#launchpad 2004-11-29
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: changed bug assignment statuses to the more clearly-named New, Accepted, Rejected and Fixed to overcome usability problems experienced while testing (patch-814)
<BradB> Ouch, that <pre> change on bug messages is horrific
<BradB> stub: dude, did you look at the <pre> change? :)
<stub> I merged that into Rocketfuel, didn't I?
<BradB> yeah, but i mean did you look at it in the UI? it's nasty dude.
<BradB> because, of course, lines aren't wrapping anymore.
<stub> Did some limited tests here. Hmm...
<BradB> that's why i suggested only for code snippets.
<stub> Still got the same problem. I need more CSS-fu I think :-(
<BradB> stub: with code-only though, you only get the problem when people are stupid, which will happen from time to time, but i don't expect it to be the common case
<BradB> e.g. i don't think pasting 100-column wide code snippets is the common case
<stub> I feel certain that the common case will be forgetting to put in (or not even knowing) the special markup required to flag a code snippet.
<BradB> in any case, i'm about the land a change to the default search criteria, so that it's New/Accepted. i'm leaving the other widgets alone until i've discussed them more with Mark, because he has some concern about them being difficult to handle when all the packages, products and people come into it.
<BradB> stub: eh, you can only help the user so much, of course...
<BradB> if you say "use <pre> for code snippets" and they don't, well...
<BradB> it could even be a little note nearby the textarea
<stub> If Malone does not do the right thing, people will use other systems. If we start accepting certain HTML codes, and making people escape them somehow when they want to include them, it will be yet-another-markup language and piss people off.
<stub> And we can't fix this with documentation on the web, because of the email interface.
<BradB> stub: it's not YAML though! it's just only allowing them to use HTML tags that we /can/ allow them to use whilst not creating a security compromise.
<BradB> stub: email users will already be familiar with the web UI, and those that aren't should expect (and will have to) read a little tutorial on how to format their email correctly anyway.
<stub> It is - people will be composing HTML in their text email clients, and god help the poor sods who are sending HTML mail.
<BradB> and again, we're thinking too far ahead right now. we need some little bit of markup for code no matter which way you look at it, but we don't much care about the incoming mail UI atm, because (i hope) it won't be part of the first release anyway.
<stub> Oh - I think I see. For the nice_pre, space should only be converted to &nbsp; at the start of the line.
<BradB> what problem does that solve?
<stub> I'm thinking ahead to the email interface, because I don't want all our comments to break when we switch it on (because they were assuming fixed width display, and suddenly the system chooses to render them proportional with collapsed whitespace). (Hmm... I guess at least in this case we can run through and add the 'code' marker around the entire existing messages)
<stub> It will allow the browser to break lines I think.
<BradB> stub: dude, i think you're assuming everybody that uses malone uses mutt.
<BradB> stub: rest assured, this isn't the case. think of all the gnome developers, kde developers, etc.
<stub> At the moment, it is not breaking them because I stupidly told it to *not* break them in about the most explicit way possible.
<stub> I don't mean text clients (oh... so 90's!).  I mean text mode. All developers I know only send plain text emails (if for no other reason than the flamage they receive on public forums)
<BradB> stub: i'd be delighted if, when writing an email, all i had to do to highlight some code was:
<BradB> <pre>
<BradB> x = 1
<BradB> </pre>
<BradB> the font we had seemed pretty decent, as proportional fonts go
<BradB> mixing prop with pre-for-code would look fairly professional, like, heck, our wiki.
<stub> Yes, And I'd be pissed off at the system if i sent 'You need to do something like '<pre><span tal:contents="foo/bar" />...</pre>' and the system decided to interpret y markup, or worse still, only *some* of my markup.
<BradB> stub: "interpret your markup"??! huh? we wouldn't touch anything inside the <pre>, obviously
<BradB> it's verbatim, which you'd expect.
<BradB> and you'd understand why we do the same thing that other sites do in restricting html tags used for security reasons.
<BradB> but anyway, gah, whatever, i'm not too arsed. i just hope we can do another rollout today, so that the statuses become more sane and the default search params become slightly more sane too.
<BradB> stub: if sabdfl actually *likes* the look of all <pre> messages though, i'd boggle. :)
<stub> Roundup looks like it is formatting the text server side to 80 columns (and preserving whitespace and using a monospace font)
<stub> Actually, it looks quite fine here. You need to use a different monospace font that courier ;)
<BradB> stub: will you be able to push up a new dogfood today?
<stub> Yes
<BradB> great...my patch for default search params should land any minute.
<BradB> if i implement "Quick Searches" like at http://plone.org/collector, we can basically drop the bugs assigned to, and bug submitted by reports.
<BradB> implement tomorrow, that is
<stub> Sounds good.
<stub> Get a good collection of default ones in and we won't have to bother with making used-defined quick searches either ;)
* BradB heads out
<stub> lifeless: Does arch do anything sucky with line endings like subversion, or does it just leave them the way they were saved?
<stub> kiko: So - Malone has this 'select a sourcepackage' requirement
<stub> kiko: Unfortunately, there appears to be no way a user can select the correct sourcepackage without knowing the primary key id
<stub> kiko: I suspect I either need to make UNIQUE(Sourcepackage.distro, Sourcepackage.sourcepackagename) or somehow only display a 'sane' list of sourcepackages (perhaps only displaying the sourcepackage with a given distro and name that has the latest creation date (which needs to be added))
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> right.
<kiko> There could be a problem with UNIQUE distro/name because of inherited packages, I think.
<kiko> this part of the workflow really hasn't been considered yet, so it sucks to be you the first one to have the problem.
<kiko> you *could* make a select distinct on them -- how do you feel about that?
<stub> I can have multiple identical rows in the sourcepackage table, only differing by id. If I only display distinct rows, I need to know which one is 'current' and assign bugs to that, or perhaps I should always use the first one? I'm really not sure
<kiko> can't people file bugs against old releases?
<stub> I personally think that we either need UNIQUE(Sourcepackage.distro, Sourcepackage.sourcepackagename) or refactor the database schema - the situation seems wrong.
<stub> kiko: If they can, they have no way of telling the old releases from the new ones at the moment.
<stub> It isn't a database issue, it is a UI issue.
<stub> (but I suspect the UI issue is caused by the database design, and that this design is causing problems elsewhere too)
<stub> Do you know who would know if UNIQUE(distro, sourcepackagename) would break the model? People I've asked all suspect, but nobody can actually tell me a use case.
<kiko> well
<kiko> hmmmmmmm
<stub> (we might have to move sourcepackage.maintainer into sourcepackagerelease to snapshot this historical information, but apart from that...)
<kiko> sourcepackagename is merely a normalization table, avoiding duplicating the package name in the sourcepackage table.
<stub> Yer - pointless optimization IMO but I havn't pushed it too hard ;)
<kiko> the issue is that you can have multiple sourcepackages with the same name but representing different packages 
<kiko> so you could have a web browser called firebird and a database called firebird
<kiko> however I do think that you can't have firebird the browser and firebird the database in the same distribution as it would, well, not work, right?
<stub> That is what I think. If anything, the issue would be that if Ubuntu had firebird-the-browser in warty, and firebird-the-database in hoary.
<stub> That might be our pathalogical use case?
<stub> (If so, it indicates to me that sourcepackage should be related to distrorelease rather than distro)
<stub> I'm not sure if the Manifest causes trouble - it isn't documented so I'm not sure about it.
<stub> The other Malone alternative might be to assign bugs to a (distro, sourcepackagename) or a (distrorelease,sourcepackagename) instead of to a sourcepackage.
<stub> Hmm... if that *is* our pathalogical use case, we might need to prevent it from happening anyway because an Ubuntu user upgrading that package might get a nasty surprise ;)
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> I think over a whole distro you need the sourcepackagename to be unique.
<kiko> you'll need mark to confirm, though, because none of this is complicated unless we consider derivative distros, and that's where my knowledge endgs
<kiko> ends
<kiko> I really don't like sourcepackagename very much and I've said it often -- I don't think it brings us anything at all 
<stub> I need to dig up a database design book which explains why sourcepackagename is wrong - I've gotten too used to relying on my intuition and not having to rationalize my decisions to anyone else ;)
<stub> Mark seemed to think the existing design on sourcepackage was required for some reason but was unable to come up with a use case - suggested it was discussed at the conference but I was hoping to have the UI fixed before then ;)
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> so the use case you have is the user is trying to say in what package he's encountering the bug?
<stub> lifeless: pqm hung
<stub> elmo: pqm hung
<stub> lifeless: pqm is hung
<elmo> fixed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: made New and Accepted the default statuses in the bug listing search (patch-815)
<sabdfl> hey stub
<sabdfl> stub: sourcepackagename is partly because a lot of the actual pointers in the real world are to sourcepackagename, not to a specific sourcepackage
<sabdfl> the debian bug system, for example, assigns bugs to a sourcepackage name
<sabdfl> even if we move sourcepackagename back into sourcepackage, you still have the basic problem that a sourcepackage with a given name is not unique
<sabdfl> stub: can i merge the corrected BugMessage refactoring?
<sabdfl> I added:
<sabdfl> ALTER TABLE Message
<sabdfl>     ALTER COLUMN id SET DEFAULT nextval('message_id_seq');
<stub> yes - go for it.
<stub> Keeping sourcepackagename in a seperate table makes sense when you factor in those references I guess (the arguments for become stronger and against less clear anyway).
<sabdfl> it's a shitty situation, but we're trying to model a difficult problem
<sabdfl> i'm thinking of refactoring Malone to assign bugs to (distro, sourcepackagename) rather than sourcepackage
<stub> Yup - that would be a solution. I've just been poking people trying to workout the best solution, and if there is an underlying problem with the data model.
<stub> I think we need to come up with the most pathalogical case we plan on supporting - the firebird one above seems pretty good, but I don't know if we want to support that behaviour or prevent it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: nice_pre CSS implementation for dogfooding (patch-816)
<Kinnison> Dudes.
<sabdfl> morning Kinnison
<Kinnison> hey sabdfl 
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Assuming kiko and cprov agree; I'd like to have cprov working with me from Monday. Does that sound okay to you?
<sabdfl> absolutely
<sabdfl> stretch cprov a little
<sabdfl> stub: ok, i'm using patch 4-10-0
* Kinnison puts in the order for the rack
* Kinnison oils the rope
<sabdfl> easy on the quartering
<Kinnison> Can I at least draw him?
<sabdfl> steady on
<sabdfl> he might take that personally
<Kinnison> True; I'd best stick to keeping this purely professional
<stub> Now PQM is awake again, I'll do a dogfood update. Yell now if people have patches they want rolled out today that aren't yet committed.
<Kinnison> morning elmo
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I did a very rough time-plan last night; I'm going through it now making sure it seems sane
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bugmessage refactoring (patch-817)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Unfortunately every time I think I'm done; I think of another thing to get gina to do :-)
<sabdfl> stub: did that bugmessage refactoring make it into the dogfood update?
<stub> It will - just shutdown the existing services when I saw the dillys message
<sabdfl> thanks!
<Kinnison> cprov: is Kiko around?
<sabdfl> SteveA: congrats on getting the ZODBAnnotations service up and running
<SteveA> thx
* Kinnison sighs as his time-estimates balloon :-(
<SteveA> with the ftp server, I think we might want to put a try:except: around the callbacks
<SteveA> and log errors at that point
<Kinnison> SteveA: sounds like a sensible precaution
<SteveA> stub: I just read the email about a simpler way to restore backups.  Is the "wisdom of the dba" being recorded anywhere other than the mailing list?
<stub> Not at present. Something like an FAQ may be appropriate.
<stub> Procedures that exist are documented in launchpad/database/schema/README, but that is more for acting-dba's.
<cprov> Kinnison: no, I think 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bugassignment renumbering (patch-818)
<Kinnison> cprov: Any idea when he normally turns up?
<cprov> Kinnison: sorry, but today I have no idea, maybe within this hour . may I help you ?
<Kinnison> cprov: I need to talk with you and him ;-)
<Kinnison> cprov: sabdfl has agreed to let me ask for your time on lucille :-)
<Kinnison> cprov: Which will give you a chance to see how things work from the other end of the package process in soyuz ;-)
<sabdfl> cprov: would you like to take on some of the deeper challenges in the package management system behind soyuz?
<cprov> sabdfl: yes
<Kinnison> Hurrah
* Kinnison adds the scary-shit to the list of things to give cprov ;-)
<sabdfl> cprov: excelle nt
<cprov> sabdfl: I'm just getting a kind of lost helping SteveA and Brad to have "better output on failed tests" <wink>
<sabdfl> you've done a great job on the front end so far
<sabdfl> remember all those questions about "how uploads happen" and "what happens when a new package arrives" that I said not to worry about?
<sabdfl> now's the time to start thinking about them :-)
<sabdfl> Kinnison has made a good start and will lead  this work
<sabdfl> you will work for Kinnison on tasks he assigns
<sabdfl> he knows exctly what he wants done, and can help you when you get stuck
<cprov> sabdfl: thanks, but I feel I can do more on it ... just need more "time" (48 hours day would be nice) 
<sabdfl> together you two need to get the back-end stuff working for the end of es-conf
<cprov> sabdfl: great !
<Kinnison> cprov: My plan involves getting you into the lucille stuff starting on Monday. That gives you today and tomorrow to finish of the stuff you're working on and hand off anything to other people. Does that sound enough or do you want more time than that? (sabdfl: Do you want cprov to be exclusively on lucille or partially on lucille until es-conf?)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i think lucille should remain your baby
<sabdfl> give cprove related tasks with a lower learning curve
<sabdfl> to start with
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Yeah; my plan had that kind of ramp-up
<sabdfl> so, for example, the build system integration
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I have a identified quite a bit to do on gina for now ;-)
<sabdfl> ok
<cprov> Kinnison: 2 days to finish my current tasks will be enough
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I think the build-system integration is actually quite a deep thing. I have a curve mostly planned out for now ;-)
<sabdfl> ok
<cprov> Kinnison: sabdfl: I'm very happy to work on this, let's book a meeting soon to talk about your plans and the targets
<Kinnison> cprov: Yes; I'd like to make sure kiko is happy with all this too
<cprov> Kinnison: let me help you with a simple phone call :)
<cprov> Kinnison: done, in few minutes he will arrive
<Kinnison> hi kiko
<kiko> minutes!
<kiko> hey everybody
<kiko> today is "I hate SSL certificates" day!
<Kinnison> kiko: To bring you up to speed... sabdfl and I had a meeting yesterday and we decided that it would be good to get cprov on board with me as a lucille developer. cprov is interested in this and we've basically agreed that he will start working with me on Monday. Is this okay with you?
<cprov> kiko: sorry I should say "seconds" ...
<kiko> Kinnison, sounds good to me -- cprov has been wanting to get his hands dirty on it for a while already I suspect.
<kiko> I was actually curious because yesterday you said an extra pair of hands would be good
<Kinnison> kiko: Excellent ;-)
<kiko> I was going to offer but since the topic died out I thought you had reconsidered.
* Kinnison puts a tick-mark in kiko's b33r column
<sabdfl> kiko: ssl certificates are paying for this little gig :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, tell me more about where lucille is going
<kiko> sabdfl, jesus, good point, you could give me some hints, openssl is kicking my ass.
<sabdfl> hold on, this is really soyuz, not lucille
<sabdfl> lucille is one component of soyuz
<stub> Mmm.... SSL certificates. Although I did get a $25 amazon gift certificate in thanks for calling Thawte extortionists in a survey. Sorry Mark :-)
<sabdfl> lucille manages APT archives for distros - ubuntu and derivatives
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Lucille manages a tad more than that to be fair
<sabdfl> stub: dude, i think they started that after i left
<sabdfl> vrsn
<Kinnison> sabdfl: She also manages the queues. She's the *archive manager*
<kiko> excuses, excuses
<sabdfl> what we are talking about is extending cprov's work to include more of the workflow of package management
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Indeed; so queue stuff; upload handling etc.
<kiko> including the web-presented side of it, I expect?
<Kinnison> kiko: Yes; I hope so
* Kinnison doesn't want to have to learn zope
<sabdfl> from upload, through build, through publishing, and including offering the package to derivatives
<sabdfl> kiko: especially :-)
<sabdfl> Kinnison has a really good understanding of how that workflow should look
<sabdfl> we need to give him a second pair of hands, and also someone with web / zope flair, so cprov sprung to mind
<kiko> if this means we can finally fix the "Pending" feature in source package, I want to donate to the effort
<sabdfl> kiko: yes it does
<kiko> sabdfl, today's our first day running ubuntu diskless at async
<sabdfl> kiko: ltsp?
<kiko> we encountered a few tricky issues but all in all it's excellent.
<kiko> no, ltsp runs apps on the server -- we run apps on the client. it's pure NFS.
<sabdfl> can we sanely fold that into hoary as a standard feature?
<kiko> I'd need to ask salgado, but there are a few package tweaks that would need to be done.
<kiko> the issue is that what we do is install ubuntu into a directory on the server and export that via NFS
<kiko> we use a custom-built kernel, and some init.d hacks
<kiko> I wonder if this would be a "package" to install on the server or something else.
<kiko> it's currently a tarball.
<Kinnison> Sounds like ideally it'd be a debootstrap following by a chroot and an install of a few choice patching packages
<kiko> (it would be an 800MB package)
<kiko> Kinnison, let's talk a bit about this in spain, I'd like to package it nicely
<Kinnison> s.following.followed.
<Kinnison> kiko: make sure you note down to talk about it or I'll forget
<kiko> sure thing
* carlos leaves to get lunch
<SteveA> carlos: we have a meeting in 5 minutes
<stub> sabdfl: Should everyone with a chinstrap account be allowed to access a launchpad_dogfood backup?
<elmo> stub: no
<stub> elmo: Is there a group I can use? There is a request on launchpad@ to get a copy of the dumps for development work and I either need a drop point for people without accounts on mawson or deny it.
<carlos> SteveA: I'm here
<elmo> stub: who needs it who doesn't have an account on mawson?
<carlos> elmo: I
<elmo> anyone else?
<stub> carlos requested it. I have no idea if there are others.
<elmo> carlos: congratulations you now have an account
<elmo> thanks for playing "Lucky Account Lotto"
<carlos> X-)
<stub> Ta elmo.
<carlos> elmo: thanks
<SteveA> daf: ???
<SteveA> carlos: I have another meeting later, and other things to do today.  Let's talk anyway.  Daf can read later.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> here or #canonical-meeting?
<stub> Do bzipped files rsync well?
<SteveA> ok.  Is the rosetta alpha running on the dogfood system?
<kiko> stub, well, not efficiently, but it works
<carlos> SteveA: seems like some data is still pending of upload, but I'm not sure
<carlos> SteveA: I know daf was uploading files already
<SteveA> when we talked about it yesterday, we all thought that it could be done by the end of yesterday.
<SteveA> what happened?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm not sure, but I think the scripts we have to import the files were not updated with latest changes we hace when moving to the common infrastructure
<SteveA> what, exactly, is left to do?
<carlos> SteveA: guessing here (I was not able to talk with daf, I left to sleep before he finished). Import the files into launchpad
<carlos> I think I got an account in mawson today, so I could help now daf 
<carlos> on this task
<SteveA> ok.  I wish daf were here.
<SteveA> daf: buy yourself a big alarm clock that has no "snooze" button.
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> let's assume that the dogfood stuff will be done a bit later today.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> next, we have two important things
<SteveA> 1. get more people using rosetta
<SteveA> 2. the rosetta team needs to lead the rest of launchpad in internationalizing the application
<SteveA> before I went on vacation, I emailed a list of resources on how to internationalize applications in python and zope
<SteveA> did you read these?
<carlos> not in depth
<carlos> but I got the idea
<SteveA> did you start to apply what you had learned to the rosetta code?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> I was working fixing bugs more than adding new feature
<carlos> s
<carlos> yesterday I started adding new features
<SteveA> this is an important feature for dogfooding rosetta
<carlos> so I will do it now
<carlos> I mean, from now
<SteveA> ok, great.  there are three parts to this.
<SteveA> 1. start internationalizing rosetta
<SteveA> 2. get the pot files into the rosetta dogfood system for translation
<SteveA> 3. write up how to do this so that others on the launchpad team can see what they need to do to existing code, and what they need to do with new code.
<SteveA> the rosetta team are the "internationalization csars" for launchpad.
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> SteveA: should we add projects to translate as we decide? (outside the list we already were talking about)
<SteveA> you mean in addition to stuff from ubuntu, zope3, plone, zwiki ?
<carlos> hmm, with all ubuntu resources we have already a big tasks
<carlos> I was talking about which ubuntu resources should we add
<carlos> until we could automatice the import
<carlos>  /s/automatice/automate/
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> the thing to consider is whether you can get more people using rosetta by adding a particular project
<carlos> ok
<carlos> and how are we going to translate ubuntu's website?
* carlos is talking about the content
<carlos> not sure if it will be handled by rosetta
<SteveA> that doesn't have anything to do with rosetta at this point
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: anything else?
<SteveA> that's it for now, at least until daf turns up and we can talk about the dogfood
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> keep me informed about how the internationalization stuff is going
<SteveA> I can help out if you have questions
<carlos> ok
<carlos> will do
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> SteveA: sorry, but I'm not able to find the links you sent about zope i18n, I read them but seems like I forgot to add a bookmark
<carlos> do you have them around?
<carlos> I think I found it: http://zope.org/Wikis/DevSite/Projects/ComponentArchitecture/HowToDoI18nAndL10nForZope3/Zope3Internationalization
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: No more unused imports in soyuz app components. BugAssignmentStatus ajustment. (patch-819)
<SteveA> carlos: I have sent you another copy
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<BradB> morning
<Kinnison> Hey brad
<carlos> SteveA: ok, I know why I didn't found it, it's inside my inbox folder instead of the folder I have with your mails ..
<cprov> BradB: please, tell me the RIGHT way to set a customized "optionflags" for a set of python tests 
<BradB> cprov: canonical.functional.FunctionalDocFileSuite has an example of how to do it.
<carlos> BradB: how is your css knowledge?
<BradB> carlos: limited
<carlos> hmm
<BradB> why?
<carlos> who knows css in launchpad team?
<carlos> BradB: we have a problem with css in rosetta
* Kinnison knows some css
<carlos> Kinnison: could you look at http://localhost:8086/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/evolution-2.0/translate ?
<carlos> Kinnison: from your local launchpad installation?
<Kinnison> is that part of the default data?
<carlos> we are showing check buttons and they are expanded because some css magic...
<carlos> Kinnison: yes
<carlos> you need default data
<Kinnison> how do I load default data?
<carlos> a make inside database/schema should be enough
<carlos> launchpad/database/schema
<Kinnison> okay
* Kinnison starts a launchpad
<Kinnison> user/password?
<carlos> carlos@canonical.com
<carlos> test
<carlos> or foo.bar@canonical.com and same password
<Kinnison> okay; I can see the page
<carlos> look under the language name
<carlos> that's a check button
<Kinnison> woah
<carlos> that has the same size of the entry text
<Kinnison> and you want to know why yes?
<carlos> well, know why and fix it :-)
* Kinnison looks
<carlos> Kinnison: my X server died
<Kinnison> The problem appears to be that the checkbox is inside a <label> tag
<carlos> let me check it...
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> i need some charset help / fu
<sabdfl> any experts out there? stevea?
<carlos> Kinnison: same problem moving the checkbox out of the label
<carlos> Kinnison: the template is potemplate-translate.pt
<Kinnison> where is that?
<carlos> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates
<carlos> Kinnison: http://gollum.pemas.net:8085/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/evolution-2.0/translate <- My local launchpad server
<sabdfl> how do i make sure a string is unicode before sending it to the db?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to put a bunch of emails into the db, and i hit one with 8-bit characters... BOOM
<kiko> sabdfl, heh, same problem as in gina.
<kiko> you can use my horrible-hack from it
<sabdfl> ok, where's the code?
<kiko> l/c/lp/scripts/gina/database.py:ensure_string_format()
<Kinnison> carlos: Okay, I can fix it with an explicit style rule
<Kinnison> carlos: add to your css the following:
<SteveA> sabdfl: when you say "putting a bunch of emails in the database", is this a script?
<carlos> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> fieldset.message-strings input[type=checkbox]  { width: auto !important; }
<Kinnison> carlos: try that
<carlos> hmm
<Kinnison> did that do it?
<carlos> Kinnison: I added it to the end of launchpad.css
<carlos> and I don't see any change
<Kinnison> shift+ctrl+alt+hyper+meta+uber+reload?
<Kinnison> In case mozilla has it cached
<carlos> ok, that's the problem
<carlos> it worked now
<carlos> thanks
<Kinnison> You're welcome
* Kinnison takes off his "I read the CSS spec -- and what's more I can remember a lot of it" hat ;-)
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes it is a script
<carlos> Kinnison: ;-)
<sabdfl> i'm rewriting the debbugs-bugzilla syncer that mdz wrote, for malone-debbugs sync
<sabdfl> Kinnison: wow, that's quite a memory
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I needed to understand the CSS box model a while ago; so I forced myself to remember as much of CSS as I could
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Unfortunately I'm reasonably sure that I forgot how to make spaghetti bolognese in the process
<Kinnison> blasted limited-capacity poorly-designed brain
<BradB> sabdfl: got a moment to chat about the search widgets?
<BradB> sabdfl: namely, i want to know if it's worth the effort to set defaults on the result of the widgets, based on the user's context.
<SteveA> sabdfl: the general rule for writing code that interacts with things outside the system is, convert textual data into unicode as soon as you get it.
<BradB> because if they're going away, or are going to be modified significantly, it may be wasted effort.
<SteveA> sabdfl: or, decide that it is "opaque data", and store it as "bytes" in the database not as text.
<sabdfl> SteveA: here's the challenge
<sabdfl>  - take several hundred thousand emails in the debbugs system, and import them to the Message table
<sabdfl> we have to be able to do this
<sabdfl> elmo: what's the ETA on a genuine upload facility that does not require a chinstrap account for hoary uploads?
* SteveA wonders if the email modules in the standard library can help
<sabdfl> BradB: if we used wizard-style forms this would be easier, right?
<sabdfl> because we get to develop the context over a few page loads
<BradB> sabdfl: heck no. that would take too much effort.
* SteveA -> lunch
<elmo> sabdfl: if I go home tonight, I'll should be able to do it tomorrow
<sabdfl> elmo: great
<BradB> sabdfl: when do we get to see a serious go at a combo box widget that can handle, say, 20,000 items?
<sabdfl> thanks!
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm using the std library stuff to parse the emails fine
<sabdfl> BradB: it's not going to be possible client-side
<sabdfl> BradB: we need either a popup, or a behind-the-scenes query with JS
<BradB> sabdfl: ok. it doesn't sound like it's worth it for me to do much more with setting things on the existing widgets then. this widget will be critical for launch. when do we get someone to have a serious go at making a popup that can work for the bug listing screen?
<cprov> BradB: thanks
* BradB should really learn more about Sources in Zope 3, which are meant to deal with huge vocabularies, but I'm not yet sure just how much help they give (e.g. a really cool widget? not sure.)
<BradB> sabdfl: heck, i think a killer MonsterSelect widget would really help sell launchpad to developers. i for one get a kick out of using apps that do little things that make me go "whoa, now /that/ is neat."
<BradB> which is what i did the other day when i saw the combo box thing in bugzilla
<sabdfl> BradB: ok, want to have a stab at it?
<BradB> sure
<sabdfl> my preferred approach is a behind-the-scenes query that returns a JS array
<BradB> ok
<sabdfl> and keep this all inside the form, in an expanding fieldset
<sabdfl> initial state shows search form
<sabdfl> enter text and press "find"
<sabdfl> fieldset expands to show text search field and list of up to 10 matches
<sabdfl> click on a match, and fieldset collapses to show just that selected item, with a "change selection" option to search again
<Kinnison> dafydd.
<BradB> it needs to handle multi-selects too, of course (a common case in the bug listing)
<daf> Daniel.
<Kinnison> daf: sleep well?
<daf> yes, thank you
* daf was having some connection trouble
* Kinnison looks into heading home to finish his planning and todo-lists
<carlos> daf: hey!
* Kinnison waves
<Kinnison> c'y'all in about 45 mins again
<sabdfl> blush... what's the login for foo again?
<sabdfl> foo.bar@~canonical.com, test?
<carlos> sabdfl: yes
<carlos> without the ~
<sabdfl> carlos: doesn't work for me
<carlos> sabdfl: I think it's only available with sample data
<carlos> the dogfood server does not have it
<sabdfl> carlos: ah, thanks :-)
<BradB> um, why in the HELL am i seeing a bunch of messages like "rm: /mach_kernel: Operation not permitted" when i try to restore a dogfood backup with: bunzip2 -c /Users/bradb/launchpad_dogfood.20041118.sql.bz2 | psql -d launchpad_dev
<BradB> rm: /dev: Operation not permitted. um, jesus fuck.
<kiko> heh
<kiko> dude, that's not good.
<daf> !
<daf> BradB: you want bunzip2 -cd, surely?
<daf> oh, no, never mind
* daf notices the "un" in the command name
<kiko> you redundant welshie
<BradB> i saw lots of garbage like "invalid command \n" or "invalid command \N" earlier in the run
<BradB> and then this thing starts running launchpad ftests and such, which is thoroughly unexpected.
<carlos> BradB: MacOSX is not unix ;-)
<carlos> BradB: you just need to execut "ls -l /" to see it
* carlos hides
<carlos> daf: I'm leaving to go to the university in some minutes, should we talk about anything that cannot wait?
<daf> we should
<daf> but I don't know of anything that can't wait
<kiko> SteveA, yo?
<carlos> daf: btw, elmo gave me an account in mawson today so I suppose I could help you with the data import
<carlos> daf: ok, I will be back in about 3 hours
<daf> carlos: ok, I've been having some problems with the import scripts
<carlos> daf: anything else than recent code changes?
<daf> mostly database stuff
<carlos> daf: ok, will see it when I'm back
<carlos> later!
<kiko> where's the SteveA 
<debonzi> SteveA, ping
<kiko> dude, it's RAINING.
<BradB> eh, didn't i have a .txt file somewhere explaining how to use batching? I wonder if someone removed that.
<BradB> sabdfl: hm, i wonder. is it reasonable to require that a launchpad user's browser supports DOM mutation?
<BradB> which i guess just means supports DOM...
<sabdfl> BradB: what's the coverage of that?
<sabdfl> i think LP in lynx would be painful :-)
<Kinnison> rehi
<sabdfl> kiko: dude, it's POURING over here
<sabdfl> and it's dark too
<sabdfl> and 16:48
<BradB> hm, no idea which browsers don't support DOM, but i guess most do
<kiko> ack
<kiko> winters in europe.
<kiko> BradB, all modern browsers do, but text browsers don't. does that mean no filing bugs from lynx?
<BradB> i think that's acceptable.
<daf> I thought there was at least one text-based browser that support JavaScript
<kiko> links does somewhat.
<kiko> I don't know -- Bugzilla has always supported lynx as policy and I've used it on occasion.
* BradB ignores lynx for now
<elmo> not supporting lynx is CRACK
<BradB> i didn't say it wasn't going to be supported, but that i'm ignoring it for now.
<kiko> ignoring it for now means ignoring it forever, no?
<BradB> yes
<daf> so it't not going to be supported?
<BradB> heh
<SteveA> hi kiko, debonzi, cprov
<SteveA> sorry I'm later
<kiko> I'm about to skip out, too
<kiko> how about we zap through?
<debonzi> Hi SteveA
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> in soyuz/distroapp.py there are examples of what is arguably database code
<SteveA> for exampe
<SteveA>         self.roles=DistroReleaseRole.selectBy(distroreleaseID=self.release.id) 
<SteveA> that is, rather than use what this method / instance has
<SteveA> (in this case, a release)
<SteveA> or use stuff got via a utility
<SteveA> it is using the database stuff directly.  rather than using operations specified on an interface, it is calling "selectBy" directly.
<SteveA> so, it is great that it is there and getting the job done
<SteveA> but, I'd like stuff that is this closely linked to the database to be within canonical/launchpad/database/
<kiko> let's look at that code
<SteveA> It may be that a DistroRelease object needs to grow certain extra methods
<SteveA> to allow what this class we're looking at needs
<SteveA> that would be one way to fix it
<SteveA> I'm looking at class DistroReleaseApp
<SteveA> around line 75 in distroapp.py
<SteveA> what do you guys think about all this?
<kiko> sounds like the right way to go about it
<kiko> let me get my tree updated, one moment.
<debonzi> SteveA, you mean: I should be a method inside DistroRelease SQLObject that return the selectBy result. right ?
<SteveA> one of the reasons I want all the database stuff to be in one place is because I'm working on the advanced security stuff right now.
<SteveA> when this is checked in, the most important parts to consider the security of are the database classes
<debonzi> s/I/It
<kiko> SteveA, we should not use SQLObject-specific API outside of database.py, IMO. Agreed there?
<SteveA> debonzi: yes.  so, the DistroReleaseApp code has a reference to a particular DistroRelease object.  It is called 'release'
<SteveA> It needs to get the result of calling "DistroReleaseRole.selectBy(distroreleaseID=self.release.id)"
<SteveA> so, DistroRelease can grow a method "getRoles" perhaps
<SteveA> kiko: I agree.  Not database.py of course, but the database package
<kiko> doh, yes, database/*.py.
<SteveA> the exception is in stand-alone scripts
<kiko> such as gina.
<SteveA> yeah
<debonzi> SteveA, Is classmethods ok for it too?
<kiko> there's not much in the way of a security framework gina can work with anyway, I suspect.
<SteveA> debonzi: classmethods are a problem, because they are not really represented in the interface to an object
<SteveA> you have to make an assumption about what the object's class is
<SteveA> and that breaks the encapsulation
<SteveA> so, the public api should be instance methods, described by interfaces
<kiko> I dislike classmethods personally
<kiko> in this case there is a good reason not to use one too (self.release.id)
<SteveA> note that we're working with interfaces
<SteveA> an interface doesn't really say whether something is implemented by an instance method or a class method or what
<SteveA> but, seeing as we have a release object, and that object is an instance
<SteveA> it is natural to use instance methods to implement the operations needed by the interface
<SteveA> does that make sense?
<kiko> yes, though there are some weird exceptions in SourcePackage. I'd need to look at that code carefully.
<SteveA> if it makes enough sense for the majority of the code, we can convert that to the new way, and look again at any weird things
<kiko> my tree is bonkers :-/
<kiko> yes, indeed.
<SteveA> There is something odd with my tree at the moment I think.  I'm getting a test that always fails, and a test that always hangs.
<kiko> this is the way we should go, for sure
<SteveA> but I can still merge into RF
* SteveA wonders if any libraries are out of date
<kiko> I can't star-merge, I get bucketloads of conflicts and no undo love.
<kiko> SteveA, did you get my Zope patch from salgado?
<SteveA> I did
<SteveA> I read the email, but I haven't thought about it yet
<kiko> okay. it's really trivial -- and follows what the code does in that part anyway.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'll think about it soon
<SteveA> so, who is going to do what with the database code in the soyuz package?
<kiko> debonzi and I can handle it
<kiko> (if my tree unfuxors itself)
<SteveA> ok, cool.  when can you start?
<SteveA> daf: around?
* SteveA gets out a theremin to accompany the hit song "daf gets around"
<daf> SteveA: yes
<kiko> SteveA, lemme check current statuspile
<SteveA> can we have a chat about rosetta stuff?  did you read what carlos and I talked about earlier today?
<daf> I did
<SteveA> any comments?
<kiko> SteveA, starting monday we can do a review and rehack of these bits
<kiko> SteveA, if you want some of it done tomorrow, we can drop the ball on other things
<daf> SteveA: I've been working on the import, but have been having problems with the import script which mean it is not done yet
<SteveA> kiko: it can be done on monday.
<kiko> okay, scheduled
<debonzi> SteveA, nice
<SteveA> thanks guys
<SteveA> daf: what's up?
<kiko> debonzi, can you file a bug for me while I unfutz my tree
<debonzi> kiko, yep
<kiko> thanks.
<daf> well, there were some database changes which the scripts hadn't been updated to reflect
<daf> and now I am getting error messages which I am still in the process of diagnosing
<SteveA> can anyone help you with this?
<daf> Carlos might be able to, but he isn't around at the moment
<SteveA> can you describe what the first problem is in some more detail?
<cprov> BradB: finally something good, do you have time to analize the results of my task ?
<daf> Traceback (most recent call last):
<daf>   File "./poimport.py", line 168, in ?
<daf>     options.potemplate, options.language, True)
<daf>   File "./poimport.py", line 95, in update_stats
<daf>     poFile = poTemplate.poFile(languageCode)
<daf>   File "/home/daf/launchpad-devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py", line 263, in poFile
<daf>     raise KeyError, language_code
<daf> KeyError: "Couldn't find record in database"
* Signon time  :    Fri Nov  5 12:41:16 2004
* Signoff time :    Thu Nov 18 19:05:42 2004
* Total uptime :   13d  6h 24m 26s
* Your nick [ubuntulog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
* Your nick [ubuntulog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: do what you think will work best.  but definitely use the debugger
(SteveA/#launchpad) is the language table in dogfood the same as the one in rosetta alpha
(SteveA/#launchpad) ?
(daf/#launchpad) yes, probably
(daf/#launchpad) I'll try reporoducing it on my machine
(SteveA/#launchpad) why not do a query, and check that they are in fact the same?
(SteveA/#launchpad) you have access to both databases
<fabbione> ping
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> sorry for the introdusion :-)
<fabbione> introsion
(BradB/#launchpad) damn, looks like i'll be reinstalling. the db restore done verbatim as describe in the email to lp@ blew away all my applications.
(kiko/#launchpad) that's crazy
(kiko/#launchpad) how did that happen?
(BradB/#launchpad) not the faintest clue...
(daf/#launchpad) crazy!
(lulu/#launchpad) night all :o)
(elmo/#launchpad) quick hands up, who's still working?
(elmo/#launchpad) seriously, I need to reboot some of the remaining boxes,including mawson, macquarie and emperor - any objections if I do it now? 
(kiko/#launchpad) me
(kiko/#launchpad) not me
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: hmm, should be OK, I think
(kiko/#launchpad) daf, what does it mean when tla update sits for hours writing to unlinked files in /tmp?
(daf/#launchpad) I don't know
(daf/#launchpad) sounds pretty broken, though
(kiko/#launchpad) time to nuke my tree?
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, perhaps
(daf/#launchpad) try asking somebody who knows tla better first, maybe
(kiko/#launchpad) hmmm
<carlos> hi
(elmo/#launchpad) mawson rebooting
(kiko/#launchpad) * searching ancestor revision in library in archive kiko@async.com.br
(kiko/#launchpad) corrupt library (failed inode signature validation)
(kiko/#launchpad)     archive: daniel.debonzi@canonical.com
(kiko/#launchpad)     revision: launchpad--devel--0--patch-229
(kiko/#launchpad) this is lots of fun!
(daf/#launchpad) lies! lies!
<carlos> kiko: :-P
<carlos> daf: ;-)
(kiko/#launchpad) hmmm
<carlos> daf: I will be available to talk in about 15 minutes, is it ok for you?
(kiko/#launchpad) interesting, it's refueling my revlibs
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: ok
(elmo/#launchpad) macquarie/emperor 
(elmo/#launchpad) + done
(kiko/#launchpad) whee
(kiko/#launchpad) SteveA, ping?
(kiko/#launchpad) daf, do you know why psycopgda and sqlos aren't links to sourcecode?
(kiko/#launchpad) or SteveA?
(kiko/#launchpad) or carlos 
(kiko/#launchpad) or anyone else
(kiko/#launchpad) Kinni!
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: because they are not compiled?
(kiko/#launchpad) hmmm
(kiko/#launchpad) is that the only reason? is it a good one?
(daf/#launchpad) I think it's reasonable
(daf/#launchpad) I don't see any major disadvantages
(elmo/#launchpad) it's CRACK
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: ?
(elmo/#launchpad) it's the same CRACK as people who copy library source into their own projects rather than just linking with it
(kiko/#launchpad) it's bizarre to me -- I always need to special-case psycopgda and sqlos into the directory.
(elmo/#launchpad) CRACK CRACK CRACK
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: they are in separate arch categories
(elmo/#launchpad) daf: is psycopg modified at all?
(elmo/#launchpad) if not - WTF is it in there?
(daf/#launchpad) not psycopg
(daf/#launchpad) psycopgda
(kiko/#launchpad) I'm more curious about the consistency issue that arises from having bits in sourcecode and bits in lib
(kiko/#launchpad) linked to sourcecode
(kiko/#launchpad) and other bits not linked
(kiko/#launchpad) ugh
(daf/#launchpad) consistency is good
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB|lunch: how do you mean, blew away your applications?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i've found that working with a backup of the dogfood db on my local machine i need to make sure
(sabdfl/#launchpad) that i apply the patches to bring the db schema in line with my code
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SELECT * FROM launchpaddatabaserevision;
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then apply the patches needed to bring the revision up to the level of your code
(kiko/#launchpad) daf, in this case, apparent lack of consistency :)
(daf/#launchpad) well, if you can fix it, I say go ahead
(kiko/#launchpad) I'd move sqlos and psycopgda into sourcecode and link it too. wouldn't you?
(kiko/#launchpad) corrupt library (failed inode signature validation)
(kiko/#launchpad)     archive: daniel.debonzi@canonical.com
(kiko/#launchpad)     revision: launchpad--devel--0--patch-302
(kiko/#launchpad) You should remove this revision from your library.
(kiko/#launchpad) whee!
(sabdfl/#launchpad) wow#
(sabdfl/#launchpad) did you know you can tla add a file that does not exist?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and it works?
(daf/#launchpad) which definiton of "works" are we using here?
(elmo/#launchpad) guys - chinstrap's going down - anyone need it desperately right now ?
<carlos> elmo: as soon as it's back soon... ;-)
<carlos> daf: I'm ready to talk
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: it's back...
<carlos> elmo: perfect, thanks
(kiko-fud/#launchpad) lifeless, the email to launchpad is probably one of those you'll say "bah, that's easy" I suspect
(SteveA/#launchpad) kiko-fud: we agreed in a launchpad meeting a while ago that these things were going to move into "sourcecode" and out of "launchpad/lib"
(SteveA/#launchpad) I never got around to it.  Thanks for bringing it up now.
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: can't do that in baz :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: why are u not using baz ?
(lifeless/#launchpad) :)
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: how are the imports going?
(daf/#launchpad) still trying to reproduce the error on my machine
(daf/#launchpad) I have an import running right now
(SteveA/#launchpad) did you investigate the error on the server, so that you know exactly what the problem is?
(daf/#launchpad) no
(SteveA/#launchpad) it would be good to do that -- work out exactly what is wrong on the server.  fix and test on your machine.  that's my suggestion.
(SteveA/#launchpad) you can't expect to solve a problem until you know what is wrong.
(SteveA/#launchpad) is this something where I can help you, via screen ?
(daf/#launchpad) I dont't know how I can test it on my machine before I can get it to fail on my machine
(SteveA/#launchpad) it will be easy to get it to fail on your machine once we know exactly what is failing
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: in OS X, each user has some kind of copy in their home dir (in ~/Library/Applications or ~/Applications or something) of the apps they install. those all got blown away.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) bradb: by what?
(BradB/#launchpad) elmo: do netgear 802.11g cards work in powerbooks?
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: rm :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ah
(sabdfl/#launchpad) by one of our scripts?
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: from following the instructions verbatim to restore a dogfood db
(sabdfl/#launchpad) oops
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: I don't know - it's just whether they work on Linux tho - not powerbook specific
(BradB/#launchpad) elmo: what do you use?
(elmo/#launchpad) cisco aironet
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: have you prodded the ftp server yet?
(elmo/#launchpad) $$$ tho, and it's not 100% on Linux/PowerPC
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: no, been at the DC all day
(elmo/#launchpad) I'll look at it tomorrow, when I'm home
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok.  let me know if you have questions about it.
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: I really want the rosetta imports fixed soon. consider me to be at your disposal to help get it sorted, until I go to sleep tonight.
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: looks like modern WG511 uses Atheros chipset, which is the same as the onboard one on modern powerbook's, which means BZZT 
(elmo/#launchpad) bradb: (btw, by not 100% don't get me wrong, it works just fine for me, but some features are missing, like the ability to hot plug the card :)
(elmo/#launchpad) stevea: will do
(BradB/#launchpad) elmo: ah
(BradB/#launchpad) hmph
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: mark has some card that limi got working that isn't cisco
(elmo/#launchpad) (s/got working/'just works in warty' apparently)
(BradB/#launchpad) the place i bought it from mentioned sommet
(elmo/#launchpad) I don't recall what  it is tho
(BradB/#launchpad) s/bought it/bought my powerbook/
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: did you try the store instructions in linux?
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: if I get stuck, I will ask for help
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: see, what was really fux0red is that in doing this restore, it ran the test suite more than once too...did all kinds of bizarre things, including blowing away my Applications folder on OS X. I don't even have a bloody terminal anymore, and sshd ain't running, so i can't come in from the outside.
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: I'd like to get involved, and understand what's going on, so I'm ready to help when needed.  what do you think of setting up a screen session?
(daf/#launchpad) well, I think I just found the cause of the problem
(SteveA/#launchpad) cool!
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: around?
<carlos> daf: yes
(daf/#launchpad) can we discuss POFile.updateStatistics?
<carlos> sure
(BradB/#launchpad) elmo: can i use my pbg4's not-wireless internet card fine in ubuntu?
<carlos> daf: what happens there?
<carlos> BradB: the ethernet ?
<carlos> BradB: it works here
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: the wired port?  sure
<carlos> BradB: the only problem with new powerbooks is the bradcom wireless 
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: and the modem
<carlos> elmo: well, I never remember the modem...
(elmo/#launchpad) but yeah they got suspend/resume now \o/
<carlos> elmo: isn't there a driver to use it?
<carlos> a propietary one, I know
(BradB/#launchpad) well, the machine i'm on is completely hosed. if i close this instance of x-chat i won't be able to reopen it.
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: only for i386 AFAIK
(BradB/#launchpad) everything blown away, can't even send bloody mail anymore.
(BradB/#launchpad) going over to other machine to burn warty, which i downloaded while i was out for lunch
<carlos> elmo: oh, I thought they are for ppc machines...
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: first of all, I'm not clear on the newImport flag
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: can you try explaining it to me?
<carlos> daf: ?
(daf/#launchpad) s/flag/parameter/
<carlos> daf: without it, the "current" count will be broken
<carlos> because it will take in account the msgsets that where moved from fuzzy to "complete"
<carlos> or the ones that were moved from untranslated to fuzzy or  complete
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, you're saying things, but my brain is not working
<carlos> with it we can control that it will only change when we are importing a new pofile
<carlos> daf: X-)
<carlos> blah, blah, blah, blah...
* daf nods and smiles
<carlos> daf: should I improve the explanation?
<carlos> or just wait for your brain?
(daf/#launchpad) what does "current" mean?
<carlos> pofile.current
<carlos> the number of translated strings in last .po import
(daf/#launchpad) biab, workraving
<carlos> ok
(daf/#launchpad) let's try again
(daf/#launchpad) so, we have thre states?
(daf/#launchpad) current, updated, rosetta?
<carlos> yep
<carlos> and updated is not working correctly with current schema (or I don't know how to fix it)
<carlos> current == translated messages from latest .po imported
(daf/#launchpad) oh, is there a bug open about that?
<carlos> updated == messages that were already translated but were updated from rosetta
<carlos> rosetta == messages that were fuzzy or untranslated and we finished them from rosetta (and they were not imported again with a new po import)
<carlos> daf: no, I just noticied after read my comment in the code
(daf/#launchpad) and these states are mutually exclusive?
<carlos> no
<carlos> current and rosetta are
<carlos> current and updated are not
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> forget that
<carlos> yes, the states are mutually excusive
(daf/#launchpad) ok, could you add a comment saying so?
<carlos> a updated string cannot be in rosetta
<carlos> daf: in the fields declaration or in the updateStatistics method?
(daf/#launchpad) either, both
<carlos> ok
(daf/#launchpad) the code, for sure
<carlos> I think it's defined in the interface
<carlos> let me check
(daf/#launchpad) or perhaps we should have more comprehensive documentation about statistics separately
<carlos> def currentCount(language=None):
<carlos>         """Returns the number of msgsets matched to a potemplate for this
<carlos>         project that have a non-fuzzy translation in its PO file for this
<carlos>         language when we last parsed it."""
<carlos>     def updatesCount(language=None):
<carlos>         """Returns the number of msgsets for this project where we have a
<carlos>         newer translation in rosetta than the one in the PO file for this
<carlos>         language, when we last parsed it."""
<carlos>     def rosettaCount(language=None):
<carlos>         """Returns the number of msgsets where we have a translation in rosetta
<carlos>         but there was no translation in the PO file for this language when we
<carlos>         last parsed it."""
(daf/#launchpad) ok, I'm still trying to grasp this parameter
<carlos> the main idea is
(daf/#launchpad) when do you use it, when do you not use it?
<carlos> when you import a new pofile, the numbers could change a lot
<carlos> it's used only when you import a new pofile
(daf/#launchpad) as opposed to?
<carlos> when you translate from rosetta and add a new string
(daf/#launchpad) is it an optimisation?
<carlos> so you only need to recalculate updates and rosetta
<carlos> no
<carlos> in fact I don't think it should be called if it's not after an import 
<carlos> I mean
<carlos> that method should only called after a new import
<carlos> or if the statisticis cache could be out of sync
(daf/#launchpad) what happens if you call it and you haven't done an import?
<carlos> in which case the argument you don't like comes in the game
<carlos> if the argument tells you that it's not an import
(daf/#launchpad) well, I'm not sure whether I don't like it yet, I need to understand it first :)
<carlos> the updates and rosetta fields will be updated
<carlos> the current field will remain the same because there were not new imports
(daf/#launchpad) so it is an optimisation?
<carlos> the method itself no
<carlos> the fields, yes
(daf/#launchpad) I mean the parameter
<carlos> why?
<carlos> if you execute it without a poimport the values will be broken
(daf/#launchpad) well, you are trying to save some work by not always recalculating the current field, right?
<carlos> no
(daf/#launchpad) oh
<carlos> you cannot calculate the current field when you get a new translation from rosetta
(daf/#launchpad) why not?
<carlos> because the information is lost
<carlos> (the fuzzy flag)
<carlos> you cannot know if it was fuzzy or untranslated
<carlos> that's why I suggested to move the fuzzy flag from msgset to the sighting 
(kiko/#launchpad) SteveA, should I file a bug on you?
<carlos> so we don't lose that information
(daf/#launchpad) ok, I didn't realise that
<carlos> well, we could lose it that why also
<carlos> but it's less usual
<carlos>  /s/why/way/
(daf/#launchpad) don't we have information on the origin of a translation?
<carlos> not really
<carlos> you add a new translation from rosetta
<carlos> then export a po file
<carlos> and reimport it again
<carlos> the origin will be rosetta
<carlos> but it was in the po file
(daf/#launchpad) argh
<carlos> daf: funny, isn't it?
<carlos> :-)
(daf/#launchpad) this is annoying :(
(SteveA/#launchpad) kiko: sure, thanks
<carlos> daf: do you want I work on a proposal so we don't lose any information?
(daf/#launchpad) hmmm
(daf/#launchpad) I don't like the fact that I have a hard time understanding our database code
(daf/#launchpad) I would like to fix that
(daf/#launchpad) not just the code, but the schema also
<carlos> daf: the dia image is a good start point
(daf/#launchpad) well
<carlos> but I think it's obsoleted, we should update it
(daf/#launchpad) that's a good conceptual view
(daf/#launchpad) but if I want to know "how are statistics updated?", it's not much use
<salgado> lifeless, rsyncing worktrees will trigger that "corrupt library" error because of the pristine tree located inside it, right?
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: ok, let's sidetrack for a moment
(daf/#launchpad) when you import a PO template, how are statistics updated?
(lifeless/#launchpad) you will only have pristines inside a working tree if you don't have a greedy revlib, and everyone should have a greedy, sparse, revlib.
<carlos> daf: well, we don't have a policy about how to update the statistics...
(daf/#launchpad) what do you mean by "policy"?
<carlos> daf: we need to define that procedure
(daf/#launchpad) I mean
<carlos> daf: I just finished the script lalo started 
(daf/#launchpad) is there a function somewhere that updates the statistics for a template?
<carlos> that does not mean we have documented or defined a way to update the statistics
<carlos> daf: no
(daf/#launchpad) ok
<carlos> daf: and now that you talk about it...
<carlos> daf: is not doable with the current schema
<salgado> lifeless, ok, so i'll have no problems. I already have sparse and greedy revlibs
(daf/#launchpad) lifeless: "{tla,baz} get" doesn't create a pristine if the revision you're getting is in the revlib?
(lifeless/#launchpad) right
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: why not?
(lifeless/#launchpad) and if the revlib is greedy, it will add it to the revlib rather than making a pristine in the project tree.
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: same sort of problem as before?
<carlos> daf: yes, I just noticied it
<carlos> daf: if we don't have the original data that was imported, the current value cannot be updated
(daf/#launchpad) hmm
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, rosetta-states.dia is a good idea, but I think it needs updating
<carlos> rosetta-states?
<carlos> what's that?
(daf/#launchpad) lib/canonical/rosetta/docs/rosetta-states.dia
<carlos> yep, it should be updated with more info
(daf/#launchpad) suggestion: we have an RST or DocBook document in docs/ which has information on this sort of thing
(daf/#launchpad) of course, it'll only work if we keep it up to date :)
(daf/#launchpad) but we have some documentation in the wiki, and we have some documentation in docs/
(daf/#launchpad) it would be good to bring it together
(daf/#launchpad) so we can have cross-references
<carlos> I don't know anything about RST
(daf/#launchpad) DocBook?
<carlos> so we move from wiki to docs/?
<carlos> daf: yes, I know docbook
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, me too
(daf/#launchpad) RST is very simple, though
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, I like the idea of keeping the docs and the code close together
<carlos> daf: what do you think that fits better to our needs
(daf/#launchpad) it's easier to update both at the same time, then
<carlos> I don't have any problem learning new formats
(daf/#launchpad) I think either format would work
(daf/#launchpad) my personal preference is for DocBook
<carlos> same here
<carlos> docbook with xml templates
(daf/#launchpad) ok, let's open a bug on this
(daf/#launchpad) ah, except Malone is down
(daf/#launchpad) I'll do it later
<carlos> is down?
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, maybe it didn't come back after the reboot
<carlos> right, the reboot
* daf wonders if that was a strategic exit by elmo there :)
<carlos> :-)
<salgado> lifeless, is it possible to share a revlib between multiple arch users, using baz?
(daf/#launchpad) BradB|osx: who can bring the dogfood back up?
(lifeless/#launchpad) yes and no. if the permissions on your files allows it, and you don't hit race conditions, them yes. but its not guaranteed, and not supported.
(kiko/#launchpad) BAZ ROX
(kiko/#launchpad) hmmm
<salgado> kiko, so, I think it's not a good idea
(kiko/#launchpad) lifeless, will it ever be supported? it would mean significant savings for us..
(lifeless/#launchpad) kiko: its not possible in general. So supporting it is hard.
(lifeless/#launchpad) its not possible because...
(lifeless/#launchpad) say I have a file thats mode 0700.
(lifeless/#launchpad) its in my revlib with that mode. Now, HTF can that be shared ?
(kiko/#launchpad) I see.
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, so it would only be possible if the on-disk permissions were separate from the revision permissions
(kiko/#launchpad) you'd need some intelligent revlib service.
(daf/#launchpad) well, it could be quite dumb
<carlos> daf: ok, returning to more urgent things... can I help you with the pot/po imports?
(kiko/#launchpad) from which you requested the files and then synthesized them into the correct perms.
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: once I fix this bug in poimport.py, probably
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: the bug is: it calls update_stats() when language is None
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> really?
(daf/#launchpad) yeah
<carlos> let me check I don't forgot to deactivate some "debug" changes I did...
(lifeless/#launchpad) kiko: its doable, but it makes it a lot more complex, even for the dumb case. That said, we have to do some stuff in this area anyway, I'll certainly try not to make it worse than it is.
<carlos> daf: ok, my fault, I forgot to commit a fix for that
(daf/#launchpad) yeah?
(daf/#launchpad) there are a few changes I'd like to make to that script
<carlos> daf: could you check it this way?:
<carlos> print "Importing %s ..." % options.file
<carlos>             bridge.imports(person, in_f, options.project, options.product,
<carlos>                            options.potemplate, options.language)
<carlos>             if options.language is not None:
<carlos>                 print "Updating %s pofile for '%s'..." % (
<carlos>                     options.potemplate, options.language)
<carlos>                 bridge.update_stats(options.project, options.product,
<carlos>                                     options.potemplate, options.language, True)
(daf/#launchpad) ah, looks good
<carlos> daf: will you commit that change or should I do it?
(daf/#launchpad) well, easier for you to do it, I think
(daf/#launchpad) so go ahead
<carlos> ok
<BradB|osx> daf: stub
(daf/#launchpad) garh
(daf/#launchpad) we need to serviceify launchpad
<BradB|osx> i've already filed a bug on that (at least the part about making it run gracefully as a deamon)
(daf/#launchpad) groovy
<carlos> daf: merge request sent
(daf/#launchpad) thanks
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: there's a class here that inherits from PlacelessSetup -- what does that mean?
(SteveA/#launchpad) where is "here" ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) PlacelessSetup is a mixin class used in zope3 unit tests
(daf/#launchpad) in lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts/poimport.py
(SteveA/#launchpad) it sets up and tears down the framework such as the adapters service and utilities services
(daf/#launchpad) this class is not calling its superclass's __init_ or anything
(SteveA/#launchpad) that code is a mess
(daf/#launchpad) yes :(
(SteveA/#launchpad) at first glance, the PlacelessSetup is a decoy
(daf/#launchpad) ok, I'll try removing it and seeing if it still works
(SteveA/#launchpad) also,
(SteveA/#launchpad) move all of the stuff in the if __name__ == '__main__': section at the end into a main() function
(daf/#launchpad) I don't see the point of the exception munging either
(SteveA/#launchpad) then split out the option parsing part into a parse_options() part
(daf/#launchpad) yes, good idea
(daf/#launchpad) I don't want to make too many changes before I've merged carlos's changes to this file
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok
(daf/#launchpad) (which should allow imports to work again)
(SteveA/#launchpad) and it should be formatted more like pop8
<carlos> daf: it's a trivial change, so it should not be too difficult
(SteveA/#launchpad) pep8
(daf/#launchpad) what formatting is lax?
(SteveA/#launchpad) line 42 is too long
(SteveA/#launchpad) line 46 is a mess
(daf/#launchpad) right
(SteveA/#launchpad) another issue is the try:except: around line 46
(SteveA/#launchpad) it is around way too much
(SteveA/#launchpad) it should be around the absolute minimum
(daf/#launchpad) I'm thinking of getting rid of the try/except completely
(SteveA/#launchpad) and even better, it shoudl use a check of the length of the results
(SteveA/#launchpad) rather than half expecting an index error
(SteveA/#launchpad) just sloppy programming
(SteveA/#launchpad) lines 61 onwards -- bad formatting
(SteveA/#launchpad) not sure what it's doing in the except: clause anyway
(SteveA/#launchpad) and incoprehensible XXX comments
(SteveA/#launchpad) there's more, but I'll stop there
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, so you reckon that when you're done with fixing this code, you can do the imports
(SteveA/#launchpad) and the dogfood stuff will be done
(daf/#launchpad) and the virtual hosting
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) great
(SteveA/#launchpad) I must go to sleep now.  please send me an email to let me know how it goes
<carlos> SteveA: night
<carlos> daf: if you are going to improve the script, could you do it in a way I could use importing it from other scripts?
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: sure, thanks
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: yeah, I like that
<carlos> daf: thanks
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, the merge seems to be taking a long time...
<carlos> it was just a line change...
(daf/#launchpad) lifeless: did PQM come back up after the reboot?
<carlos> daf: the merge is done here
<carlos> I got the confirmation mail
(daf/#launchpad) ah
<carlos> I thought you were talking about the star-merge
(daf/#launchpad) did dilys announce it?
<carlos> daf: I don't think so
(daf/#launchpad) grr
(lifeless/#launchpad) daf: pqm is cron based, it always comes up
<carlos> daf: dilys needs some love, he miss you since you went to NY :-P
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: heh
(daf/#launchpad) I'll spend some time with her later
(daf/#launchpad) I'm going out right now
(daf/#launchpad) I'll carry on working on the imports later
<carlos> daf: could you CC: to me the mail about the import status?
(daf/#launchpad) sure
(daf/#launchpad) later!
<carlos> Steve always asks me but I don't know what to answer because I go to sleep 
<carlos> daf: thanks
<carlos> daf: later!
#launchpad 2004-11-30
(kiko/#launchpad) sabdfl, ping?
<BradB> ubuntu!
(kiko/#launchpad) one for all all for one!
<BradB> debian was my first linux (because it was only $35; redhat was like $110). it's good to be home.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) night all
<BradB|out> stub: i followed your instructions verbatim on lp@ for restoring a dogfood db, and it ended up blowing away my hard drive in Panther.
<stub> Thats funny - I don't remember putting a mkfs in the instructions anywhere.
<stub> You had a good chunk of free disk space?
<BradB> the process went from doing weird things like spitting out messages "Invalid character \n" and "Invalid character \N", to running the full test suite more than once, to apparently rm -rf /'ing
<BradB> the good news is that now i'm just running Ubuntu, the bad news is that, heh, shit.
<BradB> stub: have you tried restoring the 11-18 dump? i'd be curious...
<BradB> brb
<stub> That sounds impossible given the instructions just used three comands, none of which have anything to do with launchpad. If the test suite got invoked, you either had a psql in your path that wasn't postgresql or you had some pretty major file system corruption.  Its the sort of thing I can only imagine happening it you had the equivalent of 'ln /usr/bin/bash /usr/bin/psql. I've restored from that particular dump twice now using the 
<BradB> it blew me away too. literally.
<stub> Mmm... and took any audit trails along with it, so we will never know. 
<stub> You have just inspired me to finally go and buy that external harddrive for backups.
(daf/#launchpad) I could use one of those
<BradB> me too
<BradB> i didn't lose anything that can't be recovered, except time...OTOH, i make it back with tla in linux, heh
<carlos> nigth
(daf/#launchpad) is there a standard way of finding the user's home directory in Python?
(kiko/#launchpad) hmm
(kiko/#launchpad) there is os.path.expanduser
<BradB> eh, why isn't there a keychain package?
(daf/#launchpad) ?
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: great, thanks
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: keychain package?
<BradB> in ubuntu
(daf/#launchpad) like the debian-keyring package in Debian?
<BradB> i dunno, maybe
<BradB> i just wanted ubuntu to help me out a bit here, trying to avoid typing my password for pubkey auth'ing
(daf/#launchpad) pubkey authing what?
<BradB> daf: during ssh auth
(daf/#launchpad) isn't that what ssh-agent does?
<BradB> keychain is used with, not in place of, ssh-agent
(daf/#launchpad) ah, I see
(daf/#launchpad) it must surely be in universe
<BradB> ahaha, there we go...i'll have to take a look through there
<BradB> but, eh, not worth it.
<BradB> daf: what are you using instead of keychain?
(daf/#launchpad) I just use ssh-agent
<BradB> daf: don't you have to type your key's p/w every time you open a shell then?
(daf/#launchpad) no
<BradB> er, well, every time you login
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(daf/#launchpad) it's run as part of the X session
(daf/#launchpad) when I log in
<BradB> i was hoping to avoid that part
(daf/#launchpad) which is maybe once a week
(daf/#launchpad) on average
(daf/#launchpad) I guess having to run ssh-add when I run is marginally annoying
(daf/#launchpad) dilys: welcome back
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: many fixes for the PO import script (patch-822)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) mornign all
<Kinnison> Morning
[nickolas(~nickolas@163puntacana92.codetel.net.do)]  hi! are u busy?
* Kinnison stares irritatedly at piles of SQL
<Kinnison> hi debonzi 
<Kinnison> So does 'make check' run the ftests? And if so; how come it doesn't tell me how many it ran or how well they went?
<debonzi> Kinnison, 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Setting NDIFF_REPORT as Default PageTest Failure Report Format (patch-823)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what's with the clausetables?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) do they improve performance?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: i see you've added a lot of clauseTables, do they improve performance?
<cprov> sabdfl: no AFAIK but postgres avoids "add_missed_From_tables" by default
<cprov> sabdfl: sorry, I was unclear, I just added them because postgres doesn't add them by default 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) how does the add_missed_from_tables thing work?
<cprov> sabdfl: postgres.conf , if true postgres will add all missed from tables automatically in every query, default is false
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what happens if it doesnt have the missed tables?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and where is that useful dogfood dump backup being stashed now on mawson?
<carlos> hi
<cprov> sabdfl: the query will fail if you forget some clause table, just it  
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok.... haven't seen that yet
(sabdfl/#launchpad) hiya carlos
(sabdfl/#launchpad) buenos dias?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) have to get into the spirit for es-conf
<carlos> sabdfl: yep
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: you should ask daf his spanish book :-P
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) hi elmo
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: I can't get the uploader to run in an upate-to-date copy of launchpad; I sent you a traceback - any chance you could have a look at it? 
(SteveA/#launchpad) looks like a failure to run "make" in the launchpad/sourcecode/zope directory
(elmo/#launchpad) blink
(SteveA/#launchpad) although, to be fair, it is that dependency that I've agreed with the other zope3 maintainers shouldn't be in the ftp server
(elmo/#launchpad) I thought I'd done that in this tree - I remember it running make check for eons in london.  but apparently not.  thanks, I'll try that
(SteveA/#launchpad) k
(SteveA/#launchpad) one change I need to make to the ftp code is to isolate the callbacks with a try:except:
(SteveA/#launchpad) I'd suggest leaving the filesystem.py and server.py modules intact except for bugfixes, and treat the main() of server as running a test server
(SteveA/#launchpad) then write an uploader.py to actually do what you need it to do
(elmo/#launchpad) yeah - I'm getting permission denied on uploads, so I'll start there ;)
(SteveA/#launchpad) how did you invoke it
(SteveA/#launchpad) ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) a couple of notes
(SteveA/#launchpad) you need to create the directory that is the "root" for uploads
(SteveA/#launchpad) inside the root will be one directory for each client's main connection
(elmo/#launchpad) as in your example and in my mail
(SteveA/#launchpad) I'm not sure what the error is if that directory doesn't exist or isn't writeable
(elmo/#launchpad) I precreated the dir
(elmo/#launchpad) anyway, sorry, I can/will debug it - I just didn't want to do that when zope was involved :)
(SteveA/#launchpad) not got jabber running?
(elmo/#launchpad) woops, have now
(elmo/#launchpad) ah, hmm, I see what you mean about the try:except:'s
(elmo/#launchpad) ./lib/ThreadedAsync
(elmo/#launchpad) ./sourcecode/zope/src/ThreadedAsync
(elmo/#launchpad) #
(elmo/#launchpad) what's up with that?  they seem the same?
(SteveA/#launchpad) yeah
(SteveA/#launchpad) the things in lib are often symlinks to things in sourcecode
<carlos> sabdfl: ping
<carlos> who is importing the projects/products into launchpad's dogfood database?
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: a real symlink, or you mean, virtually?
(elmo/#launchpad) oh it is a real symlink.  jesus I am so not having a good day
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: take 10 mins for a nice cup of tea perhaps?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: don't forget to breathe ;-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf, carlos: nice work on making the po import script clearer
<carlos> sabdfl: ping?
<carlos> SteveA: it was all done by daf, but thanks
<carlos> sabdfl: I don't understand our current set of projects/products in launchpad_dogfood
(sabdfl/#launchpad) carlos: i think those mostly came in from a run of nicole
<carlos> sabdfl: for instance, we have gedit as product and project
(sabdfl/#launchpad) which looks for sourceforge / freshmeat projects with the same name as packages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) it's automated, so not very smart
<carlos> hmm
(sabdfl/#launchpad) it's just a way for us to get a quick start on a lot of data
<carlos> then is it ok If create a gnome project and add there gnome-applets and gnome-panel?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we'll start to build the real production project/product db properly in Jan
(sabdfl/#launchpad) yes, if they are not already there
(sabdfl/#launchpad) please do!
<carlos> no, they are not
<carlos> ok, thanks
(sabdfl/#launchpad) can you be sure to link them to the relevant package names too?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> we have launchpad down at the moment...
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: I'm about to submit a merge request to pqm to add a try:except: with logging around the callbacks.
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: sooper, thanks
(elmo/#launchpad) this is going to sound silly, but is baz safe to use for launchpad?  I only ask, 'cos IIRC kinnison and/or sabdfl weren't using it on Wednesday
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: the advice from the arch team has been to use baz
<Kinnison> elmo: I'm only not using baz because I'm used to tla now and can't afford the mental-shear to switch
<carlos> do we have .deb packages already?
(elmo/#launchpad) I think they're linked off bazaar.canonical.com
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> SteveA: I'm importing now the .pot/.po files into a test database at mawson and as soon as I see it worked I will do it into the dogfood database
<carlos> wow, mawson is really fast (my laptop takes some minutes, mawson took just some seconds...)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: i haven't wanted to try baz till it was at 1.0, but if the arch guru's recommend it i'll give it a shot
(sabdfl/#launchpad) hm... jblack not around? ddaa? arch team awol?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: maybe you can help, the deb download page for bazaar is formatted in a way that makes it rather hard to know which link to click on :-)
(elmo/#launchpad) hmm, sucks yeah, I'll fix the apache config
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so... anybody know where on mawson to find the regular dogfood db dump?
(elmo/#launchpad) locate(1) sez /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/database-backups/
<carlos> anyone knows how to execute launchpad?
<carlos> dogfood one is down and rosetta alpha is also down
(elmo/#launchpad) as of, yesterday, rosetta alpha was still running as daf
(elmo/#launchpad) dunno if that's been fixed yet tho
<carlos> elmo: I'm working on kill that instance
<carlos> but it's supposed to be running until I finish importing some data
<carlos> elmo: where are you leaving today?
<carlos> we will need your help to do the virtual domain change
<carlos>  /s/where/when/
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: I'm at home - so I'm not going anywhere
<carlos> but I suppose you will go to sleep :-P
(elmo/#launchpad) sleep's usually optional if necessary
(sabdfl/#launchpad) WALLS! look out for the fast-moving WALLS!
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: mawson thinks it's rosetta?
<carlos> X-)
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: it's a bit schizo still - I'll finish off removing vestiges of the old name after I've done the uploader
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ah
(sabdfl/#launchpad) that would be a nice goal for hoary
(sabdfl/#launchpad) "make it so the machine name is specified in one-and-only-one place"
(sabdfl/#launchpad) (sane place)
<kiko> hmmm 
<kiko> how do we deal with /etc/hosts?
(elmo/#launchpad) hmm, pychecker doesn't work with the zope code
(elmo/#launchpad) do you guys not use it?
* BradB never does
<BradB> getting too crazy about code quality too early isn't worth it (moderation, everything in, etc. but still, the most important thing is having good tests proving that your stuff works))
<BradB> elmo: particularly because we have this rule with launchpad development now that says "if somebody makes a change and it breaks your app, it's *your* fault" :)
<BradB> SteveA: is your pqm merge looping?
(elmo/#launchpad) yes
<BradB> darn
(elmo/#launchpad) killed.
<BradB> indeed
<BradB> here goes mine...
* Kinnison stares at a diff in "what the fuck is that then" mode
<carlos> is postgresql thread friendly?
<carlos> I mean, if I execute several process importing data into postgres will it use the other mawson's processors?
<kiko-fud> do you mean frontend or backend threads?
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: you're likely to be IO bound, not CPU bound anyway
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: where did you find those instructions for restoring a dogfood dump?
<carlos> elmo: ok
<carlos> kiko-fud: backend
(elmo/#launchpad) oh dear god - pychecker has some how broken my tree
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: correctly, i hope
(elmo/#launchpad) no, as in the uploader, even Steve's original unmodified thing no longer imports. my brain is going to implode.
<BradB> sabdfl: in stub's email to lp@. my suspicision is that there were chars in the dump file that OS X didn't like, and then all hell broke loose (it spit out tons of "Invalid character \N" and "Invalid character \n" messages, then somehow start running the test suite, several times over, then onto rm -rf /'ing)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) exciting
<BradB> elmo: who knows how to find out what the last pqm merge was on chinstrap?
<BradB> mine started, but i have no idea what ended up happening to it.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) oh god
(sabdfl/#launchpad) that's definitely not going to work
(elmo/#launchpad) bradb: star-merge: unable to merge unrelated trees.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) piping to less gives a ton of binary nonsense
<BradB> elmo: wee, that sounds fun.
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: is what's at the end of the log for your pqm request
(elmo/#launchpad) I assume you'll get mail about it eventually
(elmo/#launchpad) arch command star-merge ('brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0',) failed (512): tla exited with error code 2* build reference tree for brad
(elmo/#launchpad) .bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-135
(elmo/#launchpad) that too, at the top
(elmo/#launchpad) everything else is noise
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: those instructions must be bogus
<BradB> sabdfl: did you try following them? i'd be curious to know if they worked for you.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) no, they don't
<BradB> i did it verbatim, i.e. exact same day and everything.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the bunzip2 produces a semi-binary file
<BradB> :/
(sabdfl/#launchpad) there is SQL in there, but not as you know it
(sabdfl/#launchpad) it's all mixed with binary junk
<BradB> sounds like my hunch was correct perhaps :/
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok, this output should be sent to pg_restore
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but it has problems
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and i suspect stubb will need to do some more work
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added batching/paging to bug listing (patch-824)
<BradB> sabdfl: i learned that lesson the hard way. on the upside, it gave me an excuse to install ubuntu. :P
* BradB gets food before continuing on the Super Widget
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: hi
<carlos> daf: hi
(daf/#launchpad) how's things?
<carlos> I had some problems with the scripts (will fix with the planned refactoring) but now I'm importing the first set of files into a temporal database
<carlos> it takes too long
<carlos> it's too long
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, really?
<carlos> yep
<carlos> the pot was really fast
(daf/#launchpad) ok, if one or two files work in the temporary database, then I think it's ok to do the real thing
(daf/#launchpad) ah, but the PO files are slow?
<carlos> yep
<carlos> also, the statistics update method seems like it's broken 
<carlos> because it always give you 0
(daf/#launchpad) ok, I guess we should try doing more profiling work
(daf/#launchpad) hmm
<carlos> but that's not a problem
<carlos> we could fix it later
<carlos> daf: I want to add some code to allow imports that don't have plural form information
<carlos> and they don't have any plural form msgset
<carlos> like gnome-panel, lots of files are being rejected because we don't have the plural form information
(daf/#launchpad) that would be fine
(daf/#launchpad) that's the way things should be
<carlos> and rosetta and dogfood server are down 
(daf/#launchpad) if there are no plural msgstrs, no plural form information should be necessary
(daf/#launchpad) they're down?
<carlos> yep
<carlos> I asked for the virtual info change already so we don't depend on admins
<carlos> as the .po files are being imported already (you should have it in your inbox)
(daf/#launchpad) yep, just read it
(daf/#launchpad) looks good
<carlos> daf: so, I'm going to import real data into dogfood
<carlos> is that ok?
<carlos> :-)
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, if the test import seemed to work
(daf/#launchpad) any idea on why the PO import might be so slow?
<carlos> no idea, I need to do more profile
<carlos> did we solved the problem that made an update with every field change?
(daf/#launchpad) no
(daf/#launchpad) well, not sure
(daf/#launchpad) we can try using the same techniques as we did before for analysing the performance
(daf/#launchpad) I suggest we get a Postgres log for an import of a 2-msgid PO file
<carlos> ok
<carlos> let me start the import
(daf/#launchpad) and examine the queries and how long they're taking
(daf/#launchpad) sure, go for it
<carlos> and I get on it
<carlos> importing
<carlos> ok, profile mode on
<carlos> :-P
(daf/#launchpad) on your own machine?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> it's easier for me to work that way
<carlos> it's slower, but easier
<carlos> and mawson is already with a high load
<carlos> importing .po files
(daf/#launchpad) right, and it would slow down the import even more
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so guys, can imports only be done behind the scenes via a script?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) how big is a really big po file?
(daf/#launchpad) the biggest in Ubuntu are aroudn 4500 messages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so not huge
(daf/#launchpad) well, that is huge
(daf/#launchpad) comparatively speaking
(daf/#launchpad) it might be a week of work for a translator working full time
(sabdfl/#launchpad) not huge in storage terms
(sabdfl/#launchpad) seems we could create a table to store "uploaded PO files"
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i'm trying to think of a way to get people putting PO files into rosetta themselves
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sabdfl: but only as a temporal storage, right?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) carlos: exactly
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so it's a link off the project / product pages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) "start translating this product"
(SteveA/#launchpad) how big is it in mk ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) how big is it in kb ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) I mean, how big is that 4500 message file in kb?
<carlos> that's more or lees the web upload feature we have planned to implement but adding a moderation queue
(SteveA/#launchpad) we could implement a queue that puts a raw po file in the zodb, and then have a separate app server / script to process that into the database behind the scenes
<carlos> SteveA: I think it's less than 1 MB
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, there are no technical problems there
<carlos> but it could reach the 1MB easily
<carlos> SteveA: that procedure sounds good
(SteveA/#launchpad) and, it certainly fits the "this can be nuked and it isn't a disaster" model of using the zodb 
(SteveA/#launchpad) we'd change from MemoryStorage to FileStorage, though.  that's no big deal.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i think we could do a "sanity check" on the file, and store it, then Daf could import it behind the scenes, and mail the user that it's ready to go
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the main thing would be to keep it really simple, but get it up asap
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: well, the size might vary a lot, but one 4000-message template I have here is nearly 400kb
(daf/#launchpad) storing PO files on the server sounds to me like something the librarian might do for us
(SteveA/#launchpad) there's the issue of storing the file, and the issue of maintaining the queue.  the queue could be as simple as daf's mailbox for now.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i dont want to get complicated
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, let's do the simplest thing that works
(sabdfl/#launchpad) daf's mailbox hasn't got us a lot of traction thus far ;-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) storing the file could be as simple as sticking it on the filesystem in a particular directory under a name that gets mailed to daf
(SteveA/#launchpad) or even, just mail daf the po file
(SteveA/#launchpad) mailing daf the whole file is easiest for now.
(SteveA/#launchpad) 30 minutes' work
(SteveA/#launchpad) to write a mail thing that has an attachment
(SteveA/#launchpad) and that includes reading the example in the python standard lib
(sabdfl/#launchpad) except we want to be able to show in the web form that there is a translation there waiting to be processed
(SteveA/#launchpad) then use an annotation to store the metadata
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but yes, mail would be a start that could be done... tonight ;-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) I need to check with stub that keeping a Data.fs around on the dogfood server is okay, and how the config file should look for that
<carlos> does any one have rights to execute launchpad's dogfood?
<carlos> it would help me a lot to test that the po imports are being done correctly...
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: dude, you do
(elmo/#launchpad) it runs as 'launchpad'
(elmo/#launchpad) you can become the launchpad user now
<carlos> elmo: ok, let me ask again....
<carlos> does any one have rights and the knowledge to execute launchpad's dogfood?
<carlos> :-)
(elmo/#launchpad) heh
<carlos> I don't have any idea about how it's executed
<carlos> don't think a screen + make run is the usual solution...
(daf/#launchpad) I think it might be as simple as running "make run" somewhere in /src
(daf/#launchpad) using screen gets around the fact that launchpad is not daemonised yet
<carlos> ok, dogfood server working again
<carlos> aarrgg
<carlos> and I forgot to import the .pot file first
<carlos> :-(
(daf/#launchpad) oops
<carlos> daf: isn't dogfood server automatically updated from rocketfuel?
(daf/#launchpad) I don't know, I'm afraid
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/projects/gnome/gnome-panel/main-2.8/translate
<carlos> ok, the pot was imported
(daf/#launchpad) ah, good
(sabdfl/#launchpad) carlos: no, it isnt auto-updated
(sabdfl/#launchpad) stub tends it lovingly
(sabdfl/#launchpad) night all
<carlos> sabdfl: ok, night
<carlos> daf: there is a problem with the virtual hosting
<carlos> of rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org
<carlos> SteveA, daf: around?
<carlos> we get links to: https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/rosetta/prefs
<carlos> when it should be https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/prefs
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: hmm
(daf/#launchpad) might be a matter of moving the /+/
(daf/#launchpad) or /++/, or whatever it is
(daf/#launchpad) the virtual hosting URLs confuse me
<carlos> daf: well, me too, if that makes you feel better :-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) hello carlos
<carlos> SteveA: hi
(SteveA/#launchpad) what does the vh config look like now?
(SteveA/#launchpad) is it as in the email?
<carlos> ProxyPass / http://localhost:9020/rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/
(SteveA/#launchpad) that looks like it should work as you want
(SteveA/#launchpad) oh
(SteveA/#launchpad) it is not a virtual hosting problem
(SteveA/#launchpad) it is just that the links are wrong
(daf/#launchpad) ah
(SteveA/#launchpad) the breadcrumbs are wrong too
<carlos> absolute links instead of relative ones?
(SteveA/#launchpad) well, they can't be relative ones
(SteveA/#launchpad) I suggest a quick hack for now
(SteveA/#launchpad) that is, add some code in the page template that is the rosetta main template
(SteveA/#launchpad) on the rosetta layer
(SteveA/#launchpad) that looks to see if there is "rosetta/++vh++" in the URL
(SteveA/#launchpad) and if so, uses alternative links
(SteveA/#launchpad) this is a hack until I have done the "context-specific urls" work
<carlos> ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) also, don't show stuff that you need to be logged in to see until you're logged in
<carlos> daf: could you do it? or should I add it into my TODO list?
(SteveA/#launchpad) I guess I should make the standard unauthorized page redirect to /+login?camefrom=URL
(SteveA/#launchpad) but, I must go and watch a film now
(daf/#launchpad) ok
<carlos> SteveA: enjoy it
(SteveA/#launchpad) thanks
(daf/#launchpad) we should probably take the breadcrumbs off the main template
(daf/#launchpad) that's one change I missed
<carlos> daf: I'm going to leave also in about 30 minutes or so 
<carlos> daf: I hope tonight the initial import is done
<carlos> one thing I will try to fix this weekend is the statistics thing
<carlos> because althought there are translations the pofile thinks it's 100% untranslated
(daf/#launchpad) hmm
(daf/#launchpad) one hack to fix the links would be to redirect /rosetta/rosetta/* to /rosetta/*
* carlos don't have any idea about it
<dilys> New Malone bug #55: "we should be able to import always pofiles without plural forms", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/55
<carlos> daf: dude, we need to optimize the import...
<carlos> real    62m52.963s
<carlos> user    2m39.403s
<carlos> sys     0m9.266s
<carlos> 8 po
<carlos> that's in mawson
(daf/#launchpad) ouch
<carlos> about 512 messages each po
<carlos> aaarrrggggggggg
<carlos> man, I really suck
<carlos> I think the import is not being done as it should...
* carlos checks
<carlos> ok, the import was done correctly
<carlos> I cannot understand how is that a .pot import is so fast
<carlos> but the .po is so slow...
<carlos> the gnome-applet's .pot import took about 1 minute (I think less than a minute) and it has more than 1300 msgsets
(SteveA/#launchpad) well, a pot file stands on its own, and is related to its product
(SteveA/#launchpad) a po file is related to the pot file
(SteveA/#launchpad) so importing a po has an effect on the pot data in terms of relationships
(SteveA/#launchpad) (getting food before the film)
(SteveA/#launchpad) (ridicule, groovy french film about institutionalized piss-taking)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> SteveA: I know a .po file should take more time, but about 10 times more ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) hmm
<carlos> In about 1 hour we will have the data imported (finally)
(SteveA/#launchpad) okay, that's great
(SteveA/#launchpad) I wonder if we can profile po importing to see what takes all the time?
<carlos> SteveA: yes, daf asked me that already
<carlos> we did it already a month ago
<carlos> we should do it again with latest code changes
(SteveA/#launchpad) what was taking all the time a month ago?
<carlos> duplicated queries, several updates for the same table instead of just one update with all changes and some other things I don't remember at the moment
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1973
<carlos> ok, I should leave now
<carlos> if you need anything from me just send me an email, I will try to be online tomorrow to fix the statistics of the imported pos
<kiko> sabdfl, I finally have an account on malone
<kiko> BradB, sabdfl: isn't "the complete bug list" something resembling 200,000 bugs on bugzilla.mozilla.org?!
<kiko> BradB, Add -> Add new bug or Report new bug on the complete bug list page, btw.
<BradB> kiko: no idea, but, as you can see, our "complete bug list" is filtered on what the user wants to see. it'll get better filtering once the super widget is in place.
<kiko> hopefully
<kiko> we have 250,000 bugs in bugzilla.mozilla.org.
<BradB> so by default, you'll only see what you want to see, which is unfixed bugs (new or accepted) for stuff you maintain.
<kiko> got my suggestion for the button label change?
<BradB> yeah
<kiko> the text for the front page should change, then
<BradB> it will, yeah
<kiko> it should say "View my bug list" or "View open bugs assigned to me" or "in packages I maintain".
<kiko> but okay, back to reporting my karmabug.
<BradB> kiko: those are "quick searches"
<BradB> that will be available on the listing page itself.
* kiko clicks a link and sees this massive Select SourcePackage window
<kiko> what is this "4" thing?
<kiko> 4?
<BradB> kiko: ask stub, he implemented it. :)
<BradB> kiko: what i'm working on now is making a widget that doesn't suck.
<BradB> using "Sources" in Zope 3, which are somewhat new.
<kiko> I see
<BradB> Sources, btw, are Z3's thing to deal with huge vocabs.
<kiko> BradB, cprov needs some timpeters-fu on his difflib hack, I'm going to try and proxy some upstreamage
<lifeless> kiko: know of a patchlib for python ? something that can parse patches ?
<kiko> nope -- difflib goes the reverse direction, too. hmmmmm.
<kiko> I know of one for Perl if that helps..
<BradB> Perl rocks
<kiko> lifeless, "parse" in what sense, btw?
* kiko posts bug
<kiko> waits waits wait
<kiko> HOHO!
<kiko> BradB, bug for you babe
<dilys> New Malone bug #56: "Implement initial karma-gathering framework", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/56
<kiko> BradB, look at bug 56.
<BradB> KARMA?!!!!
<kiko> package 44bsd? :)
<kiko> that's borks
<BradB> kiko: dude, stub implemented that dirty search widget stuff.
<kiko> not just search widget, dude, it misreported the package
<BradB> i was a bit surprised when it just put ID's in the boxes, but oh well, it's going away anyway.
<lifeless> kiko: parse in take (say) the output of diff -NRup olddir newdir and create an iterable of file-diffs, each of which is a collection of hunks
<kiko> that's not my point -- the ID was translated into something else
* BradB looks
<kiko> lifeless, hmmmm. yep, beats me
<kiko> dude, filling out the summary is a pain in the @#@!!
<BradB> kiko: i know :/
<kiko> it should *not* be a requisite for filing bugs, really
<kiko> it can be an optional field to be used instead of the initial description, IMO.
<BradB> kiko: i already fixed it, with patch-100, but sabdfl refused to let it happen. :/
<BradB> kiko: he'll change his mind though, because *every* user (including me) has whined about it.
<kiko> in bugzilla, the initial description is the bug summary
<kiko> it would be trs cool to have an optional summary to substitute it
<kiko> but most bugs wouldn't use it, because some bugs have short lifespans
<kiko> BradB, I get the feeling also that unless we want do discourage ascii art in the description, the textarea should be 80 cols wide and server-wrapped.
<kiko> it's very useful in bugzilla
<dilys> New Malone bug #57: "Collect karma for bugs reported", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/57
<kiko> BradB, I shouldn't get an +add control if I am already ..
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> the +add control in the box is confusing 
<kiko> how do I CC: another user?
<BradB> ugh, that's the second time gnome's hung on me today
<kiko> <kiko> BradB, I shouldn't get an +add control if I am already ..
<kiko> <kiko> oh.
<kiko> <kiko> the +add control in the box is confusing 
<kiko> <kiko> how do I CC: another user?
<kiko> BradB, also, see bug 56
<kiko> first my comment came out with some gnarly double-spacing
<kiko> then 44bsd-rdist is confusing me
<BradB> kiko: to Cc people, just click Subscribe. there's no way yet to do it while adding a bug, but i'm aware that that'll be required.
<BradB> with problems with the widget, i think stub would be the one to address that.
<BradB> kiko: that ugly <pre> crap was also done by stub.
<BradB> on bug messages.
<kiko> BradB, could the Person listing in the Add Person page (bad title) be ordered in some way?
<BradB> kiko: yeah, but again, the person, sourcepackage, product widgets are going away, so anything else done to them is more-or-less wasted effort.
<kiko> hmmm, going away.
<BradB> to be replaced by something that's usable, yeah.
<BradB> which will look and be used somewhat differently.
<BradB> i.e. search and select
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> okay.
#launchpad 2004-12-01
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: implement a basic full tree CVS update() (patch-39)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) anybody seen weird failures with SQLobject where code works perfectly in one setting and fails in another?
<carlos> not here, or I didn't detected it yet
<cprov> sabdfl: can you be more specific ? I've got wierd things using SQLO in LP, since today my writes via LP aren't commited in DB 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) is there any way to see a listing of all the SQL commands that SQLos is generating?
<carlos> sabdfl: What I do is looking at postgresql log
<carlos> is not a perfect way to do it, but it helps
(sabdfl/#launchpad) carlos: is there a way to make postgres show all the SQL, not just errors?
<carlos> sabdfl: yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) how?
<carlos> edit /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf
<carlos> and set log_statement = true
<carlos> that will dump all queries to the database 
<carlos> remember to reload it
<salgado> it's good to use a 'log_min_duration_statement = 0'. this way you got the execution time of each statement, too
(SteveA/#launchpad) hi carlos
<carlos> SteveA: hi
(SteveA/#launchpad) do you know the place that the conference is in at all?
<carlos> I think it will be in the hotel finally
<carlos> but I have never been there before
<carlos> if that's what you are asking
(SteveA/#launchpad) do you know the surrounding area at all?
(SteveA/#launchpad) my girlfriend is visiting right at the end of the conference, but she is trying to find out about opportunities to do horse riding near to there.
(SteveA/#launchpad) she is crazy about horses
<carlos> I could ask, just a second...
<carlos> SteveA: don't know, but it's really close to Barcelona so it should be a place to do it
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, we'll have a look on the web and see what there is
(SteveA/#launchpad) thanks
<carlos> ok, found a place
<carlos> ESCUELA   D'EQUITACIO ELS TRES TOMBS   VEINAT DE MATA, 66   *08307   MATARO   93 757 63 29
<carlos> not sure if there is a website
<carlos> SteveA: the phone: +34  93 757 63 29
<carlos> if they cannot attend you in english, just tell me what do you want to ask and I could call for you
(SteveA/#launchpad) that's right in mataro
(SteveA/#launchpad) thanks
<carlos> SteveA: right
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, aiste will try to call them later, and if communication isn't working, we'll ask for your help
(SteveA/#launchpad) thank you carlos
<carlos> SteveA: no problem
<carlos> SteveA: http://www.centroecuestrellavaneres.com/ <- That's another place, it's near Matar The phone: +34937928802
(SteveA/#launchpad) thanks
<BradB> elmo: has gnome everyone hung on your powerbook?
<BradB> s/everyone/ever/
<BradB> ok, getting fairly sick of gnome hanging on me
<Kinnison> Does it completely hang; or just lock X?
<BradB> that's three times in the past two days...this past time all i was doing was scrolling through the INSTALL file of perl 5.8.5.
<Kinnison> I.E. can you ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<BradB> Kinnison: i'm not sure. i tried various key combos to kill X and nothing happened.
<BradB> ok, see i didn't know about that one.
<BradB> i was doing ctrl + alt + delete (i.e. backspace on a pb)
<Kinnison> ctrl+alt+f1 should drop you to a text console
<BradB> but whether it's "just" hanging X, or hanging everything, this is getting annoying.
<BradB> er, yeah, i do recall that one actually (just switching to console rather than trying to kill X), just didn't think to do it. oh well, i'll try the next time maybe.
<Kinnison> If it happens; check if you've started something which has grabbed mouse/keyboard input and got lost
<Kinnison> rhythmbox is a good one for that
<BradB> Kinnison: has gnome hung on you too?
<Kinnison> BradB: It hung up for my dad. The last time it did it was rhythmbox
<BradB> eeek, that's embarrassing to hear things about linux desktops hanging. :/
<Kinnison> It's X's fantastic tendancy to let apps exclusively grab the mouse/kb and not give them back
<Kinnison> yay
<kiko> It happens using ion, too.
<kiko> firefox is the mail culprit.
<BradB> main, you mean?
<BradB> that seems to have been the common factor with all the times it hung for me.
<kiko> main. yes.
<BradB> i'm not running anything fancy at the moment, normally just a terminal, xchat and firefox.
<kiko> it's probably not hung -- just focus is in the wrong place.
<BradB> kiko: when i can't move my mouse or anything? i'd say it's hung. :)
<kiko> wow
<kiko> it can't be gnome's fault
<kiko> and yet ctrl-alt-bs still kills it?
<BradB> like, literally, a few mins ago, i was scrolling down the INSTALL file of perl 5.8.5 and whoop, it stopped scrolling. yay, gnome hung.
<kiko> it's not gnome.
<BradB> kiko: no, it doesn't.
<kiko> it's X.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> and the network still works?
<BradB> as i mentioned ctrl-alt-delete ain't killing it.
<BradB> i dunno
<kiko> can you try pinging it from another box?
<kiko> more likely than not, kernel bug.
<BradB> i saw nothing in kernel.log.
<kiko> doesn't matter
<BradB> i guess the kernel isn't always smart enough to log why it hangs :)
<kiko> the hang could simply freeze the kernel in its tracks, no disk access would be relevant 
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~ $ uname -a
<BradB> Linux oxygen 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc #1 Thu Nov 18 13:59:38 UTC 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~ $
<kiko> I dunno..
<kiko> but it sounds like a kernel hang.
<BradB> kiko: so you're saying that you've had this sort of thing happen too?
<kiko> I'm saying that a mouse freeze is 99% of the time a hardware issue, and 1% a software issue. Since your hardware seems to be unquestionable at this point..
<Kinnison> If you can ssh in from another machine it's more likely an X issue somewhere. Something to do with mouse or keyboard capture
<kiko> of these 1%, I'd say 90% of them were kernel bugs and 10% were X bugs.
<kiko> 0% would be gnome bugs. :)
<BradB> kiko: i didn't say it was a mouse freeze though. as i say, i had my finger on the page down button scrolling in a terminal, and whoop, dead.
<Kinnison> That button would do a mouse capture certainly
<Kinnison> you couldn't move the mouse pointer either?
<kiko> but the mouse froze, right?
<BradB> yes
<kiko> <BradB> kiko: when i can't move my mouse or anything? i'd say it's hung. :)] 
<kiko> following the 99-90-10 rationale.. :)
<BradB> what i meant though was that it doesn't freeze *as* i was moving my mouse.
<kiko> sounds like a kernel issue to me. could be just a misbehaved driver, could be kernel preemption bugs on your hardware, could be something more obscure. 
<BradB> kiko: so has gnome hung for you too in ubuntu?
<kiko> being honest, "gnome hung" is too ill-defined, but I'd say no.
<BradB> kiko: well, have you had it happen that you were working and then all of a sudden could no longer move your mouse or enter any kb input and had to hard reboot your machine?
<kiko> never. but I'm on i86. and mind you, don't say "gnome hung" because "gnome" doesn't actually exist as a single piece of software that *could* hang :)
* Kinnison has never had a desktop-freeze with Ubuntu
<Kinnison> (x86 only of course)
<BradB> what kernel are you guys running?
<kiko> 2.6.9
<Kinnison> 2.6.8.1-3-686
<Kinnison> and on the laptop 2.6.7 (debian)
* BradB thinks i should upgrade to X.org
<kiko> BradB, first, find out if you can ping the hung machine
<kiko> if you can't, the upgrade is likely to make things worse, not better.
<BradB> ok
<kiko> I'd say sshing in is a better test
<kiko> then you can check how X is doing
<kiko> and if you can't ssh, well, it's proof it's a kernel thing too.
<BradB> that would bring little comfort to having just replaced OS X with Linux :)
<kiko> it can happen on non-standard architectures.
<kiko> it's rare though.
<kiko> BradB, any other hangs so far?
<BradB> not yet!
<BradB> it'll probably happen before the end of tomorrow though
<kiko> remember to ssh in
<kiko> so
<kiko> what should I take you as a pre-xmas gift?
<kiko> you get to choose, isn't that rad
<BradB> heh
<BradB> a wireless nic that works with pbg4 + linux! :)
<Kinnison> Don't we have someone working on a broadcom driver now?
<kiko> BradB, an orinoco card?
<BradB> i'm not sure what the best nic is for my hardware/software.
<BradB> hm, nobody in #ubuntu seems to know either. i might have to get the specifics from elmo.
<kiko> he uses orinoco cards, fwiw
<BradB> ah. i'm also really curious to know if he's been experiencing the same hanging problems that i've had. i'm still slightly concerned about this OS switch, if this is something i'm going to have to rely on a kernel developer to fix.
<kiko> yeah
#launchpad 2004-12-02
<dilys> New Malone bug #58: "Soyuz sourcepackage default view broken", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/58
[gr13(~orestiada@alex530-a027.otenet.gr)]  hi
[gr13(~orestiada@alex530-a027.otenet.gr)]  could you help me with login in ubuntu?
(elmo/#launchpad) BradB: I'd suggest disabling powernowd and any network monitor you might have running as a first start.  and btw, I use aironet not orinoco
<kiko-fud> elmo, aironet!
<BradB> elmo: have you had problems with your pbg4 + warty hanging then?
(elmo/#launchpad) I did until I disabled powernowd +the gnome network monitor applet
(elmo/#launchpad) I suspect it's more the former than the latter, but I haven't gotten round to recechking
<BradB> interesting.
(elmo/#launchpad) I can still change the cpu freq, I just need to do it byhand.  something about powernowd's up! down! up! down! up! down! constant changing seems to upset my pb at least
<BradB> eh, i have to change the cpu freq too
(elmo/#launchpad) well, if you're running defualt warty, you'll also be running powernowd which has this (IMO) crackful default of bringin the CPU up to full whack whenever something CPU intensive runs, and dropping it back afterwards
<kiko> elmo, what should the default be?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: taxi should work c (patch-73)
<BradB> hm, well that seems to have confirmed that it was a kernel hang. couldn't ssh in, and ping said host is down.
<BradB> i wasn't even doing anything CPU-intensive though either.
<BradB> and boom! before i even had the chance to read up on how to disable powernowd, it hung again!
<kiko> BradB|lunch, apt-get remove powernowd/powernow?
<BradB> kiko: that tries to take ubuntu-desktop with it. "exit 0" at the top of /etc/init.d/powernowd is my preferred cheap hack
* BradB will first see if disabling powernowd prevents kernel hangage, then try disabling other things, perhaps
<kiko> do you need ubuntu-desktop?
<BradB> i'm running a desktop on ubuntu, so it seems like i do.
<BradB> "need", of course, being relative
<kiko> I don't think that package includes anything, removing it is harmless AFAIK
<kiko> (it's a "parent package" or something to that effect)
#launchpad 2004-12-03
<Kinnison> night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: ++resource++ URLs should be absolute and favicon (patch-825)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Morning stub
<stub> Yo
<Kinnison> You going to be around long enough to review and merge an sql patch if I commit it soon?
<stub> yup
<Kinnison> cool; I'm just doing my normal paranoid checks before submitting to pqm
<Kinnison> pqm request sent ;-)
<stub> Got comments? :-)
<Kinnison> It's four views
<Kinnison> I wasn't aware comments were needed for views
<Kinnison> If you want them I'll have to do some more
<stub> At the very least it needs 'This is a view used by blah listing all the whatsits with green watchamacallits'
<Kinnison> Oh okay
<Kinnison> give me a sec to hack
<stub> Just stick 'em straight in comments.sql
<Kinnison> before you merge the patch?
<stub> Sure. A few spurious non fatal errors never hurt anyone ;)
<Kinnison> COMMENT ON VIEW blah IS ''; ?
<Kinnison> like that?
<stub> Yup.
<Kinnison> cool
<Kinnison> I caught my pqm request before it hit servers so I'll put them at the bottom of the patch
<stub> I'll sort out any quoting errors or whatever when I do the merge so don't be too paranoid
<Kinnison> *nod*
<Kinnison> pqm merge sent
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rename some views, merge some, tidy the sqlobject interactions with them. (patch-826)
<Kinnison> that'd be the one
* stub gives Kinnison a gold star for his comments
<stub> So - should I make a decision about view naming conventions now, or just be inconsistent ;)
<Kinnison> I recommend being inconsistent
<Kinnison> I offered two conventions in that file
<Kinnison> since I can't choose
<stub> Neither of which match the V* ones I committed for Kiko ;) I guess there are important things to worry about though...
<stub> I guess we will want some indexes in there at some point to speed up those joins..
<Kinnison> most of the joins are on primary keys but in time we may want indexes too
<Kinnison> I've only tested performance on a single distrorelease (warty) and that seems fine
<Kinnison> Morning cprov 
<cprov> Kinnison: morning 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Views for Lucille (patch-827)
<Kinnison> thanks stub
* Kinnison does more db patches for stub
<Kinnison> ALTER TABLE BinaryPackage
<Kinnison>     ALTER COLUMN archspecific SET NOT NULL;
<Kinnison> is that right to mark the column as not-null ?
<carlos> Kinnison: I think so
<Kinnison> carlos: ta
<Kinnison> yeah; patch 7 does it that way
<Kinnison> stub: I've sent another pqm merge with another db patch
<Kinnison> stub: if you happen to still be around
<Kinnison> Erm, is pqm b0rken?
<SteveA> pqm       2349  0.0  0.0  3756 2272 pts/2    S+   Nov18   0:00 -su
<SteveA> not sure what that means
<SteveA> that's the only pqm process on chinstrap
<Kinnison> indeed
(elmo/#launchpad) that's just lifeless with a pqm hell open
(elmo/#launchpad) err, shell
<Kinnison> I think you were right the first time :-)
* Kinnison sighs. 45 gigs to fetch
* Kinnison knew he should have kicked off an archive mirror sooner than this
(elmo/#launchpad) dude, you should have come to the data centre
<carlos> lunch time
(elmo/#launchpad) (when you were in London I mean - it's by far the faster way I know of to get a local mirror :)
<Kinnison> elmo: laptop doesn't have enough room for a full mirror
<Kinnison> my desktop only has 5 gigs more than this mirror will need spare right now
<Kinnison> I'm tempted to say "sod this" and just hammer mawson instead
(elmo/#launchpad) use zhongshan?
* Kinnison looks to see if that mirror is enough
<Kinnison> yeah; sod it; that'll be enough
* Kinnison ruffles elmo for being the voice of reason
<Kinnison> elmo: any idea why pqm hasn't done my merge-request yet?
(elmo/#launchpad) it thinks it has
(elmo/#launchpad) tabnanny failed
(elmo/#launchpad) ---- tabnanny bitching ----
(elmo/#launchpad) /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/clas
(elmo/#launchpad) ses.py 299 '\tif len(data) == 0:\n'
(elmo/#launchpad) /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/grab
(elmo/#launchpad) ber.py 136 '\t    try:\n'
<Kinnison> aah
<kiko> Kinnison, WHAT ARE THOSE TABS DOING THERE?
<Kinnison> why didn't 'make check' catch those?
<Kinnison> elmo: was pqm meant to forward that info back to me?
(elmo/#launchpad) Nov 22 12:21:28 chinstrap postfix/smtp[26745] : 1C8AFEE806F: to=<dsilvers@digital-scurf.org>, relay=adelie.warthogs.hbd.com[82.211.81.139] , delay=0, stat
(elmo/#launchpad) us=sent (250 Ok: queued as 33288192C01C)
<Kinnison> boggle
(elmo/#launchpad) you're bouncing it
(elmo/#launchpad) Nov 22 12:21:28 adelie postfix/smtp[16595] : 33288192C01C: to=<dsilvers@digital-scurf.org>, relay=mx.pepperfish.net[195.149.39.198] , delay=0, status=boun
(elmo/#launchpad) ced (host mx.pepperfish.net[195.149.39.198]  said: 550 rejected: cannot route to sender: response from fiordland.warthogs.hbd.com [82.211.81.145]  was 550
(elmo/#launchpad)  <pqm@canonical.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table <pqm@canonical.com> (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
(elmo/#launchpad) meh
<Kinnison> aah because the sender is unroutable
<SteveA> Kinnison: I want you to get a screwdriver and lever your "tab" key from your keyboard.
<SteveA> it's what I do ;-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: emacs does the right thing for me
<Kinnison> SteveA: I blame vim on mawson
* SteveA wonders about tests for the test_on_merge.py script.
<Kinnison> I'd very much like it if 'make check' would rant about tabs
<stub> It does!
<Kinnison> why didn't it rant at me I wonder
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina bits and a db patch for binarypackage, fixed tabs in gina too (patch-828)
<Kinnison> woo
<Kinnison> elmo: it's working now
<Kinnison> stub: fancy reviewing that patch?
<stub> sure
<Kinnison> ta
* Kinnison sets about doing scary things to gina so she supports multi-arch
<stub> Kinnison: Can we make the new column processorspecific instead of archspecific? We are already using arch for arch, and using arch as an abbreviation for architecture will be confusing.
<Kinnison> stub: either that or architecturespecific
<stub> Hmm... although we already have distroarchrelease
<Kinnison> in fact, I would prefer architecturespecific
<stub> ok. I'll put it through as architecturespecific
<kiko> elmo, did you not get my request to admins@?
(elmo/#launchpad) the one you sent on Friday?
<kiko> elmo, yes, for salgado.
<kiko> he starts this week
(elmo/#launchpad) I've started what I have to do on my end
<kiko> thanks.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: BinaryPackage.architecturespecific for Gina (patch-829)
<Kinnison> elmo: any chance you can either make me a postgres superuser on zhongshan or do some stuff for me on template1 ?
(elmo/#launchpad) done the former
(elmo/#launchpad) do you want a less 1980's copy of the archive too?
<Kinnison> That'd be ace if you could; I think the copy is okay but an update would be nice
(elmo/#launchpad) hmm, I'm going to have to move it, fyi
<Kinnison> that's fine
(elmo/#launchpad)  /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ -> /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to match mawson and generally be sane
<Kinnison> yeah
* Kinnison starts doing deep and scary changes to gina
* Kinnison realises why he hasn't been workraved yet
* Kinnison reenables workrave
<carlos> hmmmm
<BradB> morning
<carlos> the new rosetta's favicon is really funny, but I'm not sure it should be used in our public release :-P
<carlos> BradB: morning
<carlos> ohh, it's not rosetta's favicon but launchpad one
<carlos> SteveA: around?
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> I'm about to have a phonecall with daf.  can it wait a little while?
<carlos> yes
<Kinnison> elmo:zhongshan is full dude :-(
<Kinnison> elmo: It's possible that rsync failed :-(
<Kinnison> elmo; I'm emptying my test pool; can you repeat the archive sync to be sure it's complete?
(elmo/#launchpad) boggle
<Kinnison> elmo: zhongshan only has a 67 gig drive
<Kinnison> well a 67 gig / partition
(elmo/#launchpad) *BOGGLE* 
(elmo/#launchpad) we're at 45Gb for archive.u.c/ubuntu already
<Kinnison> yeah
<Kinnison> scary eh?
(elmo/#launchpad) RUN AFUCKINGWAY
<Kinnison> I've freed 17 gigs on zhongshan
(elmo/#launchpad) is zhongshan any use to use, with what little space will be left ?
<Kinnison> yep
(elmo/#launchpad) ok
(elmo/#launchpad) well, mirror's rerunning now
<Kinnison> I'm prototyping the multi-arch gina
<Kinnison> I can just turn off the librarian integration for the duration
<carlos> elmo: any hint to enter on mawson using my local ssh certificate as I do to enter chinstrap?
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub | gpg --clearsign | mail change@db.warthogs.hbd.com
<carlos> elmo: I did it already, but I need to use chinstrap to reach mawson
<carlos> and my local certificate is not used, but the one at chinstrap
(elmo/#launchpad) uh?
<Kinnison> Host mawson
<Kinnison>         ProxyCommand ssh chinstrap nc -q0 %h %p
<Kinnison>         Hostname mawson.ubuntu.com
<carlos> BradB: I know it's late... but happy birthday :-)
<Kinnison> is what I have in my .ssh/config
(elmo/#launchpad) you are using the proxying instructiosn on wiki.canonical.com/MachineOverview right?
<carlos> elmo: didn't know about that
<carlos> O:-)
<carlos> Kinnison, elmo thanks, I'm going to read it now
<BradB> carlos: thanks :P
* Kinnison runs the first multiarch test
<Kinnison> this one doesn't cope with arch-indep debs but it's a good start
<bob2> aloha
<bob2> I broke launchpad again
<bob2> after "make" in the db schema dir, then "make build run" in the root, I get an exception when doing anything on the DOAP page
<BradB> Is spiv on holiday?
<carlos> BradB: yes
<BradB> bob2: That explains why it's broken then. :)
<BradB> bob2: The deal is, if $app is broken, it's because $developer didn't provide a complete enough test suite for his $app, and thus we were able to checkin a change that made $developer's $app break.
<carlos> :-P
* carlos leaves for a while
<carlos> later
<bob2> BradB: hah
<bob2> BradB: should I send $developer a backtrace?
<BradB> bob2: no. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs.
<bob2> BradB: ah
* bob2 rummages around for the cert
* BradB reads up on XML-RPC in Z3
<bob2> BradB: hrm, is my login the same as the website's?
<sabdfl> BradB: i have a present for you
<BradB> really! :)
(elmo/#launchpad) doh.  poor Brad.  if it's anything like the "gift" Colin got.. ;-)
<BradB> heh heh
<bob2> can non-LP people login to the malone dogfood server?
(elmo/#launchpad) no
(elmo/#launchpad) why?
<bob2> erm, to the LP web thing, not ssh
<BradB> bob2: do you have an account on ubuntulinux.org? it's the same one.
<bob2> ah
(elmo/#launchpad) yes - it's just protected by a clientside cert, which is in the mailing list archives
<bob2> yeah, I have thgat
<bob2> but I need to login to report the bug, but I guess I've just misremembered my password
<bob2> ah, perfect
<BradB> bob2: you can report the bug on the launchpad product perhaps. we don't have products for DOAP or FOAF, i don't think.
<sabdfl> elmo: that's the gift that keeps getting given ;-)
<sabdfl> BradB: its a dump of a malone db with a couple thousand bugs sync'd from debbugs
<bob2> BradB: yeah, that's what I was doing
<sabdfl> 24,000 messages
<bob2> LP seems really slow
<sabdfl> 7,000 bugs
<dilys> New Malone bug #59: "DOAP pages cause an exception.", submitted by Rob Weir
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/59
<bob2> woo
<sabdfl> its a nice taste of malone-for-distro-team
<BradB> sabdfl: and it won't wipe my hard drive, right? :)
<sabdfl> BradB: *shouldn't*
<BradB> i need lots of people, since that's what i'm testing currently.
* BradB writes up the doc on how to search for people with XML-RPC
<bob2> wtf is up with the bugs on 44bsd-rdist?
<sabdfl> BradB: i will extend my debbugs sync script to add all the relevant people, then you'll have *plenty*
<sabdfl> but for the moment, let's work with this snapshot
<BradB> ok. where do i get it when i need it?
<SteveA> carlos: please ping me when you're back
<bob2> bugs 56 and 59 seem to have been attached to 44bsd-rdist somehow
<BradB> People who know something about FOAF: the thing that contains people in Launchpad, what's it called?
<BradB> I see IPersonSet, but it isn't clear that there's any implementation for any of that yet, and thus I'm not sure if it's really been blessed as the thing on which to search for people.
<BradB> implementation on a search page somewhere, that is.
<BradB> sabdfl: dude, are you /sure/ you don't want to remove summary from the bug reporting page? :) for every person that's reported a bug thus far in malone (including me) they've either 1. begged for summary to be optionally, if even on the bug add form at all and/or 2. written a summary that precludes the need for having to explicity say #1. :)
<BradB> s,optionally,optional,
<sabdfl> BradB: ask me this again after we have outside users for a month, ok?
<BradB> ok
<sabdfl> also, make sure you are using the summary wherever it is possible
<sabdfl> in other words, presenting it in the UI in sane and sensible places
<sabdfl> i think it adds a level of quality that other bug trackers don't have
<BradB> yeah. i haven't yet found those places, but i'll keep it in mind.
<sabdfl> if you are not presenting the info anywhere, then it's useless to ask people to capture it
<sabdfl> i think there's a lot of value in having a one-paragraph summary of a bug
<sabdfl> but that value is only shown when that one paragraph appears in all the right places
<BradB> if anything, i could perhaps see stealing the first paragraph of the report itself as the summary.
<BradB> but good bug reporters know very well that the title of the bug has to tell me what this bug is about.
<SteveA> as the initial summary perhaps, and then allow people ample opportunities to improve it later.
<sabdfl> in my reports, i print the title, and use a tooltip for the summary
<SteveA> I know I've used bugtrackers of upstreams that I use, but don't contribute to, and I've wanted to improve the summaries on their bug reports when I've found the wrong or the right bug I'm looking for
<kiko> here's my proposal, sabdfl, SteveA, BradB 
<SteveA> but if it is too much hassle to do so, then I won't
<kiko> use by default the initial comment as the bug summary
<kiko> and allow it to be edited later separately
<kiko> I always dreamed of doing this for bugzilla
<kiko> the initial comment is the bug summary and it's immutable
<sabdfl> at this stage we don't have any clear guidelines on the form as to WHAT info to put in summary vs description
<kiko> well, the user won't read any guidelines anyway..
<kiko> Users Don't Read, remember. :)
<BradB> heck, i wouldn't even bother reading that. i don't care much about being nice to a bug tracker. i just want it to get out of my way, like just about everything i do that involves a computer.
<sabdfl> they will, if it's in the text box already
<kiko> it has to be something obvious. description is obvious; title and description is sufficiently obvious, title, summary and description are less so.
<kiko> sabdfl, Jacob Nielsen would slap you on the wrist if he heard that :)
<sabdfl> he would find my wrist is a little less limp than his own
<kiko> he's not limp-wristed personally, in fact
<BradB> ok, if nobody says otherwise, i'm writing a PersonContainer for FOAF, because i see nothing else that contains people.
<BradB> er, no, i'm not. i'm going to test something that already has a container that i know of instead. :)
<kiko> BradB, salgado is starting on FOAF tomorrow, if you'd like to assign to him.
* SteveA wonders if updating summaries to existing bugs to be better on-target is like slashdot moderation.  something someone can do a little of from time to time, and receive karma.
<BradB> sure. i don't really know how to report this as a bug though, as i don't know enough about FOAF to say how it should work.
<BradB> kiko: Where's IProduct{Set,Container}? i.e. What did you guys /really/ call it?
<kiko> BradB, just report it saying what you need, we'll sort out the rest.
<SteveA> daf, carlos: let's talk about rosetta on #canonical-meeting in 30 minutes' time. (1600 UTC)
<BradB> kiko: ok
<kiko> BradB, soyuz doesn't actually deal with products except when linking to rosetta and malone, you know. :)
<SteveA> let's use IxxxSet rather than IxxxContainer as our convention.
<BradB> ok, I'll go with ISourcePackageSet then
<SteveA> There are a few interfaces / implementations with "Container" in them.  debonzi, can you take on renaming these to "Set" instead?
* Kinnison tries multiarch-gina again
<debonzi> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> debonzi: so we have IBugExternalRefContainer in malone, and that should be changed to IBugExternalRefSet whereever it occurs.
<SteveA> for example.
<sabdfl> BradB: scp chinstrap:~mark/launchpad_dev.20041122.sql.bz2 .
<debonzi> SteveA, Right.. Ill d that
<SteveA> this only applies to code that is to do with soyuz, malone and rosetta.  not to other launchpad application system code, such as in lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/session.py we have LaunchpadSessionDataContainer
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes, bug editing would definitely give you karma
<SteveA> because a LaunchpadSessionDataContainer is a different kind of thing, and should stay as it is.  Basically, stuff in canonical/launchpad/webapp should stay as it is
<SteveA> thanks debonzi
<sabdfl> that's what salgado should be working on
<sabdfl> so would linking malone bugs to upstream, etc
<dilys> New Malone bug #60: "FOAF needs a search interface exposed via XML-RPC", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/60
<SteveA> why xmlrpc?
<BradB> for the super widget
<SteveA> why not just an http GET ?  that should be compatible with more browsers, and be simpler to implement.
<SteveA> there have been a bunch of discussions about this already
<BradB> SteveA: manually parsing the response in JS?
<SteveA> when kiko and mark and I last discussed this, we talked about returning the response in a way that is easy to parse with javascript 
<BradB> we were just talking about this last week. nobody mentioned anything about not using XML-RPC.
<SteveA> I think kiko suggested passing back a javascript array
<kiko> I sure did.
<SteveA> but, the transport really should make no difference.  far fewer browsers support xmlrpc for javascript than support doing HTTP, and there is much less complexity on the server, and in the handling of things like authentication.
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> I'd like to have a meeting with you and daf about rosetta on #canonical-meeting, in 20 minutes time
<carlos> ok
<BradB> kiko: you mean the reponse is a data structure that would be eval'd (or whatever the JS equivalent is) into a JS array?
<BradB> s/is a/is text that looks like a/
<kiko> yes, that would be it. a bit nasty using eval, but it's not too slow.
<SteveA> this, using an HTTP GET, ought to be a simple thing
<BradB> kiko: nasty indeed. seems pretty insecure.
<SteveA> insecure how?
<SteveA> the javascript is being served from our server.  it is data coming from our server that gets evaled by the javascript interpreter in a browser.  then later, it is getting more data from our server, and evaling it.
<BradB> SteveA: for all the different things that will need to be searchable and their corresponding data returned in this eval'd data structure, it seems to be asking for a quoting attack.
<SteveA> I really can't see how.  You have a function in JS that gets data from a particular URL and evals it.
<SteveA> I don't see what there is to attack.
<BradB> SteveA: javascript insertion?
<SteveA> I don't see what you mean.
<BradB> SteveA: like an sql insertion attack, but with javascript instead. is that easy to avoid here/
<SteveA> the javascript is not executed on our server.
<BradB> so? :)
<SteveA> I do not see a possibility for anything that resembles an sql insertion attack
<BradB> SteveA: as long as people exposing the GET interfaces are cautious to quote the return values correctly, it should be okayish. there's an elevated risk here though, no doubt.
<BradB> SteveA: e.g. if I entered my name as 'Brad "); ...some nasty js here...' or some such.
<Kinnison> I was under the impression that sqlobject should pretty much prevent an SQL injection attack
<BradB> Kinnison: there's no sql injection attack going on here.
<Kinnison> Oh you're talking HTML injections?
<BradB> i said a javascript injection attack. :) the same /idea/ as an sql insertion attack, but on javascript, not sql.
<Kinnison> one would hope all values heading back out got HTML encoded yes
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: ping when you're back
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: didn't quite head out the door yet.
<BradB|lunch> what's up?
<sabdfl> a bunch of things that used the ownerID trick have busticated recently
<BradB|lunch> busticated how?
<BradB|lunch> in which app?
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> go into doap
<sabdfl> search for a project
<sabdfl> click on a product
<sabdfl> look on the left, see the "File A Bug.." link
<sabdfl> click on it and file a bug
<sabdfl> boom
<BradB|lunch> who didn't test that?
* Kinnison sprinkles another commit or two into gina
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: the page tests still work
<BradB|lunch> ouch :/
<sabdfl> because if you POST the correct things to the form, it still works
<sabdfl> i think it has to do with the rendering
<sabdfl> this is where we want to use the normal addform, but we want to add the owner to the object, owner being the request principal
<sabdfl> i copied what i thought was your example on how to do that
<BradB|lunch> BugFactory does that already. I've already filed a bug saying that things that add bugs need to use BugFactory.
<sabdfl> <browser:widget field="owner" class="canonical.widgets.OwnerWidget" />
<sabdfl> so should I rework that form to use BugFactory?
<BradB|lunch> that would close a bug, so yeah, i think it'd be a good idea
<sabdfl> hmm... it seems to do so already
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: the first thing to do is make sure the relevant test fails though.
<sabdfl> there is no test for this part of the machinery
<BradB|lunch> ...or create one, as necessary :)
<BradB|lunch> eh, which i guess means fixing it first then
<sabdfl> hmm... old on, further debugging suggests the problem lies elsewhere
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> this is interesting
<sabdfl> in the zcml for the addform, i gave both a class= and a content_factory=
<sabdfl> the view class has a createAndAdd method, which is what is being called
<sabdfl> it does not seem to be calling the content_factory (which was BugFactory) at all
<sabdfl> SteveA: what are the rules for an addform with both a class= and a content_factory=?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Librarian wrapper for Lucille (patch-830)
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: createAndAdd is what properly calls the content_factory :)
<BradB|lunch> you don't want to override both
<sabdfl> ok, i'll try leaving out the class
<BradB|lunch> the template calls view/update, which will call createAndAdd, inside which a call to self.create calls the actual factory. if you provide createAndAdd on your view /and/ a content_factory, it will not do what you expect.
<SteveA> sabdfl: wow, what hugely complex code the zcml addform directive has behind it
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: well here's the challenge
<sabdfl> i'm doing the "file a bug ON A KNOWN PRODUCT" age
<sabdfl> url would be something like /doap/projects/foo/bar/+filebug
<sabdfl> "file a bug on product bar of project foo"
<BradB|lunch> you're doing exactly the same as what a normal bug add is, but you're just molding the UI around a bit to make a shortcut off a bug. if anything, perhaps you can simple store the product id in a hidden field in the form.
<BradB|lunch> s,simple,simply,
<BradB|lunch> s/off a bug/off a product/ # heh
<BradB|lunch> point being though, the code should be structured in such a way that 1. we don't duplicate any templates, hopefully, and 2. by the time BugFactory is called, it all just Does The Right Thing (i.e. the params have been provided to BugFactory correctly by the caller)
<SteveA> in an add form, the default implementation of self.create(*args, **kw) is to call the content_factory
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: i don't think auto-generated forms, on their own, are going to be good enough for us
<sabdfl> the reality is that i spend large amounts of time trying to bend the form machinery to do what i want
<BradB|lunch> SteveA: we've got that part figured out already. sabdfl overrode createAndAdd on his view class, which precludes calling the factory, hence the problem.
<sabdfl> in this case, storing a "hidden id" seems so ugly
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: why!?
<sabdfl> well, for a start, it's likely to expose the db id of the product, which i'd rather not do
<SteveA> so, you need to call self.create from your new createAndAdd
<sabdfl> SteveA: is that all?
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: they're exposed everywhere already. if we need to fix that, we can, which would include fixing how it would be presented when a hidden id.
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: the point is that you probably didn't mean to override createAndAdd :)
<SteveA> the default case just says: content = self.create(*args, **kw)
<sabdfl> i did intent to override createAndAdd
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: why?
<sabdfl> because in this case I not only want to create a bug, i want to create the ProductBugAssignment too
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: i already solved that problem though.
<sabdfl> SteveA: i think i looked into the default implementation
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: trust me. we have rules about how a bug is add. those rules are explained in BugFactory. whereever you create bugs from the UI, you should be using BugFactory, so that when those rules change, they change consistently everywhere.
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: if his means that in your shortcut-UI you store a hidden id, then it's worth our time to do that, and it's perfectly sane to do so.
<sabdfl> ok, i think i can just add product to the **kw and call BugFactory
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: if you don't like the fact that we expose ID's in our HTML, then we'll fix the tokens that vocabs use. this will automatically fix the hidden field value (because that's just a token from a vocab)
<BradB|lunch> s/ID's/IDs/
<BradB|lunch> sabdfl: why not just store it as a hidden field? i don't understand why we want to write duplicate code in there for nothing. surely the Z3 machinery has an easy way to say "save these request params as hidden fields in the form".
<BradB|lunch> then your link to add a bug simply passes the relevant token.
* BradB|lunch really goes for lunch now
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: when you're back, take a look at that db dump and let's walk through malone using that many bugs 
<SteveA> sabdfl: did you call the default implementation from your own code, or did you entirely override it?
* sabdfl will have to ask kiko for help on indexes etc
<sabdfl> SteveA: entirely overrode it
<sabdfl> ceck in browser/product.py
<kiko> sure.
<sabdfl> ProductFileBugView
<SteveA> nice security code ;-)
<sabdfl> def notify_bug_added(bug_add_form, event):
<kiko> sabdfl, I can take a look at some queries when you need me to.
<sabdfl> SteveA: give me something better to work with ;-)
<SteveA> will do RSN
<sabdfl> kiko: we're just getting to the OOOOFFF point you guys hit when you first rn gina
<SteveA> sabdfl: maybe you could have done it by adding your own code, but calling the original to do its work in between
<sabdfl> stevea: i'm trying to fix this function:
<sabdfl> def notify_bug_added(bug_add_form, event):
<sabdfl> is bug_add_form a dict?
<sabdfl>     if bug_add_form.owner:
<sabdfl>         owner = bug_add_form.owner.displayname
<sabdfl>     if bug_add_form.sourcepackage:
<sabdfl>         spname = bug_add_form.sourcepackage.sourcepackagename.name
<sabdfl>     if bug_add_form.product:
<sabdfl>         pname = bug_add_form.product.displayname
<sabdfl> these lines will fail if the form *didn't* get a source package or product
<SteveA> it cannot be a dict
<sabdfl> can i change these to bug_add_form.get('fieldname', None)?
<SteveA> if it were a dict, it would read bug_add_form['owner'] : etc.
<sabdfl> ah, right
<sabdfl> wtf is it then?
<SteveA> I don't know.  try asking the debugger?
<kiko> an instance?
* Kinnison cries and beats up on gina with a stick
<kiko> :)
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> kiko: you'll be the FIRST person i ask next ;-)
<kiko> Kinnison, behave or I'll let you have no more fun with her today.
<sabdfl> (Pdb) print bug_add_form
<sabdfl> <canonical.launchpad.database.bug.BugAdded object at 0x418c754c>
<kiko> there you have it.
<sabdfl> whouldya look at that?
<kiko> you want hasattr() I suspect.
<Kinnison> kiko: but but but she is completely and utter fucked from a multi-arch PoV
<sabdfl> tnx :-)
<SteveA> hasattr is evil.  it eats exceptions
<kiko> hasattr(bug_add_form, "sourcepackage") ?
* Kinnison keeps finding places where he has to add in scary joins so she believes she has a binarypackage worth adding
* Kinnison runs her again
<SteveA> maybe you want getattr(fieldname, None)
<kiko> SteveA, well, what do you suggest -- this is going to raise AttributeError, isn't it?
<SteveA> slightly less evil than hasattr
<kiko> then it's:
<kiko> if getattr(bug_add_form, "sourcepackage", None) is not None:
<kiko>    ...
<kiko> (but I hate that)
<SteveA> yeah, of course
<sabdfl> so what do the guru's recommend?
<kiko> SteveA seems to distrust hasattr; I think it's harmless in this context but it's your call who to trust. I suspect it doesn't matter and both forms are equivalent.
<SteveA> sabdfl: is the point that one of the attributes may not be present?
* Kinnison workraves
<SteveA> so, right now you're getting an AttributeError?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> use getattr
<SteveA> if you're going to be hitting this pattern a lot, then someone should write a wrapper object to do this more elegantly
<SteveA> form = AttributeAccessAsDict(bug_add_form)
<SteveA> if form.get('fieldname') is None:
<SteveA>  etc.
<sabdfl> can i use getattr(obj, 'attribute') and have it return None if there is no attribute like that?
<sabdfl> or do I have to be explicit about the fallback to None?
<kiko> sabdfl, you need to be explicit.
<kiko> >>> getattr(int, "foo")
<kiko> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kiko>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<kiko> AttributeError: type object 'int' has no attribute 'foo'
<carlos> do you know if postgres can handle a field with "text" type that could have about 1MB of text in it?
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: yes it can
<carlos> elmo: thanks
<debonzi> SteveA, should BugContainerBase be changed to BugSetBase too ?
<sabdfl> ProductBugAssignment(bug=bug, product=kw['product'] , owner=kw['owner'] )
<sabdfl> debonzi: yes, if you can merge the two sanely
<sabdfl> regarding the above code...
<sabdfl> will it work, if kw['product']  is a Product object, not an int?
<debonzi> sabdfl, Im not sure
<SteveA> debonzi: yes please
<SteveA> sabdfl: I think it is supposed to.
<Kinnison> argh!
<Kinnison> binarypackage is unique on binarypackagename,version
<Kinnison> argh!
* Kinnison collapses into a heap and sobs
<lulu> night all :o)
<lulu> kinnison: cheer up !
<Kinnison> night lulu
* Kinnison sobs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: script fixes, remove breadrumbs from Rosetta (patch-831)
<SteveA> >>> class AttributesByKey(UserDict.DictMixin):
<SteveA> ...     def __init__(self, obj):
<SteveA> ...         self.obj = obj
<SteveA> ...     def __getitem__(self, key):
<SteveA> ...         try:
<SteveA> ...             return getattr(self.obj, key)
<SteveA> ...         except AttributeError:
<SteveA> ...             raise KeyError, key
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> needs an `import UserDict` too
<SteveA> sabdfl: had an idea about your use of getattr / hasattr earlier.
<dilys> New Malone bug #61: "Create a new table to store temporal po/pot files to be imported", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/61
<BradB> SteveA: is there another meeting on wednesday? i don't recall seeing an email to lp@ about it.
<carlos> BradB: is there any way to remove a package from a bug in malone? I selected a package and a product and I want to remove the package reference
<BradB> carlos: for now, the best you can do is reject it, perhaps.
<carlos> BradB: but the bug is still valid, I think I will maintain it and remember to use only product next time ;-)
<carlos> BradB: thanks
<SteveA> BradB: I'm traveling to London on Wednesday.  How would Thursday work for you?
<BradB> should be fine, i think
* SteveA waves at launchpad channel.  Meeting thursday, usual time?
<BradB> carlos: hm? if you reject the package assignment, you only reject the package assignment.
<Kinnison> SteveA: thursday?!
<Kinnison> SteveA: I guess so
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'll be @ kamion's place but I can try to make sure I'm available
<SteveA> I'd prefer thursday to friday, as it gives some time to start following up on the meeting
<carlos> BradB: oh, I didn't saw it has it's own status. Thanks
<carlos> SteveA: it's ok for me
<SteveA> so, let's do thursday
<SteveA> I'll send a mail after workraving
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Massive *Container to *Set renaming. All the interfaces and classes used by soyuz, rosetta and malone named <something>Container was renamed to <something>Set. The IProjectContainer and ProjectContainer classes were deleted since the respecting Set was already implemented and all the other class using the Container was changed to use the Set one. I hope it does not break anything. At least launchpad is ru
<SteveA> debonzi: excellent!
<carlos> BradB: any chance to get a diff like output with the notification mails?
<BradB> carlos: The notification emails will have to be better-formated. Normal people can't read diff-like output.
<kiko-afk> w00t
<carlos> BradB: but it's easier to understand by developers :-P
<debonzi> SteveA, nice.. I hope everything still working at least as it was :)
<dilys> New Malone bug #62: "all Launchpad templates should have titles", submitted by Dafydd Harries
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/62
<BradB> carlos: I guess it depends on what you mean by diff-like output for notification emails.
<carlos> - Old value
<carlos> + New value
<carlos> diff -u
<BradB> yeah, that's something to be avoided in notification emails dude :)
<BradB> we can arrive at a format that is readable by developers and by people that don't have superpowers too, i think.
(daf/#launchpad) wdiff?
* carlos thinks on code a eastern egg to select it from his account :-P
(daf/#launchpad) gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/malone/notification/diff_style "udiff"
<carlos> :-P
<BradB> SteveA: What's our policy for upgrading Zope 3? The thing that I'd like to use to solve the selection problem is sources, which don't appear to be in the snapshot of Z3 we're using.
<sabdfl> given that the tests use a different db, is it possible to run launchpad and make check at the same time?
<BradB> sabdfl: I think that's a problem with postgresql. Client A is connected to db A, client B wants to drop db B in the same cluster, but can't because A is connected to A.
<carlos> daf: I'm merging now the sql patch for the new table
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> carlos: new table?
<carlos> will try to finish it today so you can use it
<carlos> sabdfl: yes, to store raw po/pot
<carlos> for the web import
<sabdfl> can those rather be additional fields on POTemplate and POFile?
<sabdfl> i don't think we need history, just the last one
<carlos> sabdfl: it's a temporal queue
<carlos> we are using it that way until we get zodb ready
<sabdfl> why not just a field on POTemplate, and one on POFile?
(daf/#launchpad) that would mean that you can't upload PO file data for a PO file that doesn't exist yet
<sabdfl> you'd create the POFile at the time of the first upload
<sabdfl> then, you'd have a POFile
(daf/#launchpad) true
<sabdfl> it's the same as parsing a directory with a POTemplate and POFiles
(daf/#launchpad) isn't this whole mechanism temporary?
<sabdfl> everything temporary becomes permanent ;-)
(daf/#launchpad) heh :)
(daf/#launchpad) I think if it's a separate table, it might be easier to amputate it
<sabdfl> this is the pre-cursor to "find it in Bazaar branch, and auto-imort"
<carlos> sabdfl: we don't need it into the database
<sabdfl> carlos: yes we do
<carlos> sabdfl: why?
(daf/#launchpad) we also want to store things like who made the upload
<sabdfl> this is something i should have asked for ages ago, actually
<sabdfl> daf: np, it's just a field on the table
<sabdfl> this is the simplest way to get going
<sabdfl> we can enhance it to a proper workflow later
<carlos> sabdfl: I mean, I don't see which utility could have store the .po file inside the database
<sabdfl> ALTER TABLE POTemplate ADD COLUMN fileuploaded;
<sabdfl> carlos: que?
<carlos> sabdfl: <carlos> sabdfl: we don't need it into the database
<carlos> <sabdfl> carlos: yes we do
<sabdfl> it means it's there for reporting and analysis
<sabdfl> if you look at launchpad *right now* you'll see that for *any* product, you can instantly start using malone as your upstream bug tracker
<sabdfl> you just create the project and product, then click on "File bug..." and voila
<sabdfl> we need to get rosetta to the same point
<sabdfl> I want to create the project on product and click on "Start translating.." and have it prompt me for a POTemplate and POFiles
<sabdfl> e voila
<carlos> right, we are adding the same functionality in Rosetta and I don't see why we need to store that file into the database to have it...
(daf/#launchpad) what's this "reporting and analysis" bit?
<carlos> you upload the .pot or .po file
<carlos> we import it into rosetta
<sabdfl> "show me a list of projects which have uploaded POTemplates"
<carlos> and we can forget about the raw imported file
<carlos> sabdfl: what happens when we automatically update the POTemplate from arch?
<sabdfl> carlos: who imports it into Rosetta
<carlos> should we kill the raw field?
<carlos> sabdfl: when arch is in place, a script
<sabdfl> carlos: we could store the last version we pulled from arch into that field
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: how is that different to "show me a list of projects which have POTemplates"?
<sabdfl> when we update it from arch, we store it there
<sabdfl> daf: it isn't, it just takes you straight there
<sabdfl> the guy uploaded a potemplate, you get a POTemplate
<carlos> I see it as a waste of hd, but if you want it, it does not hurts
<sabdfl> not an intermediate step which requires more code...
<sabdfl> shortest path to being live in las vegas
<sabdfl> you are 90% of the way there
<sabdfl> carlos: can you show me the table dfinition you wanted?
<SteveA> BradB: first, check to see if the new zope3 snapshot you're using works with our code.  Next, we need to ask lifeless and jblack what we should do to get a new zope3 into rocketfuel.
<carlos> CREATE TABLE RawPOFile (
<carlos>   id         serial  NOT NULL PRIMARY KEY,
<carlos>   file       text    NOT NULL,
<carlos>   potemplate integer NOT NULL REFERENCES POTemplate(id),
<carlos>   language   integer REFERENCES Language(id),
<carlos>   variant    text,
<carlos>   person     integer REFERENCES Person(id),
<carlos>   datesent   timestamp without time zone DEFAULT timezone('UTC'::text, ('now'::text)::timestamp(6) with time zone) NOT NULL,
<carlos>   CHECK (((language IS NULL) AND (variant IS NULL)) OR (language IS NOT NULL))
<carlos>   );
<BradB> SteveA: ok
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> person should be uploader
<sabdfl> carlos: do they have to upload a potemplate first?
<carlos> they need to create it like the projects and products
<carlos> from a web interface
<carlos> they should upload a potemplate, yes
<carlos> but it's not a hard requirement
<sabdfl> so, where is the uploaded potemplate stored?
<carlos> sabdfl: same table
<carlos> language = NULL, variant = NULL
<sabdfl> carlos: please restructure to add the needed fields to POTemplate and POFile
<sabdfl> think of it this way
<sabdfl> the backend should not care whether the file came from revision control, or was uploaded
<sabdfl> we implement the uploading now, before spain, because it makes the system bsaically usable
<sabdfl> can we parse a POTemplate or POFile in real time?
<BradB> SteveA: Interesting. The all pass with a new Z3 (rev 28491). I get an error on trying to drop a db that's already being accessed by other users, which causes two errors, but that doesn't seem related to the Z3 upgrade.
<carlos> sabdfl: it takes about 7-8 minutes to import a pofile
<carlos> a potemplate is faster
<carlos> we need to profile the import code
<carlos> to make it faster
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'm getting conflicting messages about how the PO(T) upload should work
(daf/#launchpad) when people upload PO files, are they imported directly, or do they get checked by someone first?
* carlos needs to leave to have dinner
<SteveA> doesn't uploading po files take a while?
(daf/#launchpad) well, given that uploading large files takes a while, uploading large PO files will take a while
<SteveA> oh, I don't mean uploading.  I mean inserting into the database.
(daf/#launchpad) yes, it does take a whlie
<SteveA> how long?
(daf/#launchpad) it depends -- I'd guess it's O(n) in the number of messages, but we've observed several minutes for moderately sized files
<SteveA> several like, more than three?
<sabdfl> ok, so we won't have the user wait while we import
<sabdfl> we'll put a status flag on there
<sabdfl> then we'll try and import it in the background
<sabdfl> if it works, we update the status to "imported" and notify the user
<sabdfl> if it doesn't we send a message to the user and our mailing list, so we can help sort it out
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, aren't there potential problems with launching asynchronous processes when handling a request?
<SteveA> yes there are
<SteveA> so we don't do that
<SteveA> we have a separate place where the queue gets processed, one file at a time
<SteveA> so, as a user of rosetta, I can ask for various pot files to be uploaded and imported
<SteveA> the system remembers it was me who asked for these to be done
<SteveA> I'm told immediately that the file is queued, and will be processed into the database in the near future
(daf/#launchpad) I'm still confused about:
(daf/#launchpad) 21:02:09 <daf> sabdfl: I'm getting conflicting messages about how the PO(T) upload should work
(daf/#launchpad) 21:02:31 <daf> when people upload PO files, are they imported directly, or do they get checked by someone first?
<SteveA> a separate cron job can call a URL that says: process the next potfile in the queue now, and send appropriate status messages
<sabdfl> exactly
* carlos is back
<sabdfl> BradB: have you had a chance to play with the big db dump?
<sabdfl> it looks really cool to see 7,000 bugs in malone
<BradB> sabdfl: not yet. i'm building a little source package selection widget using Z3 "sources" currently. is it more important for me to look at the dump?
<sabdfl> BradB: i'd like to walk through it with you, because it highlights a few issues that are going to be in your lap
<BradB> sabdfl: where do i get it from?
<sabdfl> scp chinstrap:~mark/launchpad.2004.11.22.sql.bz2 .
<sabdfl> try that
<BradB> sabdfl: 
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~ $ scp chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com:~mark/launchpad.2004.11.22.sql.bz2 .
<BradB> scp: /home/mark/launchpad.2004.11.22.sql.bz2: No such file or directory
<sabdfl> try 20041122
<BradB> i see it though. i guess it's launchpad_dev.20041122.sql.bz2
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> workrave
<carlos> sabdfl: about the po storage we were talking... What happens if the po file is broken and we cannot import it? we have lost the old raw file, should we try to fix it? 
<BradB> comin down the wire
<sabdfl> carlos: we imported the old file, it's represented in the iscurrent MsgSets
<carlos> sabdfl: right, but what should be done with that file? remove it from the row? or just mark the import as done and forget the file until next import that will overwrite it?
<SteveA> I suggest to leave it there
<SteveA> you may want to analyze why it failed
<SteveA> allow the next import to overwrite it too
<SteveA> I suppose we should save the failed po files somewhere, or have them mailed somewhere
<BradB> sabdfl: this should pipe fine through psql then eh?
<carlos> hmm, perhaps we could execute msgfmt -c before importing it and reject the upload if it fails?
<sabdfl> carlos: the status should say "failed"
<sabdfl> status can be "new", "imported", "failed"
<carlos> importing it == save it in raw mode
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: we shuoldn't need to call msgfmt -- trying to parse it with our own parser should be good enough
<carlos> daf: our parser is not perfect and it will take us some time to get it perfect
<carlos> the SteveA's suggestion will help us to improve it
<carlos> if msgfmt rejects a file it's not our fault if our parser fails
* BradB waits while dump loads
(daf/#launchpad) if there are bugs in our parser, we should fix them
<sabdfl> lifeless: please can you import apt 0.6 urgently? it's blocking real distro work
(daf/#launchpad) if our parser's going to choke on the file, running it thourhg msgfmt first is not going to help anything
<carlos> daf: I know, if we use msgfmt we just forget about broken files, any other error will be detected and notified so we could fix it
<carlos> daf: I was talking about broken .po files
(daf/#launchpad) well, our parser should be able to detect broken PO files
<carlos> ok, then parse it with our parser, if it's correct, we save it into the database, it it fails, we reject the upload. Is it ok?
<carlos> reject the upload and send us an email to check why it failed
<sabdfl> if we can do a very fast sanity check, we should do that in real time
<sabdfl> reject obviously broken files
<sabdfl> then, we can try the proper import
<SteveA> yeah, don't want people using it to upload warez or pr0n
<carlos> sabdfl: the parser is not too slow, it's the import the one that is slow
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> parser should bereally fast
(daf/#launchpad) yeah, the parser is fast
(daf/#launchpad) it's the DB stuff which is slow
<carlos> hmm, I just remembered
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm creating the buttress app, should i go with the old style location of lib/canonical/buttress/*?
<carlos> sabdfl: is there any problem with the code that was reused from python when developing the parser?
<carlos> you asked about the license but didn't said anything more about it
<SteveA> sabdfl: yeah, that's consistent with the other apps
<sabdfl> carlos: i don't know
<sabdfl> as long as the licence allows us to use it internally, that's fine
<BradB> sabdfl: heh, the bug paging isn't yet only retrieving just the objects to render the first page :P
<carlos> SteveA: I don't know the pyton license details, is it a problem for us?
<sabdfl> no, it shouldn't be
<carlos> SteveA: we have some code from python in our parser
<SteveA> we'd agreed to talk about moving the apps into canonical.launchpad during the conference -- sketch it out and see what makes sense
<BradB> sabdfl: when do you want to walk through this?
<sabdfl> BradB: yeah, we are going to have to ask kiko's advice on indexes ;-)
<sabdfl> BradB: tomorrow's good, i have code to write for lifeless
<sabdfl> ping me when you're up
<BradB> sabdfl: currently it's my fault. i'm just not querying the bugs properly in the batching machinery.
<SteveA> carlos: code from python is under the python license.  It needs clear attribution in the code, and a note of approximately what has been changed.  that's all.
<sabdfl> just wanted you to see it running
<BradB> sabdfl: ok, i'll ping you tomorrow then
<sabdfl> i think it's going to be fantastic!
<sabdfl> we have lots of issues to polish, but the underlying idea is now proven in my mind
<SteveA> carlos: obviously keep the copyright intact
<sabdfl> within a month or two i think we should have lots of keen upstream users
<carlos> # Contains code from msgfmt.py (available from python source code),
<carlos> #     written by Martin v. Loewis <loewis@informatik.hu-berlin.de>
<carlos> #     changed by Christian 'Tiran' Heimes <ch@comlounge.net>
<BradB> i sure hope so
<carlos> SteveA: is that enough?
<SteveA> carlos: is it possible to keep the python code in its original module source, on its own?
<SteveA> that is the best way.
<carlos> don't know
<carlos> lalo did it, I will look at it this week
(daf/#launchpad) as I understand it, lalo copied a few lines
(daf/#launchpad) I don't know which lines
(daf/#launchpad) if they are trivial, it's probably not enough to be covered by copyright
(daf/#launchpad) if not...
<SteveA> carlos, daf: find out exactly which parts of the file are from the python source.  Note the fact clearly at the top of the file, who wrote them, and that they are under the PSF licence.
<SteveA> it isn't urgent, seeing as it is mentioned in the file already
(daf/#launchpad) I think the parser code could probably do with a review at any rate
<SteveA> and the PSF license allows us to use the code.
(daf/#launchpad) again, it's not urgent
(daf/#launchpad) but given our experience with poimport.py, it would be worth Carlos and I taking a look at it
<SteveA> yes
* carlos opens a bug report
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: do you have an idea about dealing with absolute links in Rosetta?
<SteveA> which absolute links?
(daf/#launchpad) hmm, some of them are on the main template
<dilys> New Malone bug #63: "Review and improve our po parser", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/63
(daf/#launchpad) I suppose those would be easy to work around
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: gracias
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: do you know of any absolute links aside from those in the main template?
<SteveA> we talked about the main template the other day: for now, do a hack where you look at the URL to see if you are on the rosetta stand-alone or with the rest of launchpad
<SteveA> keep it quick and cheesy
<SteveA> soon there will be a better way to do this.
(daf/#launchpad) I'm not sure I understand your suggestion
<carlos> I did this patch for the main template:
(daf/#launchpad) there are links in the overridden page template which would be easy to change
<carlos> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/rosetta-main-template.pt
<carlos> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/rosetta-main-template.pt
<carlos> @@ -67,15 +67,15 @@
<carlos>          &mdash;
<carlos> -        <a href="/rosetta/translator">Translator Dashboard</a>
<carlos> +        <a href="translator">Translator Dashboard</a>
<carlos>          &mdash;
<carlos> -        <a href="/rosetta/maintainer">Project Maintainer Dashboard</a>
<carlos> +        <a href="maintainer">Project Maintainer Dashboard</a>
<carlos>          &mdash;
<carlos> -        <a href="/rosetta/prefs">My Preferences</a>
<carlos> +        <a href="prefs">My Preferences</a>
<carlos>        </div>
<carlos> that should fix those links
<carlos> but there are other inside rosetta that shows ++foo++ links
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: looks good
<carlos> let me look for them..
<SteveA> I don't think so
<SteveA> those links will break when you're not at the root of rosetta
<carlos> right
(daf/#launchpad) oh, yeah
(daf/#launchpad) it needs to be /translator etc.
<carlos> I forgot that, that's why I did not committed it this morning...
<carlos> daf: no
<SteveA> it is midnight here.  I'm off for the night.  see you tomorrow.
<carlos> daf: that will be also wrong
<carlos> SteveA: night
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: good night
<SteveA> cheers
<carlos> daf: the correct link is /rosetta/translator from launchpad
<carlos> daf: but from rosetta.shut... is /translator
(daf/#launchpad) that's what I was trying to say
(daf/#launchpad) I think
<carlos> if you put /translator, it will be broken
<carlos> from launchpad
<carlos> don't see your point
(daf/#launchpad) ok
(daf/#launchpad) oh, I see
(daf/#launchpad) yes, Rosetta will be broken from launchpad.ubuntulinux.org
<carlos> daf: the breadcrumbs is the other broken thing I saw:
<carlos> https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/gnome-panel
(daf/#launchpad) but getting it working from rosetta.sf.o is more important
<carlos> you said it's fixed, right?
(daf/#launchpad) I removed the breadcrumbs completely
<carlos> perhaps we should update the dogfood code
(daf/#launchpad) they don't work with vhosts anyhow
<carlos> daf: I'm going to end my work for today, will do the db change tomorrow, is that ok for you or do you need it for your current work?
(daf/#launchpad) go ahead with it
(daf/#launchpad) sorry
(daf/#launchpad) I mean, go ahead and stop for today
(daf/#launchpad) I have other things I can work on
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> ok
(daf/#launchpad) hasta maana
<carlos> daf: I'm not going to sleep yet ;-)
(daf/#launchpad) ah :)
<sabdfl> what is our favicon?
<sabdfl> looks like... um... not sure
<sabdfl> is there a way in sql to update a row with values from other tables?
<kiko> an update with a select clause?
<Kinnison> a single value yes
<Kinnison> more than one? goodness knows
<carlos> sabdfl: a rubber duck
<sabdfl> carlos: if i can't find mine will you bath with me instead?
<sabdfl> i *think* update ... from  might do the trick
<carlos> sabdfl: X-)
<sabdfl> carlos: oh, tha FAVICON
<sabdfl> whew
<carlos> sabdfl: what do you thought?
<carlos> X-)
<sabdfl> update table set column = table.column FROM table, table WHERE. ...
<sabdfl> works
<sabdfl> carlos: i thought you were saying that a rubber duck could update my tables
<sabdfl> :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: this conversation goes directly to the wiki, you know it, right?
<carlos> :-)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: coo; is that standard SQL or a pgsql extension?
(elmo/#launchpad) Kinnison: latter
<Kinnison> elmo: aah
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i think it's standard
<sabdfl> ah
(elmo/#launchpad) sql92's update is wank - almost everyone extends it
<sabdfl> elmo knows :-)
<sabdfl> debonzi: thanks for the renaming!
<debonzi> sabdfl, no problem :)
#launchpad 2004-12-04
<BradB> SteveA: Sources seem pretty cool, but indeed it turns out that some things break with an upgrade (7 tests fail.) Do we battle through an upgrade, or reimplement sources in our Z3?
<sabdfl> let's stay closer to upstream if possible
<BradB> I'd like to too.
<BradB> sabdfl: Should I proceed ahead with this locally upgraded Z3, and hold off committing until my changes are ready and jblack/lifeless get the newest Z3 imported?
<BradB> proceed ahead as in spend time fixing what's broken in Malone
<sabdfl> BradB: your call
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: introduce buttress (patch-833)
* BradB takes a look to see if the brokenness is fairly shallow
<BradB> SteveA: ping
<carlos> BradB: he went to sleep about one hour ago
<BradB> now up to 41 failures and 2 errors. ugh.
<BradB> does anything special have to be done to upgrade the zope version? i just made sourcecode/zope a symlink to ~/Zope3
<BradB> seems like many of these errors are just not finding names.
<Kinnison> nighty
<BradB> stub: yo
<BradB> stub: i'm trying to upgrade Z3 locally. to do that i simply moved sourcecode/zope aside and made a symlink to my ~/Zope3 checkout.
<BradB> but now when i visit a URL, e.g. http://localhost:8086/, I get a Error type: zope.publisher.interfaces.NotFound
<BradB> NotFound: Object: <canonical.publication.RootObject object at 0x30d0c090>, name: u'index.html'
<BradB> any obvious alarms going off as to why that may be?
<BradB> (zope starts up without incident, and if i put an error in the directive that defines that page, zope craps out, so i know it's still loading that confi)
<BradB> config, even
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rosetta project view improvements (patch-834)
<stub> Morning
<BradB> hi
<BradB> I'm thinking it's *possible* that the publishing internals have changed, and a Z3 upgrade b0rks our publisher.
<BradB> (I'm wanting to upgrade so that I can use ISource et al.)
<stub> I think for you to get that error message, lib/canonical/configure.zcml is not being loaded
<BradB> dude, it is
<stub> Try introducing an obvious XML error?
<stub> oh
<BradB> i mentioned that already
* BradB decides to debug through queryView
<stub> And root index contains no TAL, so it isn't something else raising a NotFound
<stub> I'm not sure if we still have local patches against our Z3 tree. You would need to ask SteveA or lifeless
<stub> You could be right about our publisher - if I remember it tries to lookup a few things regarding our custom suburl directives and whatnot before falling back to a normal view, and the KeyError or AttributeError could be caused in there. Need pdb to trace it.
<stub> I think we should ask lifeless to get the Z3 SVN repository mirrored at arch.ubuntu.com - we could then trivially upgrade since we could specify any revision we like.
<BradB> As sabdfl mentioned earlier, I think it's definitely a good idea for us to try to keep as close to upstream as possible, perhaps particularly in this still relatively early stage. The last thing we want is to end up wedged in on a non-release version of Zope 3. So yeah, the easier it is to upgrade, the better.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
!alindeman:*! One of our main rotation servers just split from the network there.  We're working to mitigate further effects.  Thanks for using freenode and sorry for any inconvenience.
<SteveA> BradB: So, you can't upgrade Zope3 at the moment, because some stuff breaks when you do.
<SteveA> stub: definitely a good idea to get the Zope 3 SVN repo mirrored.
<SteveA> stub, BradB: we have no local patches against the Zope 3 SVN tree.
<SteveA> it sounds to me like a problem with layers and skins.  I can take a look at this a bit later on today.
<SteveA> BradB: probably not worth you spending much time on it.  I can imagine it would be easy to lose hours looking at it.
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> stub: i took some liberties in grabbing 4-14, is that ok?
<stub> Bad Mark, but I'll retroactively approve it since we had already discussed this change ;)
<Kinnison> Marning
<lulu> kinnison:morning :o)
<Kinnison> lulu: I'm happier this morning
<lulu> kinnison: glad to hear it mate :o)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: show buttress in launchpad (patch-835)
<lifeless> can someone give bob2 a hand debugging why launchpad doesn't let him add projects ?
<stub> bob2: I can have a look, but I'm not familiar with that code. Whats up?
<bob2> stub: I don't seem to have some of the needed tables, like project and person.
<bob2> (after a "make" in the db schema dir)
<Kinnison> bob2: You're missing the ability to create plpythonu or plpgsql in your db
<Kinnison> bob2: either make yourself a postgres superuser or add them to template1
<bob2> gah
<bob2> which is easier?
<Kinnison> your own box?
<bob2> yup
<Kinnison> the former
<Kinnison> sudo -u postgres psql template1
<Kinnison> alter user bob2 with createdb createuser;
<bob2> ok
<bob2> hrm, did that, then re-made the db, and I seem to be getting a similar error
<Kinnison> oh?
<bob2> hwo can I make sure I'm a superuser?
<stub> psql -d template1
<stub> select * from pg_user;
<bob2>  usename  | usesysid | usecreatedb | usesuper | usecatupd |  passwd  | valuntil | useconfig 
<bob2>  rob      |      100 | t           | t        | t         | ******** |          |
<stub> So that isn't the problem
<stub> psql -d launchpad_dev
<stub>  >   \d person
<bob2> template1=# \d person
<bob2> Did not find any relation named "person".
<stub> \i trusted.sql
<stub> (after running psql -d launchad_dev in the database/schema directory)
<stub> Any errors? (ignore the SET: lines)
<bob2> erk, it says the db doesn't exist
<bob2> shouldn't the schema Makefile make it?
<stub> Erm... launchpad_dev, not launchad_dev.
<bob2> hah, right
<bob2> no errors
<stub> So it isn't a plpythonu problem
<stub> select valid_name('hello');
<stub> (still in psql)
<bob2>  valid_name 
<bob2> ------------
<bob2>  t
<stub> You will need to email me the output of 'make' in database/schema
<bob2> sure
<bob2> stuart@?
<stub> stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> Or one of those paste site thingies
<bob2> http://chinstrap../~rweir/make.txt
* Kinnison hurrahs an initial success on the old multiarch gina import front
* Kinnison commits
<Kinnison> stub: next pqm merge from me contains another db patch
<stub> bob2: According to that output, everything worked just fine. No errors in the create tables, the sample data loaded just fine, and the comments were added.
<bob2> m
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Multiarch gina (stage1) and a db patch for binarypackage constraints (patch-836)
<Kinnison> stub: if you fancy an easy task; the patch in that merge is a two line constraint change ;-)
<stub> yup. In a tick
<Kinnison> bob2: is sabdfl around?
<bob2> Kinnison: he's out atm
<stub> bob2: psql -d launchpad_dev
<Kinnison> bob2: okay; ta
<bob2> stub: can you reproduce it on rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-834
<bob2> ?
<stub> bob2: Then 'select current_database();'
<bob2>  current_database 
<bob2> ------------------
<bob2>  launchpad_dev
<stub> \d person
<bob2> lots of stuff
<stub> Ok - it is there now. 
<stub> Perhaps the first time you ran make, another process was still connected to launchpad_dev so the final stage of the makefile failed.
<bob2> hrm
<bob2> the doap and malone stuff still throws exceptions
<bob2> "make" in the schema dir then "make build run" in the root should be enough, right?
<stub> Yup
<stub> What exceptions are you seeing?
<stub> bob2: Table not found ones?
<bob2>   File "/home/rob/projects/warthogs/launchpad/launchpad/lib/canonical/publication.py", line 88, in publishTraverse
<bob2>     raise NotFound(self.context, name)
<bob2> exception.txt on chinstrap
<stub> bob2: Ignore that one - it is just saying some browser requested favicon.ico and it isn't there.
<stub> (Just a 404 error)
<bob2> er, wrong one, sorry
<bob2>     *  Module zope.publisher.publish, line 132, in publish
<bob2>       publication.beforeTraversal(request)
<bob2>     * Module canonical.publication, line 238, in beforeTraversal
<bob2>       p = prin_reg.authenticate(request)
<bob2>     * Module canonical.launchpad.webapp.authentication, line 91, in authenticate
<bob2>       return self._authenticateUsingBasicAuth(credentials)
<bob2>     * Module canonical.launchpad.webapp.authentication, line 65, in _authenticateUsingBasicAuth
<bob2>       principal = login_src.getPrincipalByLogin(login)
<bob2>     * Module canonical.launchpad.webapp.authentication, line 184, in getPrincipalByLogin
<bob2>       person = getUtility(IPersonSet).getByEmail(login)
<bob2>     * Module canonical.launchpad.database.person, line 132, in getByEmail
<bob2>       return results[0] .person
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.main, line 1194, in __getitem__
<bob2>       return list(self.clone(start=start, end=start+1))[0] 
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.main, line 1198, in __iter__
<bob2>       return conn.iterSelect(self)
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.dbconnection, line 507, in iterSelect
<bob2>       select, keepConnection=True))
<bob2> (when hitting http://localhost:8086/doap/projects/+new)
<stub> You are missing the actual exception (that is just the traceback). That page works for me with that revision from rocketfuel.
<bob2> TypeError: iteration over non-sequence
<bob2> erk, sorry
<stub> At a guess, there is no entry in the database for the email address you are attempting to log in as (you need to exist in the sampledata), and that case isn't being handled correctly.
<bob2> hmm
<bob2> I wasn't logged in
<stub> psql -d launchpad_dev,   'select * from emailaddress where email ='stuart.bishop@canonical.com' except with your email address
<bob2> foo.bar@canonical.com/test, right?
<stub> Think so. The email address is right anyway
<stub> baz switch rocks ;)
<stub> baz switch rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-834 just worked ;)
<bob2> hah, nice
<bob2> ok, I get an error while logging in, too
<bob2>     *  Module canonical.launchpad.database.person, line 132, in getByEmail
<bob2>       return results[0] .person
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.main, line 1194, in __getitem__
<bob2>       return list(self.clone(start=start, end=start+1))[0] 
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.main, line 1198, in __iter__
<bob2>       return conn.iterSelect(self)
<bob2>     * Module sqlobject.dbconnection, line 507, in iterSelect
<bob2>       select, keepConnection=True))
<bob2> TypeError: iteration over non-sequence
<stub> That vaguely reminds me of an exception I would expect to see if you had an outdated release of sqlobject
<bob2> oh god
* bob2 prepares the knives
<stub> rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> the config is still broken
<lifeless> stub: so did you roll out the db upgrade ?
<stub> Nope
<lifeless> could you please ?
<stub> Sure
<bob2>     *  Module sqlobject.dbconnection, line 194, in _executeRetry
<bob2>       return cursor.execute(query)
<bob2>     * Module zope.app.rdb, line 258, in execute
<bob2>       return self.cursor.execute(operation)
<bob2> ProgrammingError: ERROR: relation reference "potemplate" cannot be used as a select-list entry HINT: Write "potemplate".* to denote all the columns of the relation. SELECT POTemplate.id, POTemplate.changeset, POTemplate.owner, POTemplate.description, POTemplate.copyright, POTemplate.title, POTemplate.priority, POTemplate.branch, POTemplate.product, POTemplate.messagecount, POTemplate.path, POTemplate.name, POTemplate.license, POTemplate.datecreated, POTemplate.iscur
<stub> Do we have someone who can restart the authserver if it doesn't survive the db bouncing?
<lifeless> stub: dunno.
<SteveA> Good question.  I think only andrew has restarted it before.  When it didn't survive a restart last time, andrew added code to make it survive the next time.
<SteveA> I think elmo would be able to find out.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: set the product link in imported branches (patch-74)
<stub> We need to start setting up procedures for the production systems. And I thought I'd gotten out of all that sysadmin shit ;)
<SteveA> out of the old shit, and into some that is shiny and new
<carlos> stub: when do you sync dogfood server with latest launchpad code?
<carlos> (morning)
<stub> It depends. Last one was yesterday morning (about 34 hours ago).
<carlos> we need to do small fixes to rosetta and a sync will be needed so the betatesting server is fixed 
<stub> lifeless: I assume you want that patch in now? I might just apply yours since I don't want to risk taking down the authserver.
<stub> carlos: I'll be doing an update shortly (after I've sorted lifeless and Kinnison)
<carlos> stub: ok, could you ping me before that, I'm going to finish the needed bits before your sync
<lifeless> stub: I'll be doing a full code drop
<lifeless> so ...
<lifeless> I'd much rather the lot.
<lifeless> can elmo bounce the authserver ?
<stub> elmo: ping
* Kinnison -> town, brb
<dilys> New Malone bug #64: "Nagios authserver plugin", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/64
<stub> BradB: Did you change the Product vocabulary back to use the id as the token rather than '$project.name $product.name' ?
<bob2> stub: hrm, seems to have just been the wrong sqlobject; after a rebuild it works great now
<bob2> stub: thanks for your help
<lifeless> what does 'fogo na bomba' mean ?
<kiko> lol
<kiko> fire in the hole more or less
<carlos> SteveA: how could I know from rosetta if they are visiting the site from launchpad.ubuntu.com or rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/ ?
<lifeless> so its not like, forget the bombs?'
<carlos> SteveA: the PATH_INFO is the same
<carlos> HTTP_HOST?
<lifeless> stub: is that done ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: update the arch model to allow setting the project link in Branch from imports (patch-837)
<stub> lifeless: No - waiting on elmo or someone who knows about the authserver to arrive
<SteveA> carlos: look in the request.URL
<carlos> SteveA: request.URL? don't see it
<carlos> CHANNEL_CREATION_TIME: 1101211740.29 GATEWAY_INTERFACE: CGI/1.1 HTTP_ACCEPT: text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5 HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7 HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING: gzip,deflate HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE: es,en-gb;q=0.7,en;q=0.3 HTTP_HOST: localhost:9020 HTTP_MAX_FORWARDS: 10 HTTP_REFERER: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ HTTP_USER_AGENT: Mozilla/5.0 (X11
<carlos> ; U; Linux ppc; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041116 Epiphany/1.5.1 (Ubuntu) (Ubuntu package 1.0-2ubuntu3) HTTP_VIA: 1.1 launchpad.ubuntu.com HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR: 80.33.181.69 HTTP_X_FORWARDED_HOST: launchpad.ubuntu.com HTTP_X_FORWARDED_SERVER: launchpad.ubuntu.com PATH_INFO: /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/rosetta REMOTE_ADDR: 127.0.0.1 REQUEST_METHOD: GET SCRIPT_NAME: SERVER_NAME: rosetta SERVER_PORT: 9020 SERVER_PROTOCOL: H
<carlos> TTP/1.1 SERVER_SOFTWARE: zope.server.http (DebugLayerHTTP)
<carlos> SteveA: I was thinking on use request.HTTP_X_FORWARDED_SERVER
<SteveA> use request.getURL() 
<carlos> let me try..
<SteveA> I guess you can use PATH_INFO too
(elmo/#launchpad) stub: hmm?
<carlos> SteveA: yes, I just noticied the difference between launchpad and rosetta servers
(elmo/#launchpad) does the authserver still need restarted?
<stub> elmo: No - just wanted to make sure someone who could restart it was around before I bounced postgres to do a db upgrade
(elmo/#launchpad) oh, ok
<stub> I'll take postgres@emperor down now
(elmo/#launchpad) shout when I should apply the big hammer
<stub> lifeless: Done
<stub> elmo: In theory, it is now working. It is a just in case thing because it is an important service and we havn't pulled the rug out from under its feet enough times to trust it yet ;)
<stub> elmo: I don't see any connections...
(elmo/#launchpad) ... restart it?
(elmo/#launchpad) yeah, it's screwed
(elmo/#launchpad) restarted
<dilys> New Malone bug #65: "Production authserver not surviving database outages", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/65
<carlos> stub: I just requested a merge of the needed fixes from Rosetta
<carlos> lunch time
<carlos> later!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Ugly hack to fix the rosetta betatesting template (patch-838)
<lifeless> stub thanks
<stub> carlos: eh?
<carlos> stub: from rosetta we need to apply some changes to dogfood code base to fix the links at https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/
<carlos> the changes are now at rocketfuel and it's interesting to have them merged into dogfood server as soon as possible so our betatesting server is useful for our users
<stub> Ahh... this is the stuff you want rolled out to dogfood ;)
<sabdfl> me refuels... love my daily code fix
<sabdfl> erm, /me
<carlos> stub: yes ;-)
<kiko> sabdfl, SteveA, salgado was asking me about our plan for moving person-related code into FOAF
<kiko> do you have some minutes to discuss this with me?
<sabdfl> sounds good
<kiko> with us, more properly
<sabdfl> fire away
<kiko> currently the login service is inside webapp
<kiko> and create new person is (AFAICT) limited to soyuz
<kiko> we display person-related information in all applications
<kiko> and check permissions in all applications
<kiko> we also have application-implemented preferences interfaces 
<kiko> what would we like to see centralized in FOAF? note that this could mean FOAF as infrastructure, not just UI, if we like.
<kiko> sabdfl, do you have an idea of at least a set of pages we'd like in FOAF?
<kiko> I was thinking of moving the Soyuz Person branch *entirely* into FOAF
<kiko> but that needs some approval.
<sabdfl> kiko: can you give me a url to check out the SoyuzPerson stuff?
<kiko> that could mean bringing down soyuz one level, in fact
<kiko> sure.
<sabdfl> i've found the skins mechanism to be a*very* nice way to integrate foaf / doap with the other web apps
<kiko> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/soyuz/people
<kiko> ah?
<sabdfl> for example, I use skins to show all the bugs related to a project, and a product
<sabdfl> here's how it works
<sabdfl> the standard setup is for a ProjectSet to traverse to Project, which traverses to Product
<sabdfl> and each of these objects has a page called +index with a corresponding template
<sabdfl> that template shows the object "neutrally"
<sabdfl> then I create another page on the object, called +malone-index
<kiko> okay
<sabdfl> and I add a defaultView *for the Malone skin* of +malone-index
<sabdfl> then, inside Malone, I just traverse to a ProjectSet
<sabdfl> but now you don't see the neutral page, you see the +malone-index
<sabdfl> and that template renders the same object from a bugs perspective
<kiko> that's awesome
<sabdfl> (it actually shows a list of products and a summary of the new/accepted/rejected/fixed bugs in different severities)
<sabdfl> now, i think foaf should work the same way
<sabdfl> define a core person object, with different defaultviews
<sabdfl> but the basic traversal stuff would remain the same for a Person object
<kiko> cool
<sabdfl> this allows you to get rid of DoapPerson and SoyuzPerson and MalonePerson
<sabdfl> you just have a Person
<kiko> so this must mean you agree to moving the person branch into foaf, and having soyuz just skin it?
<sabdfl> which you will display differently based on the skin
<BradB> morning
<BradB> SteveA: Have you had a chance to look at upgrading Z3? I think it's something about our custom publisher that may now be b0rked with the upgrade.
<sabdfl> hiya BradB
<BradB> hi
<BradB> sabdfl: we were going to walkthrough the dump this morning. when do you want to do that?
<sabdfl> now is good
<BradB> ok, reloading it, one sec
<Kinnison> does python have the ? :  operator?
<BradB> Kinnison: nope, it was specifically rejected after lengthy debate :)
<Kinnison> poo
<Kinnison> what's the python idiom for a?b:c then?
<BradB> if/else
<salgado> Kinnison, a and b or c
<Kinnison> salgado: what if b evaluates to falsehood in a logical context?
<Kinnison> (lua has this same issue)
<BradB> Kinnison: it's just if/else.
<Kinnison> BradB: thanks dude
<salgado> Kinnison, in this case this didn't work
<Kinnison> I was tempted to try and add an infix structure to lua to do it. Of the form: "b if a else c" but that interfered horribly with statement parsing
* Kinnison will work it out eventually
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: New database schema baseline from production and binarypackage constraint fix for Kinnison (patch-839)
<Kinnison> thanks stub
<BradB> sabdfl: ok, had to do a bit of tla undo'ing and linking back to our older version of Z3. ready to go now.
<sabdfl> i'm sort of in the same boat
<BradB> sabdfl: you tried upgrading
<BradB> ?
<sabdfl> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: add production-4 config (patch-33)
<sabdfl> i turned add_missing_from on in my db and now it's crashing ;-)
<sabdfl> ok
<BradB> oh, heh
<stub> sabdfl: I'll give people plenty of warning before switching that to an error  :-)
<sabdfl> well, debonzi's been working at in in Soyuz i thought i'd do the same for malone
<stub> BradB: Did you update the Product vocabulary to use integers for tokens again? Or have I lost that work somewhere?
<kiko> sabdfl, so do you say yea, on with the person-branch-move?
<BradB> stub: yeah, i think i did, because product names aren't unique
<sabdfl> person-branch?
<sabdfl> ok bradb let's start i'll fix these things as they occur
<BradB> ok
<kiko> sabdfl, soyuz/person -> foaf/person ?
<sabdfl> product names are unique within a project, projects are unique
<stub> BradB: It was using project name + product name, which is unique. If that was the only problem, I'll switch it back
<BradB> stub: it was? oh.
<stub> (With a short circuit if the projectname == product name, just to be confusing ;)
<BradB> stub: IDs are what everything else uses, why be different?
<sabdfl> kiko: yes go ahead
<kiko> sabdfl, you da man!
<sabdfl> kiko: no, YOU rock
<kiko> salgado, we got signal
<salgado> kiko, fogo na bomba
<stub> BradB: Because it makes the UI sucky. When I put it back, you can just type 'launchpad' into the text box and it will work. Or you can type 'gnome' into the text box and you get a select when the page reloads. So you don't have to use the popups at all.
<BradB> stub: eek :) the other selects already uses IDs though, as i say.
<sabdfl> BradB: i'd rather expose project/product than id
<sabdfl> BradB: let's do this walkthrough
<BradB> i'm ready whenever you are :)
<stub> Sourcepackage is still under debate (it needs to be fixed - we just havn't worked out how), and the others are selects so it isn't exposed. I want to fix binarypackage selector next.
<sabdfl> ok, /malone/packages/
<sabdfl> stub: sourcepackage is the bitch
<sabdfl> because id is the *only* unique way to refer to it
<kiko> sabdfl, I have a surprise for our fellow lunchpadders this mataro session
<kiko> just you wait
<SteveA> BradB: I haven't looked at the zope3 yet.  I'll look at it a bit later.  I think it is to do with registering views for layers, and which is considered the default layer, but I can't be sure yet.
<stub> Which we need to fix, either by not refering to it or sorting out constraints so we can. Something for the conference.
<BradB> SteveA: ok, that'd be great. without being able to upgrade, i don't have a clear path with how to proceed on implementing what we want for filtering vocabs.
<BradB> sabdfl: heh, yeah, that screen needs paging :)
<BradB> sabdfl: and, well, searching, of course
<sabdfl> stub: yes, well, we also have to reflect the reality out there ;-)
<sabdfl> bradb yes
<sabdfl> go to mpg321
<BradB> this'll be another application of the super widget
<BradB> sabdfl: ok, there
<sabdfl> looks pretty good to me
<sabdfl> would be nice to see # of bugs
<sabdfl> also, i think we need to be able to filter bugs by status, severity
<BradB> sabdfl: like "10 bugs found", you mean?
<sabdfl> need a one-click accept / reject
<sabdfl> yes
<BradB> sabdfl: actually, this would take the user to the main search screen
<BradB> sabdfl: by which i mean it should, but doesn't yet.
<sabdfl> main search screen?
<sabdfl> i disagree
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, the main bug listing.
<sabdfl> i don't think we want a one-size-fits-all search page
<BradB> sabdfl: why duplicate effort?
<sabdfl> because different people will use malone differently
<BradB> sabdfl: you can see all this information on the main search screen
<BradB> sabdfl: i'm referring specifically to this functionality though.
<sabdfl> yes, but then you end up with bugzilla
<sabdfl> too many damn options to search on
<BradB> sabdfl: this is simple though. we just filter on the package assignment.
<sabdfl> yes
<BradB> sabdfl: and when we decide there's another thing that needs to be included on a bug listing, you only have to pay a developer to do it once, instead, of, say 3 times
<sabdfl> but think of having bits of malone embedded INSIDE Soyuz and Doap
<sabdfl> in other words, i'm looking at a package, and click, now i see its bugs
<sabdfl> this page will end up inside soyuz
<BradB> sabdfl: sure, that's different from talking about not duplicating effort on this specific page.
<BradB> sabdfl: what you're talking about involves ensuring we have a good, modular set of templates, to make it easy to reuse bits in other apps (e.g. expose macros for soyuz geeks to easily do bug listings on what are otherwise soyuz-like pages)
<sabdfl> ok
<BradB> and the links *will* have to point to real bugs, even in soyuz.
<sabdfl> i *really* don't like the idea of a big search page, the way the "show all bugs" page is headed
<sabdfl> the reality is that malone is many bug systems, aggregated
<sabdfl> trying to show a god view of ALL the bugs is just going to blow people's minds
<BradB> sabdfl: why don't you like having just one place to go to find out what you need to know about bugs?
<BradB> sabdfl: seeing the god view will be extremely rare.
<BradB> sabdfl: you only see 20 bugs at a time, and they'll always be filtered relative to your context. you'll only see them all if you say "show me ALL the bugs".
<BradB> sabdfl: e.g. it might be mind-blowing that each of the 10 bugs assigned to you have also be assigned to four other packages, which would make for a huge listing, but you won't care, because you'll know nothing about those other assignments, because they'll be automatically filtered
<sabdfl> BradB: i'm debating changing the bugsourcepackageassignment to assign to a tuple of ( sourcepackagename, distro )
<sabdfl> on the basis that (a) these are pieces of information any user would be able to figure out
<BradB> sabdfl: i mentioned this to you in london. you said not to bother, because at the start we'll just have ubuntu :)
<sabdfl> yes, now we are starting to deal with it because I'm playing with the debbugs sync
<BradB> (spn, distro) is an inevitable change.
<sabdfl> the problem is, it's not exactly accurate
<sabdfl> sourcepackage is in fact more accurate
<sabdfl> because you might get two different sourcepackages in the same distro with the same name, and different bugs
<sabdfl> and (spname, distro) does not allow you to differentiate
<sabdfl> you might also get the same package in TWO distro's, but spname on its own does not allow you to filter it
<sabdfl> the truest system would be ( sourcepackage, distro )
* BradB looks at the schema. maybe i meant (sp, distro), but maybe that can already be determined.
<BradB> yeah
<stub> Is sourcepackage actually that accurate? If you want accuracy you need to specify a sourcepackagerelease.
<BradB> stub: not for an assignment dude
<BradB> stub: there may be some automagic to pick the affected version which auto-creates the relevant infestation though.
<BradB> stub: additionally, we've also talked about having it so that when a new /infestation/ is added, there's a little checkbox that says "notify the maintainer of this package", which'll automagically add an assignment, if there wasn't already one, so you're covered on both ends.
<salgado> sabdfl, person related pages should be inside foaf/ or foaf/people/ ?
<sabdfl> foaf/
<sabdfl> actually, foaf/people/ gives you more room for other things
<sabdfl> so run with that
<salgado> sabdfl, ok. 
<stub> With infestations, I think the (sourcepackagename,distro) is a good option. There is no way for a user to specify the sourcepackage to assign to - the only information they have is the name. If they specify the sourcepackagename, we can spawn the relevant infestations for maintainers to trim.
<BradB> er, sorry, the "automagic" i referred to in picking the affected version; i meant that the user would pick the affected version and we'd automatically add the infestation.
<BradB> i.e. we'd modify the bug add form to allow choosing a relevant version number
<carlos> stub: is there any problem with carlos-launchpad-language-preference.sql? I'm asking because it's not applied yet to the database
<sabdfl> the issue with name + distro, is that we need to know how to deal with bugs when the source package changes
<stub> carlos: Oh. I applied a similar fix quite some time ago I think (after the discussion on the mailing list).
<sabdfl> but... in many cases, name + distro will be canonical
<sabdfl> and in fact, in many cases it will be the best way to tell people where t  find the fix
<BradB> there's still a lot more metadata we're missing through. e.g. when a bug is reported on a product, we keep no information about the environment in which the user is able to reproduce the problem, which'll make life much harder for the people trying to fix it.
<sabdfl> "ah, it's fixed in ubuntu / apache2"
<sabdfl> BradB: that almost needs to be a set of data around the assignment
<carlos> stub: hmm, didn't saw it :-P
<stub> carlos: Check '\d person' and confirm
<carlos> stub: yes, it's there
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, a set of data around something very soonish, that's for sure :)
<carlos> stub: I'm going to kill the patch then. Thanks
<BradB> sabdfl: though i could see the environment in which a bug is reproducable be /different/ for different versions (e.g. bug shows up on ppc and i386 in 1.17, but only on ppc by 1.20)
<sabdfl> BradB: i think that will be described in the messages
<sabdfl> i don't want to try to get too deeply into modelling every permutation and combination
<BradB> sabdfl: that's not very useful though, because you can't search for stuff like that.
<sabdfl> people love debbugs despite its lack of structure, perhaps because of it
<sabdfl> seacrhing for arcane permutations and combinations is hugely overrated
<BradB> it's not a major concern right now. time will tell.
<sabdfl> can you click on one of the sync'd bug messages?
<sabdfl> let's check out the display of the bug
<BradB> eeeg, i really dislike the formatting of bug messages :/
<carlos> sabdfl: I have a patch for the raw po/pot files as you requested, could you confirm you agree with it before I ask for the database merge?
<BradB> sabdfl: what do you mean by click on one of the messages though?
<BradB> i'm looking at one of the sync'd bugs, if that's what you meant
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> we need to clean up the message display
<sabdfl> we need to figure out how best to store messages on a bug where the message is genuinely an email message
<BradB> sabdfl: it was clean before, save for the formatting-of-incoming-email-reports issue.
<sabdfl> cprov, Kinnison: are there functions in Gina to create a person given an email address? "sdfsfd sdfsdf <dsfsd@dfsd.com>" ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Second try to be able to store raw po/pot files into our database (patch-840)
<stub> For the record, Roundup is using pre because "people have tried all sorts of wierd ways of formatting the issues, but the only thing that works consistently is <pre>"
<sabdfl> this is outside my knowledge of html etc
<sabdfl> i need to confirm that we are happy just to put the full email (headers and body and attachments) in the "contents" field of Message table
<sabdfl> thereafter i'll leave it to bradb and stub to figure out display issues
<BradB> sabdfl: as long as we have some way of identifying type, yeah, i'd want to dump the whole message in there.
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, there are.
<kiko> sabdfl, (functions in gina)
<kiko> sabdfl, (to create a new person -- I should know, I wrote it!)
<sabdfl> ok
<kiko> stub, <pre> is really the only way to go with comments.
<stub> Do you actually have a real email message from debbugs, or something munged? Character encoding issues would mean you can't just dump the raw email-as-received onto a webpage.
<kiko> otherwise you can't do ASCII art.
<kiko> and ASCII art is mandatory
<kiko> (seriously)
<stub> kiko: (_0_)
<BradB> stub: not onto the web page; into the db
<kiko> stub, 3:|>
* stub really shouldn't use an uppercase O with that one...
<kiko> lol
<kiko> thanks for the consideration
<BradB> sabdfl: anything else? are you satisified with our idea of having a "google" in malone?
<BradB> actually, google integration would be pretty cool too. top 5 google links for the bug title or something.
<BradB> configurable portlets, etc. but i digress...
<sabdfl> BradB: i also want to find one of these reports where the title is so long it makes the table bigger than the screen
<sabdfl> wider
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, we'll do eliding there.
<sabdfl> can you do that in TAL?
<BradB> "a huge problem that will entirely destroy your machine if you..."
<BradB> sabdfl: i doubt TALES is that helpful. should be easily done with a bit of python though.
<stub> It would be trivial to add the eliding formatter to the fmt: namespace - checkout webapp/tales.py
<stub> tal:content="whatever/title/fmt:elide80" or tal:content="whatever/title/fmt:shorten/40" or something similar
<sabdfl> that would be perfect
<sabdfl> BradB: other than that i think we're in good shape
<BradB> cool
<BradB> SteveA: any news on upgrading Z3? if not, i think it's more effective for me to return bug-fixing, in the hopes that we'll have this problem solved by the end of todayish.
<sabdfl> stub: can i send you a fragment of sql to strip cve ref's into a separate table?
<SteveA> BradB: I'm still working on other stuff right now.  I will look at it today.
<BradB> ok, thanks
* BradB wonders if dilys is alive
<stub> sabdfl: send away.
<sabdfl> so guys, if i strip CVE references into a separate table, what's a good name for the BugExternalRef table if it's just URL's?
<stub> I think the name is fine
<sabdfl> stub: yowser, though you'd be in dreamland by now!
<sabdfl> BugExternalRef stays that?
* stub has no life
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> is there a bug filed on the fmt:shorten/60 idea?
<sabdfl> but can i at least rename the "data" to "url" at this point?
<stub> Nope, but somebody should do it before I do the dogfood codedrop...
<stub> sabdfl: Sure
<sabdfl> and description to title?
<BradB> sabdfl, stub: did one of you guys undo my change to "expand" the comment add widgets by default?
<SteveA> stub: when are you doing the dogfood codedrop?
<stub> Yes. Description makes no sense. One day we might want a shortdesc, but it is probably WHUI
<sabdfl> WHUI?
<stub> BradB: Not me
<SteveA> we haven't use it
<stub> Erm... YAGNI
<sabdfl> BradB: yes, i did
<SteveA> what a yagni becomes if you allow it into the code
<BradB> sabdfl: urgh, why? :)
<stub> I'm getting ahead of my self ;)
<sabdfl> because the form is ugly, and most people don't comment on bugs they browser
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, that's why i moved it to the bottom
<sabdfl> BradB: erm... it needs to be at the top
<BradB> sabdfl: why?
<sabdfl> everyone hates having to scroll to the bottom of bugzilla to comment
<sabdfl> and at the top, it's in the "most recent" position
<kiko-fud> it does help make sure people read comments though.
<stub> SteveA: As soon as my last patch filters through pqm I was hoping to drop. There will be another tomorrow too.
<sabdfl> comments should start with the most recent
<kiko-fud> but there's always food for thought there
* kiko-fud runs off to lunch
(elmo/#launchpad) heh, debbugs use to do that and changed
<SteveA> stub: I can do this in 10 mins.
(elmo/#launchpad) it's the classic no-win situation, some people hate most-recent-at-the-top, others love it
<BradB> I expect tree widgets to be used for trees, but oh well.
<sabdfl> bradb and i have been in a dance, moving it top to bottom and back, and collapsed and back
<sabdfl> i don't want a threaded display there, at least not for a while
<stub> Ohh... I see user preferences comming sooner rather than later. <div tal:condition="user/comment_box_up_top_dammit">...</div>
<BradB> sabdfl: me neither.
<stub> page test that!
<sabdfl> elmo: i suspect most of the people who love it at the bottom do so because they want to change other people's behaviour
<kiko-fud> well, indeed. they want people to read comments instead of ignore them :)
<sabdfl> let's just sit tight where it is, we can make these sorts of changes much later
<BradB> the way it is currently i've got to click my mouse an extra time and do a bit more pointer-fu to get what i want. perhaps i'm just that lazy that i notice extra-effort-required like that.
<BradB> okie doke
<kiko-fud> dokie
<BradB> i wonder why i didn't put next and back links on the paging. i'll have to change that now so i can close the paging bug.
<BradB> dilys: @#*$@&
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: IHugeVocabulary vocabs should have human readable tokens for funky UI goodness (patch-841)
<sabdfl> BradB: most people who view a bug do not comment on it
<sabdfl> those who do, have to do pointer-fu in any event
<sabdfl> BradB: looks like she's listening to you
<BradB> she's not telling me about bugs that have been fixed though
<dilys> New Malone bug #66: "Distro sourcepackage search navigation broken", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/66
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added fmt:shorten/60 feature to tales (patch-842)
<dilys> New Malone bug #67: "Bug assignments search too slow", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/67
<BradB> daf: ping
* SteveA pings daf and carlos
<carlos> SteveA: pong
* Kinnison pats gina on the rump and sends her to try *again*
* Kinnison sighs
<SteveA> hi carlos.  how's the work on po and pot importing over the web going?
<stub> Kinnison: I'm about to kill the librarian.
<carlos> SteveA: new database proposal in rocketfuel
<carlos> waiting for mark's review
<Kinnison> stub: on zhongshan?!
<carlos> SteveA: daf started yesterday the submit form
<stub> Kinnison: Oh - sorry ;)
<stub> Kinnison: Mawson ;)
<Kinnison> stub: *grin*
<Kinnison> stub: I'd be everyone's least favourite coder if I were doing these tests on mawson
<Kinnison> I keep wedging the database for a start
<carlos> and I'm going to look at the final import script/process, but need to discuss somethings with daf
<SteveA> will the new database stuff go into stubs next dogfood drop?
<Kinnison> although the good news is that I almost have gina to the stage we need her at for continual dogfooding of all of hoary
<carlos> SteveA, sabdfl: well, I could also ask you about it, what should import the pot/po from the raw field in the database? a cron like script or from a website by hand?
<carlos> SteveA: if mark agrees it should
<SteveA> right now, just write it so that there is a URL to go to that processes one item from the queue
<SteveA> once you have all this working, we can talk about the exact mechanics of making it work
<sabdfl> cron like script
<sabdfl> Kinnison: rock
<sabdfl> SteveA, carlos, there isn't really a queue is there?
<sabdfl> just a list of potemplates and pofiles which have an unprocessed uploaded file
<carlos> sabdfl: right
<carlos> the queue is the answer of a query
<sabdfl> carlos: is your db patch in rf?
<carlos> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> cool
<SteveA> essentially, that's a queue.  we want to take one item from it at a time.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I wanted to ask you. How's Oscar?
<SteveA> the order of it doesn't really matter
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm starting to think of useful tests for him to do
<carlos> sabdfl:  carlos-raw-po-pot-files.sql
<carlos> at launchpad/database/schema/pending
<daf> BradB: pong
<daf> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi daf
<SteveA> how's the upload forms going?
<sabdfl> guys, we are going to ROCK the Mataro Sessions ;-)
<daf> hi Steve
<SteveA> need any help with the forms?
<daf> not yet
<carlos> sabdfl: yeah!
<BradB> daf: when will dilys tell us when bugs are fixed again?
<dilys> Malone bug #44 fixed for product Malone: Bad destination after editing a bugassignment
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/44
<BradB> heh
<daf> dilys didn't know about product assignements, only package assignments
<daf> and she didn't know about fixed bugs, only closed ones
<daf> s/bugs/assignments/
<BradB> she might also want to know about rejected bugs
<stub> carlos: drop done
<sabdfl> stub: doh, there's a silly bug in that fragment
<carlos> SteveA: any URL suggestion for the moderation queue form?
<sabdfl> i need to DELETE FROM bugexternalref WHERE bugreftype = 1;
<SteveA>  rosetta/+uploadqueue 
<sabdfl> so we get rid of the CVE things from BugExternalRef after we've created them in CVERef
<carlos> stub: perfect, thanks!!!
<carlos> SteveA, daf: The dogfood server is now 100% functional like the old alpha server
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> (or it should) :-P
<daf> excellent
<carlos> daf: and your UI improvements are soooo cool :-P
<daf> thanks :)
<sabdfl> stub: should send you an updated copy, with comments?
* carlos leaves for some minutes
<stub> sabdfl: Or just check it into the pending directory. With comments of course.
<sabdfl> stub: the pending dir always gets me stuck
<sabdfl> because i can't commit it once i start working on the code that will use
<sabdfl> it
<sabdfl> right now, i can't commit to rf, because my code expects the new structure CVE / ext ref
<sabdfl> the tests will fail, unless that patch is in the schema/patch- file
<stub> ok. And you can't just commit a file you just added, which will hopefully be fixed in baz sometime sooner rather than later
<SteveA> that's the point of using a branch.  but, branches are hassle.
<daf> stub: I thought that bug had been fixed
<daf> I'm sure I did that recently
<stub> 'baz switch' should make it much nicer now. 'baz tag -S launchpad--dbpatches--0; baz switch launchpad--dbpatches--0'
<stub> Ooh... coolies.
<sabdfl> if i was really smart i would know in advance what db changes i'll need :-)
<sabdfl> but alas, i'm not that smart
<sabdfl> and nonetheless, if the db change requires the existing code to change  you have the catch22
* stub orders another batch of prescience
<SteveA> you can end up writing dodgy "if" statements all over...
<SteveA> but that is obviously bad news
* daf workraves
<stub> sabdfl: Those comments on the way, or do you promise to update comments.sql?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: dont conflict on _branch in versions (patch-75)
<sabdfl> stub: updated one in mail in 30 seconds.
<sabdfl> includes the delete from
<Kinnison> sabdfl: did you see my question about Oscar?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: nope?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I asked how it was going because I have started coming up with ideas for tests I want oscar to run
<sabdfl> Kinnison: in sooth, i've not begun
<sabdfl> stub: on the wire
<sabdfl> stub: how best to handle this one?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Heh, I guessed you were way busy by the huge number of changes coming from your camp ;-)
<sabdfl> if you approve it and give me a patch number, i'll move it in and commit it at the same time as the code to handle the changes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: dont conflict on _branch in versions (patch-843)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.4: cherry pick _branch overload fix (patch-1)
<stub> sabdfl: Approved. patch-5-02-0.sql.
<sabdfl> stub: great! any changes?
<sabdfl> stub: lifeless says it's all good
<stub> sabdfl: Need sample data regenerated unless you want me to handle that post commit
<sabdfl> stub: could you?
<sabdfl> hmm... i will
<sabdfl> no prob
<stub> sabdfl: Are CVE's integers or text? I thought they were integers.
* Kinnison watches gina very carefully
<sabdfl> ive kept them as text just in case, am happy to change them now
<stub> I think integer would be better - it is easier to make it text later if necessary than vice-versa.
(elmo/#launchpad) they're not integers?
(elmo/#launchpad) they're {CVE,CAN}-[0-9] {x4}-[0-9] {x4}
(elmo/#launchpad) in some madeup pseudo glob, pseudo regex
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Looks like I got my first correct from-scratch import of warty main,restricted for i386,powerpc,amd64 with proper shared arch:all stuff
<sabdfl> great work Kinnison
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm knackered. Gina is a tough mistress
<stub> elmo: Ta.
<sabdfl> like takiing a 16 year old to a mature escort...
* Kinnison gets on with isolating the publishing code to make it a secondary action :-)
<stub> sabdfl: so scrap the integer, but feel free to comment BugExternalRef if you have your editor open ;)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: If you say so. *sir* :-)
<sabdfl> stub: willdo
<Kinnison> Sounds like the best way to do CVE validation will be a nice python function
<dilys> New Malone bug #69: "Need a CVE id validator", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/69
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix huge-select search result default option (patch-844)
<carlos> stub: dude, how many hours your days have?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> SteveA, sabdfl,daf : ping
<sabdfl> carlos: hi
<carlos> how could we handle the development of the po/pot import until the database changes are applied to rocketfuel?
<carlos> because we need some changes to databas/pofile.py
<carlos> but if we change that file without changing the database launchpad will be broken
<carlos> and both, daf and I need those changes to do the work
<sabdfl> that's the glitch in our dba method at the moment
<sabdfl> in theory, make a branch, work on the branch
<daf> I'm planning to temporarily use the ZODB
<sabdfl> daf: please don't
<daf> why not?
<sabdfl> because it will just require more fiddling to get running properly
<sabdfl> carlos: let me look at the db patch
<sabdfl> i can probably make a few comments, then stub can approve it first thing in his morning
<sabdfl> and you can commit tomorrow
<sabdfl> are you and daf both going to be working on the same codebase?
<lulu> night all :o)
<carlos> to work from a branch I suppose daf or I should tag from our personal archive to prevent the star break, right?
<sabdfl> yes
<carlos> sabdfl: daf will do the submit part
<carlos> and I will do the final import part
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> two different forms
<sabdfl> if daf makes the core change (sql patch, interface and db objects), then
<sabdfl> you tag off daf into a new working branch / dir
<sabdfl> then you can work on separate aspects of the problem
<sabdfl> daf can merge your work regularly
<sabdfl> when you are ready, daf commits
<carlos> ok
<carlos> hope arch works as it should ;-)
<sabdfl> daf, does that sound workable?
<daf> it sounds possible
<sabdfl> the main thing will be that when daf merges from carlos, daf must merge from the NEW BRANCH
<daf> I suspect it might be overkill
* Kinnison -> Huntingdon for dinner
<carlos> sabdfl: perhaps we could wait some days to implement this feature
<sabdfl> the problem is that to get started on this you both need the same set of changes
<carlos> until the database change is done....
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, if you can wait till tomorrow, then we can get the db stuff squared away
<carlos> daf: what do you think?
<carlos> is just that I thought it's a big priority task
<carlos> that's why I asked
<daf> is there anything stopping you from working on the database code in your own archive?
<carlos> daf: the pofile.py changes
<carlos> to use the new database rows
<carlos> I suppose you need it also, right?
<daf> yes, I will need it
<carlos> so you decide, I tag from your archive and go ahead with this or wait for stub and mark's review tomorrow
<daf> ok, let's try branching
<carlos> ok
<carlos> will you work on your main archive ?
<daf> yes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> wow, it's still tagging your archive..
<daf> making the base-0, I expect
<daf> perhaps I should put cacherevs in my archive
<carlos> it's checking the gpg sign of all your patches 
<carlos> done
<carlos> this is insane
<carlos> 20 minutes and it's still tagging the archive
<carlos> daf: what does cacherevs exactly?
<daf> pristine revisions in an archive, I think
<daf> saves on the patching
<carlos> and consumes more harddisk, right?
<daf> yep :)
<carlos> I just understood the need of fooo--2004
<daf> :)
<daf> yeah, doing a lot of tagging once every year is not so bad
<carlos> daf: the problem is when someone else needs to tag your archive :-)
<carlos> at the end of the year
<daf> true
<carlos> and we have only less than 6 months of work...
<daf> I wonder how you deal with that...
<carlos> I cannot imagine it at the end of 2005....
<daf> lifeless: thoughts?
<carlos> in fact, I don't want to imagine it ;-)
<carlos> "only" 99 patches to go...
* carlos works on other tasks
* daf cacherevs daf@canonical.com--2004-MIRROR/launchpad--devel--0--patch-299
<carlos> daf: wait for the patch-300, it's prettier
<carlos> :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> actually, I could have commit hook that automatically makes a cacherev if patch % 50 == 0
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: here?
<BradB> mdz: yeah
<carlos> daf: feel free to share it with me ;-)
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: I'd like for pitti to start using Malone to track security bugs, if you're up for it
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: should be a reasonable small-scale real-world test
<daf> hi Martin :)
<pitti> Hi daf!
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: should we set up a separate instance for that, or what?
<pitti> Now I finally know where all the other guys are hanging out :-)
<BradB> mdz: sure...does this involve us having to import anything?
<BradB> mdz: i think we should use the same instance.
* BradB is currently suffering through trying to optimize the bug listing for 7000+ bugs.
<BradB> which is still tinyish, gragh
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: we can start with an empty db, should be fine
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti can import a couple of things by hand if he has open issues to track
<BradB> ok
(mdz/#launchpad) we just ran into a situation where we released an advisory, and then a new cross-reference appeared
<pitti> can I import Debian bugs?
(mdz/#launchpad) and we don't have anyplace to record that information
<pitti> or shall I create new ones?
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: sabdfl was talking about that, I think we have that capability
* pitti never saw malone up to now
<carlos> we are invaded by Ubuntu!!!
<sabdfl> mdz, pitti, we'll bring this on stream for production use during es-conf
<pitti> sabdfl: a very good idea. Can we have kind of a tutorial for the distro folks?
<BradB> pitti: do you know how to access malone and all that then?
<pitti> BradB: as I said, I never saw it
<pitti> BradB: do I have/need an account?
<BradB> pitti: you have one
(mdz/#launchpad) sabdfl: does this sound OK as an alpha test?
<BradB> pitti: whatever your ubuntulinux.org u/p is
<pitti> ah, nice
<BradB> pitti: you also need the client certificate
<BradB> pitti: the url is https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs
<sabdfl> mdz: sure
<BradB> pitti: the client cert was mailed to the list a while back, called launchpad.p12, i think
<pitti> BradB: hmm, 403
<BradB> pitti: you need the cert :)
<pitti> BradB: to which list?
<BradB> lp@ i think
<pitti> BradB: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lp does not exist
<pitti> BradB: can you please simply mail me the cert?
<carlos> pitti: launchpad
<BradB> pitti: what's your email?
<pitti> BradB: martin.pitt@canonical.com
<BradB> sent
* pitti is looking forward to get at look into the future :-)
<pitti> BradB: got the mail now
<carlos> lifeless, daf: wow. 40 minutes took the tag!!
<pitti> BradB: sorry for sounding dumb, but what shall I do with this file now?
<kiko> Kinnison!
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: point firefox at it
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: or perhaps go into the certificate preferences and import it there
<pitti> mdz: hmm, it offers me to download it
<pitti> mdz: I already looked for a cert pref dialog
<daf> carlos: :-(
<pitti> ah, here
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: preferences, advanced, certificates, manage certificates
<pitti> mdz: yeah, got it
<pitti> BradB: I set my own password, now it asks me for the password that was used to encrypt this certificate
<BradB> lunchpad
<pitti> oh, that wasn't a typo :-)
<pitti> seems to work
<BradB> cool
<pitti> BradB: thanks
<BradB> no prob
<BradB> pitti: if you find bugs in malone, you can report them against the malone product
<pitti> okay
<pitti> I just got the bug confirmation from Debian
<pitti> can I import this bug or shall I create a new one?
<kiko> pitti, dude, that is ONE BIG FRIGGIN PATCH
<kiko> can't you escape the autotools crud?
<pitti> kiko: mysql?
<kiko> yeah
<pitti> autotools?
<BradB> pitti: there's no debian import support
<BradB> pitti: there will be, but there isn't yet.
<pitti> kiko: the mysql debdiff does not touch autotools files
<kiko> --- mysql-dfsg-4.0.20.orig/bdb/dist/configure
<kiko> +++ mysql-dfsg-4.0.20/bdb/dist/configure
<kiko> oh.
<pitti> kiko: however, every hunk is present twice, due to the "odd" build system
<kiko> sorry, I looked at the wrong file.
<pitti> kiko: debdiff mysql-dfsg_4.0.20-2ubuntu1.dsc mysql-dfsg_4.0.20-2ubuntu1.1.dsc|lsdiff | grep configure
<pitti> kiko: empty
<pitti> BradB: hmm, I tried with my u.o website login, does not work
<pitti> BradB: I do not get any error, just the login page agein
<BradB> pitti: have you changed your p/w recentlyish?
<pitti> kiko: maybe now you have an idea why the update is pending for so long :-)
<pitti> BradB: recently == about a month ago
<kiko> pitti, it's scary
<BradB> pitti: you'll have to use the older one
<pitti> kiko: agreed :-)
<pitti> kiko: not the patches I'm used to for other packages
<pitti> kiko: however, this fixes some design flaws,  three-liners don't work there
<pitti> BradB: argh, after registering to plone I immediately changed it to my own
<pitti> BradB: I don't know the original one
<pitti> BradB: I'll look into my mail archives
<BradB> pitti: can you confirm that your login works on ubuntulinux.org right now too?
* pitti tries
<pitti> it did an hour ago
<pitti> BradB: yes, confirmed
<BradB> hm, well, if you're positive it doesn't work on the dogfood site, then yeah, i'd try the older one.
<pitti> BradB: I found my original password, but it doesn't work neither :(
<kiko> yeah, I admire you for it, but ooof
<BradB> pitti: you've only had those two p/w's on ul.org ever?
<pitti> BradB: yes
* BradB boggles
<pitti> BradB: the autogenerated one after registering
<pitti> which I immediately changed to my own
<BradB> I dunno, you'll have to ask stub then, unfortunately.
<pitti> BradB: can you reset it somehow?
<pitti> okay
<pitti> darn
<BradB> pitti: you've got mail dude
<BradB> let's try this
<pitti> not yet arrived
<pitti> ah, now
<BradB> i'm not sure if the link is correct in that email, but you should be able to figure out the correct one if it isn't
<pitti> hey, what's this?
<pitti> " Sorry, there has been a problem in resetting your password. Please try again, using the Forgotten password  form"
<BradB> what url?
<pitti> I just used the form to try again
<pitti> I used the URL you sent me
<BradB> what url?
<pitti> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/forgottenpassword/5brqqfj0059xnk4kfbns854gdsr5gxvfdnr9lzqm
<BradB> as i say, the url might be incorrect
<BradB> and it is
<pitti> I just got a new one
<pitti> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/forgottenpassword/bxdn426v2738fm1lchs3ctg2s0hp6hd12x1ghsmf
<BradB> dude!
<BradB> you don't want to touch that
<pitti> okay
<BradB> change the link in the first email you go to launchpad.ubuntu.com
<pitti> " A system error occurred."
<BradB> oh yeah? crap, i was worried that it still hadn't been fixed. :/
<pitti> well, this error was for the u.o link
<pitti> I'm trying the launchpad one now
<pitti>  Error type: zope.publisher.interfaces.NotFound
<pitti> NotFound: Object: <canonical.publication.RootObject object at 0x41002b4c>, name: youforgottenpassword'
<sabdfl> SteveA: around?
<daf> that's a 404 in Zopespeak :)
<daf> what's the URL?
<pitti> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/forgottenpassword/5brqqfj0059xnk4kfbns854gdsr5gxvfdnr9lzqm
<sabdfl> daf, bradb, we're converting code from somewhere else to work in zope3
<BradB> pitti: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ubuntulinux/forgottenpassword/5brqqfj0059xnk4kfbns854gdsr5gxvfdnr9lzqm
<sabdfl> and seeing the problem where NONE of the object attributes are visible to Z3
<sabdfl> I have an interface, which seems correct
<sabdfl> a content declaration in the zcml
<pitti> this gives a right plone form
<daf> hmm, I've seen some problems writing to attributes, but not with viewing them
<pitti> I enter my stuff and then
<sabdfl> permission=zope.Public AND set_schema=interfacename
<pitti>  Error type: exceptions.NameError
<pitti> Traceback (innermost last):
<pitti>     * Module zope.publisher.publish, line 138, in publish
<pitti>       result = publication.callObject(request, object)
<pitti> sorry, dudes :-/
<pitti> NameError: global name 'getUtility' is not defined
<daf> hmm, interesting
<BradB> pitti: eck, yeah, that is really unfortunate to see on a near-production machine. :/
<pitti> ack
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, you saw me mention that right/
<BradB> ?
<pitti> BradB: do you want the full trace?
<BradB> sabdfl: that's what i spend a couple hours trying to figure out yesterday, to no avail
<BradB> pitti: no, i can see it here
<BradB> pitti: you'll have to ask stub to get your p/w sorted out then
<pitti> I will
<pitti> he's not online now, I try it tomorrow morning
<pitti> i. e. in about 10 hours
<BradB> sounds good, thanks
<pitti> thanks to you, too
<pitti> nice to be an alpha tester :-)
<BradB> sabdfl: SteveA was going to look into it today.
<pitti> mdz: I'm afraid this experiment has to wait until tomorrow, then
<daf> BradB: pitti's looks like a missing import to me
<sabdfl> BradB: where did you see this?
<daf> * pitti's error
<sabdfl> hold on, can one of us not just reset pitti's passwd to something simple for the purposes of this run, on dogfood?
<BradB> daf: yes
<BradB> sabdfl: when i tried upgrading zope 3 locally
<kiko> it's a missing import, surely.
* BradB tries something
<pitti> go, BradB, go! :-)
* daf sings the BradB theme song
<sabdfl> BradB: i haven't done any z3 update
<BradB> oh, i misread your earlier comment
<sabdfl> ive seen this before
<sabdfl> spend hours staring at it
<sabdfl> it turns out to be a tiny bit of zcml somewhere
<sabdfl> basically, the zope security proxy is not allowing ANY reading of the attriutes
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: ok
<BradB> pitti: your email in the system is martin@piware.de
<BradB> pitti: anyway, i've reset your p/w for now. i'll /msg you
<pitti> hey, now it shows "You're logged in" :-)
<pitti> thanks, BradB
<pitti> mdz: I'm in
(mdz/#launchpad) great
<pitti> mdz: so now I create a new report, tag the CAN stuff at it
<BradB> pitti: cool
<pitti> mdz: then I close it again and mark the versions?
(mdz/#launchpad) do we have a way to add references to USNs?
<BradB> sabdfl: what error are you seeing exactly?
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: sounds appropriate
<sabdfl> ForbiddenAttribute
<sabdfl> mdz: we have a general URL link
<sabdfl> we could easily add a USN
<BradB> sabdfl: that's almost surely a missing interface declaration.
<BradB> sabdfl: e.g.
<BradB>     <content class="canonical.launchpad.database.Bug">
<BradB>         <allow interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBug" />
<BradB>         <require permission="zope.View" set_schema="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBug" />
<BradB>     </content>
<sabdfl> <content class="canonical.launchpad.database.Branch">
<sabdfl>         <allow interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBranch" />
<sabdfl>         <require
<sabdfl>             permission="zope.View"
<sabdfl>             set_schema="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBranch"
<sabdfl>         />
<sabdfl>     </content>
<BradB> what's the attribute that's forbidden?
<sabdfl> all of them
<sabdfl> dir(subject) gives [] 
<sabdfl> id in particular
<daf> what's the difference between zope.View and zope.Public?
<BradB> sabdfl: you're positive that config's getting loaded? e.g. what if you change it to IBranchadljasdfj?
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> i think bradb just hit the nail on the head
<sabdfl> BradB: big, big, big brownie points
<BradB> ;)
<pitti> mdz: I just had a second look
<pitti> mdz: the new CAN-2004-1015 does not apply to the Ubuntu and Debian versions
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: heh, ok
(mdz/#launchpad) pitti: thinking of it, we should probably have a way to represent that information
(mdz/#launchpad) like Debian's nonvulns list
(mdz/#launchpad) sabdfl, BradB: is this possibly a Malone thing, or part of a hypothetical security database app?
<pitti> mdz: right now I wrote into the changelog that we aren't vulnerable to CAN-2004-1011
<BradB> mdz: if it's an important external source related to a bug (e.g. an id that links to something on a security site) we probably want to integrate it into malone...if that's what you're asking. :)
<BradB> mdz: like CVEs
<dilys> New Malone bug #70: "several exploitable buffer overflows", submitted by Martin Pitt 
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/70
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: what we're describing is the bit of information which says "I investigated the vulnerability referred to by this CVE name, and it doesn't apply to source package versions x, y and z"
(mdz/#launchpad) BradB: I guess that's a separate bug, with its own CVE reference, and affected version informatino
(mdz/#launchpad) information
<pitti> just submitted a#70
<pitti> s/a//
<BradB> hm, you'd have to clarify the semantics of CVEs with sabdfl. he's in the midst of doing some data-model-fu with it, so he'd be more familiar with how that's intended to work.
<pitti> and triggered another exception when searching for bugs :-(
<sabdfl> pitti: i'm just splitting out the cve stuff from other references
<sabdfl> i think we could easily build in an CVE-unaffected list
<sabdfl> so malone could track who is affected *and* who is not affected
<pitti> argh
<pitti> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/createdby?owner=martin
<pitti>  Error type: exceptions.ValueError
<pitti> ValueError: invalid literal for int(): createdby
<BradB> pitti: that screen's getting crufty and going away soonish
<pitti> I cannot search for ubuntu bugs neither
<BradB> pitti: by adding another search widget to the main bug listing, so everything's in front of you at once.
<BradB> pitti: they're all ubuntu bugs :)
<BradB> but yeah, i think i know what you mean, and hm, i'm not sure if there's a way to do that easily yet
<pitti> BradB: is there a reason why #70 appears in the list twice?
<pitti> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/+index?batch_start=40&batch_end=50 has two entries for #70
<BradB> pitti: each row you're seeing is an assignment to a package or a product.
<BradB> pitti: in that case, you should have only filed the bug against the package, not the "ubuntu" product
<pitti> BradB: ah; bugzilla requires to specify both, that's why I did that
<BradB> pitti: currently, it's implicit that a package belongs to ubuntu
<BradB> pitti: we'll need to improve this UI though, of course, but for now that's how it works.
<BradB> pitti: you can "Reject" the assignment to ubuntu to clean things up, if you want
<pitti> BradB: I clicked on source package infestation; however, cyrus21-imapd does not exist :-(
<pitti> BradB: rejected
<pitti> BradB: nice, "Martin Pitt" appears twice in the Assignee list
* pitti searches for his other instance
<pitti> darn, it rejects assigning to BinaryPackageValue cyrus21-imapd (although I selected it from the list)
<BradB> pitti: can you file a bug if there are releases missing that prevent you from filing the appropriate infestation?
<pitti> BradB: in fact I only see one release
<BradB> pitti: also for the duplicate assignee thing
<pitti> BradB: 2.1.16-10
<pitti> BradB: but the warty, warty-security and the latest Hoary releases are missing
<BradB> pitti: and the binarypackagevalue thing
<pitti> okay
<BradB> thanks
<pitti> BradB: product malone and no source package?
<pitti> "canonical malone", that is?
<pitti> btw, the product selection could be a bit easier
<BradB> just the product malone, and yes, i'm working on improve the selects (though waiting on getting Z3 upgraded before continuing)
<dilys> New Malone bug #71: "available source versions missing", submitted by Martin Pitt 
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/71
<pitti> ^^ is this automated somehow?
<BradB> yes, somehow :)
<dilys> New Malone bug #72: "cannot assign #70 to cyrus21-imapd", submitted by Martin Pitt 
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/72
<pitti> yay
<dilys> New Malone bug #73: ""Martin Pitt" is in the assignee list twice", submitted by Martin Pitt 
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/73
<pitti> new Pitti bug #1: "Martin Pitt submits too many bug reports", submitted by the caretaker
<BradB> gargh i wish bug assignments had one main table, with only the columns that differ per assignment type stored in the child tables. batching assignment results is exceedingly complicated.
<BradB> which means that batching any kind of aggregate results set like assignments is going to be exceedingly complicated.
<bob2> pants!
<SteveA> sabdfl, BradB|lunch: still here
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<sabdfl> we had a long dig for a problem with interface permissions
<sabdfl> bradb finally asked if we were oading the zcml
<sabdfl> which we weren't :-)
<sabdfl> problem solved
<SteveA> holger and armin wanted to pay their "rent" for staying at my and aiste's place during the pypy sprint, so we and the rest of the pypy folks just went out for dinner.
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> was this in a script?
<SteveA> oh, you mean you didn't include the zcml from another zcml file?
<SteveA> I really need to improve the "forbidden" page.  I know how to make it give decent disgnostics.  Sorry I didnt get round to it so far -- could have saved you some time.
<SteveA> I'd like to chat about this in london -- see if I can see what error you were getting, and what it would have been good to show you.
<SteveA> daf: don't use zope.View
<SteveA> the only permissions we should be using at the moment are zope.Public and launchpad.AnyPerson
<SteveA> (I keep trying to get zope.Public changed to just "public", but Jim doesn't agree with me on that one_
<daf> SteveA: I'm not, I just noticed that sabdfl was
<sabdfl> since it's late and i'm highly medicated for this flu...
<SteveA> sabdfl: don't use zope.View.  Use only zope.Public and launchpad.AnyPerson.
<sabdfl> daf, is that lp:url code still alive somewhere?
<sabdfl> stevea: got you, will update my zcml
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> what does lp:url do?
<daf> I don't know
* SteveA checks out getting launchpad running with the latest Zope3
<SteveA> what would you like lp:url to do?
<SteveA> sabdfl: not good about the flu.  Want me to bring some russian vodka with me?  it's one of the local cures, I think
<sabdfl> global cures ;-)
<sabdfl> da! spasibo!
<sabdfl> i'm thinking of cross-referencing the lp:url list from daf with the pagetests to get a report of pages we don't test
<sabdfl> madness?
* sabdfl puts on janitorial suit
* sabdfl banishes zope.View
<SteveA> when I saw lp:url, I was thinking of a TALES extension
<SteveA> getting a report of untested pages would be cool.  a bit like a code coverage report
<SteveA> oh, I see, lp:url in zcml files
<SteveA> I'd forgotten about that, for some reason
* SteveA awards himself a "Duh!"
<BradB> if it printed out the titles of the pages that weren't being tested that would be like AI...
<SteveA> AI ?
<BradB> Artificial Intelligence!
<BradB> Things you're not testing:
<SteveA> we might be better off loading the zcml, and looking for page directives
<BradB>   - Bug Listing
<BradB>   - Product Search Page
<BradB>   - etc...
<SteveA> like, the "foo.html" page for an IBug
<BradB> SteveA: you remember how i vouched for having parent/child tables in London? i.e. one "parent" table that holds all the common columns, and then child tables for each thing that has to store something slightly specialized.
<BradB> SteveA: i can give you one example of a very good reason why.
<SteveA> yeah, I'm familiar with the pattern
<BradB> here's why we we're hurting without it in launchpad:
<BradB> bug listing => batching results
<BradB> bug listings are a list of assignments
<BradB> there are two kinds of assignments: product and package
<BradB> each has their own table
<BradB> so, we need a special batching class that knows how to batch *two* different result sets into one thing
<BradB> so, imagine:
<SteveA> daf: ping
<BradB> packages is a SelectResults containing 3000 packages, products is the same, but for products
<BradB> assignments *must* be aggregated and order by bug id
<daf> SteveA: pong
<BradB> so, the user wants to see results 100-120....how in the /heck/ do you return that? :)
<SteveA> daf: I want to make a change to rosetta/configure.zcml, but I'm not sure if it is right.  Also, I want you to look at mark's XXX comment in there, and see if it is still pertinent.
<BradB> s,return that,batch that,
<SteveA> BradB: sorry, can't pay attention just now, as I'm working on the zope3 upgrading
<SteveA> can you email it?
<SteveA> maybe to the whole list?
<sabdfl> BradB: that's why my report separated these thiings out
<daf> SteveA: I'm not sure if that comment is still extant
<SteveA> if it is not pertinent, please remove it
<SteveA> there is always kudos available for removing XXX comments
<SteveA> I want an XXX report to run on checkins
<BradB> sabdfl: one sec, i'll tell you why that's no good either, but i'm on the phone :)
<SteveA> or maybe a daily run, sending results to the mailing list, along with "blame" for the XXXes
<SteveA> we should not really have XXXs in production code.
<sabdfl> ok
* SteveA pastes daf a diff
#launchpad 2004-12-05
<BradB> BACK!
<BradB> sabdfl: here's the problem: i'm lazy. i want one screen on which to see everything.
<BradB> sabdfl: forcing a user to visit two different screens "the bugs" is too much.
<sabdfl> my report put it all on one screen
<sabdfl> just in four sections
<sabdfl> upstream, directly assigned
<sabdfl> package, directly assigned
<sabdfl> upstream, maintainer
<sabdfl> package, maintainer
<sabdfl> but you made it go away :-/
<BradB> sabdfl: that's a heck of a lot to think about. i just want one thing to look at.
<sabdfl> BradB: it works well actually
<BradB> sabdfl: and i can't say that four different things to batch is much easier to solve than the problem at hand :)
<sabdfl> you don't see sections that don't apply
<sabdfl> i spent a lot of time beating up on myself to try to consolidate these assignments into a single report
<sabdfl> and failed
<sabdfl> the reality is, we wear different hats in the FLOSS world
<BradB> i succeeded, but it's just too slow
<sabdfl> and malone is modeling different hats
<sabdfl> so, let's just get it up and running, perhaps somewhat fragmented
<sabdfl> there are four different groups? show four separately
<sabdfl> then when we have real users we can revisit that problem
<BradB> sabdfl: to be honest, i think it'll be (much) easier for me to solve the problem at hand, it would have just taken 15 minutes instead of 2 hours, had their been one thing in the DB i can iterate over to deal with one conceptual entity.
<sabdfl> maybe
<sabdfl> we split it up because having one conceptual entity was breaking other things
<sabdfl> and i didn't want to use postgres inheritance
<sabdfl> time for me to crash a little, be fresh for the arch guys tomorrow
<BradB> sabdfl: i haven't heard anyone complain about the bug listing in malone. i think it's great (which isn't to say it's perfect, but rather to say that it's got the right ideas)
<sabdfl> BradB: there's room for different approaches
<sabdfl> we are definitely going to need a complex search page for people to make up fun queries and email them around
<sabdfl> or save as personal queries
<sabdfl> BUT there is also room to have short, simple, focused context-aware listings
<BradB> sabdfl: sure...i think having an ultra-super-mega search page is worth creating a separate page for
<sabdfl> "the bugs on this package"
<sabdfl> bradb: yes, it is
<sabdfl> but you keep taking away my simpler things in favour of the mega search page
<BradB> sabdfl: but, really, the simple searches of which you speak are just links into what is the current bug listing
<sabdfl> erm... no they are not
<BradB> sabdfl: and they can all be really, really easily done with code that's already written
<sabdfl> they are context-aware bug listings
<BradB> sabdfl: which are context-aware?
<sabdfl> the simple ones
<sabdfl> they know which distro, and package you are interested in
<sabdfl> so they just show you that stuff
<sabdfl> without knobs and dials to tweak them
<sabdfl> it's gnome vs kde
<sabdfl> i understand you want the kde approach, i want the gnome approach, and there's room for them both
<sabdfl> what i'd rather focus on is workflow stuff
<sabdfl> mark a bug upstream
<BradB> we're debating something here that nobody has complained about.
<sabdfl> remove a bug assignment
<sabdfl> nobody is USING it
<BradB> the dogfooders
<sabdfl> and right now we have a lot of little bits to do
<sabdfl> i'd rather we worked on the selectors, and the little workflow elements
<BradB> yes
<sabdfl> some of the things require you to know the datamodel
<sabdfl> they should have direct answers - how do you reassign a bug?
<BradB> "little workflow elements" are a huge, as-yet-unimplemented part of malone :)
<sabdfl> in practice, you edit the assignment
<sabdfl> but there should be a "reassign this" sort of link
<sabdfl> at the moment, it's just auto-generated widgets on the underlying tables
<sabdfl> we need to get it more process oriented
<sabdfl> so please dont bang hours on a report
<sabdfl> not just yet
<BradB> my next merge will show # bugs, give next and previous links on the nav, and, hopefully be relatively fast for 10,000 bugs
<sabdfl> cool
<BradB> it's the last one that's got me tripped up
<BradB> but anyway, i'll get it working
<sabdfl> are you starting to add indexes for that performance, or is that without indexes?
<BradB> sabdfl: no indexes yet. i've got some kinks to iron out.
<BradB> the slowness that remains may be at the db level, i'm not sure
<sabdfl> i'm really happy with the work you are doing
<BradB> thanks
<sabdfl> during es-conf we'll bring on-stream the debbugs sync engine
<sabdfl> should really rock
<sabdfl> you'll be able to surf debbugs in malone
<sabdfl> updated hourly
<BradB> sweet
<sabdfl> night all
<BradB> see ya tomorrow
<sabdfl> what's the trick to running *just* the page tests?
<SteveA> python test.py -f canonical.launchpad
<sabdfl> i'm still trying to go to bed
<SteveA> that runs the page tests + a couple other functional testes
<SteveA> um, tests
<sabdfl> thanks SteveA
<SteveA> I hope we all have functional testes
<sabdfl> and that's faster is it?
<SteveA> than running make check? yes
<BradB> python test.py -vvf is a good way of seeing what's going on
<BradB> and, unfortunately, python test.py -vvf --test "20-some-pt" doesn't reset the db properly currently
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added bug # count info and next/prev URLs to batching (patch-845)
<BradB> SteveA: here's a wild idea: i want to be able to profile how long some tal statements are taking to run. can i do that?
<BradB> i'm thinking the bottleneck in the 10,000-bugs handling code may be in the TAL itself. hitting the db is murder.
<Kinnison> kiko: yes?
<kiko> Kinnison, you rock? :)
<kiko> I need to run, though!
<BradB> SteveA: ah, i mentioned to stub yesterday that the new bug may indeed have been to do with the internals of publishing having changed + our custom publisher
<SteveA> yes, I saw
<SteveA> I saw from the traceback that it was something to do with layers and view
<SteveA> but it has taken a while to track down exactly what it is
<BradB> indeed, that was a tough one :)
<BradB> glad to hear you've found it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: prepare for doap status fields (patch-846)
<SteveA> BradB: might have a problem though -- I need to think about how to upgrade launchpad so that it will work with either current zope or new zope
<SteveA> think I can do it with an import trick
<BradB> hm, i'd like to know more about that, but i have to leave right now unfortunately. i'll catch up with you on the upgrade/backwards compatibility tomorrow(ish...i know you're off to london.)
<BradB> later all
<SteveA> BradB|away: I'll be checking in changes soon that will allow lp to work with old and new zope
<SteveA> yay! it works
<BradB|away> wow, nice work SteveA
<SteveA> I'm about to commit it
* BradB|away heads off to catch the metro
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Made launchpad forward-compatible with latest zope3 code (patch-847)
<SteveA> thanks dilys
* SteveA goes to sleep
<Kinnison> Night all
<stub> lifeless: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Sampledata documentation additions and clarifications (patch-848)
<dilys> New Malone bug #74: "Remove do-not-use-info-imports project", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/74
<dilys> New Malone bug #75: "Adding bug takes you to the wrong screen", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/75
<lifeless> stub: pong
<stub> lifeless: I wanted to confirm an arch process regarding branches. If a developer working on launchpad--devel--0 creates a branch using 'baz branch launchpad--mybranch--0', hacks away and commits, can PQM be told to merge in changed directly from launchpad--mybranch--0 into rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 ?
<stub> This is regarding database changes that need to be committed at the same time as code and test updates, so ideally I could checkout someones branch, verify and issue the PQM request.
<lifeless> fully qualify those branches, and I'll be able to answer
<stub> lifeless: I wanted to confirm an arch process regarding branches. If a developer working on me@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 creates a branch using 'baz branch me@canonical.com/launchpad--mybranch--0', hacks away and commits, can PQM be told to merge in changed directly from me@canonical.com/launchpad--mybranch--0 into rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<lifeless> no.
<lifeless> it may work, some of the time, but its not a star.
<lifeless> so, it will generate spurious conflicts if the timing is wrong.
<lifeless> the developer can go baz switch rocketfuel..devel--0; baz branch me...devel--0; baz commit; submit-arch-merge
<stub> ok. I'll need to come up with a better process.
<lifeless> so whats the use case ?
<stub> A launchpad developer is happily hacking away and realize they need a database schema update done. Unfortunately if that schema update cannot be made immediately by me because it would cause breakage and tests to fail. So instead the patch needs to be prepared and committed at the same time as their code changes.
* stub wants baz triangle-merge
<lifeless> so, what they need to do is not commit those changes to their main branch.
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> ok, this will work.
<lifeless> 1) branch me..devel to me..d-feature
<lifeless> 2) hack and commit there unti the db stuff is done.
<lifeless> 3) merge that back to me..devel
<lifeless> 4) future work there. MUST NOT merge to rf at this point.
<lifeless> 5) you verify and then merge me..d-feature to rf.
<lifeless> 5) they merge the lsat stuff from d-feature to me..devel
<lifeless> oops, missed a step.
<lifeless> nope, won't. garh.
<lifeless> yes, you need what we're talking about here with baz and graph merges. sory.
<stub> We are coping so far. I just look at the patch and say 'ok - commit it as patch-foo.sql'
<lifeless> yeah.
<stub> This actually points out a flaw in the multiple trees vs. single tree project arrangement. If a project is made out of 'web--devel--0' and 'backend--devel--0', and there is an interface change in 'backend-devel--0', then a commit would need to be made simultaneously to both trees.
<lifeless> the spec for that is designed in tla already, and pqm can be easily taught that too.
<sabdfl> morning all
<stub> yo
<SteveA> stub: did you ask lifeless about getting Zope3 into the supermirror?
<stub> Nope
<sabdfl> stub: pending/mark-bugtracker-naming.sql is ready from my side
<stub> lifeless: put Zope3 into the supermirror!
<stub> :)
<sabdfl> that's *my* kind of asking ;-)
<SteveA> our source will now work with the latest zope3 code
<sabdfl> stub: regarding pending/mark-doap-status.sql i'm not sure that "status" is the right column name
<sabdfl> i really want to use that to describe whether or not it's been reviewed, and if so whether its active or not
<sabdfl> this will allow me to generate reports of new ones, and have an admin team go through them and clean out the ones that are pure nonsense
<sabdfl> also, edit and neaten the descriptions of the projects / products
<SteveA> "status" is one of those "last resort" names for variables and columns
<sabdfl> agreed
<sabdfl> "reviewed"?
<SteveA> there is almost always a better name, but often it is cumbersome, or hard to think og
<sabdfl> reviewstate?
<sabdfl> speak now or forever hold...
<stub> I havn't looked at the patch yet - just finalizing a commit
<sabdfl> bugtracker-name isn't urgent, it's behind the scenes and can go whenever you like
<sabdfl> this is the doap-status pending patch that i need for work this morning
<stub> I think status is fine, because you are using it to describe a linear workflow (new, reviewed, active).
<stub> (Unless it can be active without having been reviewed)
<sabdfl> it will be active without review...
<sabdfl> NEW and ACTIVE we should treat the same, otherwise people will fel they have to wait for us all the time
<sabdfl> it's just our way of knowing which one wes we have looked at and which we haven't
<stub> So we should have a 'reviewed' boolean field (?), because it is indicating an independant binary state
<stub> And an 'active' one
<stub> Unless we are planning on having more values than just yes/no
<sabdfl> you;re right
<sabdfl> i was hoping to keep it to a single field but you're right
<sabdfl> let me restructure the patch on that basis
<sabdfl> stub: dilys will announce the merge shortly
<sabdfl> could you have a look at that and, if it's good, move it to a patch- during the day?
<stub> night ;)
<stub> sure
<stub> I think your patch is fighting with my patch for pqm time, so I can't merge just yet ;)
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> your timezone adjustment to spain should be easy... you're there already!
<Kinnison> Morning
<sabdfl> hey Kinnison
<stub> lifeless: pqm dead I think
<Kinnison> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> stub: doh, small mistake in that patch, will send in a new merge
<Kinnison> Morning cprov
<cprov> Kinnison: morning, how was yesterday ? I had an unexpected travel to So Paulo. let me know what you've done and what I can do to help you . 
<Kinnison> cprov: I've been concentrating on gina as you may have seen from the activity list :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: I've just read you comments/activities, I'll be working on Librarian Wrapper Unittest for today, is it ok for you ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: corrected doap status patch (patch-849)
<sabdfl> stub: thar she blows
<Kinnison> cprov: perfect
<Kinnison> does stub ever sleep?
* stub snores loudly
<sabdfl> SteveA: i have moments of exhiliration with z3
<sabdfl> no idea how to spell that
<Kinnison> +++ Whispered to GoogleBot: 'spell exhiliration'
<Kinnison> GoogleBot   >Perhaps you meant 'exhilaration'?
<Kinnison> there you go ;-)
<SteveA> jim has started working on a "dead simple" version of zope3.  well, not really a version.  a very minimal pythonic thing, with no zcml, not necessarily page templates.  the kind of thing you'd use for ship-it or supermirror.
<SteveA> a sort of no lerning curve thing
<sabdfl> when we get a browser:form directive would you point me at the docs for it?
<SteveA> I'll be able to point you at the docs for it before we get the directive.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More popups - Person and BinaryPackageName (patch-850)
* stub hands pqm a banana
<SteveA> x crashed
* SteveA -> plane
<sabdfl> hi salgado
<sabdfl> how's the karma chameleon coming along
<salgado> sabdfl, hello. I'm finishing the move of the people bits to foaf, and I'll start on the karma tonight.
<sabdfl> cool enough
<salgado> sabdfl, I was thinking about the karma yesterday, and I discussed with kiko if there would be any kind of depreciation of the cached value?
<sabdfl> depreciation? you mean, it declines over time?
<salgado> yes
<sabdfl> or deprecation - we prefer not to use the field?
<salgado> the former
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> kiko and i discussed a karmaactivity table, where you would store a list of the karma-earning actions a person had taken
<sabdfl> so each time the person does something karma-worthy, we throw a row in the table to reflect it
<sabdfl> it would include a datecreated
<sabdfl> and the Person.karma value would be calculated from that table
<sabdfl> and yes, i think it makes sense to calculate it over the past month only
<sabdfl> or, if you want to be fancy, give actions in the last month full weight, the month before that half weight, and before that one third weight
<sabdfl> for the moment, let's just get the hooks in place to put rows in the table and have a very simple aggregation formula
<sabdfl> we can tweak it once we have richer data to work with
<salgado> ok, but then we'll have to calculate Person.karma periodicaly (apart from updating it everytime someone calls Person.assing_karma()), right?
<salgado> I was thinking about a daily (or weekly or montlhy) depreciation, to avoid having to recalculate the Person.karma.
* Kinnison asks gina nicely if she'd mind importing d-i too now
<salgado> sabdfl, ?
<sabdfl> yes?
<sabdfl> salgado: let's get the core framework working first
<salgado> sabdfl, sure. the depreciation is something that can be discussed later
<Kinnison> \o/ /\o/\ /o_ /o\
<Kinnison> gina has imported with d-i now
* Kinnison just has a little more to go before unleashing her on hoary
<sabdfl> we love gina!
<Kinnison> She's a babe
<sabdfl> cprov: where can i find the sourceforge / freshmeat access functions?
<Kinnison> Is this channel registered?
<bob2> 00:42:32           kent |  bob2, do ubuntu keep track of strings they have changed, and if they are accepted upstreams? if accepted upstream, i guess they will be 
<bob2>                            translated in time..
<bob2> that's a good idea!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Database schema patches for Carlos and Mark (patch-851)
<carlos> thanks
* salgado -> lunch and then classes. come back at night
<sabdfl> elmo: around?
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> hiya
<carlos> sabdfl: yesterday, I detected an intrusion in one of my servers. Today seems like another one (the new) has the same problem. Is ok for you If I move my today work to Saturday?
<sabdfl> can we shuffle the current launchpad.ubuntu.com to dogfood.canonical.com, and make launchpad.ubuntu.com point at macquarie's production launchpad server?
<sabdfl> elmo: ^
<sabdfl> carlos: yes
<carlos> sabdfl: thanks
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: when?
<sabdfl> elmo: this week
<carlos> daf: I will be online, if you need anything from me, just ping me
<sabdfl> carlos: is there any chance that your compsomise could affect chinstrap?
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: sure - is it ready on your end?
<carlos> sabdfl: no way
<sabdfl> elmo: yes, I think the production code gets updated regularly by lifeless and stub
(elmo/#launchpad) carlos: you were compromised?
<sabdfl> carlos: so you haven't ever ssh'd to a canonical box from those machines?
<carlos> elmo: not my personal server directly but a gforge server I admin
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: should anyone be around when I do it, or can I Just Do It?
<carlos> sabdfl: no, I only ssh to canonical machines from my local machines
<sabdfl> elmo: we cover enough timezones to be able to fix any issues, so Just Do It
<sabdfl> daf: if you are around, this might affect the rosetta testers
<sabdfl> but i don't think so since rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org will still point at the same ip address on mawson
<carlos> I have different passwords and the ssh private certificate is not there, so don't think it's a problem
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, good luck cleaning up
<carlos> sabdfl: thanks
<carlos> sabdfl: so rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org will be the production server now?
<sabdfl> carlos: no, it will still point at the dogfood server for a while
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> carlos: later on, we can point it at the production server for most users
<sabdfl> then the advanced rosetta users can use dogfood.canonical.com for testing pre-released features in rosetta, before they move to production
<carlos> ok
(elmo/#launchpad) sabdfl: are we still client cert protecting both sites?
<sabdfl> elmo: yes please
<cprov> sabdfl: they are under lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/nicole/, to be precise in sourceforge.py
<bob2> minor nit: you can enter random shit in the arch "version" field for a new rcs and it won't complain
<bob2> er, for a source
<lifeless> bob2: yeah, because we don't trust that form.
* BradB wishes Zope 3 worked with profiling tools
<BradB> Is there any easy way to turn on debugging in SQLOS? I want to have SQL statements printed out somewhere, to perhaps get an idea of what's making the bug listing take 1m 30s for 7,000 bugs.
<Kinnison> initialise it with debug=1 ?
<Kinnison> Where 'it' is something I'm not certain of yet
<Kinnison> The sqlobject documentation refers to initialising the 'connection' with debug=1
<BradB> yeah, i know about that :) i wasn't sure where this is done though.
* BradB hunts around for something looking like our db connection
<sabdfl> BradB: log_statement = true
<sabdfl> in /etc/posgresql/postgresql.conf
<sabdfl> then restart postgres
<sabdfl> and tail the log
<BradB> ROCK
<BradB> that in combination with log_duration rocks my world
<BradB> 45 seconds of it is our vocabs, eesh
<BradB> all the more reason that we really want to upgrade Z3
(elmo/#launchpad) postgres has stats stuff to tell you about index usage etc. too
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz sourcepackage translation portlet fixed. (patch-852)
<BradB> lulu: I added the RSS feeds for freshmeat and lwn, and shortened all feeds to five each. I think Simon'll be the right one to respond re: the question specific to ZWiki.
<BradB> I put anymore optimization work on hold, since the work on the selection widgets will make at least half the problem magically disappear (since the hack of using normal vocabs will be no more.)
<BradB> lifeless: ping
<dilys> Malone bug #19 fixed for package malone: Bug listing needs paging
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/19
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<dilys> Malone bug #18 fixed for package malone: Bug workflow needs to make it easy to resolve bugs
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/18
<dilys> Malone bug #68 fixed for product Malone: Bug assignments search needs Next and Prev nav options
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/68
<bob2> I've got a sqlobject, which is not being commited
<bob2> commit is called
<bob2> no exceptions thrown
<bob2> but nada in the db
<lifeless> BradB|lunch: pong
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: pong
* Kinnison kicks gina in the unmentionables
<sabdfl> Kinnison: with the beeeatches you got to do the slappin', not the kickin'
<Kinnison> sabdfl: the way gina is behaving I'm beginning to wonder if she's "All Woman"
<Kinnison> I have to fix these FMO things or else decide how to cleanly work around them for publishing purposes
<sabdfl> FMO things?
(elmo/#launchpad) fuck me over
(elmo/#launchpad) err, that's what it means
(elmo/#launchpad) it's a kiko-ism
<Kinnison>             if not srcpkg:
<Kinnison>                 print "\t** FMO courtesy of TROUP & TROUT inc. on %s (%s)" \
<Kinnison>                     % (bin.source, bin.source_version)
<Kinnison> elmo: kiko really loves and admires you, doesn't he?
<lulu> night all :o)
<Kinnison> night lu
* Kinnison hugs lu
* lulu hug back!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixing on Librarian Wrapper and soyuz/people moved to FOAF from salgado (patch-853)
<Kinnison> cprov: thanks for your efforts on the librarian wrapper today
<BradB> lifeless: stub mentioned something he wanted to get you to do so that it would be easy for us LPers to upgrade Z3 without requiring anything from you...is there something you can think of doing that would make it easy for easy to upgrade Z3 relatively painlessly whenever we decide we need to?
<BradB> sabdfl: do you have an idea in mind for the shortest distance to assigning a bug? i wanted to fix #47, which refers to that.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: doap workflow, manifest work, product portlet cleanup (patch-854)
<sabdfl> BradB: shortest distance to assigning a bug?
<BradB> sabdfl: in the collector issue you said:
<BradB> The idea is that bugs are New until the assignee "accepts" them, at which time they become Open. We really need a fast way to accept bug work, rather than changing the initial state.
<BradB> Do you know what the fast way to accept bug work is?
<sabdfl> ok... "changing state" is just an HTTP call, right? so imagine we had a report that had two images - "accept" and "reject"
<BradB> I can imagine a UI down the road that allows one-click bug acceptance, but i think that's pushing it a bit right now
<sabdfl> clicking on them gets JS to send that HTTP call
<sabdfl> and changes the state in the report
<sabdfl> click click click down the list and you've done it
<sabdfl> got to go.. back later
<BradB> ok
<Kinnison> daf!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Zope 3 compatibility fix, Carlos' upload database code (patch-855)
<sabdfl> hey daf
<BradB> I expect there to be an easy way to fetch a URL in javascript. It appears that I expected wrong.
* Kinnison decides that working from 9am to 10pm has got to be enough
* Kinnison goes to have some dinner and to read his library book
* BradB tries something
<BradB> kickass
<BradB> iframe's rock
#launchpad 2005-12-05
<elmo> lifeless: both things done now
<lifeless> elmo: thanks!
<elmo> oh, but not the port 8000 forwarding.  blah.
* elmo reopens the ticket
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> if you open port 8000 from chinstrap to balleny
<lifeless> then folk can look at it by hand until we cut over
<elmo> oh, right
<elmo> am I ok to do that now?
<lifeless> do which? (Want to be clear)
<elmo> re-direct https://pqm.ubuntu.com/ to balleny
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> until balleny is live that would be, uhm, harmful.
<elmo> oh, right.  in that case, I'll close the ticket, can you reopen or open a new one, when I should do the switch
<lifeless> we need to switch the http://pqm.ubuntu.com address and pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com at the same time
<elmo> right
<lifeless> as soon as I'm confident with the pqm on balleny, I'll ask that we do both 
<elmo> cool
<lifeless> ideally at a time we're both around for a bit afterwards
<jblack> elmo: Hey, I've lost power not once, but twice today. Feel like doing a quicky zone transfer? 
<elmo> jblack: transfer of what?
<jblack> sourcecontrol.net. I'm still running the authoritive serversa.
<elmo> jblack: gimmie a zone file?
<elmo> or do you just want me to secondary?
<jblack> Secondary works.
<jblack> I figure in a couple months we won't be using that for work anymore, and I can get it back anyways.
<jblack> or not, as I've got revisioncontrol.net :)
<jblack> what is the hostname and ip of the dns server you have in mind? 
<elmo> jblack: ns.ubuntu.com 82.211.81.173
<elmo> I'm setup to secondary, let me know when an AXFR will work
<jblack>  Should be trying to send
<elmo> ok, synced; you should be good to add me
<elmo> Nov 29 23:52:48 esperanza named[515] : zone sourcecontrol.net/IN: transferred serial 200509030
<jblack> Great.
<jblack> And you'll update for a tertiary server at the registrar?
<elmo> oh, do we control that?  *giggle* sorry.  btw, let's take this to #canonical or privmsg, it's not really LP related
<jblack> sure
<a|so> hi people
<ulinskie> anybody knows how I can validate my gpg key at launchpad?
<jamesh> ulinskie: have you uploaded it to the keyserver?
<ulinskie> there is an error in my system
<jamesh> you will need to provide some more information about the problem if you want some help.
<ulinskie> wait it says success sending to `subkeys.pgp.net' (status=200)
<ulinskie> i will check again at launchpad
<jamesh> ulinskie: you may need to wait a little while for the key to propagate
<ulinskie> I have done it thrice... , actually they sent me an email already thrice... saying that I need for follow the instructions to conclude the process
<ulinskie> but all I see are codes
<jamesh> ulinskie: try this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send $KEYID
<lifeless> jamesh: its read only
<lifeless> jamesh: wont allow that
<ajmitch_> lifeless: will it allow updates of existing keys?
<jamesh> lifeless: it doesn't seem to return an error
<jamesh> I think fabbione suggested that approach once
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> last I heard it was and did
<lifeless> ajmitch_: its meant to pull from the wide wide net automatically
<jamesh> ulinskie: anyway, if you've uploaded to the key, wait a few hours and try again
<XVTIURI> Alinux ti gde?
<XVTIURI> aris vinme aq?
<fabbione> lifeless: keyserver.u.c is not readonly
<fabbione> you can send key to it
<XVTIURI> :)
<fabbione> but not via http afaik
<fabbione> you need use --send-keys
<lifeless> fabbione: ah
<fabbione> fabbione@gordian:~$ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 63549F8E
<fabbione> gpg: sending key 63549F8E to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> fabbione@gordian:~$ gpg --keyserver 192.168.1.1 --send-keys 63549F8E
<fabbione> gpg: sending key 63549F8E to hkp server 192.168.1.1
<fabbione> for example
<fabbione> (192.168.1.1 is keyserver.fabbione.net)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> merges should work properly now
<lifeless> 4 hours to run check
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll give it a go then
<stub> Did you just nuke the pqm queue, or has my request gotten stuck somewhere?
<lifeless> neither
<lifeless> pqm has been disabled while I fixed things
<lifeless> did you get an error ?
<stub> No - just saw my request go nowhere ;)
<lifeless> could you resubmit it ?
<lifeless> stub: ^^
<stub> lifeless: Just sent (with more fixes)
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> lets see what happens
<stub> Delivered to pqm
<stub> But can't see anything on http://pqm.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> it caches results
<lifeless> you wont see it for a minute
<lifeless> also procmail has not delivered it
<lifeless> (tail the log - ~/arch/queue/pqm/pqm.log
<stub> It was delivered to fiordland over three minutes ago
<lifeless> star-merge sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless>  ?
<stub> That would be the one
<lifeless> procmail binned iot
<lifeless> it went to the mbox not pqm
<lifeless> I *have* to figure out why that happens
<lifeless> ok, I've zapped the mbox
<lifeless> try again
<stub> Need to enable debugging on procmail to see why it is using the fallback
<stub> Reset
<stub> Resent
<lifeless> mm, yes
<lifeless> how do to that ?
<stub> LOGFILE=/home/pqm/procmail.log
<stub> at the top of .procmailrc could help
<stub> Also 'VERBOSE=yes' and LOGABSTRACT=yes
<stub> erm... LOGABSTRACT=all
<lifeless> ok
<stub> You want me to try making the changes?
<lifeless> send it in cowboy
<stub> sent
<stub> I don't know if procmail does twiddly expansion
<lifeless> pretty sure it does
<lifeless> could be wrong :)
<stub> I'll change it and resent - looks like it ended up in mbox again and no log
<lifeless> ok
<stub> Oh - I see you already changed
<stub> So looks like the cwd might have changed?
<stub> Nope - the arch-pqm directory is gone
<lifeless> oh, my bad
<lifeless> right that hsould fix it
<stub> Resent
<stub> There it is
<lifeless> yay
<jamesh> lifeless: is the rocketfuel-build/launchpad checkout being rebuilt since you fixed the launchpad branch?
<stub> []  Command failed! All lines of log output: ["PQM Cannot merge between different VCSsystems. 'sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial/'(pqm.Baz1_1Handler) and '/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel'(pqm.Bazaar2Handler) are different."] 
<lifeless> stub: ok, let me look at that
<lifeless> firstly
<lifeless> it must be 'chinstrap.ubuntu.com'
<lifeless> not 'chinstrap'
<lifeless> in your request
<lifeless> garh
<lifeless> stop that
* lifeless takes away stubs refresh button
<stub> :-P
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> the // url thing has landed 
<lifeless> and is fuxked
<lifeless> -> #bzr
<stub> []  Command failed! All lines of log output: ["PQM Cannot merge between different VCSsystems. 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial/'(pqm.Baz1_1Handler) and '/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel'(pqm.Bazaar2Handler) are different."]  
<jamesh> stub: try sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com//home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial/ maybe?
<stub> I'll wait and see what happens in #bzr first
<stub> Ooh... swim time. back in 30mins. Feel free to resubmit my request for testing (bzr-submit-merge '[trivial]  Add indexes to speed up librarian garbage collection and work around bug 4818 in topPeople')
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4818: SQLObject executing spurious COUNT(*) using slices In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/4818
<lifeless> jamesh: that does not work
<lifeless> jamesh: at the moment.
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> stub: should work now
<stub> Resent
<lifeless> looking better
<SteveA> morning
<stub> Morning
<carlos> I get this output from 'make check':
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX1f6lj.html
<carlos> is there anything wrong in my code?
<BjornT> carlos: don't you read the launchpad mailing list? ;) both cprov and i reported the same problem
<carlos> BjornT, I'm not talking about the double free
<carlos> BjornT, I'm talking about the: Exception psycopg.OperationalError: 'FATAL:  database "launchpad_ftest" does not exist\n' in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb351886c>> ignored
<carlos> or is it the same?
<BjornT> carlos: oh. i get that as well, doesn't seem to cause any problems, though. (the glibc error seems to stop the test suite in the middle, though, so you might want to skip the test causing that)
<carlos> BjornT, which test is that? do you know it?
<carlos> hmm I suppose it's in your email to launchpad inside the big debugging log...
<BjornT> carlos: testSetOwnerTrust in test_gpghandler.py
<carlos> BjornT, an I suppose the way to disable it is just move it outside the launchpad tree, right?
<BjornT> carlos: that's one way. another is to run python test.py "!test_gpghandler"
<carlos> hmm I prefer your suggestion ;-)
<carlos> BjornT, thanks
* carlos adds it to the FAQ
<carlos> BjornT, it does not work here...
<carlos> BjornT, it ignores all tests
<BjornT> carlos: really? try: python test.py "\!test_gpghandler"
<carlos> BjornT, I did it already
<carlos> without the '\' bash complains about '!'
<carlos> and with the \!... the tests are not executed
<BjornT> carlos: oh... then, use tcsh instead? ;)
<jamesh> BjornT: carlos try single quotes
* carlos ignores BjornT and uses a real shell...
<jamesh> BjornT: took a bit more of a look at the problem, but didn't find a solution
<carlos> jamesh, thanks, it works now
<BjornT> jamesh: too bad, seems like more and more people are getting that error. would it help if you had access to a machine where it's reproducible?
<jamesh> BjornT: I'm going to try it out on my laptop next (x86)
<jamesh> BjornT: I tried running the tests under valgrind without success
<BjornT> ok
<jamesh> BjornT: the answer might just be that pyme sucks because it uses swig ...
* jamesh has a hard time trusting memory management of swig extensions
<jordi> hello
<jordi> wow, that was a bad blackout
<SteveA> jordi: too much coffee ?
<jordi> never!
<jordi> dunno, the server wouldn't work until this morning
<carlos> jordi, hi, are you subscribed to ubuntu-translators mailing list?
<jordi> not sure
<jordi> I see your reply now
<carlos> jordi, I added you to the CC
<carlos> because I was not sure you were subscribed
<jordi> it seems I'm not
<jordi> oh damn
<carlos> I think you should join that list....
<jordi> I'm getting buried under email :/
<carlos> jordi, just like kiko!!!
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> I dunno how he manages. :)
<lifeless> SteveA: the merge problem is fixed
<lifeless> and pqm/bzr updated to prevent it happening again
<SteveA> lifeless: cool.  is there a short explanation of what happened?
<lifeless> yes, there was a bug in merge, which meant it did not copy all needed data. this shows itself potentially much later.
<sbec> hello
<sbec> I register on launchpad yesterday night but never receive mail ...?
<SteveA> sbec: that's interesting.  i can try sending you some email, to see if it works.
<SteveA> sbec: /msg me your email address, and i'll send you some test email.  then we can see where the problem is likely to be.
<sbec> Uh, I try again and it works, dono where went the first email ... maybe in the dark internet :-)
<SteveA> maybe you or your ISP has a "greylisting" service.  that can cause problems sometimes.
* carlos workraves
<sbec> SteveA: no, i'm my own isp :)
<sbec> Nevertheless, thank you.
<sbec> Bye.
<matsubara> good morning!
<Kinnison> hi matsubara 
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, thx for your reply in #rosetta-u. Old problems (probably filed in the wrong place) were never assigned so I'm wondering if the suggestions for improvements are correctly filed. U can check https://launchpad.net/people/astronomy/+reportedbugs just to see if this is the right place to do it. Thx again.
<matsubara> hey Kinnison do you have a reply for the e-mail kiko cc'ed you about the 1132 bug?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, the bugs are filed in the right place, it's just I'm a bit behind with my user support tasks
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, I hope I will look into all bug reports before the end of this week
<carlos> lifeless, How is possible that, from time to time, a 'bzr push' needs to sync weaves that were already synced?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, k. Hang on the great job:)
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> good morning hackers
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<carlos> kiko, morning
<kiko> hey carlos how's it going
<carlos> fine, thanks
<kiko> tell me how the uploads are going?
<carlos> hmm I did my first bzr merge request and I think I fucked it....
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, could you remove my request so I sent it again with the 'sftp://' string added?
<carlos> kiko, waiting for Steve's review
<carlos> kiko, In the mean time I'm working on user support
<kiko> carlos, what about my favorite feature, POMsgSet? :)
<kiko> +View
* BjornT -> lunch
<carlos> kiko, I will be on holidays next week so I don't think I should start a new feature at this point. If you think I should, just tell me and I will do it
<kiko> I thought that some work had been done on that already?
<kiko> I think yes, you should start on it and put up whatever you have for review before you leave
<carlos> kiko, Is not that I'm losing my time now... I'm answering pending email from users and doing bug triage, but your wishes are orders to me ;-)
<kiko> triage is good, but you could help jordi get started on helping you out there
<kiko> that way you two better complement yourselves
<jordi> carlos: don't answer mail if you think they are in my roof. I am working on them
<carlos> kiko, sometimes there are technical details that jordi does not know because he's not a launchpad developer
<jordi> that's true
<carlos> but yes, I suppose Jordi could help there 
<kiko> that's fine though
<kiko> jordi can call you in on those ones
<jordi> kiko: besides, I have no rights to modify a single bug detail
<carlos> jordi, do you have all mails from ubuntu-translators?
<jordi> no
<jordi> I just subscribed
<jordi> but they are in the archive, are they?
<carlos> jordi, ok, I will handle the old ones 
<carlos> jordi, yes
<carlos> jordi, ok, if you handle the old ones too... 
<jordi> what kind of messages do we need to track?
<jordi> damn. I use way too much time replying to stuff
<carlos> jordi, This is the next mail that should be answered: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2005-September/000280.html 
<carlos> jordi, since that one, I didn't reply to any email
<carlos> jordi, look at the threads because sometimes, other users answered already
<carlos> jordi, you need to reply only the ones that are without an answer
<carlos> jordi, ok?
<jordi> ok
* jordi sighs.
<carlos> jordi, there are only 44 emails
<carlos> jordi, and some of them are already answered
<carlos> so don't worry, that mailing list is low traffic (but with a ton of spam)
<jordi> ok
<jordi> "me pido no ser el administradoooor" :)
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<carlos> don't worry, you will not be the admin of that mailing list
<carlos> at least not now... but perhaps in the future.... :-D
* jordi can be heard from Brazil cursing and whining.
<carlos> kiko, ok, so back to code...
<carlos> kiko, should I work first on https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-review ? is set as high priority by mark
<jordi> kiko: speaking of, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/distro-and-product-translation-visibility ?
<carlos> hmm, no, pomsgsetview will help to implement that spec
<carlos> kiko, so I'm going to work on pomsgsetview
<jordi> carlos: what needs to be done to get MulticastTranslations approved?
<jordi> I would love to see that one
<carlos> jordi, mark wants that we implement translation-review first
<jordi> nod
<carlos> and after having it implemented, look again to MulticastTranslations
<jordi> Heh.
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<jordi> The Rosetta product "Doesn't use Rosetta". :)
<carlos> jordi, and never will do as Rosetta is not really a product but a part of launchpad... :-)
<carlos> jordi, perhaps we should set that flag to prevent funny comments....
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> could it be that launchpad mails today need some more time to get processed or sent out?
<carlos> stub, ^^^^ ?
<jordi> carlos: yeah :)
<stub> Launchpad mails are running normally as far as I can tell. Works for me.
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> thanks for the info
<carlos> funny bug....
<carlos> you cannot add a new spec with the assignee, drafter and approver field set
<carlos> because you get timeouts
<carlos> if you create it with those fields empty, the spec is created..
* carlos files a bug
<SteveA> carlos: review sent
<SteveA> it isn't much
<carlos> SteveA, nice ;-)
<SteveA> there is one serious problem, but which has a simple fix, but needs a test
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> ok
<salgado> hey SteveA, would you like to do another review? ;)
<SteveA> salgado: ok
<salgado> SteveA, it's the implementation of ShipItReports. it's already in pending-review, but the diffs are not showing up there
<salgado> SteveA, should I mail you the diff?
<SteveA> ok
<jordi> carlos: cool
<jordi> there's like 4 mails that need reply
<SteveA> dholbach: do you use greylisting?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> the mails took an hour to reach me
<dholbach> i mean it's fine with me... i don't *rely* on them that much - just as a heads up
<SteveA> last time this kind of thing was reported, elmo looked into the mail logs, and discovered that the target MX was rejecting mail on the first send, as part of its greylisting stuff.
<SteveA> so, the mail would be delayed on the outgoing mail server at the DC
<SteveA> i don't yet have access to mail logs, so i can't look into it further.
<dholbach> i see
<dholbach> i could ask the hoster, but i'm pretty sure they don't use greylisting
<daf> Marius' mailhops program might be useful
<daf> it lists where a message spent its time
<SteveA> you could put the full mail you received, inc headers, into RT and ask the admins to look into it
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<Znarl> We already know about the issue of lists.ubuntu.com being terribly slow.  Hopefully that will be resolved today with a hardware upgrade.
<carlos> SteveA, could you explain to me where do you think the bug is?
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehrxNJz.html
<carlos> I don't see it
<ddaa> lifeless: it would be nice if you could loosen the perms on your home dir on chinstrap a bit
<ddaa> so other people can access e.g. ~robertc/public_html
<SteveA> carlos: missing = sign
<ddaa> lifeless: I do not really see the point of preventing other users from reading your home dir on chinstrap...
<carlos> SteveA, oh, right!
<SteveA> system doc test, perhaps?
<carlos> SteveA, It's a bug and I suppose we don't have a tests 
<carlos> SteveA, yes
<salgado> stub, still around?
<dholbach> Znarl: ah ok
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, I'm having some problems to rewrite that query I sent to you yesterday (the one from the person vocabs). are you going to leave soon or do you have some time to help me on that?
<stub> I can help. What is the problem?
<SteveA> salgado: review sent
<salgado> that query uses a left outer join on the email address table, because we want to query all valid persons or teams, and while a valid person must have a preferred email, a valid team doesn't
<salgado> SteveA, dude, this was fast. thank you. :)
<stub> salgado: Which query was this? I don't recall a left outer join
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> IIRC, you needed to change
<stub> SELECT [list of columns]  from Person, EmailAddress WHERE Person.id = EmailAddress.person AND teamowner IS NULL AND merged IS NULL AND (lower(email) LIKE 'kiko%%') OR fti @@ ftq('kiko') TO
<stub> SELECT [list of columns]  from Person, EmailAddress WHERE Person.id = EmailAddress.person AND teamowner IS NULL AND merged IS NULL AND (lower(email) LIKE 'kiko%%'
<stub> UNION
<stub> SELECT [list of columns]  from person, emailaddress where person.id = emailaddress.person and teamowner is null and merged is null and fti @@ ftq('kiko')
<salgado> stub, hmmm. that's true. the query that times out doesn't have the left outer join as I see in the code
<stub> Maybe with a SELECT DISTINCT wrapper around it in case there are dupes
<stub> SELECT DISTINCT * FROM (
<stub> SELECT [list of columns]  from Person, EmailAddress
<stub> WHERE Person.id = EmailAddress.person AND teamowner IS NULL AND merged IS NULL
<stub> AND (lower(email) LIKE 'kiko%%'
<stub> UNION
<stub> SELECT [list of columns]  from person, emailaddress
<stub> where person.id = emailaddress.person and teamowner is null and merged is null
<stub> and fti @@ ftq('kiko')
<stub> )
<kiko> stub <3 kiko
<stub> No tongue this time!
<kiko> jordi, I'm still blocked by lifeless fixing bzr for me, my branches are all fscked
<salgado> dammit, /me was looking at the wrong place
<salgado> stub, okay, this one I can fix easily. but the one I was looking at is very similar to this, but more complex
<jordi> kiko: aww
* salgado pastes it
<kiko> jordi, maybe it will unblock tomorrow
<jordi> cool
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filePzDqFe.html
<salgado> this query uses a left outer join on the email address table, because we want to query all valid persons or teams, and while a valid person must have a preferred email, a valid team doesn't
<stub> salgado: That query is broken - missing a where statement.
<salgado> stub, my fault, I copied it from the code and forgot to copy the WHERE
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenRRf2I.html
<stub> salgado: ok. 4 seconds - needs work.
<salgado> stub, is the UNION (like I'll do for the other) supposed to make this one faster too?
<stub> Yes. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelRgS6E.html (from 4 seconds down to 20 micro seconds)
<stub> actually - I think that can be simplified a bit further.
<salgado> dude, you're a star
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLfk0Cc.html
<stub> salgado: ^^ I think that has all the same logic
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Clean up the http_proxy env var before running tests, as we don't want the requests we make to localhost to be proxied (2869: Guilherme Salgado)
<stub> Hmm... no. I think the first one is better. It matches teams
<Kinnison> Cor, dilys is back on the game
<salgado> stub, yes, that's right. it has to match teams
<stub> salgado: With the DISTINCT - https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileK4SYCf.html
<kiko> salgado, that fix is probably not the right one.
<kiko> (it might not hurt though)
<stub> salgado: erm.... https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZwXMXw.html
<stub> kiko: The query he pasted is taking 4 seconds on production, so it needs fixing anyway
<salgado> stub, I guess he was talking about my merge
<kiko> stub, I was talking about his latest merge
<kiko> right
<salgado> kiko, yes, I think you're right
<salgado> stub, thanks dude. although it's going to be a lot of work to get this fixed, at least now I know how the queries must look like
<stub> salgado: If this is SQLObject, you can always cheat and make the fast query a subquery used by the Foo.select() method. Have a look at my person.topPeople() fix that should have landed earlier.
<stub> It isn't quite as efficient, but the wastage is in milliseconds and we can live happily with that
<salgado> stub, no, that's a raw query that is composed using multiple parts, and the composition changes in three different classes
<salgado> anyway, now I think I can do it using sqlobject and SelectResults.union()
<stub> I see
<salgado> if I manage to do that I guess I won't have too much work
<stub> More fireworks!
<stub> Kings birthday isn't until monday either
<cprov> hey hackers
<mpt> new-branch seems to be hung. If I kill it, how screwed will I be?
<mpt> (hung on fetching a revision)
<stub> new-branch?
<mpt> oh, I spoke too soon, it's continued now
<mpt> bradb!
<bradb> hey mpt 
<bradb> ["PQM Cannot merge between different VCSsystems. 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/'(pqm.Baz1_1Handler) and '/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel'(pqm.Bazaar2Handler) are different."] 
<mpt> bradb, you watch Homestar Runner much?
<bradb> mpt: Can't say that I do.
<mpt> hmm, ok
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> bradb, kiko tells me that you've been using a lot of "or"s lately
<kiko> 3 per sentence, or else!
* bradb avoids the bait
<kiko> welcome back SteveA 
* ddaa tells bradb about De Morgan theorem.
<mpt> bradb, can you fix it?
<mpt> If the footer isn't going to provide usefully specific information, including it at all is slowing people down
<ddaa> I'm thinking a probably simple fix would be sending a notification when a user gets subscribed.
<ddaa> "David Allouche has subscribed Frobo Team to this bug. As part of this team, you will receive notifications blah blah"
<ddaa> "David Allouche has subscribed Brad Bollenbach to this bug. You will receive blah blah"
<bradb> mpt: If people are happy for me to spend the 1-2 days on it being specific, I'd love to, yeah. If people want me to remove it entirely, I don't really care that much. It was only put there as the "5c solution" as kiko would say, for people who really had no idea at all about why they were getting a bug notification (as some DD's had complained)
<ddaa> "David Allouche has assigned this bug to Brad Bollenbach, you will receive blah blah"
<kiko> bradb, the DDs had complained because we were spamming them :)
<bradb> ddaa: You mean, you'd want more bugspam than you get already?
<ddaa> Mh... that's a good point :)
<ddaa> I was just pointing out that fixing the "I received bugspam and I do not know why" problem can be fixed by sending in more bugspam :)
<ddaa> It's a bit like fixing "foo is too slow" by adding a progress indicator.
<mpt> bradb, who's "people"?
<mpt> If you make it a 5c solution now, people will learn to ignore it, so yes, I'd rather it was removed until it's done properly
<bradb> mpt: elmo, most recently.
<bradb> ISTR a few other people at UBZ asking about it, but that was probably related to the Maintainership table
<kiko> it was.
<bradb> It can still happen by way of team membership though that people get surprised with bug reports (which is what happened in elmo's case, for example)
<mpt> bradb, I meant the "people are happy for me to" and "people want me to" people :-)
<bradb> mpt: Oops, I might have phrased that as though there was more than one person who makes decisions like that (or, alternatively, who doesn't but then I ultimately feel the wrath later on.)
<bradb> In any case, I'm already removing it, so it should be merged within the next 24-48 hours.
<mpt> thanks bradb
<bradb> np
<mdke> mpt, i had a malone question for you too, if you have time
<mpt> sure
<mdke> mpt, do you think it would be a good idea to implement a method of quoting a previous comment when commenting via the malone gui?
<mdke> it is something I miss
<mdke> kiko said to ask you
<mpt> I think Bugzilla has demonstrated quite well that that would be a bad idea
<mdke> i use it all the time on bugzilla :(
* bradb suggested the "Reply" thing in bug 3797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3797: Bug mails should be more descriptive In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo http://launchpad.net/bugs/3797
<bradb> It could be one of those small things that help makes bugmail much more useful
<mdke> mpt, i think loads of people use quoting in bugzilla
<mpt> mdke, because people get lazy about it, don't snip, and the comment ends up four times as long as it would have been otherwise
<bradb> Because at least the person making a comment has a chance to include context, so I don't have click and scan.
<mpt> mdke, that loads of people use it is precisely the problem
<mdke> hmm
<mpt> bug reports end up getting much longer, which slows everybody down
<mdke> yes i see that
<bradb> mpt: They don't have to.
<mdke> so people who want to give context to their bugs need to use email?
<bradb> mpt: The quoted text can be collapsed by default, of course.
<mdke> there is plenty of good quoting on the ubuntu bugzilla, mdz uses it a lot, for example
<mpt> mdke, no, they need to quote manually, just like they do on Metafilter and Slashdot and just like they used to do on Bugzilla.
<mpt> which is a good thing, because it practically guarantees that only the relevant stuff (if anything) will be quoted.
<mdke> hmm
<mpt> And if you're replying to the immediately previous comment, you usually don't need to quote at all.
<mdke> not true, people will then get email with no context
<mdke> but in any event, I hate solutions which are dictated by bad practice
<mpt> Yes, this is one of the unfortunate things about having an e-mail interface to a bug tracker
<mdke> is there no solution which would encourage users to quote properly?
<bradb> mpt: What is your beef with quoting that hasn't yet been addressed?
* mdke goes and stands in bradb's corner
<mpt> bradb, there's a current bug report that in an e-mailed comment with only one quoted section, the quoted section should be stripped
<bradb> My beef with *not* quoting is that, in practice, reading portlet UI comments in email just makes me angry.
<mpt> "portlet UI comments"?
<bradb> mpt: Stripped wouldn't seem to make much sense to me, but collapsed by default would.
<bradb> gmail style, IIRC
<mpt> Portlets make me angry too, but what does that have to do with quoting? :-)
<bradb> mpt: aka the web UI
<mdke> bradb, collapsed by default in the finished post or in the writing dialogue?
<bradb> mdke: in the finished post
<mdke> that would be good
<mdke> gmail does both i think, which sucks a bit
<mpt> a Reply function, by simulating threading, also encourages discussions to go off-topic.
<mpt> (As again demonstrated by Slashdot and Usenet vs. Metafilter.)
<mpt> Sometimes going off-topic is a fine thing (as in Usenet), but not in a bug tracker IMO.
<bradb> mpt: There are ways to address that, i.e. obsolete comments, or closing comments, for example.
<bradb> s/i.e./e.g./
<mpt> bradb, sure, I'd be a lot happier about Reply if KeepingBugsConcise was implemented
<mpt> Already I'm seeing some Launchpad bug reports with ten or fifteen comments and thinking "aaaaargh"
<bradb> IME, that's minor compared to all the useless, contextless bugmail commentary I get.
<mpt> I've already spent most of my spare time over four years reading bug reports, that's too much for one lifetime
<mpt> so, I guess comments optimized for the Web suck for e-mail, and vice versa
<bradb> mpt: Not necessarily. As I say, reading contextless comments in the portlet UI is a PITA IME too.
<mpt> the context is 30 pixels upward, what's PITA about that?
<bradb> mpt: The context could be anyone of the previous comments, in practice.
<mpt> If that's likely, that's a problem, since you're all talking about the same bug
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> mpt: we should arrange to talk using some voip magic about UI stuff
<mpt> ok, what do I need to install (and why isn't it built in to Gaim)?
<sivang_away> SteveA: linphone is cool for that. I wish Kinnison would have gotten his mic already so I could talk to him :)
<sivang_away> but for the firewall challanged, skype might be better
<kiko-fud> mpt, skype :)
<carlos> SteveA, ping
<mpt> oh, but skype's not in the official repositories ...
* mpt flutters his Free-Software-loving eyelashes
<mpt> nm, I have Skype on my Mac
<elmo> skype's license doesn't allow it to be in any repositoriy
<elmo> and besides, who are you trying to fool, OS X boy?
<kiko> don't tell anyone where I found it then
<SteveA_> mpt: hello
<SteveA_> mpt: routing problems from lithuania
<elmo> kiko: warez on the internet, I'm shocked, no really
<carlos> SteveA_, about "def getSubsetFromRealSourcePackageName(distrorelease, sourcepackagename)"
<kiko> elmo, I'm shocked at your suggestion I'd be a consumer of war3z
* mp1 waves to elmo
<kiko> go osx go
<SteveA_> voip is not going to work for me, until the telekom.lt routing problems are solved
<SteveA_> i'm connecting using gprs now
<kiko> fark
<kiko> SteveA_, just call the office to talk to matt
<SteveA_> why do i want to talk with matt?
<mpt> about UI stuff?
<SteveA_> oh, that matt
<SteveA_> hello matt pt
<stub> :-D
<SteveA_> i've only known you as mpt or matthew
<carlos> SteveA_, There are two kinds of SourcePackage, the one from where a .pot file comes and the one where we want to put it. The 'Real' one is for me the one from where the .pot file comes, the other is a 'fake' one
<SteveA_> carlos: this makes my head hurt
<carlos> SteveA_, any suggestion?
<SteveA_> what do you mean "where a .pot file comes from" ?
<SteveA_> is that a "magic source package" ?
<SteveA_> mpt: i'll phone in a few minutes
<carlos> SteveA_, no, that method is related to Ubuntu's automatic import
<carlos> SteveA_, so it means the .deb source package where the related .pot file was extracted from
<SteveA_> so, this is an "importer source package" ?
<molsen> Could someone please add wmii (http://www.wmii.de/) to the buglist at launchpad.net?
<carlos> SteveA_, yeah I suppose we could call it that way
<carlos> SteveA_, getSubsetFromImporterSourcePackageName?
<SteveA_> it is confusing to call our standard database code the RealWhatever stuff
<SteveA_> or the FakeWhatever
<SteveA_> the standard database code is the Whatever
<SteveA_> and anything else needs qualification
<SteveA_> this operation has two arguments: distrorelease and sourcepackagename
<SteveA_> what kind of sourcepackagename is it?
<kiko> SteveA_, shouldn't SourcePackage be in components/ btw?
<SteveA_> kiko: the simple answer is, no.
<kiko> because...?
<SteveA_> the simple rationale is "mark said so"
<SteveA_> i can discuss it in detail.  i don't want to do so on irc.
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA_> aha... looks like the network is back.
<SteveA_> i'll disconnect and try with the real internet
<carlos> SteveA_, this method is exactly the same as the getSubset() one but instead of checking IPOTemplate.sourcepackagename, checks IPOTemplate.from_sourcepackagename
<SteveA_> carlos: if from_sourcepackagename is the one that the importer uses, make sure 'importer' appears in the name
<SteveA_> otherwise this is going to get REALLY confusing
<SteveA_> -NickServ- You cannot GHOST yourself.
<SteveA_> how irritating.
<carlos> SteveA, welcome back
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> mpt: want to try some voip?
<mpt> SteveA, sure
<sivang_away> hehe, OS X boy =)
* niemeyer wonders why test.py looks like a shell script..
<niemeyer> Next gobby has search & replace!! Good start for a text editor :-)
<bradb> What about undo?
<kiko-phone> heh
<niemeyer> bradb: Doesn't mention it.. :(
<mpt> I know, let's rewrite gedit for the purpose of adding one feature
* bradb & # lunch
<sivang> mpt: why not adding shared network editing to gedit ;-)
<sivang> it already supports plugin 
<sivang> (s)
<jordi> and it's little more than using libobby :)
<carlos> Kinnison, ping
<sivang> jordi: ah, there's a lib for the shared network editing functionality? cool!
<sivang> bradb: is this under works or something? https://launchpad.net/people/sivan/+filebug
<Kinnison> carlos: yo
<carlos> Kinnison, I got my branched reviewed and ready to merge
<sivang> (I clicked it after going the bug context direction , after logging in, and go "no page")
<carlos> Kinnison, could you take a look to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5227 ?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<carlos> Kinnison, also, I don't see anything in our code that calls IDistroReleaseQueueCustom.publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS
<carlos> Kinnison, will you take care of that?
<Kinnison> carlos: DistroReleaseQueueCustom constructs an attribute to call
<Kinnison> carlos: check it out
<carlos> oh
<carlos> right
<carlos> I did a grep O:-)
<mpt> sivang, apparently at the time the gobby developers started, gedit's plug-in architecture wasn't mature enough
<mpt> or something
<mpt> and now they're a runaway train
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm running the final tests and will request a merge as soon as they finish.
<Kinnison> carlos: rock on, ta
<carlos> Kinnison, are we running Gina on staging?
<carlos> I want to test this new feature with real data (or something close to real data)
<Kinnison> carlos: gina I believe was run on staging, yes
<carlos> Kinnison, 'was'... so to get IDistroReleaseQueueCustom.publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS called, I need a new execution...
<salgado> mpt, have you seen bug 4772?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4772: Allow advanced searching in FOAF (and elsewhere) In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4772
<Kinnison> carlos: gina doesn't make queue entries
<Kinnison> carlos: the uploader tests are what will call publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS
<Kinnison> carlos: and only if the uploads contain translation tarballs
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, then the question is... are we running that atm?
<Kinnison> We;re doing uploader tests on dogfood currently, talk with cprov and niemeyer about them
<carlos> ok, so I need my code tested there...
<carlos> cprov, niemeyer ping
<carlos> Kinnison, thanks
<cprov> carlos: pong
<carlos> cprov, have you read my conversation with Kinnison ?
* cprov reading .. was afk
<bradb> sivang: re: +filebug from person page: bug 4442
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4442: https://launchpad.net/people/xeon/+filebug -- File not found In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4442
<sivang> bradb: ah ok :)
<cprov> carlos: link was down ... we have uploader tests almost done
<kiko> wth is wrong with this internet 
<cprov> carlos: I'm not sure about the publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS  things that you mentioned, but I can offer you the results of the uploader tests in DF
<mpt> "It is highly advisable to ensure that your system has the security pocket enabled"
<SteveA> only someone who needs total stability, and is not connected to any network ever, would want not to do so
<mpt> --> "It is a good idea to have security updates turned on"
<SteveA> turn this off only if you know enough to disregard this notice.
<mpt> ok, who knows about publishing
<mpt> cprov!
<mpt> cprov, "This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release"
<mpt> What happens if I start reporting bugs on it anyway?
<kiko> mpt, yes?
<mpt> or translating it anyway?
<kiko> nothing bad will happen
<mpt> and then it's published later?
<kiko> it's not a big deal
<kiko> translation may be a problem
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/casper
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/casper/+translations
<mdke> has anyone got time to tell me something of the origins of bazaar?
<mdke> i am curious as to the reasons behind its development
<mpt> mdke, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazaar_(software)
<mdke> mpt, that page doesn't address my specific question, which is why a fork was required, rather than developing the original implementation of the gnu/arch protocol
<mpt> no, but the message it links to from Robert Collins does pretty well I think
<mdke> yeah i was just on that now :)
<mdke> that is good enough, thanks
<mdke> mpt, so is it correct to describe it as a "fork"
<mpt> I don't know enough about the internals
<mpt> ask lifeless or jblack 
<Seveas> mdke, #bzr :)
<mdke> that's ok, I really have the answer from the WP entry
<salgado> hey guys, is there anybody here with read access to production or staging db?
<ddaa> I have limited access to production
<ddaa> how can I help you?
<salgado> ddaa, would you run https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFsMMcl.html there for me?
<salgado> ddaa, and tell me how long it takes
* ddaa looks at the paste
<ddaa> that looks reasonable innocuous... I'll run it
<ddaa> including pqsl spawning time, it takes about 115ms wallclock
<ddaa> and yields a relation with 2 columns and 115 rows
<ddaa> salgado: anything else I can do for you?
<salgado> ddaa, is that the 'Total runtime' that analyze gives?
<ddaa> yes, the "real" value given by the "time" bash builtin.
<salgado> ddaa, hmmm. did you leave the "explain analyze" line at the beginning or you removed it?
<ddaa> hu, I removed it
<ddaa> didn't knew about it, so I did not want to take risks
<salgado> that's what gives the time the query took (together with some other stuff), so if you could run it with that line I'd be glad
<salgado> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/interactive/sql-explain.html
<ddaa> I see.
<ddaa> since it was lowercase, I assumed it was not SQL :)
<salgado> heh
<salgado> it's lowercase because I added it in the paste form
<ddaa> scary
<salgado> but indeed, it looks like that's not part of the thing I wanted you to run
<ddaa> It takes between 20 and 60 ms.
<ddaa> most of the time, about 30ms
<mpt> Why does launchpad/ include an empty "launchpad/" subdirectory?
<salgado> wow, this seems pretty good. 
<salgado> ddaa, would you run another one for me? (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenRRf2I.html) :)
<salgado> that's the last one, I swear
<ddaa> mpt: there's no empty launchpad subdir in my launchpad
<mpt> ok, BEHLETED
<ddaa> salgado: that other one takes 5 or 6 SECONDS!
<salgado> heh
<salgado> thanks ddaa!
<ddaa> you're welcome
* salgado hopes that once he finishes this optimization, we'll see less timeouts in launchpad
<carlos> cprov, ping
<cprov> carlos: pong 
<carlos> cprov, what I need is to do some extra testing
<carlos> so the Rosetta method is tested with real data
<cprov> carlos: does your test need uploads in place ? 
<carlos> cprov, what do you understand by 'in place'?
<cprov> carlos: already imported in the LPDB
<cprov> carlos: or your translations goes with the uploads
<carlos> cprov, no, I need a new build that at the end will execute a Rosetta method to import translations
<carlos> cprov, with the uploads
<cprov> carlos: sorry my lack of ideas, but "end"of what ? which process are you interesting ?
<carlos> cprov, I need that we build a new debian source package
<carlos> with translations
<carlos> that way, our buildd "builds" the source package and imports the translations
<cprov> carlos: right, if I understand, you are interesting in the slave-scanner entry-point (when we collect the build results from slaves)
<salgado> hey guys, where do I choose the topics I want to receive in the launchpad-error-reports mailing list?
<carlos> cprov, right
<cprov> carlos: but at this point we have binaries, not sources ... correct your previous sentence
<carlos> cprov, I don't know the exact details
<carlos> cprov, I only know that the buildd generates the tar.gz, the .deb and I suppose that another .tar.gz with translations
<carlos> (the first tar.gz is the source tarball)
<cprov> carlos: no problem
<carlos> salgado, "Change productseries add and edit pages to autogenerated forms"
<carlos> fuck...
<carlos> salgado, dude you hate me, right?
<cprov> carlos:  no, build generates .deb only, no sources (already in DB) and not translations (atm) 
<carlos> cprov, anyway, I only know I need a full build ;-)
<salgado> carlos, eh?
<carlos> salgado, my last work touched many things there
<carlos> so I guess I will have a big conflict to solve....
<salgado> ouch
* carlos hopes is easy to fix...
<cprov> carlos: what for ? if you explain the process you have in mind maybe I can help you. anyway, if you just know you need a "full built distrorelease" I can help you soon
<carlos> salgado, and you were lucky that the merge request failed or you the problem would be your ;-)
<salgado> carlos, not really. that's from matsubara. I'm only merging for him
<cprov> carlos: if you are brave you can try something in DF, foodix/breezyfood, it's built, but missing binaries 
<carlos> ;-)
<Seveas> salgado, cprov, SteveA told me yesterday that you have k-lining problems, would an IRC bouncer or a screen with irssi help?
<carlos> cprov, I need that DistroReleaseQueueCustom.publish() is called
<salgado> carlos, but anyway, he didn't change too many things.
<carlos> cprov, I don't know the path to that method
<carlos> after that.. all things are under my control
<carlos> cprov, Kinnison prepare that API for me
<carlos> salgado, the view class...
<cprov> carlos: I'm sorry, but neither me 
<carlos> anyway, I hope it's easy
<salgado> Seveas, we were using a link with dinamic IP here and they were k-lining us because there were too many people using
<salgado> Seveas, but now we're routing IRC traffic through the other (static IP) link we have. no the only problem we have is the high latency of this link
<Seveas> salgado, SteveA told me that. The problem is that the IP block from your provider is far too large to whitelist
<Seveas> aha
<salgado> Seveas, but anyway, thanks for offering. I'll ping you if we have any other problems. :)
<Seveas> yw, even though I didn't really do anything ;)
<cprov> carlos: found your points in the code
<carlos> cprov, so, would be possible to test my code tomorrow ?
<carlos> hmmm, is pqm stalled?
<cprov> carlos: not really, what does your code do ?
<Seveas> salgado, is thsi static ip already whitelisted at freenode?
<carlos> cprov, gets the tarball with translations from the buildd and imports them into Rosetta
<salgado> Seveas, I think so because we've never been k-lined with it
<Seveas> :)
<salgado> actually it might have been whitelisted during the sprint we had here
<salgado> we were k-lined in the first days of the sprint
<ddaa> bug #5249
<ddaa> Seveas: can you do me a favor?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugzilla failed: timed out
<Seveas> ddaa, possibly
<ddaa> can you put a Ubugtu for the bazaar product in #bzr?
<ddaa> please
<Seveas> already there :)
<ddaa> thanks, I missed it because it's timing out ATM :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> hmm
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Local branch is not a new version of remote branch.
<Seveas> jay for 25% package loss
<jordi> SteveA: ping
<ddaa> mpt: you've tried to push
<bradb> mpt: do the upsteam cp -a *before* the one on yur local machine
<bradb> s/yur/your/
<mpt> ddaa, correct
<mpt> bradb, what cp -a?
<ddaa> mpt: if you _really_ want to do that, then "push --overwrite"
<mpt> Well, I've made some changes that aren't on chinstrap, so I don't know why I wouldn't want to push
<bradb> mpt: a way of copying a dir easily
<bradb> cp -a somedir somenewdir
<mpt> bradb, not "what's cp -a?", "what cp -a" :-)
<mpt> When do you normally do that?
<bradb> oh
<bradb> mpt: when i create a new branch
<ddaa> mpt: you get this error when you prime the branch on chinstrap by doing cp from the rocketfuel branch
<ddaa> when rocketfuel has had new revision since your forked your local branch
<mpt> This is a branch I've made successful pqm merges from before
<mpt> so it's not new
<bradb> mpt: when you create a new branch, you should first create it on chinstrap, and then locally.
<bradb> my workflow for branch creation is:
<ddaa> mpt: well, that probably means that your local branch was not branched off that branch on chinstrap, but from rocketfuel directly.
<mpt> that seems right
<ddaa> Since the history of the target branch is not a prefix of the history of the local branch, push says that you may be wrong.
<bradb> 1. chinstrap $ cp -a $whatever/rocketfuel-built/launchpad $myarchive/the-new-branch
<ddaa> bradb: hu...
<bradb> 2. mymachine $ cp -a launchpad-upstream the-new-branch
<ddaa> you probably want to cp off rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<mpt> bradb, that can't be right, that would make bzr unusable offline
<ddaa> so you do not copy all the subtrees as well...
<ddaa> mpt: that's an optimisation
<bradb> mpt: How does it make it usable offline?
<bradb> er, unusable even
<ddaa> a way to prevent rsycing the whole branch across on the initial push
<mpt> bradb, by making it impossible for you to create a new branch
<mpt> ddaa, lifeless wrote me a "pull-rocketfuel" script that updates my local copy of rocketfuel, and normally I branch off that
<ddaa> anyway, push --overwrite removes the finger guard
<bradb> mpt: Not "impossible", you'd just need to incorporate what ddaa suggests into your workflow
<ddaa> anyway
<ddaa> guys, you should be using microbranches now
<ddaa> not long lived devel branches
<ddaa> they make ugly bzrk output ;)
<bradb> I indeed shouldn't be copying from rocketfuel-built though anymore, doh :)
<carlos> lifeless, could you take a look to PQM (if you are awake...)
<bradb> carlos: i think it's "working". my changes landed not too long ago, but they took several hours to get out of the #1 spot.
<carlos> bradb, first entry has been there for 3 hours...
<bradb> carlos: in the queue, not in the #1 spot
<carlos> but I will wait ...
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> good point ;-)
<lifeless> carlos: I am
<ddaa> lifeless: importd2bzr is pending-review
<ddaa> now blocked on you
<lifeless> ddaa: what else is in the air that you can work on ?
<ddaa> don't worry many thing
<lifeless> I realise that *that* particular pipeline is now blocked, but its not the only one... good
<carlos> lifeless, I think I was too fast, seems like pqm is working as bradb pointed already but thanks
<ddaa> rollout bzrsync cronjob, but it's blocked on account creation
<ddaa> make branch title and summary optional
<ddaa> that's what I'll be working on
<lifeless> carlos: it is working
<ddaa> lifeless: not screaming at you (yet), just letting you know, so you can nudge the urgency of that item on your todo queue.
<lifeless> yah
<carlos> lifeless, btw, I got this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRDIGYg.html
<lifeless> now rocketfuel is unfucked, things can move again
<carlos> lifeless, I suppose it's because I had 'launchpad/devel/' instead of 'launchpad/devel', right?
<carlos> lifeless, ok, thanks for checking it
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/
<lifeless> your target ^
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless> pqms target ^
<lifeless> yes, the trailing slash matters to pqm
<carlos> ok, I supposed that's the problem
<carlos> lifeless, thanks
<dholbach> good night launchpadders :)
#launchpad 2005-12-06
<jordi> kiko-zzz: oh man
<jordi> mpt: awake?
<jordi> kiko-zzz: how can you be sleeping alreadY?
<kiko-zzz> jordi, I'm not asleep
<kiko-zzz> but I will be soon
<kiko-zzz> what's up?
<jblack> Where do you guys get instructions about how to perform rocketfuel hacking? The bzr specific parts
<jblack> (I need to update the documentation)
<stub> jblack: RocketFuelSetup and PQMSetup are the main pages I think (launchpad wiki)
<jblack> thanks
<jblack> are you guys still using "baz" ? 
<lifeless> no
<jblack> Ok. I'll take that out then
<jblack> PQMSetup is ancient
<lifeless> I updated PQMSetup just recently.
<zakame> hello :) how do I change my destination addy for my @ubuntu.com addy?  I was pointed that it can be done by changing the primary email at lp, and I've done so, but to no effect...
<sivang> Morning
<jamesh> hi sivang 
<sivang> hey jamesh , how's stuff?
<jamesh> good
<c0i0t3> ae galera..alguem pode me ajudar com a instalao do ubuntu ?!?!
<jblack> c0i0t3: ?habla ingles? 
<c0i0t3> jblack no ... s portugues
<jblack> el tiempo es malo por portugues (Yo no hablo porgugues, pero espanol.. malo espanol!)
<jblack> carlos! 
<c0i0t3> =\
<carlos> morning
<c0i0t3> alguem brasileiro ae ?!?!?!
<carlos> jblack, ;-)
<jblack> carlos: feel like giving some distro assistance in your natural lingua?
<carlos> jblack, dude, I'm spanish....
<jamesh> c0i0t3: the brazillians should be up soon
<jblack> I thought you were brazilian? 
<carlos> jblack, ;-)
<carlos> jblack, lamont too :-D
<c0i0t3> sou brasileiro galera.... nao falo portugues
<jblack> jamesh: He lives in brazil. :) 
<c0i0t3> =] 
<jblack> c0i0t3: habla con "cprov" en cinco horas, por favor.
<c0i0t3> jblack pra mim voltar daqui 5 horas?
<carlos> c0i0t3, Os povos brazilian estaro aqui logo, em aproximadamente trs ou quatro horas
<carlos> c0i0t3, si
<jblack> cprov es do brazilia
<carlos> cprov, salgado ou kiko
<c0i0t3> carlos certo.. obrigado em brother =] 
<carlos> c0i0t3, obrigado
<c0i0t3> carlos vc fala portugues?
<jblack> I hope I get points for trying. :) 
<jamesh> c0i0t3: try #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<carlos> c0i0t3, No., pesaroso, somente espanhol
<c0i0t3> carlos blz.. valeu =] 
<c0i0t3> jamesh obrigado =] 
<carlos> c0i0t3,  Eu estou usando Google traduzir:-P
<c0i0t3> carlos a t... risos... 
<c0i0t3> carlos mais voc no poderia me ajudar aqui ento no ?
<carlos> ele  um bocado difcil traduzindo tudo., poderia voc tentar # ubuntu-Br?
<c0i0t3> carlos beleza ento =]  .. valeu
<sivang> jblack: lol
* jamesh wonders if there is a translate.google.com plugin for xchat
<sivang> translate.google.com just let's me in the search form, do they also offer a bable fish service like vista does?
<jamesh> sivang: http://www.google.com/language_tools or http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<sivang> wow
<sivang> nice
* sivang wonders how such services work.
<sivang> although I can't really check if it's a "good" translation, and not a word-to-word
<carlos> sivang, I was using that page to "speak" portuguese
<carlos> sivang, it's not word-to-word
<carlos> sivang, but is not perfect either
<carlos> at least Spanish <-> English
<sivang> Manh boa a todos os brazillians nesta canaleta!  Eu quero saber se voc puder me compreender.
<sivang> :)
<sivang> carlos: I wonder if it does portugeese any better :)
<carlos> sivang, no idea, you should ask celso, salgado or kiko
<carlos> or any other brazilian ;-)
<carlos> spiv, "Adds an option to test.py to stop running tests after the first failure." <- Thank you!!
<jamesh> carlos: I wonder if it does portuguese portuguese or brazillian portuguese?
<carlos> jamesh, I suppose it's portuguese portuguese
<carlos> the brazilian one usually is noted as brazilian...
<jamesh> I think there are more speakers of the brazilian variant though
<carlos> jamesh, right
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/TranslationUploads$ bzr merge ../archive/launchpad-upstream/launchpad/
<carlos> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)
<carlos>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/codecs.py line 178
<carlos>   in write
<carlos> lifeless, ?
<carlos> any bzr expert?
<jamesh> carlos: does the .bzr.log file give any indication of the problem?
<carlos> jamesh, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyhHGuf.html
<carlos> I think the problem comes from my previous merge into rocketfuel
<carlos> bzr is not able to handle the non ascii chars in my surname when merging it into rocketfuel...
<carlos> is the only guess I can do there...
<jamesh> I'm not sure
<stub> SteveA, lifeless: Am I going to break anyone/anything if I need to start my leave next week instead of the 12th?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hello spiv.  how's the supermirror work going?
<spiv> Alright, if a slowly.  I feel like I've got momentum again, though.
<SteveA> can we spend a while talking about it in detail?
<spiv> Sure.
<SteveA> do you have skype set up?
<spiv> No.  I haven't tried sound of any sort on this PC yet, actually.
<SteveA> okay, let's have a phone call.
<spiv> Ok.  My land line is best.
<stub> Is there a skype package for Ubuntu anywhere?
<BjornT> stub: would it be hard (or a bad idea) to make the mailer in production behave like the one used in testing ( or vice versa)? currently in production, emails are sent immediately, while in testing only when the transaction is commited.
<stub> emails are only sent when the transaction is committed
<stub> on both production and staging
<sivang> stub: let me fetch you a link. You better use the one statically linked and shiped with the required qt libs
<lifeless> stub: fine by me
<BjornT> stub: it doesn't seem like that. if something goes wrong in the email ui, an email is sent, but no comment is added to the bug. (the comment gets added to the bug -> an event gets fired off sending the email -> the transaction is aborted)
<stub> lifeless: Ta. I should have everything confirmed tomorrow (damn visas!)
<BjornT> stub: maybe there's something wrong in my code, though, i'll check again
<sivang> stub: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static , that's not a deb package, but a statically compiled binary. but unless you want to do some hand dependency resolution, that's the best approach I think
<stub> BjornT: In theory, the only way of sending an email from a transaction that is later aborted is to bypass the Z3 mail api and use smtplib or similar directly. If that is not the case, it would indicate a Z3 bug.
<stub> sivang: Ta
<jamesh> BjornT: w.r.t. the bugzilla-import branch, I think I will go the route of disabling the event subscribers as the short term solution
<jamesh> BjornT: while making the script run as a real Launchpad user would get rid of the exceptions, it would also result in a lot of email being generated ...
<BjornT> stub: just thought of something, this is when using initZopeless. should i still expect emails to be sent only on transaction commits?
<stub> BjornT: initZopeless sends emails immediately
<BjornT> jamesh: does it matter that they would be generated, if you change the config option, so that emails won't get sent?
<stub> BjornT: The Z3 apis aren't available, so it talks smtplib directly instead (it should all be in the docstrings)
<jamesh> BjornT: maybe that's the best solution then.
<jordi> kiko-zzz: too late!
<jordi> I was sleeping
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: can you come onto #canonical-meeting for a chat with me and spiv?
<BjornT> stub: if the script uses execute_zcml_for_scripts, won't the z3 api be available?
<BjornT> stub: if not, can you think of an easy way of getting the same behaviour as initZopeless, in my tests?
<stub> BjornT: No - it might be an easy fix, but I don't think anyone has looked at wiring it up
<SteveA> hmm, this looks like something i can talk about...
<jordi> SteveA: yesterday I was looking for you in case you wanted to have a read of my mail to the list
<jordi> carlos gave me his ok
<SteveA> jordi: i will read it soon
<SteveA> stub: is there anything i need to help out with to do with email / init_zopeless etc. ?
<stub> SteveA: You can do it if you have time - I haven't looked into it and am not that familiar with the ZCML machinery. There is a chance it is already working if the relevant ZCML directives are added!
<stub> Refactoring lib/canonical/mail to use it though will require thought - some of the zopeless stuff will be relying on the existing behavior (rosetta export failed etc.)
<carlos> elmo, is there any problem with the mailing lists?
<carlos> elmo, I sent an email about an hour ago and I don't see it in the mailing list
<carlos> elmo, my logs say that your server accepted the email
<Znarl> carlos : I can check for you.  From address?
<carlos> Znarl, carlos.perello@canonical.com
<carlos> Znarl, to launchpad@lists.canonical.com
<carlos> Znarl, thanks
<SteveA> stub: what do you want the zcml to do?
<stub> SteveA: The existing directives are enough - it just needs to be made to work in the Zopeless environment. I suppose first thing to test is if it is already working.
<SteveA> in the zopeless environment, we exclude browser:... directives
<SteveA> and load zcml, starting at the script.zcml file
<stub> These are mail: directives
<stub> package-includes/mail*.zcml
<SteveA> i don't think we use package-includes for scripts
<SteveA> if not, they should be included directly in script.zcml
<lifeless> SteveA: hey so..
<lifeless> I've been thinking about overall test suite speed
<lifeless> we talked last week about more focused testing
<lifeless> with cheaper objects as the surrounding infrastructure.
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> i.e. an in memory db like zodb rather than the full mccoy for when we are testing the web presentation layer
<SteveA> but, the need to retain the "intuitiveness" that we have with full-system testing
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> and also
<SteveA> maybe not zodb, maybe sqlite or something
<lifeless> we dont want to test with one implementation and then run with another with no way to validate that they both actually implement the interface
<lifeless> $fasterdb
<carlos> lifeless, hi
<carlos> lifeless, do you have sometime to help me with a bzr problem?
<lifeless> carlos: not right now - in a discussion with SteveA 
<lifeless> have you tried getting help on #bzr ?
<carlos> lifeless, yes, no answers
<lifeless> ok, will come back to you after this meeting and th next
<carlos> lifeless, please, ping me when you finish, ok?
<carlos> lifeless, thank you
<lifeless> SteveA: so it seems to me that a prerequisite to being able to do that is being able to fully validate implementations
<lifeless> which reduces/removes that risk
<lifeless> it may also make it more clear and intuitive to people that we are testing $layer if we have explicit areas for tests for each layer.
<lifeless> so I'm thinking that the following may be very useful in bringing us towards this goal:
<lifeless> A TestWithInterface (or similar name) that takes: a group of interfaces that are logically grouped; a list of groups of classes where each group implements that set of interfaces
<lifeless> a test case that tests the group.
<lifeless> and a test case to run with whichever group is the one use as a fast implementation
<lifeless> this class would:
<lifeless> make a deep copy of the test case that tests the group
<lifeless> run the resulting copies against one set of implementors
<lifeless> then with the nominated 'fast' implementation run the other provided test case.
<lifeless> ---
<SteveA> lifeless: i get some of the idea, and i like the sound of it.  i'd like to talk this over with you using voice sometime.
<SteveA> we should talk supermirror sftp now, though
<lifeless> sure
<sivang> stub: Ta is like "thanks" ?
<stub> sivang: Yes
<sivang> oh :)
<Znarl> carlos : I found your email.  You'll see it appear shortly on the list.
<carlos> Znarl, what's the problem with it?
<carlos> Znarl, thanks
<Znarl> Small oversight with the migration of the lists hardware I am correcting now.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Added some plural forms and improved the Rosetta's about page. (2873: Carlos Perell Marn)
<carlos> Znarl, ok, cool
<lifeless> dilys: yay!
<lifeless> daf: danke
<jamesh> nice.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix 5122 https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5122 (System error on validate team email page). r=salgado (2870: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fix 3924, 5188 and remove the bugmail footer (2871: Brad Bollenbach)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Tweak sampledata for stress-testing of Rosetta templates; fix <https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2234> 'Make translations more discoverable for unpublished packages' (2874: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> can i somehow remove a bug watch?
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> a bug tracker
<dholbach> the savannah one didn't work out
<jamesh> dholbach: not through the web interface
<dholbach> i see
<dholbach> jamesh: thanks. who do i have to ask to remove it?
<jamesh> dholbach: I think stub would be able to
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> stub: would you be so kind and remove the savannah bugtracker from launchpad - it didn't work out - but take youre time, it's not ultra-urgent
<jamesh> dholbach: from my reading of the code, you can't add "the savannah bug tracker"
<jamesh> dholbach: you could add a bug tracker for "project $FOO on savannah" though
<ajmitch_1> jamesh: which gets quite unwieldy
<ajmitch_1> as the whole list of bugtrackers shows up any time you want to add a bug watch, afaik
<dholbach> jamesh: dunno if that's correct, the url is http://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=<bla> for all of them (no matter which project)
<lifeless> dholbach: we assume that bugtracker urls are project specific
<jamesh> dholbach: so you don't need to get the three numbers correct to see an item?
* jamesh wonders if that works for sf
<lifeless> dholbach: this is important in the general case
<dholbach> lifeless: "gnome" is one project? :-p
<lifeless> dholbach: also we would not want savannah showing up for each and every project 
<dholbach> lifeless: me neither
<lifeless> carlos: so whats up ?
<lifeless> dholbach: no, gnome products just setup their own bugtracker reference
<dholbach> lifeless: that's not what i intended
<carlos> lifeless, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyhHGuf.html
<daf> lifeless: keine probleme
<carlos> lifeless, jblack just ping me to help me
<stub> dholbach: Done
<dholbach> SteveA: merci beaucoup
<matsubara> good morning!
<niemeyer> Morning launchpaders!
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<kiko-zzz> morning
<jamesh> hi kiko
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJD1cEN.html
<salgado> lifeless, have you seen this before? or maybe it's a known problem?
<cprov> jamesh: hi, any idea about the glibc error in one of my branches ?
<kiko> hello jamesh 
<kiko> cprov, I think it's the same error BjornT is having, right?
<kiko> isn't it a psycopg issue?
<cprov> kiko: right
<mpt_> jordi, I'm awake now
<jamesh> cprov: no
<BjornT> kiko: it looks like a pyme issue
<jamesh> cprov: I can't reproduce it on my x86 laptop either :(
<cprov> BjornT: uhm ... could be
<jamesh> pyme reminds me of why I dropped swig when developing pygtk
<jordi> mpt_: late, thanks. I was looking for someone with admin rights
<kiko> pyme? interesting.
<kiko> hey jordi 
<kiko> you wanted to talk to me yesterday?
<jordi> same thing, I needed an admin to tweak mailman
<kiko> what list?
<jamesh> cprov: just to help narrow things down, you're running Breezy right?
<jordi> but luckily it was registered by Registry Administrators, so I could change the ownership to bary
<kiko> oh
<jamesh> (trying to think of what's different between my system and your one)
<cprov> jamesh: yes, breezy, security synced, in a pentium M 1.7
<mpt_> jordi, I'm a Launchpad admin, if that's enough
<jamesh> kiko: so it looks like one person has managed to register a sign-only key on Launchpad now
<kiko> jamesh, that's awesome -- but shouldn't there be more?
<jamesh> kiko: I don't know.  I haven'
<jamesh> t seen any new bugs filed about the problem
<salgado> $ bzr merge /mondo/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/prebuilt/
<salgado> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)
<salgado>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/codecs.py line 178
<salgado>   in write
<jordi> mpt: I think so, if you can edit product info
<salgado> anybody seen this before?
<jamesh> salgado: carlos has
<salgado> carlos, did you manage to workaround it?
<kiko> salgado, we had  a problem with that a long time ago when we were assuming log messages were ascii, IIRC
<carlos> salgado, no, talking with lifeless atm 
<carlos> salgado, we are going to debug it
<lifeless> jamesh: I had it happen to me
<lifeless> carlos: I'm going to fob you off onto mpool actually
<lifeless> carlos: if I can find him
<carlos> ok
<carlos> lifeless, we have the launchpad meeting in 10 minutes so it's not a big problem if he's not around yet. Anyway, bzr says that the download will take 3 hours...
<lifeless> it will improve
<carlos> hmm, back to 1 hour
<lifeless> it lies badly
<kiko> lifeless, I wanted to talk to him too..
<lifeless> kiko: ... can I pass on a message ?
<kiko> that I wanted to talk to him :)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I suggest mail though ;)
<SteveA>   https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda   <--- now is your last chance to propose new items for the agenda
<SteveA> workrave now if you need to.  meeting in 8 mins
<kiko> SteveA, do I just add a new item myself?
<SteveA> add it to proposed items
<SteveA> along with your name
<SteveA> and i'll put it into the agenda when i do the final formatting of it
<SteveA> there is a section "proposed items"
<kiko> welcome to december
<SteveA> happy mailman day
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> hello bradb_ good morning
<jblack> bradb: Thanks for the plan. :) 
<lifeless> I'm here but getting a snack
<bradb_> hey kiko, jblack
<SteveA> START OF LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<SteveA> who's here today?
* carlos is here
<bradb_> me
<kiko> me in caps
<gneuman> me
<spiv> me
* Kinnison is here
<jblack> me
<salgado> me
<daf> me
<matsubara> me
* cprov me
<jblack> stevea: me or /me? 
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> heyo
<jamesh> me
<kiko> salgado, wake up cprov/niemeyer
<SteveA> niemeyer: ?
<kiko> they are engrossed in conversation
<niemeyer> me
<niemeyer> me
<niemeyer> me
<SteveA> jblack: it is easiest for me if everyone says something, rather than emotes something
<niemeyer> :-)
<ddaa> Cool, we needed more of those.
<cprov> kiko: wake up you -> (10:00:17) ***cprov me
<niemeyer> <cprov> me
<SteveA> do we have a full house today?
<SteveA> no apologies?
<SteveA> no vacation?
<kiko> cprov, sorry, emoting is hard to read
<lifeless> mpool is awol
<jblack> mpool?
<kiko> stub?
<lifeless> but not strictly required either
<cprov> kiko: np, sorry if I was rude ...
<SteveA> hi mpool 
<kiko> mpool!
<mpool> hi guys
<kiko> the man himself!
<SteveA> welcome daf.  daf will be starting work half time on monday.
<mpool> welcome back daf!
<SteveA> we have a big agenda today
<daf> thanks
<SteveA> so, i'll be asking everyone to keep things moving
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting (discuss changing this, RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<Kinnison> welcome daf
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Production gina run (stub)
<SteveA>  * QA work for launchpad (RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * Review team notice (RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * Bug 3996: Code of conduct security issue (Kiko)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3996: code of conduct signing procedure forces signer to open themselves up to possible attack In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3996
<SteveA>  * Finalize policy for catching of exceptions (Kiko, Steve)
<SteveA>  * Finalize policy for method naming (Niemeyer, Steve)
<SteveA>  * Bzr work status -- PQM, merge bug, other bugs (RobertCollins) 
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> the next meeting...
<SteveA> lifeless: asked that it be put at a different time.
<SteveA> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> its currently 11pm
<jblack> yes! No more 7 am!
<bradb> indeed
<mpt> (I'm here, btw, I got distracted by #ubuntu-desktop)
<lifeless> and thinking is not very effective at this point.
<lifeless> I am wondering about a ~12 hour shift
<kiko> if you want to move it back 1h we're okay but the north americans are not
<lifeless> if that would work better
<mpool> it tends to make me ineffective the next day
<lifeless> other end of everyones day
<Kinnison> It seems to me that we may need to split the meeting into two parts
<ddaa> lifeless: I won't have no 1am meeting
* mpt is used to 1am meetings
<lifeless> ddaa: well, a 8 hour shift then - something like that
<ddaa> +8 hours okay with me
<mpool> who is furthest east in europe? stevea?
<lifeless> I'm happy to coordinate given a list of TZ's and see if a better time is available
<jordi> aloha
<SteveA> i have a proposal
<SteveA> let's not discuss this any more right here
<SteveA> let's have a wiki page, major headings are proposals of meeting time, day of week, time UTC
<SteveA> beneath the heading, you may rate it out -1, -0, +0, +1, along with your name
<SteveA> then, next meeting, or before if you do it quickly, we'll evaluate this
<SteveA> and choose a time
<kiko> sounds good
<SteveA> lifeless: will you put up this page?
<mpool> good
<lifeless> can everyone please put their TZ there ?
<lifeless> SteveA: I will do that and mail the list the url.
<SteveA> ok, thanks lifeless 
<carlos> ok
<kiko> in terms of UTC + offset
<lifeless> I won't propose a time until we have the TZ's there.
<lifeless> kiko++
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<kiko> not those whacky acronyms
<jblack> uptodate
<spiv> I am up to date.
<kiko> I'm the fatsam
<lifeless> missing yesterdays
* Kinnison is utterly out of date
<BjornT> i'm up to day
* jamesh is not up to date.  Will send one for today
<mpt> I'm behind, but I'll be up to date within the next hour
<ddaa> yo spiv, I'm up to date
* SteveA is out of date
<salgado> I'm up to date
<niemeyer> I'm up to date, as of 10 minutes ago :)
<jordi> out of date
<carlos> I started again on Tuesday and owe yesterday's report
<lifeless> sent it in now
* bradb is up to date
<matsubara> I'm up to date
<gneuman> up to date
* cprov has sent some collapsed report for the past week
<mpool> up to date, but keep leaving them for a few days
<SteveA> i want to say that kiko and i have been doing the staff appraisals this week, and we're looking over activity reports for this.  use activity reports to show what you've been doing.  be proud of telling us what you've been doing, day by day.
<SteveA> thank you to all the people who are up to date this week.
<mpool> thanks for letting us know that
<SteveA> jblack, spiv, kiko, lifeless, BjornT, mpt (i'll check you sent it!), salgado, niemeyer, bradb, matsubara, gneuman, mpool, cprov 
<kiko> we're not /only/ looking at them of course
<SteveA> thanks to these people for being up to date
<niemeyer> SteveA: Btw, gtimelog server is out right now.. are you aware if the upstream is gone or if it's something temporary?
<niemeyer> (web server, that is)
<SteveA> niemeyer: ask mgedmin on #pov
<niemeyer> Right, thanks
<SteveA> although, it should be in universe in ubuntu
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA> Actions from the last meeting:
<SteveA>  * MeetingAction: kiko, organise lauchpad user community meeting.
<SteveA>  * MeetingAction: SteveA to summarize the meeting.
<kiko> I have done nothing in that direction.
<SteveA> also, an agenda item of changing the meeting time, which we already discussed
<SteveA> kiko: will you keep at it this week?
<kiko> what is a good way to go forward with that plan?
<kiko> add a notice to the front page and IRC topic?
<kiko> I can do it if someone helps me figure out what to do.
<SteveA> kiko: maybe we can ask jblack and jordi to do it?
<SteveA> these are our community specialists
<kiko> well
<SteveA> or, maybe someone from the launchpad channel can offer to help?
<kiko> what concerns me is how we are going to publicize the list and meeting
<SteveA> mail the meeting to the list
<kiko> we /could/ use one of the ubuntu lists..
<jblack> I'd be thrilled to do the writeups.
<jordi> kiko: our mailing lists, maybe the Fridge?
<SteveA> the fridge
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> sounder?
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> ask mdz / jdub / mako for advice?
<kiko> jordi, jblack: let's talk about this through email? I'll start a thread.
<jblack> kiko: Sure.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<kiko> cool
<jordi> sounder, fridge, launchpad-users (not many users right now, I guess), rosetta-users
* SteveA pings stub
<jordi> kiko: sure thing
<SteveA> okay, let's skip forward
<SteveA>  * QA work for launchpad (RobertCollins)
<SteveA> lifeless: 
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> thats me ;)
<lifeless> so SteveA and I talked on the phone last week about some general issues
<lifeless> there are a number of top level ones:
<lifeless> - helping you guys write more effective tests - tests that are easier to debug and more robust against random breakage
<lifeless> - making the test suite complete before the universe dies of entropy
<lifeless> - giving the test.py ui a facelift to make common things like 'run 1 story' actually work.
<lifeless> I've been considering these and doing some profiling and testing of the test environment
<kiko> the latter is very very very useful
<bradb> very very very indeed
<kiko> I mean I would pay DOLLARS to have that working
<niemeyer> <suggestion> - Making test.py less of a shell script and more of a python program.
<lifeless> niemeyer: thats a implementation detail ;)
<lifeless> anyway
<niemeyer> lifeless: Interesting answer for a QA guy :-)
<SteveA> lifeless: done?
<lifeless> I have a much longer list of feature requests and various specific issues
<lifeless> I'm going to publish that to get feedback on and input into
<Kinnison> lifeless: wikipage?
<lifeless> but those three things are the top level drivers that I'm hearing from Steve, and thus are guiding the time I spend on QA for launchpad
<kiko> I would like to point something out
<lifeless> Kinnison: will email the list when I do that
<kiko> at the moment I am 1000x more concerned with bzr working for us than with an effort to improve QA infra
<Kinnison> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: yes I'm finished
<kiko> so lifeless, how do you feel wrt to that point, given you are our bzr user contact?
* bradb shares kiko's concern, on the same order of magnitude
<niemeyer> +1
* ddaa is mostly concerned with getting timely code reviews
* bradb agrees with ddaa 
<kiko> lifeless?
<lifeless> kiko: I think that the lp team gets priority from me and mpool for bugfixes
<ddaa> all the rest is annoying, but not blocking
<lifeless> some things are obviously easier to fix than others
<lifeless> the merge thing that I finally got fully corrected yesterday is an example of 'not easy'
<kiko> I am unaware of the state of obviousness though and perhaps others are too
<Kinnison> lifeless: which "merge thing" is this?
<SteveA> we've talked about having a bzr plugin so that we don't have to use rsync directly
<lifeless> carlos current bug with unicode & fetch is I suspect and example of 'quite easy' - I've asked mpool to tackle that one
<jblack> Is there a wiki page listing lp priorities? 
<ddaa> SteveA: that's already exist...
<jblack> Same -1 0 +1 concept?
<ddaa> bzr push host:/path
<thisfred> Hi, quick Malone question: is it possible to subscribe (i.e. be notified by email) to all the bugs for one project?
<daf> jblack: good idea
<lifeless> thisfred: not at the moment sorry
<bradb> thisfred: not yet (hey eric)
<kiko> thisfred, not yet, but it will be possible with some caveats
<SteveA> ddaa: not what i'm talking about i think.
<thisfred> hey brad!
<mpool> i think a launchpad giving priorities for issues or bugs would be good
* sivang rushes in - sorry for being late
<jordi> welcome sivang 
<mpt> Malone already has a priority field, mpool
<kiko> mpool, wouldn't just using malone be better?
<SteveA> we need to move this on, because this agenda item isn't about bzr
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> my concern remains though
<SteveA>  * Review team notice (RobertCollins)
<lifeless> The review team hasnt had any meetings since UBZ, next week there will be a meeting.
<lifeless> reviewers: get your time preferences into me via the thread in lp-reviwers, I will be deciding based on the input I have tomorrow morning
<lifeless> thats 8 hours away.
<mpool> kiko: essentially i want voting by people in the lp team; which malone doesn't do yet
<lifeless> that is all.
<SteveA>  * Bug 3996: Code of conduct security issue (Kiko)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3996: code of conduct signing procedure forces signer to open themselves up to possible attack In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3996
<kiko> mpool, we can comment in the status whiteboard
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so this issue has been reported and I think we should look into proposing a solution to the issue
<kiko> has anyone done some thinking about the problem?
<mpt> yep
<kiko> jamesh perhaps?
<mpt> I propose making the CoC a text field, let people add whitespace, and do some sort of diff that ignores whitespace to check that it's not substantially modified once it's signed
<jamesh> kiko: the solution I'd use is check if what_the_user_signed.split() == codeofconduct.split()
<jamesh> kiko: which also solves the issue of people cut/pasting the CoC and missing a newline
<spiv> jamesh: I seem to recall reviewing and approving a change like that already?
<jamesh> spiv: yeah.  I used this approach in the sign-only gpg key validation code
<kiko> jamesh, would you care to fix that bug for us?
<SteveA> then i think the issue is getting elmo to approve of this, and maybe getting the CommunityCouncil to approve of it (if necessary)
<kiko> jamesh, and you mean split() and not strip()?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> we have a technical solution, we need to have it ratified by the social / political folks
<jamesh> kiko: yes.  Make sure that the signed version contains all the words in the original, and in the right order
<SteveA> so, someone should talk with elmo about this.  i volunteer,
<kiko> jamesh, I see, you're right indeed.
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA>  * Finalize policy for catching of exceptions (Kiko, Steve)
<SteveA>  * Finalize policy for method naming (Niemeyer, Steve)
<kiko> will jamesh write the patch to fix this?
<SteveA> can we do this by email?
<jamesh> sure.
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: wait until i've talked with elmo please.
<kiko> SteveA, I'd rather we just decided here and now and I emailed in a decision.
<jamesh> SteveA: yep.
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> it's been in email for 2 weeks
<SteveA> i thought the decidion for method naming was made last week.
<SteveA> it is there in the meeting summary.
<kiko> is it finalized then? are reviewers applying it in their comments?
<SteveA> it needs adding to the HackingFaq
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> it applies to newly submitted reviews
<SteveA> same for exception handling
<kiko> right
<niemeyer> For some strange reason I don't have the mail that decides on it.
<kiko> SteveA, can you finalize the wording of the rule, or agree to one of the proposals?
<daf> the summary of the last meeting didn't mention exception handling
<kiko> SteveA, I'm okay if you do it through email as long as you do it :)
<bradb> SteveA: Any reason for us not to have one, simple wiki page which spells out our coding standards (including, e.g. links to PEP 8 as well, of course.)
<SteveA> kiko: okay.  action for me.
<bradb> ?
<SteveA>  * Bzr work status -- PQM, merge bug, other bugs (RobertCollins) 
<kiko> bradb, we should do that, it's a good point.
<SteveA> lifeless: 
<spiv> bradb: There's a PythonStyleGuide page somewhere, but I expect it's somewhat out of date now.
<SteveA> spiv: can you take on updating this?
<niemeyer> bradb: It'd be nice to have it specified locally, even if pointing to PEP8
<spiv> Sure.
<SteveA> thanks spiv 
<bradb> thanks spiv 
<kiko> spiv, it's on you then? rock!
<SteveA> stub: are you around?
<lifeless> I don't see it in the hacking faq
<lifeless> sorry, irssi was confused
<SteveA>  * Bzr work status -- PQM, merge bug, other bugs (RobertCollins) 
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> can I note first that the hackingfaq page talks coding standards now ;)
<SteveA> yes, but for the third time...
<SteveA>  * Bzr work status -- PQM, merge bug, other bugs (RobertCollins) 
<lifeless> PQM is now finally ready to move to balleny I think. All the moving bits seem to be there, I hope to do some acceptance testing tomorrow
<kiko> yeah, we should summarize it into a document, that page is a mess
<bradb> And a lot more, yep. :)
<lifeless> and then I'll coordinate with elmo to move over asap
<lifeless> merge bug - resolved, bzr in pqm updated to prevent it happening again, and both private and public branches fixed.
<lifeless> other bugs - showstoppers - carlos' unicode bug with fetch.
<lifeless> mpool is going to do that asap I think  - mpool can you confirm ?
* carlos has the source code already downloaded
<kiko> are there any other bugs that people are facing, not including performance?
<carlos> so I only need the instructions to debug it
<SteveA> stub: please say something if you get back on line
<mpool> this is the one mentioned on irc a couple of hours ago?
<lifeless> mpool: yes
<niemeyer> lifeless: Has the sftp URL changed scheme changed in the latest development version?
<niemeyer> s/URL changed/URL/
<daf> niemeyer: yes
<lifeless> niemeyer: it has, I'm agitating for it to change back, cause I think its wrong now ;)
<lifeless> PQM is not running the changed code due to bugs with it
<daf> lifeless++
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> can i ask those with bzr problems to stay after the meeting to raise their issues on the irc channel?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Ok.. it's broken as well in a few different ways, but if we're changing back it's not an issue.
<SteveA> we must move on quickly, as we have several things left to cover.
<lifeless> I'm done on that
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub) 
<SteveA>  * Production gina run (stub)
<stub> Ooh... sorry late. 
<SteveA> stub: actually... can you prepare these
<SteveA> and we'll get to them at the end?
<stub> Sure
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> anything for this section?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<ddaa> yes
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<lifeless> what is this seciton ?
<ddaa> Change: Code review lantency
<ddaa> Change: sysadmin request latency
<ddaa> That's all.
<SteveA> lifeless: read last meeting summaries
<lifeless> SteveA: ack
<ddaa> Oh yes, keep: meeting summaries!
<SteveA> thanks ddaa.  i'll take on doing something about these and getting back to you
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> please go!
* sivang notes meeting summarise of last meeting was very good. thanks for that.
<lifeless> DONE: unfucked rocketfuel, bzr development, test suite improvement design, jblack TDD indoctrination, automated testing spec review
<lifeless> TODO: bzr dev, automated testing interface strawman, test suite improvements, interface-testing mockup, bzr-rollout items like baz2bzr custom build
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Stevea zope3 update (week2)
<lifeless> FIRST POST
<ddaa> DONE: importd2bzr coding
<ddaa> TODO: deploy updatebranches and importd2bzr, optional-branch-title, BazaarTaskList
<ddaa> BLOCKED: supermirror-pull+id-http (spiv+jblack), bzsyncd@macquarie (sysadmins), baz2bzr-cscvs (lifeless)
<jblack> DONE: supermirror
<matsubara> DONE: finally fixed the autogen forms bug and fixed bug related to logintoken validation code.
<matsubara> TODO: merge some validation code for the productseries  source forms, fix more bugs
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<spiv> DONE: Supermirror SFTP hacking, reviewing, misc bugs
<spiv> TODO: Supermirror SFTP, update our SQLObject patches for latest upstream and resubmit them, PythonStyleGuide update.
<jordi> DONE: new import policy, mailman discussion, mail handling
<gneuman> DONE UPLODED A FEW FIXES
<jamesh> DONE: ErrorReportManagement / fix bugzilla-import branch problems brought up in review (was blocked by merge error) / try to track down BjornT's pyme crash (not successful yet)
<jamesh> TODO: pyme crash / bugzilla-import run (dependent on gina run) / code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> BLOCKED: no (but still no idea when the laptop insurance will arrive...).
<mpool> DONE: bzr development
<Kinnison> DONE: More ftpmaster tools, publishing testing, helped cprov and niemeyer organise for uploader testing on mawson, got mawson's librarian tidied up thanks to stub's librarian gc.
<jblack> TODO: supermirror, back to docs
<gneuman> BLOKED NONE
<Kinnison> TODO: Finish ftpmaster tools, write tests for buildd branch, buildd setup with infinity.
<BjornT> DONE: finished and submitted DefaultAffectsTarget for review. spec writing. bug fixing. started on making the email ui produce better error messages.
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nothing currently, although gina on staging needs to finish before I can do more publisher tests.
<jblack> BLOCKED: NONE
<mpool> TODO: better storage (*urgent*)
<BjornT> TODO: make the email ui produce better error messages, including some general refactoring, and fixing bugs related to the email ui.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Catching up on e-mail and triage from holiday; bug fixes
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TODO: New Launchpad page layout, investigate popup killing
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: TranslationUpload review end, Started with POMsgSetPage, some bug triage and user support
<jordi> TODO: backlog of pending requests for new policy
<salgado> DONE: Finished ShipItReports, code review, small fixes, started some optimizations that will hopefully drastically reduce the number of timeouts we see today
<gneuman> TODO: last fixes upload
<jordi> BLOCKED: launchpad-experts
<carlos> TODO: POMsgSetPage, holidays
<SteveA> DONE: management * 10, code reviews
<SteveA> TODO: rest of performance reviews, moin website work, code reviews, zope3 upgrade
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no, except having enough hours in the week
<salgado> TODO: finishe the optimizations, code review, add advanced search to FOAF bug pages
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> BLOCKED: bzr does not let me merge my TranslationUploads branch
<cprov> DONE: soyuz ui branches for review and uploader-test
<cprov> TODO: uploader-test on DF
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<kiko> DONE: staff reviews, help organize breezy auto-test run, various bits of assistance everywhere
<kiko> TODO: finish staff reviews, run Gina, get publisher run, look at helping
<kiko> out with error reporting
<kiko> BLOCKED: Gina run (stub), BZR merge fix (lifeless, reported to be fixed), SteveA (various emails in his inbox)
<bradb> DONE: Caught up on bug triage finally, loads of bugmail, some user support. Smaller bugfixes, InitialBugContacts.
<niemeyer> DONE: Cronjobed bzrsync, travel to async, work on SoyuzProduction, fixes on Smart, ...
<niemeyer> TODO: Work on Soyuz production
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<bradb> TODO: Finish IBC, work on bugfixing + response time
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<salgado> SteveA, in fact, I'm also blocked by bzr, as I just realized the merge failed with the same problem as carlos in another branch of mine
<SteveA> here are the blocked issues I have:
<SteveA> ddaa BLOCKED: supermirror-pull+id-http (spiv+jblack), bzsyncd@macquarie (sysadmins), baz2bzr-cscvs (lifeless)
<SteveA> spiv BLOCKED: no (but still no idea when the laptop insurance will arrive...).
<SteveA> jordi BLOCKED: launchpad-experts
<SteveA> carlos BLOCKED: bzr does not let me merge my TranslationUploads branch
<SteveA> kiko BLOCKED: Gina run (stub), BZR merge fix (lifeless, reported to be fixed), SteveA (various emails in his inbox)
<SteveA> 
<lifeless> SteveA: you missed me
<SteveA> ddaa: does the planning this morning address the first part?
<stub> DONE: PostgreSQL session support
<stub> TODO: Finish of PostgreSQL session support for persistent sessions
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<Kinnison> and me
<SteveA> lifeless BLOCKED: Stevea zope3 update (week2)
<ddaa> SteveA: no, the planning this morning only talked about push, I dunno where pull stands.
<SteveA> Kinnison: you said "nothing currently"
<jordi> SteveA: my BLOCKED depends on kiko's BLOCKED, which seems to look good
<SteveA> ddaa: okay, we need to get you and spiv and jblack talking about that
* bradb is really looking forward to the Z3 update in a big way
<lifeless> SteveA: thats what the monday meeting is about
<SteveA> i'll talk with others about blocked issues after the meeting.
<salgado> SteveA, mine was wrong. the correct is: BLOCKED: bzr won't let me merge into two different branches. same problem as carlos: UnicodeDecodeError
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> stub: production, staging and gina run
<stub> Next production rollout will be from head as of now. Rollout will either be Friday or Tuesday depending on my schedule (I may need to take my leave a week early).
<stub> Not much to report on the Gina front - I had to do a full Gina run again after I nuked some files I shouldn't have from the librarian which may have upset her (not sure, but better safe than sorry). 4TB of disk has arrived for the new Librarian box, currently being burned in and Librarian Garbage Collection has been successfully tested so there are no blockages apart from approval of Gina's output.
<Kinnison> SteveA: well, I'm not blocked for the next two or three days I guess, I can probably last until next week
<stub> Bitch now or tomorrow if there is urgent stuff that needs to land for the production rollout.
<jblack> eat more fiber.
<mpool> salgado: you mean there are two particular branches you can't merge into?
<ddaa> SteveA: also, I still have couple of unblocked pipelines
<Kinnison> stub: LibrarianGC seems to block the publisher
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, you're BLOCKED: gina running on staging.
<Kinnison> stub: so I'd suggest you get it running on production ASAP
<Kinnison> stub: otherwise we may hit issues
<kiko> stub, so has gina run on staging? when did that happen?
<salgado> mpool, yes, I tried to merging from rocketfuel into them and it failed. gneuman had the same issue
<salgado> s/to merging/to merge/
<SteveA> anything totally CRITICAL to talk about?  we have 30s left.
<stub> Kinnison: Last I saw, the publisher was the rude one with locking - LibrarianGC design should make her play well with others.
<stub> kiko: Gina is still running on Staging
<kiko> okay, thanks.
<Kinnison> stub: fair enough
<SteveA> okay, that's it. watch the list / irc header for time of next meeting
<Kinnison> stub: It probably only causes issues with an initial publish
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<ddaa> countdown?
<salgado> stub, have you seen my email on the optimizations front?
<jblack> 54321
* Kinnison guesses he could make the publisher's transactions even shorter
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
* SteveA chats with spiv
<carlos> mpool, so, Do you have time to check my problem?
<spiv> SteveA: I'm about to sleep
<jblack> ddaa: You wanted to talk?
<stub> salgado: Nope - nothing new from you in my inbox
<salgado> ouch
<stub> salgado: oh - the one from earlier today. I though I replied?
<ddaa> jblack: i'd like to know where supermirror-pull is standing ATM
<stub> salgado: Yes - feel free to make the query do the outer join in both halves of the UNION. It looked fine.
<mp1> lifeless: I have a test failing locally but running fine on PQM, interested?
<jblack> The core stuff can be finished by the time you wake up tomorrow. Much of the fluff can be done by monday. 
<lifeless> mp1: yes
<ddaa> jblack: rollout ETA?
* bradb & # bbl
<ddaa> jblack: just to know when I should nag you again next.
<jblack> ddaa: for core stuff, 24 hours. for extras (like concurrant mirrroing), monday.
<jblack> Thats if I behave awkwardly, but not unreasonably.
<salgado> stub, that's good news... but to make all vocabs use that query and avoid duplication is going to be quite some work, as I can't use sqlobject's facilities because of that LEFT OUTER JOIN
<ddaa> jblack: ATM I'm also blocked on the id-based http and the bzrsyncd account to actually use it.
<stub> salgado: You can fake it by hiding the OUTER JOIN in a subselect
<jblack> ddaa: When's the soonest you need?
<ddaa> yesterday
* salgado tries
* lifeless translates
<ddaa> Seriously, it's not life-or-death matter
<lifeless> jblack: ddaa would like it live as soon as reasonable
<lifeless> ddaa: jblack wants to deliver whatever you need
<stub> SELECT [rows]  FROM Person where id IN (SELET id FROM Person LEFT OUTER JOIN EMailAddress ON blah blah WHERE person.id = emailaddress.person and blah blah blah blah) -- pass that whole where clause into a SQLObject select()
<stub> sucks, but works
<stub> checkout Person.topPeople now
* jblack is confused. I'm not providing you the id stuff. You're publishing a list via http. You never get anything back from me.
<ddaa> jblack: that's cool then. I'd like you to send me an email when the stuff is live.
* mpt proposes renaming topPeople to topTranslators
<jordi> mpt: heh
<lifeless> jblack: ddaa is telling you what other things block him, not what things *you* have to do
<ddaa> lifeless+
<lifeless> jblack: hes meaning to take the pressure off you I think
<jblack> aahhh.
<lifeless> jblack: but failing to say so
<jblack> ddaa: Ok. When do I become inconvienant to you. :) 
<ddaa> jblack: I'm telling you that there are other things blocking the same thing.
<ddaa> jblack: when all the other blockers are gone :)
<mpt> lifeless: nm, it's passing now and I don't know why
<mpt> I haven't changed the code since it was failing
* jblack throttles ddaa.
<ddaa> And if I give the same answer to everybody, it's not going to be done ever :)
<lifeless> jblack: I have a request for you
<jblack> lifeless: shoot
<lifeless> mpt needs some bzr doco for the launchpad workflow that he can refer to when noone is around
<kiko> lifeless, are updated debs available with your fix?
<lifeless> would you like to write that up ?
<lifeless> kiko: the data fix is to rocketfuel
<jblack> lifeless: I'd love to. 24hr turnaround ok?
<mpt> that's fine, jblack, thanks
<lifeless> jblack: timing is as soon as reasonable. I'd say monday would be fine even
<lifeless> jblack: SteveA has a list of the specifics, if you could chat with SteveA ...
<jblack> mpt: Can you email me with the things you're looking for?
<mpt> ok
<jblack> stevea: can you copy that to me? 
<jblack> switching networks
<SteveA> jblack: particularly, what we'd like to see is a document listing the parts of the old baz workflow (pull, switch, commit, undo, mirror etc) and how that step works with our new bzr / rsync setup
<lifeless> kiko: so, just rsync rocketfuel/launchpad/devel locally again and merge and it should work
<lifeless> kiko: the code fixes are in all current debs.
<kiko> lifeless, ah. and the prebuilt tree will work again?
<kiko> thanks.
<ddaa> SteveA: anything you need me for in the next half hour? I'd liko to have lunch now.
<lifeless> I'll just check the prebuilt tree, una momento
<lifeless> kiko: thanks.
<lifeless> kiko: the -built tree was not fixed, I'm running the fix on it
<lifeless> couple of minutes
<kiko> thanks, fine.
<lifeless> done
* ddaa leaves for lunch
<salgado> stub, how does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSnmfy6.html perform on production?
* Kinnison -> lunch
<jblack> stevea: Great. I've got it covered
<SteveA> thanks jblack 
<carlos> salgado, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileUw3YyE.html
<carlos> salgado, that's the way to fix the problem with bzr
<stub> salgado: slow
<stub> salgado: 7 seconds cold
* salgado fixes and tries another merge. thanks carlos
<stub> salgado: 5 seconds warm
<carlos> salgado, mpool gave me the fix ;-)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<salgado> stub, that's sad. this one would have been easy to write using only sqlobject's facilities
<salgado> stub, do you think it's possible to write it using a select that gets all the results, and then INTERSECTING that select with more restrictive selects? (and making it fast too, of course)
<stub> Getting all the results is the slow bit
<salgado> and we can't really optimize that, I guess
<stub> nope
<salgado> mpool, thanks for the bzr fix, dude
<salgado> mpool, should I expect it to be on jbailey's snapshot repo tomorrow?
<jbailey> mpool, salgado: If there's something you need urgently, I can respin at anytime.
<mpool> yes, should be 
<mpool> ok
<mpool> jbailey: but salgado's stuff is coming from robertc-lp-integration, isn't it?
<jbailey> mpool: No idea.  I'm just the child labour in the middle that produce the goods. ;)
<stub> salgado: Is it a lot of work dumping SQLObject in those vocabularies and just using SQL? Iirc it wouldn't be much work and the end result would be more readable anyway.
<lifeless> SteveA: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/interfaceverification.txt
<lifeless> sivang_away: you will probably find that interesting too
<salgado> stub, that's what I do now, and it's because of that that the code is not so easy to maintain
<salgado> no rocket science, though. but it'd be less work if I could use only sqlobject
<lifeless> salgado: you dont need to use integration debs
<lifeless> you can use the stock bzr debs.
<salgado> lifeless, really? I thought we all should be using the integration debs. (this is what we get from jbailey's repo, right?)
<lifeless> salgado: really
<lifeless> we had to use integration when we first started, but everything needed for your client machines is in .dev now
<stub> salgado: it is complex because of the code reuse - might be worth dropping that and just having several similar classes and some duplicated code rather than the much more complex one that is reused. Will only know in hindsight though ;)
<salgado> lifeless, and where can I get them fron?
<salgado> stub, indeed, I've been considering this idea
<lifeless> salgado: thats what jbaileys repo gives you
<jordi> kiko: can we look at the community thing during my evening?
<jordi> I'm at work right now
<lifeless> salgado: he has bzr and bzr-integration debs
<salgado> lifeless, oh, now I see. the first time I looked at that repo I didn't see the bzr-integration packages. anyway, I'm not using them
<kiko> jordi, sure.
<thisfred> meeting's over right? ;) I have another question
<thisfred> if you register a new product, you can indicate a project
<thisfred> can that be any string? 
<jordi> thisfred: a project needs to be created
<salgado> thisfred, no, it has to be an existing project, AFAIK
<thisfred> oh, ok
<jordi> thisfred: assigining products to projects should be done only in cases like GNOME, where the gnome project produces many proucts like gnome-panel, gnome-applets...
<jordi> thisfred: some people create a project for just one product, which is a bit wrong
<thisfred> what are the criteria for creating one? I'd like to slowly move the extension products for our cms to launchpad, and so it would be nice to have a 'Silva' project
<jordi> thisfred: that's a good example of a product :)
<jordi> err
<jordi> a project
<thisfred> but i see where you'd want to limit the number of projects
<ddaa> thisfred: the silva project exists already
<thisfred> wow, ok cool ;)
<ddaa> And indeed, that's a good example of a project
<thisfred> I'm really excited, a third party developer just announced he wants to move his e-learning extension to launchpad
<jordi> thisfred: great!
<ddaa> I think we should rename projects to something else.
<ddaa> It's just confusing.
<sivang> lifeless: I'm looking, thanks for the link 
<ddaa> Maybe, that should be a "Suite", or a "Collection".
<ddaa> I think Suite might better capture the spirit of it.
<thisfred> ddaa: the name isn't that clear, but the accompanying text explains it adequately I think
<thisfred> at least I goit it ;)
<ddaa> thisfred: rules of UI design: 1. users don't read docs 2. user don't read informative text 3. user don't read anything.
<jordi> ddaa: yes.
<thisfred> heh
<jordi> ddaa: when I have time, I want to prune the list of projects, because it's full of crap
<ddaa> We just put informative text there because otherwise people would complain there's no informative text. So put text there, and people ignore it :)
<ddaa> mpt: here?
<jordi> ddaa: it's great :)
<ddaa> jordi: I'll send an email to the mailing list.
<mpt> ddaa, yo
<ddaa> ha, maybe not :)
* sivang listens to Acoustica, Scorpion in the background
<ddaa> mpt: do you agree that the thing that Launchpad calls "Projects" and thing that people out there call "a project" are different things?
<mpt> I think the former is a subset of the latter
<ddaa> In my experience, there's a significant amount of confusion going around. Typically, people come thinking "I want to register my pet project" and go creating a launchpad project.
<mpt> e.g. jdub gave a talk at Guadec featuring the slide "Gnome: product or project?"
<mpt> Yes, and it doesn't help that they're only two letters different.
<ddaa> Right, so I'm suggesting that the UI should drop this confusing "project" thing and have only "suites" and "products".
<ddaa> What do you thing?
<ddaa> * What do you think?
<mpt> suites?
<mpt> Is Gnome a suite?
<stub> Products and product groups
<ddaa> mpt: I think it's a suite...
<mpt> "The Mozilla suite" and "The Mozilla Project" are very specific and very different things
<ddaa> stub: that might be even better
<mpt> product groups seems better
<ddaa> mpt: agreed
<mpt> DOIT
<ddaa> mpt: so what about stub's suggestion?
<stub> Change it in the UI and keep projects internal
<ddaa> mpt: my pipe is really really very full, look at BazaarTaskList for things currently on my queue.
<stub> maybe refactor the code when we are 100% sure
<mpt> Report a bug, ddaa, and I'll do it later
<ddaa> mpt: That's what I wanted to hear :)
* mpt wonders if we have any popups asking for "Valid ProJectName"
* sivang tries to read lifeless's document while at the same time manual testing work's product.
<mpt> J->j
<ddaa> mpt: check products/$product/+admin
<mpt> that could be a problem, as it comes directly from the schema afaik
<ddaa> BTW, I think that much of the +admin stuff should be accessible to the project owner.
<ddaa> People should be allowed to change their product/project/branch/series names.
<ddaa> and the affiliation of their products to a project
<SteveA> jamesh: do the stripping-CoC-comparison code please.  also, we should add a line to the end of the CoC that goes something like:
<SteveA>   Optional line of text to make the document unique: [add some letters and numbers here] 
<ddaa> mpt: bug 5276
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5276: "Project" is a confusing term In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5276
<matsubara> ddaa: now they can, with my bug fix for 1132.
<ddaa> bug 1132
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1132: no obvious way to link an extant product to a new project In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132
<ddaa> matsubara: that's cool. That fixes part of the issue.
<ddaa> mpt: the fix for that bug problably features a ValidProjectName selector.
<ddaa> Oh...
<ddaa> BTW
<ddaa> THAT BREAKS IMPORTD
<kiko> what does?
<ddaa> one more reason to kill buildbot :(
<ddaa> kiko: changing the project of a product which has a rcs import
<ddaa> because the job spreading is done _wrong_
<kiko> ddaa, what do you propose we do?
<ddaa> Three options...
<SteveA> i think we've already discussed this to death, ddaa
<SteveA> we have a plan
<ddaa> SteveA: tell me
<SteveA> if the plan needs revising, let's get the same people together who discussed this before
<ddaa> What's the plan?
<SteveA> and not just discuss it informally on irc
<ddaa> In short, the plan is "fix importd", right?
<SteveA> the plan is that we don't know enough yet to know whether buildbot is a real problem, and that we review this question later.
<SteveA> and we can discuss it again on monday
<ddaa> bah, okay, if everybody is happy with rcs import failures piling up...
<SteveA> in the meeting that is scheduled for this thing
<ddaa> thinking of which... that can be fixed while keeping buildbot.
<ddaa> orthogonal issue
<ddaa> one way or another there's a big quality problem there
<sivang> lifeless: "ompletes inside the heat death of the universe" ?
<ddaa> sivang: last time I checked the full launchpad test suite took about 45mins to run on my laptop
<mpt> stub, https://staging.ubuntu.com/ gives me a timeout error
<mpt> salgado, it's a foaf problem
<mpt> you know about it?
<stub> mpt: That has been fixed, but staging hasn't got the change yet due to the gina run
<mpt> ok
<sivang> ddaa: probably good to people who runs thos test to have Dual optron amd machines with fast SATA drives :)
<sivang> and a nice amount of 2GB for a testing server wouldn't hurt, as well
<sivang> RAM, that is
<sivang> ddaa: anyway, so "heat death of the universe" relates to the fact it takes 45 minutes to run them?
<ddaa> that's was a slight overstatement to express the feeling the developers have with running this test suite
<sivang> ddaa: well , I have a PHP test suite here that takes about 16 hours when the weather is good :)
<ddaa> Not good enough for us since the full test suit is run by pqm for every merge request.
<sivang> ah, right
<sivang> ddaa: anyway , thanks for the clarification. 
<kiko> mpt, bradb: would it make sense to have FIXED and INPRODUCTION?
<kiko> or FIXED and DEPLOYED?
<kiko> so we'd have
<kiko> UNCONFIRMED, CONFIRMED, BEINGFIXED, FIXED, DEPLOYED
<mpt> kiko, dude, no need to shout
<mpt> ;-)
<kiko> aren't statuses uppercase? :)
<mpt> only in the 20th century
<mpt> There's one bug report about having "Unconfirmed", "Confirmed", and "Being fixed"
<mpt> and another bug report about renaming "PendingUpload" to "Pending Release"
<carlos> daf, hi, are you there?
<kiko> I'd rather have Fixed and Deployed or something like that
<kiko> having Fixed not be the final state
<kiko> because there's a strong developer mindset of setting the bug as Fixed when it is in revision control
<mpt> fair enough
<kiko> Deployed might not work for distro people 
<kiko> I can initiate that discussion
* mpt doesn't like the word "deployed", it sounds like bombs
<kiko> yeah
<daf> carlos: yo
<mpt> so, Unconfirmed, Confirmed, Being Fixed, Fixed, Something
<kiko> yes.
<kiko-fud> mpt, nicest suggestion I've seen is Fixed and Released
<kiko-fud> but ponder over it as lunch occurs ;)
<bradb> kiko-fud: I think I might prefer optional FIXED metadata, specifying which branch the fix is available in, and/or which release the fix is available in
<carlos> salgado, is there anyway to merge to teams?
<carlos> s/to teams/two teams/
<bradb> And, in fact, /maybe/ at least one of those pieces of metadata would need to be required to mark a bug fixed.
<salgado> carlos, no
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people/penerjemah and https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-id smell like the same team
<carlos> jordi, WTF? https://launchpad.net/people/andalu  does that language exists?
<mpt> That's not a language, it's a restaurant
<jordi> carlos: I have a mail from this dude to reply to
<jordi> carlos: We need to seriously think about how to handle this
<kiko-fud> mpt, LOL
<jordi> damn
<kiko> stub, why are there only 42 gigs free on staging?
<kiko> jordi, what's up?
<kiko> stub, I thought the librarian GC would free up more
<stub> kiko: The entire librarian contents was manually removed before the last Gina run
<mpt> jordi, is the message from Carlo Miron about Django still in your queue?
<kiko> stub, okay so far, but I still wonder where all the space there is going then
<stub> kiko: I'll run the garbage collector again - Gina might be uploading duplicates.
<jordi> mpt: yes
<jordi> I'm working on all of them now
<mpt> good good
<jordi> mpt: it's tedious, I need to find if who requests is the author first
<jordi> if you know they are, for django, I can do it straight away :)
<kiko> stub, how big was our librarian storage in asuka before we nuked it?
* salgado finished unfucking people vocabs, which will probably result in a lot less timeouts in Launchpad
<salgado> and now it's time for lunch
<stub> launchpad@asuka:/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/librarian$ du -ks .
<stub> 74786600  
<kiko> hmmm ok
<stub> I think there was around 4% disk free
<kiko> it was zero before gina ran?
<stub> (that is the current librarian usage - not historical)
<kiko> wow
<kiko> there's around 8% now
<Kinnison> I can fee up some room on staging
<Kinnison> there's an old published archive we can dump
<Kinnison> shall I rm it?
<stub> If it isn't needed, please do. We don't want the gina run to die at 99% ;)
<Kinnison> rm underway
<Kinnison> How's the disk looking on asuka now?
<kiko> stub, why is gina running again, FTR?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> this is yesterday's run
<kiko> sorry
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> fair enough
* Kinnison isn't too bothered
<kiko> Kinnison, it is /very/ close to finishing
<kiko> 15:50:21 DEBUG   BinaryPackage xdialog-2.0.6-3 published.
<kiko> I'd estimate another 30m or less
<Kinnison> coolio
<Kinnison> kiko: the rm is in universe/d
<Kinnison> kiko: so we're not gonna hit issues with gina and disk at least :-)
<kiko> how big is the archive you published?
<Kinnison> which, where?
<Kinnison> If it was a full one, it'd be ca. 70-100g
<kiko> the one you're nuking
<kiko> yea
<Kinnison> kiko: ca. 66G left to free from this archive
* Kinnison longs for unlink() and then FS-GC
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1855 (Change productseries add and edit pages to autogenerated forms). r=salgado (r2875: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
<jordi> I gotta learn Andalusian
<jordi> I have a request to get rid of the users "reimar-heider" and "reimar-heider-merged"
<kiko> salgado, don't forget jane's emails
<kiko> jordi, "get rid"?!
<salgado> kiko, I won't. just want to get that branch into pqm so I can tell her it'll be merged soon
<jordi> I have a request from him
<jordi> he says they were merged, but they still appeared here and there
<jordi> maybe that's a bug fixed already though
<kiko> salgado, okay. talk to stub about this into production?
<stub> land it and email me the revision number
<salgado> thanks stub!
<carlos> jordi, I think the user accounts are not removed but marked as 'merged'
<carlos> jordi, they should not appear
<carlos> in any place as far as I know
<jordi> carlos: yeah, but he complainedback then that they did appear
<jordi> they don't seem to appear ow though
<carlos> jordi, I suppose he's not talking about getting them typing the URL by hand...
<jordi> no
<jordi> he was getting them here
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/ku
<jordi> apparently not anymore
<mpt> kiko, Fixed and Released seem good to me too
<mpt> Released can act like VERIFIED for QA teams that want to work that way
<stub> Night!
<ddaa> Hey, anybody can help me with zope?
<ddaa> kiko?
<BjornT> ddaa: i might be able to help you
<kiko> stub, yes ddaa?
<ddaa> I have a a problem with the branch-summary-listing.pt template
<Kinnison> asuka cleaned up
<Kinnison> there is> 100G free now
<ddaa> When I use it, either included in another template, or directly, the view is set to a SimpleViewClass, although the branch.zcml seems to say it should be a BranchView
<ddaa> Which fucks me because I need to use a BranchView method there. Other templates defined in the same browser:pages element have a correct view (e.g. branch-portlet-details.pt uses the BranchView)
<ddaa> kiko: any idea (feels free to punt to BjornT if you are busy)
<salgado> how do I run a test inside lib/canonical/librarian/ftests?
<salgado> I mean, a single test that is there
<kiko> ddaa, I'm on the phone, BjornT is a better choice
<ddaa> BjornT: :)
<BjornT> ddaa: ok. i'm not sure i follow completely. how do you use it exactly? <browser:page ... template="branch-summary-listing.pt" class="BranchView"> should work.
<ddaa> branch.zcml line 57
<BjornT> ddaa: ok, that should work. it doesn't?
<ddaa> Nah, it does not...
* BjornT takes a closer look
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> ??
<ddaa> the template actually uses the view a bit later...
<ddaa> WTF???
<bradb> salgado: --test=test_name should work
<BjornT> salgado: python test.py -f --test="test_you_want_to_run" canonical.librarian
<BjornT> ddaa: where do you see that it's set to a SimpleViewClass?
<ddaa> In some code I added here to handle empty product title and description
<ddaa> so it's not something you can test easily, I'll try to isolate the issue
<ddaa> essentially, I have a tal_attributes="href view/edit_link/url"
<ddaa> where the edit_view method returns BranchContextMenu().edit()
<ddaa> hu, the "edit_link" method does
<ddaa> Then trying to display the page gives me a tales backtrace
<ddaa> Where the context is is Branch, but the view is a SimpleClassView
<BjornT> ok, don't be fooled by the class' repr(), it will say it's a SimpleViewClass, even though you have a custom class. zope3 does evil things and construct new classes automagically
<ddaa> then why does it display in the backtrace :(
<jordi> carlos: can you make "basblank" the owner of gnomesword?
<salgado> BjornT, that doesn't seem to work
<kiko> niemeyer, cprov: meeting in 4m
<carlos> jordi, sure
<BjornT> salgado: what test do you want to run?
<cprov> kiko: ok
<jordi> carlos: and make the product rosetta official
<niemeyer> kiko: Really?
<salgado> BjornT, librarian/ftests/test_gc.py
<carlos> jordi, isn't it using GTP?
<BjornT> salgado: ah, that's more than one test. you can do: python test.py -f canonical.librarian.ftests.test_gc
<salgado> aparently the --test will look only for doctests and pagetests
<jordi> is it?
<jordi> the authors asked to move to rosetta
<carlos> jordi, don't know, I'm asking you :-)
<carlos> jordi, what about malone?
<BjornT> salgado: --test will work for running a single test within test_gc.py
<salgado> I see
<jordi> carlos: nope, I guess.
<kiko> niemeyer, derivation
<salgado> BjornT, thanks, dude. :)
<jordi> not... yet. :
<jordi> :)
<BjornT> ddaa: what does the traceback say? (apart from saying that the view is a SimpleViewClass)
<jordi> carlos: not in the tp
<carlos> jordi, I don't see any "basblank" account
<carlos> jordi, name and surname?
<ddaa> NotFoundError: (<bound method SimpleViewClass from /home/david/home/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/branch-summary-listing.pt.edit_link of <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/david/home/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/branch-summary-listing.pt object at 0x425b2dcc>>, 'url') 
<jordi> bastian frank
<jordi> sorry, basfrank
<carlos> jordi, done
<jordi> thanks
<carlos> np
<ddaa> BjornT: thanks for you help, but I have to leave now.
<ddaa> sorry
<BjornT> ok
<carlos> How is possible that http://pqm.ubuntu.com/ has as the first entry a merge request that has been merged already ?
<ddaa> BjornT: thanks, I'm unblocked now.
<BjornT> carlos: it could be that the request was sent twice
<carlos> BjornT, I don't think so. I have been following the queue
<bradb> Is there a simple way in postgres to add a column before another column without, say, dropping and recreating the table?
<carlos> and with that date, it was only once
<carlos> bradb, before?
<carlos> why before?
<carlos> does the order matter?
<jordi> carlos: thanks
<bradb> carlos: As a matter of hubris, at the least, yes.
<carlos> jordi, about what? 
<bradb> It's the "id" column. It should be the first column, like all other tables in the db that I've seen.
<jordi> ca	gnomesword
<jordi> fucking lag
<carlos> jordi, you said already thanks for that ;-)
<jordi> i did?
<carlos> jordi, but you are welcome anyway :-P
<jordi> it's the lag
<carlos> bradb, ok
* bradb lets stub sort it out
<jordi> ca	did you reply to the marathi dude?
<carlos> jordi, for the language link with the country?
<carlos> jordi, yes
<jordi> Subject: Please appoint a team for Marathi translation of Ubuntu
<jordi> To: rosetta@ubuntu.com
<jordi> for this one
<carlos> jordi, date?
<jordi> nov 18
<carlos> jordi, no, I didn't answer it
<jordi> ok
<jordi> will do
<carlos> jordi, it's added already
<jordi> i know
<jordi> but I hadn't seen a reply
<kiko> right on
<jordi> lag lag lag
* bradb & # lunch, bbl
<mpt> bradb, ping
* Kinnison goes to grab dinner before he implodes
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<jordi> I'm off
<mpt> lifeless / mpool / jblack, bzr merge error
<mpt> How do I undo half a merge?
<mpt> there's no undo
<salgado> mpt, bzr revert
<mpt> ah, but there is revert
<bradb> mpt: pong
<mpt> bradb, so about these statuses
<bradb> mpt: You shouldn't have to undo half a merge, should you? Merges are transactional, AIUI.
<mpt> the merge crashed, bradb
<bradb> Yeah, does "bzr st" report that there are changed files?
<mpt> I don't know, and it's too late to find out, but I'll remember that next time
<bradb> Anyway, statuses
<mpt> ooh, bzr st reveals a file I forgot to add
<mpt> anyway, statuses
<mpt> Unconfirmed, Confirmed, Being Fixed, Fixed, Released
<mpt> what say you?
<bradb> Could "Released" simply be "Fixed" with metadata saying in which release(s) the fix is available?
<bradb> (At least the first four seem to be clearly useful, IMHO.)
<mpt> bradb, off the top of your head, what's the release of the latest Launchpad on production?
<bradb> Alternatively (or in addition), you could provide which branch the fix is available on, to be useful for projects that take forever to make actual releases.
<bradb> mpt: I thought about that. LP is an exception to the rule.
<bradb> I'd expect the other 99.5% of projects to actual have useful release numbers, even for projects that take a long time in between releases.
<bradb> What do you think?
<kiko> I agree.
<mpt> I'm thinking about Mozilla
<mpt> a bug is fixed in a nightly build, and maybe in 1.0.8, but not yet in the 2.0 branch...
<mpt> Would this be related to infestations?
<kiko> mpt, those are tasks on different product series.
<bradb> Right.
<kiko> that's analogous to distribution release tasks (backports)
<kiko> they are not implemented yet
<kiko> and they will probably not be delivered until Ubuntu is happy with basic Malone operations
<mpt> so instead of "Released", we have "Fixed", which when selected enables an "in:" text field
<bradb> Something like that, yeah.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I don't know
<kiko> I like the idea of a status transition triggered by the fix going into a released version.
<kiko> I don't know if the text field is very useful -- it appears to be something you could infer from the task target
<mpt> kiko, do you mean that it should be a <select> instead? or that it shouldn't be present at all?
<bradb> kiko: I don't think you can infer it from the task target. I imagine, for example, seeing exactly which Ubuntu package version I need to upgrade firefox to to fix, for example, a security bug.
* mpt sees his bzr bug has already been reported
<bradb> I'm not thinking of the "In:" field being freeform though. It should be something that makes sense to LP, I think. (In this way, you could, for example, easily see what bug reports were fixed in a specific release.)
<bradb> I imagine that "Released" should have to carry this metadata anyway, which is why it seems to me that having a separate status for it may be redundant (can be inferred from Fixed + release metadata)
<kiko> mpt, I wish it wouldn't need to be present at all -- and that a pure distro task, when "Released", would annotate itself with the latest version of the package in the distro. There is a sync issue though.. maybe you're pointing me the right direction
<bradb> I imagine we can populate it automatically for people that use the mechanisms (i.e. Soyuz) to allow that to be so. For the others (for example, product authors that don't use the supermirror), I think they should have the option of setting that metadata by hand.
<kiko> yeah, I see your point
<kiko> I think you are onto something
<kiko> but I am a bit in doubt of not having a separate status.
<kiko> what does it mean to mark the bug Fixed?
<mpt> it may make advanced searching more difficult
<kiko> a) what does the end-user do when he commits a change to RCS?
<kiko> b) what does he do when his change is merged into HEAD?
<kiko> c) what does he do when his change is present in a released version?
<kiko> all different moments in time
<kiko> particularly with DRCS
<kiko> for CVS and SVN-using projects, a) and b) are usually the same in the absence of branches
<kiko> I have said enough for now :)
<mpt> (a) isn't tracked in Launchpad, because we track bugs in distributions, not in people's private RCS archives
<mpt> (b) is "mark the bug fixed in the product"
<mpt> (c) is "mark the bug as Released in the product"
<mpt> (waitasecond, "Releas"ing a "Bug"
<mpt> ?)
<bradb> heh
<kiko> yeah, that sounded bad. even releasing a Task.
<mpt> Fly! Fly away, my pretty task! You're free now!
<bradb> a. if the commit is done in a place that LP knows about, LP can mark it "Fixed" => "in <revision> (download patch)". if not "Fixed" => some kind of UI that says "hey, nobody told us what branch this was fixed in and we don't know of any versions in which the fix has been released yet"
<bradb> b. merged into head is another branch in which the fix exists (if LP understand what HEAD is, we can say it's fixed in HEAD too then.)
<bradb> c. if the fix passes through a "publishing process" that LP knows about, we can set the fixed release automatically, otherwise we have to rely on the UI from a. to let the developer/release manager tell us about it manually
<bradb> "Fixed" => "in 0 known branches [add one] "\n"in 0 known releases [add one] ", roughly
<bradb> s/0/no/
<bradb> (i know that wording is slightly ambiguous)
<mpt> this is where it would be handy for HTML to have combo boxes
<kiko> niemeyer, I've asked mpool
<niemeyer> kiko: And?
<kiko> he needs to wake up first :)
<kiko> so let's wait till tomorrow
<niemeyer> kiko: Ahh, ok :-)
* niemeyer phones mpool to wake him up
<niemeyer> Just kidding..
<mpt> bradb: Can we at least get the renaming done soon-ish, then collapse Released into Fixed + magic once the magic is implemented?
<bradb> mpt: BTW, we are going to keep NeedInfo, right?
<mpt> oh yes
<mpt> except that it should be Needs Info
<bradb> Yeah
<mpt> ok, I'll update the bug report
<bradb> I think I can have this done in about half an hour, if we're ready to go ahead.
<kiko> there are some neat things we could do with needs info + an optional user
<bradb> kiko: interesting
<mpt> bradb, no you can't, because e-mail interface tests will fail complaining about no. of arguments
<mpt> :-P
<bradb> heh
<mpt> kiko: FogBugz assigns bugs to people instead of using needs info
<kiko> for instance, put the bug to sleep until the person indicated answers
<kiko> mpt, I don't know how clear that model is but it's at least different
<mpt> e.g. if you need info from the reporter, assign it to the reporter
<mpt> that requires moderately savvy reporters
<bradb> mpt: What do they do to make that discoverable?
<mpt> dunno
<mpt> anyway, I'm going home before I fall asleep
* bradb is making the status changes now
* mpt frets about "Being Fixed"
<kiko> Being Fixed and Fixed. hmm.
<mpt> it means exactly what it should mean, they're just uncomfortably similar
<bradb> Being Worked On?
<kiko> Active?
<kiko> an Active task
<kiko> a Fixed task
<kiko> a Released task
<bradb> Active doesn't convey enough meaning, IMHO.
<mpt> "Underway"?
<mpt> yeah, Active is vague
<bradb> Underway might be too terse.
<mpt> In Progress?
<bradb> That might be worth a shot
<kiko> sounds good
<mpt> DOIT
* bradb do's it
<bradb> UnicodeDecodeError raining on my parade
<mpt> Unconfirmed, Needs Info, Confirmed, In Progress, Fixed, Released
<bradb> yup
<mpt> in that order
<mpt> (gui-wise)
<bradb> which maps to
<bradb> New, NeedInfo, Accepted, <nothing currently>, Fixed, <nothing currently>
<mpt> New, NeedInfo, Accepted, n/a, PendingUpload, Fixed
<mpt> hmmmm :-)
<mpt> What do you do with extant PendingUpload bugs, bradb?
<bradb> If I wanted to avoid data migration, I could rename that to In Progress.
<mpt> but with your mapping, all our old bugfixes will seem to be unreleased
<bradb> Hmph...I wonder if the current "Fixed" should be renamed to "Released". I think that'll be less wrong than leaving all the bugs currently marked "Fixed" as still just "Fixed" when there's also a "Release" state
<mpt> indeed
<kiko> that is the right approach
<kiko> that's what I had suggested
<bradb> sounds good
<mpt> whoa, we forgot Rejected
<mpt> heh
<mpt> but that stays as it is
<bradb> yeah
<mpt> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/971
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #971: Rename New/Accepted statuses as Unconfirmed/Confirmed, and other tweaks In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/971
<bradb> yep, was just reading that, thanks
<mpt> I just updated it
<mpt> boa noite, todos
<mpt> and thanks for fixing that bradb, it will make me sleep easier
<lifeless> sivang: so the thing is
<lifeless> 16 hours and TDD dont mix
<lifeless> we cannot say, you should use TDD if the test suite is not /fast/
<jordi> gah
<jordi> missed mpt
<jordi> how do I search my backlog in irssi?
<mdke__> jordi, grep the logs i guess
<jordi> I have none
<kiko> time marches on
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA>  #c-m
<SteveA> cprov: #c-m please
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hello lifeless 
<lifeless> did you see my strawman interface verification document ?
<SteveA> i saw that it exists.  i have not read it yet.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I think its a usefully-complete statement of what I'm talking about
<lifeless> but not polished yet
<SteveA> okay.  i'll read it, but not tonight.
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> I'll update that copy if I change anything
<kiko> ahoy
<kiko> SteveA, I am back!
<SteveA> hi
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix Bug #2481 (System error if no password entered during registration) (r2876: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> finally! rock on!
#launchpad 2005-12-07
<cprov> -> uploader-test is running on DF, actually doing pretty well ! hope I'll have good news for tomorrow, good night guys
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Changed the status of the Chinese languages. (r2877: Carlos Perell Marn)
<jamesh> spiv: I added some lock file checking, so you shouldn't see pending-reviews/ screwing up as much
<jamesh> (if at all)
<jamesh> I think I need a "time to run" column though
<lifeless> jamesh: so now the branch listing pages are live
<lifeless> we should get pending reviews running from that list
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I suppose there is nothing to stop us listing Launchpad branches there
<jamesh> (given that we already list them on a public wiki
<jamesh> lifeless: do we export the info in machine-readable format?
<lifeless> jamesh: not as such
<jamesh> lifeless: was carlos's bzr problem resolved?
<lifeless> jamesh: I hope so ;). mpool was working on it
<jamesh> lifeless: I fixed it locally by deleting two lines from mutter()
<lifeless> I suspect that means you have corrupt revisions now
<jamesh> lifeless: no.
<jamesh> lifeless: mutter() was checking whether its argument was a unicode string, and if so it converted to UTF-8
<jamesh> lifeless: the file-like object mutter() then printed to was a codec wrapped file object that would also convert to UTF-8
<jamesh> when passed a normal string, it would treat it as being in the default encoding, which is ascii
<jamesh> since the string had 8-bit characters (because it was in UTF-8), the ASCII -> UTF-8 conversion failed
<lifeless> H, OK
<jamesh> so with the " if isinstance(out, unicode): out = out.encode('utf-8')" bit removed, I get nicely UTF-8 encoded accents in ~/.bzr.log
<photoelf> hi there! =)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Simplify some feedback messages; add forgotten 'remove' icon (r2878: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<SteveA> mdz: ping
<carlos> morning
* carlos needs to go out for an hour or so
<stub> SteveA, lifeless: I will be here next week
<stub> (Although Monday is a public holiday)
<jamesh> carlos: got a patch that fixes the bzr problem you ran into yesterday
<carlos> jamesh, mpool game me it already
<carlos> jamesh, but thanks
<carlos> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/5277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5277: bzr is not able to merge from one branch because an Unicode error In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5277
* carlos out
<carlos> see you in one hour
<slomo_> kiko: hi... please add libqalculate to the database
* Kinnison blurghs at you all
* Kinnison feels awful :-(
<cprov> morning 
* Kinnison -> back to bed
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<matsubara> good morning!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  allow whitespace differences in coc.  Fixes bug 3996 (r2879: James Henstridge)
<salgado> stub, around?
<salgado> is pqm running on balleny already?
<kiko> I don't know but I don't think so
<kiko> fuck man
<kiko> my tests keep randomly failing
<kiko>    +   Module canonical.launchpad.browser.person, line 1481, in _setPreferred
<kiko>     +     assert emailaddress.person.id == self.context.id
<kiko>     + AssertionError
<kiko> good morning
<gneuman> mornig
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<BjornT> mpt: hi. you have a baz branch up for review. have you converted it to bzr yet?
<mpt> what branch is that?
* mpt looks
<mpt> oh, menus
<mpt> I'd forgotten about that
<mpt> No, I had to stop my baz-import because PQM was still on chinstrap
<mpt> so I guess I should be able to resume it today or tomorrow
<BjornT> ok
<kiko> how's it going BjornT 
<BjornT> pretty good, thanks. been working some on email error messages, and though it would be a good time to take a break and catch up on reviews. how's it going yourself?
<kiko> been busy with staff reviews mostly, and with coordinating HCT and the soyuz deployment tests
<kiko> I'm almost on top of bugmail but not quite
<kiko> 171 to go
<mpt> 151 for me
<mpt> kiko, I'll race you
<mpt> though if I'm lucky, bzr branch will finish first
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> hi kiko
<kiko> how's it going man
<SteveA> things are okay here.
<kiko> that's a relief
<kiko> I dreamt you and I were in a jungle
<kiko> and you kept having to answer your phone
<SteveA> dude, we are in a jungle
<kiko> and I was like hth does the man get gsm reception here
<kiko> so SteveA how about a staff review?
<SteveA> yeah, shall we get cracking with voip shortly?
<kiko> yeah let's try and do one or two this morning
<kiko> then only one in the afternoon 
<kiko> and I can write up the report
<SteveA> ok.  start in 20 mins?
<kiko> sounds about right
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> bbaib
<kiko> mpt, how's NewPageLayout looking? give me a demo
<mpt> It's not in a working state yet, kiko
<mpt> I'll let you know when it is
<ddaa> BjornT: hey
<BjornT> hi ddaa 
<ddaa> do you know if there is any _sane_ and OAOO-compliant way of inserting a single link from the action portlets within a page body?
<ddaa> I've been looking at canonical.launchpad.webapp.menu, and the code there does not lend itself well to reuse
<ddaa> My use case is adding a link to $branch/+edit within the branch summary listing if the branch does not have a title or description.
<BjornT> ddaa: hmm, don't know, but there should be. let me take a quick look.
<ddaa> One issue is building the link url. That can be done with slight OAOO violation by canonical_url(context)/link.target where link is given by BranchContextMenu().edit()
<ddaa> * by concatenating
<ddaa> other issues involve getting the icon (no idea how to do that yet)
<ddaa> and reproducing the escaped_text logic that's used in menu.py (though I'm not sure it's necessary).
<BjornT> ddaa: you should probably talk to stevea about it, he wrote the code.
<ddaa> bah... I think I'll just do something slightly substandard. Simpler.
<BjornT> ddaa: one thing that could work, though, is that you do 'menuapi = MenuAPI(self.context)', then you should have access to the relevant menu in menuapi.context() or menuapi.application()
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I see.
<ddaa> I think that would be really ugly :)
<BjornT> ddaa: and if you talk to stevea, i'm sure he could fix so that you can use context/menu:context/menu_name in TALES
<ddaa> Speak of the devil.
<SteveA> the Enthusiast
<ddaa> SteveA: got a few minutes?
<SteveA> ole scratch
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm due to have a call with kiko about now
<SteveA> kiko: can i talk with ddaa first?
<SteveA> ole clootie
<ddaa> SteveA: talk to kiko first, callback on me when you're free.
<SteveA> ddaa: it will be quite a while
<jordi> SteveA: did you have a chance to read my announcement?
<jordi> it's posted now, so I guess it's not too urgent anymore
<jordi> just wondering what you think
<kiko> mpt, ddaa sure.
<kiko> duh.
<kiko> SteveA, sure, go ahead.
<ddaa> SteveA: so, I'd like to be able to insert a BranchContextMenu link into the page body.
<SteveA> jordi: not yet.  i'll do it
<ddaa> A specific one.
<jordi> SteveA: no hurry
<SteveA> which page body?
<ddaa> Specifically, I'd like to duplicate the action link for $branch/+edit in branch-summary-listing for branches that have no title or summary.
<ddaa> You know, making things that do the same thing look the same.
<SteveA> and...
<ddaa> The existing MenuAPI machinery does not make that easy. The options now are: adding a method in the view class to compute the edit_url using the LinkData object, or do MenuAPI..something...context and find the adapter for the specific link of interestest.
<ddaa> Also, there's no easy I found to get the link icon.
<ddaa> So, I want to do that in a OAOO-compliant way.
<SteveA> you want to add the same link as is in a particular ContextMenu, but not in a ContextMenu
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> BjornT said you could make that easy by providing a context/menu:context/menu_name in TALES.
<SteveA> you mean link_name
<BjornT> yeah
<SteveA> yes, that is feasible
<ddaa> for example, context/menu:context/edit in my case, I think.
<SteveA> exactly how much duplication of code are we talking about here? 
<ddaa> not terribly much
<ddaa> It's just a sort of nice to have thing to make the code more elegant.
<ddaa> okay, now you can forget about it and talk to kiko, thanks for listening :)
<SteveA> okay.  i think it is a good feature for the menus code, but not all that important.  so, file a bug with bjorn's suggestion, ensure the code you add has an XXX with that bug num
<SteveA> and i'll do it when i next work on the menus system
<ddaa> Aye aye.
<SteveA> i think this would be used in some other places too
<ddaa> I think the same.
<SteveA> and might be a good way to make a bunch of context-relevant links that aren't in a menu
<SteveA> but that you want to work the same way as menu links
<mpt> haha, the ghost of plone.css strikes again
<SteveA> so, say that in the bug report too
<SteveA> kiko: i am ready!
<ddaa> mh... I'm not sure I understand what you said, but I'll quote you :)
<SteveA> ddaa: mpt will love it.  it will allow links in general to not be links if they go to the same URL.
<mpt> yay
<salgado> hey SteveA. quick question: I have a string where I want to use some replacements. two of these replacements have to go through sqlvalues() and the third has to go through quote_like(). is there a simpler way for doing this than what I have here: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefoRcrT.html ?
<SteveA> salgado: yes.
<SteveA> either:  "%s %s %s" % (sqlvalues(a, b) + quotelike(c))
<SteveA> or: "%s %s %s" % (quote(a), quote(b), quotelike(c))
<SteveA> note that (1, 2) + (3, ) --> (1, 2, 3)
<SteveA> the first one should be:  "%s %s %s" % (sqlvalues(a, b) + (quotelike(c), ))
<SteveA> so, the one using quote, quote, quotelike is simplest
<salgado> yeah, indeed
<SteveA> now, if this is a common thing, we could have a like(...)
<SteveA> so you could say: sqlvalues(a, b, like(c))
<salgado> I've never seen this before, so I don't think it's common
<SteveA> but i don't think this is a common problem
<SteveA> right
<salgado> thanks SteveA. 
<kiko> I was having a meeting with the soyuz testing team
<kiko> and they are in pain
<SteveA> what's up?
<kiko> let's skype it up
<ddaa> bug 5313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5313: Displaying a menu link in arbitrary templates In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5313
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> kiko: ...
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> mpt: can you remind me what the lock icon on the branch summary listing means?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Implement http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ShipitReports. r=SteveA,stub (r2880: Guilherme Salgado)
<ddaa> mpt: ping?
<mpt> ddaa, I don't remember
<mpt> what file is it?
<ddaa> branch-summary-listing.pt :)
<mpt> oh, duh
<ddaa> Got a more important question.
<mpt> I don't know, and that's not my code
<ddaa> That was your code, at first.
<ddaa> You provided the mockup.
<mpt> I wouldn't use <b>
<ddaa> Mh. Right.
<mpt> or run-on sentences :-)
<ddaa> *shrug*
<ddaa> So a better on.
<mpt> probably it's just a placeholder for a "branch" icon to be provided later
<ddaa> I remember lifeless giving me a rationale, it's not like him to be making stuff up.
<mpt> for the lock icon?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> But nevermind.
<ddaa> More importantly
<ddaa> I want to make the branch url optional in the DB. The idea is that branches pushed by sftp on the supermirror would have a NULL url (since the url is computed by launchpad anyway).
<ddaa> UI wise, I'd like the add and edit form for a branch to display the URL textline with a checkbox that says "This branch is hosted on the supermirror" or something.
<ddaa> When the checkbox is activated, the textline is cleared and disabled.
<ddaa> When it is disactivated, the textine in enable (and maybe seeded with a "http://").
<mpt> if it's hosted on the supermirror, it still has an URL, just not one you can change, correct?
<ddaa> Right. And it's a URL that's provided by launchpad, not by the user.
<mpt> so it should be filled and disabled, not cleared and disabled
<ddaa> mh... right
<ddaa> so, HOW?
* ddaa is JS illiterate
<mpt> then we're even
<ddaa> also, I've no clue how to bend the form machinery to do that...
<mpt> I doubt you could do it with a standard form
<ddaa> mpt: then maybe you could tell me who to ask :)
<mpt> kiko did the JS for the bug assignee field
<ddaa> ha, I noticed that bit of magic, that's lovely :)
* ddaa just adds some explanatory text right now.
<kiko> it's not too complicated, but it is a bit.
<kiko> I found it works generally well which I guess is a high compliment for something that could be so cumbersome
<mpt> ddaa, http://www.codetoad.com/javascript/enable_disable_form_element.asp
<mpt> or better, http://www.experts-exchange.com/Web/WebDevSoftware/ColdFusion/Q_21222913.html
<kiko> cfm freak
<lucasd> is there anyway to drop a team?
<salgado> lucasd, no
<lucasd> oh, i see..
<SteveA> you can remove everyone from a team
<SteveA> and change its name and description
<SteveA> to "obselete team"
<sivang> what are all those rejected dapper-changes looking threads in lp ml ?
<sivang> Kinnison: are you already processing uploads through lp ? :)
<SteveA> sivang: it was email mistakenly sent out from a test run of the uploader
<sivang> SteveA: ah,ok
<stub> salgado: argh.. - just saw your ping on scrollback
<salgado> stub, no problem. I asked my question on the reply of your review. have you seen it already?
<sivang> heh, I See this was sent to debian as well ?
<ddaa> jblack: ping
<stub> salgado: Just replied
<ddaa> jblack: unping
<salgado> stub, cool. will merge that soon
<salgado> stub, btw, is it possible to run the shipit-reports cronscript on staging or are we test something there right now? (the cronscript was just merged into rocketfuel; revno 2880)
<kiko> SteveA, help me have lunch
* ddaa pictures SteveA feeding kiko with a spoon
<stub> salgado-lunch: Sure
<kiko> thanks stub your reliability is reknowned in the 4 corners of #launchpad
<kiko> (that was salgado)
<jordi> KIKO
<jordi> kiko-fud: it is impossible
<jordi> kiko-fud: I can't even get Friday off to make a long holiday thu-sun
<jordi> fuckers
<jordi> I'll have to go to Barcelona on Friday
<stub> salgado-lunch: patch-40-07-0 is busted - it sets country.continent not null, but there is no data in that column at that point.
<kiko-fud> good morning vietnam
<jordi> gooooood morning
<salgado-lunch> stub, there's a migration .sql file in pending/shipit-reports-update-sampledata.sql
<kiko-fud> jordi, if you can't work that way, why don't you just quit?
<salgado> stub, but now I see your point. you can't run that sql in the middle of the patch
<jordi> kiko-fud: there are good bits on this job
<salgado> stub, what should I have done in this case?
<stub> salgado: I'll remove the NOT NULL constraint - we can add it in later once the data has been populated
<kiko-fud> jordi, female co-workers?
* Kinnison gets turfed out of his sick bed so bob can tidy the bedroom
<jordi> there is one :)
<kiko> SteveA, SteveA, SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<jordi> hey steve
<kiko> brush teeth and then dive in?
<stub> salgado: don't worry about it - sort of error that gets missed until I try it on staging. We just have to not add the constraint in this patch, and add it in the following rollout.
<SteveA> ok
<salgado> stub, okay. thanks for that.
<kiko> SteveA, I mean, unless you want to delay further
<LarstiQ> moin
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/ has an 'All Ubuntites' link, but my personal page has an Ubuntero: flag, are they the same?
<rrobino> curious - what cms framework is launchpad.net based on?  
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<kiko> rrobino, it's zope3, mainly
<mpt> rrobino, zope
<rrobino> that's what I suspected... i just "discovered" ubuntu this morning, saw the python, saw the mention of zope... very nice.  Does it use any plone stuff?
<mpt> LarstiQ, report that as a bug please
<rrobino> (and is the Malone bug-tracker available at zope.org? :-)
<mpt> rrobino, it used to use the plone style sheet, but happily no longer does
<stub> launchpad@asuka:/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/cronscripts$ env LPCONFIG=staging ./shipit-reports.py --verbose 2>&1 | tee /tmp/shipitreports.out 16:25:34 INFO    Generating ShipIt reports
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "./shipit-reports.py", line 77, in ?
<stub>     sys.exit(main(sys.argv))
<stub>   File "./shipit-reports.py", line 56, in main
<stub>     csv_file = requestset.generateCountryBasedReport()
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/shipit.py", line 448, in generateCountryBasedReport
<stub>     csv_writer.writerow(row)
<stub> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf4' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)
<stub> salgado: ^^^
<bradb> stub: I think bug 5277 has a solution for that
<salgado> ouch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5277: bzr is not able to merge from one branch because an Unicode error In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5277
<kiko> that is so typical aargh
<mdke> LarstiQ, yeah the idea is that ubuntero = ubuntite, see the website. But still file the bug
<LarstiQ> mpt, mdke: will do
<salgado> tests aren't good enough
<bradb> er, n/m
<rrobino> well, nice job.  Looks nice and clean, everything seems to be very tight.  Nice ideas.  Inspired me to put up a similar site for an internal dev/ops project for a phone company I work for.  Don't know if I'll use Zope... so easy, yet so hard.  But kudos on the meat of the ideas.
<kiko> thanks
<rrobino> anyway, ciao.  back to work for me.
<kiko> mdz
<kiko> please run the comparator on drescher
<kiko> kthxbye
<salgado> stub, I'm on it
<stub> salgado: I've added two .encode('utf8') bits to the row = [...]  assignment on staging and am rerunning 
<stub> salgado: It has finished running if you want to check it out. I'd paste the diff, but it is rather trivial ;)
<stub> salgado: I'm off to bed anyway - I need to be up in 5.5 hours to spend 10 minutes in Cambodia
<salgado> thank you very much, stub. I'll merge this fix right away
<kiko> salgado, aham with a test :-P
<mdz> kiko: I thought you had a login on drescher now
<mdz> kiko: but I can do this for you
<kiko> mdz, thanks.
<mdz> kiko: this is with perfectly synced archives now, right?
<mdz> kiko: ~mdz/compare/current
<mdz> kiko: looks bad
<mdz> kiko: i386 packages in amd64 Packages files
<mdz> no packages in hoary/universe/powerpc at all
<kiko> sigh
<mdz> drescher:[~/compare/current]  ls -s !$ ls -s /srv/launchpad.net/staging-archive/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386
<mdz> total 12
<mdz> 0 Packages  4 Packages.bz2  4 Packages.gz  4 Release
<mdz> no packages in hoary/main/i386
<kiko> so effectively regressed from where we were
<kiko> wtf
<mdz> severely regressed
<kiko> let me make sure the archives are synced
<kiko> frustrating.
<kiko> the mirrors appear to be synced perfectly
<kiko> kiko@drescher:/srv/ftp.root/ubuntu$ find | wc -l
<kiko> 260403
<kiko> kiko@drescher:/srv/ftp.root/ubuntu$ find . -name \*.deb | wc -l
<kiko> 166813
<kiko> kiko@asuka:/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$ find . -name \*.deb | wc -l
<kiko> 166813
<kiko> kiko@asuka:/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$ du -s .
<kiko> 131359768       .
<kiko> kiko@asuka:/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$ find | wc -l
<kiko> 260403
<kiko> err, doh, that du was silly.
<kiko> we would almost surely note package count diferences otherwise
<mdz> kiko: any errors from gina?
<kiko> mdz, none.
<kiko> and gina did process hoary/i386
<mdz> kiko: /tmp/publog1 has many errors
<mdz> missing overrides files
<mdz> but maybe that's normal
<mdz> kiko: publog1 only says it's processed warty, nothing else
<mdz> it's also dated Nov 28
<kiko> publog2...
<kiko> weird
<mdz> -rw-r--r--  1 lp_import lp_import 20 Nov 28 12:12 /srv/launchpad.net/staging-archive/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<kiko> it appears that /none/ of i386 was processed
<kiko> look at publog2
<mdz> it's ok, i386 isn't that important
* kiko looks grimly at mdz
<Nafallo> hehe
<kiko> I think it's just an incomplete run
<kiko> with some bugs remaining
<mdz> is Kinnison around?
<kiko> but Kinnison needs to come back to the console
<kiko> he's sick and real-world busy at the moment
<kiko> I could call him
<kiko> I will call him
<kiko> as soon as I finish my last bit of feedback
<mdz> speaking of feedback...
* kiko finishes reviews
<kiko> SteveA, are you gone already?
<SteveA> kiko: no
<kiko> SteveA, sign-off on https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/971 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #971: Rename New/Accepted statuses as Unconfirmed/Confirmed, and other tweaks In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/971
<kiko> or deliver an opinion
<kiko> actually
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> SteveA, I meant to say https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4794
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4794: Malone requires some way of arbitrarily grouping/tagging bugs In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/4794
<mpt> kiko, I've finished the new layout, sans +page-header magic
<kiko> rock and roll!
<kiko> give me a URL!
<SteveA> mpt: cool... but do you mean sans the sitemap magic?
<mpt> SteveA, well that too, but I have a sitemap mockup in place
<mpt> kiko: Unfortunately I can't push it, because bzr always says "Local branch is not a newer version of remote branch"
<SteveA> what is the +page-header magic?
<kiko> mpt, just run it and give me a URL
<mpt> SteveA, the stuff you explained to me yesterday, I just haven't done it yet
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> kiko, how do I work out the URL?
<mpt> ah, wait, I got it
<mpt> http://192.168.99.189:8086/
<mpt> so as a result of moving the header, many pages obviously have redundant headers
<mpt> They always did, of course, it just wasn't quite as blatant before
<mpt> that's a tedious template-by-template thing to fix, though
<kiko> and the tabs are now gone?
<mpt> yup, they're now the top right portlet
<kiko> hmmm
<jblack> Does anoybody have a log of yesteryday's meeting + 1 hour? 
<kiko> not me
<mpt> I do, I think
<mpt> jblack, you want just one hour?
<jblack> Yes, please
<mpt> plus the meeting?
<jblack> yes, please
<mdke> is there no logbot in here?
<mdke> ubuntulog, oy
<mpt> jblack, sent
<SteveA> maybe it is time to brand launchpad as a "public beta"
<carlos> SteveA, like google does?
<mdke> shall i ask for a logbot in here? would it help?
<mpt> SteveA, for greater web-2.0-ness? :-)
<SteveA> this channel is publicly logged already
<mdke> ah ok
<mdke> maybe stick the url in the topic?
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-current.html
<SteveA> maybe stick a tinyurl version in the topic?
<mdke> k
<jblack> stevea: A clarification: ddaa isn't blocked on me yet. He becomes blocked on me if I don't finish prior to spiv. 
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mdke] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 1 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> jblack: a clarification to what?
<SteveA> thanks mdke 
<jblack> stevea: you listed me as a blocker for ddaa. :)
<mdke> np
<jblack> also, there's something that I told you "I've got it covered". Do you remember what that was? 
<SteveA> jblack: i have no clue.  i'll be posting the meeting summary monday or before, so you can comment then.
<SteveA> mpt: why is products and distributions disabled-looking in the new UI screenshot?
<jblack> daf: Thanks. 
<mpt> "screenshot"?
<mpt> oh
<mpt> SteveA, are they ones you've visited?
<mpt> they're getting the normal visited link color
<mpt> I should turn that off I suppose, like I did for the tabs
<SteveA> i don't think they should
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> same for menus
<SteveA> i think it is more confusing to have the "you used this menu before" hint
<SteveA> as it distracts from "disabled / enabled"
<SteveA> bradb: hello
<mpt> right
<SteveA> mpt: "binary packages" looks like two items
<SteveA> the right half should show somehow that they are second level items
<SteveA> maybe by having no title case, or a smaller font size
<SteveA> bradb: do you have skype set up?
<mpt> link colors fixed
<SteveA> cool.  although i can only see it when someone provides me with a screenshot.
<SteveA> mpt: is there a way for you to get the server visible from outside?
<mpt> from outside what?
<SteveA> async
<mpt> If you can see it, who can't?
<SteveA> i can't see it
<SteveA> kiko sent me a screenshot
<mpt> ahhhh, now I understand :-)
<mpt> kiko?
<kiko> I did
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> not easily
<kiko> I mean it requires work
<SteveA> quick, everyone, stop talking about mark on the channel
<kiko> sabdfl!
<mpt> ok, now hopefully the sitemap looks a little more like a tree
<mpt> it would be more obvious if the colors were bolder, but then it wouldn't match the rest of LP
<SteveA> mpt: can you get me another screenshot?
<LarstiQ> was there ever a clear statement on wether ubuntites get an @ubuntu.com address?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: they do.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: it was broken recently, though.  should be fixed now.
* LarstiQ tries mailing 
<mpt> SteveA, one moment, I broke the border somehow
<SteveA> ok
<LaserJock> Is there a reason why when bug's status is NeedsInfo that it is no longer shown in +assignedbugs ?
<SteveA> i can't think of a good reason for that.  maybe bradb can comment
<kiko> LaserJock, there's a bug filed on this, but basically, it's because NeedsInfo is a way of pushing a bug off 
<SteveA> if i mark something as NeedsInfo, it means that I want to push a bug off to someone
<SteveA> but it doens't mean they've accepted it from me
<SteveA> so, i think it should still be shown
<LaserJock> but shouldn't people be able to see their bug's  regardless of status?
<kiko> then you can't use +assignedbugs as a todo list
<kiko> they should 
<salgado> LaserJock, I'm working on that right now
<kiko> but perhaps not by default
<LaserJock> salgado: ok, cool. I just wondered if it was that way for a reason.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: still doesn't work for me
* bradb returns, nodding to what kiko said
<LaserJock> it would be nice if there was even a "bugs fixed" link but that might be asking too much ;-)
<kiko> there will be
<kiko> that's what salgado's working on
<bradb> SteveA: I don't currently have Skype setup. I guess that means just getting a headset?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> or talking to your laptop speaker
<mpt> SteveA, Evolution is sending you the screenshot right now, so you should get it sometime next year
<bradb> kiko: Or the mic, even :P
<SteveA> bradb: i've been asking people to get headsets for MONTHS
<SteveA> if not years
<salgado> you even give some headsets away to people
<SteveA> so yeah, please get one as soon as you can
<salgado> but not for me. :-(
<bradb> I'll get one on the weekend
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> so, brad, i commented on the keywords vs whiteboard bug
<mpt> bradb, headphones + the mic built in to your PowerBook should work fine
<SteveA> i think the people who requested functionality should make an earnest attempt to use the whiteboard for this.  point out prominently that the whiteboard text goes into the text used for searching.
<SteveA> we'll decide on the next step once we have some feedback about this.
<bradb> SteveA: What was your answer to putting a comment box on the status page?
<SteveA> bradb: i don't have one yet.  tell me about how it would be used.
<kiko> if you don't care your housemates  think you are crazy talk to your laptop
<kiko> ddaa does it all the time
<bradb> SteveA: There are lots of examples that are ultimately the same thing: being able to explain your changes, in a place that people will notice them (i.e. the bug discussion.) So, explaining why you rejected a bug, annotating why you marked it "Fixed", asking your question after setting the state to "NeedInfo", explaining why you're taking on this bug rather than the person who might "normally" be expected to do so, etc.
<mpt> SteveA, it's quite common to add a comment while changing the status of a bug. Sometimes people add noisy comments when they shouldn't, but often it's necessary.
<mpt> Putting a comment form on the changing-status page is a way of papering over the problem that the changing-status page and the bug page are separate pages.
<SteveA> what you are saying is that a typical use-case is to mark a bug as WontFix, and leave a comment saying "this is working as designed" >?
<bradb> SteveA: A more descriptive comment than that, but yeah.
<SteveA> mpt: has any thinking gone into what the positive and negative consequences would be of putting status change abilities on the bug front page?
<bradb> The status explanation is currently a hairy little mutant comment box cum status explanation cum keywords field. I think we could label the SW "Keywords", make it a single line, and then have a real comment box on that page to help triagers and bug fixers' lives easier.
<mpt> SteveA, I would dearly love to do that, because it would substantially reduce the clicks and page loads required to use Malone
<SteveA> mpt: and the negative consequences?
<mpt> the negative consequences, afaik, is that it would add some clutter
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<sabdfl> just dashing out to hp
<sabdfl> hope all is well
<mpt> SteveA: but if reducing clutter is our goal, there are easy targets on both sides of the page :-)
<mpt> SteveA, it appears the screenshot is finally sent
<SteveA> i have it
<SteveA> mpt: very nice menus on the right
<SteveA> site menu looks very confusing to me
<mpt> yeah
<SteveA> it looks like i'm currently in products, distributions, people and meetings
<SteveA> and also packages
<mpt> I tried using white for the right-side highlight, but the difference was too slight
<mpt> and the light blue in the CSS has "changed by sabdfl" next to it, so I don't like to change it
<SteveA> that would change the whole page
<SteveA> so let's not change that
<mpt> I could start with light blue for the pillars, mid-blue for the selected pillar and the subpillars, and border-blue for the selected subpillar
<SteveA> try making the subpillars smaller
<SteveA> and make the P of Binary Packages lower case
<SteveA> i have a suggestion
<SteveA> here's the diff from the screenshot i have:
<SteveA>  - P in Binary Packages lower case
<SteveA>  - font of subpillars smaller
<SteveA> selected subpillar gets a rectangular outline
<SteveA> what do you think?
<mpt> I don't think we're putting a dent in its understandability, but never mind
<mpt> I'll try that
<mpt> SteveA, another screenshot sent
* SteveA notes that his apartment no longer has running water
<kiko> heh
<LarstiQ> SteveA: frozen pipes?
<SteveA> mpt: a bit better, i think.  can you make the RHS of the subpillar box be distinct from the RHS of the site map as a whole?
<SteveA> i don't think it is frozen pipes
<mpt> "frozen pipes"?
<mpt> oh
* mpt reads up
<mpt> SteveA, done
<kiko> mpt, put screenshots up on ~mpt
<kiko> oh, you're not on diskless
<kiko> well ~mpt on anthem?
<SteveA> "everything was fine until diskless here turned off the containment grid."
<SteveA> "is this true?"
<SteveA> "yes, this man has no disk"
<kiko> who can you call?
<mpt> kiko, Screenshot.png copied
<daf> SteveA: groan :)
<mpt> kiko, I hope this doesn't mean you're making my entire home folder publicly accessible
<kiko> mpt, ~/www
<mpt> Now we're cooking with gas!
<mpt> http://anthem.async.com.br/~mpt/Screenshot.png
<SteveA> i can't connect
<kiko> SteveA, use www.async.com.br
<kiko> mpt, anthem is an internal name
<SteveA> got it
<SteveA> mpt: so, it now makes visual sense to me.  if you see what i mean.  so, conceptually, it works for me.  it is still too boxy, but that's an aesthetic problem.
<SteveA> mpt: crazy idea...
<SteveA> you know how in landscape pictures, things that are in the distance are painted with lighter colours?
<SteveA> maybe use a lighter blue for the subpillar links
<SteveA> to draw attention away from them
<mpt> so use link colors to mean something other than visited/unvisited?
* mpt tries to summon up some outrage, and fails
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> in this pseudo-graphical site menu, try it out
<SteveA> um, site map
<SteveA> in any case, i think this is good enough for now
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<mpt> done
<mpt> now, can someone help me push the branch to chinstrap?
<kiko> hey
<kiko> that's much better!
<kiko> the actions portlet needs to improve, but the sitemap looks reasonable
<kiko> I think we will find that Projects is a general problem though..
<mpt> well, we're about to change that to Product Groups
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> (which will show up in the sitemap as "Product Grc" or thereabouts)
<kiko> but having it be a high-level thing.. well, let's see how that goes
<SteveA> i think that it is an improvement on the current deployed launchpad
<kiko> I have a question
<kiko> would some pages not have their current h1s?
<mpt> SteveA, Overall it looks slightly more intentional (not so much flapping tabs and odd whitespace), but the sitemap is a dead loss IMO
<mpt> kiko, yes, that will be a template-by-template cleanup process
<kiko> I see
<kiko> mpt, I don't know so much about the sitemap -- I rather think that the two-level depth is.. well, it simplifies things
<kiko> and now I will stop wasting everybody's time and write a launchpad report
<mpt> I still need to push this branch before SteveA can work on it
<mpt> and kiko you told me to ping you if I had any bzr problems :-)
<SteveA> mpt: you can also try jblack 
<SteveA> mpt: but until you get some assistance, you can just continue to work on the page headings
<kiko> what's wrong with bzr?
<ddaa> mpt, are you okay?
<kiko> bzr push broken?
<mpt> bzr push always says "bzr: ERROR: Local branch is not a newer version of remote branch."
<ddaa> I like the idea of making the navigation more obvious, and getting rid of the tabs
<kiko> mpt, perhaps your bzr/x-push-data is wrong?
<mpt> I suspect that's because lifeless's new-branch script didn't create the branch on chinstrap properly/at all
<ddaa> but you are aggravating the "the walls are crushing me" problem
<ddaa> mpt what is the command you typed?
<mpt> ddaa, yes, the side columns have increased from 16em each to 25% each
<mpt> you only have half the width of the page to do actual work now
<mpt> ddaa, ../new-branch
<ddaa> mpt: that's insane
<kiko> that is a concern.
<kiko> we could address that by removing one column
<ddaa> mpt: that's not a bzr command
<kiko> salgado, can you help mpt fix his branch?
<kiko> mpt, have you tried asking salgado first?
<ddaa> For pages like the person overview page, that's okay, but many pages don't work like that...
<mpt> kiko, yes, tried that this morning
<mpt> ddaa, it's worst on Rosetta pages
<SteveA> ddaa: we'll be making some pages have just one column
<SteveA> the fixes come in stages
<ddaa> cool
<ddaa> mpt: I'd be happy to help debug your bzr problem, but I would need more information :)
<salgado> kiko, yes, he asked me and I have no idea what happened
<mpt> ddaa, new-branch consists of "bzr push; echo "chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/$1/" > .bzr/x-push-data; ssh chinstrap cp -Pr /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel /home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/$1; bzr pull --overwrite ../archives/rocketfuel/launchpad
<mpt> "
<mpt> So I did ../new-branch 2005-12-layout
<mpt> and .bzr/x-push-data now says "chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2005-12-layout/"
<ddaa> and?
<ddaa> SteveA: I have a UAE state at the second stage of R-Type with the full weapon complement, if you are interested ;)
<kiko> salgado, just nuke the mirror and re-mirror?
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> there ARE ways forward 
<kiko> mpt, see above
<kiko> unless it's been partially merged it should work I imagine
<ddaa> mpt: I think that your problem is that your local mirror of rocketfuel was out of date when you used new-branch, that gives you a branch you cannot push if you do not "--overwrite".
<ddaa> after the first push, there should be no need to overwrite.
<mpt> ddaa, yes, it was out of date because of https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/5277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5277: bzr is not able to merge from one branch because an Unicode error In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5277
<ddaa> mpt: so, "bzr push --overwrite"
<kiko> mpt, for which there is a workaround..
<SteveA> ddaa: awesome.  if i can work out how to get r-type going, i'll ask you for it.
<ddaa> SteveA: I have a good uaerc if you want, and a little collection of oldies :)
<kiko> r-type rocks
<kiko> I probably wasted 4 years on it if you add it all up
<kiko> and 2 years on wasteland
<ddaa> now the issue is that it does guru meditation when entering the third level :(
<kiko> sounds like a bug in UAE or a broken image
* ddaa looks for another r-type image
<ddaa> got a few of them
<kiko> guru meditation is when the cooperative multitasking falls apart
<ddaa> you seem to know more about it than I. For me it just means "stupid machine lost my game" ;)
<kiko> it's a system error
<ddaa> yeah, AFAICT it's akin to kernel panic, bomb, BSOD
<ddaa> but it's red and blinking
<mpt> SteveA, so, chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2005-12-layout/
<mpt> Guru Meditation is last century's "Oops"
<SteveA> mpt: can you stick it in my review queue on the PendingReviews page?
<SteveA> also, i remember something about having to always use fully qualified host names in bzr branch ids
<SteveA> ddaa: is that right?
<ddaa> Mh... depends
<ddaa> that's not true for rsync
<ddaa> and that's probably not true for very recent bzr
<ddaa> as the sftp transport will now spawn ssh instead of using paramiko native ssh transport
<ddaa> dunno if that made it into integration yet
<ddaa> but there's also this argument going on about making sftp://host/path interpret path as relative...
<ddaa> apparently, the sftp url spec says that an absolute path should be spelled sftp://host/%22path
<ddaa> ...
<SteveA> i guess
<mpt> SteveA, done
<mpt> is PQM off chinstrap yet, kiko?
<kiko> I don't think so
<salgado> I think so
<kiko> it's taking 6h to process a branch it appears
<salgado> I can't see it running on chinstrap
<salgado> and it's been merging my requests
<elmo> salgado: pqm is still on chinstrap
<elmo> it doesn't run as a daemon, it runs from cron
<kiko> and is it hung I wonder?
<SteveA> like a fucking horse
<SteveA> that's why it is so slow
<kiko> realistically
<bradb> like http://news.yahoo.com/photo/051201/ids_photos_wl/r3788257887.jpg ?
<kiko> it will take some 40h to merge my gina changes
<SteveA> bradb: you came up with that picture WAY too quickly
<bradb> heh
<SteveA> 40h?
<mpt> bradb, if that's your idea of a horse, you're in for a very painful ride
<SteveA> that's a great lot
<kiko> SteveA, from a random unscientific sampling it's taking something like 5h per merge 
<SteveA> hmm
<mpt> ugh, Evolution's interface is so horrible it's depressing
<SteveA> that is a long time
<bradb> mpt: I guess it's important enough for Rejected to come between "Needs Info" and "Confirmed" to do the data migration that will be needed to cope with having to change its integer value? Otherwise it appears at the end, after "Released", which is nasty.
<SteveA> bradb: we can add sorting to dbschema independently of int value if we need to
<bradb> SteveA: I considered that too, but I think that would just be delaying the inevitable.
<SteveA> there is no intrinsic ordering to these things
<SteveA> so i don't think a database change is automatically required
<SteveA> the ordering is an arbitrary UI decision, i think
<bradb> As long as we don't plan to have a UI that says "show me all the foos that are at least => [value] ", for cases where value comes from an dbschema.
<SteveA> i think in this case it would be an explicit statement of how these things are ordered in the UI
<SteveA> but, seeing as we don't have that...
<SteveA> changing the values in the database looks most reasonable, if it won't be horrendous
<bradb> e.g. you can think of all "valid" bugs as being >= confirmed.
<bradb> it shouldn't be horrendous
<SteveA> i just want to point out that in this case, it isn't necessary in the whole data model thing
<mpt> bradb, yes, I would prefer that order
<mpt> I did fiddle around with it a bit before settling on that one
<kiko> bradb, mpt, I would like mdz to be satisfied with the solution if possible
<mpt> iirc mdz's only problem was with the names of "Fixed" vs. "Released"
<bradb> I think mdz's thinking is inline with the suggestion I made
<kiko> I think the distro and upstream mean different things by Fixed :-(
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/971
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #971: Rename New/Accepted statuses as Unconfirmed/Confirmed, and other tweaks In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/971
<mpt> the problem was more that developers and end users mean different things by "fixed"
<kiko> yeah.
<mpt> for a developer it's "I've committed the fix, therefore it's fixed"
<bradb> yep
<mpt> for an end user it's "the fix is in version x.y, therefore it's fixed"
<bradb> and/or on a branch, for the slightly more brave definition of "end user"
<mpt> that definition is reasonably indistinguishable from "developer"
<mpt> it's someone who knows how to compile stuff
<mpt> mdz, do you have any bright ideas on better names for "Fixed" and "Released"?
<bradb> the point being that the fixed-in-branch workflow solves a separate (and very important) use case to the first two use cases you mentioned
<mpt> bradb, fixed-in-branch = committed
<kiko> maybe Committed and Released?
<kiko> why am I even on IRC?!?!!
<mpt> haha
<mpt> because discussing bug statuses is our favorite Friday night activity
<kiko> I have a report to deliver
<bradb> mdz: What do you think of having a "Fixed" status, with optional branch and/or release metadata attached to it? (Where, if that's not specified, the UI can basically say "...but uh, we don't actually know where you can get the fix. :)" and have a way to add it manually or populate it automatically, when applicable)
<lifeless> mpt: pong
* bradb just fixed 35 broken tests and is now actively campaigning to break them again
<mpt> lifeless, nm, ddaa and kiko helped me
<lifeless> k
<mpt> bradb, I don't think anyone's disapproving of that, but it's future work
<mpt> "Released" isn't a good name anyway, because it suggests the bug is being released, rather than the fix
<bradb> yep
<bradb> i changed the listing to say "fix released by ...", but still, it's a bit weird on the task page
<mpt> Fix Released
<bradb> a nano-improvement, possibly
<mpt> "fixed by Foo Bar"
<mpt> "fixed by Foo Bar and released in x.y"
<mpt> arg, that's back to releasing the bug again
<bradb> s/ and released//
<mpt> like fly fishing
<mpt> anyway, I'm going home to do something exciting like redesign Dapper's backup GUI
<mpt> boa noite
<bradb>  la prochaine
<ddaa> Argh, I isolated the crasher :(
<ddaa> when playing from a restored state, it will crash when changing to the next level, with both images...
<ddaa> I guess it must be a remnant of the copy-protection...
<salgado> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5325: The select box labeled "Attachment:" in the advanced bug search is crack In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5325
<kiko> salgado, you are such a cop-out :)
<salgado> is that good or bad?
<salgado> oh, that's not true
<salgado> I just want to Keep Things Simple
<salgado> kiko, btw, would you like to review this patch?
<kiko> I can't today
<salgado> (to fix bug 4772)
<kiko> but tomorrow I may be less depressed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4772: Allow advanced searching in FOAF (and elsewhere) In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4772
<salgado> okay, I'll try again tomorrow
<lifeless> salgado: I can do that today
<lifeless> salgado: if its not too big
<lifeless> where is it ?
<salgado> lifeless, I can mail you
<lifeless> ok
<salgado> lifeless, it's 440 lines, but most of it is html that I moved to metal macros
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll do it after breakfast - about 1/2 hour
<salgado> okay. I'll be at home probably, but I can handle whatever is necessary tomorrow morning
<kiko> hey mpt 
<mpt> I just can't get away from Launchpad
<sivang> mpt: what do you mean? :)
<sivang> hey kiko 
<kiko> I'm sleepy
<sivang> kiko: still have to finish the report?
<mpt> sivang, xchat auto-joins #launchpad even on my iBook
<kiko> yeah
<sivang> mpt: and that is a bad thing?
<mpt> It's a bad thing if I want to concentrate on other stuff :-0
<mpt> It's a bad thing if I want to concentrate on other stuff :-)
* mpt wonders how that happened
<sivang> mpt: I see, then just leave the channel no?
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> quick
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix PackageBugContact table (missing id column) (r2882: Stuart Bishop)
<\sh> what is the bzr equivalent of svn/cvs export?
<\sh> bzr export doesn't work...so how do i get a "clean source"?
<lifeless> bzr export
<lifeless> i.e. bzr export ../project.tar.bz2
<\sh> bzr export ../destdir?
<lifeless> or yes bzr export ../destdir
<\sh> oh...it creates directly an archive?
<lifeless> it does many things ;)
<lifeless> isn't this more #bzr topic though ?
<\sh> lifeless: ugh...#bzr exists...sorry...I don't want to disturb with launchpad stuff :) going :)
<lifeless> ;)
<jblack> mpt: ping
#launchpad 2005-12-08
<carlos> kiko-zzz, hi, around?
<carlos> mpt, ping
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<mpt> spiv, ping
<jblack> mpt: There should be an answer from me in your inbox
<mpt> thanks jblack 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix a unicode issue when generatign shipit reports and add a test for it. (r2883: Guilherme Salgado)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1543 (Filing duplicate source details raises an integrityerror instead of a nice error). r=salgado (r2884: Guilherme Salgado, Diogo Matsubara)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Be less braindead about binary package publishing. We were only creating one publisher, but we needed one per architecture. This merge had been done about 10 times before but failed because of PQM and our random test failures; it's the final bit that was required for Gina to land (and it's delayed us once more) *sigh* (r2885: Christian Reis)
<janimo> hello, can teams on launchpad have non-ubuntu members as team members?
<janimo> up to team admin?
<matsubara> good morning!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Be less braindead about binary package publishing. We were only creating one publisher, but we needed one per architecture. This merge had been done about 10 times before but failed because of PQM and our random test failures; it's the final bit that was required for Gina to land (and it's delayed us once more) *sigh* (r2886)
<siretart> yay! :)
<kiko-zzz> good morning vietman
<kiko-zzz> my god
<cprov> kiko: morning ... look, PQM is your friend, it spent only 16 hours to proccess your request 
<kiko> cprov, see, that's what I call service!
<cprov> kiko: heh, "no adjectives" approach
<kiko> heh
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Unfuck people vocabs by replacing a query that usually took around 5 seconds on production with one that takes in the order of miliseconds. Also do the same for PersonSet.findPerson(). r=stub (r2887: Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> cool as cool can be
<siretart> does anyone have sample config for cm.py somewhere? I have problems getting it running, and I read you guys use it internally
<lifeless> siretart: there is one in the config manager source
<siretart> uuh, tricky
<thierry_> I think we should set the list of choice in the page of "Link To Other Bugtracker" in alphabetical order (A to Z)
<thierry_> while looking at a bounty, we don't see how much money is for this bounty...
<zyga> hi
<zyga> since mvo is not around I need someone to run three python scripts on the entire repository
<thierry_> and someone really should look at https://launchpad.net/bounties/valdis ... 
<zyga> any volunteers?
<thierry_> zyga : the entire repository of what?
<zyga> thierry_: packages
<zyga> basically: find -name "*.deb" | xargs ... (three times)
<zyga> about 50MB of uncompressed data as output
<thierry_> zyga : I'm ready to go
<thierry_> is it that only line or do I need to get these python scripts from somewhere?
<zyga> thierry_: bzr http://ubuntu.suxx.pl/command-not-found--main
<zyga> get that
<zyga> DataExtractor/scan-*.py
<zyga> that's the interesting part
<zyga> I'm not sure how mvo ran them
<zyga> xargs might be limited to command line length
<zyga> basically it's okay to >> to three files
<zyga> finally bzip and send :)
<zyga> each file for one script
<thierry_> k wait a minute...
<zyga> k, if there are any problems just let me know
<thierry_> bzr: ERROR: unknown command 'http://ubuntu.suxx.pl/command-not-found--main'
<zyga> ah
<zyga> bzr get ...
<zyga> or pull
<zyga> I never remember which is which
<zyga> okay I've got it
<zyga> bzr branch http://.... your-local-directory
<zyga> thierry_: is it working?
<thierry_> looks like... working right now
<thierry_> zyga : still working... it's long!
<thierry_> zyga : but do you want to have the output in a file or something?
<zyga> thierry_: yes
<zyga> thierry_: run them one after another, they take quite some time to compleate
<zyga> thierry_: be sure to bzip the final files
<zyga> thierry_: (you could log stderr too)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Make sure a poll option can be added/changed only if the poll is not yet open. (r2888: Guilherme Salgado)
<zyga> thierry_: how is it going?
<thierry_> got the first one done, after that do I launch the second one in an other directory?
<zyga> thierry_: no each one extracts different data, run each on the whole set
<zyga> thierry_: bzip the result and put it somewhere or send to zyga@suxx.pl
<thierry_> k
<thierry_> and I put the results in 3 differents files?
<zyga> yes
<thierry_> k
<zyga> +3 stderrs
<zyga> (if any)
<thierry_> zyga : thierry@modemcable050:~$ bzr branch http://ubuntu.suxx.pl/command-not-found--main /home/thierry/test2 >> test_result2.txt
<thierry_> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "/home/thierry/test2" already exists.
<thierry_> second launching and I get that
<zyga> hmm?
<zyga> well you already got the binary
<zyga> ah
<zyga> you got my branch
<zyga> now get inside and check out DataExtractor directory
<zyga> run the three scan-*.py scripts on the debs
<zyga> :
<zyga> so far you've got my branch, not the data result
<zyga> you need the whole ubuntu repository mirror around
<zyga> are you sure you know what to do?
<thierry_> no
<zyga> do you have the mirror of ubuntu repository around?
<thierry_> what do you mean by around? on my computer?
<zyga> yes
<zyga> you need to have each and every deb to be of help to me
<thierry_> well no! :( !
<thierry_> sorry I didn't know
<zyga> uh, ok 
<zyga> don't worry - thanks for your intentions :-)
<thierry_> :) np
<zyga> feel free to check the code
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4772 (Allow advanced searching for bugs in FOAF). r=lifeless (r2889: Guilherme Salgado)
<claude> ping jordi
#launchpad 2005-12-09
<stub> 11:13:26~/lp $ bzr branch  sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel oops
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel
<stub> 11:13:44~/lp $ bzr branch  sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com//home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel oops
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com//home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel
<stub> Anyone else seeing that?
<jblack> stub: trying
<jblack> Hmm
<jblack> I'm being too quiet. I can reproduce it. I'm tracing it out
<jblack> ___It is doing ssh work.
<jblack> but the read is failing.
<jblack> Its claiming that branch-format (our identifier file) doesn't exist
<jblack> Ok. found the problem
<jblack> part of it
<jblack> stub: ping
<jblack> stub: Try modifying sftp.py, line 270
<jblack> change it from: 
<jblack> path = '/'.join(basepath)
<jblack> to:
<jblack> path = '/' + '/'.join(basepath)
<jblack> That'll be bzrlib/transports/sftp.py, that is
<jblack> stub: Its also supposedly fixed in the very latest.
<sivang> morning all
* jordi sends mail to aigars to see if he wants sbackup in Rosetta.
<sivang> lifeless: makes perfectly sense, so 30mins = 6 minutes python time + postgres time ?
<lifeless> thats what my current profiling info says
<lifeless> though thats probably really 30mins = 3 + postgres
<lifeless> cause that 6 minute figure is from an hour long profile run
<slomo> hi... will something like (Closes: #1234) be implemented for malone somewhere in the future?
<mpt> slomo, sometime in the future, yes
<slomo> ok, thanks :)
<siretart> slomo: this is malone bug #2037, btw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2037: feature request: closing via changelog In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2037
<lifeless> morning
<Seveas> is there a way to get notifications everytime the malone web interfaace changes
<Seveas> Ubugtu is not happy
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share In: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> bug 583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #583: reportbug: While sending a Bug report I got several errors-messages In: reportbug (Ubuntu), Severity: Major, Assigned to: <img alt="Linked to " src="/++resource++arrowRight.gif" />, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/583
<mpt> That's an interesting assignee
<mpt> Seveas, what you really want is an XML-RPC interface, methinks
<mpt> that would save you headaches, and save Launchpad bandwidth
<Seveas> mpt, definitely
<Seveas> but since that seems to be a low-priority goal...
#launchpad 2005-12-10
<mantiena> Hi all
<mantiena> are someone of launchpad developers alive ?
<spiv> mantiena: I am, but I'm about to go have lunch :)
<spiv> mantiena: What's up?
<mantiena> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3550
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3550: There are no way to register a new distribution on https://launchpad.net/distros In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3550
<mantiena> spiv, could you help me to register new distribution at lauchpad ?
<spiv> I think the URL you want is https://launchpad.net/distros/+add, but it's not linked that I can see..
<mantiena> spiv, could you write about this at this bugreport?
<jamesh> you need admin privileges to add distros
<mantiena> :(
<jamesh> and I don't know what the current rules are for adding them.
<mantiena> jamesh, so, what knows if I can used launchpad for Ubuntu-Based Baltix GNU/Linux distribution ?
<mantiena> s/what/who
<jamesh> probably steve or kiko would
<jamesh> but they aren't up at this time of day
<mantiena> jamesh, SteveA ?
<lifeless> mantiena: you definately can, but the exact means to get different distros INTO launchpad are not yet defined in policy let alone code
<lifeless> mantiena: so I suggest talking to SteveA (GMT - 3) or kiko (GMT - 10) 
<mantiena> lifeless, jamesh: thanks, I know SteveA - he lives in the same country like I ;)
<lifeless> lithuania ?
<mantiena> yea ;)
<lifeless> cool
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, I added a "time" column to the pending-reviews page, showing how long each branch took to process
<lifeless> cool
<jamesh> there's quite a big variance in run times
<jamesh> I don't know whether that's to be expected or now
<jamesh> s/now/not/
<lifeless> some yes
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> labas rytas, mantai
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> bzr and bzrtools for launchpad
<lifeless> bzr's test suite runs bzrtools test suite. bzrtools requires testresources to run its test suite. Is it ok if I include testresources in the launchpad config ?
<SteveA> what is "testresources" ?
<lifeless> a unittest extension I wrote over a couple of weekends based on some common performance issues I have observed
<lifeless> it manages expensive resources such as databases, sample VCS trees etc.
<jblack> jjjj
<SteveA> no package in universe?
<lifeless> not packaged at the moment
<lifeless> the api has not changed since creation.
<lifeless> I believe trial HEAD uses it now, though I'm not sure.
<lifeless> I can package it up though.
<lifeless> are you saying you'd like it to be a package ;)
<SteveA> why does bzr's test suite run bzrtools' test suite?
<lifeless> because bzrtools is a plugin and thats the way we have structured it
<lifeless> plugins cannot run their own test suites
<SteveA> does launchpad depend on bzrtools?
<lifeless> ddaa's conversion script that will be running over the next month or so does.
<SteveA> ok.  my concern is that if we run tests that we don't care about for launchpad, then we're slowing down pqm for no reason.
<SteveA> so, there is a reason over the next month
<SteveA> there may be no reason after that
<lifeless> SteveA: the test suite takes 1 minute to run
<lifeless> for bzr and bzrtools
<lifeless> so I dont think its of significant impact compared to the other issues that are around. We have choices:
<lifeless> we could say that ddaas script is not part of any launchpad deployment and create a different config for it, that runs only his scripts tests & the bzr ones
<lifeless> we could disable the bzrtools tests and or the bzr ones
<SteveA> i think it is good to have only tests-passing bzr trees in the launchpad config
<SteveA> but, do we need to run bzr tests on every launchpad merge?
<lifeless> at this point no, because bzr is a strict no-deps-on-lp layer
<lifeless> that said, we do need to run the bzr tests and the bzrtools tests as I develop the baz2bzr for importd code.
<SteveA> where does baz2bzr live?
<lifeless> in bzrtools
<SteveA> so, can we have bzrtools and bzr in RF, and run the bzrtools and bzr tests when merging into either of those.  i don't mind whether "testresources" is a package or a tree.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we have bzr already
<lifeless> I put bzrtools in earlier today (because I thought we had had this discussion a couple weeks back)
<lifeless> I was testing an upgrade of bzr when this arose
<lifeless> I'd like to start with testresources as a tree, because that way if the api changes, our old trees will still be verifiable
<SteveA> as we can avoid running bzr / bzrtools tests on merging launchpad, i'd like to avoid that
<SteveA> find
<SteveA> infe
<SteveA> fine
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> I would like to run the tests on all commits for now, and put a TODO item to change that, because - 1 minute is not long, and its non trivial to change it safely.
<lifeless> by safely I mean that commits to bzr/bzrtools *can break launchpad*.
<lifeless> so they have to run the lp test suite. But also run theirs. 
<lifeless> so I need to figure out how to usefully get that behaviour
<SteveA> okay, file a bug please
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> interfaceverification - did you get a chance to read it ? (I've updated it)
<SteveA> no, not read it yet
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I have some useful profiling data now
<lifeless> if I read it right we spend ~ 3 minutes in the launchpad test suite
<lifeless> and 27 minutes in postgresql
<lifeless> bug 5378
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5378: dont run the bzrtools and bzr tests on make check_merge In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5378
<sivang> morning all
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<lifeless> meeting time
<SteveA> so it is
<sivang> development meeting?
<lifeless> bazaar-launchpad meeting
<sivang> lifeless: is anybody free to watch?
<daf> morning
<sivang> morning daf
<lifeless> its not a particularly open meeting no.
<daf> hmm, should I be able to see https://staging.ubuntu.com/errors?
<lifeless> given its mainly about whos doing what when
<lifeless> its also not particularly interesting ;)
<sivang> ok :)
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> spiv: if you're online, please come onto #c-m
<mantiena> SteveA, Hi
<SteveA> hi.  i'm in a meeting right now.
<mantiena> SteveA, in POV ?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> on irc
<mantiena> SteveA: jamesh told me, that you could help me to register Ubuntu-Based Baltix GNU/Linux distribution on launchpad
<SteveA> yes.  i'll need to talk with some people who will be online in a few hours.  they're working on that part of launchpad right now.
<mantiena> SteveA, I've registered bugreport about this, look at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3550
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3550: There are no way to register a new distribution on https://launchpad.net/distros In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3550
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i'll assign it to kiko
<mantiena> SteveA, thank you, I wanna use launchpad for Baltix development and bugreporting, this would give improvements not only to Baltix, but also to launchpad, because then it will be translated to lithuanian language ;)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> although, the launchpad team have some work to do to make launchpad internationalizable
<SteveA> localizable
<SteveA> make it internationalized
<SteveA> wow.. .such long words, and so confusing ;-)
<SteveA> mantiena: how many people work with you on baltix?
<SteveA> jamesh: hello.  i see that ErrorReportManagement is "merge-conditional".  what's left to do before it lands?
<mantiena> SteveA, on developing (programing, patching, etc) mainly only I, but on translating, bugreporting and making artwork/documentation there are working about 4-6
<SteveA> mantiena: bradb will be visiting vilnius for a week, to work with me on malone.  it would be good if you can visit, and show us how you use launchpad, particularly for bug tracking, and what you want improved
<mantiena> SteveA, when exactly bradb will be in Vilnius ?
<SteveA> next week, working with me monday to friday
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm just fixing the things stub mentioned.  The other thing that is necessary is to decide what the new config values should be set to for staging, production1, production2, etc
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you recommend they are set to?
<jamesh> SteveA: copy_to_zlog can be off for production and staging.  probably just assign error code prefixes A,B,... for production systems, maybe 'S' for staging
<jamesh> SteveA: I don't know what directory would be safe to get the error logs written to
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> there is a directory for that already
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> launchpad@gangotri:/srv/launchpad.net/production-logs$ ls
<SteveA> launchpad-access1.log  launchpad-access2.log  launchpad1.log  launchpad2.log
<SteveA> so, the logs for production can all just go in there
<SteveA> that directory is rsynced to chinstrap often
<SteveA> jamesh: where would error logs go on development machines?
<jamesh> SteveA: at the moment they go into a directory under /var/tmp
<SteveA> what happens if the chosen directory doesn't exist?
<jamesh> it gets created
<Kinnison> SteveA: How does one get at tracebacks on staging?
<SteveA> Kinnison: wait until jamesh's latest stuff lands...
<daf> https://staging.ubuntu.com/errors yields a 403
<daf> ah, hmm
<daf> SteveA: I can't reproduce the oops you found locally
<SteveA> that's good.
<SteveA> there's a team you need to be in
<SteveA> to see tracebacks
<SteveA> this team was changed from launchpad-admins recently to some other less powerful team
<SteveA> bug maybe you're not in that team
<daf> aha
<daf> I can't see any teams you're in that I'm not in, other than "ShipIt Administrators" and "Ubuntu Drivers"
<SteveA> i don't see TBs either
<SteveA> what's stub in?
<daf> he's in Zope Developers
<SteveA> ?
<daf> in addition to LP Admins and LP Developers, which we're also in
<SteveA> are you in the team whose name is 'launchpad' ?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> they are ones who should see tracebacks
<daf> (that's the "Launchpad Developers" one)
<SteveA> something about the traceback showing is broken
<SteveA> please file a bug about it
<daf> ok
<SteveA> i'll sort out some visibility of staging logs on chinstrap
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5381
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5381: Launchpad doesn't show tracebacks for oopses to Launchpad developers In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5381
<mantiena> SteveA, I don't know if I will have free time to come to Vilnius next week, but there are chances, that I will come to Vilnius tomorrow
<SteveA> or maybe the weekend?  brad will still be around on saturday 17th
<mantiena> ok, please write me (mantas@akl.lt) a lettter, when brad will come to Vilnius
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i'll check with brad when he arrives on irc in a few hours
<SteveA> hi niemeyer 
<SteveA> ddaa will be sending a summary of this morning's meeting
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<Kinnison> Hi niemeyer 
<niemeyer> Great! Thanks
<SteveA> there wasn't much discussed, except making progress on the various tasks
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Greetings!
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Feeling better?
<Kinnison> niemeyer: Much better thanks
<SteveA> daf, Kinnison: soon, there will be logs from staging appearing on chinstrap in /srv/asuka-logs.  these logs are kinda crappy right now.  as soon as jamesh's error reporting code lands, they'll be vastly better.
<Kinnison> niemeyer: although my left hip hurts
<SteveA> Kinnison: diodes?
* Kinnison has been comedy of pain over the past few weeks :-)
<daf> SteveA: groovy, thanks
<Kinnison> SteveA: brain
* Kinnison pahs, *RIGHT* hip, not left hip
<Kinnison> I am *so* good without caffeine
* Kinnison glares at daf
<daf> NotFoundError: (None, 'title')
<daf> seems to be the culprit
<Kinnison> daf: Coo
<daf> well, we do have caffeine
<Kinnison> daf: It's all wrong
<Kinnison> daf: Nescaf? Yuck
<Kinnison> daf: Earl Grey? (asthma inducing mugs of death)
<daf> yes, it is all wrong
<Kinnison> daf: PG Tips? (I'd rather drink my own vomit)
<SteveA> Kinnison: bergamot gives you asthma?
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye
<SteveA> cripes
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA> daf: the error is caused by a page template doring foo/title
<SteveA> um, doing
<SteveA> where we don't know what 'foo' is, but its value is None
<SteveA> whereas it is expected to be something else
<daf> right
<daf> sadly, the log doesn't seem to offer any clues about where the foo in question might be
<SteveA> jamesh: have you seen the stuff that the warning handler does in launchpad to find out useful stuff about what page template and view etc. has been involved in the warning?
<SteveA> daf: next, look at the page template in question, and look for /title in it
<jamesh> SteveA: no.  Do you have a pointer?
<SteveA> these are the candidates for causing the error
<SteveA> jamesh:  launchpad/warninghandler.py
<SteveA> jamesh: it is horridly crufty hackery
<SteveA> but might provide useful extra info for error logging, if you want to polish it later
<daf> the error doesn't state which page template it is
<SteveA> daf: right.  but, you can work it out, because you know the URL
<daf> but we think it might be binarypackagerelease-index.pt, which doesn't have any direct occurrences of 'title'
<daf> is there a sure way of mapping URLs to page templates that I've forgotten about?
<SteveA> if you can get the page to render locally
<mantiena> SteveA, hehe, it seems I don't come to Vilnius tomorrow, Baltix will be awarded later in this week or in next week ;)
<daf> I've got http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386/pmount/0.1-1 rendering locally
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning
<daf> hi mpt
<mpt> hi daf, welcome back :-)
<mpt> (somewhat belatedly)
<SteveA> mantiena: awarded what exactly?
<SteveA> well, congratulations anyway ;-)
<daf> mpt: thanks
<mantiena> SteveA, thanks, I can't find info about Infobalt awards in english :( I can just provide a link for news in Lithuanian:
<mantiena> http://www.2005.infobalt.lt/?&r=622&i=6626
<mpt> arg
* mpt gets a "SyntaxError" when trying to upgrade bzrtools
<mpt> hmm, actually, that's my fault
* Kinnison gets workraved, bbl
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> mantiena: a truputi galiu skaityti
<kiko> SteveA, should view classes use results.count()?
<kiko> or should they assume they are not using SQLObject things?
<SteveA> o, a inau apie infobalt
<daf> SteveA: we've discovered that running the publisher fixes the oops
<SteveA> kiko: it is a vague contract.  whatever is easiest
<SteveA> daf: it means that something is returning an object, or None.  And the view is not expecting the None.
<kiko> okay.
<Kinnison> Indeed, I'm betting Mark's magic code doesn't play well with PENDING packages
<SteveA> kiko: adding a new distro to launchpad.  can we just do it?  anything to worry about wrt the other infrastructure?
<kiko> let's not do it now
<kiko> there's a lot to worry about
<kiko> I'm recommending creating a product for now
<kiko> we can move bugs and translations over
<kiko> we won't have support for anything fancy for distros anyway
<SteveA> the baltix guys want to have their distro in launchpad, so that they can do bug tracking, translating etc .for it
<SteveA> they're an ubuntu derivative
<kiko> I know
<kiko> so is Impi
<SteveA> this is put off until we open dapper properly?
<kiko> until we understand the consequences of creating new distros and releases better
<mpt> Serious question: How are we going to understand it without trying it?
<kiko> mpt, by reading the code and thinking about the consequences.
<SteveA> and by trying it on dogfood / staging
<kiko> for which you don't need the link
<kiko> note that dogfood/staging don't do some of our production tasks last I checked
<SteveA> mantiena: you won the "best alternative" award at infobalt?  that's really cool.  you should get it announced on fridge.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> mantiena: fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<daf> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5390
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> daf: no need for it to be private
<daf> ok
<mpt> SteveA, in mpt/2005-12-layout/ I've turned +logout into a separate logout confirmation page, but I don't know how to make it work (the submit button currently takes you back to where you were but doesn't log you out)
<kiko> mpt, a /separate/ logout page?
<mpt> kiko, as requested by Mark
<kiko> wtf?
<mpt> because the button was taking up too much space
<kiko> huh?
<kiko> what does that have to do with a separate logout page?
<mpt> making it a link requires confirmation, because links by themselves don't do anything
<kiko> can't we break that rule there?
<kiko> I mean, a separate logout page will mean I will never use it
<mpt> I know *sigh*
<mpt> Perhaps we can persuade Mark to let it be an image instead
<SteveA> mpt: i'm about to go get lunch. would you file a bug on me for it, and leave it as an immediate link for now
<kiko> mpt, how would an image be better than a button? why don't you just style the button as a link?
<mpt> that's not possible afaik
<SteveA> i want to get this new layout landed in some form as soon as possible
<mpt> at least, you could make the border and background transparent in some browsers, but not decrease the height as a result
<SteveA> if that means cutting some corners and fixing them up later, that's okay
<mpt> SteveA, so you want me to revert it, or can you just finish off the sitemap and land it without merging from me again?
<mpt> (that requires you to have already branched from my layout branch)
<SteveA> mpt: is it possible to make the LHS of the site map work, just as it is?
<SteveA> for the link / logout page, make it work as a link rather than a button.  that should require no code change.
<mpt> SteveA, only with lots of URL-related tal:conditions in main-template.pt
<SteveA> you could do it with no highlighting, though
<mpt> oh, right
<SteveA> it will be quite fast to get the code done to make it work, and to do something better with the logout functions
<SteveA> i'd rather get this landed, than it be on a branch until it is perfect
<jordi> kiko: did you fixup your bzr?
<kiko> jordi, yes, I did. I am still busy but will be free as the week progresses
<kiko> salgado, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5389
<kiko>  -- who is going to work on this? matsubara?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5389: System error if you specify an inexistent assignee in any advanced search for bugs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5389
* SteveA --> lunch
<jordi> ok kiko
<jordi> kiko: just replied, btw
<kiko> I saw that, thanks
<salgado> kiko, could be
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> kiko, yes, matsubara can work on that
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> salgado, assign it?
<salgado> assigned
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/4041 ('Change' and 'Deactivate' buttons are shown twice in a membership page) (r2891: Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> mpt, is there a bug reported on Launchpad help?
<mpt> kiko, I think so
<mpt> there's a spec on it, anyway
<mpt> though iirc the spec and the bug aren't linked
<sivang> mpt: do you have the link to the spec?
<sivang> mpt: btw, have you produced any glade UI for HUB ? :)
<sivang> (I recall you told me you were trying to roll something on SAT)
<mpt> what's SAT?
<mpt> oh, Saturday
<mpt> not yet, sorry, I was trying unsuccessfully to cram-study Portuguese
<mpt> sivang, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadPageHelp
<mpt> It's really low priority for me as long as Launchpad itself is so very ... improvable
<mpt> because time spent improving Launchpad is a much better investment than time writing help
<sivang> mpt: yes, I understand :)
<ddaa> mpt: you just made a landmark in political correctness.
<mpt> hmm?
<ddaa> English: foo sucks. Politically Correct: foo is very much improvable :)
<mpt> :-)
<sivang> mpt: I might undergo some substantial real life changes soon ;-) , if so I might attempt something like that for launchpad, I've been pervertly interested in that since LP boomed in size, complexity and number of components, views etc.... and so this could be a nice way to actually learn about all what it can offer
<sivang> ah nice, he just vanished
<SteveA> bradb_: hi
<bradb_> SteveA: Hi. I've got Skype set up.
<SteveA> cool.  let's try it
<sivang> bradb_: cool :)
<bradb_> powerbook++ # kickass built-in mic
<LarstiQ> bradb_: hah, talking to your laptop? ;)
<sivang> bradb, SteveA : using the QT statically linked version?
<bradb> sivang: OS X for me
<bradb> Je rcompense l'utilisabilit
<sivang> bradb: ah right :)
<sivang> hmm I wonder if there is a word "utilisability"
<sivang> (/me used altavista's babel fish to find out what that means)
<bradb> usability
<ddaa> okay that's offtopic, but still...
<sivang> ddaa: true, sorry.
<ddaa> does anybody knows if there's a way to tell postfix to _completely_ skip DNS lookups for a relayhost, so I can set the relayhost to "[smtp] " and configure the address in my /etc/hosts?
<ddaa> sivang: that ^ is offtopic :)
<sivang> ddaa: lol
* ddaa hates oversmart software...
<lamont__> ddaa: [hostname]  will look for the A RR, according to /var/spool/postfix/etc/nsswitch.conf
<SteveA> jamesh: still around?
<ddaa> lamont__: hu... okay the issue is when I'm on one specific network, I have to relay mail through my ISP, but on other networks I want to use direct delivery because the ISP won't let me use its SMTP from outside.
<jamesh> SteveA: just about to go to bed
<ddaa> And since I'm switching networks using the GUI network configuration tool, I want to set the actual relay address there.
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  can you say a few words about where you feel the bugzilla import is at?
<lamont__> ddaa: you could edit /var/spool/postfix/etc/hosts, and use that nsswitch.conf, I expect.
<ddaa> haha... "disable_dns_lookups"...
<lamont__> it still takes hostnames, not IP's
<ddaa> lamont__: AFAIK the GUI network config does not know about postfix at all
<lamont__> prolly not
<ddaa> I'd rather keep the network switching logic all in there...
* lamont__ just uses a gross hack in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/
<jamesh> SteveA: pretty good.  I've got to finish off the milestone migration code (should be finished tomorrow morning), but I think it'd be okay to run on production soon (I should do a final run on staging first though)
<jamesh> SteveA: assuming there aren't any test failures I didn't catch, the ErrorReportManagement code should merge tonight
<SteveA> that's awesome
<SteveA> i'll talk with kiko and see when we can do a gina run, so we can get bugzilla merged
<ddaa> Yay!
<ddaa> lamont__: disable_dns_lookups = yes
<ddaa> relayhost = [smtp] 
<ddaa> that works
<lamont__> cool
<ddaa> Dunno if that qualifies as a gross hack, though :)
<SteveA> lamont__: do you have a secret stash... of documentation on how to set up postfix on ubuntu to use an authenticated smart host?
<lamont__> SteveA: remind me of your email addr, and I'll toss you what lifeless sent me... :-)
<SteveA> lamont: steve @ canonical.com
<kiko-fud> SteveA, I know how to do it if you like
<lamont__> tossed at you
<kiko-fud> SteveA, short answer: when the publisher test finishes.
<kiko-fud> long answer: AAR#H#@Y*#@HFEWIOFJEW
<kiko> bradb, what's the status with the InitialBugContacts work?
<lamont__> kiko: picking on Jew's again?
<lamont__> nm
<lamont__> :-)
<bradb> kiko: I'm blocked on adding sample data. I've backseated it for other things too (like status changes and bug fixes for pages raising exceptions.) I can submit the sample data changes today though and should be able to land it this week, if nothing else comes up.
<kiko> that would be ideal
* bradb & # triaging email for the next 45 mins
<SteveA> bradb: hotel all booked.
<bradb> SteveA: got the confirmation email, thanks
<cprov> matsubara: are you happy with my suggestion for fixing typo within the current CoC, did you get the key tricky to re-sign it ?
<SteveA> lamont__: i don't actually have postfix installed yet.  what installation option should i use when installing, to then follow these instructions?
<lamont__> SteveA: I'm betting on 'internet site'
<lamont__> or rather, internet site with smarthost
<SteveA> ta, i'll give it a go
<SteveA> lamont__: any idea how to convert a sasl_passwd into a sasl_passwd.db ?
<lamont__> no clue - prolly just a hash map
<kiko> postmap
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> lamont__: thanks for the docs.  i think i have it working!
<lamont__> SteveA: infinity? is creating something to let us piggy-back ssl certs on the machine, and then I'm supposed to automate that setup
<SteveA> i have my own smarthost, so i just use that from everywhere
<BjornT> SteveA, kiko, salgado: any of you available for code reviews today?
<SteveA> so long as there aren't annoying semi-transparent proxies (negligee proxies...) that jump on port 25
<SteveA> BjornT: i'm doing reviews for ddaa and mpt today
<kiko> BjornT, I'm very overbooked, how big are they?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok
<BjornT> kiko: the ones i have up for review are 1300 and 1500 lines.
<kiko> I think I am going to hide under my bed
<salgado> BjornT, I'll take your ticket-tracker-outgoing-email today
<lamont__> SteveA: never heard that term for them before, but i like it.
<SteveA> they're considered kinda rude in some more conservative communities
<SteveA> but you get them a lot in the less savoury hotels
<lamont__> and HP
<lamont__> :-(
* lamont__ lives behind such an abortion
<ddaa> SteveA: I'm still around if you have quick questions while reviewing
* SteveA thinks of tunneling such things over http
<SteveA> ddaa: i have a couple of other things to do before i get stuck into the reviews
<ddaa> NP, not rushing you, busing writing the meeting summary.
<BjornT> kiko: in case you didn't get it before my connection died: < BjornT> kiko: the ones i have up for review are 1300 and 1500 lines.
<kiko> I got it
<kiko> and I said
<kiko> I think I am going to hide under my bed
<BjornT> kiko: ok :) i understand that you have a lot to do atm
<BjornT> thanks salgado 
<SteveA> kiko: is mpt around?  i just reviewed his new layout branch.
<kiko> he should be
<salgado> BjornT, you're welcome
<salgado> kiko, SteveA, he's not here
<salgado> maybe he went for his pt_BR classes
<kiko> probably
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> ddaa, BjornT: i just reviewed the productseries doc stuff from david.  then i noticed that bjorn had already reviewed it.  did i have an old pending-reviews page or something?
<ddaa> it's merge-approved on BjornT's section on the PendingReviews page I have.
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> so now it is doubly approved
<SteveA> i think i made one different comment
<ddaa> Too much honor for a trivial doctest...
<ddaa> Anyway, thanks, I love people to comment on my code.
<ddaa> What I do not like is sometimes having to fix my code after the comments ;)
<salgado> what's that "=== renamed file 'lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/productseries.txt' => 'lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/productseries.txt.moved'" line on the diff?
<ddaa> mh... that probably means that a merge attempted to rename a file to a name that was already used.
<ddaa> The right thing to do would be putting the stuff from productseries.txt.moved into productseries.txt
<ddaa> Or maybe... that the merge created a file and moved an existing file away.
<ddaa> anyhow, that looks like a name conflict
<SteveA> ddaa: the setup_module branch
<SteveA> i do not think it makes the code clearer
<SteveA> it makes the code *shorter*
<SteveA> but i don't think it becomes clearer
<ddaa> Mh. Right.
<SteveA> actually, it doesn't make the code shorter
<SteveA>  ftests/helpers.py                     |   89 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<SteveA>  ftests/test_keyringtrustanalyser.py   |    9 ---
<SteveA>  ftests/test_librarianformatter.py     |   11 +---
<SteveA>  ftests/test_po_attach.py              |   12 +++-
<SteveA>  tests/test_librarianformatter_noca.py |   10 ---
<SteveA>  tests/test_rundoctests.py             |    4 -
<ddaa> I just do not like to have a slightly different and subtly wrong boilerplate in everyfile.
<ddaa> It does not make the code shorter because all the files were not converted
<SteveA> it is a valid point
<SteveA> i think there is too much magic in your solution
<ddaa> only a few, to illustrate the point
<SteveA> we need to find a way to do something like what you propose, but that keeps things from being magical, or too implicit
<ddaa> yeah, the zope doctest infrastructure is making my life really hard
<ddaa> It's magic to work around the zope magic.
<SteveA> i think you're exaggerating
<SteveA> i think it is a minor annoyance
<ddaa> Feel free to say "interested, but not now"
<ddaa> I mostly wanted to raise the issue for discussion.
<SteveA> the other thing is, those 89 lines in ftests/helpers.py are not tested
<ddaa> They are tested.
<ddaa> When running the tests :)
<SteveA> so, i think we should talk about this sometime, and work out what your frustrations with the infrastructure are, and how to fix it
<SteveA> probably in a similar way to that which you have prototyped
<ddaa> I'm happy to remove that stuff from importd2bzr
<ddaa> as long as this branch stays in someone's queue for discussion
<ddaa> maybe that would make a meeting item for wednesday :)
<SteveA> i think the best thing would be for you to file a bug on this, and reference the branch in the bug
<ddaa> Who should I assign the bug to?
<SteveA> me
<ddaa> Fine.
<ddaa> after dinner :)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> mpt: i reviewed your new layout branch.
<SteveA> mpt: the menus branch hasn't been mirrored fully, or something like that
<mpt> SteveA, is PQM off chinstrap now?
<mpt> if so I can finish my mass conversion
<elmo> no, it's not
<kiko-afk> nope
<mhz> hi
<kiko-afk> hey mhz 
<kiko-afk> did you ever get your problem sorted out?
<mhz> hi kiko-afk 
<mhz> nope. However, the platform still works
<mhz> it is just that the annoying email error still lives :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: stage 1 of ErrorReportManagement, r=stub (r2892: James Henstridge)
<SteveA> hurrah
<SteveA> jamesh: congratulations
<kiko-afk> jamesh, ROCK ON
<kiko-afk> mhz, remind me what the problem is.
<mhz> kiko-afk: okis. Basically, I created a team, I was asked to confirm email-address and Kapooom! error.
<mhz> hoever, people could still join
<kiko-afk> and what lingering effect has it had?
<mhz> could you rephrase that, please?
<kiko-afk> mhz -- what problem has remained?
<mhz> kiko-afk: BTW, nothing to do but.. Is there anyway one can actually create a 'new specification' from a Team that is already part of a distro? Instead of creating it from the whole listing of specs page?
<mhz> kiko-afk: BTW, nothing to do but.. Is there anyway one can actually create a 'new specification' from a Team that is already part of a distro? Instead of creating it from the whole listing of specs page?
<mhz> kiko-afk: mail confirmation is the problem I saw the last 2 days i tried to get confirmed
<matsubara> mhz: is this bug 5122
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5122: Validate email in team In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5122
<matsubara> ?
<matsubara> mhz: if it is, it's already fixed. Landed on RF and will be on production soon.
* mhz checking #
<mhz> matsubara: kiko-afk: indeed. same problem
<kiko-afk> mhz, you can only create specs if you attach them to targets -- distros or products.
<mhz> kiko-afk: oh, ok.
<mhz> So, what is the objective on having DistroTeams (example: EdubuntuStudyContent team) ?
<mhz> Where do they list all the team activitity/ToDo's ?
<salgado> matsubara, I guess bug 5389 is the root cause of what mhz is experiencing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5389: System error if you specify an inexistent assignee in any advanced search for bugs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5389
<salgado> bug 5398, even
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5398: When creating a new team, we need to check if the given contact email address is not already registered in Launchpad In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5398
<matsubara> salgado: I'll check, just a min.
<salgado> matsubara, how are you going to check that?
<matsubara> salgado: I meant I was going to check the bug description. :)
<pablo> hi?
<mhz> pablo: hey
<mhz> kiko-afk: So, what is the objective on having DistroTeams (example: EdubuntuStudyContent team) ?
<pablo> i need some help with evolution
<pablo> (the mail client for ubuntu)
<kiko-afk> mhz, a team is an arbitrary grouping of people
<mhz> kiko-afk: yup
<kiko-afk> it can be used to restrict access to certain things
<kiko-afk> and to direct messages
<kiko-afk> that's essentially it.
<kiko-afk> pablo, try #ubuntu
<pablo> ok- thanks
<mhz> kiko-afk: and how people (groups) can use LP to cordinate work?
<mhz> pablo: o bien, #ubuntu-es
<kiko-afk> mhz, that's a very open question -- essentially, it depends on what they are doing.
<mhz> pablo: o bien, #edubuntu-es if you need edubuntu help
<mhz> kiko-afk: indeed. I thought LP was meant for groups to cordinate their work. Something like Tuto, maybe?
<pablo> ah, mejor, me voy al espaol. muchas gracias
<kiko-afk> mhz, Tuto?
<mhz> yes, oh, let me provide URL, they have done hell of a job
<Lord_Athur> take your time...
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Ireul> hi
<Ireul> I've ordered free ubuntu pc cds... Is there a way to get em on dvd????
<kiko-afk> Ireul, no. 
<Ireul> :(
<Ireul> are the cds totally free?
<Lord_Athur> yes, the Cds are
<Ireul> Lord_Athur: yoda's speaking habit??? :)
<Lord_Athur> a?
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<Ireul> failed I am, in exile I must go...
<mhz> Ireul: but you could download them
<Ireul> mhz: already ordered
<mhz> the DVS?
<Ireul> mhz: is debian based? At what point?
<Ireul> mhz: 5 pc cds
<mhz> Ireul: what are you talking about? 2 Ubuntu CD's
<mhz> oh, I see
<mhz> you ordered 5 pieces
<mhz> you'll get 10 CD's (5 install and 5 livecd)
<Ireul> yes I don't need 64 and macos one
<Ireul> mhz: ok
<bradb> SteveA: ping (quick q about defining a custom exception)
<SteveA> ok
<bradb> SteveA: I want to define a custom exception, DuplicateBugContactError(ValueError) and put this in interfaces/distributionsourcepackage.py. This will allow me to provide a more clear error message ("DuplicateBugContactError: foo is already a bug contact for bar."), and more fine-grained error handling. Is this approach okay with you?
<SteveA> it is a good idea.  not sure why it would be a ValueError though
<bradb> Because the type is correct, but something about the value itself is not.
<bradb> (in this case, that the person is already a bug contact on the package)
<SteveA> i can imagine this error being raised due to many circumstances, and not exactly because it was an inappropriate argument value 
<SteveA> just make it an Exception
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> if an error is named so that it obviously sounds like a problem, you don't need to say "Error"
<SteveA> i don't think DuplicateBugContact qualifies
<SteveA> but if you can think of a way to say it that is definitely an error, then you can use that name
<bradb> I can't think of anything better right now. I think I'll just go with DBCE for now.
<salgado> bradb, this makes me wonder if we shouldn't have a new vocabulary for bug contacts
<bradb> That might be useful as well.
<salgado> and you wouldn't need neither this check nor the new exception
<bradb> The exception would still be needed.
<bradb> e.g. there's a race condition there
<salgado> that's right. the exception is in database code
<salgado> I misread that as a ValidationError
<kiko-afk> nice meeting summary ddaa 
<SteveA> ddaa: i reviewed importd2bzr.  it's good.
<SteveA> ddaa: one reason that using sys.exit() anywhere except the "i'm a script, run me" entry-point is that it makes it very hard to test parts of the code that might call sys.exit()
<ddaa> SteveA: why so, it's just throwing an exception...
<SteveA> dealing with it means catching SystemExit, which is evil
<kiko-afk> ev1l
<kiko-afk> bradb, tell me all about bug 3620
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3620: Default bug list should include Pending Upload bugs In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/3620
<ddaa> SteveA: why is it evil? The only thing that can throw that exception is sys.exit... you mean some code _not_ to exit, catching SystemExit is exactly what you want.
<kiko-afk> uhhh
<kiko-afk> whoa
<ddaa> I'm not arguing, I'm curious.
<bradb> kiko-afk: Malone makes it easy to file duplicate bugs. The "default bug listing" is not the right one to use to search to see if your bug has already been reported.
<bradb> That the default listing doesn't include bugs of $status isn't itself a bug thing, but the UI doesn't make obvious what one *should* do to answer the question "Has my bug already been reported."
<SteveA> searching for bugs already reported is an important part of the workflow we want people to adopt
<bradb> Hence, in response to 3620, I think just doing a guided bug form is best.
<SteveA> what about having a page optimised for that?
<SteveA> or a mode of a page optimized for that.  mpt: what do you think?
<kiko-afk> bradb, okay. agreed. but remember it is not a blocker for the migration, and that some of the top priorities are still TBD
<kiko-afk> SteveA, mpt, bradb and I worked on a guided bug form 11 months ago
<bradb> kiko-afk: That it's not a blocker for migration was already pretty clear to me.
<kiko-afk> okay
<kiko-afk> I just want to make sure you are focused on the migration priorities -- IBC being the main one
<bradb> That's what I had been working on before this context switch. ;)
<kiko-afk> ooooooookay I am going to be quiet now
<mpt> go pagetests go
<niemeyer> kiko: It should be a blob column, not a string.
<mpt> SteveA, new page layout is in PQM
<kiko> niemeyer, librarian.
<SteveA> mpt: woo
<kiko> which means...
<ddaa> SteveA: what about a montly shiny award?
<ddaa> we've got a winner for this month :)
<SteveA> who is Montly Shiny and what's he doing in this channel?
<ddaa> Monthly...
* ddaa wonders if what he said means something entirely different than what he intended
<kiko> lol
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I think I understood you, but my thinking has been proven wrong before
<ddaa> Yeah, people say that to me... ;)
<niemeyer> kiko: Nice.. let's read more crippled data into the database.
<mpt> ddaa, awards are often named after people, such that a misspelled word in that position could be assumed to be a name
<kiko> niemeyer, using the librarian is definitely safe
<ddaa> you breaker of dreams
<ddaa> mpt: I was imagining all sorts of unspeakably kinky and borderline distateful things.
<niemeyer> kiko: Indeed.. That's the right way to do it.
<kiko> SteveA, have you read the answer to "What exception should I raise when something passed into an API isn't quite right?" in LaunchpadHackingFAQ?
<ddaa> mainly involving baby jesus butt plugs...
<niemeyer> kiko: I have.. and got review problems following the rules there. :)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> kiko: it is out of date.  the advice there is more attuned to library or framework code than to application code such as makes up most of launchpad
<kiko> SteveA, what should I do?
<kiko> I could just nuke it and replace with your suggestion
<SteveA> kiko: leave the section about docstrings.  mention canonical.launchpad.interfaces.NotFoundError
<SteveA> nuke the rest
<mhz> kiko: ooops, finally. I was mistaken about the name. It's not tuto but TUTOS http://www.tutos.org/homepage/
<kiko> rock and roll
<kiko> hey, when was ubuntite renamed to ubuntero?
<kiko> no email ever went out to me on this
<kiko> mhz, that page uses the <blink> tag
<kiko> mhz, and no, we don't support project management in launchpad (yet)
<lifeless> morning!
<mhz> kiko: so why would a Team (inside a distro) register for? What are the advantages?
<kiko> mhz, mainly for ownership purposes.
<kiko> and bug-subscriptions
<kiko> etc
<mhz> kiko: yup, my concern is the 'etc'. I have only noticed Bugs and 'ownership' as the only advantages.
<kiko> there's also translation teams
<mhz> if a team is in fact commited to work, they need to create teams related specifications members can work on (submit to). Also, they would need to set and coordinate work. 
<kiko> launchpad doesn't support those use cases yet.
<mhz> oooh, i see
<kiko> and as I said, specs are attached to products/distros
<kiko> so if your team is working on a product or a distro
<kiko> you'd probably register the spec on the product
<kiko> and then assign it to a team
<mhz> kiko, ok, thx for the enlightening. I'll se if we can use it that way or keep working via wiki for some cases.
<kiko> mhz, what is your team working on?
<mhz> I started EdubuntuStudyContent, and we'll start working on creating edu files to be used by edubuntu applications after install. So Admins will just apt-get install  mat_primary-cl.deb
<mhz> or something
<kiko> I'd attach that to the edubuntu product (does it exist already) and assign your team to it
<kiko> perhaps assigning individual team members to subparts of the spec
<mhz> hmm. yup, I was figuring out something like that.
<mhz> but, IMHO end-users (teachers this time) will probably feel wiki is easier to work on (coordination).
<mhz> Which I dont like in this case, because I was planning to offer "EduPoints" (instead of karma)
<kiko> I see
<mhz> so, anyways, I wanted to do it all via LP so I'll have teacher decide
<niemeyer> cprov: celso.providelo@canonical.com-20051202164451-f7c9d780f7bd040f
<bradb> SteveA: Is there an easy way to say that a menu exists in more than one facet? facet = ('foo', 'bar') raised some kind of inhuman error.
<SteveA> don't do that
<SteveA> one menu class to one facet
<bradb> If not, I guess I'll just have to inherit
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> subclass if you want more
<kiko> RFC: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3952
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3952: Typo in Ubuntu Code of Conduct 1.0 In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/3952
<kiko> mpt, wtf were you doing when you changed the description of that bug? :)
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> kiko: are you still here ?
<kiko> I am, lifeless 
<kiko> what's up?
<lifeless> teams and email addresses
<lifeless> just setup a team for packaging opensync (debian-opensync) in debian, me, ajmitch & azeem
<lifeless> I *thought* that each team had an email alias in launchpad that we could use as the packaging address
<lifeless> was I confused ?
<kiko> lifeless, not exactly. the team /can/ have an email address; if not, all /Launchpad/ email is sent to all members.
<kiko> there is no external interface to the team though
<lifeless> that is my confusion
<lifeless> we want an email address to reach the team, for the package.
<kiko> make a mailing list somewhere else
<kiko> and set that as your team's contact email
<lifeless> obviously we have to
<kiko> that's the only way
<kiko> yes
<lifeless> but it would -really nice- not to have to go external for that
<lifeless> the group chose launchpad for the bzr support
<kiko> it would but we're not doing that right now :)
<lifeless> policy or time? I.e. should I setup a spec for this ?
<kiko> policy and time both
<kiko> mark was reluctant to provide mailing lists (or aliases) to teams
<kiko> I'm happy for a spec to be produced
<lifeless> I remember that, I also remember his crack pipe going off and talking about programmitaclly driving mailman from launchpad
<lifeless> ok. I'll do a spec, on my todo now.
<kiko> I can smell the crack from here
<lifeless> my use case is simple - one stop shop for package collaboration which requires a maintainer address ;)
<kiko> :)
<mpt> Eu escrevei o bug mais simples, kiko 
<kiko> mpt, qual deles?
<mpt> kiko, o bug que voc perguntou, 3952
* mpt mangles the Portuguese language until it screams for mercy
<kiko> ah, beleza
<kiko> mpt,  isso mesmo -- voc "simplificou"
<mpt> certo
<mpt> -er, no -ar
<kiko> hmm?
<mpt> "escravar" would be "eu escrevei", but "escrever" is not
<kiko> escrever -> eu escrevi
<mpt> eh, then why did you say escrevou?
<mpt> voc escrevou, eu escrevi?
<kiko> voc escreveu
<kiko> I didn't say anything like escrevou!
<mpt> oh, wait
<mpt> ok, simplificou
* mpt is st00pid
<kiko> righ
<kiko> t
<jblack> anybody doing gnomemeeting?
<kiko> I meet using proprietary software
<jblack> can it call h323? 
<kiko> I don't know anything about codecs
<niemeyer> kiko is the proprietary-software kind of guy..
<kiko> that is so unfair
<jblack> dude? You're a proprietary-software kind of guy?
<kiko> well
<niemeyer> He even made a thesis about the open source model so that he could apply it on proprietary development..
<kiko> jblack, what do I have to do to get out of this conversation?
<jblack> You're out. 
<jblack> Just remember that when I get stuck in an awkward conversation, you owe me one. :)
<mpt> It's all network effects
#launchpad 2005-12-11
<kiko-zzz> three strikes!
<niemeyer> jblack: Don't worry too much about it.. my coffee was extremely strong today.
<niemeyer> Anyway.. FOOOD!
* kiko-zzz WAVES 
<jblack> have fun
<bradb> How do I make an anchor for a moin wiki doc header, like "== Foobar =="? I want it to keep looking like it does now (i.e. not like a link), but be able to link directly to that section from somewhere else.
<mdke> HelpOnMacros should have anchor instructions
<mdke> bradb, ^
<jblack> bradb: Are you doing skype or h.323?
<bradb> HelpOnLinking was the first doc I tried, of course.
<mdke> if its just a table of contents you're after, use the [[TableOfContents] ]  macro
<bradb> mdke: Nope.
<mdke> ok, anchor macro then
* bradb tries it
<bradb> jblack: skype
<bradb> mdke: you rock, thanks
<mdke> np
<bradb> mpt: around? i've got a UI to show you shortly
<bradb> kiko-zzz: around?
* bradb heads off
<mhz> re
<wby87> hi, i got a question, how long does it usually take for the account registration email to be send?
<Seveas> few minutes max
<jamesh> ddaa's merges in the pqm queue don't look like they'll succeed ...
<mhz> Seveas: ping
<jamesh> stub: at some point, could you check that the <launchpad_errorreports> sections I added to the production, staging and dogfood configs look okay?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=SteveA]  New page layout: CSS columns, an embryonic sitemap, and a vertical nested menu instead of tabs. (r2893: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<jamesh> (the errordir key in particular)
<stub> jamesh: Sure. I'll be rolling that code out to staging today so we can see it in action.
* stub turns his sound on 
<jblack> when was udu? 
<jblack> pardon, ubz
<lifeless> ~ nov 1-14 
<jblack> I'm looking at a map of cities within a day's drive..
<jblack> I'm in a very good place. it looks to me like I've got over a 100 million people within a day's drive.
<LarstiQ> heh, I've got 16 million in this entire country ;)
<jblack> I'm 2 hours from new york, 5 hours from washinton DC, 2 hours from philly, 4 hours from baltimore...
<jblack> boston is probably 6 or 7..
<LarstiQ> BjornT: is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc up to date?
* ajmitch_ has < 1 million within a days drive
<jblack> Really? I thought sidney had millions?
<ajmitch_> it does
<ajmitch_> but it's about 3 & 1/2 hours flying time away
<stub> lifeless: Are you still waiting on a chroot jail for the new PQM box?
<lifeless> stub: no, its all in my court at the moment
<stub> lifeless: ok. Any rough eta? PQM on breezy/PG8.0 is the next step before we can do staging and production upgrades to breezy/PG8.0
<lifeless> ah, did not know there was processes depending on me
<lifeless> I have to flush a couple of things for bazaar
<lifeless> before I get back to testing it
<lifeless> in theory its all ready to go modulo an update to the latest launchpad-bzr
<stub> I'm thinking of only taking one weeks of leave, so ideally pqm could be running sometime next week and we can update staging around Mon 19th if elmo is free
<lifeless> in theory thats not a problem
<stub> ok. If it slips it doesn't really matter
<stub> Kinnison: Do you have the SQL fragments for adding the new distroarchrelease's for breezy and hoary? They got nuked on staging when I resynced from the production db.
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 30 minutes time, which will also put the Ubuntu wikis into read only more. Estimated down time is 30 minutes.
<stub> spiv: I'll need to update the librarian too
<spiv> stub: Ok.  Need anything from me for that?
<stub> spiv: Nah - I think all the keys are currently setup for me so easier if I do it
<spiv> Ok.
<stub> lifeless: These tagging instructions I got from you appear to be out of date - they assume 'launchpad/devel' is a branch relative to the PQM user's home directory.
<stub> lifeless: I need to tag r2888 as production 1.41
<stub> And the bzr.integration in rolloouts is still broken :-(
<jblack> I can't find one person on the internet with a installed gnomemeeting and a actual microphone
<stub> I'll try integration head
<lifeless> stub: the launchpad branch is fixed
<lifeless> p.u.c/~robertc/baz2.0/launchpad
<lifeless> I have to upload that into sourcecode
<lifeless> stub: paste the instructions ..
<stub> ok - thanks
<stub> sudo to pqm
<stub> bzr branch -r 2848 launchpad/devel launchpad/production/1.40
<stub> in the pqm home
<stub> and copy that to the public copy in /home/warthogs/archives/
<stub> I think it is all fine except the launchpad/devel is now found in the archives directory?
<lifeless> right, I assumed you'd cd to ~/archives/rocketfuel ;0)
<stub> ok ;)
<stub> Branching now
<stub> database is up (so authserver is fine), but launchpad and the librarian will be down for at least another hour while I branch and test a fresh bzr
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> why do you need to do that ? (I'm not sure why you 'install' bzr at all, just run the copy from sourcecode...
<stub> lifeless: I'm branching that p.u.c/bzr/launchpad branch to chinstrap so I can rsync it. Can you make it go faster?
<lifeless> just rsync it from rookery
<stub> I don't have a rookery account
<lifeless> or take a copy of sourcecode/* and then do a bzr pull 
<lifeless> yes you do
<lifeless> rookery - everyone has an account
<stub> I do?
<stub> The reason I need to install bzr is so I can do automated installs, rather than manual and error prone installs, and I need to rewrite that bit of the scripts to run stuff direct from the rsynced bzr branch
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I was meaning 'why dont the scripts run from the branch as is'
<lifeless> anyway, you should be able to get bzr in about 3 seconds by rsync
<stub> Mainly because I hadn't realized it was runnable, and doing the install step made it identical to the paramiko, pybaz, config_manager steps.
<lifeless> oh, so paramiko pybaz and config_manager are all runnable in situ
<lifeless> do you have the bzr you need ?
<stub> Getting there
<lifeless> have you rsynced it ?
<lifeless> rsync -a rookery:/home/robertc/public_html/baz2.0/launchpad 
* jblack drops his jaw.
<jblack> gnomemeeting actually works with us dsl to new zealand dialup
<stub> lifeless: Got that branch, but it is still failing on the revert step
<lifeless> stub: what branch is it reverting ?
<stub> Ahh... the traceback tells me 'files from a previous merge'. I'll clean things out
<lifeless> bzr-tree-change
<lifeless> if that exists remove it
<stub> rsync --recursive --archive --hard-links --compress --delete-after --partial --include=/.bzr --include=/.bzr/** --exclude=* stub@chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/ /srv/launchpad.net/production/mirror/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<stub> Running /srv/launchpad.net/production/bin/bzr revert
<stub> bzr: ERROR: lib/canonical/zeca/ftests/keys/0x046C6D63.get is already versioned
<lifeless> eeeeeerk
<lifeless> can I give you a workaround ?
<lifeless> bzr branch /srv/launchpad.net/production/mirror/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel new-devel
<lifeless> that will give you a good tree in new-devel
<stub> Mmm... .but sloooow.....
<lifeless> thats local
<lifeless> should be fast
<stub> I'll try pulling the prebuilt rocketfuel and 'pull --override' the production branch
<lifeless> that too should be fast
<lifeless> it updates quite reliably with cm update ;0
<stub> Last time I tried config manager to build stuff on gangotri it took over 20 minutes.
<mhz> hi
<mhz> is launchpad off for maintainance?
<stub> Is it using faster transports now, or has bzr's sftp been sped up yet?
<lifeless> stub: 'update' not 'build'
<lifeless> stub: we *have* a good tree, we should be able to manipulate it without doing fresh ones each time
<stub> ahh... yes. update didn't exist then ;)
<stub> So rsync prebuilt launchpad and cm update to build a fresh tree, and just cm update to update one
<lifeless> I think thats a workable theory
<lifeless> we'll need to give cm 'switch' or 'overwrite' rather than plain ol update
<lifeless> but thats not hard
<lifeless> I'm adding that to my TODO
<stub> Oh... yes. That would be good. I'll try it with just build for the time being.
<jamesh> stub: that gpg key file was removed and replaced by a symlink
<stub> $ bzr pull --overwrite sftp://stub@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.41
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://stub@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.41
<stub> Anyone see a typo in that, or is this the error jblack confirmed for me the other day?
<jamesh> maybe //home instead of /home
<jamesh> depending on how old the bzr is
<stub> Double slash looks like it worked
<stub> bah - pull overwrite didn't ;-(
<jamesh> stub: and sftp transport should be a bit faster than it was now, since you can use compression
<stub> 0 revisions pulled :-(
<lifeless> grrr
<lifeless> truncate .bzr/revision-history
<lifeless> just by 3-4 lines
<lifeless> or 10-20
<lifeless> I've just added a todo to triple check the overwrite code
<stub> Chop the tail you mean?
<stub> Still 0 revisions pulled (although bzr log reports an earlier revision now)
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> if want want to cheat
<lifeless> chop it back tot he revision you want at the tip
<lifeless> (log --show-ids | head) in the production branch will give you that
<stub> But I'd then need to revert 
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> garh right
<lifeless> pull DOES a merge though
<lifeless> you can't avoid that code path
<stub> I'll need to use config manager to build a fresh tree I think - only way I can think of to avoid needing to pull --overwrite or revert (?)
<stub> Apart from manually assembling it
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> do that on chinstrap
<lifeless> then rsync on top of an existing tree
<lifeless> for max speed
<stub> Good idea.
<stub> Ok - all build on chinstrap.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Add all arcchitectures to staging's Gina configuration (r2894: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> librarian back up
<stub> launchpad back up
<stub> :-)
<jamesh> stub: re: bug 5338, would this mean that the same auth cookie would work on both production instances?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5338: Zope read and write conflicts when reading and saving session data In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5338
<stub> jamesh: Yes
<stub> jamesh: So we can turn off server affinity
<jamesh> stub: okay, it'll be interesting to see how long I stay logged in after the change then ...
<stub> How long do you stay logged in for now btw?
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> stub: depends.  Sometimes a day, sometimes an hour
<stub> SteveA: Morning
<stub> Ooh.... pqm spam.
<lifeless> stub: at the moment I stay logged in for < 1 form
<lifeless> i.e. login 
<lifeless> fill out form
<lifeless> discuss a bit
<lifeless> click save, get 'not logged in error'
<SteveA> lifeless: i *still* need to fix the Vary header thing
<lifeless> ;0
<SteveA> i need to locate what branch that work is on and revive it
<stu1> Wheee.... locked up except for my caps lock and scroll lock lights flashing in unison
<lifeless> dude
<lifeless> whack ;0
<jblack> stevea: You're UP!
<lifeless> ewwww
<lifeless> TMI
<jblack> tmi..
<jblack> too much imagination.
<jblack> lol
<jblack> hmm. kind of hard not to take that the wrong way
<sivang> morning all
<jblack> hi sivang
<jblack> lifeless: Where do we want the new mirrors to go? (the old ones go to http://mirrors.sourcecontrol.net)
<lifeless> bzr mirrors ?
<jblack> yeah
<lifeless> they should be published on bazaar.launchpad.net
<jblack> isn't that where the imports go?
<lifeless> using the supermirror file system hierarchy naming scheme 
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we're publishing them all in one namespace
<lifeless> the bzr sftp server will be listening on bazaar.launchpad.net too
<ajmitch_> evening
<lifeless> so there is no conflict with the old arch based service
<lifeless> elmo has a new ip address on the production supermirror to allow this for sftp already
<jblack> Ok. so the current imports are listed at bazaar.launchpad.net and mirrored to mirrors.sourcecontrol.net
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> they are listed at bazaar.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> bazaar.launchpad.net is currently unused
<jblack> +click+
<lifeless> ;)
<jblack> Not sure why we need an extra ip though. virtual hosting doesn't require it
<lifeless> SFTP handshaking does
<lifeless> like ssl in that respect, host id occurs after key exchange
<jblack> I want a new documentroot.
<jblack> I don't think we specify the root. I'd like /src/sm-ng 
<jblack> stevea: I did manage to get a working gnomemeeting going.
<SteveA> gnomemeeting is kinda tricky to get working unless you can configure your NAT routers
<jblack> which I had to do. 
<jblack> took some effort. I was double natted before I started.
<jblack> skype doesn't run here. 
<sivang> jblack: you probably need to statically compiled version with QT in
<sivang> jblack: that will save you lots of hand dependency resolution of missing deps
<jblack> skype has sources?
* sivang checks
<sivang> hmm, seems not
<jblack> Would surprise me. skype is supposed to be proprietary software.
<jblack> gnomemeeting was a lot a lot easier to set up this time. relatively, that is.
<jblack> Now they tell you how the firewall is in the way, and waht specifically you need to do.
<jblack> I can even _receive calls_ (oohhh, ahhh)
<jblack> Talked with an old friend from New Zealand
<sivang> jblack: skype tells you cannot receive calls?
<jblack> skype doesn't start at all.
<jblack> no output, no anything. 
<daf> that happened to me
<daf> then as soon as I started stracing it to see what it was doing, it showed a GUI
<jblack> I'm happier that way anyways. gnomemeeting is free software.
<daf> I haven't managed to get gnomemeeting working
<jblack> poll(
<daf> shtoom is great when it works
<daf> if it was as just-works as skype, it would be wonderful
<jblack> when did you last try gnomemeeting?
<daf> a while ago
<daf> does it do SIP now?
<jblack> its still h323.
<daf> ah, ok
<daf> I know even less about h323 than I do about SIP :)
<jblack> and 326 or 328 or something that helps with nat
<jblack> You still have t o map a tcp port, but that's generally pretty easy.
<jblack> natted nat confused it, but when I stuck my wireless ap on the outside of the local firewall, punched.. 1070 or some such, it worked great
<SteveA> jblack: when you say "skype doesn't run", did you try sladen's apt repository?
<jblack> thats where I got it from, yes
<SteveA> you know that it takes 45 secs to start?
<jblack> I may not have waited that lone.
<SteveA> it takes AGES!
<daf> gosh
<jblack> gah. it did come up.
<jblack> I still want to use gnomemeeting
<SteveA> i can't punch holes in my nat
<sivang> SteveA: slande's repo has a package for the statically linked version?
<SteveA> i have no idea
<SteveA> it works for me on breezy
<jblack> works for me on dapper
<sivang> jblack: if it still doesn';t start after you wait 45 seconds, then fetch the tar.gz that stub did, it shoudl work
<jblack> this license agreement says it can install spyware
<jblack> ohhh. looks like this may be an illegal version of skype too, unless Paul got an excpetion to 3.1
<jblack> stevea: you have to punch for skype too, for inbound calls
<SteveA> i didn't have to
<daf> jblack: I called Steve yesterday with skype, and neither of us did any manual punching
<SteveA> i think it uses outbound HTTP polling
<jblack> Hmm. 
<SteveA> in a number of weeks, we'll be using sip / asterisk kinda stuff
<SteveA> when it is set up properly in the DC
<jblack> maybe the advanced settings page is wrong
<SteveA> until then, i'd like people to use skype, and not get everyone setting up several different systems
<jblack> respectfully, I'm not happy about skype
<sivang> asterik is cool
<jblack> I understand the difficulties of coordinating an organization. I've got it, and I'll use it.
<jblack> But I'm disatisfied with this decision.
<SteveA> jblack: i appreciate what you're saying.
<jblack> I'm ready to receive that phone call when you want. I'd like to keep it short and professional
<SteveA> stub: hi.  when will staging next be updated to use new code?
<daf> bug 5411
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5411: "list all packages" times out In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5411
<poningru> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share In: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
* Kinnison workraves
<stub> SteveA: Staging was updated earlier today, before you came online.
<niemeyer> Morning!
<stub> Morning
<jamesh> stub: looks like the error reports are getting generated okay
<jamesh> (for staging)
<SteveA> jamesh: the OOPS ids look a little short
<SteveA> OOPS-S6
<SteveA> i was expecting them to have the same length each time
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I guess I could pad them
<SteveA> mpt: which do you think is better for end userse?
<daf> does the "S" in "S6" change?
<SteveA> S is for staging
<jamesh> daf: S == staging
<SteveA> in production it will be A or B
<daf> ah, I see
<SteveA> new layout is on staging now
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<mpt> SteveA, which out of what?
<daf> OOPS-S6 vs. OOPS-S0006
<mpt> I don't think it matters in the slightest :-)
<mpt> Are they being lined up in a table somewhere?
<SteveA> ok, then we'll leave it as is
<SteveA> not for users
<SteveA> maybe for developers some day
<SteveA> jamesh: this is really cool.
<SteveA> so, what happens next?  analysis scripts/
<jamesh> mpt: also, could you check the wording I added on the exception pages?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I'll base them on what kiko is using
<mpt> jamesh, URL?
<jamesh> let me check
<SteveA> https://staging.ubuntu.com/asdasd
<jamesh> launchpad-notfound.pt, launchpad-oops.pt and launchpad-requestexpired.pt
<mpt> jamesh, that's fine
<mpt> I might do some tweaking later to further discourage people from quoting the never-changing boilerplate in bug reports
<stub> Should we have a 'report a bug' link, which prefils the OOPS id, on those pages? Or is that just asking for trouble and dupes?
* stub is sure this was probably discussed in Montreal
<jamesh> stub: not sure.  The fact that the oops ID has been shown to the user means we have a record of the crash
<SteveA> mpt: on the new layout, the menus have a clickable area that is just the text.
<matsubara> good morning!
<jamesh> stub: we don't want a situation where we have a bug report for every oopsid with a description of "asdf"
<mpt> stub, kiko's reports are more accurate and less noisy, and what jamesh said
<SteveA> is there a way to make it the entire row area?
<mpt> SteveA, ah yes, I tried to fix earlier but it was screwing with the bullets
<mpt> I'll have another go
<SteveA> do we need bullets?
<SteveA> i mean, at the top level
<SteveA> i guess so...
<mpt> Well now they're not tabs, they can have proper icons
<SteveA> the funny thing is, i keep trying to scroll up
<SteveA> because the top of the page is so much thinner than i'm used to
<mpt> cripes, it's on production already!
<SteveA> mpt: do we need "Launchpad >>" at the start of the hierarchy?
<SteveA> no it isn't
<SteveA> it's on staging
<mpt> oh
* mpt stares at his URL field
<mpt> how did that happen
<mpt> oh, I used Ctrl+Enter
<SteveA> i asked stub to update staging
<SteveA> 25% is a lot when i'm using the full width of my 1280 screen
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I think it would be odd to have a hierarchy that *didn't* start with the front page
<SteveA> there's the icon
<SteveA> }=>
* Kinnison turns his head to one side to make the icon look right
<SteveA> mpt: are the columns 25% including margins and gutters ?
<daf> mpt: the new menu stuff in staging is interesting
<SteveA> do you think it would work to have the whitespace on the extreme LHS and RHS less wide?
<SteveA> daf: the menus top left aren't finished.  i need to write some code for them
<mpt> SteveA, they're 24%. The gutters are 1% each.
<daf> I like the fact that the tabs are gone, I think
<daf> I think they were misleading
<SteveA> mpt: can you make the whitespace on the extreme LHS and RHS a fixed width?
<mpt> yes, I never liked them where they were, but I wasn't in charge of their position
<mpt> SteveA, it already is, 1em
<mpt> so the layout is
<SteveA> try 0.5 em
<mpt> [1em margin]  [[24% column]  [1% space]  [50% column]  [1% space]  [24% column] ]  [1em margin] 
<mpt> SteveA, I think it would look wrong for the sidebars to be closer to the edge of the window than they are to the rest of the layout (0.5 em < 1% for most screen widths)
* mpt tries
<kiko> hello morning people
<kiko> jamesh, would you like a new copy of the analysis script?
<kiko> it fixes the bug ddaa reported
<mpt> yeah, it's a bit odd
<cprov> morning guys
<kiko> the mainloop is braindead in that it read()s the whole files
<kiko> but it's probably not too difficult to convert it into a state machine that readline()s the file
<kiko> or perhaps you will do things using a different model
<kiko> (is jamesh around?)
<kiko> daf, what's up with bug 5411?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5411: "list all packages" times out In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5411
<kiko> hey salgado 
<salgado> yo kiko 
<kiko> what's cookin
<salgado> need to check if everything is okay with shipit reports and get it running on production
<salgado> stub, ping
<SteveA> mpt: i looked in my browser at various window sizes (but not various font sizes), and there just seemed to be too much whitespace around the edge of the content/boxes area
<daf> kiko: just what it says -- if you ask for a list of all packages, it oopses with a timeout
<kiko> daf, have you checked out what sort of SQL is being executed for that page?
<SteveA> mpt: and, comparing to production, a little more than before
<kiko> I suspect we may need a view for that
<daf> kiko: not yet -- just wanted to make a note of it
<mpt> SteveA, ah, true, it was 0.75em before
<mpt> I'll trim it down
<SteveA> mpt: you and i have about half a week to get this polished off, before it goes out to production.  i'll get cracking on the code soon.
<kiko> daf, I am saying that because I suspect an sql view will be required to render that..
<stub> salgado: pong
<daf> kiko: even with a view, the amount of time needed to transfer the data from the DB and render it might still be large
<Kinnison> Can individual pages request a bit longer to do their job
<Kinnison> E.g. the +all<foo> pages could say "I take a while"
<Kinnison> and get maybe 30 seconds or something
<SteveA> Kinnison: no.  it would be possible to make it so.
<SteveA> i don't think it's all that good an idea
<stub> salgado: I've run the country/continent update
<kiko> daf, perhaps. it's like 12K packages IIRC
<jamesh> kiko: yeah, could you send it to me?
<kiko> jamesh, sure.
<salgado> stub, do we have revision 2883 in staging? if so, could you run the shipit-reports cronscript there again?
<salgado> stub, you've run that on production?
<Kinnison> kiko: Not only does it take ages to get the DB entry back, but subsequent construction of the sql objects takes ages too
<kiko> jamesh, sent.
<Kinnison> kiko: I hit this issue a lot in the publisher
<SteveA> Kinnison: but, it might be a pragmatic idea for some short-term cases.
<stub> salgado: Yes - 2883 is on staging. I'll rerun the shipit-reports now
<stub> salgado: Yes
<salgado> stub, do we have 2883 in production too?
<kiko> Kinnison, okay, let's take a look at this comparison output!
<stub> salgado: Yes
<salgado> great!
<jamesh> kiko: you can see a sample of the info we are recording in chinstrap:/srv/asuka-logs/2005-12-06/
<kiko> jamesh, cool, let me take a look.
<Kinnison> kiko: At times, the publisher is dealing with upwards of 190,000 sql objects at a time
<kiko> aiee
<Kinnison> indeed aiee
<Kinnison> or indeed ieee
<SteveA> niemeyer: got a sec?
<SteveA> actually, i'll add this to the agenda for thursday's meeting
<niemeyer> SteveA: Just a minute
<SteveA> niemeyer: it's okay, i'll bring the issue up at the next development meeting
<niemeyer> SteveA: I'm here.. what is was about?
<niemeyer> s/is/it
<SteveA> niemeyer: about python's list() __len__ optimisation again
<stub> salgado: Shipit reports have  been run on staging
<niemeyer> SteveA: Ok.. would you like to talk about this now? I won't be here on the meeting thursday. Unfortunately my flight back home got exactly over the meeting time.
<salgado> stub, just saw that. will check with jane if everything is okay.
<salgado> stub, will you be around for the next hour?
<SteveA> niemeyer: thanks, but it's okay
<niemeyer> SteveA: Ok, will be pleased to talk about it if you change your mind.
<SteveA> thanks.  after the meeting, i'd like to get your input into it
<SteveA> when you're home
<daf> kiko: +allpackages uses Distribution.source_package_caches, which is a MultipleJoin on DistributionSourcePackageCache
<daf> I vaguely recall something about MultipleJoin being non-optimal
<kiko> doesn't multiplejoin do list()s inside it? :)
<stub> salgado: probably, yeah
<daf> that might be it
<stub> salgado: Anything wrong with me just running the report generation on production?
<kiko> stub, I don't see what it gains us until silbs has looked at the output
<salgado> stub, no, I think it should be safe to run it there
<kiko> what's the advantage?
<stub> kiko: It means I can run it before I go to bed if nobody has gotten around to approving it by then
<kiko> okay.
<spiv> daf, kiko: MultipleJoins return lists when arguably you'd expect lazy SelectResults like other places in SQLObject.  Newer SQLObject has SQLMultipleJoin or something that does this.
<kiko> right
<daf> I'm not sure how much of a penalty it is
<daf> given that it's going to use all of the results sooner or later
<spiv> The most likely case where it would hurt is batched results.  If a page is only show 20 out of 300 rows, that's likely to be a problem.
<spiv> If they'll all be used anyway, then I doubt it's a problem.
<daf> no, there's no batching
<daf> in which case, I can't think of any obvious ways to make this page faster
<spiv> daf: Time for profiling and/or sql statement timing?
<daf> looks like it
<salgado> BjornT, any idea why  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2684 wasn't assigned to me, even though stub's email seem to have asked for that?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<stub> Pretty much any page which displays results without batching is broken. Rendering ZCML takes time, and often one or two fast queries need to be run per row, and it all adds up to create a timeout.
<daf> hmm, there's something seriously wrong here
<daf> I'm loading +allpackages on my local machine
<daf> it's been going for about a minute and it's still chewing 100% CPU
<kiko> it would help if you weren't running on a 286
<stub> daf: select * from pg_stat_activity
<stub> daf: Any query in there that looks ugly?
<BjornT> salgado: yes, the assignee command has to be right after the affects command. this is fixed in my DefaultAffectsTarget branch. the bug shouldn't have been filed at all, though, i'll make sure to take a look at that.
<daf> stub: <command string not enabled>
* Kinnison sighs and gets workraved
<daf> anyhow, it's Python chewing CPU, not Postgres
<stub> Bah.
<stub> ok
<SteveA> tal:repeat eats CPU
<SteveA> especially nested ones
<daf> it's still going
<SteveA> check the page for a large tal:repeat
<daf> smells like an infinite loop
<SteveA> and move it to python perhaps
<daf>   <tal:per_item repeat="cache context/source_package_caches">
<daf> is the only one there
<stub> You might see that sort of thing if someone forgot a JOIN clause, in which case PostgreSQL might be generating a few billion rows. If you then try casting that to a list or iterating over it, the bulk of the time would be spent in Python
<daf> well, as kiko said, MultipleJoin casts to a list
<kiko> multiplejoin does that 
<kiko> daf is spot-on
<salgado> BjornT, cool. thank you
<stub> You can set the timeout in configs/default/launchpad.conf if you want it to die - the traceback will help diagnose
<daf> doh!
<stub> (assuming any database queries are being done in there - if it really is pure python, the hook won't be invoked and it won't die)
<daf> no, I was barking up the wrong tree
<Kinnison> wuff wuff
<daf> wrong Python process
<Kinnison> daf is teh_w1nn0r
<daf> \o/
<Kinnison>  \o_ . o O ( :-P )
<daf> aha, hurrah for working tracebacks in staging:
<daf> RequestExpired: (('SELECT name, binpkgdescriptions, binpkgnames, sourcepackagename, binpkgsummaries, distribution FROM DistributionSourcePackageCache WHERE id = 7960',), {})
<daf> stub: as you suggested, it's the many many little queries that are killing it
<Kinnison> I just love SQLObject
<Kinnison> it's so well written
<Kinnison> Most of the time it's too damned lazy
<stub> working tracebacks on staging? That is interesting - I don't think anyone landed any changes.
<Kinnison> and then when you wish it was, it's greedy
<Kinnison> sodding thing
<stub> I suspect the tracebacks will work on pages that require authentication, and not work on public pages, or something weird like that
<daf> Kinnison: in this case, it's the way the TAL is structured that's causing it
<daf> stub: er, I'm not logged in
<daf> stub: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<stub> That is particularly broken then :-/
<kiko> daf, sounds like an sql view problem to me -- or a batching problem.
<Kinnison> It's an explicitly unbatched page
<Kinnison> it's +allpackages
<stub> oh... sarcasm
<daf> kiko: I think it should be fixable just by changing the Python
<stub> Kinnison: If it is unbatched, it is broken. It takes too long to render a 9000 item list, let alone tables and extracting information from the database
<stub> (erm - sarcasm for the staging tracebacks, which don't appear to be working magically)
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm, so +allpackages should be batched....
<daf> stub: I didn't mean any sarcasm -- the tracebacks worked for me
<stub> daf: Hmm... even weirder :-/
<SteveA> daf/stub: i wasn't getting to see TBs in pages on production or staging.  any idea why?
<salgado> I see the tracebacks sometimes, but not always. (of course, I was always logged in)
* daf shrugs
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~daf/Screenshot.png
<daf> stub: I think the immediate problem is that the results from the MultipleJoin are too lazy, so there is an extra SELECT from each object to get the source package name for it
<daf> it should be possible to get all the necessary data in one query
<stub> daf: We can create a view, and point SQLObject at that. Or just issue raw SQL (we should only use SQLObject where appropriate - not religiously)
<daf> I'd go for adding a Distribution.all_source_package_names that uses pyscopg
* Kinnison preps to head home via the supermarket and the plumbing supplies shop
<daf> arg, except that the template also uses package/fmt:url
<SteveA> daf: what's the problem there?  do we need to cache urls or do something to make them more efficient?
<mpt> daf, thankyou for suggesting a way of getting rid of the ?lpnotification=asdfasdfdasdjhf
<SteveA> mpt: we shouldn't have that any more
<SteveA> mpt: stub was going to turn it off
<mpt> turn off notifications completely?
<mpt> or implement something like daf suggested?
<stub> mpt: Change the implementation to remove lpnotification=blah, even if it might give odd results in pathalogical cases
<\sh> hmmm..is it possible to attach a debdiff or something like this to a bugreport for malone via mailinterface?
<stub> (usually involving two browser windows being used simultaneously)
<mpt> cool
<stub> BjornT: Are email attachments handled my the mailhandler, or was that put off until we had thought through the implications?
<spiv> I think the mail handler just dumps attachments into the librarian, and malone then links to them?
<BjornT> \sh, stub: no, the mail interface doesn't support attachments yet. it's on my todo list, though.
<daf> SteveA: it just means that I can't make the optimisation I thought I could
<SteveA> daf: the URL can be determined based on the name
<SteveA> daf: let's talk about this a little later, or email me about it
<SteveA> i think we can get this to work
* SteveA --> lunch
<stub> daf: If you are working on that +allpackages, the first and best optimization is to add batching if you havn't already. That will likely be enough.
<\sh> BjornT: ah k thx :)
<jagadish> how long does it take to receive CDs after ordering on the website?
<salgado> jagadish, 4 to 6 weeks, usually
<salgado> stub, shipit-reports is running on production?
<stub> salgado: not yet.
<mpt> What's wrong with this? bzr branch sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbc.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad ./rocketfuel
<mpt> It says "Not a branch"
<mpt> er, hbd.com
<LarstiQ> mpt: if you are using a recent bzr, it is using a relative url
<LarstiQ> mpt: does it work if you make it //home instead?
<mpt> LarstiQ, no, still "Not a branch"
<stub> mpt: rsync that directory to local disk, and branch locally from it. Not only is it faster, but you work around the sftp bug you are seeing
<LarstiQ> stub: which bug is that?
<stub> LarstiQ: I mentioned it here the other day, and jblack was able to reproduce it. But I never followed it through with a bug report for some reason I can't remember now.
<mpt> so I should report that now?
<stub> mpt: That would be good. I don't know if it is something specific to our branch or our bzr build.
<stub> Any particular reason you are trying to branch that thing anyway? That directory exists to avoid you needing to branch ;)
<mpt> I was just following jblack's instructions on how to branch
<mpt> since I wasn't really understanding the previous process, and it was producing errors whenever I pushed a new branch
<mpt> it's easier for me to see where I am if the branch name is in the path
<stub> Indeed. I do it differently though. I have a directory '~/lp' containing a Makefile that does the following:
<stub> pristine: .FORCE
<stub>         rsync -ravPz --delete-after chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/ pristine/
<stub> .FORCE:
<stub> Then in ~/lp, I can create a new branch of head just by doing 'cp -a pristine TheFooBranch'
<stub> (well - cp -al, but that is not a good idea unless you are running flcow)
<LarstiQ> flcow?
<stub> Then to push, the slow way is to just 'cd TheFooBranch; bzr push chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/TheFooBranch' (might need // after chinstrap.ubuntu.com)
<stub> LarstiQ: A tool that makes programs automatically break hard links in directory subtrees you specify. Which lets you hard link trees and work on them with your normal tools.
<LarstiQ> stub: ah cool, my editor breaks hardlinks by itself, but flcow is certainly useful
<stub> The fast way to push is to, on chinstrap, 'cd /home/warthogs/archives; cp -a launchpad/devel stub/launchpad/TheFooBranch' to prime it. Then, locally, to the push as above. It should only take a minute or two rather than the 20mins a push would take without the priming.
<stub> LarstiQ: Indeed - editors can be configured, but most of your other tools can't (eg. cp)
* LarstiQ nods at stub 
* Kinnison bahs slow lorries
<stub> mpt: ^^ Might want to give all that a go if it makes sense - I've never been patient enough to time 'bzr branch' from chinstrap to local. It took 20 mins to do hct though.
<mpt> ok
<bradb> kiko, mpt: (it's only a prototype. no logic implemented) http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugcontacts
<bradb> What do you guys think?
<kiko> bradb, is this for IBC?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> I thought we weren't doing per-package contacts, but ahm, ah, this populates the maintainership table?
<bradb> kiko: no, the packagebugcontact table
<kiko> it would be nice to be able to see all the current bugcontacts
<bradb> maintainership is going away
<kiko> bradb, which we renamed? :)
<bradb> yep
<bradb> kiko: you can see all the current bugcontacts on that page
<kiko> only teams you belong to are shown
<bradb> kiko: you seem to be proving once again that people do automatically edit out portlet content though.
<bradb> (except for the actions portlet, perhaps)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> yes, I did edit it out
<kiko> apologies
<bradb> i understand :)
<kiko> maybe say Current bug contacts:
<kiko> also
<kiko> this is only for NEW mail or for all mail?
<bradb> all mail for public bugs
<kiko> is there a way of telling if this is a new bug or not in the header?
<bradb> not from X-Malone-Bug
<bradb> er, X-Launchpad-Bug
<kiko> what does it say in new versus old bugs?
<bradb> for X-Launchpad-Bug, there is no differentiation. bug the bugmail content itself is different. it says "Public bug reported:"
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> could we say "new" somewhere along that line?
<bradb> didn't we agree at UBZ to not bother making that distinction yet between new bugs and other bugmail?
<kiko> maybe we did but it's a use case
<mpt> I'm supposed to be on my lunch break ...
<mpt> bradb, how about changing "+bugcontacts" to "+subscribe"?
<mpt> It doesn't list the bug contacts
<mpt> and eventually, it won't be just about bugs
<elmo> "Secrecy:  Public"
<elmo> that's got to be the most awkard phrasing, evar.  especially for what will be the most common case
<bradb> elmo: yep :)
<elmo> bradb: ok, it's known?
* bradb wanted "Visibility: Public"
<bradb> elmo: i guess you could say that
<mpt> It's one of those heisenbugs that's "known", but not reported in Malone
<elmo> oh, but not agreed on.  meh
<bradb> kiko: How about we reconsider new vs. not-new after 1.0??
<bradb> er, ?
<bradb> mpt: yeah, i can rename it to +subscribe
<mpt> thanks
<kiko> elmo, yeah, it's gross
<bradb> mpt: I wonder if the link should say "Bugmail Settings" instead of "Manage Bug Contacts"?
<kjcole> kiko, I didn't have a specific use. It just seemed like something to have "handy" for such cases as the topic recently discussed. 
<bradb> I was so proud of my context-sensitive FAQ portlet, but nobody else cares, apparently :P
<mpt> bradb, well it doesn't let you manage the bugs contacts (if by "contacts" you mean "people who get contacted")
<mpt> but I was just mentally going in the opposite direction
<mpt> imagining how you could avoid using the word "bugmail" at all
<kiko> kjcole, well, it's not that difficult to do -- depending on what you'd accept. A list of people in a webpage is easy. A list of people mailed out periodically to an address is too. An email address that is routed to that list of people is a bit harder.
<mpt> so how about the header be something like "Subscription to Ubuntu mozilla-firefox"
<mpt> oh!
* mpt now sees the "Team bug contacts" section
<bradb> heh
<mpt> bradb, is it really "only teams you belong to", or is it "only teams you are an admin of"?
<bradb> "teams you belong to"
<bradb> i.e. we are not nazis
<mpt> So any member of a team can change the entire team's subscription?
<bradb> correct
<mpt> that seems a bit odd
<bradb> does it?
<bradb> what is a team, if not a /team/?
<mpt> oh well, I guess it can be left like that until the first bitter dispute
<mpt> which might never happen :-)
<bradb> indeed ;) (a good possibly for many changes, IMHO)
<bradb> er, policy
<kiko> anyway
<mpt> but the layout needs rearranging a bit, I think
<kiko> I'm okay with the general intent of the page
<mpt> yes, in general it's fine
<bradb> mpt: If you can think of something that's even more minimalist, I'd be keen to see it. (I was thinking, for example, of collapsing teams by default)
<mpt> Subscribe yourself
<mpt> Subscribe your teams
<mpt> hmmmm
<bradb> but you might be unsubscribing them
<mpt> Your subscription
<mpt> Your teams' subscriptions
<bradb> "Does this show all my teams?"
<bradb> "Or just the ones I'm an owner of?"
<mpt> "Teams you are a member of can be subscribed, so every member is e-mailed."
<mpt> checkbox checkbox checkbox
<mpt> This interface is going to become 2-dimensional as soon as you can subscribe to more than one thing (e.g. new bug reports vs. changed bug reports)
<bradb> I'm a bit leery of the "foo can be bar'd" wording, when the UI makes it clear that foos can obviously be barred.
<mpt> yeah, that sentence would be there mainly for the benefit of the first six words
<bradb> mpt: If we ever do allow fine-grained subscriptions, I /think/ it should belong in an advanced screen (or in some otherwise disclosure-based UI), to keep Malone as grandma-compatible as possible
<mpt> Grandma isn't going to be subscribing to packages, bradb
<SteveA> libcrochet
<bradb> mpt: No, but aiming for grandma compatibility is what is needed for new users to be happy, IMHO. For more, see my mental movie of kamion trying to close a bug for his first time.
<mpt> that's a completely separate issue, bradb
* bradb goes back to implementation
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/pybaz: add force_forkexec_spawning and reset_default_spawning to pybaz.backend [r=SteveA]  (r178: David Allouche)
<kiko> mpt, can bug 5406 be yours?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5406: Inconsistant reporting of 'nothing here' In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5406
<kiko> bradb, you are SO CUTE
<salgado> mpt, what's bug 881 about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #881: Advanced search should be on a separate page In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/881
<kiko-fud> I'm out for the next 2h doing a university presentation
<mpt> kiko-afk, 5406 taken
<mpt> salgado-lunch, bug 881 was out of date since I cleaned up the bug listing+form. I've updated it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #881: Advanced search controls should not show on results pages In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/881
<bradb> SteveA: I'm starting to use context-sensitive FAQ portlets so that, for example, on the screen where you say "I want all bugmail for this package", you're also dropped a little hint about X-Launchpad-Bug and links to documentation about it. These portlets are potentially "global" in that they can be useful on many different pages. Where do you recommend I register this portlets? (Currently, I've used launchpad.zcml)
<bradb> s/this/these/
<SteveA> there is a malone.zcml
<bradb> yeah, I decided not to use that because the dividing line seems sort of blurry (e.g. this portlet is used on a URL that technically "isn't" in the Malone ns). I don't mind either way though.
<SteveA> it's to do with bugs, so put it there i'd say
<SteveA> we'll have a closer look at this stuff next week
<bradb> ok
* bradb & # lunch
<Ram[RL] > la registration pour les cd est gratuite?
<Ram[RL] > http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Ram[RL] > ?
<SteveA> yes
<Ram[RL] > merci :)
<SteveA> you register, ask for a few cds, and they'll be sent to you some time after
<Ram[RL] > au revoir
<SteveA> depending where you live, the country's customs people might charge some money
<Ram[RL] > :)
<SteveA> but we can't do anything about that
<Ram[RL] > i known
<Ram[RL] > i dont known for the french how many cost
<Ram[RL] > the taxe
<SteveA> they come from the netherlands, i think
<SteveA> so it should be okay
<Ram[RL] > :)
<Ram[RL] > thx steveA
* Kinnison -> dinner
<salgado> SteveA, is it possible to have some menu links change depending on something in the request?
<mpt> jblack, ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: basic ProductSeries doctests [r=SteveA,BjornT]  (r2895: David Allouche)
<kiko> hey hey
<kiko> niemeyer, snack time?
<niemeyer> kiko: Sure, let's go
<mpt> snacks? you people have snacks now?
<kiko> these southern slackers
<SteveA> salgado: yes, it is possible.  what do you have in mind?
<salgado> SteveA, I want to change the links to the bug listing pages, depending on whether you're using a simple or advanced form
<salgado> let's say you're looking at the advanced version of the +assignedbugs page
<salgado> in this case, I want to make the link to the +reportedbugs page take you to the advanced version of that page
<SteveA> how do i get to the advanced version of the +assignedbugs page?
<salgado> SteveA, you click on the "Advanced..." button, which is not yet in production
<salgado> (the same button that is quite hard to find with the new layout)
<SteveA> does the page have a different URL?
<SteveA> why is "advanced..." a button?
<salgado> no, the URLs are the same
<bradb> salgado: The only possible way to get the list of teams of which an IPerson is a member is to first use IPerson.myactivememberships and then process TeamMembership objects, right?
<salgado> SteveA, it's a button because doing the other option we considered (an expander) is very tricky at this point
<SteveA> salgado: that sounds bad to me.
<mpt> SteveA, so that if you type a search string and then realize it needs to be an advanced search, you can click "Advanced..." and what you typed will be carried through to the advanced form
<SteveA> salgado: you see, someone will not be able to bookmark the advanced form
<SteveA> unless the button does a GET i suppose...
<mpt> Why are the URLs the same, salgado?
<kiko> which it could
<mpt> they're not the same now
<salgado> yes, the button does a GET
<SteveA> even so, it gets the query args confused with the page address
<SteveA> i think they should be different basic page URLs
<salgado> I can do that. easily, I hope
<SteveA> mpt: what do you think about a menu item that goes to different places on different pages?
<salgado> bradb, yes, but that won't give you teams that person is an indirect member, as there's no membership records for these (person, team) pairs
<mpt> That's already true for all the items in that menu, SteveA :-)
<SteveA> i mean, of course, for menu items on a single context
<bradb> salgado: ok
<mpt> SteveA, I think it's fine -- it's not obviously different places, it's just being nice by remembering the mode you were in
<mpt> though it should be temporary, until we get an advanced syntax for simple searches
<SteveA> salgado: i just checked the menus code.  menus don't get access to the request.  this could be added reasonably easily, though.
<salgado> this is what I had in mind. can I do this as part of this changes I'm doing now?
<salgado> s/this changes/these changes/
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i think the easiest thing is to make the menu have a 'request' attribute that the tales code can set after it is instantiated
<SteveA> i can refactor it later so that menus are more like views
<SteveA> so that they get a request "properly"
<SteveA> salgado: please ask me to review the changes you make
<salgado> SteveA, sure, but I don't know where's the tales code that's supposed to set the request in the menu.
<SteveA> webapp/tales.py and webapp/menu.py and interfaces/launchpad.py and doc/tales.txt and doc/menu.txt
<kiko> yo cprov 
<bradb> elmo: btw, I filed the "Secrecy" bug at https://launchpad.net/bugs/5436
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5436: elmo reported that bug "secrecy" is confusing In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5436
<elmo> bradb: rockin, thanks
<bradb> np
<mpt> home time
<kiko> bradb, tell me about bug 4575
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4575: IDistributionSourcePackage.currentrelease documentation is incorrect In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/4575
<kiko> why do you want to use that method?
<bradb> kiko: To do things with the current release of that DSP, e.g. show information about it in a portlet on the dsp page
<kiko> so that I don't have to read it?
<kiko> just kidding
<kiko> do you know if the method is used elsewhere?
<bradb> dunno
<bradb> kiko: (re: #canonical) I don't think the issue with that bug has anything to do with the NeedInfo status, tbh. The underlying issue the wording of pages vs. user goals is confusing.
<bradb> s/the wording/is the wording/
<kiko> I dunno if wording can explain this problem entirely :-P
<bradb> e.g. $distro/+bugs -- what user goal does this page help satisfy?
<kiko> find bugs in the distro
<kiko> but this bug is specifically about the person bugs pages
<bradb> i see what you mean
<kiko> I'll comment in the bug
<kiko> (bug 4201)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4201: Bugs with NeedInfo status should be displayed on open bugs query. In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/4201
<bradb> this is where needinfo from: [     ]  could be interesting, to be sure
<kiko> right
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 8 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<bradb> kiko: I've got the UI prototyped this morning fully implemented, but still have to modify bug reporting to ensure the PBC's get auto-sub'd. Hopefully it'll be in a review queue by tomorrow afternoon.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix two typos, remove team description from portlet details, fix rosetta/+about and add a pagetest for it. (r2896: Guilherme Salgado, Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> bradb, PBC?
<kiko> ah, package bug contacts
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> ah
<kiko> okay, the actual backend of that change
<bradb> most of the backend of the change was the UI's, tbh.
<kiko> well
<kiko> there's the "backend" now which actually does something useful with the information :)
<bradb> distro and product bug contacts are already getting sub'd too, just not pbc's yet
<kiko> I see
<kiko> cool
<bradb> then come the reports, i guess, but probably better to wait until after the first merge
<kiko> reports?
<bradb> maybe
<bradb> reports of bugs filed on things for which you are a bug contact
<kiko> under people/?
<bradb> i'd imagine so
<kiko> +assignedbugs is useful
<bradb> indeed
* bradb can't wait to get this patch to a reviewer so I can get back to my Inbox but, for now, I'm off...later
<kiko> mdz_!
<mdz_> kiko: we'll see how long it lasts
<mdz_> kiko: I received your resend of that email
<mdz_> which means that I had not received the first one, otherwise formail would have eaten it
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> mdz_, you need to sort out your email. this flakiness is most unwelcome.
<mdz_> this flakiness lasted for a couple of hours yesterday morning
<mdz_> but if you can recommend a good email hosting provider, I am listening
<elmo> mdz: mail.canonical.com has been known to offer pop3 and/or imap
<kiko> mdz_, elmo is in the know
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> rit.edu?
<mdz_> elmo: hmm, I did not know that.  But I prefer to host all my mail in one place (work and personal), and prefer to have my personal mail someplace employer-neutral
<jblack> elmo: Can I have root on rookery? 
<elmo> jblack: no
<jblack> darn
<elmo> mdz: sure, just offering
<mdz_> kiko: I've been hosting my mail there for 8 years
<kiko> that doesn't mean it's good
<kiko> anyway
<mpt> It does mean it's approaching PURL status
<kiko> PURL?
<mdz_> kiko: well, this is the first problem you've noticed in that time
<cprov> kiko: quick look on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLsU7mP.html, 1k2 uploads and only this error atm, any idea ?
<kiko> mdz_, I didn't use to send you email this frequently, that's unfair!
<mdz_> kiko: details
<kiko> cprov, yeah, looks like a package with a "bad" version.
<kiko> I think katie is very lenient with versions
<kiko> hmm hmmm
<kiko> cprov, can you dig out the version string so mdz_ can give you an opinion?
<cprov> kiko: looks like a malformed pkg name ... there is a "dot"
<kiko> the package name has a dot in it? when why are we complaining about a version?
<cprov> mdz_: cnews_cr.g7-38_source.changes
<kiko> cprov, look for the Package: and Version: string inside it and paste them in?
<kiko> cprov, also, give the package to niemeyer so he can test using it :-)
<niemeyer> Yes, please..
<elmo> the problem with cnews is that it starts with a non-number
* niemeyer has no fear
<cprov> kiko: rsyncing
<elmo> we had this discussion on the lp list already
<kiko> the version starts with a non-number
<kiko> I see
<kiko> did we? /me looks
<elmo> policy only says "should" start with a digit
<elmo> so dak never enforces that
<elmo> but based on how badly dpkg copes with non-digits-as-the-first-letter it should/will later.  but for now, lp needs to not see cnews as invalid, because it's not
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> elmo, do you have a version verification regexp in dak?
<kiko> let me read the launchpad mail dammit
<kiko> I see
<kiko> elmo, about that regexp.. 
<kiko> does one exist?
<kiko> cprov, this is an unresolved issue in the uploader I see. the thread is "Tuning Gina Output"
<elmo> Setting up sbuild (2005.11.15) ...
<elmo> /usr/bin/update-sourcedeps: line 25: wget: command not found
<elmo> err
<elmo> re_valid_version = re.compile(r"^([0-9] +:)?[0-9A-Za-z\.\-\+~:] +$");
<elmo> ^-- rather, is what dak currently uses
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so epoch and then /anything/ :)
<lifeless> morning folies
<kiko> how can you tell if a package's version is newer or older than another in that situation, elmo?
<elmo> kiko: um, it uses apt_pkg's compare_version function?
<kiko> I mean. versions g3 and a2 -- which is newer?
<kiko> aha
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> this is all very enlightening
<cprov> kiko: indeed, had almost forgot of that email thread 
<kiko> me too
<kiko> cprov, so the bad news is that that part of the code will need to be changed to cope with this
<kiko> cprov, is the package very big?
<cprov> kiko: no have it with me already
<cprov> kiko: debootstrap_0.3.1.6ubuntu1 -> priority "None" :( (2 errors in 1577 uploads)
<kiko> cprov, look at gina/packages.py -- it has code to deal with these weird situations.
<cprov> kiko: instead of deal I would suggest fix, because they are obviously wrong, anyway will look tomorrow
<kiko> cprov, that's what I do -- I "fix" them. :-)
<cprov> kiko: see http://hillary/~cprov/shit-pkgs/
<kiko> that's a /big/ orig.tar.gz ;-(
<kiko> cprov, hopefully there will be other packages with broken versions
<cprov> kiko: no, you workaround them, fix should be earlier gina | uploader
<kiko> cprov, hmmm -- what do you mean?
<kiko> I don't work around them, I just set them to other if they are missing IIRC
<cprov> Priority = None, deserves REJECTED, IMO
<kiko> cprov, you can't do it for auto-sync
<cprov> kiko: that's what we do 
<kiko> even though you want to
<cprov> kiko: I see, default fields for autosync policy
<kiko> it's okay to reject regular uploads
<kiko> though the dapper uploads may teach us otherwise :)
<cprov> autosync renamed to "push it in"
<kiko> with prejudice
<cprov> better, "push it in, NOW"
<cprov> so, good chat, interesting ideas, but I'm starving ... good night hackers, see you tomorrow
#launchpad 2006-12-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74315 in launchpad "wget https://launchpad.net fails with certificate error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74318 in malone ""Include attachment" checkbox should not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74318
<mpt> SteveA, still around?
<_thumper_> mpt: ping
<mpt> _thumper_, pong
<_thumper_> mpt: didn't you say something at some stage about coming down south in december?
<mpt> _thumper_, yes, I'll be in Dunedin from this Friday to next Wednesday
<ajmitch> coming to enjoy summer in the south
<_thumper_> mpt: is it leave or working?  I'd like to meet up some time
<_thumper_> icebergs and all :)
<mpt> _thumper_, leave
<mpt> So yes, lunch sometime would be great
<mpt> And what's this about icebergs?
<_thumper_> there are icebergs floating off the Dunedin coast
<_thumper_> how could you not have heard that?
<_thumper_> mpt: it was a reference to ajmitch and summer, I should really learn to prefix ids :)
<mpt> ajmitch? summer? icebergs?
* mpt is compleeeeeetely lost
<_thumper_> mpt: [14:45]  <ajmitch> coming to enjoy summer in the south
<mpt> Icebergs off Dunedin? Coooool
<mpt> Are they the ones people are getting married on?
<_thumper_> mpt: yeah, they are running sightseeing flights daily, and yes to attempted marriage
<mpt> "attempted marriage", sounds like "attempted burglary"
<_thumper_> supposidly there are another 6 on their way up from antartica
<_thumper_> biggest measuring almost 1km
* mpt gets back to work
<mpt> Antarctica's melting and flooding us all, huh
* _thumper_ back to reading a month of work email
<jamesh> _thumper_: I finished off your spec-branches branch and merged it while you were moving.
<jamesh> it's up on staging now
<_thumper_> jamesh: thanks, ddaa mentioned that to me
<_thumper_> jamesh: how do I see staging?
<jamesh> _thumper_: https://staging.launchpad.net/
<_thumper_> jamesh: ta
<jamesh> _thumper_: if you do "bzr diff -r 4278..4279" for rocketfuel, you'll see the completed changes.
<_thumper_> thanks
<wasabi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<wasabi> timeout.
<jamesh> wasabi: got an OOPS number?
<wasabi> Buh. No. Sorry. I'm an idiot and hit refresh.
<wasabi> And it started working. ;)
<l0fty> hello, I have a launchpad feature request and I'm not sure how to submit it.
<l0fty> All it is, is it would be helpful if you could search by package name in the bug tracker.
<poolie> that should already be possible...
<poolie> to file a bug
<jamesh> l0fty: if you go to the package's page and click "Bugs", you'll get a bug listing narrowed to that distro/package
<_thumper_> hey poolie, 
<poolie> hi thumper
<l0fty> jamesh: OK, thanks
<_thumper_> poolie, are you at osdc for all four days too?
<poolie> i just realized i should plan to talk to you earlier in the day now
<jamesh> l0fty: e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bugs
<_thumper_> :)
<_thumper_> poolie: no worries, spent the day catching up on work emails and reading meeting notes
<jamesh> l0fty: you can enter a search term there and it will only search for bugs on that package.
<poolie> _thumper_: only wed-fri, but travelling tomorrow
<_thumper_> poolie: ok, should be fun
<poolie> l0fty: for future reference you can file bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<poolie> but asking here may be best
<jamesh> l0fty: iirc there is a spec for adding boogle-style searching to Launchpad
<jamesh> which might allow you to do searches like "package:tzdata foo"
<jamesh> but that hasn't been implemented yet
<l0fty> I just tried to find the page for 'listen' and it's either not a full ubuntu package (unlikely as I'm running it) or else the search engine isn't picking it up.
<l0fty> I did a search for 'packages containing listen'
<l0fty> Just saying there should be a simple, obvious way to go straight to the page for a given package, and there isn't one AFAICS
<jamesh> l0fty: weird.  I wonder why it didn't find that package.
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/listen <- it is definitely in LP
<l0fty> maybe the package doesn't have 'listen' in the description?
<jamesh> maybe
<jamesh> but I'd expect the search to match package names ...
<l0fty> don't know. Thanks for your help - I found the page anyway.
<BjornT_> jamesh, l0fty: the script that updates the cache that the search uses is broken, so that's probably why the package wasn't found.
<ddaa> good morning
<_thumper_> morning ddaa
<ddaa> Hello _thumper_
<ddaa> welcome aboard
<ddaa> life vests are under your seat
<ddaa> in case of sudden cabin depressurization, hold on to your coffee mug
<_thumper_> fun and games for all to enjoy
<lifeless> review meeting in 9 minutes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74361 in rosetta "Use appropriate marking for KDE plural forms" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74361
<lifeless> meeting time
<lifeless> who is here ?
<jamesh> I am
<BjornT_> me
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * reviewers to discuss ideas and principles for keeping branch review quick (was on LP meeting agenda)
<lifeless>  * lifeless on leave
<lifeless> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ is the queue
<lifeless> as usual :)
<lifeless> its better than it was, but the oldest branches aren't moving
<lifeless> BjornT_: david/cscvs/svn-peg-revision ?
<lifeless> jamesh: flacoste/launchpad/tt-localized-requests-notifications?
<jamesh> I think the three pyrex ones are the same as what spiv just reviewed
<jamesh> lifeless: sent a review off a little while ago
<lifeless> yah, I'm ignoring those
<lifeless> and the one of kikos, that hes explained about on list
<jamesh> looks like it is coming under control
<BjornT_> lifeless: right, i should sort that one out. it probably shouldn't be in needs-review. i'll talk to ddaa about it after the meeting.
<lifeless> BjornT_: thanks
<lifeless> Keeping Branch review quick.
<jamesh> related to that, BjornT mentioned getting pending-reviews to do incremental diffs
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> this is a feature I have requested from launchpads review system
<jamesh> does the algorithm I posted on that bug sound correct to you?
<lifeless> I think doing it by hand is reasonable for now 
<lifeless> BjornT: Have you encountered interdiff ?
<lifeless> jamesh: Haven't seen it. Bug # ?
<jamesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure/+bug/74011
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74011 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "Allow saying against which branch a diff should be produced from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> jamesh: ahr, different things
<BjornT> lifeless: what's interdiff?
<lifeless> BjornT: its a tool for seeing the diff between two diffs
<lifeless> BjornT: so you can see what has changed from one 'pending merge' diff to another
<lifeless> this lets you see that when Fred says "Ive added docstrings", you can see what they are 
<jamesh> lifeless: the algorithm I mentioned isn't just picking a different rocketfuel branch
<lifeless> jamesh: lets call diffing against specific branches, diffing against non-trunk, or something ?
<BjornT> lifeless: ah. that could be useful. usually i get the branch and produce the diff using bzr instead.
<jamesh> lifeless: I think we still want to get a diff in terms of the trunk, but between the results of two merges to the trunk
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, your algorithm looks correct.
<lifeless> jamesh: might be optimisable
<jamesh> lifeless: I think you need to involve the trunk for the way people develop -- otherwise you pick up unrelated changes related to merges from rocketfuel
<jamesh> which the reviewer doesn't care about
<lifeless> jamesh: sure, but you could merge trunk -> B, commit, merge A-> that dir, diff, uncommit
<lifeless> or variations
<lifeless> so, this is something I've been meaning to discuss.
<lifeless> I suggest that when you do a review, you save the diff that you reviewed, locally.
<lifeless> then when you do a follow up review, you save the new diff, and use interdiff between them
<lifeless> tell me how that works, whether its easy to work with or not -> this will be input into _thumper_s work on reviews-in-launchpad
<jamesh> would it be helpful if the pending-reviews script included any more metadata at the top of the diff?
<jamesh> (e.g. branch names plus revision numbers?)
<lifeless> yeah
<BjornT> yeah, that would help.
<lifeless> branch: foo\nrevno: X\n
<jamesh> you'll notice that the conflicts list is at the top of the diff these days
<jamesh> rather than a separate file
<lifeless> so what can we do to make it easier to work on smaller bits of code
<lifeless> is it a knack thing, or is it tech ?
<lifeless> I think its largely a knack, and some discipline
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74364 in malone "Shouldn't have URLs containing "malone"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74364
<lifeless> ...
<BjornT> yeah, it's mostly that people need to learn to break down their work into smaller pieces
<jamesh> if we improve service for small patches, hopefully that'll encourage people to give us smaller patches ...
<BjornT> before someone starts to work on a large feature, there should be some discussion about how to divide the implementation into smaller steps
<lifeless> we have the idea of pre-implementation calls
<lifeless> is that actually happening?
<BjornT> i don't think there have been many calls lately
<lifeless> I have a suggestion
<lifeless> we have a work in progress status
<lifeless> can we offer each branch a preimp call ?
<lifeless> in a proactive, non-compulsory manner
<lifeless> as in 
<lifeless> jamesh: I note you've started on jamesh/launchpad/url-utils
<lifeless> have you had a chance to talk the implementation over with someone ?
<jamesh> lifeless: it is based on conversations with SteveA -- I plan to put it up for review soon
<jamesh> I am not sure how best to break it up into smaller chunks
<lifeless> excellent, sounds like I dont have anything to offer here, I look forward to reviewing it!
<lifeless> sorry, was roleplaying :)
<lifeless> my point is for us to go out to the developers
<lifeless> rather than waiting. If its primarily a skill thing - learning how to tell when something is getting bulky and needs to be staged
<lifeless> then the folk with that skill are the best ones to judge when its needed
<jamesh> yeah.  I'd like to get it through review so that the code can be used in other interesting areas
<jamesh> (I wouldn't want to do that in the existing branch)
<lifeless> what do you think of this idea ?
<BjornT> lifeless: what exactly are you proposing?
<lifeless> BjornT: Ah the details.
<jamesh> (I wonder how many of the WIP branches have been forgotten)
<lifeless> uhm, I guess...
<lifeless> any wip branch over 1000 should get a phone-call/irc discussion offer from a reviewer
<lifeless> and then be marked as having had that offer made
<jamesh> that sounds like a good idea
* jamesh sees a 10000 line WIP branch
<BjornT> yeah, that'd be good.
<lifeless> ok. Do we need someone to coordinate? Or can we just start reporting on it weekly ?
<BjornT> but we should also try to encourage people to have that discussion before starting to implement the feature.
<lifeless> BjornT: I agree, but that does not seem to be happening much.
<lifeless> and I think the reason it does not is that things seem simpler than they are when you start.
<BjornT> maybe we should try to improve our spec process, and require an implementation part that outlines how it should be done. then a reviewer could judge whether it sounds reasonable, or if it's likely to become a big patch.
<lifeless> I thought we had that :)
<BjornT> well, we should have it, but if you look at most of our specs, then they're incomplete...
<jamesh> 1000 lines seems like a rough estimate of when a branch becomes complex
<jamesh> do we want to still have such a discussion with the developer if they did a pre-implementation call before starting?
<lifeless> Lets start with something simple. I'll whip up a pending-reviews patch to show a * on branches which have had an offer or a call
* jamesh would love to see this handled within LP
<lifeless> and then we can all start having an eyeball once a day, when we look for our reviews to do, for ones that dont have a *, and are > 1000 lines
<lifeless> jamesh: agreed.
<lifeless> jamesh: I dont think so [more discussion] , but being involved is always good, so could go either way
<BjornT> i think we want to have such calls even if there were a pre-implementation call. if the patch gets too large, it could be a sign that the pre-implemtation call didn't cover everything.
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> I'm much more comfortable with a branch that has had reasonable discussions with a reviewer going > 1000 lines, than one that has not
<lifeless> lets see how it goes, and tune it ?
<lifeless> I have one more agenda item, but I think we should leave this item on the agenda, as a recurring one, for a bit
<lifeless> this has been good discussion so far, and we have more to have I think.
<lifeless> ok ?
<jamesh> okay
<BjornT> yeah, that's true. still, it could be that at first, things looked easy, but then when starting to implement it, it turned out that some other changes were needed as well.
<danilos> my mails are not ending up on launchpad list, and I am not getting any notice either (like it's stuck in moderation, or that delivery has failed, or whatever); anyone knows what's going on?
<jamesh> danilos: iirc, you should get an email notification if that happens
<jamesh> danilos: you sure the messages aren't caught in your MTA's queue?
<lifeless> ok, last agenda item
<lifeless>  * lifeless on leave
<lifeless> I'm on leave for the last 3 weeks of december
<danilos> jamesh: no, they are not stuck; I'll investigate a bit more, thanks (and sorry for interrupting the meeting)
<lifeless> I need a volunteer to do the pending-reviews daily allocation, and either chair, or find a chair weekly, this meeting, until jan 1st
<BjornT> i'll be on leave the last two weeks of december, so i could do it only the first week.
<jamesh> I'm on leave 22nd - 5th
<lifeless> how about this, BjornT - if you can start, and you find a replacement before you go on leave :).
<lifeless> it can be a hot potato
<jamesh> I can do it after BjornT goes on leave
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, sounds good :)
<lifeless> and they have to find their replacement :)
<lifeless> jamesh: cool.
<lifeless> ok. any other business ?
<BjornT> not from me
<lifeless> thanks for coming, see you in jan 
<lifeless> (meeting wise :)
<lifeless> I'm still here this week.
* BjornT -> lunch
<jamesh> lifeless: I was thinking about your idea for bug 74011, I suppose the idea of merge one branch, commit, merge the other has the benefit of not giving a reverse diff for fixes made on the base branch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74011 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "Allow saying against which branch a diff should be produced from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74011
<jamesh> lifeless: I guess I'd need to auto-resolve any conflicts from merging the base branch though
<stu1> Do we still need to support /bugs/distros/ubuntu URLs ? They have been deprecated in favour of /distros/ubuntu/+bugs for quite a while now.
<danilos> stub: hi, can you check if my mails to launchpad@ are stuck in moderation queue (you are listed as one of admins)
<stub> danilos: nope. just some spam
<danilos> crap, now I see it 3 times on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-December/thread.html
<danilos> but it never hit my inbox, so it must be some spam handling on my side :(
<SteveA> matthewrevell: morning!
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Hey :)
<stub> danilos: You can choose if you receive copies of your own posts or not in your Mailman settings. Perhaps that setting has been changed?
<danilos> stub: no, everything seems to be fine, I'll check with my mail server administrator if it's actually getting caught in spam filter there; thanks for looking into it!
<RichiH> sabdfl, kiko_race, mdz, lifeless, SteveA: we are thinking of getting the freenode site translated. it is, of course, not software and the licence is http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nd/2.0/ -- as it is nd, this means it is not open, either. would it be possible to make an exemption for freenode? the reason it's nd is that we do not want to be misquoted :/
<SteveA> stub, danilos, BjornT. jamesh, spiv, lifeless, ddaa, cprov, matsubara: meet Matthew Revell (matthewrevell)
<matthewrevell> Hello everyone!
<stub> hi matthew
<matsubara> hello matthewrevell. Welcome!
<matthewrevell> thans
<matthewrevell> s/thans/thanks
<cprov> matthewrevell: hi, welcome !
<jordi> hey matthew
<SteveA> hey jordi, do you have a wiki page for me?
<jordi> no, I was away all weekend, can try to write it today
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> matthewrevell: good morning
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> whatever the time of the day where you are
<ddaa> matthewrevell: you're blog hasn't been very active lately
<ddaa> oh, nevermind... there were two recent items about "cornish pastry product" (no clue what this means) and your new household member
<static> moin
<kiko> hello there hackers of the world
<kiko> hey matthewrevell 
<kiko> hey danilos 
<kiko> RichiH, ping?
<danilos> hey kiko
<kiko> how's it going
<danilos> kiko: it's fine, I've got some q's for you :)
<kiko> danilos, I saw your email but haven't read it yet
<danilos> kiko: ok, that's of lesser importance, I've got more important things as well :)
<matthewrevell> kiko: Hey :)
<kiko> how's it going!
<kiko> good to have you around
<kiko> wanna chat a bit?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Not bad thanks. It's good to be here finally :)
<matthewrevell> kiko: Yeah, would be good to chat.
<kiko> matthewrevell, that was a long time! good to have you around
<kiko> I am setting up a list of tasks for you
<matthewrevell> kiko: Nice, look forward to seeing it :)
<kiko> how is your tasklist yet? have you done the new staff stuff?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Yeah, I think I've covered everything on the new staff wiki page. I'm just reading through the 32 material.
<kiko> matthewrevell, ok. ping me when that's over
<matthewrevell> Will do.
<seiflotfy> hi
<seiflotfy> can some1 help me
<kiko> seiflotfy, of course
<seiflotfy> seif@Snoopy:~/Projects/gnome-vpnc$ bzr merge sftp://timmpf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~timmpf/gnome-vpnc/branch
<seiflotfy> Permission denied (publickey).
<seiflotfy> Permission denied (publickey).
<seiflotfy> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net:None:  
<seiflotfy> what am i douing wrong
<seiflotfy> i need an ssh key
<seiflotfy> but where from
<seiflotfy> there
<matsubara> seiflotfy: did you upload your ssh into launchpad?
<seiflotfy> yes i did
<seiflotfy> u can chekc it out urself
<seiflotfy> https://launchpad.net/people/seif
<kiko> seiflotfy, can you sftp manually into bazaar.launchpad.net?
<matsubara> it seem you're trying to merge using the timmpf account. Do you own that account as well? Shouldn't the command be: $ bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timmpf/gnome-vpnc/branch ?
<seiflotfy> seif@Snoopy:~/Projects/gnome-vpnc$ bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timmpf/gnome-vpnc/branch
<seiflotfy> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<seiflotfy> cd ..
<kiko> seiflotfy, sounds like you're trying to merge different branches
<seiflotfy> https://code.launchpad.net/products/gnome-vpnc/
<seiflotfy> there is a branch from timmpf
<RichiH> kiko: pong
<kiko> RichiH, you were asking?
<RichiH> kiko: yes
<RichiH> kiko: basically, we want to use rosetta to translate the website of freenode
<kiko> I see.
<RichiH> kiko: i am not sure if hte licence our content is under is OK for you guys, though
<kiko> I think there should be no problem in doing that, actually -- as long as you are okay with the translations potentially being reused in other projects.
<RichiH> kiko: under the same licence it is under, i presume?
<RichiH> or do we have to dual something more open as well?
<danilos> RichiH: we'll be asking all translation contributors to submit their translations under BSD (or BSD-like) license real-soon-now
<danilos> RichiH: and we're assuming something like that already, even though we didn't make it explicit
<kiko> RichiH, AFAIK the license of the translations doesn't really depend or impinge on the license of the original text
<danilos> RichiH: as for original content, we don't have any requirements set
<danilos> RichiH: and having all translators submit translations under BSD means you'll also be able to use them on your website, regardless of the license
<RichiH> yah
<RichiH> sounds good to me, i will get a nod from our side and then register a project
<RichiH> i need to come back to you guys to start a new project, correct?
<danilos> RichiH: no, you can do that all on your own, afaik
<RichiH> ah, cool
* ddaa realises that the new and and the old supermirror actually share some config files scary...
<jordi> danilos: ok, it seems lschiere never raised the licence as a concern
<danilos> jordi: right, thanks for checking
<_MMA_> Hello all. Im trying to register a spec on Launchpad and its telling me my username is a "invalid value" when I put it in the "Drafter" field. It would be the same one as Im logged in with right?
<_MMA_> I got it. inputting my email worked. Thats kinda confusing.
<SteveA> kiko-fud: ping when you've got back
<kiko> hey BjornT_ 
<BjornT_> hi kiko 
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<SteveA> kiko: help me sort out this call
<kiko> SteveA, I'm doing 2 other things, so hold on for a bit
<SteveA> well, it's getting near the end of the day in europe
<SteveA> so, a bit is okay, if it is a short bit
<kiko> BjornT_, just had a quick question: are you holding all the guided filebug reviews to land them all at once?
<kiko> SteveA, yes, short.
<BjornT_> kiko: yes, i plan to land them all at once. the last one should be approved today or tomorrow, though.
<kiko> BjornT_, okay, I was just curious. thanks!
<kiko> good job in breaking them up btw
<BjornT_> thanks
<SteveA> matthewrevell: see last 10 lines in the scrollback
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Cool. I'm planning to be away from my desk from around 18:00 to get some food
<SteveA> UTC?
<matthewrevell> Sorry, yes
<matthewrevell> I'm flexible though
<kiko> matthewrevell, SteveA: let's do it.
<matthewrevell> kiko: Skype?
<kiko> I don't skype
<kiko> but SteveA can call me 
<matthewrevell> ok
<gummibaerchen> matthewrevell: skype is bad & mad :)
<kiko> RichiH, were those answers good enough for you?
<kiko> matthewrevell, SteveA: so.. if not now, maybe we can rebook in 30m?
<matthewrevell> kiko, SteveA: That's fine by me.
* kiko pokes SteveA 
<kiko> SteveA, I can talk to matthewrevell without you, too <0.5 wink>
<matthewrevell> :)
<kiko> matthewrevell, is 30 minutes enough for food and rest? I'll call you at 18:30?
<SteveA> kiko: you can have the secret call later
<matthewrevell> kiko: I'll probably eat after the call
<kiko> yeah, well, I need to be afk until 18:30 now, you took too long
<matthewrevell> cool, okay :)
<RichiH> kiko: yes, they were, thanks :)
<SteveA> that would have been a very short call!
<kiko-afk> RichiH, most welcome. let me know how your work progresses -- I am unsure if there's any negotiation that needs to happen, or if it's just DO IT
<RichiH> kiko: as soon as i have the raw files, i will extract the text, put it in whatever format you guys need and upload
<kiko-afk> RichiH, we use po-format. the same as everybody else (well, almost). consult with danilos if you need technical help there, he's the ninja
<RichiH> kiko-afk: kbabel uses po, nay?
<RichiH> i am sure i can figure it out anyway
<danilos> RichiH: yes, kbabel uses it, but I can also suggest you try xml2po from gnome-doc-utils if you've got any sane XML format as source :)
* kiko-afk afk
<RichiH> danilos: it is shtml and i fear it is messy
<RichiH> i have never seen the raw shtml of our sites
<RichiH> i hear it's horrible, though
<RichiH> or they are just referring to shtml in general ;)
<kiko-afk> it starts with "sh" for a reason
<RichiH> kiko-afk: heh
<danilos> RichiH: right, well, if  you can do any kind of normalization using things like xmlformat, maybe it'll be easier; if not, well, too bad ;)
<danilos> s/xmlformat/xmllint/ :)
<belito> belitoaba
<belito> help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74421 in rosetta "No entry for Codeine Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74421
<kiko> we translate drug labels now too?
<kiko> matsubara, I am publically assigning you with a new responsibility: validating the Fix Committed bugs when a rollout happens.
<kiko> good luck! :-)
<LarstiQ> ouch
<kiko> life is a sea of pain and pleasure
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74428 in malone "The change bug watch page tricks people into entering URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74428
<mdke> kiko: that doesn't get done automatically?
<mdke> automatically is good
<kiko> yeah, it doesn't happen yet
<mdke> that would be great
<kiko> yeah. BjornT__ will love us all
<mdke> Ubuntu maintainers probably will too
<Phoenix7477> anyone free to awnser a question about karma?
<kiko> always
<kiko> what's up
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> guttes evening mpt
<Phoenix7477> well, im just kind of curious. i'm trying to learn the whole launchpad system, and the bug system to get started. and i can't seem to find much documentation on what karma is exactly, and how its calculated
<mpt> hello hello
<mpt> kiko, did you or SteveA get to talk with Mark about "Ask a question"?
<mpt> Phoenix7477, https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<Phoenix7477> thank you :)
<kiko> mpt, we didn't :-(
<kiko> mpt, I like that text myself btw
<mpt> because I don't want to postpone sending the next episode of Usman's to-do list
<kiko> mpt, can you rehash so I can sign off? or is this in email?
<mpt> The list of graphics to draw
<mpt> Currently there's a "Request support" button, which will need redrawing
<kiko> right
<kiko> you want the alt text to be "Ask a question"
<kiko> and a button to be rendered for that?
<mpt> yes
<kiko> approved
<mpt> thank you
<kiko> yvw
<mpt> and goodnight :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74433 in rosetta "Missing format specification in translation string should error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74433
<kiko> error isn't a very, btw
<kiko> err
<kiko> isn't a verb
<matsubara> 3. (verb) What a program does when it stops as result of a programming error.
<matsubara> From The Free On-line Dictionary of Computing (27 SEP 03) [foldoc] :
<kiko> a program "errors"?
<LarstiQ> yes
<kiko> a program /may/ "error out"
<kiko> but "errors"?
<kiko> I've never heard that used anywhere
<kiko> feel free to show me references by people called knuth, thompson or dijkstra
* LarstiQ searches bash.org
<kiko> and send me a DVD if you can't :-)
<mpt> "complain" would work :-)
<mpt> oh, you already used that
<SteveA> morning mpt
<SteveA> mpt: how's your coordination with brilliant going?  maybe we should arrange a call with anthony sometime?
<mpt> SteveA, scroll up half an hour :-) -- I'm just about to e-mail Usman + Anthony with the next to-do list
<SteveA> I asked mark
<SteveA> "ask a question" is okay
<SteveA> mpt: we should try to talk with anthony on the phone tomorrow morning (europe time) to talk over the email
<SteveA> the extra clarity by following up the email with voice is worth it in these cases I think
<mpt> ok
<mpt> BjornT__, around?
<SteveA> so, when you write, propose a time after 9.30 UTC for a call with usman
<SteveA> I'll be around then too
<SteveA> um, for a call with anthony, I meant
<SteveA> not usman
<mpt> ok
<mhb> kiko: good evening ... still nothing to test for me?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74437 in rosetta "OOPS translating string with format specification." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74437
<mpt> kiko, did you ever fix helpers.msgid_html?
<kiko> mpt, I moved it around, and I believe I fixed it -- what needed to be fixed again?
<mpt> <kiko-afk> the code you change does something like
<mpt> <kiko-afk> replace("a", "b")
<mpt> <kiko-afk> replace("b", TranslationConstant.X)
<mpt> <kiko-afk> which is, well.. :)
<kiko> mpt, I think I fixed it, yeah.
<mpt> ok, cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74443 in malone "Advanced search form's assignee field doesn't auto-select its radiobutton" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74443
<_thumper_> how does someone enter a mailing list email for a team atm?
<_thumper_> and how does that effect emails sent out, does it send to team email and members or does it override sending to members?
<kiko> _thumper_, it overrides.
<kiko> and _thumper_ you set it as your teams preferred email, in the team page.
<_thumper_> kiko, do you have to be the team owner to see that option?
<kiko> or a team admin, I think.
<_thumper_> kiko, that makes sense, thanks
<newz2000> Can I reasonably assume that there are not going to be two teams with the same name, and can I make the same assumption about displayname?
<kiko> there will never be two teams with the same name
<kiko> there can be two teams with the same displayname, but it would be odd
<newz2000> kiko: thanks
<kiko> that's a bit of an odd phishing attack there
<SteveA> that's actually a difficult one
<SteveA> we could detect that and show the real "id" name in brackets afterwards
<SteveA> but that wouldn't accoiunt for confusingly similar display names
<SteveA> and might actually make the phishability of it worse
<kiko> yeah.
<newz2000> Just trying to figure out this art.ubuntu.com authentication thing. So far, it's going real smooth.
<_thumper_> there are two teams called "Bazaar Developers"
<kiko> nice
<SteveA> slashdot does this with names -- they put the numeric id in brackets after the name
<kiko> _thumper_, that's a phishing attack right there
<kiko> does one advertise 7 inch extensions?
<SteveA> we need that "report abuse" button
<_thumper_> I think one was for baz
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74444 in soyuz "Remove partial commits from publish-distro" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74444
<newz2000> Do we confirm user's e-mail addresses during their sign-up? i.e. can I count on the e-mail address I get from launchpad to be valid?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> you can.
<newz2000> sweet
<newz2000> you guys make my job so easy
#launchpad 2006-12-05
<newz2000> I'm working on a project where users need to be registered with launchpad in order to publish content to art.ubuntu.com.
<newz2000> I don't think it's going to be a common occurance, but I'm trying to decide if I should check their launchpad credentials each time they log in, or only when their account is created.
<newz2000> Do you guys have any suggestions?
<kiko> well
<newz2000> (common occurrance was going to be a reference to checking to see if they've left launchpad)
<kiko> password and email changes will be problems, right?
<newz2000> ah. Good point. If they change it in launchpad, they'll expect it changed here too.
<kiko> I assume
<newz2000> They'll see it as one big program, not as two separate apps (which is what they are of course)
<kiko> I mean, that's what "use your launchpad credentials here" really means to an end-user
<newz2000> yep, you're right on
<kiko> you can say "you can use your launchpad credentials to seed an account here." and that will confuse 95% and 5% will say "why didn't they go and do the proper damned @#! integrated auth support" :)
<newz2000> That was exactly how I was envisioning it in my mind, but that would confuse most.
<LarstiQ> are there any plans on supporting OpenID?
<kiko> LarstiQ, there are. stay tuned.
* LarstiQ stays tuned.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74447 in launchpad "Unclear why CoC 1.0 signatories can't sign CoC 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74447
<kiko> nice bug
<kiko> mpt, btw:
<kiko> Have a burning question?
<kiko> Go to www.Answers.yahoo.com and get answers from real people who know.
<kiko> a tagline from yahoo.com email
<kiko> interesting
<mpt> Interesting in what way?
<mpt> As compared with "We're sorry, but Google Answers has been retired, and is no longer accepting new questions"? :-)
<kiko> that answers has more precedent than I was aware of I guess
<Ubug2> New bug: #74449 in malone "Mysql bug tracker is unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74449
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<jamesh> _thumper_: pong
<_thumper_> the branch scanner code, do you know where it is?
<jamesh> the main code is in lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/bzrsync.py
<_thumper_> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> other related files are lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/branch_scanner.py (a wrapper that handles scanning all the branches that need scanning) and cronscripts/branch-scanner.py (the command line script)
<_thumper_> thanks again :)
<der_steppenwolf> hi, does someone know about character sets?
<yankees26> anyone here know if its possible to delete or "unregister" a product you registered?
<mpt> yankees26, unfortunately not
<yankees26> mpt: ok
<jamesh> an admin can mark it inactive though
<mpt> yankees26, but you can register a support request asking for us to remove it
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket
<yankees26> in that little box/line would "Wish to delete Nirvana Package Manager." be effective?
<mpt> yes
<yankees26> thanks
<_sergio> i have a question about character sets...
* mpt wishes he knew how to fix TraversalErrors :-(
<jamesh> what's the problem?
<mpt> tal:content="structure context/@@+applicationbuttons/blueprints" produces a TraversalError
<mpt> +applicationbuttons is defined in launchpad.zcml
<mpt> (on the 1-0 branch)
<jamesh> okay.  Whats the "/blueprints bit on the end for?
<mpt> with for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.ILaunchpadApplication"
<mpt> That's to tell the applicationbuttons code which application to highlight
<jamesh> "context/@@+applicationbuttons" will be a view, which you generally can't traverse past
<mpt> other templates have "structure context/@@+applicationbuttons/bugs", "structure context/@@+applicationbuttons/code", etc
<jamesh> okay.  /me looks at the actual code
<mpt> actual code in browser/launchpad.py
<jamesh> is this ui-1.0 only?
<mpt> yes
* jamesh pulls that branch to check
<jamesh> what's the branch URL these days?
<mpt> jamesh, rocketfuel/launchpad/ui-one-zero
<jamesh> I tried pulling that, and it was last updated in November
<jamesh> wonder what's going on
<mpt> It's supposed to be merging daily from /devel, but may have stopped because of conflicts
<mpt> Nevertheless, it will contain the +applicationbuttons code
<mpt> at least, it should
<jamesh> I don't see it.  So I'm either looking at the wrong place, or the wrong branch
<jamesh> or searching for the wrong text
<mpt> launchpad.py line 779?
<mpt> If not, ui-one-zero must be very out of date :-/
<jamesh> browser/launchpad.py is 730 lines long :)
<mpt> oy
<mpt> well, mpt/launchpad/2006-08-ui definitely has it
<mpt> but I've possibly taken too much of your time already
<jamesh> I'll pull your branch -- I can help you once that's done.
<mpt> thank you
<jamesh> mpt: weird.  That class should handle traversal of +applicationbuttons/anything
<mpt> +applicationbuttons/blueprints works in malone-index.pt
<mpt> but it doesn't work in specifications-index.pt
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> that's because +applicationbuttons is registered on ILaunchpadApplication (launchpad-index.pt is a view on this object), but not ISpecificationSet
<jamesh> "context" refers to a different object in each case.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so do I need another registration in specificationtarget.zcml?
<jamesh> perhaps.
<mpt> actually, specification.zcml is the one with the SpecificationSet stuff
<jamesh> eventually we won't be hanging pages off ISpecificationSet though, right?
<mpt> I don't know what that means :-/
<jamesh> okay.  Before the multi-domain setup, we had https://launchpad.net as the base home page for launchpad and https://launchpad.net/blueprints as the home page for spec tracker
<jamesh> the context object for the first URL is ILaunchpadApplication, and the context object for the second is ISpecificationSet
<jamesh> with the new system, the home page for the spec tracker should be https://blueprints.launchpad.net
<jamesh> which has a context object of ILaunchpadApplication
<jamesh> but with the BlueprintsLayer active
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> so what you want is to register a new view on ILaunchpadApplication
<jamesh> and then add a <browser:defaultView> for ILaunchpadApplication with layer="canonical.launchpad.layers.BlueprintsLayer" for this view
<jamesh> and probably make ILaunchpadApplication's navigation class redirect blueprints -> blueprints.launchpad.net
<jamesh> that is, unless I've got things mixed up
<mpt> IOW, leave it for SteveA :-] 
<mpt> but thanks for researching it
<jamesh> ah ha
<mpt> ah ha?
<jamesh> the current default views are defined in lib/canonical/configure.zcml
<mpt> That's outside my usual grepping scope...
<jamesh> it sets "specs" as the default view for ILaunchpadRoot when on the BlueprintsLayer (which you are on when you go to blueprints.launchpad.net)
<jamesh> so you probably want to (a) register a view on ILaunchpadRoot instead of ISpecificationSet, and (b) use that as the default view
<jamesh> I think you should consult Steve about this though
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> good morning
<mpt> hello BjornT!
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<ddaa> Good morning
<matthewrevell> morning
<kiko-zzz> zzz
* ddaa hits kiko
<ddaa> actually...
* ddaa hits kiko-zzz
* kiko-zzz yawns
<kiko-zzz> -> out biking
<kiko-zzz> (3@!$$! rain)
<ddaa> go biking all you want, just stop snoring!
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, see bug 4594
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4594
* kiko-zzz zzz
* BjornT looks
<kiko-zzz> ddaa, what's the right way to bzr-submit using bzr+ssh?
<ddaa> same way as otherwise
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: what exactly do you want me to look at? the last comment is from me.
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, your email interface code is slow then :-)
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: actually, I am not sure I understand
<BjornT> or your mail server is slow :)
<kiko-zzz> always my fault!
<ddaa> pqm-submit is email-based, it does not care about bzr+ssh
<kiko-zzz> ddaa, okay, but what URLs should the branches in the email be?
<ddaa> I think pqm still expects ssh urls
<kiko-zzz> because when merging bzr+ssh://me to bzr+ssh://lp it does not work 
<kiko-zzz> mmm
<ddaa> like:
<ddaa> pqm_branch = sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<ddaa> push_location = bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/david/launchpad/smallfixes
<kiko-zzz> that doesn't work when merging
<kiko-zzz> because it says that my push_location is bazaar1
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: you are confused
<jamesh> kiko-zzz: set public_branch to the sftp URI for your branch
<ddaa> Here I have
<ddaa> [file:///home/david/canonical/branches/launchpad] 
<ddaa> public_repository = sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/david/launchpad
<ddaa> pqm_branch = sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<ddaa> [file:///home/david/canonical/branches/launchpad/smallfixes] 
<ddaa> push_location = bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/david/launchpad/smallfixes
<jamesh> (or public_repository if you have local and remote repositories in the same layout)
<kiko-zzz> mmm
<kiko-zzz> ah, I see
<jamesh> I've got a patch to make this simpler, but it missed the bzr-0.13 code freeze
<jamesh> should be in 0.14 though
* ddaa is looking forward to deleting the half bazillion push_location entries in his locations.conf
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, it's there now
* kiko-zzz really goes
<kiko-zzz> thanks, merge sent off
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: yeah, i see. now that i think of it, i probably didn't care about that case, since it doesn't happen often, and it's not totally trivial to handle.
<ddaa> mpt: care flesh out a UI design for bug 71303?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71303 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch listings could do with status filtering" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71303
<ddaa> mpt: I think I extracted enough info from dholbach
<ddaa> mpt: I'm thinking that maybe we could just have a dropdown with options: "All", "Active", "Inactive", "Mature", "Development", "Experimental", "New", "Merged", "Abandoned". And a help text on the list that summarises the status that are being displayed.
<mpt> ddaa, that seems good to me
<ddaa> mpt: I'd like if you could post a comment describing the way you would like to see it done.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> For future reference, and so it's easier to hand over to someone else.
<mpt> done
<matthewrevell> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> matthewrevell: pong
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Hi :) I'm just reading through the launchpad ML archives and you mention that you aim to spend an hour each day writing docs.
<ddaa> well, not really
<ddaa> I spend one hour a day write "launchpad help text"
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Ah right.
<ddaa> that is stuff that will be displayed in the help tabs in the 1.0 UI
<matthewrevell> Right, I see, thanks.
<ddaa> I should be done with my bit of it around the end of the week, thankfully
<ddaa> matthewrevell: why the question?
<matthewrevell> Does anyone in particular look after the help.launchpad.net docs?
<ddaa> Not that I know.
<ddaa> Oh... yes I know.
<matthewrevell> ddaa: I'm asking because I'm keen to take on the LP docs.
<matthewrevell> :)
<ddaa> matthewrevell: you do!
<ddaa> Fantastic.
<matthewrevell> And I don't want to wade in without understanding how it's done at the moment :)
<ddaa> mpt: meet matthewrevell who wants to write more launchpad docs
<matthewrevell> :)
<ddaa> matthewrevell: meet mpt who thinks that need for documentation is a bug
<matthewrevell> Perhaps a love of docs is a Matthew thing
<mpt> hello hello
<matthewrevell> mpt: howdy
<mpt> LP needs more docs, if that's short for doctors :-)
<matthewrevell> mpt: I was just saying to ddaa that I'm keen to look after the LP documentation, but don't want to tread on any toes
<matthewrevell> ha :)
<mpt> You wouldn't be treading on any toes, the LP documentation is rather unloved
<matthewrevell> cool
<mpt> Perhaps unloved is the wrong word
<mpt> a bit neglected
<matthewrevell> right
<matthewrevell> So, there isn't a current process that I need to be aware of?
<G0SUB> hello, somebody subscribed our loco team to a bug report. how do I remove that? I don't see the bug in the team's subscribed bugs list
<BjornT> matthewrevell: afaik, there's no formal process, but it's of course good to talk to someone involved with the subsystem you write documentation for.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: also, are you aware about the help snippets that will be available for each page in the new 1.0 ui?
<G0SUB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/indian-team/+subscribedbugs doesn't show the bug
<G0SUB> it's Bug #67744
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67744 in kdepim "Kontact crashs at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67744
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Thanks. My main concern, at the moment, is that I don't want to take on the documentation without fully understanding how it works at the moment.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: mpt mentioned the 1.0 help snippets. Are they on the LP wiki atm?
<BjornT> matthewrevell: yeah. another thing to think about is to get a grasp of the current development, so that you won't spend time documenting something that will go away soon.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: no, the help snippets are in the source file of each page. do you have a rocketfuel tree with the source code for launchpad?
<matthewrevell> BjornT: I've been reading through the 1.0 pages on the wiki but that's as far as I've got, in terms of finding out about the development plans.
<matthewrevell> I haven't set up rocketfuel yet, I'll do that today.
<BjornT> G0SUB: the reason you don't see the bug as a subscribed bug is that it's not manually subscribed to the bug, it's set up as a "bug contact" for the kdepim source package
<BjornT> G0SUB: if you are a member of the team, you should be able to remove the team as a "bug contact" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+subscribe
<G0SUB> BjornT: that's great. fixed. many thanks :)
<BjornT> np :)
<G0SUB> BjornT: that package has nothing to do with us, I don't know who or how it was set
<BjornT> G0SUB: yeah. it's a problem that any member of the team can make it a bug contact, without any notification or confirmation process happening.
<G0SUB> BjornT: all te members were crying foul becaise of the ``spamming'' :)
<cprov> good morning, guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74500 in launchpad "Impossible to remove package <-> product series link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74500
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: do we have a procedure to ask people that have created driftwood products if they want their product deleted?
<ddaa> I'm thinking of this one in particular https://launchpad.net/products/higlug-bot
<ddaa> stumbled on it because it got an import setup on a non-functional svn repo
<kiko-zzz> ddaa, we don't right now, no.
<kiko-zzz> hi stub 
<stub> yo
<ddaa> kiko: what about sending a short, polite email to the registrant CC launchpad-users?
<kiko> that's a great idea
<matthewrevell> ddaa: What are the criteria for determining if a product is dead?
<kiko> matthewrevell, it's subjective but not totally unobvious
<cprov> stub: ping
<matthewrevell> kiko: I thought it'd probably be more to do with judgement, than anything. Would you like me to take on emailing potentially dead projects?
<kiko> matthewrevell, sure, that's a great idea.
<kiko> matthewrevell, I have an interview this morning but I can call you straight after
<matthewrevell> Sounds good. What time?
<matthewrevell> ish
<ddaa> matthewrevell_: it would be great if you could help gardening dead products/projects
<ddaa> I think most of the dead stuff are just empty products created by people who tried Launchpad once. Generally those users have low or zero karma, and those products have no bugs, translations or branches.
<matthewrevell_> ddaa: no probs. I take it's just a case of running through all projects on Launchpad - i.e. there isn't a auto-generated list of projects with low/nil activity
<ddaa> matthewrevell_: no such list. I do not think that any single person would would even know how to make one.
<ddaa> Though it would be feasible in a couple of hours of digging into the schema.
<matthewrevell_> okay, no probs. Is anyone looking for dead projects already?
<ddaa> matthewrevell_: yes
<ddaa> you are :)
<matthewrevell_> haha :)
<ddaa> I incidentally find some as part of herding vcs-imports
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Right, so is it best I compare notes with you, before contacting a project?
<ddaa> but my real target is rather "shrink the list of testfailed imports, grow the list of syncing imports"
<ddaa> matthewrevell: just go ahead
<matthewrevell> righto, will do
<ddaa> matthewrevell: there's a blurry line in that a lot of essentially dead products are owned by "registry" and were created by the team when we were asked to get as many vcs-imports running as possible.
<ddaa> But I think most of the interesting ones got package links or bugs since that time.
<matthewrevell> ddaa: If there's anything I'm not sure about, I'll ask in here on on the list.
<matthewrevell> s/on on/or on
<ddaa> matthewrevell: you'll get a feel for it quickly
<matthewrevell> Hopefully :)
<matthewrevell> Right, I'm gonna grab some lunch.
<ddaa> most driftwood rings various WTF?!? alarms in mammalian brain layers.
<ddaa> brain had millions of years of evolution to build an ability to find intruders :)
<elmo> where would unvalidated email addresses come from for a person in LP?
<salgado> elmo, gina or the poimporter
<elmo> salgado: tnx
<kiko> matthewrevell, ready for some inter action? :)
<matthewrevell> kiko: Absolutely :)
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> hey BjornT. I'm going to write an ImageWidget, so that we can embed the icons and emblems into our pillar's +edit page. I did a quick look to see if I could find something like that in zope3 but I didn't find anything
<salgado> do you know if there's anything that I could use as a start/example or I'll have to write my own from scratch?
<BjornT_> salgado: what's an image widget? how is it supposed to work?  e.g., how is it different to a file widget?
<BjornT> salgado: what's an image widget? how is it supposed to work? e.g., how is it different to a file widget?
<salgado> BjornT, it displays the current image and has a <select> containing the actions that you can do on that image (Keep , Remove, Change) and the text entry (with the Browse button) to specify the new image in case you want to change it
<salgado> the existing file widget doesn't allow us to remove the existing file tied to the field; that's the main problem it has
<salgado> and it doesn't display the current image either
<BjornT_> salgado: do you need it to a single widget, or would it be enough to have three different ones? it requires more logic in the browser code, otoh if you need it in only one place it might be simpler
<salgado> BjornT_, I'll need to add it into a bunch of different pages. all of them using different templates and view classes
<BjornT> salgado: ok. i can't think of an existing widget to re-use, although it might be possible to re-use the file widget.
<BjornT> salgado: but basically you want a composite widget, that consists of a file widget and a select widget. the problem is what to return from getInputValue().
<BjornT> salgado: if you want the widget to work without any special code in the view classes, you might want to look at ProductBugTrackerWidget and the ProductBugTracker field.
<salgado> yeah, that's my goal. no extra code on view classes required
<salgado> I'll have a look at them. thanks a lot, BjornT!
<BjornT> salgado: i think that what you want is to have getInputValue() either return the uploaded image, or have it return a special value that represents Keep and Delete, and then have the field do the right thing.
<salgado> yeah, that seems to suit my needs, definitely
<BjornT> salgado: the widget and field are tested in doc/product-widgets.txt
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<matthewrevell> hey matsubara, do you have a sec?
<matsubara> hi matthewrevell, sure
<ddaa> Cool, I achieved all my goals for today.
<ddaa> Getting out now, dinner, movie, stuff like that. See you tomorrow.
<kiko> hello there
<mhb> kiko: hi, how are you? anything new to test for me?
<kiko> hey mhb 
<kiko> I have a patch from carlos but it needs to be rolled out
<kiko> mhb, so not quite yet, but i'll ping you when I do
<mhb> kiko: ok, thanks
<kiko> thanks for asking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74538 in launchpad "Malone product search crashes when it receives a list" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74538
<kiko> matsubara, are you sure that's not a dupe?
<matsubara> kiko: if you mean bug 57474, yes I'm sure. it's another code path.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<kiko> matsubara, okay, then please update subjects to ensure that we can tell the bugs apart, because they read like dupes.
<kiko> oh, sorry
<kiko> I didn't read /product search/
<kiko> what is the malone product search?
<kiko> is it the jump to: feature I wrote?
<matsubara> salgado: can you take a look at: OOPS-337B861 ? It's weird NotFound error referred from shipit.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/337B861
<matsubara> kiko: the product search at launchpad.net/malone
<kiko> matsubara, you must mean bugs.launchpad.net :-)
<matsubara> kiko: it's essentially the same search but with the exact_name parameter
<kiko> right.
<salgado> matsubara, isn't that a 404?
<kiko> yes salgado 
<matsubara> salgado: yes.
<kiko> a NotFound
<matsubara> salgado: what is weird is that it's referred from myrequest
<matsubara> it happened 22 times yesterday and 12 times the day before, salgado. 
<salgado> has it ever happened before?
<matsubara> salgado: nope, never seen it before.
<sabdfl> kikomatic!
<sabdfl> thanks for the launchpad report
<sabdfl> are we yet ready to nuke /products/ and /projects/ etc?
<kiko> sabdfl, you're welcome
<kiko> sabdfl, I have a more complete report in the works for launchpad-users (with blurb)
<kiko> sabdfl, that's the next step -- we've got the vocabularies, the remaining feature for pillarnames is dropping the traversal. stub's on it.
<sabdfl> brilliantly crafted blurb, no doubt :-)
<sabdfl> super. can't wait
<kiko> sabdfl, I am seeking inspiration high and low
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there a canonical place where we can see which of the structural objects have working menus?
<kiko> neither can I (RSI and all)!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74548 in launchpad "Merge and claim account emails need a way to report abuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74548
<kiko> sabdfl, SteveA's off sick today, but to answer your question, I think the only "canonical" reference is the UI branch
<kiko> sabdfl, so, for your amusement:
<kiko> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<kiko> and we still get CD requests, though fewer ones now
<kiko> phew
<salgado> flacoste, around?
<flacoste> here
<flacoste> salgado-lunch: i am
<salgado> hey flacoste. I want to write a widget to allow people to upload an image and also to delete/keep an existing image. it'll be a modified version of the FileWidget, with a dropdown widget for the actions.
<salgado> I'm writing it as a composite widget, containing the filewidget and the dropdown one, but since I don't have a vocabulary for the dropdown, I'm wondering if it could be easier to write the html for the dropdown by myself
<flacoste> salgado-lunch: how about a radio: <*> Change < > Delete?
<salgado> we need a Keep too
<salgado> so that we can embed that widget in existing forms
<flacoste> i would argue that <*> Change without any file implies a 'Keep'
<flacoste> but you could add a keep also <*> Keep < > Change < > Delete
<salgado> agreed, but I think I prefer the dropdown if we're going to have three different options
<salgado> but the radio has one advantage. I could do something like <*> Keep    < > Delete    < > Change to  [        |^|] 
<flacoste> you could define the vocabulary inline in your widget
<flacoste> but you probly want to render it yourself so that it looks nice
<flacoste> s/probly/probably/
<salgado> ah, right. the SimpleVocabulary thing
<flacoste> the problem with the keep is that we risk having the same bug than in the bug tracker (remove the include attachment checkbox)
<flacoste> SimpleVocabulary: that's it
<flacoste> the problematic use case is: user selects a file, but forget to select 'Change' button
<salgado> I can do that using javascript
<salgado> I mean, I can select the Change radio for him
<flacoste> yeah, but I prefer not to rely of that kind of JS to work around poor UI :-)
<salgado> well, but do we have any other feasible options?
<flacoste> what about using only Change /Delete?
<salgado> Change/Delete being radio buttons?
<flacoste> or even [ ]  <File> or [ ]  Delete
<salgado> as checkboxes?
<flacoste> that is [ file entry          ]  <File ....> or [ ]  Delete
<flacoste> yeah, radio buttons or simply file input + checkbox
<flacoste> radio buttons in the case of Change/Delete
<flacoste> checkbox if simply using a Delete option
<flacoste> since uplading a file implies Change
<salgado> I don't quite like that because then we'd have no radio selected initially
<flacoste> not uploading one implies Keep
<salgado> I mean, the Change/Delete as radio buttons
<flacoste> and checking Delete implies: Remove the existing file
<flacoste> Select Change by default
<salgado> the other options looks good to me, but we'd still allow people to specify a file to change /and/ mark the Delete checkbox
<salgado> I think the Change selected by default is not a good idea, since it's not clear that it'll actually keep the existing image
<flacoste> in that case, either report an error or take it as a Delete (first is safer)
<flacoste> right, that's why I suggested the File Widget+Delete checkbox alternative
<salgado> flacoste, I think I prefer the first option, and since launchpad already depends on javascript, it's very unlikely that it'll annoy users
<flacoste> ok
<kiko> flacoste, we can avoid the JS and let the user DTRT
<kiko> does anyone know milo casagrande's email?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74569 in launchpad "Incorrect date for "member since" on +members" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74569
<_thumper_> ping kiko
<kiko> hey _thumper_ 
<kiko> what's cooking!
<_thumper_> kiko, could you send me a pm with the pwd for asuka?
<kiko> _thumper_, wow, this is in the news today eh? :-)
<_thumper_> getting my head around all the lp-bzr bits
<kiko> it's the third person requesting information about that
<_thumper_> :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2006-12-06
<kiko> hey mpt 
* kiko yawns
<mpt> hello kiko 
<kiko> how's it going matt
<kiko> I just forwarded you some mail
<mpt> Good
<mpt> though I'm uncovering many little lists of things that need to be implemented for 1.0
<mpt> reporting them all as bugs
<kiko> yeah, that's expected, I guess
<kiko> we will fix some, and push off some and fix them post 1.0
<mpt> Well, they leave holes or XXXs on prominent pages
<kiko> those ones we won't push off I assume :)
<mpt> Anyway, I'll post a list of them tonight
<mpt> since I'm on leave from tomorrow
<mpt> Oh, awesome, we can drop displayname?
<mpt> "Ubuntu" vs. "Ubuntu Linux" is an interesting example, because Ubuntu branding has been de-emphasizing "Linux" for quite a while
<mpt> Actually in my survey, .displayname was appropriate much more often than .title was
<mpt> That's probably because "Title:" comes after "Display Name:" in the new product form, so people think "huh? what on earth is this for?", whereas if they were around the other way they'd think exactly the same about Display Name
<mpt> What do you think, kiko?
<kiko> I think I agree, but not having display name means certain project names would look bad
<kiko> GNOME for instance
<kiko> KDE
<kiko> KDEPim
<kiko> etc
<kiko> KDE versus Kde
<kiko> maybe you're suggesting having name /always/ be auto-generated
<kiko> based on displayname
<kiko> so we'd have "Display name" and "Title", and name auto-gend
<mpt> I'm suggesting dropping Title, and using Display Name everywhere we currently use Title
<kiko> that's another option
<kiko> maybe we could do both
<mpt> As for Name, I agree with auto-generating it
<mpt> but those are still confusing names
<kiko> so my blue-sky suggestion would be
<mpt> In my ideal world, Name -> Launchpad ID, Display Name -> Name
<kiko> Name: (currnt Displayname)
<kiko> ID: ...
<kiko> wow
<mpt> snap!
<kiko> that was some synchonicity there
<kiko> how very special
<mpt> and ID gets auto-suggested by JavaScript when you enter the Name
<kiko> or even auto-gend and you can change it later if you want to be cheap like me
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Should this be a RegistrySimplifications spec? :-)
<kiko> I wonder whether you want to fight this battle now
<mpt> No
<kiko> it's a bit of a bad time to invest in it with so much crap for 1.0
<mpt> indeed
<kiko> even if we get approval it will sit untouched for months
<mpt> This problem is #6 on my list, iirc
<kiko> so let's revisit this when your list is shorter.
<mpt> ok
<kiko> mpt, btw, consider sharing your list with matt. r., who I've charged with assembling a top-user-visible list of issues across all data sources we have
<kiko> and having a launchpad meeting slot for that
<kiko> this will be slightly different but may overlap with criticals and oopses
<mpt> ah, #5
<mpt> "Too much input required"
<kiko> that's pretty vague.
<mpt> Specifics on the wiki if you want to read it :-)
<mpt> kiko, what do you mean by "across all data sources"?
<kiko> well
<kiko> launchpad-users
<kiko> tickets
<kiko> bugs
<mpt> oh, right
<kiko> the ether
<kiko> blogsphere
<kiko> ubuntu mailing lists
<mpt> So, pretty much the same as my DesignProblems list
<kiko> seances
<kiko> I think your designproblems list is more focused on design
<mpt> true
<kiko> where an inclusive list would also point out functional issues that go beyond design
<kiko> I'm not saying design issues are not important
<mpt> specific missing features, for example
<kiko> or features that are broken or limited, etc.
<mpt> Sign me up for the seances
<kiko> have you ever had one?
<mpt> no
<mpt> "You must have access to the e-mail address registered under the duplicated account."
<mpt> hmmmmm
<mpt> What's "the duplicated account"?
<mpt> Is that the one you're wanting to keep, or the other one?
<kiko> the text there and in the email notification is VERY wonky
<kiko> like a disaster in the making
<kiko> we could fix that
<mpt> And those instructions are on the wrong page
<kiko> but matsubara's bug would still be interesting
<mpt> matsubara's bug?
<mpt> Not bug 43741?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43741 in launchpad "Hey! That account/product/project/distribution belongs to me!" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43741
<kiko> mpt, the security bug he reported today
<mpt> oh
<mpt> nasty
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> mpt, if you want to [trivial]  some fixes to the text there bmg
<kiko> night mark
<mpt> goodnight mark
<sabdfl> kikomatic, you're SO right about that blog post. best blog i've ever seen
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sabdfl, it probably took him a working day to finish it 
<kiko> and then another one to deal with the replies and fallout
<kiko> it may not have been worth it to him, but damn, it was worth it for us :-)
<sabdfl> as long as the final BOSS level involves bzr victory :-)
<mpt> kiko, often the reason people want to merge an account is that they don't have access to the old account's e-mail address
<kiko> mpt, that's an admin merge, though -- a separate use case
<mpt> Can you think of any way to allow that without LP admin intervention?
<kiko> I can't really. there is no way to tell the guy is who he says he was.
<kiko> I do google researching to confirm usually
<mpt> I was thinking maybe mail the address of the old account over a series of months, saying "if you don't respond, your account will be merged into X"
<mpt> but maybe that's too dangerous
<kiko> and pretty slow if you want to claim that!
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> and I guess any wait short enough to be tolerable would be too short for mdz to go on holiday
<mpt> oh well
<kiko> YSWIM
<kiko> I don't think admin merge is so bad
<kiko> I am not sure if all merges should be admin merges, but webstats should tell  us that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74578 in launchpad "Account merging instructions are unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74578
<dominussuus> is there a launchpad.net or wiki.ubuntu.com admin in the room?
<mpt> dominussuus, yes, kiko is one of the former
<kiko> what's up dominussuus 
<dominussuus> hey kiko - I'm a moron and I think I disabled wiki access through my launchpad account
<kiko> dominussuus, that's okay. file a ticket and I'll ask an admin to fix it.
<dominussuus> erm, ticket?
<kiko> the real morons here are me and spiv who have been unable to patch that option out of moin.
<kiko> dominussuus, launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<mpt> (bug 6283)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6283 in launchpad "Disabling the account thru Wiki causes more harm than good. That option should be nuked." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6283
<dominussuus> yeah, I didn't like my wiki name and I thought I could disable my account and open a new one
<dominussuus> yeah, I read that one
<kiko> dominussuus, heh. bet that let to a surprise ;-)
<kiko> anyway, file the ticket and I'll make sure it gets done tomorrow
<kiko> I need to crash shortly
<dominussuus> yeah, and then I was like "hey, I can just change it through launchpad... oh, wait..."
<mpt> goodnight kiko
<kiko-zzz> night night
<dominussuus> thanks kiko
* outime go to sleep
<mpt> that's odd
<_thumper_> I'll bite, what's odd?
<mpt> I'm odd, there's only one of me, and one's an odd number
<mpt> jamesh, why isn't /people/whoever/+edit using the new form layout? 
<mpt> Does it apply only to GeneralForm?
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> actually, LaunchpadFormView
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> the older forms are being upgraded slowly
<mpt> We should have countdowns for things like that :-)
<mpt> "Only 38 non-LaunchpadFormView forms left!"
<jamesh> some of the layout details you speced for the new form layout made it a bit difficult to implement for all forms
<jamesh> could possibly backport the layout to some of the forms (e.g. to GeneralFormView ones)
<jamesh> but it'd be good to get all the forms moved over to the new infrastructure
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Meanwhile, the position of the submit buttons bothers me
<mpt> when a form ends in a bunch of single-line stuff, the submit button should be underneath them
<mpt> but when it ends in a multi-line field, that probably would look wrong
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<_thumper_> jamesh: bzr blame shows you as adding in the landing target for branches, what's the status of this?
<_thumper_> is it just at the object level atm, or is there more somewhere?
<jamesh> _thumper_: I think ddaa added that db column
<jamesh> _thumper_: I don't think it is currently exposed anywhere in the UI
<_thumper_> hmm, bzr blame doesn't seem as consistent as svn blame
<_thumper_> jamesh: I didn't think I had seen it exposed yet
<_thumper_> but just checking
<_thumper_> we'd been talking about landing targets for some time
<jamesh> it is possible that I last touched the lines in the file you checked
<_thumper_> and here in lies one of the problems with blame
<_thumper_> oh well
<jamesh> there are a bunch of columns that were added for a branch review feature that hasn't been implemented yet
<jamesh> landingtarget is meant to be the branch that the developer wants their branch merged to
<jamesh> I remember seeing some more recent specs that seemed to decouple the review stuff into a separate table to allow multiple landing targets for a branch
<jamesh> but I don't know much more about that.
<_thumper_> jamesh, thanks for that
<_thumper_> I've just started a new branch off rocketfuel and I've hit a TypeError
<_thumper_> this is the first time I have tried to run things since upgrading to edgy
<_thumper_> and I'm not sure if it is something I have just changed or not
<_thumper_> I have just expanded a vocabulary for branch status, but that's all
<_thumper_> I didn't notice anything on the mailing list about it, but I could have missed it
<jamesh> could you paste the traceback at https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/ ?
<_thumper_> ok
<_thumper_> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filehpe0pU.html
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> you'll need to update the zope tree under sourcecode/
<jamesh> The Python in edgy includes a security fix to the CGI module that broke zope
<jamesh> we've since pulled the upstream zope fix for this issue into our tree
<_thumper_> ok, pulling new bits
<_thumper_> and trying again with --overwrite :)
<jamesh> the basic problem is that readline() has an infrequently used optional argument
<_thumper_> oh poos: now I'm getting "IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/tim/src/lp/working/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/publisher/configure.zcml'" on make run
<_thumper_> where did it go?
<_thumper_> all I did was bzr pull --overwrite
<_thumper_> from the sourcecode/zope dir
<jamesh> what do you have in sourcecode/zope now?
<jamesh> what branch did it pull from?
<jamesh> looks like rocketfuelbuilt has a bad parent branch set (chinstrap.ubuntu.com)
<_thumper_> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filefEOVDR.html
<jamesh> should be devpad.canonical.com
<jamesh> are you still using that setup-lp-sourcecode-dir script of mine?
<_thumper_> yep
<_thumper_> should I just re run that?
<_thumper_> or does it need editing first?
<jamesh> if so, then just update your rocketfuel-built tree, then run setup-lp-sourcecode-dir in your tree again
<jamesh> that should update your tree from the local copy of rocketfuel-built
<_thumper_> ok, I'll try that
<jamesh> (we need to make these things easier ...
<_thumper_> hang on, my ~/src/rocketfuel-built is an exploded tar ball from Steve from the start of Oct
<_thumper_> I think I have it...
<jamesh> I use the following command to pull it down from devpad: rsync -azP --delete-after devpad.canonical.com:/code/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/
<jamesh>  ~/src/rocketfuel-built/
<_thumper_> what benefit does it give you having a local copy?
<jamesh> I can set up new local trees without hitting the network
<_thumper_> hmm... ok
<jamesh> probably also habit
<_thumper_> I'll try that now...
<_thumper_> jamesh: how much network traffic does that make?
<_thumper_> I pay by the MB over a certain amount right now
<jamesh> _thumper_: rsync is a differential protocol, so it depends on how different your local copy is to the remote one
<jamesh> checksums for all the blocks get passed in one direction, and then matched against the files at the other end, and the missing data gets passed in the other direction
<_thumper_> given that it is over 8 weeks out of date, I think much of it will be
<_thumper_> and I just checked the size 571Meg
<_thumper_> so, it can wait till I get to a wifi spot :)
<jamesh> it'll transfer a lot less than 500MB :)
<jamesh> I am not sure how much 8 weeks worth would be though
<_thumper_> it can wait
<jamesh> probably not a huge amount though
<_thumper_> my working branch is working again
<_thumper_> I just did a --remeber --overwrite pointing to the correct place
<_thumper_> and got the right number of revisions
<_thumper_> so happy enough for now
<jamesh> rsync and "bzr pull" end up transmitting similar amounts of information (same order of magnitude)
<_thumper_> do we have a magic widget for rendering a drop down list given a list and an active item?
<stub> _thumper_: A Choice field in a schema is rendered the way you describe by the form machinery.
<stub> But you need a Vocabulary rather than a list
<_thumper_> stub, it is for a general selection rather than an attribute for a db object
<_thumper_> I'm looking at filtering branches
<_thumper_> and providing a way to do that on the branch listing pages
<stub> You can use the form machinery without db objects.
<_thumper_> so merged and abandoned don't appear by default
<_thumper_> I was just stepping through the pt code and getting to the underlying form machinery
<_thumper_> I see that in some of the views there are custom_widget attributes
<_thumper_> I guess I want to use something like that
<stub> Could be. I haven't done any form stuff for ages and it has changed a few times since then :)
<stub> Maybe you just need to set the default or current value on the widget/field/whatever before rendering
<jamesh> _thumper_: you can create a vocabulary pretty easily with a dbschema enumeration
<jamesh> that's what the bug search/listing page uses
<jamesh> define the enumeration in lib/canonical/lp/dbschema.py
<_thumper_> I've had a good look through dbschema.py
<jamesh> declare the vocabulary in lib/canonical/launchpad/vocabularies/dbschema.py
<_thumper_> as I have been playing with the lifecycle status
<jamesh> register the vocabulary in lib/canonical/launchpad/vocabularies/configure.zcml
<_thumper_> ok, I'll look at those two now
<jamesh> you'd need a schema for the form (which is just an interface)
<jamesh> we put them under lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/ (even for ones that are purely browser code related)
<jamesh> create a LaunchpadFormView using that schema, and it'll create the widgets for you based on the fields in the schema
<SteveA> morning!
<mpt> hello SteveA!
<mpt> SteveA, what's happening with /ui-one-zero? Is it still auto-merging from /devel?
<SteveA> mpt: it's not auto-merging
<SteveA> what needs to happen next is that I do a merge from the production revision (done), resolve conflicts (not done), merge your stuff, then push that
<mpt> SteveA, ok, it's just that I saw yesterday flacoste implemented one of the missing things for software Answers pages
<mpt> SteveA, next, any progress on getting the brilliant server running again?
<SteveA> you just threw out a fact about flacoste implementing something, but you didn't explain how it is relevant to the ui-one-zero branch.  please explain what you're thinking.
<mpt> sorry, one of the missing things for *the 1.0 design* for software Answers pages
<BjornT> mpt: do you have a list of things that need to be implemented for the Bugs 1.0 UI?
<SteveA> just giving facts isn't all that useful unless you also explain how those things fit into your plans or intentions
<mpt> BjornT, I'm reporting bugs as I come across them, with milestone 1.0, and linking them to the relevant spec
<mpt> one moment
<SteveA> mpt: ok, for the 1.0 design... but why is that important for the beta server or the 1.0 branch?
<mpt> SteveA, the sooner it's in a mergable branch, the sooner I can incorporate it into the page.
<SteveA> we're now tracking production.  so, that stuff needs to get into a production rollout
<SteveA> from next week or so, we'll be asking people to work on the ui branch for all new code, unless it is database code
<mpt> BjornT, for bug tracking so far, bug 73871, bug 74461, bug 73872
<Ubugtu> Bug 73871 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73871 is private
<Ubugtu> Bug 74461 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74461 is private
<Ubugtu> Bug 73872 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73872 is private
<mpt> I was planning on posting a list of all these bugs later this evening
<BjornT> mpt: ok, thanks. i think i'm going to have time to start working on them today.
<mpt> great, thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> mpt: seen stub around today?
<mpt> SteveA, no
<SteveA> ok.  so, we should find out from him when he plans to do the next roll-out, and ensure that UI support things you need are in that
<mpt> SteveA, by "tracking production" do you mean that /ui-one-zero is configured to auto-merge from production instead of /devel?
<SteveA> mpt: not quite.
<SteveA> ui-one-zero is not automatically merging from anywhere
<SteveA> I'm manually merging it
<SteveA> when we have our processes smoothed out, with people working on the one-zero branch for as much as possible, then we'll turn on auto-merging again
<mpt> ok, so what is the importance of ensuring that code I'm using has been rolled out?
<SteveA> what I mean by "tracking production" is that the only work from devel we should merge into ui-one-zero is that work that has been rolled out to production
<SteveA> so, if flacoste has done work on devel, and you want to use it on ui-one-zero, then we need to get that work rolled out to production
<SteveA> so we can merge it onto ui-one-zero
<mpt> To reduce churn, or to get better testing, or what?
<SteveA> to ensure that the beta server will work against the production database, and work alongside the current UI in production
<SteveA> not sure what "churn" means
<mpt> churn as in number of sessions of merge conflict resolution (e.g. one per fortnight vs. one or two per week)
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<jamesh> _thumper_: pong
<_thumper_> jamesh: do you think that a non-db vocabulary should go in the lp/dbschema.py file?
<_thumper_> I don't
<jamesh> _thumper_: this has come up before.  There probably is a better place for them, but we haven't created it yet
<jamesh> so for now we've been putting those enumerations in dbschema.py
<_thumper_> I think perhaps a different file in the vocabulary directory
<_thumper_> hmm...
<jamesh> would probably be worth bringing up on the mailing list
<_thumper_> yeah,
<_thumper_> I think I will
<jamesh> if we do create a new location, all the enumerations not used for database columns should be moved out at the same time though
<_thumper_> yep
<_thumper_> what I think I'll do is to put it with the others for now
<_thumper_> and write something up
<twb> I'm trying to register with ubuntu.
<twb> I got the "Finish your Launchpad registration" OK.
<twb> I browsed to the URL it gave with emacs-w3m, and tried to enter dat into the form a couple of times.  It kept taking me back to the same page.
<twb> Looking at the raw HTML suggests that it requires javascript, so I tried again using Firefox.
<twb> It gave me an "OOPS-340A337" error.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/340A337
<matthewrevell> twb: Sorry you've had a problem. Thanks for reporting the error.
<twb> Unreported issues don't get fixed :-)
<jamesh> twb: if you wait 5 minutes, I can check what the problem is
<BjornT> twb: javascript shouldn't be required, but in order to stay logged in, your browser needs to support cookies. maybe emacs-w3m doesn't support cookies, or reject cookies from Launchpad?
<twb> Emacs-w3m supports cookies, and I have them enabled for all sites.
<jamesh> the error reports are copied from the app server by a cron job
<twb> jamesh: righto.
<BjornT> twb: i think that w3m rejects the kind of cookies that we use, though. my guess that the registration process actually succeeded. while waiting for the oops report to get copied, you could try using firefox to login, using the email and password you gave.
<BjornT> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/59510
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<twb> BjornT: ah.
<twb> So launchpad.net won't work AT ALL with emacs-w3m?
<BjornT> twb: well, it will work, but you can't log in, so you can only use launchpad.net anonymously using emacs-w3m
<twb> Owie.
<twb> I can't log in with firefox.
<BjornT> twb: what happens when you try to log in with firefox? the same as for emacs-w3m, or do you get 'incorrect password'?
<twb> BjornT: the latter.
<twb> http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/tmp.png <-- trying to finish registration
<twb> http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/tmp2.png <-- trying to log in anyway
<BjornT> twb: hmm, ok. i see that you try to finish the registration on https://bugs.launchpad.net/token/...., try removing the 'bugs' part from the url, i.e. http://launchpad.net/token/...
<twb> fwiw, bugs. is the one the email gave me.
<BjornT> ok, that might be a bug.
<twb> Different error this time: OOPS-340a349
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/340a349
<BjornT> twb: if you don't mind there are one or two things you could try. first, go to https://launchpad.net/+login and try registering again, using only firefox this time.
<twb> OK.
<SteveA> eric-the-viking: tim p?
<jamesh> BjornT: reading the RFC, we'd probably need to change https://launchpad.net URLs to https://www.launchpad.net or similar in order to share the session with blueprints.launchpad.net, etc _and_ work with w3m
<jamesh> it seems the spec lets you share a cookie between "foo.example.com" and "bar.example.com", but not "example.com" and "foo.example.com"
<SteveA> jamesh: so, is FF being lax in its interpretation of the spec?
<BjornT> jamesh: could be, i haven't looked into it. maybe you could add that to the bug report?
<jamesh> SteveA: that would appear to be the case
<jamesh> SteveA: the spec says that the domain parameter specified in a Set-Cookie header must start with a dot, and have at least one embedded dot
<jamesh> but ".launchpad.net" won't match "launchpad.net"
<BjornT> SteveA: well, FF and most other browser. w3m is the only browser i know that has a problem with cookies from LP
<jamesh> that means the RFC doesn't reflect common practice
<mpt> iirc that was one of the first things changed in Safari once it went beta
<mpt> changing the cookie handling so that it matched the Web instead of matching the spec
<jamesh> I don't know if this is worth addressing in Launchpad
<mpt> There are other problems w3m has with Launchpad
<mpt> such as the translation completion charts being stretched one-bar-per-screenful
* mpt babbles away not-too-usefully
<jamesh> of course, the RFC doesn't seem to disallow me setting a cookie with "Domain=.com.au", which is a much bigger potential security problem compared to disallowing "Domain=launchpad.net"
<jamesh> actually, we could probably be RFC-compliant if we did the following:
<jamesh> (a) made sure the Set-Cookie header was only sent from a page on https://launchpad.net
<jamesh> (b) set two cookies: one without a domain attribute (which will only match launchpad.net), and a second one with Domain=.launchpad.net
<jamesh> and use the same value
<twb> That's interesting.  I also have problems using emacs-w3m with gmail, but not with other cookie-using sites.
<twb> Would it be easier to just make launchpad.net always redirect to www.launchpad.net?
<jamesh> actually, that would fail, because ".launchpad.net does not domain-match "launchpad.net", so the second cookie would get rejected
<jamesh> it would need to be set by a *.launchpad.net request
<jamesh> twb: or fix emacs-w3m to handle the web as it exists rather than how it is documented :)
<twb> That is immorral.
<twb> *immoral
<twb> It merely encourages web "designers" to disregard standards.
<twb> FSVO standard = rfc
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> but if the standard says one thing and the browsers that 99% of users use do something else, is it really a standard?
<twb> You want to do what the majority thinks is a good idea?
<jamesh> I am saying that standards that don't match reality are problematic.
<twb> So we have to fight back!
<twb> Pardon the ideology.
<mpt> Oh, twb, you are going to hate HTML 5 ;-)
* twb is from the `HTML is for documents, not programs.  If you want programs, bloody well use NeWS' camp :-)
<mpt> heh
<mpt> My suspicion is confirmed
<SteveA> rather than use a cookie shared across domains, we could instead do an openid style thing and bounce browsers through a login domain
<SteveA> so, I suspect we can ignore this for now, and look again once we have open id running
<twb> BjornT: OK,  I did the WHOOOOLE thing via firefox, and I registered successfully.
<BjornT> twb: great! sorry for the trouble. i'll notify the person responsible for the registration code, to take a closer look at it and see what went wrong.
<matthewrevell> Do any of you guys speak Spanish? I'd like to reply to a Spanish language email on the -users ML
<twb> Solo un poco.
<matthewrevell> twb: Me too. I learnt it at school then stuck to French :)
<matthewrevell> twb: Someone has signed up to the launchpad-users mailing list and says that they don't understand why they keep getting emails about Launchpad.
<twb> Sounds like you're already doing better than I can.
<matthewrevell> Ideally, I'd like to offer them an explanation of what the list is for and how they can unsubscribe, should they choose to.
<mpt> matthewrevell, perhaps someone in #ubuntu-es could help
<matthewrevell> Perhaps I'll just have to start the email with, "No hablo Espanol, lo siento" :)
<matthewrevell> mpt: Yeah, I'll try that, thanks.
<twb> There's a couple of people in #emacs-es who might be bored enough to help you.
<matthewrevell> twb: Thanks.
<jamesh> matthewrevell: Google can give you a machine translation English -> Spanish
<twb> Check out libtranslate-bin
<jamesh> I wonder how many people subscribe to launchpad-users from the link on the oops page
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Yeah, I'm always a little wary about using automated translation, though.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: I'll try to find the Spanish to ask that :)
<jamesh> matthewrevell: I've only done it a few times, giving both what I wrote and the machine translation, and make a note that it is a machine translation.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: I'll keep that as my back-up plan :)
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Back-up plan engaged :)
<twb> Ahead, warp factor foor.
<twb> *foo
* ddaa is awed by matthewrevell's babelfish-fu
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Ha :)
<matthewrevell> ddaa: It required some fiddling.
<ddaa> I think we should definitely make launchpad-users harder to find.
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Why do you think so many people sign up to launchpad-users in error?
<ddaa> no idea
<ddaa> but obviously the mailing list is too visible, somewhere
<SteveA> matthewrevell: my guess is that they get confused being asked to get a launchpad account to access shipit
<ddaa> do you need to have some lost users captured and their brain dissected?
<jamesh> it is on the Launchpad.net OOPS page
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Either that or it's visible in the wrong way. i.e. we're not sufficiently clear about the list's purpose.
<jamesh> so I wonder if they are hitting that?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: and then find the launchpad-users address on an oops message.  often it is people who don't read english well
<SteveA> and are very focused on getting free CDs
<ddaa> what SteveA says
<ddaa> there's a very clear pattern
<jamesh> if we localise any LP pages, the OOPS page would be a good candidate :)
<matthewrevell> I notice the Mailman list signup page has a big, "This list is not for free CDs" message. But the Mailman signup page says a *lot* of things, so even something flagged up to give it extra prominence can be easily invisible
<matthewrevell> a problem doubled if you're not so good with English< i'd imagine
<ddaa> GIVE FREE CD THANK YOU
<matthewrevell> If no one objects, I'd like to look at how we can reduce the number of mistaken signups to the list.
<ddaa> YOU'D BE HARD PRESSED TO DIND SOMEONE OBJECTING, CAN I HAVE FREE CD?
<matthewrevell> :-D
<BjornT> it might be interesting to look at how many of the people requesting cds through launchpad-users appear in OOPS reports related to bug 44919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44919 in launchpad "UnicodeDecodeError while registering a new account." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44919
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Thanks. I'll read that.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: you could ask matsubara to get you all the relevant OOPS reports.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Is that something only matsubara can do, or can I do it myself?
<BjornT> matthewrevell: you might be able to do it yourself, but for example i don't even know where the OOPS report are stored. it's also not completely trivial to extract the relevant reports, since there's no clear linkage. you have to look at URL, exception, and traceback.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Ah right.
<matthewrevell> Okay, I'll speak to matsubara :)
<SteveA> we can easily find oops reports containing a UnicodeDecodeError
<SteveA> they are archived on the machine devpad
<SteveA> so, a find and grep would do that
<jamesh> the production OOPS reports are in /srv/launchpad.net-logs/production/
<cprov> morning
<sivang> hi 
<matthewrevell> Thanks. I'm still waiting on devpad access.
<sivang> why can't I file bugs on the source package from here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/0.6.8ubuntu1 ?
<sivang> IMHO it would be very intuitive to allow me to file bugs after I've searched for a source pkg
<BjornT> matthewrevell: you could also look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops-summaries/
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Thanks.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: it's the production-* that you want to look at.
<sivang> and even from here it could be nice to have a filebug link
<sivang> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+package/ifupdown
<BjornT> sivang: yes, there should at least be a link to the relevant bugs for that package, from where you'd be able to file a bug.
<BjornT> sivang: those pages haven't received much attention. could you please file a bug about both these issues?
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<sivang> BjornT: what's the product ? launchpad or malone?
<twb> Does launcpad.net/people/foo require javascript?
<twb> *Does launchpad.net/people/foo require javascript?
<BjornT> sivang: hmm, not sure :) file it on launchpad, then
* SteveA --> lunch
<jamesh> twb: none of the pages should require javascript -- simply be enhanced by it
<twb> In Galeon, I tried browsing to it and *then* logging in, and I don't get all the preference pane stuff that I get in firefox.
<twb> Okay, this is weird.
<jamesh> caching issues, maybe?
<twb> When I halve the window size, the menu stuff shows up.
<twb> So it sounds like CSS on + images off might be the problem.
<twb> http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/1.png
<twb> http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/2.png
<twb> If I pick View > Styles > None, I see all the options.
<BjornT> jamesh: do you think you could review my branch that's in your queue any time soon? it's been unreviewed for a week already now.
<Znarl> I'm getting slow page loads and timeout errors viewing http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<salgado> Znarl, it's a known problem, unfortunately. kiko just told me about it and I'm going to fix it ASAP
<Znarl> salgado : OK, thanks.
<kiko> morning
<kiko> morning BjornT 
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going?
<BjornT> pretty good, thanks. just sent off a merge request for malone-guided-filebug
<kiko> BjornT, woo! excellent news
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Keybuk> kiko: yes, see the announcement sent the other day -- that channel's moved networks
<Keybuk> I needed to clear it to fiddle with chanserv
<kiko> mmmm
<Ng> kiko: a mail went to warthogs, or see https://wiki.canonical.com/MessagingSystems/InternalIRC
<kiko> I don't read email
<kiko> I write a lot of it though
<Ng> heh
<matsubara> salgado: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/68292 is fix committed, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68292 in launchpad "+newaccount workflow might oops while redirecting to the newly created user page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
* salgado checks
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74637 in launchpad "Distrorelease page doesn't include status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74637
<matsubara> salgado: thanks
<twb> After telling launchpad about my key fingerprint, it sends me an email.  The *whole* email is encrypted.  Because I'm new to GPG,  all I saw was gibberish.  It might be a good idea for there to be a second attachment saying "This message is encrypted with your key".
<matsubara> twb: bug https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5193
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5193 in launchpad "PGP verification email should include instructions in unencrypted part" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<twb> Good-o.
<kiko> hello there!
<stub> kiko: Which file contains that evil portlet? I need to hack it out on production until someone lands a bandaid to rocketfuel
<kiko> stub, right! it's the karma portlet -- topcontributors?
<stub> I need a filename
<stub> I'd rather not randomly hack live page templates until I find the right one
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> one sec.
<stub> Steve Alexander: milestone-portlet-details.pt
<stub> Steve Alexander: object-portlet-milestones.pt
<stub> One of them?
<kiko>   <div tal:replace="structure context/@@+portlet-top-contributors" />
<kiko> this is in distribution-index
<kiko> stub, just nuke out that line -- it should be enough.
<stub> ok - that makes it simple
<kiko> stub, the portlet is karmacontext-topcontributors fwiw
<Yannig> Hello
<Yannig> Little question :)
<Yannig> Do someone knows where I could translate VLC in Launchpad?
<stub>  <div tal:condition="nothing" tal:replace="structure context/@@+portlet-top-contributors" />
<stub> ok... that worked... second server...
<matsubara> Yannig: vlc is a universe package, right?
<Yannig> Could be, I don't know :(
<matsubara> Yannig: seems so, Filename: pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6_i386.deb. Universe packages aren't supported yet.
<Yannig> Fair enough, bad luck
<Yannig> Thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> Yannig: there are plans to support them in the future, though
<Yannig> Great
<Yannig> I'm translating in a little supported language so I'd like not to have many tools to translate :)
<twb> This cookie was rejected to prevent security violation. [RFC 2109 4.3.2 rule 3] 
<twb> ...that's what plain w3m says re the cookie thing.
<matsubara> twb: bug 59510 perhaps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<twb> Yep, that's the one.
<twb> Under Debian, if I wanted to see all the known bugs for package FOO, I would browse to http://bugs.debian.org/FOO.  What is the malone equivalent?
<kiko> twb, currently, launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/foo
<kiko> err
<twb> There's no shorthand for that?
<kiko> bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/foo
<kiko> well
<kiko> there will soon be:
<kiko> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo
<twb> That's not much better.
<kiko> and later in the year
<kiko> bugs.ubuntu.com/+source/foo
<kiko> but I agree it's not much to offer today. 
<kiko> twb, do you have a good suggestion?
<twb> Well, you seem to have source, product and distro `types'.
<kiko> yes, but source is secondary to a distro
* flacoste is going to the office
<twb> I would have bugs.debian.org/foo try to find ANYTHING called foo, and then say `did you mean Ubuntu Source Foo?' for each match.
<twb> Similar to how packages.ubuntu.com/foo will list foo under every distro.
<twb> s/distro/release/
<twb> Oops, and not debian.org.  Force of habit :-)
<kiko> twb, so right, that's a good idea -- we have an idea for global search/teleporting -- but having that work off the root (or perhaps off 404 pages) would be cool.
<twb> Because I routinely work with several browsers -- starting with emacs-w3m and getting progressively more firefoxy for non-portable websites -- maintaining a list of `bookmarks' is more trouble than gain.
<twb> So having shorthand URLs that DWIM are a Good ThingTM :-)
<kiko> yeah
<twb> Teaching querybts(1) and reportbug(1) to talk to talk to malone would also be nice.  I heard yesterday that will have to for some "XML-RPC" stuff on the malone end.
<kiko> there is xml-rpc for filing bugs
<twb> So you still have to use a browser to *view* bugs?
<twb> For long bug reports under Debian, I tend to use querybts to get an mbox, and then view that with mutt.
<kiko> twb, currently, you do. we don't offer an mbox interface. we should, though
<kiko> it's a cool idea
<pirast> hi
<kiko> hey there
<pirast> i have a question to launchpad and bazaar; i want to package yast2. So I want launchpad to mirror the svn tree of yast2
<pirast> But yast2 is not a registred product as far as I can see
<pirast> and I have another question, does launchpad make builds in a repository then?
<ddaa> pirast: then register yast2
<kiko> pirast, a) you can register yast2 and have us import it into bzr.
<kiko> b) we do not yet build packages off upstreams; it's a planned feature but not right now.
<ddaa> if upstream gets interested into Launchpad, they can contact you (or admins) to reassign the product
<pirast> kiko, okay, thanks
<pirast> when will it be possible?
<ddaa> pirast: FWIW I'm the guy who runs the bzr imports
<kiko> pirast, it's a non-trivial endeavour, given the upstream also would need to be packaged to actually be able to be built
<outime> I have a little problem with my GPG Key, but I'm not sure if in this channel anyone can help me... Can I ask?
<kiko> always
<kiko> asking is free!
<outime> oh well :-)
<pirast> kiko, mhm, I know..
<kiko> pirast, so not in the next 3 months at least.
<pirast> :-((
<pirast> kiko, I though about something like that, make a debian directory and tell launchpad to build it..
<outime> My 'little' problem, is... I edit my key, for make a new UID and delete the old, I save it and upload to a PGP Key server, but now, appear the two UIDs, not only one. What happen?
<pirast> then it makes a repo which you can add to your sources.list..
<kiko> pirast, well, you /can/ package upstream and upload it via the MOTU process
<kiko> pirast, and there's a feature upcoming which will give you some of that
<kiko> just not the automatic import-and-build that you are looking for
<kiko> outime, you don't delete UIDs -- you revoke them.
<ddaa> pirast: we do plan _eventually_ to support what you describe
<kiko> right.
<outime> kiko, when I say UIDs I'm refering to the name, mail, etc, not to key ID
<outime> not the*
<pirast> ddaa, great.. I will look forward to that feature :-)
<kiko> outime, I don't think you can delete UIDs, but perhaps you are better off asking at #gnupg :)
<ddaa> but it's a large undertaking, as it involve connecting several subsystem. And since Launchpad is quite heavily (ab)used by a lot of people, and is critical to the Ubuntu release process, those things cannot be just whipped up toghether.
<outime> All are died, I ask half hour ago
<outime> dead* (arg, sorry for my keyboard)
<ddaa> pirast: I'm looking forward to the bonus I'll get when this stuff eventually works, too :)
<pirast> hehe :-)
<outime> Well... thanks kiko :-)
<kiko> welcome outime 
<stub> outime: I'm pretty certain you can delete UIDs from your local keyring. However, if they have been uploaded to a keyserver they will reappear next time you refresh your key from that source. And you can't delete stuff from the keyservers as far as I know.
<outime> ok stub, so I go to revoke the key :-)
<outime> thanks you
<ddaa> kiko-fud: a comment-only patch can be [trivial] , right?
<kiko-fud> ddaa, yes.
<MagicFab> What package should I use report enhancement requests for Launchpad Locoteams administration ? (members admin, etc.)
<salgado> MagicFab, that's something we discussed at UDS. have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsUDSMVSpecs/UnifyingLoCoTeamResources?
<salgado> (maybe the enhancements you want are already there)
<MagicFab> Well, until the long term plans for that LP spec are implemented, is there any hope some fields are added in reports ? For example "Ubuntero" (signed CoC) status in the members list...
<kiko> MagicFab, just file bugs for the individual bits
<kiko> and i'll make sure we schedule some time for them.
<MagicFab> kiko, tx - under what package should I do that... launchpad-integration ?
<kiko> MagicFab, no, launchpad itself.
<kiko> launchpad-integration is the package that makes the magical links to launchpad in gtk applications
<salgado> MagicFab, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad 
<MagicFab> Ah, wrong product .... (!!!) tx a bunch!
* MagicFab bumps his head on the printer
<kiko> don't touch that printer!
<MagicFab> well, everything else is burried under test CDs, failed hard drives and useless govt. letters
<kiko> MagicFab, speaking of printers, what user/password is used to access cups "modify printer" option?
<kiko> MagicFab, I'm in lpadmin but my account and password doesn't work
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<MagicFab> kiko, normally, the user you installed U with (first user)
<MagicFab> and its password of course
<flacoste> kiko: any user in group lpadmin
<kiko> MagicFab, how is this set up? I didn't install U -- I upgraded 
<kiko> flacoste, doesn't seem to be working for me.
<flacoste> kiko: your user is in lpadmin?
<kiko> lpadmin:!:109:kiko,salgado,romaia
<MagicFab> kiko, even then, iot would be the firstuser/pwd you used in your first install
<flacoste> kiko: you are using the web interface?
<kiko> flacoste, yes I am
<MagicFab> kiko see http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L274
<flacoste> kiko: did you modify the Location directive in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<kiko> flacoste, let me see.
<MagicFab> kiko, sorry I didn't catch that
<flacoste> kiko: by default you can only modify printer when connecting from 127.0.0.1
<kiko> still no dice. hmmm
<kiko> flacoste, so I am connecting from 127.0.0.1
<kiko> my user is in lpadmin
* kiko scratches head
<flacoste> when all else fails, check the log
<kiko> E [06/Dec/2006:15:31:54 -0200]  IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure
<kiko> wonder what that means.
<flacoste> interesting
<flacoste> it seems that PAM is the one refusing to authenticate you
<flacoste> check /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<flacoste> and /etc/pam.d/cupsys
<flacoste> and you might find some more info in /var/log/auth.log (that's where PAM would log other messages)
<kiko> Dec  6 15:31:52 anthem cupsd: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=102 euid=102 tty= ru
<kiko> ser= rhost=  user=kiko
<flacoste> you don't have account expiration on by any chance?
<kiko> flacoste, nothing very informative..
<kiko> no
<flacoste> hmm, i don't have any more ideas :-(
<kiko> so cupsd is running as cupsys
<kiko> is that correct?
* flacoste remembers
<flacoste> cupsys is the PAM system name for cups
<flacoste> by default, web authentication is broken
<flacoste> (on Ubuntu for cups)
<kiko> flacoste: http://i-admin.blogspot.com/2004/12/solution-for-web-admin-interface-for.html
<kiko> yeah.
<MagicFab> kiko also check  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<kiko> okay, thanks.
<matsubara> hello MagicFab we usually follow this https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs as a guideline to tag launchpad bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74667 in launchpad "Add "Code of Conduct signed" column to members page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74669 in launchpad "Can't add options to a poll starting the same day" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74669
<MagicFab> matsubara, tx, was under the impression it was open to anything. Wanted to use them to track bugs reported by teams
<MagicFab> matsubara, Launchpad let me so... my bad
<kiko> reported by teams?
<matsubara> no idea what he means, but I'd suggest him to subscribe the team to the bug if he wants to keep track of them.
<kiko> BjornT, good job my man!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74679 in launchpad "Launchpad tokens should have a expiry date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74679
<kiko> hey matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> kiko: heyt
<kiko> matthewrevell, so what good news do you have for me today? how did your assignments go?
<matthewrevell> I've just sent you an email
<matthewrevell> I've been looking at the common user-affecting issues
<matthewrevell> and the problem of people accidentally/unwittingly signing up to the launchpad-users ML
<kiko> yeah
<matthewrevell> Had a couple of good chats with matsubara and ddaa
<kiko> let's chat a bit about it -- let me just get your email
<matthewrevell> ok
<kiko> okay, sent the email
<kiko> matthewrevell, so want to pastebin a list for me to comment on?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Sure. I've not used pastebin before, so bear with me :)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> sure!
<kiko> try pastebin.de 
<kiko> or any similar pasting service
<mdke> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org!
<mdke> gah. s/pastebin/paste
<kiko> mdke, your mistake took all the oomph out of your paste!
<mdke> yeah
* mdke slinks off
<kiko> mdke, is that the official paste I should be recommending?
<mdke> well, it has an Ubuntu theme!
* mdke points
<mdke> I asked Seveas to arrange to get paste.ubuntu.com pointed at it
<kiko> is that not done yet?
<kiko> would that be a cname or a redirect?
<mdke> either I guess. I don't know if he has made the change server side, or even filed an RT
<matthewrevell> mdke: Cheers for that.
<elmo> he hasn't, and I wouldn't want to point ubuntu.com an external server
<kiko> where's seveas when we need him :-P
<elmo> if you want a pastebin, on ubuntu.com, ask for it on RT
<mdke> elmo: maybe he can supply the scripts then
<kiko> mdke, I think that'd be a splendid idea
<mdke> dunno what software it uses
<mdke> matthewrevell: np - welcome back
<matthewrevell> mdke: Thanks :)
<mdke> all went well?
<matthewrevell> mdke: More or less. all okay in the end :)
<mdke> good
<mhb> danilo-food: how's the very nasty bug 46982 going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mhb> it's labeled as critical and it's corrupting a lot of translations
<kiko> mhb, he's sick today :-(
<mhb> oh sorry to hear that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74680 in launchpad "+accountmerge page should present the option to discard the merge request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74680
<mhb> kiko: and carlos is not here as well :oI any chance you know the progress of it?
<kiko> mhb, this is danilo-food's #2 or 3 task IIRC
<kiko> he is pretty unhappy about it
<mhb> kiko: I can imagine that :o) I'm pretty unhappy about it too because it corrupts good translations
<mhb> kiko: anyway, I've noticed LP profiles are already indexed by google (I don't know for how long,though) ... any guess when the translation lines themselves will be?
<kiko> mhb, as I said yesterday, carlos has the patch, and I'm waiting for him to come back from vacation to land it and then roll it out.
<mhb> kiko: oh, I thought that was something different
<mhb> (the upload problem) sorry then
<kiko> mhb, the upload problem?
<kiko> well, that's another issue stacked on that patch
<kiko> but danilo-food and I am still concerned that that wasn't the root cause of translation regressions.
<mhb> I see, ok
<kiko> but right now both danilo-food and carlos being out leaves me a bit short-handed to give you better answers.
<mhb> kiko: ok, I'll be patient
<kiko> ping danilo tomorrow when he's in and better
<ddaa> kiko: even if it's a 2k lines patch?
<kiko> ddaa, 2k of comments?!
<ddaa> :-)
<ddaa> kiko: fixing copyright notices in cscvs
<kiko> get somebody to rs= the copyright change, and do it
<ddaa> well, you can rs= it, I'll summarize for you
<ddaa> make all stuff that was written since the last public release gplv2+
<kiko> do we want v2+
<ddaa> and make stuff to which there was important changes, but clearly derived, use the orginal license (lesser bsd) with "parts copyright canonical ltd. gplv2+"
<ddaa> kiko: I tried to foster interest in this question in poolie, sabdfl and SteveA, and I just got an unanymous lack of reaction
<ddaa> so I just picked whatever I like
<kiko> why not use bsd throughout?
<kiko> having parts gpl2 and parts bsd is just going to make the code less useful
<ddaa> for who?
<kiko> for whoever cares about licenses.
<ddaa> Oh, I also removed "author: robert collins" or "david allouche" or "Daniel Silverstone" in the bits that are copyright canonical, for the sake of simplicity. We have a version control system for this.
<kiko> agreed with that
<mhb> kiko: one more question: how long does the approval procedure take before I'll be mailed further information? ( <-- I suggested to you that I could help out with the Rosetta code a bit)
<mhb>  * Taking care of the KubuntuGrubconfig tool aimed for Kubuntu Feisty.
<mhb> oh, sorry for the last line
<mhb> (bad copy)
<kiko> ah, right. It's on my list to chat with SteveA, let me ping him.
<Oppy> Hi guys, is anyone around?
<kiko> no!
<Oppy> haha
<kiko> darn, busted.
<kiko> how can we help you Oppy 
<Oppy> anyway, I'v euploaded a .pot file for getdemocracy.com translations a bunch of times, starting about a week ago
<kiko> Oppy, and they are still stuck in the queue?
<Oppy> I know you guys usually moderate these things in a much more expedient fashion, so I was wondering if it slipped through the cracks somehow
<kiko> Oppy, there's been a change in how things are done and that may have been the case
<Oppy> what was the change?
<kiko> just responsibility changes
<kiko> but carlos' on vacation and danilo's sick and this fell through.
<kiko> I'm considering matsubara for the backup-backup position
<Oppy> ah, I see
<Oppy> so it's in the queue then?
<kiko> yes, it is
<kiko> I'll check with danilo-food tomorrow and we'll sort it out
<Oppy> okay, thanks....I hope danilo gets well soon!
<kiko> Oppy, so do I
<Oppy> see you later :)
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> is ther a way to send to every memebr of a group in LP?
<mdke> you get a mailing list, subscribe everyone, and send a message
<mdke> no other way, as yet - except for filing bugs or specs or whatever on a product that the group is contact for
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74721 in rosetta "No translation template for banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74721
#launchpad 2006-12-07
<looksaus> I'm a bit curious about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/login-service and https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<looksaus> is there any information relevant to this that is appropriate for the public eye?
<gnomefreak> is ther ea way to remove a bzr dir of mine so i can start over? i made it for planet ubuntu but its not letting me change my hackergotchi for planet?
<lifeless> gnomefreak: why do you want to remove the bzrdir ?
<gnomefreak> oh didnt think of that :)
<gnomefreak> and than just run all commands again?
<lifeless> I am desynced and confused.
<lifeless> I just asked a small question, I dont know what commands you are talking of, nor what you have done
<lifeless> I'm happy to help, but you'll need to explain more fully
<gnomefreak> lifeless: i went to add a new hackergotchi to my bzr account for planet ubutnu and it kept erroring out on me and wouldnt update finally i was able to get it to update but still couldnt commit
<gnomefreak> so now i would like to start over and reset my account for planet from scratch
<gnomefreak> ok heres the command im running to set it back up bzr checkout sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu "it tells me planet-ubuntu exsits how can i remove it?
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<_thumper_> jamesh: do you have a few minutes to help clear up some confusion on vocabs...
<jamesh> _thumper_: sure.  Go ahead
<_thumper_> jamesh: thanks
<_thumper_> I have created another vocab
<_thumper_> and registered it
<_thumper_> and I have a view that I want to expose a choice through
<_thumper_> but I'm not sure how to marry the two
<jamesh> so you are writing a form?
<_thumper_> it is just a UI selector
<_thumper_> editing one
<jamesh> Okay.  To use the form machinery, you need a schema that describes the input you want
<_thumper_> person-branches.pt
<jamesh> a schema is just an interface
<_thumper_> ok
<jamesh> so you define an interface with a Choice() field that uses your vocabulary
<_thumper_> and have the view implement it?
<jamesh> and create a LaunchpadFormView subclass for your view
<jamesh> not quite.
<_thumper_> the one that I have inherits from LaunchpadView
<jamesh> have a look at lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/launchpadform.txt for some details on defining a form class
* _thumper_ looking
<jamesh> I'd point you at the answer tracker or bug search/listing pages, but they are a bit complicated
<jamesh> Okay.  here is a quick sketch of what the view class should look like:
<jamesh> (1) it should be a LaunchpadFormView subclass
<jamesh> (2) set its schema attribute to the interface you defined.
<thumper> what's the difference between a LaunchpadView and LaunchpadFormView
<jamesh> (3) don't use the launchpad_form/form macro in your page template
<jamesh> instead just define the <form> element yourself with action="get", and instantiate the widget with <div tal:replace="structure view/widgets/fieldname"/>
<jamesh> LaunchpadView is a base class we use for view classes
<jamesh> LaunchpadFormView subclasses LaunchpadView, and integrates zope's formlib
<jamesh> (4) in the view class, you can do something like:
<thumper> ok, ta
<thumper> I'll go with that
<jamesh>   widget = self.widgets['fieldname'] 
<jamesh>   if widget.hasValidInput():
<jamesh>     status = widget.getInputValue()
<jamesh>   else:
<jamesh>     status = DEFAULT_STATUS
<jamesh> and use that to pick the branches to display
<thumper> more complex than what I was doing :)
<jamesh> it isn't quite straight forward, since we're ignoring most of the form handling code here.
<thumper> for the class that inherits from the LaunchpadFormView, do I need to create a member variable?
<thumper> or is that handled through the schema?
<jamesh> yeah.  you need to set schema to the schema used by the form.
<lifeless> gnomefreak: you can just cd into that directory, no need to checkout again
<lifeless> gnomefreak: the thing is that you need to be in the planet-ubuntu team to commit. Are you in that team ?
<gnomefreak> its throwing errors about no dir /gnomefreak/planetubuntu
<lifeless> gnomefreak: hmm. perhaps you can hop on to #bzr for help with this ?
<gnomefreak> yes i thought i was since i was on the planet blog
<gnomefreak> k
<lifeless> I'm not in a good position to do detailed support right now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74741 in malone "RFE: Canned responses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74741
<thumper> jamesh: sorry to bug you again, but what do I need to do to initialise the widgets?
<thumper> been going around in circles for the last while trying to figure it out
<jamesh> thumper: the widgets get initialised by the LaunchpadFormView.initialise() method
<thumper> hmm... something seems to be missing then
<thumper> ah
<thumper> I know
<jamesh> more specifically, the setUpFields() and setUpWidgets() methods, which get called by initialize()
<thumper> a call to the base method
<thumper> what's the coding standard for super methods?
<thumper> call directly or use super?
<jamesh> usually just call them directly for simple cases
<thumper> ok
<jamesh> super() is used in a few places for class hierarchies with exotic inheritance :)
<thumper> yay, it works now
<thumper> a bit convoluted
<thumper> but ok(ish)
<jamesh> if you want another set of eyes to look at it, put the branch on pending-reviews as a work-in-progress branch
<thumper> yeah, will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74748 in malone ""Select a Person or Team" should use default term" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74749 in malone ""Select a Person or Team" needs to be themed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74750 in malone "No way to search by specific field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74750
<thumper> jamesh: I hope your locations.conf entries work for me
<thumper> nope
<thumper> I think I'm missing something
* thumper rereads email
* thumper bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74753 in rosetta "Edgy blurb out-of-date on Rosetta index webpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74753
<thumper> ddaa: did you get my email?
<twb> thumper: magic
<jordi> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> jordi: good morning
<twb> When I file a bug via email, I put ` affects /distros/ubuntu/PACKAGE', where PACKAGE is the name of the package?
<twb> nm, #ubuntu-devel answered already.
<BjornT> twb: yes. and to be more specific, where PACKAGE is the name of the source package.
<BjornT> oh :)
<twb> Ah.
<twb> Is there a way to report in which version of the package the bug was found?
<BjornT> twb: no, not formally. there has been some discussion about that, but so far the decision was that the version information should be included in the bug description. we'll evaluate this again, maybe we'll add some version field to a bug.
<twb> That must make it hard to programmatically extract information.
<twb> e.g. `give me all the unresolved bugs relating to the version of FOO currently in edgy'
<BjornT> yeah, it's not easy to extract it programmatically. is this something you want to do often? why do you need such a query?
<twb> So that you don't have to troll through ALL the open bugs to find ones that you want.
<BjornT> (in the discussions it was mentioned that version info is mostly useful when triaging a bug, not for finding all bugs for a specific version)
<twb> I guess it seems silly to me to question whether programmability is needed.  Programmability is ALWAYS needed, you just don't always know it.
<twb> But I have found it useful under Debian to know whether upgrading to version N can be expected to fix specific bugs.
<BjornT> twb: that's true. however, adding new fields makes the bug tracking system more comples. sure, a version field might not be too bad to add, but if you add field foo, why not add field bar, etc. that's why we are very hesitant when adding new fields.
<BjornT> twb: for the use case of finding out which bugs are fixed in a certain version, i think we can do it better by allowing bugs to be closed in changelogs, and track that information.
<twb> Well, that is certainly a feature I'd like to see in Ubuntu.
<ddaa> Morning
<thumper> Morning ddaa
<twb> BjornT: if I email a new bug, do attachments get included?
<ddaa> thumper: checking inbox
<twb> I want to include a transcript of the apt-get install session.
<thumper> ddaa: for a while I thought my mail server wasn't sending all email, but it seems to 
<ddaa> got it
<kiko-zzz> zzz
<kiko-zzz> twb, not yet
<kiko-zzz> but soon
<kiko-zzz> twb, about versions, one problem with that is that a bug is rarely present /only/ in one version
<ddaa> thumper: you're at home now?
<kiko-zzz> so the version information is often misleading
<twb> So I have to include the transcript inline?
<thumper> ddaa, yep, should I grab the phone?
<ddaa> nah
<kiko-zzz> see bugzilla.mozilla.org for examples of bugs where the version data is mostly irrelevant
<ddaa> Ewa still snoring in the bedroom end of the office
<kiko-zzz> twb, yes, for now, use the description
* kiko-zzz yawns
<thumper> ddaa, office is your bedroom?
<ddaa> housing is expensive in paris
<ddaa> and demand stupidly high, housing agency ask that one's revenue is 3x the rent
<ddaa> And Ewa is still a student -> no steady income
<Fanch> ddaa: it is slowly changing
<Fanch> (price are to high and are beginning to drop)
<ddaa> Fanch: whatever, the increase rate of prices (second derivative) is decreasing
<Fanch> ddaa: then it drecreased enough to be negative... :-)
<ddaa> not really something worth celebrating about
<ddaa> that still means that prices are increasing, albeit more slowly
<Fanch> ddaa: you are talking about shown/requested prices or negotiated prices ?
<ddaa> Fanch: admittedly, I'm not looking to closely, and I'm not interested in buying soon anyway
<ddaa> I do not really have the time to spare, and I'm lacking the capital and the stability to take a loan on 30 years
<twb> What kind of delay can I expect between hitting `send' in mutt and seeing the bug show up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bugs ?
<Fanch> ddaa: that's why I am waiting for 3 to 4 years to buy... (but I bought an flat 30 months ago)
<twb> Ah, a couple of minutes.
<ddaa> Fanch: 30 months ago I was out of a job with a student loan to repay. Not the best time to buy :)
<thumper> ping SteveA
<danilos> SteveA: ping
<cprov> morning, guys
<stub> Just the person :-)
<stub> cprov: Does https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filex1OszE.html make any sense to you?
<cprov> stub: yes, new apt-ftparchive in edgy
<stub> ok. So I can expect gina.txt, soyuz-upload.txt, test_ftparchive to fail under edgy?
<cprov> stub: PQM still using dapper version
<stub> If so, my branch is actually working and ready for review :)
<cprov> stub: afaik, only soyuz-upload.txt
<cprov> stub: btw, did you check my DB patch (new fields in SourcePackageRelease) ?
<stub> briefly but not properly. I'll check it now.
<cprov> stub: thanks 
<SteveA> thumper: hi
<SteveA> ddaa: hi
<SteveA> danilos: hello
<danilos> hi SteveA
<ddaa> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> thumper, ddaa: have you guys talked recently?
<ddaa> SteveA: yes, yesterday night
<SteveA> how did it go?
<ddaa> planned to have a call this morning, but Ewa is sleeping right now
<ddaa> SteveA: good, discussed about the evolution of Branth.lifecycle_status and a potential sprint in April
<thumper> hi SteveA
<ddaa> Apparently poolie is asking for a status "Retired" or "Vintage", but I'm resisting adding additional values.
<ddaa> thumper is working on branch status filtering for branch listing pages
<thumper> that's coming along nicely, but it doesn't look pretty yet
<thumper> I'm trying to figure out how to submit the form when the user changes the value in the drop down list
<ddaa> I'd like to have feedback on the email-notification spec, but I agree that it's probably better to do some hacking on branch filtering now
<thumper> normally a little javascript on the select is enough
<thumper> but not sure how to add this on a widget
<ddaa> thumper: I suggest you do not do this now
<thumper> I am intending to give feedback on the email spec
<ddaa> nothing in launchpad has this sort of behaviour at the moment, although "select dropdown, then click to post" is cumbersome, fixing this sort of wart is post-1.0
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> just not slick
<ddaa> yes, it sucks
<thumper> I guess it is not essential just yet
<thumper> but I would like to know how to do it
<ddaa> yup
<thumper> do you need to do a javascript block to attach a handler to the event after it?
<SteveA> mochikit
* ddaa once looked at zope widgetry and ran away screaming
<thumper> SteveA, docs for that anywhere?
<SteveA> loads.  google
<SteveA> (still on phone)
<thumper> :)
<ddaa> Mochikit looks slick
<thumper> ddaa, how do you stop all the cruft getting added around the widgets?
<thumper> like the extra divs et al
<ddaa> thumper: you should ask something who know something about zope, like BjornT
<SteveA> thumper: I'll talk with you about the UI in 15 mins
<thumper> ok
<BjornT> thumper: you can use LaunchpadDropDown widget, it doesn't add any <div> around itself
<ddaa> I really have no clue, I'm just happy to use the easy tools that the infrastructure guys give me
<thumper> BjornT, I'm just using the default widget for a Choice
<thumper> not sure what that is
<BjornT> thumper: it's DropDownWidget. we probably should do LaunchpadDropDownWidget the default, though, but I haven't gotten around it yet.
<thumper> BjornT: ah, that might explain it
<BjornT> thumper: for now, you can use custom_widget('your_field', LaunchpadDropDownWidget) in your view class
<_thumper_> BjornT, thanks, that looks much better now
<_thumper_> Although it is Dropdown :)
* thumper happy with less typing
<looksaus> may I be curious and ask about plans to support authenticating against launchpad using openid? I've seen https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1169 and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/login-service
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> Oracle developers have a sense of humour
<ddaa> david@marvin:~ % svn ls http://oss.oracle.com/projects/ocfs2/src/trunk
<ddaa> dude_wheres_my_ocfs2
<snail> ddaa: are you working with oracle?
<ddaa> just going over some old vcs-import requests
<ddaa> it's a public repo
<snail> ddaa: http://connect.educause.edu/blog/stuartyeates/oracle_unbreakable_linux_mortal_after_all/13890
<ddaa> *shrug*
<ddaa> Anyway, if you need to use Oracle, you are already in trouble.
<snail> ddaa: true
<SteveA> _thumper_: ping
<SteveA> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> matsubara: mpt is on vacation today.  would you prepare the bug report for today's meeting?
<matsubara> SteveA: yes, sure.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara !
<SteveA> .win 28
<twb> If a bug's status has been changed to "Rejected", and I add a comment, does the developer still see the new comment?
<twb> (In malone)
<BjornT> twb: yes. email notifications are always sent, no matter what the status of the bug is.
<twb> OK.
<matthewrevell> 46982
<matthewrevell> sorry
<SteveA> matthewrevell: have you been to a launchpad developers meeting before?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I've observed
<ddaa> matthewrevell: just prepare your three sentences bingo in advance
<stub> here
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Damn, three sentences you say? I've practically filled a page :)
<jordi> meeting now?
<ddaa> stub: too early
<SteveA> Launchpad developers' meeting!
<SteveA> who is here today?
<stub> still here
<matthewrevell> me
<malcc> me
<jordi> me!
<cprov> me
<SteveA> mpt is on vacation
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<ddaa> me
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> tim (thumper) sends apologies -- flaky internet connection this evening
<twb> I'm not here.
<SteveA> spiv is at a conference
<matsubara> me
<danilos> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: ?
<salgado> SteveA, kiko's comming in soon
<danilos> he was out riding a bike
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<kiko-zzz> yes
<SteveA> danilos: like, duh!  ;-)
<danilos> ;)
<jordi> aha! he didn't crash this time
<SteveA> welcome to matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Thank you
<SteveA> matthewrevell has joined the launchpad team
<jordi> hey matthew, again welcome :)
<SteveA> what will you be doing matthew?
<matthewrevell> jordi: thanks
<danilos> matthewrevell: enjoy the first meeting, didn't welcome you properly before :)
<twb> Are you guys having a meeting, right now, in here?
<matthewrevell> danilos: :0
<SteveA> twb: yes
<twb> OK.  I'll keep quiet
<SteveA> twb: 12:00 < SteveA> Launchpad developers' meeting!
<kiko> welcome m
<kiko> r
<matthewrevell> thanks all, very pleased to be here
<SteveA> this will also be jordi's last launchpad meeting as a member of the launchpad team.
<jordi> :(
<SteveA> thanks for all your work on helping the rosetta community, jordi
* kiko cheers jordi on
<SteveA> we'll miss you
<jordi> it's been a fun ride!
<jamesh> good luck in the future
<kiko> we will have a lot of work to do the job as well as you did jordi; thanks.
<jordi> I'll be around the house, I need to keep close eye on danilo :)
<danilos> jordi: yeah, you probably enjoyed riding me all the time :)
<jordi> see? :)
<danilos> :)
<kiko> ai ai
<SteveA> this would be tim (thumper)'s first launchpad meeting as a member of the launchpad team.
<SteveA> but tim can't be here today -- flaky internet
<jordi> jamesh: interesting times ahead: not only I leave Canonical, but my other job too
<SteveA> tim will be working with ddaa on the bzr-launchpad integration
<jordi> When 2007 starts, many things will have changed
<kiko> jordi, sounds like time for an adventure! why don't you come down and stay with us in .br for a while?
<jamesh> jordi: professional triathlete? :)
<kiko> there is free lodging and internet
<jordi> jamesh: heh, I wish :)
<kiko> and the food is cheap
<kiko> and plentiful
<jordi> and bikes :)
<kiko> as are women
<jordi> ok, let's get on with the meeting :)
<jordi> *lol*
<danilos> kiko: jordi needs no food ;)
<SteveA> kiko: cheap and plentiful?
<kiko> there is something for everybody in brazil
* kiko waves the meeting on
<SteveA> ok...
* jordi calls for a brazil-centric meeting after this one :)
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:malcc] : Developer meeting: Thu 14 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> 14 december
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> I am so not up to date :-/
<kiko> I am!
<ddaa> up to date
<danilos> up to date (restarting with last week)
<SteveA> and 2 hr conf calls don't help :-/ :-/
<stub> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<matsubara> I'm not up to date
<SteveA> yay, everyone shows me up!  well done team
<jordi> I sent a batch last week, am writing last weeks now, so pretty good
<malcc> not up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<matthewrevell> up to date (if we're talking about why i think we are)
<matthewrevell> s/why/what
<kiko> yeah matthewrevell, you're up to date
<kiko> cprov just sent out a batch, so he is too
<jordi> matthewrevell: those pesky emails to activity@ :)
<SteveA> matsubara, malcc, jamesh: please send a summary during the meeting
<kiko> matsubara has been busy growing his todo list
<salgado> I'm not up to date either. will send a summary
<SteveA> thanks salgado 
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> the only action is for spiv, who is away at a conference
* matsubara nods to SteveA 
<SteveA> so we can defer that until next week when he will be back
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 74437
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74437 in rosetta "OOPS translating string with format specification." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74437
<matsubara> danilos, can you take that one?.
<kiko> matsubara, is that the one we debugged?
<kiko> did you manage to get a test in?
<matsubara> danilos: I can write the test if you help me out with some sample data fiddling
<danilos> matsubara: isn't that related to another bug about format stuff?
<matsubara> kiko: yes, it's that one. And no, I couldn't write the test yet.
<matsubara> danilos: it's similar but it's not the same issue
<danilos> matsubara: sure, I can help
<kiko> danilos, it's a weird oops that we'll get you a test to demonstrate.
<matsubara> danilos: this one OOPSes
<danilos> ok
<kiko> matsubara, hold off assigning to him until we have a test, or else he'll be a bit lost
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<danilos> matsubara, kiko: ok, thanks
<kiko> cool.
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done with oops report. 
<kiko> matsubara, and of course, get the test done :-) call me in if you are stuck.
<matsubara> I'll move on to the Bug report
<SteveA> twb: the meeting will finish at 12:45 UTC, btw
<matsubara> kiko: all right.
<matsubara> Bug report report:
<twb> SteveA: thanks.
<SteveA> matsubara has agreed to do the bug report, as mpt is on vacation
<matsubara> We have 9 critical open bugs.
<matsubara> Bug 30602 assigned to kiko.
<matsubara> Bug 44214 assigned to carlos.
<matsubara> Bug 46982 assigned to danilos.
<matsubara> Bug 68014 assigned to carlos.
<matsubara> Bug 71283 assigned to carlos.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<matsubara> Bug 73509 assigned to carlos.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<matsubara> Bug 66383 assigned to ddaa. Bug 59443 assigned to cprov.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<matsubara> Bug 73761 assigned to malcc. 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71283 in rosetta "Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73509
<malcc> 73761 is with pqm
<Ubugtu> Bug 66383 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/66383 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59443 in soyuz "Soyuz should send announce messages for backports to different list" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59443
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73761 in soyuz "Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73761
<matsubara> great news malcc! thanks
<matsubara> kiko: how's the +translate one going?
<matsubara> danilos, can you make a status report on the ones related to rosetta?
<kiko> matsubara, it's not but I can work on it now. I was thinking of blocking myself on carlos, but f*** that
<danilos> I can go on with quick bug fix for 46982, it's still blocked on ff stuff landing first
<ddaa> matsubara: 66383 was merged last week. Code has been in production for a while. Closing the bug.
<danilos> I know 68014 has been in the review queue, should be almost ready to land
<matsubara> cprov?
<danilos> I am not sure of the state of the others
<cprov> matsubara: I'll try to find some time to work on it today, I've sorted a plan with kiko.
<kiko> oh, indeed
<kiko> why is that critical?
<danilos> 68014 is blocked on carlos getting back from vacation, 73509 is related
<cprov> kiko: yes, might be demoted to high, IMO.
<matsubara> ddaa: thanks.
<cprov> kiko: do you agree ?
<kiko> yes.
<matsubara> danilos: any ETA on the FF stuff?
<cprov> done
* kiko looks at danilos 
<danilos> matsubara: ask kiko
<danilos> ETA is a forbidden word for me
<matsubara> he just looked at you :)
<kiko> that's why I looked at him
<danilos> I can talk about progress and what's left to do, but no ETAs :)
<kiko> matsubara, danilos needs to fill me in on what he is stuck on, but we're hoping 1 week.
<jordi> what about the Iceweasel? :)
<matsubara> matthewrevell: btw, bug 68014 is one of those bugs that draws lots of user attention. You might be interested.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<matthewrevell> matsubara: thanks
<kiko> matsubara, and the KDE plural forms one.
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here. thanks. Thank you everyone!
<SteveA> one thing about bug 68014
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<SteveA> I believe it is fixed in production, in that Rosetta no longer does this bad thing.
<SteveA> But, we have disabled some rosetta functionality, while that functionality is being fixed
<SteveA> I think the current description and status of the bug is misleading
<danilos> right, PO imports are disabled
<SteveA> the current bug is, PO imports are disabled
<danilos> and they are even disabled for rosetta admins
<SteveA> not that we're reverting translations
<salgado> but it's still possible to get that, if somebody gets a stale page or something like that
<danilos> so only launchpad admins can upload PO files
<SteveA> salgado: I don't know about stale pages
<salgado> carlos had a fix for this on a branch that I reviewed
<SteveA> salgado:  I think that would be another issue
<danilos> well, if a page sits loaded in someone's browser for a long time
<matsubara> danilos: aha! Now I think I know how to write that test! I'll ping you after the meeting
<salgado> but the branch wasn't approved before he went on leave
<SteveA> when does he get back?
<salgado> carlos/launchpad/bug-68014-step3
<danilos> matsubara: ok, thanks :)
<kiko> SteveA, note that we are not sure that we /did/ fix the issue. i think there are a number of things that /could/ revert translations and uploads are just one of them.
<kiko> SteveA, on monday.
<SteveA> ok, that's not far off
<SteveA> but carlos should land that on monday
<SteveA> and we should consider it for rolling out
<SteveA> thank you for doing the oops and bug reports, matsubara 
<danilos> he had a review by BjornT, can he chip in with status?
<matsubara> you're welcome SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks danilos.  BjornT ?
<BjornT> danilos: i review a branch that added copy buttons. is that related?
<danilos> BjornT: no, I guess I am mistaken then, sorry
<danilos> that's probably the one blocking kiko then
<BjornT> yea
<BjornT> h
<danilos> ok, sorry for the confusion
<SteveA> danilos: please arrange a meeting monday with carlos + kiko to get the status of these things sorted out
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<danilos> SteveA: sure
<stub> Nothing unusual happening on production or staging. Business as usual. There is a pending cherry pick that I will push out tomorrow (4286) along with kikos checkwatches pick request if it is still needed.
<stub> (thats all folks)
<kiko> (stub, if you want to fix checkwatches for issuezilla I have the patch that does that -- but it's your calll as this has been broken forever)
<SteveA> stub: I have a branch to get beta-ized
<jordi> matthewrevell: hm, I'm figuring I can add small section for you in my "leaving gracefully" document, so you know what are the current issues with the Rosetta community, etc. Danilo is quite up to date on that too, though
<SteveA> will talk with you about that after meeting
<matthewrevell> jordi: That would be very helpful, thanks.
<stub> ok
<danilos> matthewrevell: watch out for https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaJordiTransition ;)
<kiko> jordi, be sure to have a ImportQueueHowto be part of that
<SteveA> stub: what was the issue on staging where it was giving proxy errors for a while?
<jordi> kiko: that's mostly done
<matthewrevell> danilos: thanks
* kiko high fives jordi 
<stub> The one on the mailing list? Needed some apache rules added that I thought already had been.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: did not hear about it this week, spiv being away. Infrastructure for http support (for anonymous access) is there in bzr 0.12, but I do not think the launchpad integration has progressed significantly.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - SearchingProjects: ready to land, waiting for pillar-names to land first
<salgado> - PillarGotchis:  started. will require more work than I was expecting
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> upstream-forwarding-workflow: No news, merged to RF, but not in production yet.
<flacoste> Support^W Answer Tracker 1.0 Status Report
<flacoste> ==========================================
<flacoste> SupportTrackerViews: Previously missing 'Needs Attention' report now in review.
<flacoste> SupportTrackerHelp: 75% completed. Missing Highlights, help on language support and polish.
<flacoste> LocalizedSupportRequests: Ready to be merged.
<BjornT> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: All branches have been reviewed, will do
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRenaming: spec being reviewed by kiko
<BjornT> some manual testing before merging them into RF.
<BjornT> guided-filebug-form: Has been merge into RF.
<BjornT> removing-duplicate-comments: No news, still implemented.
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last time, it's started though.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: ff-import still working, more of ff-export done
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week (tests, import implemented, export in progress)
<danilos> - translation review: (last weeks status: pending to answer the review, need some UI changes after talk with kiko (todo after merge current tree in rocketfuel). Also needs the reviewer specific UI.)
<BjornT> simple-bug-keywords: No news, still implemented.
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search: no progress this week, DB schema changes discussed at UDS
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (new task, not started)
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<danilos> - ui fixes: DONE
<kiko> ddaa, there's at least a spec for deploying the SM -- is it blocked on anything? 
<stub> salgado: pillar names is in the review queue. Feel free to review it if you want to unblock :)
<kiko> danilos, about search, we are doing browsing as a substitute
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =                                                                    
<cprov> 
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: pending review (cprov, r=kiko)                                       
<cprov>  * PPA: ppa-build-support & ppa-poppy & ppa-publish & ppa-upload-support                
<cprov>        (cprov, w-i-p)                                                                   
<cprov>  * NoMoreAptFtparchive: pending review DB patch (cprov, r=stub)                         
<cprov>  * SyncSourceFixes: pending review (cprov, r=kiko)                                      
<cprov>  * Code quality:                                                                        
* ddaa checks out the spec
<cprov>    * NascentUpload first refactoring (kiko, under development)                          
<cprov>  * Bug Fix:                                                                             
<cprov>    * #74803 (MissingDSCSigningKey): pending review (cprov, r=?)                         
<cprov>    * #73836 (PackageCacheFix): pending review (cprov, r=bjorn, stub)                    
<cprov>    * #73761 (support for any-i386 and linux-i386): review ok (malcc, r=jamesh)          
<salgado> stub, I was planning to do that, but then I noticed that it has 18kloc
<danilos> kiko: even with our postgres 8.1 can do partial indexes eureka?
<stub> salgado: mostly trivial changes to tests
<kiko> danilos, yeah -- your stack is already high enough.
<ddaa> kiko: what spec are you thinking of?
<kiko> ddaa, the supermirror deployment spec?
<danilos> kiko: ok, sure, rearranging the status report for next week
<ddaa> kiko: cannot find it from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/supermirror-smart-server
<kiko> SteveA, what's the name of the SM deplyment spec?
<jamesh> stub: I can take a look at it tomorrow -- just took a quick look through it and saw a few issues
<SteveA> kiko: right now, it's a web page that needs discussion with spiv.  something to catch up with next week
<kiko> SteveA, do you have a URL to share with ddaa?
<SteveA> kiko: https://launchpad.canonical.com/SupermirrorSmartServerPlan  ddaa
* kiko high fives SteveA 
<SteveA> kiko: we ready to move on?
* ddaa links to it in the whiteboard of the spec
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<kiko> yes please
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> matthewrevell: do you have a devpad account yet?
<kiko> all mine are being handled -- thanks Znarl, Ng, Spads and elmo 
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<matthewrevell> SteveA: N ot yet
<SteveA> matthewrevell: ok.  I increased its priority in RT and noted that you need one.
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Thanks
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<SteveA> I sent an email to the launchpad list about improving the organisation of our dbschema enum classes
<SteveA> I have received a number of good comments about this.  Next week, I'll be writing this up as a spec, and making a decision about what we'll do.
<SteveA> If you haven't read it yet, please read it and send me any comments.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<jamesh> looked pretty good
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks jamesh
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: imports herding, help text, branch-email-notification speccing, cscvs release preparation
<ddaa> TODO: imports herding, help text, release cscvs, more speccing, review reply backlog
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: some triage, oops report analysis, lots of IRC, fixed #47769, debugged #74437
<matsubara> TODO: bug triage, write tests, fix bugs, oops report analysis, tweak oops report tool to show number of page loads.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: merge most pending branches, bug fixes, implemented 'Needs attention' report, reviews.
<flacoste> TODO: SupportTrackerRenaming, documentation, bug fixes
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on kiko's review of SupportTrackerRenaming
<stub> DONE: Pillar name URLs
<stub> TODO: Interviews, test suite bug fix
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: code review, clean up url-utils branch for review, bug-import
<jamesh> TODO: code review, bug-import, launchpad-bazaar tasks
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Lots of code review, finished SearchingProjects, planned what to do for PillarGotchis and started cooking a widget for images and cooked sql scripts to do mass inserts of archive/release mirrors in launchpad.
<salgado> TODO: Finish PillarGotchis (including the image widget), more code review and high prio bug fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: landed malone-guided-filebug, got malone-release-management approved. reviews. addressed review comments in a bunch of branches.
<danilos> DONE: ff-export fixes, translation licensing stuff (lots of emailing
<danilos> back and forth, discussion with GRASS project members), bug management, user support
<danilos> TODO: communicate, communicate, import queue starting next week, ff, OOo export, bug fixing
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: test malone-release-management and land it. fix bugs from mpt related to Bugs 1.0 UI. reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> DONE: preparing departure
<malcc> DONE: Bug 73761 (with PQM), admin stuff
<malcc> TODO: Raise some bugs from UDS specs, finish landing 73761, finish up.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73761 in soyuz "Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73761
<cprov> DONE: finishing ppa-publish, general bug fixing (#73836, #74803), ppa-upload-support, p\
<cprov> pa branch reorganisation.                                                               
<cprov> TODO: review archive-rework
<cprov> BLOCKED: no 
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, management, bzr merging/resolving for beta.lp.net
<SteveA> TODO: recruitment, management, more work on beta
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> TODO: import queue, email answering, more talk with Danilo
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: let's see now. a lot of catching up with people. reviewing some UIs. discussing open issues. helping danilos, matt revell and co out.  Launchpad monthly report. Interviews. Fix issuezilla wa
<kiko> tches and prune dead watches.
<kiko> TODO: deployment report, interviews, rosetta management.
<kiko> BLOCKED: rosetta landings and progress, but that's partially on me
<jordi> And, for keep, bag, change... BAG: realise you need to go to the toilet just 5 mins after the meeting starts. I'm about to wet my pants :)
<SteveA> TMI
<SteveA> they have special BAGs for that, you know?
<jordi> haha
<SteveA> I've seen various template help-text landing recently
<SteveA> thank you
<kiko> can we keep the potty talk on SSL please
<jamesh> jordi: at least you've realised that you're about to wet your pants
<kiko> I don't want to have to share it
<SteveA> jamesh: that'll be a need to CHANGE
<flacoste> kiko: did you take a look at SupportTrackerRenaming?
<SteveA> we have 3 minutes more
<kiko> flacoste, I did not! thanks for reminding me and please keep doing it
<SteveA> any other items?
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<kiko> SteveA, you know
<SteveA> 0
<flacoste> salgado: i would need your help with a test failure after the meeting
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> kiko: I do?
<salgado> flacoste, sure, just ping me
<SteveA> End of meeting.  Thanks for being here, and being attentive everyone!
<kiko> what if we just moved wiki.launchpad.canonical.com out of the way, and put a redirect from launchpad.canonical.com to wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<ddaa> SteveA: Well done.
<niemeyer> jamesh: Are we settled for Feb 5th?
* jordi vanishes!
<jamesh> niemeyer: yeah.  I should book the tickets
* ddaa goes back to cjwatson import questions
<SteveA> kiko: yes, that's an option, but I want the information I mentioned in the email first
<niemeyer> jamesh: Cool.. I'll be ready for it then
<danilos> jordi: you're leaving a trail behind you... a wet trail... ;)
<kiko> SteveA, the robots stuff
<niemeyer> I'm looking forward to be able to nag kiko live
<kiko> I am a great subject for nagging
<SteveA> jamesh, niemeyer; did you get that trip arranged?
<niemeyer> jamesh: I'll try to prepare the layer we need before getting there
<SteveA> dates fixed?
<SteveA> please mail the launchpad list with the dates for this
<kiko> yes please
<kiko> ASAP
<niemeyer> SteveA: Yep, we were just talking about it
<niemeyer> 5TH, FEB!
<niemeyer> Done, anything else?
<niemeyer> Kidding.. :)
<kiko> book tickets and hotels
<jordi> much better now :)
<niemeyer> kiko: Hmm.. hotel.. :)
<flacoste> salgado: i got a failure in xx-person-editlanguages.txt related
<flacoste> to the +editmylanguages change
<niemeyer> kiko: Can you give them a call, or hand me the phone number?
<twb> The dependency graph at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/replacement-initscripts is too small to read
<kiko> niemeyer, taci@#async can handle everything for you, just ping her when you have dates and people and she will book
<matsubara> twb: bug 66344
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66344 in blueprint "Dependency chart becomes unreadable with >12 dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66344
<salgado> flacoste, can you paste the error?
<twb> Good-o.
<niemeyer> kiko: Awesme! Thanks
<niemeyer> jamesh: Are we settled then? Can I move on?
<kiko> most welcome niemeyer 
<flacoste> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filehCI3lL.html
<flacoste> salgado: actually, this is not the original error
<flacoste> what I added originally was: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filehTWZgK.html
* SteveA -> lunch
<kiko> malcc, ping
<malcc> kiko: pong
<salgado> flacoste, maybe that's because something went wrong when we splitted my localized-requests branch
<kiko> malcc, can you send me an email with a plan for your next (last) week, even if it is a skeleton for me to flesh out with you?
<flacoste> salgado: that's what I suspect
<malcc> kiko: Sure
<flacoste> some leftovers that you change in your branch but that I somehow reverted when merging
<flacoste> flacoste: i'm investigating
<flacoste> salgado: i'm investigating
<salgado> exactly. do you have a complete diff of your tt-localized-requests branch?
<kiko> malcc, thanks. try to pick off small but important bugs, and help cprov's overload
<flacoste> yeah, I can have that
<salgado> then I can help you investigate
<cprov> kiko: malcc: ohh, thanks ;)
<flacoste> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/tt-localized-requests.diff
<flacoste> salgado: the changes to xx-person-editlanguages.txt in that file should be ignored
<flacoste> salgado: but I have two redirect tests added to lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/basics/notfound-traversals.txt
<flacoste> i'm not sure that should be there
<salgado> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filek9Eurx.html
<salgado> this should be removed too
<flacoste> salgado: yeah, just saw that. I remove that and the check_redirect added to notfound-traversals?
<salgado> the redirect tests added to lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/basics/notfound-traversals.txt should be reverted too
<salgado> both of them, yes
<flacoste> and what about the one on IRosettaApplication?
<flacoste> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileWzkDJR.html
<salgado> which one?
<flacoste> should that be nuked also?
<salgado> I don't think so. let me check
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> that's the problem
<salgado> yeah, remove that and your test will pass
<flacoste> so I should remove those three chunks: person.zcml, rosetta.zcml and notfound-traversals.txt since you took care of that differently the branch you merged?
<salgado> yeah
<flacoste> ok, thanks a lot for helping sort this out!
<salgado> you're welcome
<flacoste> tt-localized-requests will now land
<kiko> good job flacoste 
<flacoste> thx
* kiko sees all his tabs go white
<kiko> either I've overloaded everybody else
<kiko> or
<kiko> shit, jordi.
<jordi> !
<matthewrevell> Would it be worth me checking the moderation queue on rosetta-users when you leave jordi?
<jordi> matthewrevell: danilo was added to the moderators list this morning
<matthewrevell> jordi: okay, cool
<jordi> so it should be covered now, but talk to him about it
<danilos> matthewrevell: and I see no problem in adding matthew there as well ;)
<matthewrevell> :)
<jordi> I could figure that :)
<kiko> jordi, can we have matsubara and matthewrevell on that list as well?
<danilos> kiko: don't be shy, you can moderate it as well :P
<jordi> totally. the spam, when widely distributed, is best :)
<kiko> I am kinda fucked for time lately :-(
<jordi> danilos: do you know why there's many pending distro files in the import queue?
<danilos> jordi: feisty stuff
<jordi> danilos: some bug, bad packages?
<danilos> jordi: not feisty?
<jordi> oh, so they are being queued?
<jordi> dunno
<danilos> they looked all feisty to me, last I checked :)
<jordi> there's edgy stuff in the first page
<jordi> debian/iso-codes/pl.po in choose-mirror in Ubuntu Edgy
<jordi> of course, this choose-mirror stuff should be on the ignore list.
<danilos> btw, is there a something like 'cvs tag' (without '-b') in bzr?
<jordi> z/build/lib.linux-sparc-2.4/zope/i18n/tests/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/zope-i18n.po in zope3 in Ubuntu Edgy
<jordi> this is a "bug" in Rosetta, not knowing how to handle these layouts
<danilos> yeah, they're completely standard
<jordi> danilos: okay, so I see no feisty, I see mostly edgy here
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74816 in launchpad "Launchpad should return a 404 HTTP error instead of 500 for non-existant domains" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74816
<danilos> jordi: hum, then probably most of it is real packages being uploaded in the meantime
<jordi> oh I see feisty now
<jordi> so there's stuff
<jordi> there's *old* stuff there too :)
<danilos> let me check on staging
<danilos> oh, I don't have those privs, I forgot ;)
<kiko> matthewrevell, ping?
<matthewrevell> kiko: pong
<kiko> matthewrevell, can you get your PGP key uploaded somewhere where I can find it?
<matthewrevell> oh yes.
<matthewrevell> Just a moment.
<kiko> I'm asking because mutt drives me crazy when delaying to open your emails
<matthewrevell> Ah
<matthewrevell> I thought it was on the Ubuntu keyserver.
<matthewrevell> Is that no good?
<kiko> it's not up there
<matthewrevell> hmm
<kiko> kiko@beetle:~$ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key D7FE03EA
<kiko> gpg: requesting key D7FE03EA from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<kiko> gpgkeys: key D7FE03EA not found on keyserver
<kiko> matthewrevell, or I think you're signing your messages with the wrong key, then
<kiko> (did you get my email on this subject?)
<LarstiQ> is that why my key is on the ubuntu keyserver?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's linked in to the keyserver network afaik
<LarstiQ> kiko: last I heard it wasn't, but I'm not too sure.
<snail> where do i find out what changes were made in the two updates of gpg that happened recently in dapper?
<kiko> snail, launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnupg
<kiko> or something like that
<matthewrevell> kiko: Yes, got your email. Right, I think I've re-sent my keys
<kiko> cool
<matthewrevell> I used gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<matthewrevell> It didn't give me any feedback though
<kiko> nope
<kiko> use --send-key D7FE03EA
<kiko> explicitly
<kiko> matthewrevell, and try sending it to mit.edu as well 
<Gwaihir> I was browsing through translation of a user to cehck them...
<Gwaihir> I would like to know onr thing:
<matthewrevell> kiko: That seems to be doing something now. Thanks
<Gwaihir> is a user is not a member of the translation team...
* LarstiQ prefers subkeys.pgp.net
<Gwaihir> how are marked her tanslations?
<kiko> matthewrevell, yay
<matthewrevell> Although, mit.edu refused my connection, but keyserver.ubuntu.com worked. Thanks for your help
<kiko> well, not mit.edu directly
<kiko> but they have a keyserver somewhere
<salgado> pgp.mit.edu. IIRC
<matthewrevell> done, thanks salgado
<danilos> Gwaihir: they're just suggestions then
<danilos> Gwaihir: there is no special marking other then them appearing among the suggestions, and not inside any of the 'used elsewhere' categories
<Gwaihir> but are them being marked as suggestionS?
<kiko> Gwaihir, yes, they are marked as suggestions. good to see you around Milo
<Gwaihir> ;)
<Gwaihir> thanks...
<Gwaihir> but one thing...
<Gwaihir> I see the translation of a non member inside the translation box...
<Gwaihir> and not being a suggested...
<BjornT> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> BjornT: pong
<twb> I thought it was pgp.ai.mit.edu
<twb> Some subnode of CSAIL, anyway.
<BjornT> ddaa: re cscvs/svn-peg-revision. will you ever finish that branch, or should it be removed from PendingReviews?
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> I have not quite made my mind up...
<ddaa> the actual bug was fixed by upgrading libsvn, no by my patch.
<ddaa> Maybe I should still write a test case...
<BjornT> ddaa: ok. so how about if i move it work-in-progress then?
<ddaa> fine
<BjornT> cool
<Gwaihir> ... looks I was watching the wrong user...
<Gwaihir> :o
<kiko> Gwaihir, okay, point me to a URL if you see something that looks wrong.
<Gwaihir> kiko: sure! ;)
<Gwaihir> how are things with 68014?
<kiko> Gwaihir, waiting for carlos to come back :-(
<Gwaihir> ah ok! ;)
<SteveA> thunderbold and lightning
<SteveA> very very frightning
<SteveA> me
<kiko> what a sissy
<SteveA> that's not right... it's "galileo" next I think
<kiko> mmmmmmmmmm
<Gwaihir> bohemian rhapsody...
<jamesh> kiko: if I'm going to Brazil, is there any other stuff that'd be worth doing in person while I'm there?
<kiko> jamesh, you mean, office-safe right? 
* kiko just checkin 
<kiko> seriously, work-related or not?
<jamesh> kiko: the only thing I can think of at the moment would be some work on the OOPS reporting system with matsubara -- maybe work on the error reporting for scripts stuff
<jamesh> work related.
<kiko> jamesh, whew, I have a ton of stuff I'd like to work with you on
<kiko> a lot of the little boring infrastructural issues that we need
<kiko> you could even help doing the rosetta DB refactoring if you want to spend the time
<kiko> how much in a hurry are you to get back to WA?
<jamesh> given the length of time it takes to get to Brazil, staying two weeks wouldn't be too bad.
<jamesh> I mentioned the error reporting for scripts stuff because we'll probably be merging the two database adapters when moving to the new ORM
<kiko> danilos, feel like visiting brazil in february?
<kiko> jamesh, that does sound like a good plan.
<danilos> kiko: sure, sounds warm :)
<jamesh> so we'd be able to collect all the database related stats for non-webapp OOPS's
<danilos> kiko: but be sure to let me know of such plan beforehand, since visa takes time for some countries
<kiko> danilo-brb, go apply, you are booked.
<kiko> danilo-brb, 1-2 weeks in february
<jamesh> kiko: so, I'll book the flight tomorrow to stay for an extra week.
<kiko> jamesh, sounds good.
<kiko> jamesh, not 3 weeks? :-)
<jamesh> kiko: don't know.  Is there that much stuff to do? :)
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, there is
<kiko> so if you want to stay please do
<jamesh> okay.  I'll book for three weeks then.
<kiko> will be good to have you around
<jamesh> from memory, it is better to get an afternoon return flight due to the bus trip from sao carlos, right?
<kiko-fud> jamesh, exactly.
<kiko-fud> very good
<jamesh> kiko-fud: looks like awstats classes bzr as an unknown browser :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: the dropdown menu on the UI branch appears to be b0rked
<sabdfl> how's the connection of beta to production db going?
<SteveA> sabdfl: scheduled to be hooked up tomomrrow
<SteveA> the UI branch isn't up to date.  I'm resolving some pagetest issues integrating it.
<SteveA> take a look on the beta server EOD tomorrow
<SteveA> (when I say scheduled, looks like it's going to be moving to a new box, so stub has arranged with admins time to get that sorted)
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<sabdfl> dropdown menus?
<sabdfl> don't seem to be... dropping
<jamesh> sabdfl: mpt started the beta stylesheet from scratch, so it is probably just a case of it missing the rules needed for the lpmenu.js stuff.
<sabdfl> thanks jamesh. will mail mpt.
<SteveA> mpt is on vac
<SteveA> sabdfl: mail me.  I'll look next week, once we've got beta going
<SteveA> for this week, I'm kinda focused on getting beta working, and recruitment issues
<sabdfl> i've filed a bug on mpt
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/74839
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74839 in launchpad "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: were you looking at the rocketfuel/launchpad/ui-one-zero branch?
<sabdfl> SteveA: looking at beta.launchpad.net
<SteveA> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74839 in launchpad "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839
<matthewrevell> Does 1.0 see the Rosetta, Malone, etc names disappear completely?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: sort of
<SteveA> we have translations, bugs, blueprints, code, answers
<matthewrevell> So, on the translations overview page we wouldn't mention the name Rosetta.
<SteveA> it needn't, but should if it will avoid confusion
<SteveA> what do you think about it?
<matthewrevell> I prefer the new descriptive names.
<matthewrevell> However
<matthewrevell> perhaps we should have some reference to the previous names to avoid confusion
<matthewrevell> I can't imagine too many people would be confused, though. They're all "does what it says on the tin" names, after all.
<SteveA> sure.  let me get you access to the new UI, and you can see if you can improve things...
<matthewrevell> I'm writing text for the 1.0 marketing pages, atm
<matthewrevell> cool, thanks
* LarstiQ personally keeps looking over 'code' expecting Branches
<matthewrevell> Is there a way to find out roughly how many people have used Rosetta?
<SteveA> yes
<Gwaihir> hi...
<Gwaihir> one thing...
<Gwaihir> inside a translation, in the overview box, there are two links
<Gwaihir> one to "Switching language" and the other one to "View template"...
<Gwaihir> but they are the same
<matsubara> Gwaihir: indeed.
<matsubara> Gwaihir: could you please file a bug?
<Gwaihir> sure!
<matsubara> Gwaihir: give me the bug number as soon as you file it, please. 
<Gwaihir> ok... i'm on a dial-up...
<Gwaihir> while I wait the page to load...
<Gwaihir> isn't the "All translator" box a little "unuseful"?
<Gwaihir> I mean... when I'm inside a translation I only need the "Contributors" box...
<Gwaihir> maybe a link to the team page would be useful
<matsubara> Gwaihir: that will definitely change in the new UI
<Gwaihir> that's great! ;)
<Gwaihir> matsubara: bug is #74871
<matsubara> thanks Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> you're welcome!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74871 in rosetta "Links in overview box are the same" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74871
<dthacker> Does Canonical sell Launchpad?
<thumper> dthacker: no
<thumper> not in the general case
<kiko> dthacker, no for most practical uses. use and enjoy.
<thumper> jamesh: can you ping me when you are around?
#launchpad 2006-12-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74892 in launchpad "Bug status should include 'In Review' item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74900 in launchpad "allow duplicate specification URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74900
<jamesh> thumper: pong
<thumper> hiya jamesh
<thumper> I was going to ask about the locations.conf bzr config files
<jamesh> thumper: sorry I didn't reply earlier -- went out to the travel agent
<thumper> jamesh: np
<thumper> I just pushed to devpad with bzr+ssh
<thumper> so I got my work in progress up
<thumper> I was reading a launchpad list email with policy_appendpath bits in it
<thumper> and I was just going to ask why it didn't seem to be working
<thumper> I chatted with some guys on the bzr list
<thumper> and ended up not using a public-branch specifier
<thumper> am I missing something with regards to how to do that?
<jamesh> the policy_appendpath was only ever in one of my branches
<jamesh> the syntax changed to "$keyname:policy = appendpath"
<thumper> that is what the bzr guys ended up informing me
<thumper> but that is bzr.dev not 0.13 which is what I have
<jamesh> bzr-0.14 will be the first release containing the patch (I missed the 0.13 merge window)
<thumper> how do I set the public branch with 0.13?
<jamesh> two ways:
<jamesh> (1) set public_branch for the branch in locations.conf (you can't use appendpath, so you'd need to set it once for each branch)
<jamesh> (2) if you have a local repository, you can set public_repository for the local repository location
<jamesh> for (2), if the local directory for the branch is $repo/$branch, then the URL used by pqm will be $public_repository/$branch
<thumper> I have a shared repository
<thumper> so I'll probably just set it for each branch for now in locations.conf
<jamesh> looks like some of the complexity in BranchTargetView comes from trying to support both the +branches view (a table), and +authoredbranches/+registeredbranches/+subscribedbranches (a list with multiple sections)
<jamesh> and by the enumeration sort key not matching the numeric value sort order
<jamesh> the page should probably also be batched eventually, but that can be handled later
<thumper> thanks for looking
<thumper> I'm sure it could benefit from splitting in two, one for the table view and the other for the sectioned list
<thumper> when we get to the stage of needing to batch the page, I'll be a happy camper
<thumper> as it will mean that we have lots of branches :)
<jamesh> well, one question is whether we want to keep the list view ...
<jamesh> https://code.launchpad.net/products/bzr <- that's long enough to think about batching
<thumper> personally I don't think it adds too much
<thumper> jamesh: that list is much shorter without merged or abandoned branches
<jamesh> sure.
<jamesh> but you'll still be able to display the full listing
<jamesh> and that listing is only going to get longer over time.
<thumper> true
<jamesh> eventually it will start timing out (as any non-constrained list will)
<thumper> again true
<jamesh> there is some good infrastructure for handling batching like this, but it's probably better to focus on one problem at a time
<thumper> yeah, I'll get around to it sometime RSN
<jamesh> apparently the airline I travelled to Brazil on last time doesn't exist anymore
<jamesh> according to the travel agent
<stub> jamesh: I pushed out a new pytz release without your patch as people in WA where asking for it. I should get your patch in for the next release :)
<jamesh> stub: fair enough.  We should update Launchpad's pytz :)
<jamesh> it doesn't know what time of day it is currently ...
<jamesh> stub: just sent a review for your pillar-name megapatch
<stub> Not too painful? I was hoping to seperate the test diff from the real diff, but I think things go mingled
<jamesh> I skimmed over most of the page tests where it only looked like the URLs differed
<jamesh> there are a few areas that we need to think about, such as the xml-rpc end points
<jamesh> currently Bazaar has the URL https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/ in the source
<jamesh> for the register-branch command XML-RPC
<jamesh> I think this could be handled in the ILaunchpadRoot nav class by checking "if IXMLRPCRequest.providedBy(self.request): ..."
<stub> Hmm... dunno. Might work.
<BjornT> if IProduct gets an XML-RPC API, how would you access the bazaar product via XML-RPC?
<jamesh> BjornT: via methods hung off a different end point?
<BjornT> jamesh: my point was that a product's XML-RPC API should be accessed via https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/product_name, and that would cause problem if /bazaar would be the register-branch API
<jamesh> BjornT: why not have an API hung off "/" that lets you do get_foo(product_name)
<jamesh> or even issue a product_name.get_foo() request
<BjornT> what would that return?
<jamesh> what do you mean?
<jamesh> whatever you wanted
<jamesh> what I mean is that there is no particular reason to use different end points for different products
<jamesh> you can either include the product as a parameter, or encode it into the method name
<BjornT> that could be true, i'm not sure whether there are any plans on adding such APIs.
<BjornT> still, afaik we haven't made an official announcement that we support XML-RPC, it's still experimental, so if we're going to change URLs, now is the time to do it.
<BjornT> at this time we don't have to care too much about old clients.
<jamesh> BjornT: released versions of Bazaar include a command using Launchpad's XML-RPC interface
<jamesh> BjornT: I think it is worth supporting them at least in the medium term
<BjornT> jamesh: sure, supporting them medium term is reasonable.
<jamesh> BjornT: the alternative is a flag day where all old clients stop working and need to be upgraded, which isn't as appealing.
<thumper> hey ddaa
<thumper> I'd like you to take a look at the branch filtering that I have on work in progress
<lifeless> thumper: irssi
<thumper> hey lifeless, I take it that is the irc client?
<ddaa> thumper: I'm not there yet, just out of bed
<thumper> ddaa, np, don't want feedback right now
<lifeless> yup, it sure is
<ddaa> I'd be happy to take a look. Care to drop me an email as reminder?
<thumper> ddaa, sometime today would be fine
<thumper> ddaa, there is an email to launchpad list
<ddaa> cool
<thumper> lifeless: did you poke Jase re work?
* ddaa yawn, pick nose, scratches, and do other morning things
* thumper doesn't want to know
<thumper> lifeless, where do you run it from in order to screen to it?
<lifeless> thumper: my home 'server'
<thumper> ah
<thumper> my home server is on a boat somewhere
<Zindar> mornign
<Zindar> is there any way to be part of a team in lp and not get all bugs in mail
<Zindar> ?
<lifeless> BjornT: ^
<BjornT> Zindar: no. but you might convince your team to set a contact address to a mailing list or something. if a team has a contact address, mail will be sent to that one only.
<Zindar> I think the rest of the team would like that
<lifeless> propose it on the main list
<lifeless> bzr-bugs or something
<Zindar> I mean "wouldn't like that"
<Zindar> sorry
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> not a bad idea...
<ddaa> btw, good morning
<seiflotfy> guys i really need hel
<seiflotfy> n0othign seems ot work
<seiflotfy> there is a branch i want
<seiflotfy> but somehow
<seiflotfy> it telly me permission deinied 
<seiflotfy> wrong publuc key
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> what team does beta use for authorization?
<stub> Dunno - I thought you set that :)
<stub> SteveA: Currently 'launchpad'
<SteveA> I'll log into asuka and take a look
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'm going to create a team for this
<SteveA> when I want to set a contact address for a team, I can't just use my own address
<SteveA> that seems wrong to me
<SteveA> stub: looks like you configured it so that beta logins / sessions are distinct from main production logins / sessions
<SteveA> which is fine
<SteveA> I just changed the team on asuka
<SteveA> I'm also going to change the config to use blueprints rather than features
<SteveA> is the config meant to be under revision control?
<SteveA> looks like it is
<stub> Yes
<stub> SteveA: I gave you the branch URL in my email
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> I just hacked the config changes there, but I'll merge from your branch and do it properly
<stub> I only modified beta/launchpad.conf if you can't be arsed merging
<SteveA> ok, cool
<cprov> good morning folks !
<sabdfl> launchpad-beta ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74949 in rosetta "Translation form should be moved to use LaunchpadForm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74949
<sabdfl> SteveA: is beta.lp.n still pointing at the staging data, or at production?
<SteveA> production
<SteveA> I still need to get the instructions on how to ask for membership on the "you can't log in to this server" page
<SteveA> but, it's working from the launchpad-beta-testers team
<SteveA> I'll make you an admin of that team...
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-beta-testers
<SteveA> ok done
<sabdfl> hey guys! 2001 products registered in launchpad. congratulations :-)
<SteveA> sabdfl: there is still a certificate problem (extra dialog sometimes) on beta.  elmo will be fixing that when a certificate arrives next week.
<SteveA> not a show stopper though
<sabdfl> ok, which team do we add people to that get to participate?
<sabdfl> and is there a mailing list for the beta?
<SteveA> there is
<ddaa> sabdfl: how many of them are not owned by registry?
<SteveA> you have the details in an email.  I can find and re-send if you need it.
<sabdfl> ddaa: not sure, stub could probably answer that. stub, may be worth graphing that in cricket too
<SteveA> sabdfl: re-sent email
<ddaa> launchpad_prod=> select count(*) from product join person on product.owner = person.id and product.active and person.name != 'registry';
<ddaa>  count 
<ddaa> -------
<ddaa>   1167
* ddaa grumbles has he sees more password-protected svn branches from forgesvn1.novell.com registered in launchpad
<ddaa> what's the point of advertising a FOSS svn repo if half the stuff there is password protected???
<ddaa> monodevelop import syncing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74961 in launchpad-buildd "use more validatedemail addresses for maintainer e-mail whitelisting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74983 in malone "start can give "no bugs found"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74983
<kiko> hello
<kiko> there
<kiko> half back up -- just sorting out backup restoring to /home
<heno> is there some sensible way of downloading bug attachments in batch? Like all the attachments on open ubiquity bugs. I'd like to search them for some common strings
<BjornT> heno: no, there's no easy way of downloading all the attachments like that.
<heno> BjornT: ok thanks. 
<ddaa> up to 43 hours this week...
<ddaa> you know that working this hard is actually illegal where I live?
<radix> ddaa: you must be a terrorist
<ddaa> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/posters/89ae/zoom/
<ddaa> also http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/posters/32cc/zoom/
<radix> ddaa: heh, awesome
<ddaa> you remember the motivational posters at the Hilton? :)
<ddaa> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/posters/5cd7/zoom/
#launchpad 2006-12-09
<gummibaerchen> hi
<gummibaerchen> some admin around?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> you mean LP admin?
<gummibaerchen> yes
<raphink> oh I don't know 
<raphink> hehe *blush*
<gummibaerchen> :)
<gummibaerchen> that's why i'm here
<gummibaerchen> need someone to delete ma inactive account
<raphink> hehe :)
<gummibaerchen> (old mail address, which i don't have access to)
<aa_> hi, can I remove branches yet? I am stopping using bzr, and don't want old repo lying round on launchpad
<der_steppenwolf>  hi, how can i see the change log of program versions in kubuntu?
<aa_> in fact, I badly just need to delete some stuff, like a few milestones and things
<aa_> no, not milestones, serieses
#launchpad 2006-12-10
<sfllaw> Is there something wrong with blueprints?
<sfllaw> It seems awfully slow.
<joachim-n> hi. I need a hand fixing a translated string bug
* mdke points at his answer in -devel
<joachim-n> :)
<iKs> Hello :)
<iKs> I've got a question about launchpad :
<iKs> If I have to report a bug in Ubuntu about a package, do I have to report it in "package" or in "ubuntu" ?
<iKs> Here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<iKs> or there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<iKs> ?
<iKs> And what about Feisty ? I dont see any bug in the Feisty part of launchpad :s
<iKs> Here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<iKs> How come ? :o
<iKs> If someone gets to read my messages please answer ^^
<iKs> It will help me not registering bugs in the wrond part :p
<iKs> Asked on #ubuntu-bugs, thanks anyway :p
<salty_horse> hi. does adding a remote bug watch require permissions? seems like i can only edit existing watches
<somerville32> How do some websites interface with launchpad?
<somerville32> For example, some websites use launchpad authentication or pull data from launchpad in some other way
<LarstiQ> there is an xmlrpc api afaik, no idea if they use it (or if you can do those things with it at all)
<thumper> is there anyone awake and watching that understands the form machinery?
<twb> What's the name of the launchpad keyserver?
<twb> Ah, looks like it's keyserver.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2007-12-03
<alecwh> I'm using vcs-imports, how often does it update the repositories? Mine is at: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpns/trunk , and I made a commit about 20 minutes ago
<thumper> alecwh: at the moment, every six hours
<thumper> there is a bug filed somwhere about making it more configurable
<alecwh> thumper: Ok, that's good. I was just making sure it actually updates for my project. Thanks. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173595 in launchpad "person's bug search page lists every milestone in every project" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173595
<mpt> duplicate
<ubotu> New bug: #173597 in launchpad "want to directly create an faq" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173597
<mpt> duplicate
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/138500 was the original
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138500 in malone "Warn if assigning a bug to someone not involved with the project" [Undecided,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Yeah, I found that yesterday.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Fujitsu> Or day before. One of them.
<Fujitsu> Not long after I filed mine.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: this is just a good reason not to assign bugs.  or fix them.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Hobbsee> and to screenscrape and use email as much as possible.
 * Fujitsu waits impatiently for the first bits of the API to materialise.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: then again, i'm not sure you should be getting it anywya - seeing as it's supposed to just relate to the project...which i thought was ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Right.
<Fujitsu> But no, every SourcePackage in every DistroSeries is a different context.
<Fujitsu> Might as well say `William Grant isn't assigned to this bug yet. Are you sure you want to assign him?'
<Hobbsee> all under the global ubuntu, i would have thought
<Hobbsee> like, why limit it to each distro-series?
<Fujitsu> Right, it should be global over Ubuntu. Or at least not complain about ~ubuntu-dev members.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: fix it :)
<Fujitsu> Speaking of the devil.
<Hobbsee> yes, speak of the devil.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: doing it for anyone involved in ubuntu bug triage is going to be a bitch.
<Hobbsee> not just -dev
<Fujitsu> Oh, because these triaging people like to assign themselves, right.
<Fujitsu> And is it valid to ask me if I want to assign me? That also sounds silly.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: well, that's true.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: in terms of -bugcontrol, at least, it's required
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if it's -dev, it doesn't deal with contributors
<Fujitsu> That's true.
<Hobbsee> as in, non-dev contributors
<Hobbsee> but yes, assigning to yourself seems fairly obvious - and you're only going to give yourself bugmail anyway by hitting in
<Hobbsee> s/in/it
 * Hobbsee ponders filing a bug about it
<Hobbsee> if i do, it might get ignored for 2+ months.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, if the relevant people show up in here and talk, it might get fixed RSN.
<Fujitsu> .. and hopefully not released with 1.1.12.
<Hobbsee> the new system probably will get released.
<Fujitsu> Hopefully in a somewhat modified incarnation.
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<Hobbsee> reported.  now we'll see how long it takes.
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee, Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> mrevell: we have the user-affecting bug for the next meeting, if you need one :P
<mrevell> Hobbsee: oh, cool :) What's that then?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/173195 and listed bugs in the comments.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173195 in malone "Malone on edge *click* shouldn't *click* ask *click* me if I want to *click* assign a bug to *click* a developer *click*" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's only hit edge, and people are already screaming.
<Fujitsu> Erm, that wasn't assigned/confirmed last time I looked.
 * Fujitsu checks bugmail.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: change of an hour ago, probably
<ubotu> New bug: #173617 in malone "Launchpad should not ask me if i wish to assign a bug to myself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173617
<Peng> Is there any way to see the branches for a certain user for a certain project?
<kiko-zzz> Peng, yes. code.l.n/~user/project I believe
<Peng> kiko-zzz: That's what I tried. 404.
<ddaa> Peng: it does not exist
<ddaa> it should
<ddaa> file a bug please
<ddaa> Two years ago, I thought "we'll implement this page a bit later"
<Peng> Heh.
<Peng> Hmm, are there other places where sugh a thing should be supported? Bugs or something?
<ddaa> it would make sense for bug listings
<ddaa> I am not sure it is such a compelling feature though
<Fujitsu> There is ~someone/+{reported,subscribed,assigned,commented}bugs
<ddaa> Fujitsu: we're talking about restricting this further by bugtask context
<ddaa> actually it would be tricky with bugs, because its context is not as well defined as for branches
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Doing it by bugtask should be fine.
<ubotu> New bug: #173627 in malone "OOPS when confirming new assignees when non-ascii characters are present in the form" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173627
<Fujitsu> By bugs, not so much. But +*bugs shows tasks anyway.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: reported, subscribed, and commented is a property of bug, not bugtask
<Fujitsu> ddaa: That's true, but they're rendered as bugtasks.
<Fujitsu> (you see each task for each bug having that property, not some aggregate of the bug..)
<ddaa> *shrug*
<ddaa> The point is, this feature is compelling for branches
<ddaa> and there, the context is very well defined
<Peng> Bug 173633.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173633 in launchpad "Support showing branches per-user per-project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173633
<ubotu> New bug: #173633 in launchpad "Support showing branches per-user per-project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173633
<StevenHarperUK> Hi, I was looking at my karma score, how come I don't get any karma for, making, and packagaing a product that has got onto hardy? : https://edge.launchpad.net/~stevenharperuk/+packages
<Fujitsu> StevenHarperUK: Because Soyuz doesn't give karma yet. That's targetted for a couple of months from now, IIRC.
<StevenHarperUK> Fujitsu: ta
<cprov> good morning, folks
<Hobbsee> guten tag, cprov 
<DaveMorris> Can someone clear my ppa please, so I can push a build for revu to it, before I upload it (the build takes 3-4hrs) https://edge.launchpad.net/~dave-greenacre/+archive
<Hobbsee> DaveMorris: why can't you upload it as it is?
 * Hobbsee moves the finishing line.
<DaveMorris> because I need to push a new source.  The one I uploaded to my ppa was weeks ago with the source been different to what I'm gonna push to revu
<DaveMorris> just making sure it builds on my machine with pbuilder 1st
<Hobbsee> does it have the same version number?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<Hobbsee> do i want to ask why the source is different?
<DaveMorris> because it's not actually a release as such, but a cvs snapshot.  And I had removed the doc's folder before for my ppa as I didn't wanna build them (I was still learning etc), but for the ubuntu archives I'm building the docs
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure cprov is around to do it
<DaveMorris> no rush, I'll poke cprov about it when I see him then.  I just thought it'd be nicer on the revu guys if the package was already built for them.
<Hobbsee> they build it themselves
<Hobbsee> just to make sure
<DaveMorris> yeah, but they can see the stupid mistakes quicker this way
<cprov> DaveMorris: file a question in product launchpad, it will be done at some point today.
<DaveMorris> thanks
<kiko> fe fi fo fum
 * Hobbsee slays kiko, and cooks him for breakfast
 * Fujitsu grinds Hobbsee's bones.
<Hobbsee> that's not hard.
 * Hobbsee haunts Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Damn.
 * Fujitsu is haunted forever.
 * Fujitsu goes to bed.
 * Hobbsee attacks him with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
 * Fujitsu throws Hobbsee an ®
 * Hobbsee eats it
<Fujitsu> That was silly. Didn't you see the `Choking hazard. Not for children under 3 years of age.' sticker on it?
<Hobbsee> good thing i'm over 3.
<kiko> no way!
<Hobbsee> kiko: :P
<Hobbsee> kiko: you're mean!
<kiko> but at the core a good person
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<Hobbsee> is this like i'm good, or something?
<kiko> look at it this way: better 3 than 30.
<Hobbsee> i don't know about that....
<kiko> speaking from experience.
<ubotu> New bug: #173656 in malone "Wording modify request: Please modify the wording to make it more polite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173656
<kiko> it's nice that a request for a polite message starts with please. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #173670 in rosetta "IndexError on pluralforms during import" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173670
<ubuntufreak> I have problem with signing the code of conduct http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3941/errorra5.png
<ubuntufreak> any help?
<Hobbsee> you need to register your public key in launchpad first
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<ubuntufreak> Hobbsee: I have done that before and received an encrypted mail from launchpad
<hype_> Hi, i mailed "launchpad" to add the opera-browser bug report system, which is missing as stated here:  https://launchpad.net/opera-browser/+filebug 
<hype_> here is their bugreport page: https://bugs.opera.com/wizard/
<hype_> can it be added to launchpad?  Thanks. :)
<Odd_Bloke> hype_: You'd be best opening a question about it.
<stdin> hype_: why not just file a bug against the package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opera/ ?
<hype_> ok, i actually mailed at the adress mentionned on launchpad opera's page
<hype_> with these infos, is it enough?
<hype_> ok, im doing the bug report against opera :)
<hype_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opera/+bug/173710
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173710 in opera "opera-browser bug report tool missing from launchpad" [Undecided,New] 
<hype_> ok, thanks everyone. :)
<lamont> re: 'build queue depth' on lp.net/+builds.... 'twould be nice if the architecture names were links to a page with the full queue
<lamont> (since it's clearly more than /ubuntu/hardy/$arch/+builds
<lamont> )
<kiko> there is no page with the full queue
<kiko> but it's only more for the PPA archs
<recon> What seems to be a completely inactive account at https://launchpad.net/~recon/ is taking up the name I customarily use. Is there any way to get it deleted, or can't I?
<intellectronica> recon: maybe you can contact the user (they have an email address) and ask? remember that it's possible to change your username in launchpad
<recon> intellectronica: i already have an existing account. i didn't get a reply from the address (this was about six months ago)
<intellectronica> recon: oh, i see
<kiko> recon, I've renamed his address. feel free to take it over.
<recon> kiko: wow. thanks.
<kiko> recon, what's your former ID, btw?
<recon> kiko: ~recon-etc
<kiko> recon, and you have recon registered on freenode?
<recon> it has something to do with bad ISPs.
<recon> kiko: yes.
<kiko> then go ahead and take it :)
<recon> kiko: already did.
<kiko> hah
<recon> yeah, i'm kinda compulsive about keeping my identity the same throughout the internet.
<kiko> not a bad idea
<javaJake> recon, same here
<javaJake> recon, javaJake's luckily 90% unique. :)
<javaJake> Googling brings strange results, though. :/
<recon> javaJake: you think _you_ have problems with googling your nick?
<javaJake> lol
<kergoth> How does one disable features of launchpad for a specific project, like if its maintainers don't want to make use of, say, Answers?
<slangasek> can someone explain to me why the Debian status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/vips/+bug/161760 shows as "new", when the Debian bug it's marked as tracking is "done"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161760 in vips "Please sync vips 7.12.5-2 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  - Assigned to Steve Langasek (vorlon)
<javaJake> slangasek, looks like they're working away at it. I wouldn't be worried
<slangasek> javaJake: it looks like who's working away at what?
<javaJake> slangasek, fixing/closing/whatever
<javaJake> slangasek, look at the last comment - it is dated 12/1/07
<javaJake> Give them at least a week before you wonder what's up. :)
<slangasek> javaJake: the state that LP reports for the Debian bug is wrong, and has been since November 17.
<BjornT> slangasek: hmm. it last synced the status 2007-11-15. let me check if i can see why it hasn't synced since then.
<slangasek> BjornT: ok, thanks.
<kiko> for a debian bug that's odd.
 * slangasek chuckles
<BjornT> slangasek, kiko: oh. there's a db permission error, which causes the error reporting to fail. i'll make sure it gets fixed tomorrow.
<slangasek> ok, cheers
<Fujitsu> I note a number of my watches haven't update either in a while either (still Unknown).
<kiko> Fujitsu, it's what BjornT said. a bongo bug.
<Fujitsu> Ah, so it's a global bug?
<kiko> in checkwatches
<kiko> but it's easy to fix -- just a silly permissions problem.
<kiko> Fujitsu, why don't you tell me how dget works?
<kiko> Fujitsu, do you just feed it a DSC url?
<ubotu> New bug: #173752 in malone "If a db error occurs while updating a bug watch, all remaining bug watches for that bug tracker will fail to update" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173752
<Fujitsu> kiko: You just feed it a .dsc URL, yeah.
<kiko> thanks
<frafu> Hello, If I remember correctly, some time ago I downloaded the changes of which revision of a project in launchpad as a diff file; unfortunately I cannot find anymore how to do it. Has that possibility been removed? 
<ianm1> why is it that I 'push' in one place and 'pull' in another and I see, respectively: "Pushed up to revision 376." and "No revisions to pull." ?
<ianm1> and 'bzr update' says 'Tree is up to date at revision 372.'
<somerville32> ianm1, push (to the server), pull (from the server), and update (the working tree).
<ianm1> somerville32: how do I refresh the tree that was created with 'bzr branch' ?  or is branch not the right one to use
<somerville32> branch creates a copy of the branch
<somerville32> If you want to merge, you use the merge command
<somerville32> 'bzr help' is also very comprehensive.
<somerville32> For more help with bazaar, you might see #bzr
<ianm1> the website suggests users use 'branch' to download
<somerville32> ianm1, Right
<Fujitsu> branch or checkout is to downloa?
<somerville32> ianm1, pull is pretty much "sync"
<Fujitsu> *download
<ianm1> so if a user of my software uses 'bzr branch', how can I get an update to them ?
<Fujitsu> bzr pull, or merge if they have made changes.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: checkout is to work in cvs/svn mode
<lifeless> Fujitsu: branch is to make a new branch
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Right, but users might well not want to make changes.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: IME they get confused when the *do*, because they checked out someone *elses* branch
<Fujitsu> I guess so.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: so I never tell new users about checkout unless they are using bzr-svn. 
<Fujitsu> Probably a good policy.
<lifeless> Or they are setting up a central branch for a team (and thus checkout is useful to them)
<lifeless> What I tell new users is 'bzr branch X to get a local mirror. bzr pull to refresh it. If you want to develop there, change to using bzr merge, and use bzr push to publish.'
<ianm1> but bzr pull doesn't seem to get updates
<somerville32> ianm1, bzr pull <branch>
<ianm1> ah ok thanks
<jcastro> if I have ownership of a hosted branch on lp, will changing the owner from myself basically turn it into a team branch?
<lifeless> yes
<jcastro> ta
<Flare183> How does the mentoring process work?
<jcastro> lifeless: oh rock, it even changes the url
<thumper> jcastro: it makes it a team branch if the new owner is a team
<thumper> jcastro: and how are those push ups going?
<jcastro> thumper: 85 over three days
<jcastro> I am behind
<ianm1> jcastro: what's the goal?
<thumper> jcastro: my shoulder is a little sore, and I'm trying to be gentle on it
<thumper> ianm1: 2000 in december
<jcastro> ianm1: 2000 in one month
<jcastro> thumper: I have these push up bars so my wrists don't get sore
<ianm1> good goal
<thumper> jcastro: I'm trying to get mine out of the way before Christmas
<thumper> jcastro: as I feel that my normal champagne breakfast on christmas will not make me feel condusive to more push ups
<jcastro> thumper: I am doing them in lieu of my normal typing breaks
<thumper> jcastro: I don't have normal typing breaks
<jcastro> so, if I do 10 at the end of every hour, and I work 8 hours a day, that's 80 per day
<thumper> jcastro: sounds like a good plan
<ianm1> a dumbbell next to the desk works great for typing/compiling breaks (curse all you high level interpreted languages!)
<ubotu> New bug: #173710 in opera "opera-browser bug report tool missing from launchpad" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173710
#launchpad 2007-12-04
<pdenapo>  I have a question: how may I change the e-mail address asociated to a Launchpad account? I see that I can add another but not replace the existing one
<Fujitsu> pdenapo: Once you add another, you should be able to remove the old one.
<pdenapo> doesn't seem to be the case...
<pdenapo> there is no option for removing the old one...
<Fujitsu> You might have to set the new one as primary first.
<pdenapo> Now, I've succeeded. Thanks
<pdenapo> it seems that it was a matter of first replying an e-mail confirmation
<lamont> cprov-out: squawk if you happen to be around, eh?
<Fujitsu> Yay, I like the new ordering of the buildd listing, though it seems the archs are ordered by some internal ID.
<lamont> Fujitsu: yeah.. I was wondering what the sort key was.
<lamont> since one would think that amd64 should land above ppc... or some scuh
 * lamont debates whether to hug Hobbsee, or aim the water cannon
<Hobbsee> lamont: what have i done?
<Hobbsee> lamont: you could just be nice and kill me.
<Hobbsee> so make sure it's got something else apart from water
<Fujitsu> lamont: I presume it's their serial primary key, what with hppa then lpia being last.
<lamont> Hobbsee: who says I need a reason to drench you?
 * Fujitsu throws waterbombs at lamont.
<Hobbsee> lamont: ah right
 * Fujitsu is glad to see that the assigning stuff should be fixed by next edge rollout.
 * Fujitsu doesn't like kiko's latest email to launchpad-users... LP shouldn't be filing bugs upstream itself. That will infuriate them. Particularly Debian.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if they were actually to do it sanely....
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: having said that, i'm thinking of the current mess with assignees and such.
<Fujitsu> We'll see how they've fixed that tomorrow.
<lamont> Fujitsu: it depends on the package, actually.
<lamont> for example, I would have no issue with LP filing bugs against my debian packages
<Fujitsu> lamont: Of course.
<lamont> with luck, hppa should be making better time now
<Fujitsu> What has changed?
<lamont> 50% increase in the number of buildds building hardy
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Fujitsu> You got more hardware, or somehow got the security buildd to do it too?
 * Fujitsu checks.
<lamont> I, uh, talked the security buildd into sharing
<lamont> and I owe elmo a patch.
<Fujitsu> Yay, castilla is back.
<Fujitsu> I suppose it doesn't get too much load.
<Fujitsu> With only two supported releases.
<lamont> castilla has always been the security buildd, never been launchpad buildd until just a few min ago
<Fujitsu> ANd no livefses.
<lamont> yeah - I need to fix livefs on both ia64 and hppa
<lamont> ia64 has livefs, but the boot block believes that all 3 cds are alternate.
<lamont> makes desktop/server kinda boring
<lamont> and hppa needs some real love (options file, anyone? > 120 characters of commandline?) before it'll do non-alternate
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure there'd be much of a market for live hppa, really.
<lamont> building:   13:23:40     7.97%
<lamont> install :   00:00:00     0.00%
<lamont> removing:   00:00:00     0.00%
<lamont> idle    :  148:21:10    88.30%
<lamont> total   :  168:00:02
<lamont> so, yeah.  mostly kinda idle.
<lamont> wow.  2 leap seconds last week. :-)
<lamont> a base-livecd has some real potential.  desktop live, not so much
<lamont> that is, at some point, we start making server-live for all architectures, right?
 * Fujitsu didn't know of any leap seconds last week, let alone a double one.
<Fujitsu> server-live sounds a while off.
<lamont> cronjob ran 2 seconds later this week than last... :-)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<lamont> so there were 168:00:02 hours in the week... must be leap seconds... FTW!!! :)
<Fujitsu> Ohh, I see. Yes.
<Fujitsu> What was it doing the other 5%?
<lamont> being lots.
<lamont> lost, even
<lamont> hrm.. it's been up 42 days, so it wasn't crashed.
<Fujitsu> Are those stats from buildd?
<lamont> DAK buildd, yes
<Fujitsu> That's what I thought.
<Fujitsu> lamont: How much longer do you expect hppa to take to catch up?
<lamont> that depends entirely on how frequently kde, gcc*, python, and glibc get uploaded.
<lamont> kde builds are _SLOW_
<Hobbsee> i'm sure we can help that along a bit
<lamont> something to do with having huge monolithic packages
 * Hobbsee uploads more of it, then
<Hobbsee> lamont: yeah, just the ones we *odnt* want to be uploaded repeatedly
<Fujitsu> I was horrified to see that they merged dolphin into kdebase recently. I *really* don't see the benefit.
<lamont> Fujitsu: because then it all builds together.
<Hobbsee> apparnetly 4 isn't as bad as 3
<lamont> they merged it in for the same reason that they merged everything else in
<Fujitsu> lamont: And takes hours and hours and hours and all has to rebuilt every time there is a tiny bug in kdepim.
<Fujitsu> Or whatever else there are regularly tiny bugs in.
<lamont> Fujitsu: sadly, such arguments have historically fallen on deaf ears.
 * Hobbsee had taht argument with them too
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's -base, mainly.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Are you still on the right side?
<Hobbsee> depending on what you define the right side, yes
<Hobbsee> the stuff doesn't get test built, as it's so big, and doesn't get tested, so it needs multiple uploads
<Fujitsu> It has more than 35 binaries, damnit.
<lamont> I'm not _saying_ that was a factor in ubuntu choosing to go with gnome...
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<Hobbsee> this was one of my reasons for stepping down from it
<Hobbsee> lamont: sure sure
<Fujitsu> Oops.
 * Fujitsu notes that one should check which audio output one has selected when using PulseAudio.
<Hobbsee> mmm...spaghetti makes good breakfast
<lifeless> mmm
<Fujitsu> Breakfast at 2pm? Sounds rather odd.
<Fujitsu> (as does the spaghettiness)
<Hobbsee> lunch at 4.30 or so, dinner at 11.
<Hobbsee> now that sounds odd :)
<Fujitsu> It does.
<lamont> if breakfast is at 2PM, then lunch is 8PM.
<lamont> and dinner is after work, so after 11:30. :-)
<lamont> and welcome to swing shift
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Fujitsu> Evening, ajmitch.
<ajmitch> evening? it's getting close, but not quite
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
 * ajmitch is still at work, having fun with zope & plone
<Fujitsu> Zope 2, then?
<Hobbsee> lamont: lunch would be later, except htat i can't take a risk of being off the floor for that long, that late.
<ajmitch> of course, with some zope 3 stuff mixed in
<lamont> oh, right.
<lamont> retail makes for strange schedules
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Fun, fun.
 * Fujitsu likes his position, with no customer interaction.
<ajmitch> lucky you
<Hobbsee> although, if they've given me someoen with a clue tonight, i might be able to have a later dinner
<Fujitsu> Although there is a bit too much PHP interaction.
 * ajmitch is in a small enough company that customer interaction is required
<lamont> there is a part of me that would really love to be able to specify regexps that affected default build-priority for packages.
<lamont> then I could just demote all of kde for the moment. :)
<lamont> just on hppa, of coures.
 * Hobbsee could just demote lamont
<Fujitsu> lamont: You should be able to mark them as failed and eventually give them back soon, no?
<lamont> I can mark them as failed?
<lamont> how:?
<Fujitsu> `soon'
<lamont> oh, ok
<Fujitsu> Because dropping the priority only works for so long.
<lamont> and I want one that I can feed a regexp to... :-)
<lamont> nah - I don't mind them building once universe is done... :)
<Fujitsu> Convince one of the DBAs that you need access to the DB. That shouldn't be hard... much... no, of course not.
<Hobbsee> he was a canonical employee.  he should be able to get it
<lamont> no.
<lamont> he doesn't _WANT_ it.
 * Fujitsu turns lamont into a duck.
<lamont> heh
 * Hobbsee turns Fujitsu into a pigeon
 * Fujitsu doesn't know of an pidgeon-emblemed teams.
<Fujitsu> Er, pigeon
<Hobbsee> then you don't get a team
 * Fujitsu recalls the days when launchpad-beta-testers was the upside-down duck.
<lamont> Hobbsee: I just want to let universe catch up.... I promise to build kde before they upload it more than 5 or 6 times
<Hobbsee> lamont: *g*
<Hobbsee> lamont: fair enoough.  i doubt anyone on hppa actually uses kde anyway
 * lamont figures a couple weeks tops, if kde/toolchain/python/glibc don't upload too often
<ubotu> New bug: #173812 in malone "Remerge the enable bug expiration per project branch changes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173812
<lamont> dear launchpad.  it'd be nice if the dep-wait release code knew about ogre-model.
<lamont> (see hardy curl for an example.  and tuxtype and...
<lamont> )
<lamont> on the bright side, it tells us when queue-builder finishes... :-)
<lamont> and gnome-games
<jamesh> thumper, jml, spiv, BjornT: reviewer meeting
 * jml is here
<BjornT> hi
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Action items
<jamesh>  * Queue status
<jamesh>  * Graduations (and recruiting?)
<jamesh>  * Mentoring update
<jamesh>  * Review process changes
<jamesh>    * On-call reviewer
<jamesh>    * Cover letter
<jamesh>    * Death to [trivial]
<jamesh>    * Tool update
<jamesh> Is the same time next week okay for everyone?
<spiv> Sure.
<thumper> yeah
<BjornT> yes
<jamesh> did we have any action items from last week?
<jml> No.
<jamesh> * Queue status
<jamesh> the queue is pretty short, with only two branches past the due date
<jamesh> BjornT: how is your one going?
<BjornT> been quite busy, sorry, but i'll get it done today.
<jamesh> If you are too busy, you can reject it
<BjornT> yeah, i know
<jamesh> three of the remaining branches are stub's
<jamesh> I'm not sure what sort of response time we're expecting on those
<jamesh> I don't think we have any mentored reviewers at this meeting, so I'll skip that
<jamesh> * Review process changes * On-call reviewer
<jml> I've signed up to be on call on Fridays.
<jamesh> I haven't signed up for on call review yet
<jamesh> and I guess BjornT and thumper shouldn't
<jml> It went well, and it seems the system is helping.
<thumper> it's been suggested that team leads don't
<thumper> so I removed myself
<thumper> however
<spiv> Neither have I, but then I'm another special case...
<thumper> I've found it helpful to me
<jamesh> for the asia-pacific timeslot, we don't have many reviewers
<thumper> mwhudson will be moving into this slot
<thumper> in jan
<jml> jamesh: but we have a high percentage of reviewers :)
<jamesh> I wonder if it'd be worth removing the "don't work on any of your own code" bit and roster people on more frequently?
<jml> jamesh: tbh, I think it would diminish the value of being on call
<thumper> jml: I think it is reasonable to work on your own code as long as reviews take priority
<thumper> if you are on call
<thumper> especially for Monday morning (a slot now available)
<jml> thumper: I guess what I mean is, the sort of work I'll be doing while on call would be pretty light.
<jml> otherwise too many interruptions.
<thumper> jml: right
<spiv> The trick is making sure you don't get lost in your own code for 40 minutes while a dev is waiting for you to respond to a review request.
<thumper> simple bug fix et al
<jml> thumper: I guess I could take on Monday morning -- it's a quiet time anyway.
<thumper> jml: don't you have a slot?
<jamesh> jml: well, the value of an on-call reviewer is pretty low if there is no on-call reviewer
<jml> I do.
<jml> jamesh: good point.
<jamesh> and rostering one person on multiple days will reduce their effectiveness as a developer if they can't work on their own stuff
<thumper> jamesh: right
<thumper> there are 15 slots
<thumper> how many available reviewers are there?
<jml> jamesh: It will reduce their effectiveness full stop.
<thumper> I count 10
<thumper> so I'd suggest we try to get 5 more
<jamesh> thumper: one point is that we've got a fairly high reviewer:developer ratio for this time zone
<jamesh> so the fact that we can't fill all the slots indicates that an on-call reviewer probably won't be doing a full day's reviewing
<jamesh> (in the expected case)
<thumper> for the asia-pac slots we only really have 3 people and 5 slots
<thumper> (3 when mwhudson gets here)
<jamesh> and how many people would they be doing reviews for usually?
<jml> jamesh: Last Friday I did 5 reviews for 3 or 4 people. None of them asiapac
<thumper> jml: I take it you got the americans at the end of their day
<jamesh> my guess is that there will be less interruptions for review than in other slots
<jml> thumper: pretty much
<thumper> I suggest we force some europeans to shift to NZ/Aus
<thumper> It's nicer here anyway
<jamesh> should we move on?
<jml> jamesh: yes
<thumper> please
<jamesh> * Cover letter
<jml> thumper: relocate everyone to a pacific island :)
<jamesh> I think these have been quite useful
<jml> jamesh: definitely.
<jamesh> better than the 1-line descriptions we had previously
<jml> even if it's just 2 paragraphs on the wiki page rather than one.
<thumper> +1
<jamesh> * Death to [trivial]
<thumper> +n
<thumper> (where n > 1)
<jamesh> So SteveA wants [trivial] turned off
 * thumper agrees
<jamesh> this pretty much requires attentive reviewers for small branches
 * jml too
<jml> jamesh: right. on call should balance it out.
<thumper> for trivial changes it should be easy for a reviewer to OK it
<jamesh> yes
<thumper> jamesh: I'd suggest the normal - who can look at a trivial change
<thumper> even if I'm not on call, I'm happy to look at those
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> if it is quick and easy to get a second set of eyes to look at small changes, then there is less excuse not to
<thumper> right
<jamesh> * Tool update
<jamesh> Is anyone here actively involved in this?
<jamesh> or is it more of an AMEU item?
<jml> only indirectly.
<jml> move on :)
<jamesh> * Other business
<thumper> pressups?
<thumper> :)
<jml> thumper: slow but steady progress
<jml> jamesh: none from me.
<jamesh> okay.  Meeting ends
<jml> jamesh: thanks!
<jamesh> thanks everyone.
<Fujitsu> Yay, bugwatch flood.
<ddaa> oh, the patch to make bug expiration optional per project landed yesterday
<ddaa> (will probably only really matter on the next release though)
<distatica> For my SSH keys, I'm asked to insert the contents of a id_dsa.pub or id_rsa.pub which is obviously from the example on a linux system. However I am on windows, do I need to install cygwin for this or do I have another option?
<soren> distatica: Which ssh client are you using?
<distatica> I haven't installed one yet, I've used putty usually on windows, but I wasn't sure if I would need to install cygwin so I haven't bothered to download it.
<Amaranth> Is there some way to close a project?
<Amaranth> https://edge.launchpad.net/compizsettings/ is dead, I want to get rid of it
<Amaranth> or at least make launchpad stop trying to file compiz bugs against it
<jamesh> Amaranth: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> distatica: That really depends on what you want to do with your ssh key. putty supports key authentication.
<Amaranth> ah, goody, maybe now launchpad still stop messing up when i try to upstream bugs
<jamesh> distatica: does this help? http://bazaar-vcs.org/Bzr_and_SSH
<distatica> jamesh: reading now, bzr is the reason I need it..
<jamesh> I guessed :)
<jamesh> the SSH keys in Launchpad aren't used for anything else at present
<distatica> oh, hehe
<distatica> yes, this will work fine, I'll follow the windows instructions and check back if I encounter problems, thank you.
<Amaranth> alrighty then, question aksed: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19312
<jamesh> Amaranth: in the mean time, you can disable filing of new bugs by saying that the project does not use Launchpad for bug tracking ...
<Amaranth> awesome, now when i try to upstream compiz bugs it still says it's for the compiz-settings project but lets me put in a url
<jamesh> Amaranth: ah.  The problem seems to be the invalid packaging links
<jamesh> Amaranth: "compizsettings" says it is packaged as "compiz" in Ubuntu
<jamesh> I take it that this is not the case
<Amaranth> jamesh: nope
<jamesh> no?
<Amaranth> Who is allowed to do that?
<jamesh> Amaranth: I don't think it is easy to do that through the UI at present
<Amaranth> You can link things but you can't unlink them
<Amaranth> But who is allowed to link them?
<jamesh> Amaranth: perhaps update the ticket to ask for the packaging links to be removed rather than deactivating the project
<Amaranth> And why is a random project allowed to break package->upstream connections for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> No, the project is dead anyway
<Amaranth> So if I create a project, set it to use launchpad for bugs, and say it's packaged as gnome-screensaver in ubuntu then ubuntu people won't be able to link to gnome bugzilla bugs anymore?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: No, you can say the bug belongs to another project.
<Amaranth> I see no way to do that in the UI
<Amaranth> Otherwise I wouldn't be here
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: When you say that it affects a project in the first place, there is an option to say that it's not the one linked to the package.
<Amaranth> But you have to choose one that is in launchpad
<Fujitsu> Once the task is created, you're stuffed, due to a bug which means you can't reassign tasks for projects that use LP.
<Fujitsu> Right, but that doesn't mean it uses Launchpad for bug tracking.
<distatica> jamesh, or anyone really. Ok, I got all the putty stuff, I generated private and public keys, I opened my private key here, with my password, it's running in pageant, I copied and pasted the contents from my public key file to the launchpad edit ssh keys page, and it says invalid key. I even tried removing all line breaks to make sure it was all one line. Any thoughts?
<Amaranth> So I have to find a project that doesn't use launchpad for bugs and reassign to that just so I can then link to a completely unrelated bugzilla from another project?
<distatica> I tried with and without the BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY part.
<jamesh> distatica: the format it expects is the one-line form that openssh uses
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: No, you should have a project representing the real upstream project.
<distatica> jamesh: hmmmm.. that's what I tried to do..
<jamesh> distatica: something like "ssh-rsa $lots-of-chars $comment"
<Amaranth> Oh, right, this is "everything is in launchpad"
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: It's the only way to model it properly.
<Amaranth> Or you could not allow projects to screw with distros
<Fujitsu> (you don't see me defending Launchpad often, but this is somewhere I will)
<jamesh> distatica: iirc Launchpad does not accept a key without a comment at the end.  You can put whatever you want there though
<Amaranth> The connection should be the other way, someone managing the package in Ubuntu should say "this package comes from this project"
<Fujitsu> You can do it from either end at the moment, and cannot currently delete links. I believe the eletion feature has been deferred a number of times, and is still coming RSN.
<jamesh> Amaranth: for a long time we've talked about automating the linking process
<jamesh> just haven't gotten round to implementing it
<distatica> jamesh: hmm.. my comment comes before, maybe that's it.
<distatica> nope
<jamesh> Amaranth: if we have the release tarball for the project and the pristine source tarball for the package we can infer a link if they are identical
<distatica> jamesh: may I quick PM you?
<jamesh> distatica: sure
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I actually have written some stuff for the deletion feature last week.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Ah, very good.
<Fujitsu> So it's finally happenign?
<ddaa> it needs a bit more polish to be release-worthy, and even then it will be a transitional hack
<ddaa> until we re-do the whole upstream association ui
<ddaa> but it will address the critical "cannot delete link" issue in the short term
<Amaranth> This is probably the 100th time I've hit this
<Amaranth> And why I don't upstream bugs much, which upstream doesn't like
<ddaa> we realise it's a nuisance
<Fujitsu> It is ridiculous that they weren't either restricted or deletable in the first place, but it is being resolved.
<ddaa> but this is the sort of thing that are tricky to get done, for organisational reasons
<Fujitsu> What reasons would those be?
<ddaa> it is not within the core responsibility for any team
<kiko-zzz> or didn't use to be, until we invented foundations. :)
<ddaa> launchpad is all about linking things toghether, but that means that there's a lot of things which lies in the cracks between dimensions, to borrow from Dan Simmons.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Isn't it Soyuz?
<Fujitsu> I would have thought it would come under that, really.
<Amaranth> I thought it was malone
<Fujitsu> But I guess it is sort of more general and Foundations-ish.
<ddaa> other people would think it's Translations
<ddaa> Strictly speaking, it's part of "registry".
<Fujitsu> I guess that bits of Soyuz are Registryish... but the distinction looks very blurry.
<Fujitsu> Anyway, good to see it finally being sorted out!
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I think you starting to put your finger on why it's organisationally tricky :)
<Fujitsu> ddaa: I always thought some things were blurry, and wondered how they were handled.
<ddaa> "not as well as they should"
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: Thanks for the dgetting ability! I'll be watching for the edge rollout tomorrow.
<ddaa> Though we're getting better at it.
<Fujitsu> Wait, kiko-zzz, what are you doing up?
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Good to hear.
<Amaranth> heh, could have fixed my problem anyway
<Amaranth> found the place to change a link in the package side
<Amaranth> and there is a compiz project in launchpad already
<ubotu> New bug: #173853 in launchpad "Validation problem while choosing package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173853
<Kmos> there is a server for sparc ppa ?
<elmo> no, PPA only supports i386 and amd64 due to it's reliance on secure virtualization
<Kmos> elmo: thanks for the info :)
<Kmos> i've sent a package to ppa with architecture: sparc
<Kmos> and it's accepted :(
<Kmos> and published
<elmo> Kmos: the Architecture in the .dsc is 'sparc' only?
<Kmos> elmo: yes
<Kmos> elmo: it's afbinit package
<jamesh> Kmos: what is the URL of your PPA?
<elmo> Kmos: please file a bug on soyuz - it should reject such packages, I think
<Kmos> elmo: I think so
<Kmos> jamesh: 2 sec
<Kmos> jamesh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gothicx/+archive
<jamesh> Kmos: I only see a source package published
<Kmos> i've 8 packages in ppa
<jamesh> I mean for the afbinit package
<Kmos> jamesh: but it shouldn't be rejected?
<Kmos> and even not published
<jamesh> well, there isn't anything inherently bad about publishing the source package
<jamesh> although rejecting it would stop you from expecting it to be built :)
<Kmos> exactly
<Kmos> i think it would be built, because it was accepted
<Kmos> jamesh: you report the bug, or I do it ?
<jamesh> Kmos: you probably have more information on what you did and what you expected to happen
<Kmos> jamesh: ok =) i'll do it
<Kmos> done
<ubotu> New bug: #173866 in soyuz "When specific arch is not available at PPA, it should reject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173866
<mpt> hiya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!
<Hobbsee> hi BjornT 
<BjornT> hi Hobbsee 
<kiko> Fujitsu, I was up but then I went to sleep! this patch ate my dinner
<Fujitsu> kiko: A...ha.
<Hobbsee> mmm...hungry patches.
<frenchy> Is there a way to upload a file directly to "Download project files" on LP without using the web interface?
<frenchy> While I'm uploading my PPA via script, it would be great if I just updated the upstream tar.gz at the same time.  I use the "Download project file" page for hosting.
<kiko> frenchy, well, not right now, but it's very easy to script a web upload using something like zope's testbrowser
<frenchy> kiko: Thank you.  I'll have a read about that.
<kiko> frenchy, I actually have sort of an example script I can show you when you've done some reading of it
<kiko> it won't work for you because it requires some horrible hacks in testbrowser itself to make it simpler (I think)
<kiko> but the code is a good example
<frenchy> kiko: Sure, that sounds great.  At the moment it seems like any solution is a good solution.
<ubotu> New bug: #173899 in malone "E-mail interface isn't advertised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173899
<kiko> bug 173670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173670 in rosetta "IndexError on pluralforms during import" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173670 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<kervala> hi there :)
<kervala> i have some problems with my PPA (related to missing .mo files in generated .deb) :) who could help me please ? :)
<kervala> my PPA is located at : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kervala/+archive
<kervala> the .deb was build successfully but all .mo were removed :(
<kervala> in the log, i can see .mo were put in wxmtpchat_0.12-1_lpia_translations.tar.gz
<kervala> bu i can't find this file anywhere
<frenchy> kervala: Hi there, are you saying that when you build the deb yourself that the mo files are in there?
<ubotu> New bug: #173902 in soyuz "PPA "Activate" button is available even if I haven't accepted the terms of service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173902
<kervala> frenchy: yes :)
<kervala> all is correct when i build it locally
<kervala> .mo files are installed in /usr/share/locale/...
<kervala> but they disappears in .deb created by PPA
<frenchy> kervala: What command are you using to create your local deb?
<kervala> hum i will paste it :)
<kervala> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<kervala> my debian folder seems ok
<Hobbsee> cprov: can you give input into this?
<cprov> Hobbsee: we are still stripping translations in buildd, isn't it the expected effect ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: presumably not for those who want translations in their ppa
<cprov> Hobbsee: then the solution is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/136399, right ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136399 in soyuz "PPA builders performing normal Ubuntu binary mangling" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Adam Conrad (adconrad)
<Hobbsee> cprov: where do the translations debs get published?
<Hobbsee> cprov: ah, /dev/null
<cprov> Hobbsee: :( yes
<frenchy> Yeah, mine are the same, never noticed before.
<Hobbsee> cprov: without knowing the soyuz codebase from the inside, i would think so - assuming that the translations could be used, if they were not stripped.
<cprov> Hobbsee: the point is, they are stripped during the build, but they are not sent back to soyuz as the primary-archive uploads
<cprov> Hobbsee: so, the swallowing is done in the buildd itself
<kervala> ok thanks, so have i to create a new issue, add another comment or just wait ? :p
<Hobbsee> cprov: which means i'ts infinity's place to fix, presumably.
<cprov> Hobbsee: check you PPA binary changefiles (in +build/<1234> page)
<Hobbsee> cprov: i presume that lamont can't fix it?
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's not mine.  it's kervala 
<kervala> :)
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, lamont could do some investigation on this
<kervala> and i have another question : does PPA can sign .deb it build ?
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, you can also check yours and compare with the the same build happening in primary archive, you will see that the custom-translation tarball will be missing from the PPA binary upload.
<Hobbsee> cprov: it would be good to get this fixed.  however, you'll need to harass infinity, or lamont, from the inside.
<Hobbsee> kervala: would you be willing to hand over your bank card, and pin, to someone else, to make a purchase for you, where you could not see it?
<lamont> translation stripping is part of the normal build process for main
<lamont> pitti would be the one who understands it
<kervala> Hobbsee: i'm talking about "NOT AUTHORIZED" message when using Synaptic to download from PPA :) how i fix it ? (if it is possible)
<Hobbsee> kervala: you can't.  yet.
<Hobbsee> kervala: but, my question to you was related.
<kervala> ah ok, thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> kervala: if they were to be signed with your own key, it would be like the bankcard example above.
<kervala> ok i see :)
<Hobbsee> kervala: i don't think you want to do that :)
<kervala> hehe :p
<kervala> so i think .deb will be signed with a generic Ubuntu key... :p
<kervala> or a key especially for PPA
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> ppa key
<kervala> ok thanks :)
<lamont> kervala: the way you fix the lack of a sig on PPA right now is to mirror it somewhere and sign it. :(
<lamont> If I ruled the world, you would be able to have LP generate a key (which you could sign if you wanted) that was used for your PPA (and no other).  That keeps the secret key contained to the archive, and gets a unique signing-key for your PPA
<kervala> ok thanks but it's not very important :)
<Hobbsee> lamont: this requires that you trust that LP would not decide to use it for anything else.
<kervala> PPA is really cool even with its bugs :p
<lamont> Hobbsee: you're already trusting LP not to trojan the binaries... may as well complete the trust model...
<lamont> Hobbsee: the other way would be to generate a key pair and upload both... then you and LP have the key, and you can do things with it too...
<lamont> not sure which one scares me more..
<kervala> when the binary missing bug will be fixed, does it exist a method to force rebuild of the package(s) without incrementing the version ?
<Hobbsee> lamont: i'm thinking of a case where LP woudl decide to do other things with a key i signed.
<Hobbsee> if, per se, it ever turned evil
<Hobbsee> lamont: i think the latter would be more scary
<Hobbsee> from the start, it would be a comprimised key - there would be no absolute certainty that you had signed it, rather than someone who had used launchpad
<Hobbsee> lamont: and, if the sky fell in, and it got stuck in librarian, and then found.....
<Hobbsee> then anyone could find it, sign as me, and wreak havoc, until the key got revoked, and the mirrors updated
<MiserySalin> Hi there... I received a rejected-mail for my package. But I did the same like with every other package.
<MiserySalin> Rejected:
<MiserySalin> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<MiserySalin> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<MiserySalin> Can that be a new "problem" of bug #139619 ? ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139619 in soyuz "Allow orig.tar.gz from distribution repos" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139619 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> MiserySalin: did you build iwth -sd or -sa?
<MiserySalin> -sa
<Hobbsee> the orig.tar.gz is also listed in the .dsc and source.changes, i assume?
<Hobbsee> if so, yes, i'd say it's a side effect of the afore-mentioned bug.
<MiserySalin> yes, it's in .dsc-file
<MiserySalin> I tried a backport of the debian-version of http://packages.debian.org/sid/libfile-basedir-perl
<Hobbsee> but not source.changes?
<MiserySalin> it's in .sources, too
<MiserySalin> Maybe soyuz don't understand that it isn't the same in ubuntu (with same filename)
<Hobbsee> i'd say it's a side effect of that bug that cprov-lunch has not dealt with
<MiserySalin> yes, thanks....
<Hobbsee> but, i don't work on launchpad, so have not seen the internals
<ubotu> New bug: #173928 in rosetta "Showing empty packaged translations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173928
<ubotu> New bug: #173929 in launchpad "When recording a bug as affecting another upstream, do not try to set the upstream's bugtracker if the user chooses to use an existing upstream" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173929
<lamont> MiserySalin: if the .orig.tar.gz is already in the archive, with a different md5sum, then you probably can't upload it... only one copy of the file may exist
<MiserySalin> Well... why it isn't replaced with the new uploaded file?
 * lamont wonders if anyone filed a bug about queue-builder not knowing about ogre model..
<lamont> MiserySalin: for the same reason debian doesn't replace it when you do the same thing: that file is already out there on mirrors, etc.
<lamont> choices are: 1) use the one that's there. 2) change the version number.
<MiserySalin> change version number of orig.tar.gz? is that a good idea?
<lamont> ah.  bug 52698 is the ogre-bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52698 in soyuz "Auto-Dep retry algorithm doesn't check component" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52698
<lamont> MiserySalin: that's why there are occasionally things like foo_1.2.3.0.orig.tar.gz, while upstream has only released a 1.2.3
<lamont> cprov: is 52698 headed for a release anytime soon?
<MiserySalin> ahh... tricky ;-) ... thanks!
<lamont> MiserySalin: there's always room for a more detailed version number.. :0)
<cprov> lamont: I don't think we will have time for it in 1.1.12, so January is the best bet
<lamont> cprov: thanks.  it offends me. :)
<lamont> (the bug, not january)(
<cprov> lamont: uhm, I will try to do something on this earlier, but no guarantees, we are already fully booked this milestone.
<lamont> no worries
<lamont> where it mostly shows up is when there are multiple packages, and say some architecture with a couple thousand packages to build in universe, and the front part of each 30 minute window between queue-builder runs is spent trying to build the 5 packages in main that are hit by this bug.  every queue-builder run
<lamont> for today, I just tossed the 5 into the cellar (score==100) and now I don't have to worry about them so much
<lamont> until they are missing for something important in main because the build-deps got promoted to main :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #173976 in launchpad "resolved_upstream link says "open" instead of "resolved"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173976
<ubotu> New bug: #173981 in rosetta "NoneType exception while exporting KDE PO file" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173981
<ktenney> Howdy. is there a venue on Launchpad for general discussion of a project?
<ktenney> wiki-like?
<kiko> ktenney, not yet. we will RSN have mailing lists in beta, and wikis are a planned feature that aren't off the drawing board yet.
<kiko> ktenney, in the near term we can make it easy for your own hosted wiki to authenticate against launchpad
<ktenney> 'authenticate against' hmm
<ktenney> don't know that
<ktenney> but will look for it
<ktenney> is there a Launchpad announce list?
<kiko> ktenney, I mean in the OpenID sense.
<ktenney> ah
<kiko> ktenney, yeah, we announce to the -users list.
<ktenney> I'll subscribe. Thanks
<kiko> ktenney, what project are you using LP for?
<ktenney> kiko-afk: http://launchpad.net/zcadoc
<kiko-afk> ktenney, and lorenzo is helping out? what is awesome!
<kiko-afk> very nice logo
<ktenney> thx, yeah, it's been great fun
<kiko-afk> ktenney, lorenzo spent 4 months working with us here in brazil. it was fun! and he helped my dogs give birth to their puppies.
<kiko-afk> I really like him
<ktenney> a puppy midwife! cool. my daughter is training to be a people midwife :-]
<kiko-afk> ktenney, puppies are kinder creatures. but the pictures are gross!
<kiko-afk> anyway I need to be afk for a few hours. you hold down the fort while I'm out.
<ktenney> nice to meet you
<kiko-afk> my pleasure, see you shortly
<LaserJock> any Rosetta experts around?
<ubotu> New bug: #174013 in launchpad "'+' character is not valid for ubuntu wiki" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174013
<janimo> is there a plan for easily moveing packages in a PPA to a newer distro without uploading them? I have around gutsy 30 packages and I'd like them to be duplicated for hardy without creating new packages and changelogs just for that
<Ubulette> janimo, i doubt it. all debs for a given package end up in the same dir so they can't have the exact same version. you have to add something to differentiate per dist, hence changing changelog and re-upping.
<janimo> Ubulette: thanks. I know that's the case ATM, I was wondering if it's planned
<LaserJock> some kind of mangler perhaps
<javaJake> Hey
<thumper> Hey
<javaJake> Um, got a bug, was told to report it in syslog. Told me " PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report". Well, my sound works. :D
<javaJake> But I don't know what to report. I don't really know what information to give.
<thumper> javaJake: you can always start with a more general bug report and you should be told what to provide
<thumper> javaJake: is this for ubuntu?
<javaJake> Yes
<javaJake> OK, sounds good.
<javaJake> Um, what package would you suggest?
<javaJake> Hmmm, it's a kernel message. So I'll report it against the kernel
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> howdy
<Rinchen> nifty. it works
<Rinchen> so #launchpad is now mirrored on pibb
<LaserJock> Rinchen: is that a good thing? ;-)
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> It is for openid testing :-)
<Spads> oh, pibb is another one of those "social networking" sites
<LaserJock> yeah, apparently IRC isn't "social" enough
<wiggy> any launchpad developers/admins present?
<wiggy> we (plone in this case) are having a problem with the download service
<Kmos> wiggy: try to mail feedback@launchpad.net
<rick_h_> anyone have a link for the article on using LP/PPAs with bzr. I know I saw it, but my google is letting me down
<rick_h_> hmm, maybe I'm thinking of the autoppa stuff
<Rinchen> wiggy, what type of problem?
<wiggy> Rinchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/173096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173096 in malone "Misleading "Content-Encoding: gzip" header on downloads" [Undecided,New] 
<wiggy> that is confusing users and we're getting bugreports about it
<Rinchen> gah
<Rinchen> We had something similar (but not quite the same) happen a while ago. 
<wiggy> just removing that Content-Encoding header should be a simple and safe fix
<wiggy> I'm not aware of anything using that header
<Rinchen> wiggy, I'll ask around and see if someone can look into it tonight/tomorrow.
<wiggy> that would be awesome
<wiggy> we're very happy with it otherwise
<Rinchen> wiggy, worst case I'll have it triaged in the morning UK time
<wiggy> much appreciated
 * wiggy can go to bed untroubled now
<ubotu> New bug: #174037 in launchpad "Changes to bug status and adding comment not simultaneously possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174037
<ubotu> New bug: #174038 in soyuz "bad md5sum in Packages file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174038
#launchpad 2007-12-05
<jonnymind> Hello
<yoyo> hello all
<yoyo> can somebody help me with PPA pls ? I did a package build on PPA, called the package mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13~ppa2 instead of mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 and did add the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/myppa/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse" to my source.list. but apt-get-upgrade still install mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 and not my PPA version
<Hobbsee> 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13~ppa2 is lower than 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13
<Hobbsee> you need to use 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu14~ppa2
<Hobbsee> which means that it'll get replaced by the official 0ubuntu14 release
<yoyo> oh!
<yoyo> thanks !!
<yoyo> it's not easy to understand on the PPA help page.
<yoyo> any way, many thanks
<poolie> is there any way to remove my comments from abug?
<Hobbsee> no
<poolie> oh well
<Hobbsee> not without an admin doing it
<poolie> hello Hobbsee 
<poolie> it's not a big deal, it's just incorrect
<Hobbsee> heya poolie 
<poolie> i always think of you of some kind of composite of a tiger and a philosopher, not having met you
<Hobbsee> poolie: tiger and philosopher hey?  how do you get that?
<poolie> Hobbes
<Hobbsee> ahh
<poolie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobbes_%28disambiguation%29
<Hobbsee> poolie: you're on the central coast of nsw arent you?
<poolie> well, Sydney, which is on the central coast, but normally not described that way
<thumper> I've not heard Sydney described that way before
<poolie> you?
<poolie> about 3km from the harbour bridge
<Hobbsee> sydney as well, i thought you were further north
<Hobbsee> slacker.
<Hobbsee> you shoul dhave come to the release party then.
<poolie> oh, i thought you were in england
<poolie> and insomniac :)
<poolie> or nocturnal
<Hobbsee> haha
<poolie> i think i'd just arrived back from overseas or something
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, i'm somewhat of an insomniac by now, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> makes uni rather hellish
 * Hobbsee wishes she was in england.
<poolie> to be ontopic for a moment
<poolie> launchpad seems to be down...
<Hobbsee> poolie: edge appears to be.
<Hobbsee> no, now it's back.
<poolie> right, it's just edge
<Hobbsee> either way, you can do more about it than i can.
 * Hobbsee actually looks at teh disambigulation page
<Hobbsee> hrm.  hope most peopel don't check that ;)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It was edge being upgraded.
<Fujitsu> We now have dgetting.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> does it work?
<Fujitsu> Looks like it.
<thumper> dgetting?
 * thumper doesn't speak that language
 * Fujitsu FTBFSes, ANAISes, NBSes, etc.
<Hobbsee> thumper: man dget.
<Hobbsee> thumper: clearly you've done little-to-no packaging work :)
<thumper> Hobbsee: no, I've done no packaging at all
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ANAIS?
<poolie> a perfume? a writer? cross references thick and fast today..
<Hobbsee> a Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
<Fujitsu> Achitecture Not Allowed In Source
<Fujitsu> *Architecture
<poolie> staging is oopsing....
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: P-a-S equivalent, or something?
 * Hobbsee wonders why you are doing that, with the invention of p-a-s
<poolie> http://xkcd.com/353/
<Odd_Bloke> \o/
 * Hobbsee ponders replacing the NT4 systems with ubuntu tonight, just for randomness.
<ubotu> New bug: #174086 in malone "misspelling in notification message after filing a security bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174086
<thumper> poolie: oopsing on what?
<poolie> thumper, the code.staging.launchpad.net homepage
<thumper> poolie: didn't for me
<poolie> it was persistent for me but it's now gone
<poolie> thumper, to follow on from jamesh's comment
<thumper> from where?
<poolie> maybe the note about the version should so
<poolie> say
<poolie> "Launchpad uses Bazaar 0.92 (for staging.launchpad.net)" etc
<poolie> if it's not on the production server
<poolie> because they may vary
<poolie> uh
<poolie> he pointed out somewhere that the version shown there may not be what you get on bazaar.launchpad.net
<thumper> poolie: isn't that part of the point of "edge"?
<poolie> sure 
<poolie> um
<poolie> so, if i as a launchpad beta tester look at edge
<poolie> i'll see it says "launchpad is running bazaar 1.0rc1"
<poolie> but, that won't be true for the supermirro
<poolie> that's my point
<thumper> hmm, yeah
<thumper> so when are we going to get the smart server to announce its version?
<poolie> i was going to suggest ian do that soon
<poolie> so then it'll show it in bzr info
<poolie> but, for now
<poolie> i just thought mwh could improve the phrasing of that message
<poolie> as it's not factually correct at the moment
<poolie> if you see what i mean?
<jml> poolie: I'm responsible for the phrasing as is.
<jml> poolie: definitely open to suggestion.
<poolie> jml, basically just that, if it's not on the "main" launchpad (is that called production or something else?)
<poolie> it should say so
<poolie> maybe
<poolie> "staging.launchpad.net uses Bazaar 0.92"
<poolie> do you see what i mean?
<jml> ok.
<poolie> just to avoid confusion
<thumper> fair enough
<kiko-afk> I hate curl
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu?
<Fujitsu> kiko-afk: Morning.
<kiko-afk> morning
<Fujitsu> (wth are you doing up?)
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu, can you dget a dsc?
<kiko-afk> I'm waiting for the lab to open as I need a blood test
<Fujitsu> kiko-afk: I succeeded in doing so about 5 hours ago.
<kiko-afk> woo
<kiko-afk> that's great news
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<kiko-afk> I will try and use the same pattern for PPAs and the upload queue then
<Fujitsu> Sounds good.
<kiko-afk> that was such a fun bug to fix
<Fujitsu> That will make things much nicer for grabbing old versions.
<Fujitsu> Why?
<kiko-afk> because it was very easy
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<kiko-afk> and almost everything just fell into place
<Fujitsu> That's good to know.
<Fujitsu> And there's not much that can go wrong with it.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<kiko-afk> it was a pleasure!
<kiko-afk> of course
<kiko-afk> curl: (77) error setting certificate verify locations:
<kiko-afk>   CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<kiko-afk>   CApath: none
 * kiko-afk sighs at curl
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<kiko-afk> my certs dir is ruined, not sure why
<kiko-afk> anyway, off to lab, will bbiab. man am I hungry!
<Fujitsu> I got a similar thing on something curlish a while ago, and my certs dir wasn't ruined.
<Fujitsu> Bye!
<Fujitsu> Have fun :P
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<PibbRelay> <Matthew Revell> Good morning!
<PibbRelay> <matsubara> morning mrevell
<matsubara> this is really confusing
<PibbRelay> <https://launchpad.net/~mpt> Help, I'm stuck inside a PibbRelay!
 * Fujitsu is confused.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> :-)
 * Fujitsu is more confused still.
<Fujitsu> matsubara: Can you explain?
<matsubara> Fujitsu, we're trying this new pibb thing (pibb.com)
<Fujitsu> Ah, sounds evil.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> inded
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> er, indeed
<matsubara> it's specially confusing if you have a real IRC client logged in and a the pibbrelay
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<PibbRelay> <Odd_Bloke> There's an RSS feed.  Imagine the levels of pain during a developer meeting. :p
<Odd_Bloke> \o/
 * Odd_Bloke is perhaps more excited than he should be.
<PibbRelay> <Fujitsu> ** Fujitsu appears.
<Fujitsu> Lag.
<Odd_Bloke> Can we use LP pages as OpenID?
<Fujitsu> Not yet.
<Fujitsu> That's coming very soon, though.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> It's coming :-)
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> ** Rinchen gets back to work.
<PibbRelay> <Odd_Bloke> You're in #launchpad.  That is work, right?
<Odd_Bloke> How is the relaying done?
<kiko> ahoy
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, you just specify a launchpad URL as your login IIRC
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: I've just signed up for myopenid.com and used that.  I was actually wondering if the relay is something Pibb provide, because I might be interested in setting up something similar for a couple of other IRC channels.
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, you're at the limit of what I know about OpenID now (almost nothing at all). 
<kiko> jamesh and SteveA and Rinchen know much more
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, it utilizes the PibbRelay id to relay irc back and forth to Janrain's Pibb
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, it's optional and I was able to request it for testing
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, I see.
<Rinchen> the benefit is that it forces the use of a singular support channel (in this case, this irc channel)
<Rinchen> so you don't fragment
<Rinchen> BUT
<Rinchen> you get to extend the identity aspect of LP (once we enable OpenID) to communications
<Rinchen> it's just an interesting experiment at this point though
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah.
<Odd_Bloke> We've been looking at a few Java applet IRC clients to embed in the University of Warwick Computing Society's website.  We haven't really come up with anything of much use, so I was thinking about this as an alternative.
<Rinchen> they are also going to open up APIs and link it to jabber
<Rinchen> so you can sync it with any jabber or QUNU for example
<wiggy> anyone here working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/173096 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173096 in malone "Misleading "Content-Encoding: gzip" header on downloads" [Critical,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Brad Crittenden (bradcrittenden)
<wiggy> I'm wondering what the status is after the triage last night
<wiggy> james henstridge made a good suggestion for a short term solution
<kiko> wiggy, I would want francis or BjornT to talk to you about that
<kiko> there is much we can do when we decide what to try first :)
<wiggy> are either of them around?
<kiko> BjornT should be
<kiko> francis I'm not sure is on vacation. do you know Rinchen?
<wiggy> he's over 22 hours idle
<wiggy> I talked very briefly with him last night
<Rinchen> I do!
<Rinchen> wiggy, your bug has been triaged and bac is on it
<wiggy> excellent
<wiggy> we released plone 2.5.5 yesterday and will release 3.0.4 over the weekend
<wiggy> so we're getting a lot of downloads now
<kiko> wiggy, and bac is already up, so he might keep you posted of what's going on
<wiggy> excellent
<BjornT> wiggy: i think the plan is to have an admin modify our apache config today, so that the header won't be added.
<wiggy> that would be awesome
<bac> hi wiggy.  yes, i'm working with our admins and hope to have a solution later today.  feel free to ping me if you have questions.
<wiggy> I don't have any further question
<wiggy> I ran into something interesting btw
<wiggy> when I tried to add a URL to a bugreport about that issue launchpad gave an error
<wiggy> 100% reproducible: URL in the comment -> error
<kiko> wiggy, can I have an OOPS ID for that?
<wiggy> I'm sure I can create a new one
<wiggy> OOPS-704A824
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/704A824
<kiko> wiggy, hang on until I can get that OOPS 
<wiggy> no worries, I don't need to add that url to the issue anymore
<wiggy> it was just interesting to consistently get that error
<kiko> well it's not supposed to crash and it might be my fault!
<kiko> I changed one thing in the URL matching four days ago on edge
<Fujitsu> Why is it matching URLs at all? Just to linkify them?
<daou> does someone know about translation .pot file import policies? I uploaded one in July I think. I uploaded another one today, but it needs admin review.
<daou> I though only 1 .pot file needs admin review
<wiggy> you can linkify by running through something like plone.intelligentext
<Fujitsu> daou: Does it, perchance, have a different nam
<Fujitsu> *name?
<daou> same name
<daou> both generated with xgettext
<daou> with identical arguments
<kiko> wiggy, ho ho ho
<kiko> wiggy, that's a gmb or allenap bug!
<kiko> gmb, allenap: https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/2007-12-05/A824
<kiko> allenap, I think that goes away with aliases though :)
<wiggy> while I'm here anyway :)
<wiggy> how long does it normally take before a launchpad bugreport is looked at?
<wiggy> I was hoping that https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/162008 would be an easy fix as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162008 in malone "invalid Message-Id" [Undecided,New] 
 * Fujitsu laughs.
 * Fujitsu goes back to his cave.
 * wiggy finding launchpad emails in his spam folder due to that
<gmb> kiko: Yeah, I think that aliases will fix that one.
<kiko> wiggy, it can takes seconds to years. it depends on whether we like you. <wink>
 * Hobbsee waves
<ubotu> New bug: #174131 in launchpad "Similar "project not setted up for translation" strings displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174131
<flacoste> barry: meeting time?
<barry> hello everybody!  for the next 45 minutes or so we'll be conducting the americas/europe launchpad reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<gmb> me
<barry> flacoste: :)
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> me
<mwhudson> me
<intellectronica> me
<flacoste> mw
<flacoste> sinzui: ping
<flacoste> statik: ping
<barry> bac: ping
<statik> me
<bac> me
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process changes
<barry>    * On-call reviewer
<barry>    * Cover letter
<barry>    * Death to [trivial]
<barry>    * Tool update
<barry>  * Re-combining with Asia``Pac?
<barry> welcome everyone!
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry> week += 1 ?  anybody know they can't make it?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Barry to edit him some wikis about on-call procedures
 * barry sucks
 * barry still needs to edit him some wikis
<sinzui> me
 * bac won't make next week (and only watching with one eye this week)
 * sinzui NEEDED coffee
<barry> bac: np, thanks
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> can i say how awesome the queue looks now?
<flacoste> on-call reviewers rocks
<statik> on-call reviewers are amazing
<mwhudson> no branches more than a day old
<barry> flacoste: oh yes
<barry> the funny thing is, even doing a full day of on-call reviewing, i feel much more productive than before
<intellectronica> i forgot to look in the general queue when starting. i'll do the one branch that's there later
<bac> on-call seems to be working well
 * intellectronica <3 on call reviews
<mwhudson> i have one concern, but i'll raise that in a second :)
<barry> mwhudson: cool, we'll be there momentarily
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> mentors aren't reviewing any branches
<barry> i don't think there's much to say about this
 * ddaa feels concerned about not reviewing anything
<mwhudson> because the on-call reviewing is working excessively awesomely well
 * gmb feels the same as ddaa
<barry> mwhudson: good point :)
<statik> what about having the mentee work with the on-call reviewer?
<intellectronica> gfm
<statik> screen sharing?
<mwhudson> so my idea
<ddaa> And I cannot spare one fully day to be on-call ATM.
<intellectronica> gmb, ddaa: why don't you take on shifts together with your mentors?
<mwhudson> was that a mentoree should sign up to be on call at the same time as a reviewer
<ddaa> intellectronica: see previous message :)
<flacoste> ddaa: it needs to be the whole day
<mwhudson> i have another point, which is that a whole day of being on call is a pretty long time
<intellectronica> it usually doesn't work to a full day. i've done coding last week, and today i have plenty of time too
<flacoste> more so that your day is in a different tz than barry
<mwhudson> flacoste: i don't understand what you are saying here
<barry> intellectronica: i also found on monday that there was nothing left to review at some point in the day
<sinzui> I'm tempted to say that I will stop accepting reviews two hours before I stop.
<flacoste> mwhudson: i meant that the whole day for ddaa doesn't make sense since it doesn't coincide with barry (because of time zones)
<barry> flacoste: but if i had a review or two of ddaa's to mentor at the start of my day, that would be fine
<mwhudson> flacoste: ah
<sinzui> barry: There was nothing left because I accepted some large branches on Friday. I did them over the weekend,
<Am|Birthday> So is the team merging stuff in now?
<barry> sinzui: you just have to do that every weekend, then. :)
<salgado> Am|Birthday, yep, it is. file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion to get teams merged
<Am|Birthday> and that doesn't merge the users?
<Am|Birthday> i don't want the users from the one team, i just want all of its bug assignments and such
<mwhudson> so for a proposal: when a reviewer is on call
<barry> so i'm +1 on recruits signing up for on-call coinciding with their mentors
<bac> i did nothing but reviews yesterday and didn't get to them all
<mwhudson> he should consider asking his mentorees to do some of the reviews that come his way?
<barry> mwhudson: we could try that
<salgado> Am|Birthday, that's right, members are not carried from one team to the other. (we're in a meeting here, btw)
<intellectronica> bac: but hopefully it evens out statistically in the end
<Am|Birthday> oh, sorry
 * mwhudson doesn't have any mentorees, so this doesn't affect him too much :)
<bac> intellectronica: sure.  just throwing out another data point
<barry> bac: it's fine if you can't get to them all on your day.  just kick it to the next on-call reviewer
<barry> you can only do what you can do
<gmb> mwhudson: See, the problem is there that you're losing the upside of being an on-call reviewer, which is that you clear your deck deliberately.
<salgado> gmb, we can give that a try tomorrow. what do you think?
<bac> barry: did that. 
<mwhudson> gmb: true
<gmb> salgado: That works for me, but I'd rather treat it as on-call time. If I don't it means that I'm going to be task-switching, which isn't great.
<rick_h_> PPA question, my lpia build is failing for gutsy with packages not avail. Yet 386/64bit are ok and all three in hardy are ok. Anything I can do/should I do to get the lpia working?
<bac> Q: have we reduced the branch size limit?  there was some discussion.
<barry> hmm, so there's still some experimentation to be had with mentors + on-calls.  perhaps those of us mentoring should contact your recruit and work something out.  then let us know how it goes.
<Hobbsee> rick_h_: got a link to the build log?
<mwhudson> three on call reviewers tomorrow then, we should blaze through the queue :)
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10746560/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.gnome-do_0.1%7Ebzr101_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<salgado> mwhudson, good point. it may not be a good idea to have all three of us tomorrow... not sure
<mwhudson> let's see how it goes
<barry> mwhudson: three? are you counting jml?
<mwhudson> barry: no, me, salgado and gmb
<gmb> Just to make it clear: I want to do on-call reviews. It's just the logistics need figuring out :)
<barry> mwhudson: oh right :)
<intellectronica> we need more on call reviewers to sign on on other days too. people shouldn't be afraid, it doesn't have to steal all your time
<salgado> barry, we need to find another mentor for gmb as I'm leaving on vacation next week.  (not sure it is the right time to raise this, though)
 * gmb was going to raise the same point :)
<bac> intellectronica: you mean to sign up for more than one day?
 * barry looks to mwhudson :)
<mwhudson> i can mentor gmb from now until xmas
<barry> mwhudson: awesome, thanks
<mwhudson> (then i'm off for a chunk of time)
<Hobbsee> rick_h_: looks like a lpia gutsy build problem (missing deps)
<barry> mwhudson: right!  good luck :)
<gmb> mwhudson: Thanks :)
<mwhudson> (and not coming back to this meeting, come to think of it)
<intellectronica> bac: no, for reviewers who still haven't signed up at all to sign up for some of the empty slots
<barry> gmb: let us know how it goes, what works, and what doesn't
<gmb> barry: Will do.
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: right, but the control file hasn't changed from the last build, the other versions built fine, and the hardy version (only change changelog to hardy and reuploaded) works for lpia
<bac> intellectronica: i thought all eligible reviewers had signed up
<mwhudson> intellectronica: the only reviewers who haven't signed up are team leads 
<mwhudson> and maybe jamesh
<barry> and the recruits
<kiko> bac, mwhudson: jamesh is signed up, but we want to get the recruits in
<salgado> jamesh, is there
<bac> james is on monday
<mwhudson> ah, ok, i am out of date :)
<intellectronica> mwhudson: actually, you're right. guess we simply need more reviewers :)
<barry> intellectronica: +1, though we decided to wait at least to the end of this cycle
<Hobbsee> rick_h_: do you care sufficiently about lpia for gutsy?
 * barry wouldn't be adverse to his recruit signing up for a slot
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: honestly not sure. I've not messed with it at all and without lp stats I can't know how many use it ;)
<ddaa> barry: glad to but not right now
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: I figured I'd see if there was something I can do. New to packaging so maybe this is a "learning" oppertunity
<barry> ddaa: okay.  please keep it in mind though.  we want to get you some branches to review!
<barry> anything else?
<barry> 5
<ddaa> I'm struggling under a couple of items I want to get rolling without distractions.
<barry> 4
<barry> ddaa: cool
<bac> size limit
<barry> 3
<bac> has it changed?
<barry> bac: didn't we say 800 lines?
<barry> over that and you need special dispensation
<bac> thanks
<Hobbsee> rick_h_: not overly - looks like some stuff hasnt' built yet due to the new stuff in security. 
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Review process changes
<barry>    * On-call reviewer
<flacoste> actually, the 800 lines wasn't official
<mwhudson> see above :)
 * barry thinks we've covered this
<barry> flacoste: no?
<flacoste> the official limit is still 2000
<ddaa> oops wrong window
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: ok, then I won't worry about it for now and I'll see if the next update I do works out
<rick_h_> Hobbsee: thanks for taking a peek at it
<barry> flacoste: let's make it official then :)
<flacoste> no, i suggested reducing it to 800 lines
<flacoste> if barry says its official, it is!
<barry> of course, i'll probably be the first to violate it :)
<sinzui> barry: say official
<Hobbsee> rick_h_: no problem.
<barry> official
<salgado> who can give the special dispensation?
<barry> salgado: the reviewer
<sinzui> \0/
<gmb> This is what's lacking in IRC meetings - the chairman needs a gavel.
 * barry will send a message to launchpad@ and edit him some wikis
<Hobbsee> lamont: i'm not sure if i missed something...but isnt concordia supposed to take all the security builds?  otherwise, what's the point of having it?
<wiggy> there's always /kick
<barry>    * Cover letter
<flacoste> please send them to Launchpad reviews!!!!
<barry> pastebin and email seems to be working well.  any comments?
<flacoste> some cover letters didn't make it on-list
<flacoste> which i find sad
<gmb> barry: For the ones I've received, email is much nicer :)
<barry> flacoste: should we outlaw pastebin?
<flacoste> i'd love to read them (instead of whole)
<mwhudson> also, please reply to the cover letters that are on launchpad reviews
<gmb> barry: +1!
<mwhudson> when sending your review
<flacoste> barry: I don't care about pastebin, if they are also mailed to launchpad-reviews, i'm fine with them being in two places
<barry> mwhudson: that's trickier because utilities/review doesn't play nice with emailed cover letters
<kiko> I get mad when cover letters go missing!
<Hobbsee> oh noes, a mad kiko!
<intellectronica> mwhudson: the problem with that is that my email "client" doesn't give me good options when formatting those emails, so i prefer to edit in emacs and use the script to send it out. i do see the value in replying, though
<mwhudson> barry: maybe utilities/review nees to grow some smarts then
 * barry looks to mwhudson and gmb
 * gmb saw that coming
<mwhudson> let's not make it a requirement for now then
<flacoste> intellectronica: doesn't your email client have a 'Insert file' option?
<mwhudson> and we'll have a think about tool support
<barry> should cover letters be emailed only when you know who's reviewing your branch?
<intellectronica> flacoste: i don't think it will inline it, no
<flacoste> intellectronica: get a real email client :-p
<barry> flacoste: such a beast does not exist
<BjornT> barry: you haven't use mutt? :)
<flacoste> barry: i think it is fine to email launchpad-reviews in general if you don't have a reviewer
<gmb> mutt ftw!
<mwhudson> ........ like ..... the review submission script could generate the message id and store it in the db, then utilities/review could retrieve it and put in an in-reply-to header ....
<barry> :)
<barry> BjornT: does mutt run in xemacs? :)
<mwhudson> mutt is terrible
<gmb> mwhudson: We need a tool to that. Oh, wait...
 * mwhudson hides
<ddaa> what about we go back to topic?
<mwhudson> ddaa +1
<flacoste> and say Cover letter: mailed to list
<flacoste> on PendingReviews
<intellectronica> another thing about cover letters - it would be good if we had a template that matches the template on PR. sometimes not all the relevant information ends up in the cover letters. if it did we could slowly but surely get rid of PR
 * sinzui ponders ftw--free the weasels.
<BjornT> barry: well, that can probably be arranged :) at least you can use emacs as the editor in mutt
<mwhudson> intellectronica: ah yes
<barry> BjornT: :)
<mwhudson> a cover letter template would be a good thing
<barry> does someone want to volunteer to write this template?
<barry> and check it in
<flacoste> intellectronica: +1
<intellectronica> ok, i'll do it
<BjornT> talking about cover letters, i personally prefer the actual diff being attached to the e-mail as well.
 * barry will rs a branch to add such a thing to utilities
<barry> intellectronica: thanks
<mwhudson> BjornT: my tool does that :)
 * barry looks to mwhudson and gmb
<gmb> BjornT: Me too.
 * gmb saw that coming too.
<BjornT> mwhudson: good, let's use your tool then :)
<sinzui> BjornT: Me too
<flacoste> mwhudson: should we use your tool now?
 * barry skips ahead
 * mwhudson is waiting for barry to say "Tool update"
<barry>    * Tool update
<mwhudson> so i wrote https://launchpad.canonical.com/LPReviewPluginDocs
<kiko> now we're talking
<mwhudson> i think the plugin is usable now
<mwhudson> it has the plumbing but is not yet set up to talk to gmb's thingy
<kiko> mwhudson, will it CC: launchpad-reviewers? 
<mwhudson> feedback would be nice, i guess :)
<kiko> mwhudson, or can we put that in a config file?
<mwhudson> kiko: it will
<flacoste> mwhudson: i have a suggestion
<kiko> I guess a config file is what I'm looking for, but we can use aliases
<mwhudson> kiko: well, it reads from bzr's locations.conf
<flacoste> mwhudson: could it be made to output a PendingReviews stanza?
<flacoste> so that we could add it easily to PendingReviews?
<mwhudson> flacoste: i guess it could, yes
 * kiko hates PendingReviews
<flacoste> old them
<kiko> mwhudson, so
<mwhudson> flacoste: we are trying to kill PR of course, but in the mean time...
<kiko> mwhudson, would the same plugin update the stanza?
<flacoste> that's my idea
<flacoste> until gmb finishes his side
<kiko> or would there be a do-review stanza?
<kiko> err command
<barry> just make pending-reviews work and i'd happily kill PendingReviews
<mwhudson> kiko: currently there is a review-submit command
<kiko> ah
<mwhudson> kiko: at some point there should be a way of registering an in-process branch
<mwhudson> that doesn't exist yet
<kiko> mwhudson, and that would submit a reply and/or update the stanza.
<kiko> gotcha
<mwhudson> (shouldn't be too hard though)
<barry> mwhudson: i propose that you email launchpad@ about this and encourage users to start banging on it
<BjornT> mwhudson: can it send/compose the mail using a specific mail client?
<mwhudson> barry: ok
<mwhudson> BjornT: not really
<barry> mwhudson: awesome
<barry> okay we have 8 minutes left, and i have one more topic (i'm skipping [trivial] for now)
<BjornT> mwhudson: ok. i might send you a patch later, then :)
<mwhudson> BjornT: it uses $EDITOR to edit the cover letter (the content of the email) or you can write it in whatever editor you like and say --cover ~/cover.txt
<barry>  * Re-combining with Asia``Pac?
<mwhudson> (then it just sends it with smtplib)
<barry> mwhudson: apologies for cutting the tool talk short
<mwhudson> barry: no, go ahead
<barry> jml and i had a discussion last week about recombining the reviewers meetings
<barry> the big problem is that asiapac feels that their meetings are kind of pointless
<kiko> was there a suggestion to addressing the timezone split?
<barry> i often feel like it's difficult to communicate with them, or come to decisions, etc. because of the lag
<kiko> rotating meetings like the distro team does?
<barry> kiko: shared/rotating pain
<kiko> yeah
<mwhudson> it seems like a combined meeting is going to be inhumane to someone
<kiko> right
<kiko> but it doesn't have to be inhumane every week to the same person
<barry> mwhudson: yeah.  if it werent't for the eu though i'd propose a time in the us evening, au morning
<mwhudson> true enough i guess
<barry> but that's in the middle of the night for eu so that sucks
<barry> oh, one other thing
<mwhudson> barry: well, if it weren't for the us, etc
<barry> we talked about doing these meetings only once a cycle
<barry> instead of every week
<barry> mwhudson: :)
<flacoste> barry: you mean the combined meeting would happen only once a cycle?
<barry> so once a cycle would reduce the pain further. but is that enough?
<flacoste> we would still have a weekly regional reviewers meeting?
<BjornT> barry: have you considered moving the AsiaPac meeting so that you can attend it?
<barry> flacoste: well asiapac doesn't feel like they need weekly meetings
<mwhudson> this sounds like a discussion that could happen on list
<barry> BjornT: that's another possibility.
<kiko> strines don't need no steenkin meetings
<barry> mwhudson: yes.  i wanted to give y'all a heads up here though. but definitely will move this to the m.l.
<mwhudson> barry: cool
<flacoste> barry: do you feel we don't need a weekly meeting?
<barry> quick poll: do you all feel like weekly ameu reviewer meetings are useful, or would less often be okay?
<flacoste> or is the suggestion that the current reviewers meeting continue
<flacoste> but no weekly AsiaPac
<barry> flacoste: that's an open question
<flacoste> and once a cycle there's a full-team meeting
<mwhudson> i think the weekly meetings are useful
 * flacoste too
<statik> less often would be ok now that the on-call reviewer thing is working so well. before I felt like weekly meetings were more necessary
<mwhudson> though maybe two of the three groups could meet each week
<salgado> I think we could try having it less often and see how it goes
<mwhudson> (options, options)
<flacoste> well, on-call reviewers is still an ongoing experiment
<flacoste> and we do a lot of useful feedback during these meetings
<flacoste> and we want more experiments in the future
<flacoste> so having weekly meetings to feel how these experiments are going
<flacoste> is very useful
<flacoste> imho
<bac> weekly meetings are useful.  once-per-cycle is too infrequent.
<barry> flacoste: good feedback, thanks
<flacoste> it sucks thought that AsiaPac feels that they are out of the feedback loop
<flacoste> and the fact that they feel their weekly meeting is useless is something that needs addressing
<barry> flacoste: yes, absolutely
 * barry will schedule more time to discuss options with jml
<barry> okay, we're over.  any last minute comments on anything?
<kiko> salgado needs to send me my review.
<barry> 5
<kiko> or else nobody has lunch today
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<salgado> we still have plenty of time, kiko. we never have lunch before 1400 anyway. ;)
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks everyone!
<flacoste> thanks barry
<mwhudson> thanks barr
<mwhudson> y
<kiko> ha ha
 * barry goes to write a new branch just so he can try review-submit
<radix> review-submit??
 * mwhudson has been writing bzr plugins
<kiko> radix, you said it man
<radix> mwhudson: do the bzr plugins do something totally awesome?
<mwhudson> radix: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LPReviewPluginDocs
<mwhudson> radix: it might be a bit launchpad-process specific in places
<radix> oh yeah, ok
<radix> what I need is a submit-review plugin that adds a comment to a given ticket number that says the fix is available and adds the "review" tag to the ticket :)
<radix> (or a real review system in LP ;)
<mwhudson> python-bug-helpers!!
<mwhudson> yeah, working on that too
<radix> :-)
<mwhudson> i'm not sure any of the things my plugin does would really help for what you want to do
<Rinchen> hi kiko-fud 
<kiko-fud> bac, is there a workaround for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/162535 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162535 in launchpad "no way to change details for download file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Brad Crittenden (bradcrittenden)
<kiko-fud> hi Rinchen 
<bac> kiko-fud: not yet
<sidnei> hey bac, kiko told me to nag you about a bug :)
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> I do that sort of thing
<bac> hi sidnei.  consider me nagged 
<bac> :)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Nov 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting
<sidnei> it's #162535, just been bitten by it
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: s https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Nov 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<bac> sidnei: yeah, i'm aware of that one and will be triaging it soon.  sorry for the inconvenience.
<sidnei> bac: great, thank you!
<bac> sidnei: np.  it was nice to chat with you last friday, btw.
<sidnei> bac: wish i could have said more, i was in a rush, about to leave
<ubotu> New bug: #174186 in malone "https redirects pose download problem" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174186
<ubotu> New bug: #174204 in launchpad "Librarian needs to store encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174204
<thumper> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #174218 in launchpad "Better code browsing paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174218
<ubotu> New bug: #174224 in launchpad "launchpadlibrarian sends wrong content-type header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174224
<rgov> I have found a vulnerability in Launchpad, whom should I contact?
<sidnei> the hackers!
<sidnei> :)
<Peng> You could file a bug with the security flag checked.
<Peng> Or send it to full-disclosure. :)
<rgov> Nah it's not very interesting
<Kmos> rgov: try mail: feedback@launchpad.net
#launchpad 2007-12-06
<poolie> hi
<poolie> where has the ui for requesting a svn import gone to?
<sidnei> search for vcsimport
<thumper> poolie: it is still the VCS details on a product series
<thumper> poolie: (for now)
<NerdyNick> So i'm somewhat new to Hosting projects on Launchpad. and I'm wondering what the common procedures are for branches/series/milestone
<NerdyNick> Like do you do all the work on the trunk branch. Then once your ready for a release you branch that off. or what
<jml> NerdyNick: there's a couple of different approaches you could take.
<jml> NerdyNick: The Bazaar project do something like what you just described
<jml> except that most of their work is done in other, feature-specific branches which are integrated into trunk after being reviewed by other developers.
<NerdyNick> jml: What method would you suggest for building a CMS style framework in Django
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you broke it.
<Amaranth> I blame automatix
<jml> NerdyNick: I think it's hard to get much better than the Bazaar development process.
<Hobbsee> no, you broke it.  not automatix
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: and i could have *sworn* this was -desktop, too
<jml> NerdyNick: it depends more on your community than on your product, I think.
<NerdyNick> jml: What would you suggest for this type of project. https://launchpad.net/loco-django/
<NerdyNick> jml: I've been more of an SVN user. So i'm pretty much trying to understand how the bzr users tend to setup there projects and what works best for them.
<jml> ok.
<jml> NerdyNick: So, if it were me, I'd have a trunk ('development focus') branch and then branch from it for releases.
<jml> NerdyNick: I wouldn't do much (any) work on trunk directly. I'd work in other, published branches 
<jml> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/loco-django/member-photo-feature
<jml> and then merge those into trunk once they were complete.
<NerdyNick> Ok
<NerdyNick> So when you branch off a release would you do that at the rc1 level or once you think its stable
<NerdyNick> and then just apply bug fixes to the branch and/or the trunk
<jml> not sure.
<jml> again, the Bazaar projects makes a 1.0 branch, then releases a tarball of that as 1.0rc1
<NerdyNick> Ok
<NerdyNick> So now how do the Series come into play. Any ideas
<jml> yeah
<jml> you just create a series for a release or what have you
<jml> and then assign the branch to that series.
<NerdyNick> Ok. So its just a way of better explaining what a branch is. 
<NerdyNick> and grouping each release of that branch. i.e rc1 rc2 stable
<jml> well
<jml> you can also file bugs against a series, iirc
<jml> they aren't just for code
<NerdyNick> So its kind of a way of saying at this point in the code we completed these task, created these releases, solved these bugs, and here is all the code involved
<jml> well, it can also be used for planning
<jml> As in "We want to fix these bugs before we cut this release"
<jml> You can create a series before there's a branch for it, iirc.
<spiv> Yeah, you can.
<jml> of course, you might want to just ignore the feature altogether.
<jml> a lot of Launchpad is opt-in -- you can choose what works best for you.
<NerdyNick> ok
<NerdyNick> I think I got it down now. Thanks for the help
<jml> NerdyNick: np
<ubotu> New bug: #174331 in rosetta "No distribution language page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174331
<ubotu> New bug: #174333 in rosetta "Distribution series language page doesn't link to the same language in other series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174333
<ubotu> New bug: #174335 in launchpad "[remote-bug-watcher] GStreamer's Trac has switched to https" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174335
<ubotu> New bug: #174336 in rosetta "Distribution series page has no list of translators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174336
<ubotu> New bug: #174339 in malone "Truncated comments should be loadable on the bug page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174339
<mdke> is there still no way to unsubscribe a team?
<LucidFox> Is there a way to find an email address of a Launchpad user, to credit a translation?
<mdke> LucidFox: only if they choose to reveal it on their person page
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mrevell> Howdy all
<ubotu> New bug: #174364 in malone "Automatic bug tracker creation code needs to ensure the automatically created name is not used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174364
<ubotu> New bug: #174368 in launchpad "Search query triggering error in tsearch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174368
<ubotu> New bug: #174370 in launchpad "Completely unrelated team notified for personal bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174370
<ubotu> New bug: #174375 in launchpad "Distribution drivers permissions may need redesign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174375
<ubotu> New bug: #174383 in malone "Pie chart isn't useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174383
<ubotu> New bug: #174387 in malone "List most-subscribed-to bugs on project Bugs page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174387
 * Fujitsu waves at kiko.
<ubotu> New bug: #174390 in launchpad ""Page not found" text suggests Launchpad is riddled with broken links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174390
<kiko> hey Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> It *isn't* riddled with broken links? Soyuz in particular has quite a few.
<kiko> how's it going? PQM rejected my fix for bug 157830
<kiko> err
<kiko> bug 157840
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157840 in launchpad "No date of registration is displayed for an active account" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157840 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Fujitsu> -ECHAN?
<kiko> that's me!
<Fujitsu> Oh, that sounds nice.
<kiko> I was just making conversation
<kiko> there is a serious broken link problem in the soyuz build pages
<Fujitsu> If things aren't published, they don't exist, so the links are broken.
<Fujitsu> Some SourcePackageReleases are in fact linked to as DistroSeriesSourcePackageReleases, when they're no longer published there..
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #174394 in malone "Distribution Bugs search should suggest package-specific searches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174394
<ubotu> New bug: #174398 in launchpad ""Try Again" button on timeout pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174398
<ubotu> New bug: #174399 in malone "The Bugzilla external bug tracker is too restrictive with remote bug ids." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174399
<ubotu> New bug: #174404 in malone "Provide CSV export for bug listings." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174404
<ubotu> New bug: #174413 in launchpad-answers "Enable projects to allow FAQ based searches against a Project-Group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174413
<BjornT> for those interested, the weekly launchpad developer will soon start in #launchpad-meeting
<mrevell> BjornT: Are you leading?
<kiko> launchpad takes over FREAKNODE!!
<BjornT> mrevell: i think so :) but maybe you'd like to do it? i wouldn't mind that
<mrevell> BjornT: Erm, I am grateful for the offer but I have to decline, I'm afraid. Although I will be paying attention to the meeting, I have to focus one of my eyes on writing mini-specs.
<mrevell> BjornT: I don't have a user-affecting issue this week, due to our sprint.
<BjornT> mrevell: ok
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: s https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Dec 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Dec 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 174364, 174368, 174371
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174364 in malone "Automatic bug tracker creation code needs to ensure the automatically created name is not used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174368 in launchpad "Search query triggering error in tsearch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174371 in shipit "shipit.kubuntu.com is returning a Page not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174371
<statik> I must have missed roll-call, something is funny with my IRC. I'm here
<intellectronica> statik: #launchpad-meeting
<jamesh> statik: for some reason we are on #launchpad-meeting instead
<kiko> jamesh, see email to the list
<kiko> and statik too, slacker
<Hobbsee> ...because you got the address wrong, you nutter.
<Hobbsee> oh, ignore that.
<Hobbsee> it's not a random user :)
<Rinchen> now we just need to actually register #launchpad-meeting and we'll be in good shape
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: need help, or you're right?
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, we can't register the channel because Ubuntulog has op
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: grumble.
<Rinchen> yep
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: want me to pull strings, or will you fix it?
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: you need to append "launchpad bug" to any bug you want ubotwo to answer to, btw
<Rinchen> I wanted to set it up just #launchpad
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, if you could ping the ops, that would be just ducky
<Hobbsee> #launchpad is registered...
<Hobbsee> it'll be a staffer job.
<Hobbsee> in fact, it will have to be a staffer that is known to us, as it doesnt' fall in the ubuntu namespace
<Rinchen> re: #launchpad,  that was... #launchpad-meeting to be setup in chanserv just like #launchpad
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: your access control for here doesn't make sense anyway.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> may as well use *!*@canonical/launchpad/* as allowed op people
<ubotu> New bug: #174432 in launchpad "Project registration fields don't say what they'll be used for" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174432
<ubotu> New bug: #174439 in launchpad "Oops-tools branch should be managed through pqm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174439
<PibbRelay> <Hobbsee> hello?
<PibbRelay> <Hobbsee> /clear
<Hobbsee> mpt: what did you tell me the correct address was for managing email addresses was?
<Hobbsee> mpt: and why did it not get fixed with the recent rollout?
<Hobbsee> (or did we not get another rollout, it was just the dget to edge thing?)
<Hobbsee> cprov-lunch: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #174446 in malone ""Report a bug" page for non-Bugs-using project assumes you're not the registrar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174446
<Hobbsee> kiko: okay, who broke launchpad, and why?
<Hobbsee> kiko: it appears to be spamming all team members of failed builds from dogfood, when there's a listed email contact address, and it's set to "email the address" rather than contacting everyone individually?
<Hobbsee> (ppa)
<kiko> Hobbsee, from dogfood?
<kiko> dogfood doesn't send email last I checked
<kiko> bigjools, cprov-lunch, mthaddon?
<Hobbsee> kiko: do you want a copy of the email?
<mthaddon> kiko, hi
<bigjools> yes yes, wassup?
<kiko> bigjools, ^^^
<Hobbsee>  * Build Log: http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/10661832/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kde4libs_4%3A3.96.0-1ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Hobbsee>  * Builder: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium
<Hobbsee> makes it appear from dogfood, anyway
 * bigjools will turn off the email on dogfood
<Hobbsee> ~100 spam is not exactly cool
<Hobbsee> particularly with people who arent' exactly happy at launchpad to begin with
<bigjools> cprov-lunch is testing some new build stuff
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't remember, I think it was plus an "s" if the broken link didn't have one, or minus one if it did
<mpt> e.g. +editemail <=> +editemails
<Hobbsee> mpt: ah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> mpt: could have sworn i tried that :)
<bigjools> Hobbsee: please let me know if it happens any more
<Hobbsee> mpt: hah.  i can't remove them anyway.  it says it has been removed, but still shows up.
 * Hobbsee checks on !dogfood
<Hobbsee> nope.  broken.
<bigjools> it's still sending?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: haven't seen anything as yet, have asked the affected parties to poke me if they see more
<Hobbsee> bigjools: was meaning this mail thing.
<Hobbsee> as in, removing addresses
 * Hobbsee files a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #174450 in launchpad "Tabs make no visual distinction between main pages and subsidiary pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174450
<cprov> Hobbsee: sorry, dogfood was not supposed to send build-failure-notification.
<Hobbsee> cprov: apparently it does :)
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's a miss-configuration, I will fix that.
 * Hobbsee files another bug.
<Hobbsee> cprov: cool :)
 * bigjools sighs
<ubotu> New bug: #174452 in launchpad "Contact addresses impossible to remove from teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174452
<ubotu> New bug: #174453 in launchpad "Manage Addresses on a team page is a 404" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174453
<kiko> cprov, what happened?
<cprov> kiko: sending build-failure-notifications from dogfood, it should be disabled in its config.
<ubotu> New bug: #174464 in soyuz "auto-syncs should not send upload notifications to -changes@" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174464
 * kiko rolls eyes
<ubotu> New bug: #174468 in launchpad "Series, releases, and milestones overlap confusingly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174468
<rick_h_> anyone know if there are some PPA delays? I have an i386 build queued for 11 hours and wasn't sure if I should retry it?
<kiko> rick_h_, it's unusual, because I don't see the i386 buildds hammered
<kiko> bigjools, do you know?
<bigjools> kiko: I've not heard of anything
<rick_h_> ok, I was asked by upstream to update for a bug fix and he was wondering if I had a timeframe. 
<rick_h_> thanks, I'll practice my patience
<ubotu> New bug: #174473 in malone "Project Bugs page has search field etc even if there are no bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174473
<_polto_> hi
<_polto_> i uploaded a patched liblivemedia-dev to my PPA and would like my patched MPlayer to compile with the patched liblivemedia-dev, but as i see in log files mplayer is compiled against clean liblivemedia-dev
<_polto_> how can i make mplayer compile on PPA with my version of the library pls ?
<_polto_> you can have a look here https://edge.launchpad.net/~polto/+archive/
<ubotu> New bug: #174480 in blueprint "Person's +roadmap page contains blueprints they're not assigned to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174480
<ubotu> New bug: #174483 in malone "Whether a project tracks bugs in Launchpad isn't mentioned on its Bugs page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174483
<ubotu> New bug: #174489 in launchpad "Can't delete a milestone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174489
<ubotu> New bug: #174491 in malone "Can't add a new milestone from (near) a bug's milestone menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174491
<gspr> Hi. I started a PPA build today - the amd64 build finished within an hour, while i386 was queued for 6 hours - then after around 90% of the (estimated) compile elapsed, the i386 build went back to "pending", while the details say "currently building". It's been like that for hours, and seems to be stuck somehow. Is there anything I can do to unqueue/delete it?
<rick_h_> gspr: I think something is going on today. My i386 build is entering something like 14hours in queue so far
<kiko> rick_h_, gspr: this is intriguing. cprov-out is the man to ask but as you see I'm late :-/
<kiko> ah
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<kiko> rick_h_, gspr: it's a language pack build which is chewing up all our builders
<kiko> first time it happens that I can see, too
<kiko> rick_h_, gspr: PPAs build in i386 virtuals
<rick_h_> ok, this page is good to know. another guy on the LP team told me this page didn't exist yet. (I asked him about checking status of the build servers)
<kiko> rick_h_, the status of the builders, but not the queue itself.
<rick_h_> ah gotcha
<gspr> kiko: Yeah, I noticed a lot of language pack builds.
<rick_h_> well I was just looking to see if other packages were going through then I must be far enough down in line
<statik> kiko: welcome to the party. this is the hottest project in town, you've got to install it
<statik> oh, wrong channel
<rick_h_> heh, yea
<kiko> wtf
<statik> #gnome-do is right next to #launchpad in my channel list
<rick_h_> ah, well that's ok. It's good to cross-polinate a bit
<statik> kiko: rick_h_ is from the #gnome-do project
<gspr> kiko, rick_h_: I wasn't really thinking about the waiting in queue (when this (great!) PPA idea launched, I imagined days of waiting time, and was very surprised to learn otherwise). It's rather that my build first waited, then compiled, and then waited again, and now seems to be stuck in some limbo where it's listed as pending, while its details say "currently building". I suspect it's hung or something
<kiko> gspr, I think that's a bug. can you check on edge.launchpad.net first?
<rick_h_> gspr: ah, you're right there. The fact that it started/stopped is a bad sign
<gspr> kiko: The status is the same on edge (listed as "pending", while details say "currently building")
<gspr> rick_h_: Aye... comparing the build time to that of the AMD64 one, it went into this weird state just about when it should have finished building.
<kiko> gspr, what's the build URL?
<gspr> kiko: https://launchpad.net/~gspreemann/+archive/+build/464776
<kiko> it's not currently building; that's the bug (a display bug0
<gspr> (As a side note, by the way, I have to tell you - this PPA idea is really magnificent! I'm sure it'll appeal to a wide variety of different users)
<gspr> kiko: Hmm... where do I report it?
<kiko> gspr, well, I wanna wait for cprov-out because I think it's known and in progress somewhere
<kiko> gspr, are you here in a few hours or tomorrow morning UTC?
<_polto_> i uploaded a patched liblivemedia-dev to my PPA and would like my patched MPlayer to compile with the patched liblivemedia-dev, but as i see in log files mplayer is compiled against clean liblivemedia-dev
<gspr> kiko: I won't be here in a few hours, but I can drop by tomorrow morning UTC. For me this is no rush in any way, I just thought I'd ask if this is a known problem
<_polto_> how can i make mplayer compile on PPA with my version of the library pls ?
<kiko> cool
<gspr> _polto_: You could modify mplayer's build dependency to require your specific version of liblivemedia-dev
<kiko> _polto_, if you upload the library to your own PPA, it will be used in preference to the ubuntu version
<gspr> _polto_: Or listen to kiko, that sounds smarter :)
<kiko> gspr, the issue is the PPA package dependency.
<kiko> when the buildd pulls stuff into the chroot to build, you want the right library version to be installed
<kiko> the buildd's chroot config has apt set up to pull from the PPA first, Ubuntu as a fallback
<kiko> so that's how you can get a new library being used as a dependency
<kiko> I'm afk now for a few hours
<kiko> bbl
<_polto_> kiko , i uploaded :)
<kiko-afk> _polto_, good job
<_polto_> kiko-afk, look: https://edge.launchpad.net/~polto/+archive/
<_polto_> kiko-afk, but mplayer still compile against the unpatched liblivemedia.. :(
<_polto_> any idea ?
<kiko-afk> _polto_, did you upload mplayer after liblivemedia?
<kiko-afk> _polto_, damn I'm late. ask a question on launchpad and somebody will look into it later
<kiko-afk> see /topic 
 * kiko-afk waves and dashes
<cprov-out> gspr: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gspreemann/+archive/+build/464776 fixed, it will be dispatched in 25 minutes or so
<gspr> cprov-out: Great! It seems to report the same status in the non-edge version of launchpad too now...
<cprov-out> gspr: it's not a launchpad/edgy issue, your build got corrupted this morning due to a hiccup in the slave-scanner.
<gspr> cprov-out: Oh, ok. Thanks for the help :)
<cprov-out> np
<gspr> For PPA repositories to work as normal ones, I just need to add the owner's GPG key with apt-key, right? I keep getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<cdm10> I just started my first "real" programming project, and I'm using Launchpad for translations. About how long should I expect it to take to approve my .pot file?
<rick_h_> gspr: because they aren't. There's not a way for ppa to build the package with your gpg key
<gspr> rick_h_: Ah, yes, of course, I should have thought of that. Forgot we just sign the source upon upload. My bad :)
<rick_h_> gspr: no prob, I made the exact same mistake and was in here asking after my first ppa upload
<gspr> rick_h_: I guess it's the same logic when you forget your key behind the locked door, and look for your keys in your pocket so that you can unlock the door and get your keys... the standard "pre-d'oh" logic
<poolie> kiko-afk, hi
<ubotu> New bug: #174551 in malone "broken statistics for translation status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174551
<ubotu> New bug: #174556 in launchpad "Project home page field asks for "http://" but doesn't provide it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174556
#launchpad 2007-12-07
<rick_h_> statik: (or anyone bored right now) I have some LP questions on what I need to do to get my PPAs to have the changelog in update manager for users?
<rick_h_> I want to submit a bug, but not sure where it needs to go
 * Fujitsu looks with interest at the new announcements feature.
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: What about it?
<Nafallo> I'm pretty sure that branch is stuck.
<Nafallo> there where a new release just about 2h ago.
<Fujitsu> Oh, I see, 'tis rather out of date.
<Nafallo> not by the main-tree though. but still. looking at trac there are changes just hours ago :-)
 * Nafallo looks for ddaa
<mpt> rick_h_, if no-one can answer your question now, try asking it at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<mpt> (for PPA questions)
<rick_h_> thanks mpt, I'll give it a shot
<stdin> rick_h_: you can't display a changelog, it seems the url for them is hard-coded to changelogs.ubuntu.com
<kiko-afk> hey poolie 
 * kiko-afk yawns
<poolie> kiko-afk, hi, on phone to steve atm
<kiko-afk> okay, cool
<rick_h_> stdin: so should I submit a bug/wishlist in the PPA area, another area? Or just not bother because it's not happened
<Fujitsu> rick_h_: It would require significant changes to the way things work in Ubuntu, too.
<rick_h_> ok, well I just had a couple of users hit me up with this as a bug so I wanted to push it to someone else :)
<rick_h_> thanks for checking into it
 * Fujitsu notes that an implausibly large number of people seem to have registered their accounts on 2005-06-15.
 * Fujitsu thinks it would be better to say `Unknown' or so, there.
<ubotu> New bug: #174600 in launchpad "No obvious choice for "Programming language" for artwork projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174600
<ubotu> New bug: #174601 in launchpad ""Description of additional licenses" is editable when you're not using any" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174601
<ubotu> New bug: #174603 in launchpad "Clicking outside "Choose..." popup doesn't close it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174603
<ubotu> New bug: #174606 in launchpad ""More than 50 projects were found" is needlessly alarming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174606
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #174635 in launchpad "Hard to find what Launchpad is from pages other than the front page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174635
<Nafallo> ddaa: hiya. around?
<ddaa> doing food atm, back in ~30 mins
<Nafallo> okidoki.
<ubotu> New bug: #174649 in soyuz "do not overwrite manually set build score" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174649
<ddaa> Nafallo: how can I help?
<Nafallo> ddaa: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main < seems a bit stalled :-)
<Nafallo> ddaa: care to look into that?
<ddaa> I'll have a quick look
<ddaa> https://edge.launchpad.net/gajim/main
<Nafallo> ddaa: ehrm yea. doesn't tell me much though :-)
<Nafallo> why failed?
<ddaa> does not seem to be any reproducible error
<ddaa> variants of "connection closed"
<ddaa> on revision 8972
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> previous failures were timeouts
<Nafallo> ugh
<ddaa> it seems that some cat'ing some file changed in 8972 causes the server to crash
<Nafallo> lovely
<ddaa> *shrug*
<ddaa> svn
<Nafallo> hehe. that's why I want to use the bzr indeed ;-)
<ddaa> Sorry, professional restraint prevents me from speaking my full mind here. So I'll leave it all to your imagination.
 * Nafallo planned to start building ~ bzr`date`
<Nafallo> ddaa: feel free to air in PM ;-)
<kiko-phone> Hobbsee, did you see salgado's comment on bug 174452?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174452 in launchpad "Contact addresses impossible to remove from teams" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174452
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: looking
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: ah, thanks.
<kiko-phone> Hobbsee, so can I just kill that portlet and be done with the problem?
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: yes, it appears so
<kiko-phone> thanks.
<ddaa> Nafallo: this gajim thing is puzzling
<Nafallo> ddaa: oh?
<ddaa> ran three imports and saved the output tree each time
<ddaa> and it looks like the error happened at different places each time
<ddaa> I'm starting to suspect is not a problem with the svn data itself
<ddaa> but more something like the quality of service on the server decreased at some point
<Nafallo> ddaa: yea. I agree. what happened around the date the failures began?
<ddaa> and became insufficient to support the (extremely inefficient) way we talk to the svn server
<ddaa> I can't know.
<ddaa> That would be something on the server side.
<Nafallo> or network
<Nafallo> if it still is timeouts that is...
<ddaa> not in our network
<ddaa> the "timeout" is something else than what you think
<Nafallo> oki
<ddaa> it's our import system that kills jobs when they show no progress for a long time
<ddaa> (several hours)
<Nafallo> aha
<ddaa> the significant thing is that our connection gets closed on us at some seemingly random points
<ddaa> do you know who's sysadmining the svn.gajim.org machine?
<Nafallo> ddaa: yea. he doesn't look as to be online right now :-/
<ddaa> Maybe he added something like a "flood protection" firewall rule about three weeks ago
<ddaa> our svn import code makes a stupidly large number of sequential svn connections
<ddaa> (that's arguably a bug in our code, but it's a hard one to fix)
<ddaa> or maybe the machine's base load has increased over time
<Nafallo> I'll check with him when he gets online.
<ubotu> New bug: #174661 in launchpad "support creative commons licenses explicitly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174661
<ubotu> New bug: #174662 in malone "Trac 'closed' status gets mapped to Launchpad's 'Invalid' status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174662
<ubotu> New bug: #174663 in launchpad "Form submit buttons are clickable when required fields are empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174663
<ubotu> New bug: #174667 in launchpad-bazaar ""Branch type" menu and caption are awkward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174667
<ubotu> New bug: #174443 in malone "Project groups need option to offer bug/question suggestions across projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174443
<ubotu> New bug: #174677 in launchpad ""Latest memberships" is less interesting than "Most active teams"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174677
<threethirty> hello all
<threethirty> I am trying to import my pgp key into launchpad and frankly I'm confused
<pochu> what's up?
<threethirty> I dont kow what the "key id" is
<threethirty> as in   2. Ensure the key has been uploaded to a keyserver. To do this:gpg --send-key key-id
<Nafallo> gpg --list-secret-keys will show
<threethirty> here is what I get but I can't make heads or tails of it (never used encryption or PGP before)
<threethirty> three@Condor:~$  gpg --list-secret-keys
<threethirty> /home/three/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<threethirty> ------------------------------
<threethirty> sec   1024D/437AFC03 2007-12-07
<threethirty> uid                  threethirty (Free Your Software and the Rest Will Follow) <three@threethirty.us>
<threethirty> ssb   4096g/65863FA7 2007-12-07
<stdin> threethirty: "437AFC03" is your key-id then
<threethirty> oh ok, ty
<lamont`> hrm... build-queue-depth on edge/+builds should really separate out ppa from non-ppa, since the dispatch is also separated...
<lamont`> threethirty: although you want to upload your public key, not your secret key...
<lamont`> :-)
<threethirty> lamont': I know in theory what you are talking about, but i have no useful knowledge, what key have I been uploading and how would i find that out
<lamont`> threethirty: if you just said --export and didn't pass any options that include the word 'secret', then you're fine
<threethirty> lamont`: the only command i ran with "secret" in it was gpg --list-secret-keys, and i haven't run a command that had --export in it at all, is that what I am missing?
<lamont`> where are the instructions you're following?
<lamont`> AFAIK, you would say: 'gpg --export --armor 437afc03' and then cut/paste that into the page on launchpad to upload your key
<threethirty> lamomnt': https://launchpad.net/~threethirty/+editpgpkeys
<lamont`> but it has been a while since I did that.
<threethirty> lamont': i hope i never do this again
<lamont`> ah.
<lamont`> ok.
<lamont`> so, since you've generated the key.
<lamont`> gpg --send-key 437AFC03
<lamont`> which should succeed
<lamont`> then gpg --fingerprint 437AFC03
<lamont`> and paste that output (as shown) into the nice box
<threethirty> just the fingerprint or all of the output?
<lamont`> just the fingerprint
<threethirty> SCORE! ty
<lamont`> np.  if you ever upload packages, you'll be using gpg.  ditto for signing codes of conduct, etc.
<gspr> kiko-phone: In case you didn't notice, cprov fixed my problem. Thanks for the help yesterday!
<kiko-phone> gspr, wow, thanks for saying that. groovy that he fixed it:)
<pablo> Hi, I want to upload a package for ubuntu to my ppa in Launchad. How may I generate the .changes file for dput?
<stdin> pablo: the easiest way is with debuild
<stdin> "debuild -S -sa" will make a .changes file for a source upload
<Nafallo> ddaa:  still here?
<ddaa> here
<Nafallo> ddaa: re gajim: [21:51:52] Asterix: could it be this ip? 88.163.241.76
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> DC machines are in 91.189...
<Nafallo> ddaa: there is an anti-flood rule that haven't changed for months :-P
<Nafallo> ddaa: have the code become more aggressive? ;-)
<ddaa> I guess we are not hitting this particular rule.
<ddaa> Nope. No significant change there in the past months.
<Nafallo> that rule was apparently for ssh :-P
<Nafallo> and the errors are that it just stops to receive data?
<Nafallo> ddaa: he checks if something needs upgrading.
<ddaa> The error is that connection gets closed by the server
<ddaa> unexpectedly
<Nafallo> ddaa: he upgraded 'something' some weeks ago.
<ddaa> and at almost, but not quite, random places
<Nafallo> Asterix: indeed that souns an anti-flood thing ... but I don't have that
<Nafallo> weirdness :-P
<ddaa> another thing that might be relevant
<ddaa> is that we make tons of very short lived sequential connections
<Nafallo> last update of subversion was in June :-P
<ddaa> that's not it then
<ubotu> New bug: #174758 in soyuz "Build queue depth should separate PPA and non-PPA stats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174758
<Nafallo> ddaa: he restarted his MSN Transport that took lots of CPU. care to try? :-)
<ddaa> o.O
<ddaa> kickstarted
<Nafallo> ddaa: cheers :-)
<ddaa> no improvement
<ddaa> pysvn._pysvn.ClientError: Connection closed unexpectedly
<ddaa> in some propget command
<ddaa> for some file changed in revision 8972
<ddaa> which is the next revision to import
<ddaa> next = first
<Nafallo> 22:07 < ddaa> another thing that might be relevant
<Nafallo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main
<Nafallo> I guess 7652?
<ddaa> different metrics
<Nafallo> oh.
<ddaa> 7652 would be sequence number of the trunk change
<ddaa> but svn revno are repository-wide
<ddaa> the corresponding svn revno of a bzr revision is recorded in some custom revision property
<wiggy> can someone tell me how to create a release in a series?
<wiggy> I can't seem to find an option to do that
<Nafallo> hmm. oki...
<wiggy> ah, found it by manually tweaking a URL
<Nafallo> ddaa: 8971 is 7651 in bazaar :-)
<ddaa> see :)
<Nafallo> ddaa: so it fails on 8972 :-P
<ddaa> indeed
<Nafallo> ddaa: http://trac.gajim.org/changeset/8972
<ddaa> I looked at it already.
<ddaa> It has nothing special.
<ddaa> And it does not always fail at the same place.
<ddaa> That's why I think it's a sysadmin kind of problem.
<Nafallo> but always in that revision?
<ddaa> yes, but I guess it's only because it's the first one...
<Nafallo> [22:28:44] Asterix: I don't know what do tell you ... I can svn co from every where, even the whole repos with all branches without any problem
<ddaa> Well
<ddaa> I can't really help either from this side...
<ddaa> I know our import tool is not making good use of the svn protocol
<ddaa> but it's not quite enough of a nuisance for it to be worth the substantial effort involved in fixing that
<ddaa> I really hope we'll fix it eventually
<ddaa> but at the moment all our effort is spent on rewriting the code import infrastracture
<ddaa> so, for example, users can see the log of failed jobs
<ddaa> Nafallo: if you are trying to get your team to move to bzr
<ddaa> maybe you should try bzr-svn
<ddaa> it's a great tool for transitions
<ddaa> especially if you have a team you need to convince
<ddaa> FWIW, I did succeed in checking out the offending revision here.
<Nafallo> ddaa: I'm the maintainer in Ubuntu. not involved with upstream :-)
<Nafallo> ddaa: but thanks anyway :-)
<ddaa> sorry we could not make this work :(
<Nafallo> ddaa: ..and yes, I can see what you mean :-). would I be better of svn co locally and bzr-svn it? :-)
<ddaa> no need to svn co
<ddaa> just: bzr branch svn://svn.gajim.org/gajim/trunk gajim
<ddaa> bzr-svn is magic
<ddaa> then you'll bzr pull, or bzr merge
<Nafallo> :-D
<ddaa> the svn co is only needed if you want to commit back to svn using bzr
<Nafallo> :-O even
<jelmer> ddaa: That's no longer the case actually
<Nafallo> I don't, no :-)
<ddaa> (which keeps track of merges, and file ids, etc.)
<ddaa> jelmer: how's that?
<jelmer> ddaa: you can "bzr co" a subversion repository
<ddaa> Did I say you could not? :)
<jelmer> ddaa: you can commit back to svn using bzr without using "svn co"
<ddaa> wow
<ddaa> shiny
<Nafallo> :-O
<jelmer> "alias svn=bzr" works for most workflows
<jelmer> though there are obviously some differences in output and supported options
 * ddaa hugs jelmer
<jelmer> and bzr can't set file properties yet
<Nafallo> ddaa: why aren't launchpad using this? :-)
<ddaa> As lifeless summed it up for me: because bzr-svn "is not 1.0 yet"
<Nafallo> lol
<ddaa> there are some tricky issues involved with revision ids.
<ddaa> That makes bzr-svn suited for individual use, but problematic for a large scale hosted service such as Launchpad imports.
<Nafallo> yea.
<Nafallo> well. I hope it gets there anyway :-)
<ddaa> Early this year, I made a very thorough analysis of what would be needed. I think it can get there eventually, But there's a lot that needs to be done.
<Nafallo> I got an error though.
<ddaa> I'm happy enough with users running it themselves and uploading their converted branches to Launchpad.
<Nafallo> bzr: ERROR: Repository KnitRepository('file:///home/nafallo/devel/gajim/.bzr/') is not compatible with repository SvnRepository('svn://svn.gajim.org/gajim')
<ddaa> Nafallo: jelmer is your man.
<ddaa> Nafallo: trying branching outside of your repo
<ddaa> it needs to use some experimental format
<Nafallo> ah. no support for shared-repos :-P
<ddaa> it does support shared repos
<ddaa> but that repo needs to be in that experimental format
<Nafallo> kinky :-)
<jelmer> bzr init-repo --rich-root if you have 1.0rcXX or otherwise --dirstate-with-subtree
<Nafallo> gutsy :-)
<Nafallo> 0.90.0 :-P
<jelmer> then --dirstate-with-subtree should do it
<jelmer> --rich-root (which is in 1.0) is not experimental anymore
 * Nafallo tries
#launchpad 2007-12-08
<ubotu> New bug: #174789 in launchpad "Beta site timeout should include like to live site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174789
<ubotu> New bug: #174792 in launchpad "Recently Joined Teams not displayed correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174792
<cdm10> I uploaded my first .pot translation template the other day, and it hasn't been approved yet.
<ubotu> New bug: #174794 in launchpad "Uploading file with Internet Explorer uses full path name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174794
<nibblesmx> is it just me, or launchpad is having some troubles rght now?
<Fujitsu> nibblesmx: What do you mean by that?
<nibblesmx> Fujitsu: I'm trying to make some translations, and everytime I hit the Save & Continue button, launchpad throws a "Error: connection times-out"
<Fujitsu> nibblesmx: Is that a Launchpad error, or one displayed by your web browser?
<Fujitsu> Well, they're both displayed by your web browser, but by the latter one I meant a standard browser error page.
<nibblesmx> Fujitsu: Nope, it's a launchpad error. It has some bling-bling on it
<Fujitsu> nibblesmx: Ah, so it's a timeout OOPS? Try refreshing the page. That often helps.
<nibblesmx> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> cdm10: Templates can often take more than a week for their initial approvals.
<cdm10> Fujitsu: really? alright.
<ubotu> New bug: #174798 in launchpad "Feature Request: Upload from URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174798
<javierder> hello.... :)
<javierder> i need some help with bzr+launchpad...
<javierder> and i thought...where can i ask? #launchad channel!
<javierder> so i came here...
<Fujitsu> javierder: What do you need help with, specifically?
<javierder> hey, thanks for reply. i just got a frien over pidgin who's helping me :)
 * Hobbsee stabs edge.
<Fujitsu> I think edge might have stabbed back.
<Nafallo> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #174825 in launchpad "[Feature-request] Transition bug report to Answer Tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174825
 * lamont` does his happy dance
<lamont`> 1  → 50  of 1997 results
<lamont`> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/hppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<lamont`> finally under 2000 packages in needs build!
<Fujitsu> lamont`: You could have just checked /+builds, of course. But that is good news indeed!
<Fujitsu> lamont`: No changes coming that will knock hppa out again, are there?
<lamont`> Fujitsu: no... +builds has gusty etc crap in it that will never build
<lamont`> Fujitsu: well, kde is very hard on it.... huge packages to rebuild 6 times...
<Fujitsu> lamont`: Oh, true.
<lamont`> I've been throwing those in the cellar and stomping on them (pri==300), so that the kde folks can upload 4 or 5 times before hppa tries to build them...
<Fujitsu> lamont`: I meant things like the transition (NPTL?) that got hppa out of the archive in the first place.
<lamont`> (hppa is at 2039 on +builds)
<lamont`> oh
<lamont`> NPTL was what knocked it out, yes.
<Fujitsu> Thought so.
 * Fujitsu files a bug requesting per-distroseries build stats.
<lamont`> and that was just that hppa wasn't quite ready (nor were several other architectures) when ubuntu did the cutover, since all the ubuntu architectures were ready
<lamont`> such a thing could happen again
<lamont`> of course, we don't plan on it.
<Fujitsu> Right.
<lamont`> Fujitsu: PPA vs non-PPA should also be broken out..
<Fujitsu> lamont`: I filed that this morning.
<lamont`> anyway, bedtime for me.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<ubotu> New bug: #174828 in malone "full path names on patch uploads are unnecessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174828
<lamont> Fujitsu: fwiw, http://bld-4.mmjgroup.com/~wb/buildLogs/stats/hardy2.png iz cute
<lamont> and really bed..
<Fujitsu> lamont: Not looking bad at all.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<Kmos> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+filebug/1n7OhRbdyzyVqvwdbaYH2otsdqw
<Kmos> OOPS-707EA99
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: Labas
<Fujitsu> Kmos: You successfully filed a bug on that 9 minutes ago. Is it the same one?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: yes.. i need to F5 and retry it, but first I've got tht OOPs error
<Kmos> *that
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe someone could help me with rosetta imports ? I'm ubuntu-lt-translations admin, but I still can't upload fixed translation files to rosetta :( I can choose only from "Needs Review" or "Deleted" in import queue's status :(
<ubotu> New bug: #174868 in launchpad "[malone]Add more than one upstream bug task to a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174868
<seanhodges> hey, i just set up a project in Launchpad, but my preferred VCS is Git. I was wondering what my options are when using Launchpad in this way?
<seanhodges> Ideally, I'd like to put my project in Launchpad and make full use of it, but after looking around I don't think this is possible without switching to Bazaar
<seanhodges> I'd really like to at least use the bug tracker and blueprints sections, but I get the message "Medes does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker."
<pochu> seanhodges: you can change that (whether use bugs/translations or not) in Project details
<pochu> regarding git, I don't think you can...
<pochu> not directly, but LP still can import SVN repositories. I don't think it can do the same with git though
<seanhodges> pochu, thanks for your reply - i'll check project details section.
<seanhodges> I've found a blueprint for Git support and will follow that. is there anything I could actively do to open the possibility of Git import support in Launchpad?
<pochu> I don't know, sorry. You can mail the mailing list, or ask here during the working days, when the developers are around...
<seanhodges> good idea, cheers pochu
<mpt> seanhodges, sorry that setting up the bugtracker wasn't obvious, we're going to fix that
<mpt> (bug 174446 and bug 174483)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174446 in malone ""Report a bug" page for non-Bugs-using project assumes you're not the registrar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174483 in malone "Whether a project tracks bugs in Launchpad isn't mentioned on its Bugs page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174483
<seanhodges> np mpt, it was easy once I knew where to enable it
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: labas gi :)
<_polto_> hello all
<ubotu> New bug: #174951 in malone "Enter master bug # in package field to mark bug as dupe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174951
<_polto_> how can i build a source package to be compiled on PPA if the source tar does not have central ./configure or Makefile ? the sources are normally build truth ./install-cris-tools and i should respond (by default) to all questions ...
<mantiena-baltix> anyone can help with roseta translations imports ? I'm administrator of ubuntu-translators-lt, but I can't upload fixed translation files into roseta :(
<ddaa> _polto_: that's a generic packaging question, you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<_polto_> ok
<ddaa> in any case, the first step is finding the right commands to build your stuff without manual intervention
<_polto_> ok, this i can do a little script..
<ddaa> once you figure out how to build and install the software unattended, the motu folks can help you with the packaging aspect
<_polto_> thanks
<Aranel> hi, how can I add a package to my PPA ? (I'll upload my Western Quake package.)
<kiko> Aranel, see https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Aranel> thanks kiko :)
<kiko> you're welcome
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: do you know why I can't import fixed translations (.po files) into gutsy ? I'm administrator of ubuntu-translators-lt, but I can't upload fixed translation files into roseta - I get only 2 choices: review and delete :( 
<Fujitsu> mantiena-baltix: It is likely that they must be reviewed manually by the Rosetta admins before you can do anything with them.
<mantiena-baltix> Fujitsu: why all translations should be reviewed manually by rosetta admins ?
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> I'm not sure mantiena-baltix 
<kiko> you'd have to ask danilo or jtv
<kiko> why don't you place a request, see /topic ?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: you are talking about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<kiko> yes
<Fujitsu> Presumably to keep bogus entries from polluting the database (and to prevent the havok that a lot of new incorrect suggestions would cause), but that can't be all of it.
<ddaa> Seems reason enough to me...
<ddaa> I'm not familiar with rosetta, but I'd imagine that mistaken uploads of the wrong files in the wrong places could be pretty disruptive.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: There are other ways to get bogus translations in, and some addtional strings to translate shouldn't be too disruptive.
 * Fujitsu stops speculating.
<ddaa> what I mean, is that a mistaken .po import is an easy way to do massive damage
<ddaa> easier than anything going through web forms
<Fujitsu> I guess so, yeah.
<ddaa> not talking about malicious users, but just about people doing mistakes or not understanding what they are doing.
<StevenHarperUK> Hi can anyone review my translation file ? https://translations.launchpad.net/easycrypt/trunk/+imports
#launchpad 2007-12-09
<ubotu> New bug: #175073 in launchpad-answers "Add a way to mark questions as duplicates of each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175073
<Hobbsee> grumble grumble lp bugs.
<Hobbsee> purty please, can i have it fixed?  it's already been 6 months, and it's a one line change.  *cry*
<domas> hi! what is $Id: replacement in bazaar? :)
<domas> I'm a maniac of tagging files inside
<mpt> Hobbsee, which bug were you referring to?
<Ubulette> why isn't i386 in the build queue depth list ? https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds (on the left)
<Hobbsee> mpt:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Ubulette> i have one package blocking 2 ppa builders
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/mercury and https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/platinum
<Ubulette> nm, it took 3 times longer but it succeeded anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #175140 in malone "Ability to specify an unregistered branch when linking a branch to	a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175140
<thumper> morning
<Flare183> Flare183 is at Walmart
<zerok> hi :)
<thumper> zerok: hi here too
<zerok> thumper, ;-) any other channel you're in?
<thumper> zerok: #grok, often #storm, #ubuntu-nz
<zerok> ok, then these two are the only commons ^_^
#launchpad 2008-12-01
<Hobbsee> Ng: to be able to contact anyone on launchpad.
<MTecknology> Hey - Is it possible to have this guy removed from launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~enri75ac6 . He's using it to spam the wiki - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/224971
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 224971 in launchpad-foundations "spam on wiki.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix released]
<thumper> spm: ^^^
<Hobbsee> does the account killer work now?
<spm> MTecknology: can you point me at an example of the persons handiwork?
<MTecknology> sorry, I ran off for a second
<MTecknology> spm: I removed his work on the wiki
<spm> MTecknology: would it still exist in the diff? or purged entirely?
<MTecknology> spm: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS241&q=site%3Awiki.ubuntu.com+iPhone&btnG=Google+Search
<MTecknology> spm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Der74hva3?action=info
<spm> MTecknology: ta; looks good to me - just wanted to be sure and not suffer a social engineering attack against a user :-)
<MTecknology> spm: yup
<MTecknology> ta??
<spm> thanks
<spm> I was going to say aussie slang, but am aware it's more widely used than that :-)
<MTecknology> He's using the email account for other networks and distros too - hopefully we can at least keep him out of the Ubuntu network for a while
<spm> ok, is done.
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I'm gonna take off for now - I need sleep so I can wake up tomorrow :P
<MTecknology> ttyal
<spm> later
<awmcclain> Hrm. Autoppa doesn't seem to work when I have an _orig.tar.gz... it doesn't upload it.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how can I unsubscribe a team from a bug in launchpadlib?
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: do you know by chance if it's possible to unsubscribe a team (one is member of) from a bug in LP using launchpadlib?
<thekorn> hi dholbach !
<dholbach> I'm just trying to use launchpadlib for my ack-sync script (which needs to unsubscribe ubuntu-*-sponsors and subscribe ubuntu-archive instead) :)
<thekorn> hmm, I don't think so,
<dholbach> ok... that was my gut feeling too
<dholbach> I'll file a bug report
<thekorn> I think I saw a bugreport about it some time ago
<dholbach> ok, I'll check that
<thekorn> dholbach, bug 281028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281028 in malone "API doesn't allow you to unsubscribe a team you are part of" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281028
<dholbach> ahhh great
 * dholbach subscribes
<Hobbsee> Hmm.  My mail got moderated.
<bigjools> join the club
<Hobbsee> a too restrictive filter rule, or?
<bigjools> dunno, I would ask matt but he's not around
 * Hobbsee decides it's long gone time for bed.  night all!
<bigjools> nighty night
<ryanhaigh> hi all, how do i get a project deleted from launchpad?
<J-_> Is it possible to use sftp with my PPA on Launchpad?
<bigjools> J-_: no, not yet
<J-_> When will this future be in effect?
<bigjools> not for a while, next year some time
<stgraber> Hey, can someone please unsubscribe revolution-linux from all the blueprints: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~revolution-linux ?
<stgraber> I'm an admin of the team but can't unsubscribe and the team appears as "No longer uses Launchpad"
<stgraber> (which isn't the case, the team is active)
<_tsatbic_> Hi
<_tsatbic_> as far as I understand launchpad, there is a kind of ssh/rsync-only access
<_tsatbic_> is there any docu for how this is realized on the server?
<_tsatbic_> I found rssh (last update Jan 2006) and scponly, which note that there might be security issues
<_tsatbic_> Is launchpad using (a patched version?) of one of these? Or another product I didn't find yet?
<kiko> _tsatbic_, only for codehosting, and it's a restricted bzr+ssh service written using twisted.
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: matsubara
<Damm> so does bzr branch lp:~mysql/... work?
<Damm> or do i do bzr branch launchpad.com:~/?
<Damm> (kinda new to bzr)
<Damm> nm it's working
<awmcclain> jkakar: Ping?
<jkakar> awmcclain: Hello
<awmcclain> jkakar: I have some autoppa questions, is this the right forum?
<jkakar> awmcclain: I'm actually at a sprint right now, so not really... can you send me an email or file a question on Launchpad please?
<jkakar> awmcclain: I'm jkakar@kakar.ca.
<awmcclain> Sure thing.
<jkakar> awmcclain: Awesome, thanks.
<Phobos> hey, does anyone know how to change the PPA from jaunty to intrepid?
<matsubara> bigjools: can you answer that ^?
<Ursinha> guess bigjools is not here anymore, maybe cprov
<matsubara> cprov is here at the office :-)
<Ursinha> matsubara, so ask him :)
<Phobos> =)
<matsubara> Phobos: have you done any upload? what's your PPA url?
<Phobos> ~nubuntu-repo
<Phobos> currently, nothign is uploaded
<matsubara> Phobos: at the time of upload you can choose which distro series to upload to
<Phobos> ah, excellent, thanks for your help
<matsubara> Phobos: if you don't see any option to choose, try using edge as cprov recently fixed a bug related to that.
<matsubara> by edge I mean, edge.launchpad.net/~nubuntu-repo/+archive
<Phobos> one last question, I have a project named nubuntu-project, would it be possible to rename it to "nubuntu" and list it as an active distro?
<Phobos> gotcha.
<matsubara> Phobos: currently you can't convert a project into a distribution and there are some limitations to distributions registered in LP. See https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/22
<Phobos> hm, OK, any idea on the name change?
<Phobos> When trying to rename it, it tells me the name was blocked by launchpad admins
<matsubara> Phobos: name change is possible, yes. Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and I'll direct to a LP admin to have it renamed
<Phobos> Sounds good, Thanks for your help
<matsubara> np
<Phobos> Hm, actually one last thing. Would it be possible to register a distro, when i try to +add it gives me access denied
<Phobos> I'd assume I have to create a ticket for that as well?
<matsubara> Phobos: yes, only LP admins can create distributions in LP atm
<Phobos> Alright, thanks again :)
<sinzui> We have a Phobos and a mars in this channel! I wonder were Deimos is?
<ScottK> I've done a PPA upload twice on Dapper and both times it's FTBFS due to missing source.  I checked and I uploaded the orig.tar.gz both times.  It's clamav for Dapper in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone would have a look and see what's up.
<Hecate> sinzui: Hecate was typically offered sacrifices of puppies at crossroads.
<sinzui> I have read that the road to Hell is paved with unbought stuffed dogs. There must be a connection.
<matsubara> cprov: can you help ScottK ^?
<Phobos> sinzui: Deimos is humming under my desk (server) :p
<binwiederhier> hey there, is it possible to deny that the personal page on launchpad is being crawled by google & co.
<james_w> ScottK: I don't see where the failure is about missing source?
<james_w> ScottK: it looks to me like you missed an instance of ${source:Version} in the control file
<binwiederhier> xing e.g., has an option to set the meta-tag "robots"
<matsubara> binwiederhier: we have bug 283784 open for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283784 in launchpad "Allow users to control whether their personal pages on Launchpad are indexed by web crawlers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283784
<binwiederhier> ^ could you please repeat if you answered me, my pidgin just crashed
<Ursinha> <matsubara> binwiederhier: we have bug 283784 open for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283784 in launchpad "Allow users to control whether their personal pages on Launchpad are indexed by web crawlers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283784
<binwiederhier> thanks :-D
<Ursinha> :)
<binwiederhier> that's almost 2months ago, is there gonna happen anything in the near future?
<binwiederhier> what are your expectations? can we push it somehow
<matsubara> binwiederhier: you can mark the bug as affecting you. we don't have any ETA for that fix
<kiko> binwiederhier, it may be worth pointing out that we have a couple thousand bugs to fix already reported :)
<binwiederhier> i know, but it would be nice, ... :-D
<kiko> I was only commenting on the 2 month stuff
<kiko> it would indeed be nice
<binwiederhier> do you think it helps if i write a comment?
<binwiederhier> :-D
<matsubara> binwiederhier: if you add a comment of why that feature is important to you, yes it helps. if you add a comment saying "me too", it's better to use the "this bug affects me" link :-)
<binwiederhier> okay then, i will add a comment :-D
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> james_w: That was it.  I got thrown by "Source: not available" in the build failure message.
<bpierre> hi
<kiko> ho
<bpierre> I'm still having some problems with 3 of my branches in launchpad, one is marked as not scanned, the other 2 as not pushed yet, is there any way to get more info?
<bpierre> (bzr+ssh access is fine, http timeouts)
<kiko> thumper, see bpierre's question above. is something hosed in the mirroring?
<beuno> kiko, I think bpierre is pushing branches in 1.9 format
<bpierre> to give you more info: first branch was recreated after a push with the wrong format, branch 2 was pushed after a register, branch 3 pushed without regestering before
<bpierre> nope
<bpierre> not anymore
<bpierre> I think
<kiko> jml, can you check?
<bpierre> info bzr+ssh always return unnamed
<beuno> right, it's funny because only http will tell you the format
<beuno> but you can't access http because it's not mirrored
<beuno> so...   :)
<bpierre> ;(
<thumper> bpierre: I'll look
<thumper> bpierre: what's your lp id?
<bpierre> what if I do a branch?
<bpierre> to a new standalone
<bpierre> will it be created with the same format?
<bpierre> https://code.launchpad.net/~benoit.pierre
<thumper> bpierre: you are getting bitten by two different issues: LP has older bzr; and a bug where stacking on a mirrored branch fails
<bpierre> lucky me!
<thumper> bpierre: :)
<thumper> bpierre: we have someone working on the stacked on mirror issue
<bpierre> ok
<thumper> bpierre: and bzr will be upgraded with the next release
<thumper> bpierre: to 1.10 hopefully
<bpierre> when is the next release?
<thumper> bpierre: approx two weeks + a day
<bpierre> ok
<thumper> bpierre: you could use an older format to make things available
<bpierre> how?
<thumper> bpierre: using a non-stackable format would fix it, but make pushes much slower
<bpierre> can I create a shared repository in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebenoit.pierre/bzr?
<thumper> bpierre: nope
<thumper> bpierre: shared repos don't work well when you can move branches between projects and people
<thumper> bpierre: that is why stacking was implemented
<bpierre> mmm
<kiko> stacking's also beautifully transparent
<thumper> bpierre: if you go into a new directory somewhere and go `bzr init`
<thumper> bpierre: and pull in your other branch
<thumper> bpierre: I think you should get a branch Format 6 branch using packs 0.92
<bpierre> delete the branch, push with this format?
<thumper> bpierre: that should work
<bpierre> (delete the one on launchpad)
<bpierre> ok
<thumper> bpierre: are you a beta-tester?
<thumper> bpierre: actually it shouldn't matter for these branches
<bpierre> beta-tester?
<thumper> bpierre: if it doesn't make sense, you can safely ignore that question
<bpierre> ok
<jml> thumper: mwh has fixed that issue
<thumper> jml: has it landed?
<jml> thumper: I think so.
<jml> thumper: but it won't take affect until the rollout, of course.
<bpierre1> ok, that worked, thanks for your help thumper, beuno, kiko
#launchpad 2008-12-02
<ryanhaigh> hi all, how might i go about having a project i created removed from launchpad?
<ryanhaigh> or at least removing the current branch
<matsubara> ryanhaigh: ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with a URL to the project and let me know the question number. I'll ask a LP admin to have it removed
<matsubara> ryanhaigh: if you want only the branch removed, you can do it by yourself. what's the branch?
<ryanhaigh> matsubara: thanks, im doing the question no
<ryanhaigh> now
<ryanhaigh> matsubara: the question number if #53180
<ryanhaigh> matsubara: thanks
<andylockran> has the recent upgrade to OpenID broken it as a provider..
<kiko> no.
<andylockran> no worries then.. must be something else.
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: -
<yarko> is there a way I can remove a emailed comment from a launchpad bug?
<Hobbsee> not usually
<yarko> ok - so what do I need to do to get a comment out?
<Hobbsee> you usually can't
<Hobbsee> but, try answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Hobbsee> and they'll get back to you
<yarko> thanks.....
<yarko> I got a private email about a bug on my project - only reply-to was hidden and went to launchpad....
<yarko> the reply needs to be private, so I made the bug private (still one person too many in the radar) ---- but the bug shouldn't be private, so I just need to remove that comment that shouldn't have gotten sent there.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> it seems to be a case-by-case thing, but they usually don't.  OTOH, that does sound like a reasonable thing, but I have no say in the matter, i'm just a user
<yarko> kinda sucks (at least I could make the issue private, and it didn't have the whole world subscribed to it)
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<yarko> would be nice to moderate comments as project owner - sort of like group permissions power...
<yarko> Hobbsee:  thanks for the tip / URL;  that was the right thing to do (I can see they've done this sort of thing there before).
<Hobbsee> yarko: you're welcome :)
<pygi> kiko_, I hear you've been bugging my project :p
<kiko_> pygi, pimping!
<pygi> kiko_, o, so that's what its called these days!
<kiko_> :)
<pygi> kiko_, thanks :)
<kiko_> sure thing!
<pygi> kiko_, just so you know, LP is a social network :p
<kiko_> I'm figuring that out as I go!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: Ursula
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: Ursinha
<thomas_> Hi
<thomas_> I was referred to this place by Daniel Holbach
<kiko_> thomas_, it's a nice place.
<thomas_> Thanks
<thomas_> haha
<thomas_> Anyway
<thomas_> It is the first time I use IRC
<thomas_> Forgive me for the clumsiness
<thomas_> I want to help out with Jaunty
<kiko_> aha
<thomas_> I was notified by Hew I should join Bug Squad
<thomas_> I thought I was not ready for that as I do not know myself how to report bugs properly
<thomas_> He says that is why I actually should join
<kiko_> there's a lot of documentation available
<kiko_> let me find the right channel for you
<kiko_> here
<kiko_> thomas_, #ubuntu-bugs
<kiko_> that's the channel you want to join
<thomas_> I cannot join because I cannot I have no gpg key
<thomas_> Daniel Holbach send me from that channel over here
<thomas_> You are sure it is the right channel?
<kiko_> oh.
<kiko_> well
<thomas_> Anyway, Hew told me the way I do it is not constructive enough
<thomas_> I agree
<kiko_> let me ask daniel
<kiko_> thomas_, he says you want to sign the CoC?
<thomas_> But I just want to say I am now using Jaunty and have a 3 GB /var/cache/apt/archives folder.
<thomas_> Yes
<thomas_> I cannot do that, because I cannot upload the gpg thing to launchpad
<kiko_> thomas_, and why can't you do that?
<thomas_> I have bot my gmail and yahoo registered
<thomas_> With launchpad
<kiko_> thomas_, emails? what about your gpg key?
<thomas_> I have created 5 so far
<thomas_> I can upload my public part
<thomas_> But when I enter the fingerprint
<thomas_> and click confirm
<kiko_> yes?
<thomas_> Nothing happens
<kiko_> what does nothing mean, specifically?
<thomas_> The server does not send the email
<thomas_> I do not know why
<kiko_> do you get an acknowledgement notice in the web page?
<thomas_> Yes
<kiko_> and it says it's emailing you?
<thomas_> and I get 30 mails a day from bugs I am subsribed to
<thomas_> And I get launchpad digest on gmail
<kiko_> ah, you are thomas delbeke
<thomas_> But not the gpg thing I am supposed to decrypt
<kiko_> thomas_, hmm. I don't quite understand how that can be happening
<thomas_> I have gotten one in the past for both of these adresses,
<thomas_> Me neither
<thomas_> I have asked launchpad digest and Canonical
<kiko_> I replied to you
<kiko_> I'm Christian Reis
<thomas_> I find it very weird
<thomas_> Hi Christian, I am Thomas DElbeke
<kiko_> I know
<thomas_> Anyway
<kiko_> what's your launchpad ID?
<thomas_> I am running a dual boot
<thomas_> TDFlanders
<kiko_> as in cobbles
<kiko_> no, that's not it
<thomas_> I am almost exclusively using Jaunty now
<kiko_> what's your user homepage URL?
<kiko_> it's thomasdelbeke
<thomas_> OK
<kiko_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~thomasdelbeke/+editpgpkeys
<kiko_> so do the following:
<kiko_> visit that page.
<thomas_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~thomasdelbeke
<kiko_> cancel the validation for that key
<kiko_> enter it again
<kiko_> and then see if the email gets sent
<thomas_> OK
<thomas_> But I have already done that for previous keys
<thomas_> It did not change anything
<kiko_> you should only have one key
<thomas_> Anyway,
<kiko_> I don't know what you mean by "previous keys"
<kiko_> but anyway
<thomas_> Yes I know
<kiko_> cancel it and import again
<kiko_> and we'll be able to see if the email is going out or not
<thomas_> But I can not cancel the first one
<kiko_> why not?
<thomas_> Because I did not generate a revocation key for that
<kiko_> you're confused
<thomas_> How will you be able to see?
<kiko_> I just meant cancel the validation
<kiko_> that has nothing to do with revocation keys
<thomas_> Oh
<thomas_> I just did that already
<kiko_> revocation and validation cancelling are completely different things
<kiko_> okay
<thomas_> So you cannot see it?
<kiko_> now just put the same key fingerprint back into the form and import it again.
<kiko_> you shouldn't be generating a new key -- just use the same key
<thomas_> OK
<thomas_> I did that
<kiko_> great
<kiko_> can you check your email now?
<thomas_> So now I should get a new email?
<thomas_> yep
<thomas_> I do not get anything
<thomas_> Unfortunately
<thomas_> Although the blue box told me it was being send
<kiko_> at thomasdelbeke@yahoo.com?
<thomas_> yep
<kiko_> thomas_, and you're sure it's not going into the spam folder or anything like that?
<thomas_> A message has been sent to thomasdelbeke@yahoo.com, encrypted with the key 1024D/F51BEAE5. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<kiko_> cool.
<thomas_> yes
<kiko_> not in the spam folder or anything?
<thomas_> I checked my spam folder
<thomas_> there is plenty in there
<thomas_> lol
<thomas_> not what I want
<thomas_> I deleted the first email accidentally
<thomas_> several weeks ago
<kiko_> ok
<thomas_> Anyway
<thomas_> I can just wait for launchpad
<kiko_> okay, I'm emailing the IS team to see if the email is being sent out or not.
<thomas_> eh Canonical Support
<thomas_> I mean
<kiko_> sure
<thomas_> They said they would do that as well
<kiko_> thomas_, I was the one who replied to that email. i.e. They == me.
<thomas_> Oh
<thomas_> Sorry
<kiko_> anyway, let's see what they tell us
<thomas_> I meant Canonical Support
<thomas_> In Canada
<thomas_> hehe
<thomas_> Ok
<thomas_> but that takes a while I guess
<thomas_> ?
<kiko_> I'll get a reply back
<thomas_> a couple of days?
<thomas_> OK
<thomas_> So I leave you now?
<kiko_> you can go back to #ubuntu-bugs and work on bugs
<thomas_> oh
<kiko_> I'll see what is up with your GPG key email and write you back
<thomas_> Thanks a lot!
<thomas_> Cheers mate
<shirish> hi all, how do I assign or choose a bug for hardy-backports?
<Ursinha> hi shirish
<Ursinha> do you have the bug number?
<Ursinha> shirish, if you want to assign a bug to hardy-backports you have to choose "Also affects project" and then choose hardy-backports
<kiko_> Ursinha, don't they use series nominations for that?
<Ursinha> kiko_, matsubara found these bugs about that: bug 30419 and bug 244998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30419 in malone "Malone should allow handling backport fix requests" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244998 in malone ""Also affects project" is inconsistent and obscure when in package context" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244998
<Ursinha> it seems this is how they do
<james_w> series are used for SRUs, backports use projects
<kiko_> hmmm
<james_w> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<james_w> "How to request new backports"
<james_w> "new packages" sorry
<kiko_> james_w, is the issue that you can't separate SRUs from backports if both used nominations?
<james_w> I'm not sure
<james_w> that's what I thought initially, but SRUs are for bugs, and backports for packages, so we use a new bug for a backport request
<kiko_> sure, but the bug could still be against ubuntu and backported
<Ursinha> jtv, jtv1, jtv2, jtv3 are you having internet issues? :)
<jtv3> Ursinha: I blinked just now.
<jtv3> Ursinha: looks like I blinked a lot...
<mterry> There's no site-wide problem with LP mail or anything is there?  I haven't received mail on several projects since yesterday, despite expecting it
<kiko_> mterry, no, none. I got lots of launchpad email today.
<mterry> kiko_: OK, I'll look into my LP subscription settings
<kiko_> or your spam folder <wink>
<stelt> Can i please have all the bugs i reported on screen the second i've logged in? Time between bugs reported is just enough to forget how the h... to get to my reported bugs and answer the questions in the comments.
<lifeless> stelt: I suggest you make a bookmark to your +bugs page
<intellectronica> stelt: lifeless' advice stands, but i'm happy to inform you that we're working on exactly that
<stelt> thanks, as i was just trying to advance search my way into creating the URL to bookmark.
<intellectronica> stelt: if you have suggestions for things you'd like to access easily from a personalised homepage, file bugs or write about them to the mailing list
<mtaylor> hey all...
 * mtaylor is wondering why a blueprint can't depend on a bug...
<lifeless> hasn't been implemented
<lifeless> but also
<lifeless> conceptually, should a /design/ depend on a /code defect/
<mtaylor> lifeless: well, the implementation of a design might be blocked by a defect
 * mtaylor has one of these right now...
<mtaylor> I could just list the blueprint as "blocked" ... but then you might wonder "blocked by what?"
<thumper> mtaylor: can't you link a spec to a bug?
<thumper> s/spec/blueprint/
<mtaylor> thumper: yes... but that makes me think that the dependency is the other direction... that the blueprint is a description of the bug fix
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> I see what you mean
<maco> i forget how to upload to a PPA and i cant find the help page anymore. anyone got the link?
<maco> all i remember is that the dsc is involved
<bpierre> hi
<wgrant> maco: It's actually the .changes that is import.
 * wgrant finds a link.
<wgrant> s/import/important, it's too early/
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Ursinha> hey maco
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> that link :)
<bpierre> how does launchpad do that trick where automatily create a stack branch? do you do that only by using a hook?
<maco> wgrant: thanks
<bpierre> *where it automatically creates
<wgrant> bigjools: I notice the spec completely fails to say what the UIDs on the keys will be.
<wgrant> Which is the important, unfixable and potentially disastrous thing.
<Ursinha> thumper, ^
<thumper> bpierre: it is magic
<bpierre> :)
<Ursinha> :)
<wgrant> thumper: Magic being some config file in ~*/project where there is a trunk branch?
<bpierre> so what's the magical formula?
<thumper> it is a combination of the repository and branch format
<jml> where there is a trunk branch, and the trunk branch has a stackable format.
<thumper> and a specified trunk branch
<jml> sorry, we show the config file all the time :)
<jml> we trust the bazaar client to figure out whether stacking is an option, given that info.
<bpierre> mmm
<MTecknology> I reported a lot of bugs and went through them but I can't find them anymore...
<Hobbsee> darn.  where's spm?
<kiko> MTecknology, look at bugs.l.n/~you/+reportedbugs
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hey - any chance I could convince you to do that sometime?
<MTecknology> kiko: ya, that's missing a whole lot of bugs I've reported. Even when I show duplicate bugs
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: probably the ones that are actually fixed?
<MTecknology> oh... how do I make it show fixed ones
<MTecknology> there we go :D
<MTecknology> thanks
<kiko> we actually do fix bugs
<kiko> sometimes
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: did you ever think about anything you could say about me?
<kiko> mostly we introduce them though
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: not yet.  i only finished exams yesterday
 * Hobbsee sighs at more launchpad spam
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: oh, I start in 2 weeks
 * Hobbsee stomps on bzr
<Hobbsee> what are the implications of running bzr upgrade?
<qball> Hobbsee: be gentile
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It will upgrade your repo making it unreadable by old bzrs.
<qball> Hobbsee: it might breake
<qball> breake
<qball> urhg
<qball> brake
<qball> stupid finger memory
<Hobbsee> wgrant: hmmm.  So i'd better not do it for branches I don't control, then.
<Hobbsee> qball: well that's true
<Hobbsee> qball: i suspect it's already broken
<qball> owh past 12 allready
<idnar> I pushed a bzr branch, then changed my mind, so now I'm trying to delete it; but I get an "Oops!" message
<wgrant> idnar: Known bug.
<wgrant> Ursinha: ETA on that fix?
<MTecknology> qball: break*
<MTecknology> ;)
<wgrant> MTecknology: I was going to do that, but thought it would be cruel.
<MTecknology> I'm like that ;)
<idnar> okay, cool
<qball> :D
<MTecknology> At least I'm not in my depressed time of the year - I need to walk away from everybody and everything for a month and just relax or I freak out
<MTecknology> but I take the freak out option instead
<Ursinha> thumper, ^
<Ursinha> sorry thumper, don't hate me
<Ursinha> :)
<wgrant> Would the fix to manually remove the revisions be on edge already?
<bpierre> ok, found it, thanks for the info thumper, jml
<jml> np
<bpierre> shouldn't that be added to the bazaar doc?
<thumper> Ursinha: what's up?
<Ursinha> thumper, wgrant wants to know about the fix of bug 301595, I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301595 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS when deleting a branch with revisions" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301595
<Ursinha> which is fix committed :)
<thumper> Ursinha: fixed on edge
<wgrant> Ursinha: idnar unknowingly wanted to know about it.
<fta> any lp/ppa admin there? I need to know why my last upload blocks on all arches
<thumper> idnar: I can delete it for you if you tell me which one
<cprov> fta: "blocks" ?
<fta> cprov, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/actinium
<idnar> I just deleted it successfully through edge
<fta> cprov, it's been like that for >1h
<thumper> idnar: ok
<wgrant> Blink.
<wgrant> Why are there .tar.bz2s in there?
<fta> cprov, it would help me if I could see what is currently running
<fta> cprov, locally, it's all fine
<cprov> fta: compare the logs then, what happens after cdbs
<fta> cprov, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79546/
<cprov> fta: I've reset the builder.
<fta> all 9 ?
<fta> i had builds for hardy / intrepid / jaunty for all 3 arches
<cprov> fta: not only actinium
<cprov> err, no, only actinium, I meant.
<cprov> fta: seems to be in the same state already.
<fta> could you please look at another builder and tell me which process is blocking that? I'd appreciate as i can't reproduce it locally
<cprov> fta: yup
<cprov> fta: exactly the same step
<fta> ?
<cprov> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/hassium
<fta> that I know but a pstree of dpkg-buildpackage would give me a clue, or a strace or something
<fta> something is apparently blocking between these two lines:
<fta> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk:72: parsing songbird-1.0.0-source.tar.bz2 xulrunner-1.9.0.3-source.tar.bz2 ...
<fta> Parsing songbird-1.0.0-source.tar.bz2...
<fta> and i can't see what as the code of cdbs is pretty simple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79548/
<cprov> fta: well, I don't know what to do apart from delete the source and reset the builders for now.
#launchpad 2008-12-03
<cprov> fta: are you okay with it ?
<fta> cprov, will I be able to push the same tarball again? ie, without bumping the version?
<cprov> fta: yes, even 'undelete' the same version if you discover that the problem is somewhere else.
<fta> it's strange as that part of my code hasn't change in a while all ppa builders were fine before
<fta> cprov, did builders changed shell recently ? like bash vs dash or something ?
<cprov> fta: I don't know for sure, not recently IIRC
<Hobbsee> er, is something wrong with the build allocator?
<Hobbsee> like the 17 amd64 builds in the queue, and the 6 idle buildds?
<stdin> all of them just finished building a minute ago
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.  now the others have some
<fta> Hobbsee, those were my 9 songbird builds killed by cprov :P
<Hobbsee> fta: ah.
<Hobbsee> fta: would you try *not* to break the buildds?  :P
<fta> i can't understand why it froze, looks like a bug in cdbs but i seriously doubt it, not on 3 distros at once.
<Hobbsee> does it happen if it's not a .bz2 file used?
<fta> it used to work just fine, ex: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+build/749544
<wgrant> It's Mozilla. What do you expect?
<jml> wgrant: *really* complicated legal issues.
<fta> what am i supposed to do now ? give up ?
 * Hobbsee hands fta a larger hammer
<fta> cprov, what did you mean by 'undelete' the same version ?
<fta> <wgrant> Why are there .tar.bz2s in there? <= embedded tarballs
<kiko> fta, not sure either. hmmm
<wgrant> fta: Why is there an embedded xulrunner? Security people will eat you alive.
<wgrant> fta: You can copy the deleted source back into your PPA, effectively undeleting it.
<Hobbsee> wow, really?  That's an interesting workflow.
 * Hobbsee wonders how many people have figured out to use that, and wonders how many other such interesting workflows there are, waiting, undiscovered
<wgrant> One can't really just mangle the old publishing. That would be ugly.
<Hobbsee> being able to copy something that's "deleted" is also ugly.
 * Hobbsee empties the trash, the trash is gone.  I can't do anything else with it.  Why is LP different?
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it can be useful, at times - but damn, it's rather counterintuitive!
<wgrant> You should know by now that you can't delete anything unless it's in launchpad-bazaar.
<fta> wgrant, there's an embedded xul because it is patched afterwards by songbird. it's not different from other xulapps, such as flock, instandbird, openkomodo, and many more
<wgrant> Oh dear god.
<wgrant> That's really not cool.
<fta> we are trying to fight against that but so far, only firefox is ready to have the xul engine outside
<kiko> wgrant, real life is full of reality :) the xul runner isn't quite there yet..
<fta> in fact, the xul sdk is heavily patched by a lot of upstream projects
<fta> so far, xul is mainly driven by firefox and to some extents, by thunderbird and seamonkey
<fta> so all the other xul users have their own patches
<wgrant> WHy haven't they sent them upstream?
<kiko> oh, they do. but I think there are a few design issues and these patches aren't exactly quick to review
<fta> wgrant, they did, but there are zillions of patches are waiting in bugzilla
<fta> -are
<fta> kiko, i don't know what i should do with songbird now. i need a clue of what is going on from the inside. a strace or something.
<kiko> fta, one of the problems is that we don't easily have access to the buildds
<fta> hm
<kiko> though.. lamont` aya?
<wgrant> Doesn't cprov have lots of access to the PPA builders?
<kiko> I don't think he does
<kiko> but lamont` is a safer bet for help
<wgrant> Hm, I thought he did, but /me will trust you on that.
<fta> kiko, so no songbird for you today, i'm afraid.
 * wgrant bashes the SP home page for losing useful information.
<kiko> fta, snif. but we'll get to the bottom of it tomorrow
<fta> too bad because it's really nice
<kiko> fta, it's a weird thing. an admin being around will help though
<kiko> yeah, I hear it is -- jdahlin is all ravin about it here in the office
<fta> i have a deb for i386/jaunty if you want :)
<kiko> I'm not THAT brave no matter what my scars might suggest!!
<fta> ok, np.
<wgrant> kiko: Pfft, we're way past Alpha 1!
<kiko> okay let's get some rest
<kiko-zzz> but catch you tomorrow!
<wgrant> Night.
<fta> me too. 2am+ here
<fta> ++
<kiko-zzz> fta, I appreciate the effort on your end though
<kiko-zzz> many thanks
<kiko-zzz> will look into it tomorrow
<fta> thanks
<hggdh> heh. rutadeeavuacion is back
<hggdh> sigh, cannot event write the name of the sucker right...
<hggdh> 29 new bugs by him/her
<wgrant> There is no spm :(
<wgrant> Ursinha: ^^
<Hobbsee> hggdh: he's only going to go away when they manage to get the bugs out of hte account locking.
<wgrant> I haven't seen a fix for that yet.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I know. I wonder if he is just trying to piss us off
<Hobbsee> hggdh: likely
<wgrant> maurizio-live is the account in question this time.
 * hggdh bets the sucker about 13 years -- full of testosterone, and no real functional brain
<Ursinha> hggdh, wgrant, back, again?
<wgrant> hggdh: I was a perfectly useful community member at 13.
<wgrant> Ursinha: As usual.
<hggdh> Ursinha, yay
<Ursinha> haha no real functional brain
<hggdh> wgrant, there are always exceptions to the rule
 * hggdh was not one
<jml> my brain uses monads for extra functional power.
<wgrant> Ursinha: Is there any progress on the fix to make account deactivation actually work?
<mthaddon> have just disabled that user again...
<wgrant> mthaddon: Thanks.
<Ursinha> mthaddon, thanks
<wgrant> How long until it reactivates it, I wonder.
<hggdh> by know he knows the drill
<Hobbsee> time it takes for him to realise he's logged out + a few seconds + 3 mins to exploit the LP bug to reactivate it + another minute to log in
<Hobbsee> so, probably, not long.
<hggdh> are the bugs going to be, huh, auto-rejected?
<wgrant> I would hope they have the script to mark private and remove all subscribers by now.
<Hobbsee> apparently launchpad doesn't have that functionality either, when I asked about it.
<Hobbsee> but, if there's another answer, it'd be great ;)
<hggdh> ah, back to linking blueprints
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> I must file a bug about that.
<wgrant> Private bugs show up there.
<Hobbsee> oh, do they?
<Hobbsee> wonderful
<hggdh> clamav has lotsa of them
<hggdh> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/clamav-spamassassin-in-main
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: there's no functionality to keep a user's account alive, but not let them post anything, is there?
<mthaddon> Hobbsee, fraid not
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: pity.  Perhaps there needs to be a new category for that, rather than just disabling the accounts, or something.
<mthaddon> Hobbsee, I think it'd be better to be able to disable an account and prevent it being re-enabled (i.e. blacklist email addresses, perhaps)
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: perhaps.  And IP or something, i'd hope
<Hobbsee> email addresses are cheap.
<mthaddon> Hobbsee, yeah, IPs can be changed too - but I agree, would be a good facility to have
<Hobbsee> .htaccess?  :P
<mthaddon> Hobbsee, we don't use apache in that way :)
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: i'm sure you could find an equivalent :P
<mthaddon> yeah...
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: -
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> is launchpad opensource?
<beuno> meoblast001, not yet
<beuno> next year
<meoblast001> for real?
<beuno> we're in the process of shaping things to be able to release it
<beuno> yeap
<meoblast001> YAY
<meoblast001> cuz i have a "team" thats outragously small that uses launchpad
<meoblast001> we do opensource and eventually will do a few proprietary too
<meoblast001> but the current LP setup doesnt like proprietary
<beuno> well
<beuno> there's a service you can pay for to use launchpad with propietary projects
<meoblast001> beuno, yeah thats a bit of a problem =P
<meoblast001> im 15 and cant work due to child labor laws in the US
<meoblast001> no money.... cant pay
<beuno> right
<beuno> well, you'll have to wait til next year
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> dont have any proprietary apps planned for this year though
<meoblast001> all opensource
<beuno> cool
<jamesh> jml: so, it turns out that the test sorting in testresources was completely busted up until last night.  If you're using it for anything, you might want to upgrade.
<jml> jamesh: by "completely busted", what do you mean?
<meoblast001> beuno, and i also fear dependence..... which the current launchpad setup makes me do
<jamesh> jml: as in "did not do what it claimed to do"
<meoblast001> beuno, if some crazy stock market crash miraculously made canonical go under... no more launchpad
<jml> jamesh: because I've known about some pretty severe bugs in it for a while.
<jml> jamesh: where it picked an arbitrary start node, for example.
<jamesh> jml: it was ordering tests based on their distance from the start node only.
<jamesh> distance being resource setup cost
<jml> jamesh: oh wow.
<jamesh> jml: trunk is fixed now (checking each test permutation), and I've got a branch pending to make it a bit faster and not rearrange tests unnecessarily
<jml> jamesh: sweet.
<jamesh> my branch just groups the tests by the resource combinations they use, then does the same brute force search on those resource combinations instead of on the tests
<jamesh> which is a lot less work
<jml> I thought I already did that :(
<jml> it's possible that lifeless changed it around when he landed his recent sorting improvements.
<jamesh> If you did, I didn't see it up on LP :(
<jml> jamesh: hmm.
<jml> jamesh: it's also possible that I thought it really loudly.
<jamesh> jml: his initial sorting improvements just created a dummy 'start' node in the graph that represented "no resources"
<jamesh> it was still using "distance from starting node" to sort though
<jamesh> yesterday we moved from there to a locally optimised walk of the graph to the globally optimised sort it now uses.
<jamesh> All your pending branches on LP seemed to be related to the resource handling rather than sorting code, so should be unaffected by these changes
<jml> cool.
<lamont`> kiko_: I'm afk and just passing through...
<Chaosmagi>  Do u feel like your life is stuck in a rut, just going around in circles. Do u feel Spirituality left out then all u have to do is !!!!TAKE BACK REALITY!!!! www.ellis69.webs.com
<jamesh> wow.
<wgrant> I do, I do.
<Ursinha> holy cow
 * Hobbsee grumbles
<Hobbsee> spm!
<spm> Hobbsee: hows it going!
<Hobbsee> spm: good, although it's surprisingly hard to get US money converted, apparently!
<spm> Hobbsee: You're off to UDS I gather?
<Hobbsee> spm: yup
<jamesh> Hobbsee: just use an ATM at the airport
<jamesh> that's what I generally do.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, i eventually got money :)
<jamesh> if your card is on the visa or mastercard network, it shouldn't be hard to get cash
<wgrant> That's what I plan to do (with a Cirrus keycard).
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> that's what I tend to do, after I get there.
 * Hobbsee wonders how difficult it would be to get black hole contact addresses set.
<wgrant> You'd have to blackhole it after setting it.
<wgrant> Or convince somebody that a blackhole flag for teams is a good idea.
<wgrant> Which it is.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, seeing as it's for large-person teams, getting consensus on that (or even having a poll) is difficult.
<Hobbsee> I wonder...is there an easy way to shut all the feisty tasks of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs ?
<spm> drop table feisty_bugs?
<Hobbsee> oh, that'd be nice:)
<jamesh> web services API?
<Hobbsee> will that work on that entire list of bugs, without having to type them all in?
<wgrant> Probably.
<spm> Hobbsee: I wish :-) It's possible some magic could be done? But suggest more likely not. Raise a question?
<wgrant> I think searchTasks or similar should be exposed for all bug targets.
<Hobbsee> spm: mmm...might be an idea.
 * wgrant plays around with launchpadlib.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: thanks
<jamesh> Hobbsee: ideally you'd be able to find all the required bugs with the API
<jamesh> if you can't, report a bug :)
<wgrant> jamesh: Are you coming to UDS?
<jamesh> yeah
 * wgrant gives Launchpad a few good thwackings.
<wgrant> The webservice strongly dislikes behaving properly.
<wgrant> AFAICT, I'm trying to search for tasks properly. IDistroSeries only recently became exposed, and it doesn't work too well.
<wgrant> searchTasks() on a current or supported distoseries OOPSes.
<wgrant> searchTasks() on a development or obsolete distroseries returns 0 tasks, even when that's not right.
<wgrant> Thankyou Launchpad.
<jamesh> if you make enough OOPSes, someone should notice :)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: well, he's trying for a non-supported release, ideally
 * wgrant turns on debugging and gets an OOPS id.
<wgrant> jamesh: Can you look at OOPS-1068S27 in a couple of minutes and tell me if I'm obviously doing something wrong and LP isn't validating properly, or if LP might just be genuinely broken?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1068S27
<wgrant> Oh. It's the getSeries that's failing.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
 * wgrant thwacks Launchpad for failing at security.
<wgrant> Failing at security on security vulnerabilities, to make it even better.
<jamesh> wgrant: that OOPS report is a NotFoundError for getSeries("8.1")
<Hobbsee> should that be 8.10?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: yes.  So either wgrant passed in a bad version number, or Launchpad handed him a bad number that he then passed back to LP
<wgrant> Thankyou Optus.
<wgrant> Is it just me, or is there significant latency in the replication on staging?
<wgrant> jamesh: I just saw your comment on that OOPS report on irclogs.u.c... I'm fairly sure that I asked for 8.10, so maybe it's trimming things somewhere.
 * wgrant watches the HTTP requests more closely this itme.
<jamesh> wgrant: I wonder if a float is being used somewhere rather than a string?
<wgrant> jamesh: Right, maybe the webservice code is trying to parse it as a float first... I definitely sent 8.10 over the wire in OOPS-1068S70, and I'm pretty sure I did in 27 too.
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1068S70
<wgrant> win 39
<wgrant> Damn.
<jamesh> wgrant: you can probably pass in distro codenames to getSeries(), btw.
 * Hobbsee hands wgrant a \
<Hobbsee> and a /
<wgrant> jamesh: Oh, I can, yes. I tried that after I saw your analysis.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> ICVE needs some love :(
<jamesh> wgrant: if you're sure you're using strings on the client side, perhaps file a bug report.
<wgrant> jamesh: I plan to, once that OOPS appears and you can confirm it still says 8.1.
<wgrant> And I guess it should be there now.
<jamesh> wgrant: hmm.  I see the query string for the request is ws.op=getSeries&name_or_version=8.10
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> That's what I see too.
<jamesh> wgrant: in that case, I can confirm that it looks like a Launchpad problem :)
<wgrant> jamesh: Excellent, thanks. I'll file it.
 * wgrant is loving the test plans being public - it means defective feature designs can be shot down within hours of their merging!
<tkamppeter> I need help, I have subscribed a wrong person to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/printer-driver-auto-download-service
<tkamppeter> and it seems a non-undoable feature.
<wgrant> tkamppeter: Only the user themselves or a LOSA can remove a subscription.
<intellectronica> tkamppeter: file a question, and an admin will tend to it asap
<intellectronica> tkamppeter: also, you can just contact the user, apologize, and suggest that they unsubscribe themselves. most people would be quite understanding :)
<glade88> hello, I noticed a text overflow at a notification box: http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/8672/overflowxl1.png
<fta2> kiko_, ping
<intellectronica> glade88: care to report a bug?
<glade88> intellectronica: sure, a min
<glade88> intellectronica: part of Launchpad registry, I gess?
<glade88> s/gess/guess
<intellectronica> glade88: take your time. report the bug on 'launchpad'
<intellectronica> no, it's not a registry bug, it's a general launchpad bug
<glade88> ah, ok.
<glade88> intellectronica: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/304795
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304795 in launchpad "Text overflow from notification box" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> glade88: cool, thanks
<glade88> intellectronica: np
<epsy> hi, how do I check if a tag(for a revision) was correctly set?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: gary_poster
<balor> What URL does  lp:bzr-cvsps-import resolve to?
<LarstiQ> balor: it resolves to the branch the bzr-cvsps-import project on launchpad has pointed it's trunk at.
<LarstiQ> balor: `bzr info lp:bzr-cvsps-import` will tell you what exactly that is.
<gary_poster> balor: LarstiQ is right.  If you are using bzr, 'lp:' == 'bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/'
<balor> LarstiQ: But what's the actual URL of the bzr repo?  I think I need to expand it to get round my http_proxty.
<balor> ah
<balor> I need http access to the repo.
<LarstiQ> gary_poster: bzr+ssh:// depends on wether you have write access to the branch or not.
<gary_poster> LarstiQ: True
<LarstiQ> balor: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebzr/bzr-cvsps-import/trunk/
<kiko> fta2, yo!
<balor> LarstiQ: Thanks.
<balor> I'm told that my Project is an "invalid value" when trying to import it as a CVS project to launchpad.  The value I specified is "libamore".  What value should I specify?
<kiko> balor, there is no libamore project registered at launchpad.
<kiko> balor, launchpad.net/projects/+new
<balor> kiko: So I have to register the project first.  Ah.
<kiko> yep
<gary_poster> kiko: thanks. :-)  was just wondering myself.
<fta2> kiko, hi! so, about songbird, what should I do? re-push the exact same thing?
<kiko> fta2, yeah, let me get hold of somebody at IS to assist.
<fta2> kiko, ok, nice. tell me when I can repush.
<balor> kiko: Is that the "Register a Branch" or am I looking to register a project?
<kiko> balor, launchpad.net/projects/+new
<kiko> I meant it :)
<balor> kiko: Sorry....bad day :(
<kiko> nah, that's fine :)
<kiko> fta2, you can repush. let me and lamont know when it is hung
<lamont> fta2: my precognition skills are a bit rusty, and all that... :))
<balor> Why might my import be "Pending Review"?  particularly when I get an email stating "Your message was rejected"
<kiko> balor, that message is bogus and I am still struggling to fix it
<kiko> balor, imports are reviewed for sanity -- what's the URL for it?
<balor> kiko: np.
<balor> kiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libamore/trunk
<fta2> kiko, lamont: pushing..
<kiko> in fact, I've fixed that bogus message right now using a HUGE hammer
<fta2> 50%
<glade88> is there a way to list just wishlist bugs related to a specific user (or me) ?
<kiko> glade88, yes, bugs.l.n/~user/ and advanced search
<glade88> kiko: thanks
<kiko> sure
<kiko> balor, so, libamore is the name of that project, and it contains a bunch of stuff -- not just libamore proper, right?
<balor> kiko: It contains the library and a GUI etc....
<balor> kiko: We just need a bzr repo to kickstart development again.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> balor, I'm only slightly curious as to whether this would be better modeled as a project group with other pieces in it
<kiko> but since it's one tree, bombs away
<balor> kiko: For the moment we just want to get stuff done.  We're taking it in a new direction.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> IKWYM
<fta2> kiko, lamont: done. waiting for the accept/reject now
<balor> kiko: So am I ready for bzr branch on https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libamore/trunk now?
<kiko> balor, well, the import's running shortly. when it runs and if it succeeds (flaky CVS repos n all) you'll have a beautiful bzr branch
<balor> kiko: thanks
<fta2> kiko, rejected, as i expected :(
<fta2> Rejected:
<fta2> The source songbird - 1.0.0-0ubuntu1~fta1 is already accepted in ubuntu/jaunty and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<kiko> fta2, but why did you upload it again? just refer to it, no?
<fta2> refer to it?
<kiko> I wish I knew more about how to undelete stuff
<fta2> Rejected:
<fta2> Unable to find songbird_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<fta2> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<kiko> bigjools, read up -- does fta2 really need to bump version just to get a deleted package to rebuild?
<kiko> hmmm
<bigjools> yes
<kiko> bigjools, cancha undelete it?
<bigjools> not w/o DB surgery
<kiko> I don't quite understand why cprov deleted it to be honest
<kiko> instead of marking the builds as failed
<bigjools> I don't know either
<fta2> kiko, that's why i asked if i should re-up the exact same thing, i expected the reject
<bigjools> whoa, the .orig is missing?
<fta2> apparently
<bigjools> he's really cleaned it out then!
<bigjools> how bizarre
<kiko> fta2, just bump version, I'll ask cprov when he's back from the airport
<tkamppeter> wgrant, intellectronica, thank you, I have sent a PM to this user via LP. Let's see what happens.
<fta2> kiko, the src version ? too bad for the shiny 1.0.0 :(
<kiko> 1.0.0revenge
<kiko> well.. I don't have any smart suggestions
<kiko> my brain is only half operational this week
<bigjools> fta2: bump to 1.0.0+something
<fta2> yeah, i know :(
<kiko> I don't quite understand why this happened though
<kiko> it /looks/ like cprov overcooked it
<kiko> but he rarely does that so.. not sure
<fta2> too bad my bug 263301 has been rejected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<bigjools> fta2: that is a FAQ, really
<bigjools> considering how easy it is to just bump versions, I don't know why everyone complains
<kiko> bigjools, well, it's kinda nasty to have to do it when the source hasn't actually changed.
<bigjools> kiko: if the source hasn't changed then you don't need to re-upload
<kiko> bigjools, well, in fta2's case he does :)
<fta2> it's rejected
<fta2> see above
<bigjools> kiko: well if it's deleted, all bets are off :)
<fta2> the delete is not a real delete then
<kiko> bigjools, that's what I don't understand. the file's still in the librarian, we still know about the publication, etc.
<kiko> that's also true
<bigjools> kiko: I guess we could add an undelete
<bigjools> if nothing was uploaded since
<kiko> yeah, let's see how much it comes up.
<bigjools> it's not a real deletion because it needs to remember what you already uploaded
<bigjools> and published
<bigjools> apt clients tend to get very confused if they try and download the same version of something that has a different md5
<fta2> not when no bin were produced
<fta2> btw, re-upped
<bigjools> fta2: not so, you're forgetting the source
<fta2> bigjools, what i mean it that re-up the same or another tarball with the same version should not hurt when no debs have been produced
<fta2> -it+is
<bigjools> fta2: the source has been published in the repo
<bigjools> it's too late at that point
<fta2> i consider my PPA as highly experimental. I take great care of what i push there but yet, it's not bullet proof and users know the risks. at least they should.
<bigjools> fta2: well it's nothing to do with the quality of the code and everything to do with the packaging toolchain
<bigjools> fta2: the only way around this is to know if a source/binary has been downloaded or not, but we're a way off implementing that yet
<fta2> kiko, lamont: same issue as yesterday. all 9 builds stuck at the same place.
<lamont> yay!
<lamont> consistency ftw
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/iridium
<kiko> thanks fta2
<kiko> now let's see what lamont can find for us :)
<fta2> here are my logs (jaunty/i386): http://paste.ubuntu.com/79849/
<lamont> sigh.
 * lamont is reminded that not being the UOSA means that he forgets things
<lamont> like the fact that the ppa buildds are so completely locked down as to be totally undebuggable
<lamont> and I don't know that we needed to upload _all_ of them when we expected them to hang...
 * lamont will try to reproduce the issue locally
<kiko> lamont, it appears to work fine for fta2 locally
<kiko> lamont, if you have a PPA image you can build inside it will probably enlighten
<lamont> locally with sbuild, or locally outside sbuild?
<kiko> fta2?
<kiko> lamont, got anywhere?
<fta2> kiko, ? (sorry, i was busy)
<fta2> lamont, locally outside sbuild
<MTecknology> How do I link a bug to another bug tracker?
<kiko> MTecknology, I'll explain. which bug?
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueproximity/+bug/286820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286820 in blueproximity "blueproximity can be bypassed to not force a lock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MTecknology> kiko: ?
<kiko> MTecknology, what's the remote bug? it sounds like blueproximity upstream uses launchpad?
<MTecknology> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2383237&group_id=203022&atid=983922
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 2383237 "blueproximity can be bypassed to not force a lock" [Pri: 5,Open]
<kiko> that's weird.
<MTecknology> ?
<kiko> MTecknology, does blueproximity use SF or Launchpad?
<MTecknology> I'm not really sure - I think they use SF
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/blueproximity
<kiko> MTecknology, so in this specific case it's weird because they seem to use both. we normally only link to remote bugs if the project doesn't use LP officially
<kiko> MTecknology, maybe the easiest thing is to just add the URL in a comment and figure it out later.
<MTecknology> ok
<kiko> MTecknology, if you want to help further you can contact the project lead and ask him what the story is
<kiko> the Launchpad project page says it uses LP
<kiko> but the project homepage says it uses SF
<kiko> which is correct?
<MTecknology> How do I do it? Could you walk me through linking process so I know how?
<MTecknology> nvm - I found it
<kiko-fud> cool
<MTecknology> kiko-fud: thanks
<kiko-fud> sure thing
<fta2> lamont, kiko: any progress with songbird?
<lamont> fta2: the level of ppa-buildd hackery it wants really calls for infinity, not me.
<fta2> lamont, kiko: ok, please keep me posted. If you need to kill my stuff, please don't delete everything
<kiko> gar
<kiko> lamont, when do we have infinity around for this?
<kiko> lamont, or elmo?
<lamont> elmo is in transit -> UDS
<lamont>  /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Memory exhausted
<lamont> well, that's a different (albeit maybe related?) error
 * lamont looks to see how much memory that vm instance has
<lamont> meh.  640M should be enough for anyone, right?
<lamont> and 400MB of swap...
 * lamont checks on a ppa config
<fta2> to link chromium (the browser), ldd takes nearly 1GB
<fta2> ld
<kiko> lamont, could that be?
<fta2> i even had to limit to -j 1 as by default, it was sucking 4G on my quadcore.
<fta2> brb
<lamont> ppas have 1549MB of ram, and (looks like at first blush without doing anything invasive) 2GB of swap.
<lamont> and no, I don't know where that RAM size number comes from
<infinity> kiko, fta: I hear there are some problems with PPA and songbird?
<infinity> kiko, fta: Except that when I go to look, all I see are a bunch of identical failures at the ~3 hour mark, which looks like it's not PPA's fault...
<pygi> how does one appoint driver for a project?
<pygi> totally un-intuitive :/
<gary_poster> pygi from project home page, click "change details"
<gary_poster> pypi: then click on the "People" sub-sub tab
<pygi> gary_poster, ah, sub-tabs
<pygi> see?! Tabs are not intuitive :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<pygi> you can see that with the tabs-frenzy joke at gnome :P
<pygi> thanks gary_poster :)
<mpt> They're just not drawn in an obvious style at the moment
<gary_poster> pygi: :-) glad I could help
* kiko_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known LP issues detected 19:17 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: gary_poster
<kiko_> the appservers are acting up, mthaddon and flacoste looking into it.
<MTecknology> 13:22 < xteejx> MTecknology: Tell me about it! Is there any way to refile his comments under another bug for him (Socrates) and get rid of them in that report?
<MTecknology> He asked that in reference to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/231455
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455/+text)
<MTecknology> kiko: is there any way to do that for him?
<kiko> nope.
<MTecknology> About the only thing he could do is mark the bug invalid and make a clean one which isn
<MTecknology> 't worth it?
<MTecknology> kiko: is that about right?
<kiko> yeah, pretty much
<MTecknology> kiko: so - now that I know that much, do I get a job at canonical? :D
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> How hard is it to scare a job like that anyway?
<kiko> you can apply! there are a bunch of job postings up at canonical.com. :)
<MTecknology> Are they pretty much jobs where you can work from anywhere in the world?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> "Launchpad Bugs Application Engineer" Looks nice. I'll probably have to apply for it out after I get out of college
<MTecknology> I assume that will still be open
<MTecknology> kiko: What I really want is to be a systems administrator somewhere around here. I don't imagine that's likely.
<MTecknology> kiko: If it's ok to ask, what kind of salary does canonical offer?
<MTecknology> I imagine it varies a lot, I'm just curious.
<pygi> MTecknology, dont you know contracts say that you're not allowed to say that? :p
<MTecknology> pygi: nope, I didn't
<pygi> now you know :)
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> brb
<MTecknology> pygi: Are the jobs pretty competitive or is canonical expanding plenty fast?
<pygi> MTecknology, I'm not working at Canonical
<MTecknology> oh - I suppose I'd know that if I saw your hostmask :P
<MTecknology> What's with launchpad.com
<kiko> spam
<MTecknology> Somebody else registered it?
<kiko> it was already owned by some loser before
<kiko> I guess they just messed up the config
<kiko> dunno
<fta> lamont, what did you do to unblock the builders ?
<fta> kiko, ^^ do you know ?
<kiko> did they unblock? :)
<lamont> fta: ??
 * lamont did nothing wrt songbird
<fta> yes, but something else happened. i'm investigating the failure
<fta> (that i didn't see locally)
<kiko> file not found: /build/buildd/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings/content/songbird/bindings//build/buildd/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings/browser/tabBrowserCompat.xml at /build/buildd/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-i686/mozilla/release/scripts/make-jars.pl line 430, <STDIN> line 76.
<fta> yes yes... digging
<MTecknology> I'm getting 0 (Error ID: OOPS-1068EA222)
<kiko> maybe they weren't hanging after all?
<lamont> given the size, I expect that "hang" == "swaping heavily"
<lamont> after all, they _only_ have 1.5GB of RAM
<fta> kiko, it's supposed to build in less than 1h, not in 3h
<kiko> fta, inside a VM with limited memory? dunno
<fta> and logs started to flow during the build after ~2h of no activity
<fta> looks like a timeout to me
<kiko> fta, there are no timeouts in the buildds.
<fta> no watchdog of any kind? killing zombies or dead locked processes? i think there is. I remember a jemalloc problem with xul1.9.1 that hold the builders for 4h before the pkg is killed.
<kiko> not that I know of.
<exarkun> I'm looking for the bugs page for the kernel package in Hardy
<exarkun> Is it this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux-meta
<stdin> exarkun: more likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux
<drguildo> bug reporting seems to be broken
<beuno> drguildo, how so?
<drguildo> i'm getting timeout errors
<drguildo> Error ID: OOPS-1068B4511
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1068B4511
<beuno> drguildo, known issue being worked on
<drguildo> beuno: seems to be working now. thanks.
<fta> kiko, found the bug
<kiko> fta!
<kiko> you rock duder
<fta> kiko, it's an upstream bug. it's caused by the only change i've made 1.0.0 -> 1.0.0+0 in the tarball name, hence in the path
<kiko> damn
<fta> the "+" is used in a perl regexp
<kiko> fta, does that mean that the 1.0.0 build actually would have worked if we hadn't killed it?
<fta> probably
<fta> i still don't understand why there a 2h window at the beginning where nothing happened (in the cdbs tarball parsing)
<fta> +'s
<kiko> same here but only infinity or elmo might be able to tell us..
<kiko> that's kinda why I suggested 1.0.0revenge :)
<fta> ok, i just patched it
<wgrant> I feel like launchpad-users.
<wgrant> mpt: Wasn't the point of the new bad-looking subtabs to make them more obviously tabbish?
<kiko> and they actually do work
<wgrant> Didn't mpt see say they weren't obvious?
<wgrant> s/see //
<kiko> he tried to justify the general problem of not being able to navigate to and under +edit
<wgrant> Can we get a 'THIS IS NOT FOR ORDERING CDS OR ORDERING LAUNCHPADS' in big red bold text on top of +contactuser?
<wgrant> Somebody wants me to send them a Launchpad :(
<kiko> wgrant, same here. if you want consolation we're going to change the feature.
<wgrant> I can't see any sane way to restrict it.
<Nafallo> send them a launchpad? BWAHAHA
<kiko> Nafallo, that's like sending him raw plutonium
<kiko> wgrant, follow the l-u thread
<wgrant> kiko: I've just finished that.
<Nafallo> kiko: I was actually thinking about the weight of all those servers :-P
<wgrant> That doesn't seem to cover users, just teams.
<wgrant> Nafallo: Right, plutonium isn
<wgrant> ... isn't light :P
<Nafallo> wgrant: plutonium is a PPA ;-)
<kiko> wgrant, you're getting email because of a team in that case. it's a frenchman, right?
<Nafallo> well. if it had actually worked :-P
<Nafallo> kiko: SEB! :-D
<kiko> lol
<wgrant> kiko: Ah, yes, it doesn't actually say that *anywhere*.
<kiko> wgrant, read my l-u email god dammit :)
<mpt> wgrant, I think it was to make them more visible
<mpt> which is different from making them more tabbish
<mpt> bbiab
<wgrant> kiko: Ah, I didn't look at those bug.s
<wgrant> Nor can I type.
<fta> kiko, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<mpt> wgrant, I think it would be entirely possible to achieve both
#launchpad 2008-12-04
<wgrant> mpt: Possible for human UI designers?
<mpt> wgrant, sure, I've seen a mockup of it, and it wasn't even mine ;-)
<wgrant> mpt: Oh, good.
<wgrant> When are we seeing the 3.0-break-everything-again UI?
<wgrant> It has been a few months since the last UI redesign...
<mpt> I think the idea is more small bits of awesomeness from now on
<wgrant> That sounds better.
<kiko> fta, woo
<fta> kiko, still stuck but we'll see
<FAJ> hi, i am trying to set up a ppa, but am having difficulties with signing the ubuntu code of conduct...  it says that there is no public key?
<kiko> Hobbsee, can you subscribe to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/281293 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281293 in launchpad-registry "X-Launchpad headers missing from user deactivation email" [Low,Triaged]
<kiko> FAJ, are you following any documentation?
<FAJ> kiko
<Hobbsee> kiko: ok?  (why)
<FAJ> kiko:  only the instructions that is on the site.
<kiko> Hobbsee, because it's your bug?
<FAJ> i am probably encrypting/decrypting wrong...
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh, that one :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: I thought that was the email about deactivating accounts for launchpad or something, and was thinking  "why is this relevant to me?"
<kiko> Hobbsee, well I want to ask you a question on it. :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: ahhh.  Ask away :)
<FAJ> kiko: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt  that is the command i throw in, and I get a .asc... how should i open it?
<kiko> FAJ, so one thing at a time. have you imported your pgp key into launchpad, first?
 * Hobbsee notes filtering on X-Generated-By (or whatever it is) works a charm, too
<FAJ> kiko; yes i believe so...
<FAJ> yes it shows it as an active key
<kiko> ok cool
<FAJ> so but then why is it telling me that i don't have an open key?
<kiko> FAJ, "it" and "telling" sound very vague.
<FAJ> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<FAJ> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<FAJ> this means website telling means below ;)
<FAJ> sorry for being so random
<FAJ> kiko:  any thoughts?
<kiko> aha
<FAJ> lol cool
<kiko> FAJ, so let me check something.
<kiko> FAJ, what's your launchpad id?
<FAJ> https://launchpad.net/~cunninghamlouis
<FAJ> ?
<FAJ> sorry totally newb to this
<FAJ> if you tell me where it is i can get it
<kiko> FAJ, did you only just import the key?
<FAJ> kiko: yes
<kiko> FAJ, can you wait for a bit and try again? there is a delay sometimes.. not sure why
<FAJ> kiko; ah ok....
<FAJ> how should i open the .asc .... b/c i can open it with gedit...
<FAJ> kiko:  about how long should i wait...
<kiko> sure gedit or whatever is fine
<FAJ> kiko:  ok how long should i wait?
<kiko> FAJ, now, and if it doesn't work, in an hour, and if that doesn't work, ask a question (see /topic)
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Ask (and be a lil patient)
<FAJ> ok so should i just try again....
<FAJ> ok tried again; still bad.
<lifeless> kiko: re: delay, if the key is in one appservers cache but not another, and hasn't propogated amongst keyserfvers yet, that might explainit
<kiko> lifeless, it's more that there's an internal keyserver and sometimes the syncing breaks
<lifeless> kiko: that would fit too - I only commented cause you said 'not sure why'
<kiko> yeah!
<FAJ> ah ok...
<FAJ> b/c i know i tried to go to a different webpage and navigate back to that page; but still same error
<kiko-zzz> FAJ, I think the syncing is broken. If you ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad I'll have somebody look into it tomorrow
<kiko-zzz> I need to split though
<FAJ> kk
<FAJ> i will try syncing tomorrow
<FAJ> thanks kiko
 * kiko-zzz waves
<CyHawk> hi! is there support for handling line-endings in bazaar currently? on the net i mostly just found plans for it from 2007 and can not tell if it was implemented in the end.
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: answered
<Rhot> hi everyone!
<Rhot> i'm trying to upload some debs for the 1st time to ppa, but i can't figure out how to do this. Any help?
<Rhot> there is only dput to upload sources, but i need to upload binaries
<mwh> oh
<mwh> you can't upload binary packages
<mwh> (it's not the way ubuntu works)
<Rhot> so launchpad is only for source maintaining?
<stdin> launchpad will build the binaries for you
<Hobbsee> Rhot: ppa is about building sources for you, giving you the binaries.
<Hobbsee> perhaps you're wanting another part of launchpad?
<Rhot> didn't know that... i'm a little bit confused
<FAJ> Hobbsee:  i noticed that when i go 'up' the html chain, it says i already have an opengpg key registered
<Rhot> i built some binaries for my job colleagues.
<Rhot> is there any place on launchpad or somewhere else where i can distribute those packages?
<stdin> is there any reason you don't want the PPA to build it?
<Hobbsee> stdin: presumably he doesn't want to give the source away?
<Rhot> sure, i use some special configuration options when i compile the binary. that options make it (software) best-suited for our company needs.
<FAJ> Hobbsee: if it says that i have a key in there, then could i be copying and pasting wrong?
<Hobbsee> FAJ: i don't know, it's been so long since i've done it.
<Hobbsee> they've probably changed it since i've done it
<FAJ> o... ok
<Hobbsee> (like, 2005)
<FAJ> oh ok...
<FAJ> b/c i am guessing that the key gpg is using is the WRONG KEY... i think
<wgrant> FAJ: Did you do as kiko suggested and ask a question on Launchpad?
<FAJ> where?
<wgrant> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<FAJ> what i am guessing is happening is that the gpg key that i am using to encrypt is using a different key to encrypt than the open gpg key
<FAJ> so the question is; how to make the gpg command see a different key?
<mwh> gpg --use-key or something isn't it?
<FAJ> not --use-key
<FAJ> i am looking in the help,,, but nothing
<Hobbsee> gpg --list-keys?
<FAJ> ok... but that just lists them...
<mwh> gpg -u i think
<FAJ> ok will try -u,,, but then which id do i use?
<mwh> i think it takes the short id
<FAJ> ah -u is is
<FAJ> it
<mwh> i remember battling to get this work once and promptly forgot the details :)
 * Hobbsee wonders about the definition of "see" here
<FAJ> aha!
<FAJ> ya... lol i thought i would see it in -h...
<FAJ> phew finally
<FAJ> thank you all who helped me out; i have a feeling i will be back.
<FAJ> how can i change my ppa from jaunty to hardy/
<stdin> FAJ: you just edit the debian/changelog to have jaunty instead of hardy
<FAJ> stdin:  where is that?
<stdin> on the 1st line, at the far right
<FAJ> stdin:  on which page?  i don't see anything to change?
<stdin> in the source package
<stdin> the one you upload
<FAJ> sorry to being totally new... o ok...
<stdin> <package> (<version>) jaunty; urgency=low
<FAJ> and what if i have a .deb... how can i upload it?
<Hobbsee> you can't.
<FAJ> oh...
<stdin> you don't upload .debs
<FAJ> tar.bz2?
<stdin> the point of PPAs is to build debs from source
<FAJ> ok so i if i have a tar.bz2...
<stdin> you have to make it into a debian package
<stdin> usually means converting it to a .tar.gz for a start
<stdin> you may want to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<mwh> i don't think the build system supports .tar.bz2 yet
<FAJ> ok...
<mwh> (it will sooner or later though)
<FAJ> well see i what i am trying to do is to set up a ppa for pidgin-facebookchat.
<FAJ> and so it already has all the stuff....
<FAJ> an i am trying to use dput to update it, but it keeps telling me that it is not a .changes file...
<stdin> that's because you need to build the source package
<FAJ> confused as to why.
<Hobbsee> because ppas build the binary for you
<Hobbsee> that's the point of them
<FAJ> ok but i have a .tar.gz with the source....
<stdin> a source package is not the same as the source of a project
<stdin> you need to debianize it
<FAJ> o... ok
<FAJ> is there an 'easy' way to do it?
<stdin> have a look at the guide I posted above and https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<stdin> there is no automatic way of doing it properly
<FAJ> http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/downloads/list
<FAJ> i am just wondering if any of those work...
<stdin> you'd have to take the source code and create a debian source package out of it
<FAJ> ok
<stdin> if you want to use the PPA service, you'll have to learn something about debian packaging first, it's not just a file hosting service
<Hobbsee> stdin: You know, i'm starting to see a profitable business venture for someoen to package stuff that people want in a ppa, but don't want to learn about themselves...
<FAJ> ok thanks.
<stdin> Hobbsee: probably a good idea
<Hobbsee> http://launchpad.net/bugs/303403 and such.  Yay, spammer.
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<thesecondlaw> Hey can someone help me troubleshoot email bug editing?
<rockstar> thesecondlaw, what do you mean email bug editing?
<thesecondlaw> Launchpad's email interface, excuse me.
<rockstar> thesecondlaw, what would you like to know?
<thesecondlaw> Does it work for you? I've been signing my emails via PGP, and sending them from my lauchpad email but nothing seems to work
<thesecondlaw> I recieve neither a failure notice, nor a success notice from malone
<thesecondlaw> rockstar: ping
<rockstar> thesecondlaw, what are you trying to do specifically?
<wgrant> A pastebin of the email would likely be helpful.
<thesecondlaw> wgrant: Working on that now :)
<thesecondlaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80193/
<wgrant> thesecondlaw: You also sent some individual messages?
<thesecondlaw> Yes
<wgrant> The problem with both I've seen so far is that you don't have two spaces in front of the commands.
<wgrant>   status invalid
<wgrant> Not:
<wgrant> status invalid
<rockstar> wgrant, you need two spaces for bugs?
<rockstar> I think you only need one.
<wgrant> Hmm, I've always used two.
 * wgrant checks docs.
<rockstar> The merge proposal stuff only requires one.
<thesecondlaw> Hmm, from the directions I didn't know you needed any, so that  may be the problem
<thesecondlaw> Even then, shouldn't I get an error message?
<wgrant> rockstar: I don't trust LP to not reinvent everything.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Yours was a valid message.
<wgrant> It just didn't do anything.
<wgrant> To which address did you send it?
<rockstar> wgrant, it may not be reinventing something, it may just be a loose regex.
<thesecondlaw> edit@bugs.launchpad.net - the address for mass edits
<wgrant> thesecondlaw: Ah. For doing mass-closing like that I'll usually be tricky and just say '  status invalid' and have lots of bug address in the To line, to avoid spamming lots of bugs with a huge message.
<wgrant> I've closed a couple of hundred bugs at once using that trick.
<wgrant> hmm, indeed, just one space is required.
<thesecondlaw> Well, the space thing seems to be my problem. Let me make sure its working
<wgrant> I would advise against rejecting those bugs, however.
<thesecondlaw> Any reason? They are spam.
<wgrant> They are spam and should be 'deleted' by a LOSA.
<thesecondlaw> *shrug* I mainly wanted to get rid of them to clean up my own workflow while triaging. They take up a nice chuck of my search results
<wgrant> That'll just spam people and not actually get rid of them. Better to actually kill them so they don't stick around forever.
<darius12> I 'd like to use the ppa system of launchpad, to make development a bit faster and also share the results with whoever is interested.
<darius12> Is it possible to have it automatically pull from a vcs?
<al-maisan> darius12: you typically upload source packages to a PPA
<darius12> since I don't have the bandwidth to reupload complete tarballs
<darius12> I see, so there is no support for pulling from repositories?
<beuno> darius12, not yet, it's in our plans
<darius12> that would be a great feature :-)
<al-maisan> darius12: there are future plans to link bazaar branches to source packages but I am not sure how imminent that feature is.
<beuno> anyway, back to sleep
<beuno> al-maisan, looking forward to seeing you next week
<al-maisan> beuno: same here :)
<darius12> I see, thanks :-)
<al-maisan> beuno: did you have a chance to look at that movie?
<al-maisan> darius12: you are welcome.
<beuno> al-maisan, no, but I have it with me. I've been carrying it around everywhere, with the hope of actually managing to watch it!
<al-maisan> beuno: no problem, happens to me as well :)
<beuno> al-maisan, I've been sprinting non-stop since the last time I saw you
<beuno> but, I'll get to it, it's inevitable
<al-maisan> beuno: wow! You are a *busy* man :)
<beuno> you can say it that way  ;)
<beuno> now, really, going to sleep
 * beuno waves
<al-maisan> Good night beuno!
<darius12> good night :)
<darius12> I have one more question: assuming that someone is foolish enough to test a package of mine and finds a bug, where should it be reported? Just send an email?
<darius12> Or is there issue tracker support for ppas?
<Hobbsee> darius12: hopefully they'll email you.
<Hobbsee> darius12: there's no issue tracker for ppas.
<darius12> Hobbsee ok, then as you said "hopefully they will email me" :-)
 * Hobbsee wonders why launchpad says "OK: <packagename> for rejected things, and is sure that it didn't used to do that...
<twi_> hi
<twi_> the pitivi project on launchpad belongs to Registry Administrators
<twi_> how can we get it back?
<twi_> we the pitivi developers that is
<wgrant> twi_: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin should be able to help you out.
<twi_> right answers.launchpad.net
<twi_> wgrant thanks
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Ask bac and he'll be happy to help.
<flacoste> me
<kiko> em
<Nafallo> meh
<sidnei> meow
<xteejx> Hi guys, has anyone else come across bug 78596, it's quite annoying at times
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<intellectronica> xteejx: yes, it is quite annoying. hopefully it will get fixed soon, but i don't think it's scheduled for now
<philn> hi
<philn> is launchpad.net blocked in china?
<elmo> philn: certainly not universally, no
<philn> i've got a user there (dunno exactly where) telling me he's unable to access LP
<bac> philn: we've had reports that LP is very slow from china.  is your user blocked or just finding LP unusable?
<philn> bac: "I know that I should report this in Launchpad, but unfortunately I am not able to get into that from China – don’t know why."
<philn> i'll ask him
<bac> philn: thanks.  that is a little vague but it would be interesting to know for sure.
<philn> yep i'll keep you in touch
<mario__> mrevell: poke :)
<mrevell> mario__: Hi
<mario__> mrevell: I talked with jml yesterday (well, technically today)
<mario__> (I'm pygi obviously, just at uni now so :P)
<mrevell> mario__: Ah, glad to hear it.
<mario__> mrevell: thanks once again ;)
<mario__> he'll probably work with us
<philn> bac: he can't access it at all
<mrevell> that's great to hear mario__
<mario__> mrevell: gotta run now, but will bug you once I'm home, or tomorrow :)
<mrevell> great, catch you later :)
<bac> mrevell: ^^ have you had any complaints about LP not being accessible from China?
<mrevell> bac: No, I've not seen anything about it being inaccessible. There have been a few complaints about slowness from China in the past.
<bac> mrevell: yes, that's all i'd heard too.
<bac> mrevell: perhaps you should pop over and investigate?
<mrevell> bac: I'll get packing.
 * mrevell reads up
<philn> i'm asking the guy what kind of error he might see in his browser... he's not really a tech dude
<oojah> Hi
<oojah> I'm feeling the launchpad love. My insignificant program got some more translations done and with the recent change of license wrt translations on launchpad it got me thinking on how to label the translations I'm including in my tarball considering the license and the copyright of the different translators. I thought just noting that they're under the BSD license would cover it, but looking at the .po files I've downloaded ...
<oojah> ... they are marked as under the same license as the project, which isn't the BSD license. Is this just an oversight?
<Ursinha> bac, do you know the answer for oojah?
<bac> Ursinha, oojah:  i do not know the answer offhand but will help find the answer.
<bac> danilos: can you answer oojah's question?
<Ursinha> thanks bac
<oojah> I idle in here anyway so no rush :)
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<pygi> jml, poke?
<jml> pygi: hi. busy.
<pygi> jml, kk
<Hobbsee> lamont and co:  any idea on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20198898/upload_795677_log.txt?
<Hobbsee> (failed to upload)
#launchpad 2008-12-05
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Was it overridden while it was building?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no, but it looks like it was copied by building
<Hobbsee> giveback seems to have worked
<wgrant> Aha, it looks like r7390 should be the fix for that ridiculous account deactivation bug.
<wgrant> Finally.
<lamont> Hobbsee: ew
<lamont> failed to upload is generally either transient or "interesting":
<wgrant> Ooh, I see we have copy archives now.
<wgrant> And multiple PPAs.
<wgrant> (on dogfood)
<Hobbsee> lamont: yes...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, excellent!  where'd you find that?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I tries to poke my PPA on dogfood and it 404'd, and https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archives has stuff on it.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i meant the account deactivation bug, but, cool
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Ah, well, that I found on the LP 2.1.12 test plan.
<wgrant> Because the bug is still private :(
<Hobbsee> ah
<_MMA_> Can "projects" have mailing lists or are they only for teams?
<stdin> _MMA_: only for teams, but you can create a team for your project. even with the same name iirc
<_MMA_> stdin: Sure. I have a -dev team but its a small project and wanted a general list for all. Thanx for the answer.
<stdin> you could create a -users team I guess
<_MMA_> stdin: Yeah, like I said, small. :) Don't want the separation. And man, I really don't need to be on more lists. :P
<pygi> jml, available for just a second?
<mwhudson> pygi: he's giving a talk at osdc _right now_ :)
<pygi> mwhudson, perhaps you have his mail? :)
<mwhudson> address?
<pygi> well e-mail,yea :)
<mwhudson> see private
 * pygi sees private
<jamesh> sourceforge has updated their bug tracker, and it still sucks
<wgrant> jamesh: Mmmhmmm.
<wgrant> A project I work on for uni is considering moving from there to Google Code... I'm hoping to make them come here instead.
<jamesh> wgrant: if you ask nicely, you can get your bugs migrated from SF to LP
<wgrant> jamesh: I'm aware, yes.
<wgrant> That's one thing LP wins on. Having real people to talk to.
<NCommander> wgrant, try #sourceforge
<NCommander> It used to have real people ...
<nbjayme> good evening from the philippines! :)  I am getting a connection timeout on port 22 when pushing my project;  bzr push bzr+ssh://nbjayme@launchpad.net/~nbjayme/+junk/cruxade      it was working before or i'm just too way clumsy.
<nbjayme> regenerating keys.... :(
<nbjayme> okay... my clumsiness... :-[  bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net <---- is the right url.
<darius12> isn't debuild -S -sa the right way to produce the source package to upload if the package is new?
<darius12> I keep getting No signer, therefore ACL not processed
<darius12> hmm, from the build log it seems that the package builds ok and then the problem is during the 'upload' to the ppa from the build host  ..
<cprov-away> darius12: can you point me to the buildlog ?
<darius12> sure, wait a sec
<darius12> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20229558/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.google-gadgets_0.10.4%2Bsvn20081205-0~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<darius12> oops, wrong sorry
<darius12> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20231881/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.google-gadgets_0.10.4%2Bsvn20081205-0~ppa7_BUILDING.txt.gz
<darius12> this is the correct one
<darius12> cprov-away: Or maybe you want this page: https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive/+build/805515
<cprov-away> darius12: thanks, let me check.
<cprov-away> darius12: 2008-12-05 13:54:03 WARNING 	Require Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3) when using lzma compression.
<darius12> would this be a fatal problem?
<cprov-away> darius12: yes, see the build upload log -> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Epktoss/+archive/+build/805515/+files/upload_805515_log.txt
<cprov-away> darius12: the line above says: "WARNING Upload was rejected:" ;)
<darius12> cprov-away: what confused me was the line above: No signer, therefore ACL not processed
<darius12> so I kept thinking there was something wrong with the way I signed the source file :-)
<cprov-away> darius12: it's an INFO message, can't be dangerous.
<cprov-away> darius12: binaries come unsigned from the builders.
<darius12> I see. From now on, I 'll know better :-)  Thanks a lot for your help :-)
<cprov-away> darius12: you are welcome.
<enygmata> is bazaar.launchpad.net under maintenance ?
<Ursinha> enygmata, are you having issues?
<enygmata> im getting "There was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." message
<Ursinha> enygmata, it works here, and this address redirects me to launchpad.net
<enygmata> the full address is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rexpert-team/rexpert/trunk/changes
<Ursinha> enygmata, it's also working
<Ursinha> for me
<Ursinha> :)
<philn> hi
<philn> i'm trying to use launchpadlib to update bugs but transitionToStatus() doesn't seem to work
<philn>     bug.transitionToStatus('Fix Released')
<philn> TypeError: __call__() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<salgado> philn, bug.transitionToStatus(status='Fix Released')
<salgado> currently, launchpadlib doesn't take positional arguments
<philn> oh, i see
<philn> working ;)
<philn> and one other thing, each time i start the script using LP lib, i have to authenticate via the browser
<salgado> philn, I think lplib provides some facilities to store the credentials on disk so that you can re-use them
<salgado> yeah, Credentials.load() and Credentials.save()
<philn> where can i find an up-to-date API doc?
<salgado> leonardr, ^
<philn> nvm, i'll just use pydoc...
<leonardr> philn, https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib is up to date
<leonardr> it's not a reference, if you want a pydoc type reference then pydoc is the way to go
<Gregorio> hi folks
<Gregorio> I'm looking for any blueprints, groups, channels, e-mails lists or any other information or communities to learn about latest thinking re: web services plan (aka webplications) in Ubuntu. Any pointers really appreciated
<Gregorio> I want to help define it and make a contribution...
<jkakar> Is there a way to push a branch to launchpad such that it is auto-linked to the bug it's associated with?
<salgado_> jkakar, yeah, just pass --fixes=lp:bug-number in one of the commits on that branch
<jkakar> salgado_: I was afraid you'd say that. :)  I don't really like that because --fixes implies, at least to me, that the branch really does solve the problem, but the first few pushes are always about getting a review to see if that is really true.
<jkakar> salgado_: But anyway, I guess I'll do that, thanks.
<salgado_> jkakar, yeah, we don't like that either, but that's all we have now, I'm afraid
#launchpad 2008-12-06
<pygi> jml, hey :)
<Peng_> When is the version of bzr LP runs going to be upgraded next?
<Peng_> (Not to be pushy; I'd just like to know.)
<rockstar> Peng_, what do you mean?
<rockstar> Peng_, nevermind, I see what you're asking.
<Peng_> :P
<rockstar> It'll be updated in two weeks with a fresh version of Launchpad.
<Peng_> It's still 1.7.1rc1, which means no btrees.
<rockstar> Peng_, yea, there were some hiccups.
<beuno> hiccups? in loggerhead?
 * beuno server is down
<rockstar> beuno, no, LP running bzr 1.7
<beuno> rockstar, phew
<rockstar> beuno, seems like loggerhead is okay right now, for once.  :)
<beuno> rockstar, I'd be very happy if by tomorrow it still was
<beuno> means I can focus on other stuff
<rockstar> beuno, yup.
<beuno> which also includes performance improvements
<beuno> just not random ones  :)
<rockstar> beuno, :)  Yes, we know too much of that dance.
<beuno> now, back to socializing...
<ziroday> Hi, are there any local asian ppa mirrors?
<newfeats> how do i use launchpad?  i forgot how to set up bazaar.
<smihaylov> staging.launchpad.net is not working. It says to report the problem here
<christoph_debian> hi! launchpad ppa is refusing my dupload connection and the ppa-guide pointed to this place. can someone help me?
<christoph_debian> http://paste.debian.net/22973/
<christoph_debian> http://paste.debian.net/22974/
<cprov-away> christoph_debian: sure, let me check.
<cprov-away> christoph_debian: the ftp server seems to be down, indeed.
<christoph_debian> cprov-away, ok that's an explanation
<christoph_debian> so there is no problem on my side
<christoph_debian> thanks for looking
<cprov-away> solution coming in a bit.
<cprov-away> christoph_debian: fixed.
<christoph_debian> cprov-away, jep working again, thanks
<cprov-away> christoph_debian: you are welcome, thanks for reporting the problem here.
<pthulin> hi! Bazaar file browser seems to be down
<cprov-away> pthulin: loggerhead, can you paste the URL you are using, please ?
<cprov-away> pthulin: I see the problem, nevermind.
<bpierre> hi
<TRD> #openid
<psusi> why on earth does searching for packages that contain "2.6.27" on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search come back with 770 results, that don't contain that string anywhere?
<Hobbsee> do they contain it in the page itself?
<Hobbsee> as in, not just the title?
<psusi> not that I can see or imagine
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<psusi> also the overview page shows the package changelog, but not the description... shouldn't that be mentioned somewhere?
<Hobbsee> psusi: I expect it's because it's matching only part of that string.  launchpad search is often wrong, when it comes to things like numbers.
<Hobbsee> i note that quoting them doesn't seem to work for there, though
<psusi> I was wondering about that... like it's matching only "27"
<psusi> yea, I tried quoting it too
<Hobbsee> you're better off doing a google search, using site:launchpad.net, iirc
<psusi> heh
 * Hobbsee points at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15/2.6.15.11-14 for the description
<psusi> how about package descriptions?  does lp show them anywhere?  I'm wandering more about what some of these things are than their version history
<psusi> ohh... edge eh? next gen launchpad code?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> but that's on normal launchpad too
<Hobbsee> (you just have to click on the version of whichever package you want, and it says it)
<Hobbsee> doesn't give the short descriptions, though, only the long oness
<Hobbsee> perhaps it should give the short ones too
<psusi> hrm... I"m clicking on everything I can see and I can't get the description
<psusi> wait... I suddenly found it... somehow
<psusi> wow... have to go through like 4 clicks from the package overview page to get there
<psusi> click on a version, click on the realease, click on releases in ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> this is why a lot of people have shortcuts to parts of launchpad
<Hobbsee> myself included.
<psusi> what do you mean?
<psusi> well, now that I've answered the questions that popped up on the way, maybe now I can get back to what I started trying to do... finding the kernel package.... lp doesn't seem to know about linux-image, except for the old 2.4
<Hobbsee> linux-image binary comes out of linux-meta, but the source package for all the kernel stuff changed to just 'linux' a while ago
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/%s
<Hobbsee> as a shortcut
<psusi> ahhh
<Hobbsee> apt-cache madison is handy for that
<psusi> so why don't the binary packages show up though?
<psusi> when I search for linux-image?
<Hobbsee> because launchpad search is likely borked again
<Hobbsee> (ie, i don't know, but i've seen various borked results from it, so it wouldn't surprise me if that were the problem)
<psusi> hehe...
<flavour> staging.launchpad.net is down? "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
#launchpad 2008-12-07
<johannes> I experimented a bit with releases on launchpad. I have a milestone with a few ssigned bugs and blueprints. Now I'm making a release. How can I link from the milestone to the release to say "all of these milestone targets are implemented there"? Or how should that work in the end?
<uaa> hello
<uaa> I've this bug
<uaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/305756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305756 in pidgin "pidgin crashes after IRC nickserv message" [Undecided,New]
<uaa> thank you ubottu
<uaa> :D
<uaa> It's in Ubuntu 9
<uaa> I didn't under stand what should I do
<uaa> and I don't know
<crazy2k> Hello. I've been trying to access https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299300 but it's impossible. That bug is listed when searching in launchpad but the URL always gives that "Try again" page.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299300 in ubuntu "brightness recently (more) broken on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> crazy2k: staging appears to be down
<crazy2k> stdin: Ok.
<uaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/305756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305756 in pidgin "pidgin crashes after IRC nickserv message" [Undecided,New]
<uaa> what to do , I don't understand what they want
<stdin> uaa: ask them what they mean then
<uaa> I reported the bug
<uaa> I don't understand what they want from me
<uaa> strange who the person who responded didn't see that I'm on ubuntu 9
<stdin> uaa: 1) there is no such thing as "ubuntu 9", 2) you shouldn't be running a development version if you don't know how to debug crashes, 3) if you don't understand what someone ask, tell them to be more explicit
<stdin> oh, 4) jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<uaa> thank you, I just wanted to help by reporting
<uaa> I'll go to  #ubuntu+1
<uaa> #ubuntu+1
<smihaylov> Hi
<smihaylov> I want to use the test launchpad server, but it's down
<johannes> I experimented a bit with releases on launchpad. I have a milestone with a few ssigned bugs and blueprints. Now I'm making a release. How can I link from the milestone to the release to say "all of these milestone targets are implemented there"? Or how should that work in the end?
<thoreauputic> hmm nothing in the /topic but I'm having trouble reaching lp
<johannes> thoreauputic: it's slow but works ...
<johannes> for me at least :-)
<thoreauputic> johannes: not here
<thoreauputic> johannes: I can push changes but http and https in the browser times out
<thoreauputic> .au
<johannes> .de here
<thoreauputic> :|
<thoreauputic> guess I'll try later...
<johannes> going to "my" page loads for around 20 seconds till something happens
<thoreauputic> here it just times out with an apology and suggestion to /join #launchpad :)
<thoreauputic> never mind...
<thoreauputic> I'll wait patiently
<thoreauputic> thanks anyway :)
<johannes> well have a nice evening - even without lp :-)
<thoreauputic> heheh - you too :)
<thoreauputic> bye :)
<ripps> Sorry if this might be the wrong channel, but I need some help packaging a custom patched mplayer from svn to Launchpad PPA.
<ripps> I keep getting "gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available" from debuild, even when I specify my gpg key.
<ripps> Can someone here help me figure out why debuild won't sign my mplayer package?
<icy> can someone delete the  ~lighttpd/lighttpd/sandbox branch please?
<icy> and maybe the "lighttpd" team too
<icy> I guess only lp admins can do that, or is there a link I might have overlooked?
<stani> How can I link a launchpad bug #304132 with debian bug number #507774?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304132 in phatch "Use the environment variable LANG to determine interface language." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304132
<nhandler> stani: You go under 'Also affects distribution'. I took care of linking them for you
#launchpad 2009-11-30
<spm>  *** having problems atm; chasing ***
<DBO> launchpad take a dump again?
<mac_v> hi... id lp down again?
<mac_v> is*
<siretart> 06:48:38 < spm>  *** having problems atm; chasing ***
<siretart> just before you two joined
<mac_v> awesome :)
<DBO> awesome
<spm> arghness. my phone is going crazy with sms alerts on this. arrrgh.
<jkoshy> hi, is launchpad.net down?
<DBO> 06:50:23 <siretart> 06:48:38 < spm>  *** having problems atm; chasing ***
<DBO> just before you joined
<jkoshy> DB0: thanks
 * DBO has now performed his duty to chain this information along
<spm> DBO: ta :-)
<robbiew_> launchpad....hello?!....I really need you to be up right now :P
<m1k3> is the site down?
 * robbiew_ is doing Lucid planning...so of course LP goes down.  That damn Murphy and his Law
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad having issues -- sysadmins on it | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<m1k3> I keep getting https://launchpad.net/offline.html
<robbiew_> wgrant: thanks!
<MTecknology> wgrant: s/sysadmins/rubber duckys/
<m1k3> Its back up, that was fast
<poolie> did someone tweek about this?
<wgrant> spm: Things are fully back now?
<spm> working again; but not all daemons back - still chasing chimeras
<micahg> ooh...nice to see all the PPA builders back :)
<Jordan_U> With the increased debian / ubuntu cooperation for 10.04 is building ppas for debian a high priority feature? Is anyone working on it ( or can it be done now )?
<wgrant> Jordan_U: It cannot be done now, and nobody is working on it at this point. I use some Ubuntu PPAs on Debian, although it of course won't always work.
<Jordan_U> :(
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Thank you for the answer though
<micahg> 10k bugs away from 500k
<wgrant> It's not clear exactly how it should be done. There are some complexities with the differences between the Ubuntu and Debian repository models.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<jkakar> The link to download storm-0.16.0.tar.bz2 shows the contents of the archive, in the browser.  I'm trying to download it from this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/storm/trunk/0.16
<spiv> Gosh, Content-Type: text/plain
<spm> jkakar: maybe as a workaround for now - make a tar.gz available instead?
<spiv> jkakar: So, the .tar.gz on https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/2.0/2.0.0 by comparison has Content-Type application/x-tar
<spiv> jkakar: I suspect someone chose the wrong file type on https://edge.launchpad.net/storm/trunk/0.16/+adddownloadfile
<jkakar> spiv: I guess that would have been me. :)
<spiv> jkakar: e.g. Release Notes instead of Code Release Tarball
<jkakar> spiv: Is there an easy way to fix it?
<jkakar> spiv: I'm pretty sure I chose 'Code Release Tarball' actually, I remember paying attention and noticing it.
<jkakar> I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.
<spiv> jkakar: deleting and reuploading is "easy", although not necessarily fast :)
<wgrant> jkakar: Why don't you have a tar.gz anyway?
<wgrant> jkakar: The lack of it makes packagers (eg. me) very unhappy.
<spiv> jkakar: in that case I don't have any good ideas, but perhaps try disabling the edge redirect?
<jkakar> wgrant: bz2 compression is a bit better?  No good reason other than that, that I know of.
<spiv> jkakar: or try .tar.gz instead
<jkakar> wgrant: Interesting, that's a good reason to switch over to .tar.gz.
<ChrisMorgan|Away> 7z!
<spiv> Although I find it weird that it would matter
<ChrisMorgan|Away> ;-)
<jkakar> spiv: Yeah.  Okay, will do that, thanks.
<spiv> jkakar: sounds like a bug report is warranted too
<wgrant> jkakar: A lot of projects distribute both.
<spiv> jkakar: my hazy recollection of how this is supposed to work is that the File content type ought to be controlling the content-type stored in the DB for that file, which is used for the Content-Type HTTP header when you download it.
<spiv> (the "File content type" on that form, that is)
<jkakar> I've filed bug #490224 to track the issue.  Bed time here, be well everyone!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490224 in launchpad ".tar.bz2 download has wrong Content-Type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490224
<sraps> Hi! How can I delete project?
<micahg> sraps: I believe that you have to file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sraps> micahg: have done that already under #91849...
<aquarius> you guys know it's down, right? :)
<noodles775> losa? ^^^
<noodles775> Ah yep, they're on the case :)
<mthaddon> should be back now
<aquarius> oi! whose idea was it to redirect when down to offline.html, and then say "please refresh this page in a few minutes"???
<aquarius> I've been refreshing it for ten minutes, but I'm just refreshing the offline page
<Peng> aquarius: There's a bug about that. They changed the setup and it went a bit funny.
<aquarius> either make offline.html redirect to / when you're not down, or change the wording
<aquarius> peng, ah, heh :)
<Peng> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/489847 fwiw
<wgrant> It's meant to not redirect to offline.html at all, and just return a 503.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489847 in launchpad ""Please try again" page should use 503 Service Unavailable, not redirect" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> well, bother
 * mpt just reported a duplicate of bug 489847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489847 in launchpad ""Please try again" page should use 503 Service Unavailable, not redirect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489847
<Peng> mpt: Darn, my bug was a duplicate too.
<frogzoo> who was the moron who decided it would be a good idea to set permissions on access to launchpad bug reports?
<Daviey> frogzoo: That is the not the best way to get an answer to your question.
<frogzoo> accessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/458818 I get "Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.   "
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<frogzoo> huh?
<decora> lol
<decora> what is that bug?
<frogzoo> it's a bug on network-manager - specifiically, it crashes when connecting via psk2 - oh - so it's a "security" bug - *sigh*
<decora> it might just be someone accidentally set the bug to private
<maxb> frogzoo: Crash reports are set private because coredumps could contain arbitrary private information
<maxb> Their reporter is at liberty to un-private them
<frogzoo> *grumble* aight, thx
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ChrisMorgan> I'm trying to log in to Launchpad Bazaar (on Windows) and it's not working at all.
<ChrisMorgan> I'm getting: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as |  chris.morgan@bazaar.launchpad.net   |   supported auth types: ['publickey']
<tsimpson> did you follow the instructions at: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<ChrisMorgan> tsimpson: I've got an SSH key pair... I just can't work out how to feed the private key into bzr
<tsimpson> you either need to use Pageant, or if using cygwin set "BZR_SSH=plink" in your environment
<tsimpson> other than that I don't know, as I don't have a windows setup to test on right now
<barry> tsimpson: i also don't have windows.  you might ask around on #bzr
 * tsimpson forwards that comment to ChrisMorgan
<ChrisMorgan> Someone in #bzr helped me, thanks
<barry> tsimpson: whoops! thanks :)
<tsimpson> :)
<arseny92> somehow I have a problem of adding/changing my email on launchpad... added an email, then followed  the verify link, it showed a nearly blank bage with 'continue/cancel' buttons. Continued, it went back to the email setup page. Refreshed it, but the new email didnt showed up. Trying to re-add, but now it goes to an 'oops' error page...
<arseny92> barry, hello
<barry> arseny92: hi
<arseny92> somehow I have a problem of adding/changing my email on launchpad... added an email, then followed  the verify link, it showed a nearly blank bage with 'continue/cancel' buttons. Continued, it went back to the email setup page. Refreshed it, but the new email didnt showed up. Trying to re-add, but now it goes to an 'oops' error page...
<barry> arseny92: is the oops a timeout page?
<arseny92> no, error page
<arseny92> Oops!
<arseny92> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<arseny92> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<arseny92> (Error ID: OOPS-1430N1830)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1430N1830
<barry> arseny92: that oops hasn't shown up yet, but it should shortly.  i'll be able to look more closely and try to see what's going wrong
<barry> arseny92: i'm on a phone call right now, so my responses may be spotty for a little bit
<arseny92> ok
<MTecknology> The fact that reporting bugs in ubuntu forwards to a wiki page is incredibly annoying
<MTecknology> how do I make it not redirect?
<barry> arseny92: the oops finally showed up.  it's very interesting and it should not have happened.  it could be bad data or it could be a bug in launchpad.  can you tell me what email address you were trying to add?
<barry> MTecknology: you can't change that since it's a policy choice by ubuntu.  i think you'd have to convince ~ubuntu-drivers to change that.  try clicking on "Contact this team's owner" from this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers
<arseny92> arseny92@windowslive.com
<MTecknology> barry: sounds good; thanks
<MTecknology> barry: I guess I can see the reasoning; it's just kind of irritating (I suppose the OOPS timeouts kinda make it harder to use the traditional process too)
<barry> arseny92: okay thanks.  i'm about to disappear for lunch but i will ping a losa when i return to run a query on the db
<barry> MTecknology: if it's any consolation, i was annoyed by it too ;)
<MTecknology> ya, thanks
<arseny92> plus need to remove the old email, setting the new as default. I closed arseny92@gmail.com so it isnt exists now
<barry> arseny92: okay, we'll get this squared away for you, hopefully some time today
<arseny92> any other info needed to prove that this account is me? besides as in most sites before making queries on user table, the user needs to prove that this row is his...
<barry> arseny92: i'm going to start not by approving this, but by trying to figure out and fix why you can't do it yourself
<barry> arseny92: the database seems fine.  i honestly don't know how you could have gotten that oops with the email addresses you gave me.  if you're still around, would you like to walk through the steps with me, one by one?
<arseny92> i'm still here, you can see in the /whois on which channels i'm currently located...
<arseny92> i'm listening
<barry> arseny92: cool
<arseny92> barry :)
<barry> so let's start from the beginning.  you're trying to associate another email address with your account, right?  what page do you go to first?
<barry> arseny92: i'm going to step through it with you, using my own account
 * arseny92 had a bad ping here few minutes ago, so I reconnected, if there were any messages, repost
<barry> so let's start from the beginning.  you're trying to associate another email address with your account, right?  what page do you go to first?
<barry> arseny92: i'm going to step through it with you, using my own account
<barry> arseny92: ^^
<arseny92> profile homepage
<arseny92>  /~username
<arseny92> https://launchpad.net/~arseny92
<barry> arseny92: k, one sec
<barry> arseny92: okay. what do you do next?
<arseny92> then i follow to https://launchpad.net/~arseny92/+editemails via the button edit the email
<barry> right. then...?
<arseny92> Add a new address: email
<arseny92> clicked Add, and (Error ID: OOPS-1430D2409)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1430D2409
<arseny92> ...
<barry> arseny92: okay.  give me a sec to create a test address and try the same thing myself
<thekorn> hi,
<barry> arseny92: and the address you entered was arseny92@windowslive.com ?
<thekorn> I get tons of Internal server errors on bazaar.launchpad.net, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/trunk/files is one example
<barry> arseny92: i do not get the oops when i try it with my own address
<barry> arseny92: please verify the email address and i will starting pinging some losas
<barry> thekorn: i'm seeing that too.  thanks for the report, i'll ping a losa about that
<thekorn> thank you barry
<arseny92> maybe this address already has some sort of 'validated' status in the db, as when I added it on the first time, it added fine, though a nearly blank message page with continue and cancel buttons at the top appeared, I clicked continue, got the email, followed the link, but the editemail page didnt updated with the new address and furthermore, it appeared below 'these addresses may be yours',...
<arseny92> ...but after followed the validation link, this section got deleted from the page, but it didn't added to 'these addresses are confirmed as being yours'...
<observantdragon> I can't do my first login, I have already used confirm link, when I login it says not yet vaidated, and if I reuse link it ays alreay activated
<observantdragon> What should I do?
<arseny92> so yes, maybe some sort of incomplete validation query, as I didnt received your email
<moradan> Sorry for bothering but when may I expect to gain access to the translation on the project as it is written in the https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92075 - I was told on the weekend that this problem will be solved this week.
<observantdragon> I can't do my first login, I have already used confirm link, when I login it says not yet vaidated, and if I reuse link it ays alreay activated
<observantdragon> Can anyone help me?
<observantdragon> I can't do my first login, I have already used confirm link, when I login it says not yet vaidated, and if I reuse link it ays alreay activated
<barry> arseny92: very strange.  here's what i would suggest at this point: file a question here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<barry> arseny92: include all the relevant information you can, the steps you took, what happened in launchpad, the email address you tried to validate
<barry> arseny92: this way we have a written record in launchpad for the problem.  i will make sure the losas see it and we can turn that into a bug report if/when we find something wrong
<barry> arseny92: it's the best way to track the issue for you
<arseny92> should i try to reuse the first validate link and see what it says?
<barry> arseny92: you could try, but if you're in a weird semi-validated state, the link is probably bad by now.  i'm sorry you're having these problems with launchpad
<observantdragon> How can I bug report if I can't log in?
<observantdragon> I can't do my first login, I have already used confirm link, when I login it says not yet vaidated, and if I reuse link it ays alreay activated
<observantdragon> my user on launchpad is observantdragon
<barry> observantdragon: this smells similar to the problem arseny92 is having.  e.g. validation is perhaps broken?
<barry> observantdragon: that page looks very not right.  i am going to start escalating these issues
<observantdragon> well it just says its not validated but when I refollow link in mail it says already validated
<observantdragon> The email address 'observantdragon@gmail.com', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.
<barry> moradan: i'll try to get back with you asap
<arseny92> except that I try to add/change the email, but observantdragon tries to register
<moradan> barry: thanks a lot
<barry> arseny92, observantdragon yep, but i think both paths lead through email validation
<observantdragon> If you delete my account and I recreate do you think it will work?
<barry> observantdragon: i don't have the power to do that, but i am trying to get the losas attention
<observantdragon> Ok, in about how many days should I come back and try again?
<barry> observantdragon: hopefully i will have some news in a little while
<observantdragon> News
<observantdragon> I can succesfully logon on help.launchpa.net
<observantdragon> yet once I visit main site launchpad.net I'm logged out!
<observantdragon> Also my webrowser title is observantdragon does not use launchpad when I visit https://launchpad.net/~observantdragon
<kirkland> what's with the scary syntax highlighting at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eeucalyptus-maintainers/eucalyptus/1.6/annotate/head%3A/tools/euca_conf.in
<barry> observantdragon: i see that too.
<observantdragon> Oops!    Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.     We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.     (Error ID: OOPS-1430C2589)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1430C2589
<barry> observantdragon: it will take a few minutes for that oops to be visible to me.  hang tight.
<arseny92> barry>	arseny92: include all the relevant information you can, the steps you took, what happened in launchpad, the email address you tried to validate - can I include this irc discussion, removing irrelevant info?
<barry> arseny92: yep!
<observantdragon> yes
<observantdragon> you ay
<observantdragon> Step 1. Registered. Then validated successfully. then it just says its not validated but when I refollow link in mail it says already validated  The email address 'observantdragon@gmail.com', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able t
<observantdragon> that comes when I try to login
<barry> arseny92: i have been able to reproduce your problem with a test account of mine.  we're looking into it
<barry> observantdragon: nod.  i suspect these problems are related.  i will try to reproduce yours with another test address of mine.  we're looking into this
<observantdragon> Take all the time you need
<jcastro> kfogel, can we resume our calls this week? I have a bunch of great stuff from uds to tell you about
<arseny92> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92335
<barry> arseny92: thanks
<arseny92> add yourself in Cc: if you wish
<observantdragon> Do you think the issues have to do with the new launchpad software?
<arseny92> subscribers*
<arseny92> footer: "This site is running pre-release code. Please report all bugs. " - that means live code from trunk? maybe someone messed up the validationemail code...
<barry> arseny92, observantdragon our currently working hypothesis is that this is related to our database replication lag due to the impending roll out.  i don't want to commit to anything yet, but right now we do not believe it's a software problem.  if that's the case we might see things clear up, but it will be several hours from now.  still working on it with internal folks. so stay tuned
<barry> arseny92: i'm not aware of any code changes in this area this cycle.  that's why we don't think it's a s/w problem
<barry> plus it would have to be a change that broke something and snuck through our extensive tests
<observantdragon> Do you think this is occuring to all new users registering?
<arseny92> but it will be several hours from now. still working on it with internal folks. so stay tuned - 10:50pm there for me..
<barry> observantdragon_, arseny92 yes.  we're narrowing down on the problem.  stay tuned
<arseny92> ...that is the first bug ever i found/reported here...
<barry> arseny92: actually, you were the first person to hit this problem, so we're very appreciative of the feedback!
<arseny92> so, post comments)
<barry> arseny92, observantdragon_ you are definitely experiencing the same problem.  we're pretty sure we know what's going on, but don't have a fix yet.  it's an operational problem
<observantdragon_> Ok, I'll wait
<kfogel> jcastro: yes!  I never really meant to drop them, just had two unusual weeks.
<arseny92> so what is actually going on?
<kfogel> jcastro: and this week too -- tomorrow I'm working an afternoon/night day.  What TZ are you in again?
<jcastro> EST
<jcastro> kfogel, no worries I was at UDS and vacation anyway
<barry> arseny92: we think that changes are not getting propagated from the auth database to the main database.  email addresses are kept in the former
<arseny92> auth separate of main? why to maintain several DBs? or you meant tables?))
<barry> arseny92: the auth is reused everywhere for single sign-on
<arseny92> ah, forgotten of the openid...
<arseny92> sure, shared db
<kfogel> jcastro: so, let me call you tomorrow afternoon?
<kfogel> jcastro: are you packed tomorrow, or can I just find you in IRC at some point?
<jcastro> just find me on irc
<kfogel> jcastro: cool, looking forward to it
<jcastro> it will be glorious!
<kfogel> jcastro: oh, we're wednesday not tuesday anyway!  so our original time is good
<arseny92> barry, me goes to bed, as of the last time when I slept was two days ago. If you have something private to tell, then /msg and/or /query me, MemoServ too if i got disconnected... Public - goes to the question page that I submitted.
<barry> arseny92: cool.  sleep well :)
<barry> arseny92: if you haven't left yet, please look now
<arseny92> now to try to add/change email?
<barry> arseny92: look at your +editemails page and see if it's shown up
<arseny92> old address only, even after ctrl+f5
<arseny92> to try to add, or?
<arseny92> barry, to try to add and check if another oops occurs, or I can go to bed?
<barry> arseny92: go ahead and go to bed.  you're seeing the same thing i am so it's not totally fixed yet
<barry> arseny92: thanks for your help today
<arseny92> ok, bye for now, if have something, see above how to say.
<lfaraone> I just had a bug filed on a package I maintain by a person who "does not use launchpad". bug 490530, what in the world?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490530 in autokey "Aprendiendo Linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490530
<barry> lfaraone: i suspect they are a new user of launchpad.  we've had some lag in syncing new registrants.  we think we've fixed the problem but there's 9 hours of data to restore.  ancasa probably falls under that i'm guessing
<lfaraone> barry: mhm, 10 mins old
<lfaraone> Interesting.
<MTecknology> I keep getting Inter Server Error
<MTecknology> intermittent
<barry> MTecknology: dang.  i guess that hasn't been bounced yet.
<MTecknology> oh
<barry> MTecknology: loggerhead has been bounced.  try it now
<MTecknology> oh, I saw that being discussed
<barry> folks.  i'm done with your community help rotation for the day.  hopefully the login issues will be resolved soon as the db catches up.  i will be back tomorrow to provide more help
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<MTecknology> barry: have a good rest of the day
<barry> MTecknology: thanks! you too
<MTecknology> I'll try that on Wednesday instead..
<thumper> can I add tags through the bug email interface?
<wgrant> thumper: ' tag foo -bar' will, IIRC, add 'foo' and remove 'bar'
<thumper> wgrant: thanks :)
<shakaran> Hi, I have a bazaar repository, but I need convert it to a SVN. It is possible?
<lifeless> spm: lp just went away
<wgrant> It has been doing that a bit lately.
<maxb> shakaran: probably, but it's not really a launchpad question. Try #bzr.
<joshg_> hi, i'm trying to download php-fpm 0.6 for php 5.2.11, but launchpad.net is throwing an error (unable to connect to server). is this a known problem?
<mars> spm, LP is offline
<jgoppert> ditto
<shakaran> maxb: thanks
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down, fix coming soon | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<donri> heh, the redirect to offline.html makes checking for the fix somewhat unintuitive and cumbersome.
<maxb> there is a bug about this. let me search for it. oh wait.... :-)
<mwhudson> maxb stole my joke
<mars> hehe
<donri> ;)
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/475371
<nyef> Is there any sort of a time estimate available for when launchpad will be back up?
<lifeless> nyef: 'soon'
<mars> nyef, the sysadmins are looking into it right now.
<nyef> Okay, so we're talking on the order of minutes if we're lucky, hours if we're not, but unlikely to take anywhere near as long as next week?
<wgrant> Unless the DC has burnt down, no.
<spm> minutes
<nyef> Thanks.
<rittyan> relieving
<jgoppert> whew,  :-)
<dtchen> cheers
<rittyan> looks like it's up?
<spm> hopefully :-)
<nyef> Looks up-ish.
 * nyef cheers.
<abcoates> Seems to be back up now.
<fmarier> is there a way to find out why an arch all PPA package is not queued to be built on amd64? (https://launchpad.net/~fmarier/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/887089/+listing-archive-extra)
<wgrant> fmarier: arch all packages by definition need only be built on one architecture.
 * fmarier hides in shame
<fmarier> wgrant, no matter how long i looked at this, i kept seeing "arch: any"  and wondering why it got stuck there :(
 * fmarier puts brain back on
<wgrant> Brains can be handy.
<fmarier> i guess i386 is the default build daemon for LP
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<wgrant> fmarier: Sort of. Architecture independent builds are dispatched to a single architecture that is nominated for each Ubuntu release, but is in practice always i386.
#launchpad 2009-12-01
<dbart> I'm trying to upload some download files to launchpad (binary tarballs) and I keep getting errors, Firefox will upload for a while (~10-20 minutes) and then a "Please try again" page will appear, any tips on how to get the uploads to complete?
<thumper> dbart: there was a very recent outage that may have impacted
<thumper> dbart: how big are the download files?
<dbart> the smallest is 20MB
<dbart> the largest is 137MB
 * thumper wonders if there is a limit
<thumper> ouch
<dbart> the upload page says the limit is 200MB
<thumper> ok
<thumper> well, it should work then
<thumper> what is your local upload speed?
<dbart> 1 megabit/sec
<thumper> which project?
<thumper> I'll see if I can see anything
<dbart> the project is maria
<dbart> thumper: thanks!
<thumper> dbart: try the smallest again now
<thumper> with your local upload speed, it shouldn't take too long
<thumper> I don't think there is any local throttling
<dbart> ok, starting
<btm> does lp intentionally not link to archived debian bugs?
<thumper> btm: sorry, no idea
<thumper> btm: most of the bugs team are around in eurpoean day times
<thumper> dbart: how's it going?
<dbart> thumper: it's uploading at between 30-60 KiB/s
<thumper> dbart: how far away from London are you?
<thumper> I wonder what your link speed to that is
<dbart> I'm US East Coast (North Carolina)
<thumper> I'd think that you should be getting a faster link than that...
<dbart> It might be my ISP, they only say "up to 1 Mbit/s", and it can vary quite a bit during the day
 * dbart wishes his upload speed was the same as his download speed (10 Mbit/s)
<dbart> thumper: I just received the "Please try again" page
<thumper> :(
<LaserJock> I'm a little unsure, can Launchpad only import git master branches or can you give it other branches as well to import?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Only master, at the moment.
<LaserJock> ah, darn
<LaserJock> I wondered if it was just master-by-default
<RAOF> I'd wager it's because bzr-git does not yet have any way to specify a git branch that isn't "master"
<spiv> RAOF: more precisely, because bzr doesn't have a way to address colocated branches.
<LaserJock> spiv: is that something that's likely to change any time soon, that you know of?
<lifeless> there was a discussion on the list
<lifeless> and a proposed solution everyone was happy with, IIRC
<LaserJock> I was going to try to import packaging
<LaserJock> but that will obviously only work if we can import something other than master
<LaserJock> perhaps I should just write a daily build script and not worry about git -> for now
<LaserJock> git -> bzr that is
<spm> dbart: well, it's not just you - tried uploading a 50Mb file from here in Aust. same result. ~ 25 mins. Solutions tho....
<spm> so. the upload was constant; wiresharked it and the tcp window graph was steady; as linear as I've ever seen. so it's not some soft timeout on no data received for a while, seems to be elsewhere.
<dbart> spm: interesting
<spm> dbart: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/490638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490638 in launchpad "uploading (to downloads) large files times out" [Undecided,New]
<mr_steve> Launchpad broken, or is it just me?
<spm> mr_steve: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net works for me; all nagios checks that should be green, are green
<mr_steve> spm, thanks. Looks like I get ping replies, but no page loads. Weird.
<dbart> spm: thanks. I've added a comment to the report
<jgoppert> where do i file an intent to package for ubuntu
<darkpixel> For the last week, I haven't been able to search for bugs or report new bugs due to timeouts in launchpad.  This is occurring for me both launchpad and launchpad edge.  Everything else seems to work fine though.
<darkpixel> Most recent Error ID: OOPS-1431EB542
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1431EB542
<darkpixel> Is that page supposed to be asking me for a username/password?
<lifeless> which page
<darkpixel> The one the bot just spit back when I tossed out my OOPS error ID.
<darkpixel> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1431EB542
<lifeless> you need to be canonical staff to access that page
<lifeless> anyhow
<spm> ew. sql query from hell.
<lifeless> there is a very long query on that page
<lifeless> 16 seconds
<darkpixel> That's what I figured.
<lifeless> probably full text index related from what wgrant was saying the other week
<lifeless> what would cause a merge request to not update its diff?
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gutworth/testtools/py3-support/+merge/15385 is out of date - merging has conflicts.
<wgrant> lifeless: The diff only updates on source changes, not target.
<lifeless> oh, foo.
<lifeless> is there a bug, do you know?
<wgrant> lifeless: It's quite deliberate.
<lifeless> doesn't mean its correct.
<jml> lifeless, we'll mark the bug as wontfix if you file it.
<jml> lifeless, there's a bug about being able to request an update.
<jml> lifeless, and to show when diffs are out of date
<cocooncrash> Hi, I can't get emailed merge requests working -- is this a known problem?
<arseny92> (Error ID: OOPS-1431EB1004)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1431EB1004
<lifeless> jml: why though, is it purely a performance concern?
<beuno> lifeless, AIUI, because there can be an unlimited amount of MPs pending for a given target, that people don't care about. Updating the source makes sense because it relates directly to the MP. I think the plan is to inform you on the UI, and let you click a button to trigger an update in that scenario
<lifeless> beuno: unlimited in the 'needs review' state?
<lifeless> beuno: and perhaps 'approved'
<beuno> lifeless, yes. Mostly MPs that people file and don't get cleaned up
<jml> lifeless, it is a performance concern, yes.
<lifeless> beuno: that would seem to be a) a different problem and b) addressable
<lifeless> jml: do we have data about it ?
 * lifeless sleeps on it
<jml> lifeless, no.
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<oly>  can some one explain this error bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: i am trying to update my local code to the most recent version
<Morbus> g'day. i just left a comment on a bug report and forgot to sanitize some email addresses. is that something someone in here can help me out with?
<oly> I have tried pull and update but both give me that error
<oly> so what should i use to update my local code
<jpds> oly: Where are you updating from?
<oly> launchpad
<oly> guess i have done something wrong some where
<oly> just no idea where
<jpds> oly: What does "bzr info" give you for parent/pull branch?
<oly> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~usmteam/usm/usm/
<oly> gives me that
<oly> for parent branch
<oly> oh it also says standalone tree is that something todo with it ?
<jpds> Morbus: Probably mthaddon.
<Morbus> jpds: i'm throwig it into answers.launchpad. i can see others have done it in there and they were solved.
<oly> it also has nothing about a pull branch
<MTecknology> Is there any reason you guys need a branch that hasn't been pushed to? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~registry/ubuntu-drupal-locomap/5.x
<MTecknology> I learned to code as I've been writing it so I wouldn't be shocked if there's a lot better code I could be writing
<MTecknology> ^wrong chan
<barry> Morbus: can you paste your question url here?  i'll make sure it's assigned to a losa.  they're kind of busy today so i can't give an eta
<barry> oly: what is the bzr command you're using?
<oly> its okay think i got it
<chrisw> hey Barry :-)
<oly> was missing a bit of the end
<barry> oly: cool
<oly> i was using http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~usmteam/usm/
<oly> instead of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~usmteam/usm/usm/
<barry> chrisw: hello!  i am your helpful launchpad community helpery person for this week :)
<oly> silly mistake :p but thanks for the help :)
<barry> :)
<chrisw> barry: muhahha... I'm goign to try and do a bzr checkout on Windows.... got your asbestos ready? ;-)
<barry> chrisw: -> #bzr :)
<chrisw> the branch i want to nose at is hosted on launchpad :-P
 * barry is here to serve
 * chrisw thinks about askign for a coffee, but it'd likely be cold by the time it got here ;-)
<jml> chrisw, hello
<chrisw> hey, I'm in the same city as you ocne more ;-)
<chrisw> (so you *can* brign me coffee if you like *grinz*)
<Morbus> barry: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92432
<chrisw> Morbus: looks sanitized to me, what needs removing?
<barry> Morbus: assigned to losas
<barry> chrisw: post_commit_to and post_commit_sender probably
<Morbus> y
<chrisw> hmm, #bzr is dead :-S
<arseny92> hi, good afternoon Barry, there is a comment in my question by me to see
<barry> arseny92: can you remind me of the url?
<arseny92> barry, m?
<barry> arseny92: sorry, i don't remember the url for the question you posted
<jjohansen> question on launchpad mailing lists - does every person on the mailing list require a lp account?
<barry> jjohansen: yes
 * arseny92 had bad ping, reconnected
<arseny92> barry, now i see double, chech the last comment in my question
<arseny92> check*
<arseny92> ...and cant access +editemails
<jjohansen> barry: thanks
<barry> arseny92: looking...
<barry> arseny92: my guess is that the replication problems introduced a race condition that allowed your double verification to work when it shouldn't have.  i'm going to assign your question to the losas and ask that they modify the database to remove one of the duplicates.  we'll have to see if that works
<barry> arseny92: i'd like to remove the irc chat logs from the question so that it's easier for a losa to read.  is that okay?
<arseny92> but me didn't followed that verify link again yesterday, so....
<barry> arseny92: well, it's just a guess
<arseny92> i think that the irc log is easy to read, as all the bug history is in it, an easy way to know what exactly was done....
<kblin> hi folks
<detly> hi - I uploaded the wrong orig tarball to our PPA - is there anyway to delete it or force it to be overwritten?
<kblin> mrevell: ping
<barry> arseny92: ok
<mrevell> Hi kblin
<mrevell> kblin, guess you got my mail :)
<bigjools> detly: no, you need to upload a new one
<detly> bigjools - but I can't, it's rejected if I try
<bigjools> detly: it needs a new version, it won't let you upload the same filename with different contents
<kblin> mrevell: yup. I'm happy to help streamlining the bug reporting process from launchpad to our bugtracker
<detly> hmm
<bigjools> that's a good thing :)
<detly> I can't just rename our orig tarball
<mrevell> kblin, That's great news, thanks. jelmer suggested you, btw :) I'll drop you a mail with some short questions in the next week or so. In the mean time, is there anything that you have in mind already?
<detly> well, it's a good thing if no-one ever makes a mistake, ever :P
<jml> detly, I think you can delete it
<bigjools> jml: no, he can't
<jml> oh, different sort of orig
 * jml missed the "PPA" bit.
<bigjools> soyuz remembers all
<detly> if I upload it with a different name, it won't match the pattern required for building, though
<bigjools> can you bump a minor version?
<detly> not the upstream version
<kblin> mrevell: not so far. I'll have to chat with the rest of the team to see what they think the biggest current speedbumps are
<bigjools> do you have anything else in your PPA?
<detly> yes, but it's all about to be replaced
<detly> as in, no, nothing that matters
<detly> :)
<mrevell> thanks kblin
<bigjools> ok, you could start a new PPA then
<bigjools> unless its URL matters
<kblin> mrevell: I seem to remember that some of the triagers reporting bugs upstream sometimes don't link to the launchpad bug but instead just provide the bug number, which makes reading the initial report a bit cumbersome
<detly> bigjools - I just noticed that I can request deletion
<detly> maybe that will help, I'll see
<mrevell> kblin, Noted.
<detly> hmm
<detly> not so far
<arseny92> >     i'm going to assign your question to the losas and ask that they modify the database to remove one of the duplicates. we'll have to see if that works    -  the assignee field after the irclog in the question info?
<arseny92> what to put there?
<barry>  arseny92: i need to do a little more investigation before i know what to ask the losas to do.  hang on...
<arseny92> ahh, i cant edit that field
<arseny92> ok
<arseny92> tried to go to +editemails again
<arseny92> catched again immediately after following there
<arseny92> (Error ID: OOPS-1431EC1269)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1431EC1269
<arseny92> barry, here is what I exactly see
<arseny92> http://s02.radikal.ru/i175/0912/b8/d95b41f8c17b.png
<barry> arseny92: yep, that's the same failure.  i will try to get a losa to look into it.  i'm just multitasking like crazy right now ;)
<arseny92> umm, what does 'losa' mean? site admins?
<gmb> arseny92: Launchpad Operational System Administrators. So, yes, more or less.
<arseny92> what exactly to do - remove the first email and the duplicate, so there will be only the new email.
<arseny92> gmb, thanks
<barry> arseny92: i am working with a losa (yep, launchpad sysadmin) to undo the damage
<barry> arseny92: so, nothing needed on your part for now
<barry> arseny92: and i'll report back asap
<arseny92> ok
<barry> arseny92: can you please check your email addresses now to see if the duplicate is still there?  our losa deleted the duplicate entry from the auth db, but there might be a lag getting that onto the main db
<barry> arseny92: from my view of your account, it looks like things are working again
<arseny92> the duplicate isnt there
<arseny92> and +editemails also seems working
<barry> arseny92: great!
<arseny92> lets see if it really working...
<arseny92> i'd set the new address as contact address and delete the old address
<arseny92> yes, it work
<barry> arseny92: fantastic, thanks for letting us know.  apologies for all the problems you've had
<jbicha> hi, I broke something today while playing with series'
<jbicha> the latest release for https://launchpad.net/kabikaboo should be 1.6 but 1.5 is showing instead
<arseny92> except the moment when i selected the old address and clicked delete, it said 'there is 1 error: invalid value'. I went back to my home profilepage, then to +editemails again - it is not there as it wanted to be
<arseny92> now all ok
<jbicha> 1.5 is in the obsolete series, 1.6 is in stable
<arseny92> ligout/login also works fine
<Primatown> hi there, I have a small question regarding translation file upload.. do all revisions need approve too? is it wise to wait till i have near finished source therefore?
<jbicha> why is obsolete higher than stable at https://launchpad.net/kabikaboo/+series
<Primatown> that should only happen to living stuff
<jbicha> do I need to switch the names of obsolete and stable and move all the releases too?
<djbclark> How do I delete just some of a team's PPAs (eg the stuff marked "DELETE ME" at https://launchpad.net/~bcfg2 )?
<jcastro> deryck[lunch], I'm about to cleanup the lp upstream spec.
<jbicha> lifeless: could you delete https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kabikaboo/code for us, it's broken and we don't use it
<jcastro> deryck[lunch], do you guys typically use like wiki pages for specs?
<Fazer2> hey, is there any way to remove PPA?
<Fazer2> or to change its name (address)?
<Fazer2> is anyone in here?
<jyoder> I have an odd problem with my PPA. I'm following the instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading to upload to multiple Ubuntu versions (hardy/jaunty/karmic) and it rejects each upload with this error: The source lirc - 0.8.6-0ubuntu3~ppa4 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution.
<jyoder> I've checked the .dput.cf file a dozen times and the paths are correct for each version
<akheron> jyoder: you cannot have the same version in multiple serieses
<akheron> append ~hardy1, ~jaunty1, ~karmic1 to the versions
<jyoder> ah, so the wiki page is incorrect
<jyoder> I'll go ahead and fix that then while I'm at it :)
<akheron> how?
<akheron> I mean, what does the wiki page say that makes you think you can have the same version in each?
<jyoder> the "Using packages from other distributions" implies that you can force the build to occur in a specific version no matter what is specified in the changelog (which does work) and therefore that you can upload the same version to multiple distros
<Fazer2> now that someone is here, do you know if it is possible to remove PPA?
<jyoder> A few examples would help a lot
<jyoder> @Fazer2: You can remove stuff from a PPA but I haven't found a way to remove the PPA itself
<Fazer2> jyoder: it sucks, I've just created my first ppa and after the fact I realized its address is wrong
<jyoder> create another one :)
<Fazer2> jyoder: yeah, but it doesn't make much sens, does it
<Fazer2> *sense
<jyoder> agreed
<LarstiQ> Fazer2: you can rename it?
<Fazer2> LarstiQ: but it won't change its web address
<LarstiQ> hmm
<Fazer2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/392887
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete or rename a PPA" [Low,Triaged]
<maxb> Fazer2: PPAs can be deactivated/hidden by a Launchpad administrator, or they can be removed if they were never uploaded to.
<jyoder> you can only change the "display name" not the path
<maxb> Either way, you file a support request at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz for that to happen
<Fazer2> maxb: ok, thanks
<Fazer2> maxb: so I need to "ask a question" there?
<maxb> that's right
<jyoder> does anyone currently upload the same package for multiple distro versions?  If I'm understanding correctly, the only answer is to have a different changelog line for each one?
<akheron> jyoder: correct
<jyoder> I think I said that badly. I mean the top line of the changelog needs to be differenet for each one
<LarstiQ> ehm, afaik you can just upload to the distro queue directly?
<jyoder> and I have to repackage...
<akheron> jyoder: you can copy the same package to multiple distros, however
<jyoder> see, that's what *I* got from the docs
<jyoder> but akheron says no
<LarstiQ> I have done it in the past, it would surprise me if it is no longer possible.
<jyoder> I get this error: The source lirc - 0.8.6-0ubuntu3~ppa4 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution.
<jyoder> despite me uploading to ~jyoder/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty
<Fazer2> jyoder: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<maxb> LarstiQ means that you can copy the *built binaries*
<maxb> Of course, this only is useful if binaries built in one series will actually install and function correctly in another
<LarstiQ> maxb: I actually did mean with dput
<maxb> Oops, I fail at reading :-)
<akheron> afaik, maxb is right, LarstiQ is wrong
<maxb> Yes, you can override the distro in the changelog/changes via the upload URL
<LarstiQ> akheron: What I said is correct, but things may have changed.
<maxb> This does not, however, permit you to violate the constraint that a given version may only be uploaded once
<akheron> LarstiQ: how long ago did you succeed in it?
<LarstiQ> akheron: july/august?
<LarstiQ> something like that
<Fazer2> I haven't read all packaging guide yet, but I thought building would be as easy as uploading sources to the server and it would build them automatically
<akheron> LarstiQ: I cannot believe you succeeded :F
<LarstiQ> akheron: there is what maxb said, change the version.
<LarstiQ> Fazer2: it is
<akheron> LarstiQ: you said that you were able to upload the same version many times
<jyoder> Fazer2: It is, as long as you're not trying to target multiple versions of Ubuntu (hardy/intrepid/etc)
<LarstiQ> akheron: same package
<akheron> LarstiQ: ahh
<akheron> jyoder's problem was uploading the same version
<Fazer2> LarstiQ, jyoder: so do I really have to read through all of this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jyoder> ok, so this section on appending a ubuntu series should probably be referenced on the https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading page
<LarstiQ> Fazer2: ok, so let me amend that slightly. The server builds debian packages, so yes, you need to provide a working source .deb
<Fazer2> LarstiQ: oh, I thouught .deb was binary only
 * maxb notes that technically, if it's source, it's not a .deb
<jyoder> Fazer2: I found it to be helpful to read most of it yes
<maxb> Fazer2: You are correct
 * LarstiQ sighs
<Fazer2> maxb: so I have to prepare the source for the automatic build system
<maxb> Well, uh, yes? Otherwise how it is going to know what to build? :-)
<LarstiQ> source package, yes
<Fazer2> oh, you know, just do make all :-P
<jyoder> Fazer2: yeah, you need 3 files, the source.orig.tar.gz the debian change diff, the .changes file.  All of which is covered in the really long packageing complete guide :)
<Fazer2> jyoder: ok
<jyoder> the build tools automate a LOT of it, as long as you're working with a package someone has already "debianized"
<jyoder> sorry to ask this again, but just to be SURE...  I can't just pass a command-line paramater to dput or dbuild to create/upload these things as "myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~intrepid1" and "myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~hardy1" right?  I have to manually edit the changelog 3 times, change the ~series and target series name each time, re-package with dbuild, and dput right?
<akheron> jyoder: right
<jyoder> ouch
<wgrant> jyoder: Are you sure you need to rebuild it for each release?
<jyoder> oh yeah
<jyoder> lots of kernel stuff... This is lirc
<jyoder> oh well, c'est la vie.  Thanks!
<jyoder> actually I'll probably just end up writing a Perl script to automate it all anyway since none of the existing tools do it for me :)
<jyoder> maybe I'll add that tool to my PPA...
<lifeless> jbicha: please ask the help contact for such things
<lifeless> barry: 05:45 < jbicha> lifeless: could you delete https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kabikaboo/code for us, it's broken and we don't use it
<jbicha> lifeless: sorry, I saw your name as owner and didn't read the fine print first, thanks though
<barry> jbicha: that doesn't exist.  do you mean this one: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kabikaboo/trunk
<jbicha> barry: no, another vcs-imports guy answered my question and deleted it for me, thanks
<barry> jbicha: cool
<moradan> hello, on saturday I have posted a request to get access to https://launchpad.net/gretl project at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/89969 I was told that it is the most proper way to begin a translation of this GPLed program on launchpad which seems to me as the most suitable tool for collaborative translation. However for about a month from the moment when we discussed the...
<moradan> ...idea of using launchpad and decided positively we can't start and I am in some strange situation as the main protagonist of launchpad among other people willing to translate - can anybody help me with starting the translation (I have already prepared the .po file)
<barry> moradan: are you sure that's question 89969?  that url seems to point to a totally different question
<barry> moradan: just to be sure, you are not https://edge.launchpad.net/~costas-magnuse right?
<moradan> sorry
<moradan> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92075
<barry> moradan: my understanding is that you need to work with the project owner to enable translations of that project.  the reason being, if they do translations upstream in a different system, then we (launchpad) want to be good citizens about merging their translations with ones done in lp
<barry> moradan: so that best thing i can suggest at this point is clicking on ~costas-magnuse's url above and then "Contact this user" to ask them about it
<moradan> I have discussed that with developers
<barry> what did they say?
<moradan> I have wrote to him about 20 days ago
<barry> moradan: and what did he say?
<moradan> Developers wished me goodluck in translating help system into russian with any suitable tools as it is not started yet and it seems that nobody except me plans to begin it
<barry> moradan: cool. do the upstream developers own the launchpad project?  or is costas-magnuse unrelated to the upstream?
<moradan> I have some friends that are familiar with very spcecialized thematic of this program (econometrics) but I need to provide them with a suitable tool to translate
<moradan> he is registered in the devel-mailing list but he wrote to it several years ago last time
<moradan> and he didn't replied to me from 3 his emails that i found
<barry> moradan: i do not have permission to make any changes here.  our admins can re-assign the project to new owners but we'd prefer to hear from the upstream owners.  can you get one of them to submit a question here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<barry> moradan: have them explain the situation and if possible, provide some way to prove authenticity.  then we can assign the project to them (or their representative) and that person can then enable translations in launchpad
<moradan> thanks for suggesting this way - I'll write to the developing mail list now
<barry> moradan: cool.  if you have any problems, let us know.  you can also use answers to track the issue
<moradan> Sorry again, so it isn't enough the thread about using launchpad in gretl's mailing list?
<barry> moradan: that would help, but i think our admins would really like a request from the upstream maintainer
<barry> moradan: unless they want to delegate that to you, in which case a question to that effect and an email in the mailing list would probably do trick
<moradan> thanks
<mtaylor> thumper: if you look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/remove-hash-alias/+merge/15502, you'll notice merge conflict markers in the diff, except they aren't in my local copy of the branch...
<thumper> mtaylor: if they are not in the local branch, what do you get if you do a preview merge into trunk?
<mtaylor> hrm. that's a good question...
<mtaylor> thumper: yes. you are right. thanks!
<mtaylor> thumper: I hadn't considered that
<mtaylor> neat
<thumper> :)
<moradan> barry, should we start a new question about gretl or it is better to continue posting to the old one? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92075
<barry> moradan: let's use that one.  do you still need a delete of rugretl?
<moradan> I thought that it is prohibited to have more than one project for a single program
<moradan> and of cause we need only one
<barry> moradan: yes, we don't want projects just for translating other projects
<barry> moradan: i'm not sure who approved rugretl, but it probably should not have been approved.  do you know ivan sopov?
<moradan> I am Ivan Sopov
<barry> moradan: oh!  /whois didn't tell me much :)
<barry> moradan: let's do this.  use the original question and then if things work out we can delete rugretl.  sound okay?
<moradan> I created rugretl by mistake, and as far as I understood it hasn't been approved yet
<moradan> yes it is
<barry> moradan: actually, it has
<moradan> so the project was approved and the .po-file wasn't (it has status "needs review" - however i already have a newer version - i corrected some mistakes in generating the .po-file and there were several additions to the help system on sourceforge)
<barry> moradan: i would not add new po files to rugretl.  let's get gretl figured out first.  otherwise you may end up throwing away work
<moradan> I'm waiting to the reply from developers (the head of development wrote to the list 20 minutes ago, but he not always participate in issues not connected with adding new functionality or fixing bugs). I'll write to the answers. Thanks a lot.
<asabil> hi all
<Ng> damn that hot bugs thing is confusing
<Ng> I keep thinking "wow did I fix loads of... oh, no it's not a complete list"
<Daviey> yes!
#launchpad 2009-12-02
<MBCR> ban me
<MBCR> !ops
<wgrant> Even better.
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> is there anyway to unsubscribe someone from a bug report? I have subscribe the SRU team for a SRU update, but I need to ork more on a patch so in the mean time I would like to unsubscribe them, and I didn't see any optionfor that
<micahg> baptistemm: no
<micahg> baptistemm: do they know you're working on it?
<baptistemm> I put a comment stating the packaging I uploaded on the bug # is broken and I need to work on, but as I don't know how to fix it it could take some time
<micahg> baptistemm: you should go into #ubuntu-motu if you need help
<baptistemm> okay
<sraps> hello!
<sraps> how to delete a project?
<geser> baptistemm: you can ask someone from the SRU team to unsubscribe them from that bug
<AlexC_> Hi
<jml> hello.
<AlexC_> I merged some translation files with launchpad few months back, and these new translation files actually removed existing strings. However Launchpad has decided to keep these deleted strings. How can I remove them, as this is added unwanted work to translators, since they will never be used
<dpm> AlexC_, danilo_ or henninge might be able to help you, could you point them to your project, and to some of the unwanted strings as an example, please?
<AlexC_> sure
<henninge> AlexC_: yes, some links would be helpful
<AlexC_> https://translations.launchpad.net/tangocms/trunk/+pots/tangocms-aliases/en_GB/+translate?start=0
<AlexC_> for example, "Added URL Alias "%1$s"", "Edit URL Alias "%s"" are 2
<AlexC_> I was shortly about to upload a new merged translation set of files to be imported, and just wanted to check if Launchpad should be removing the deleted strings
<AlexC_> tbh, thinking about it - this may actually be a mistake on my part and those weren't removed in the files I uploaded. I shall have to double check that
<henninge> AlexC_: Are you talking about "translations" or "templates"?
<AlexC_> sorry, templates
<henninge> AlexC_: yes, you should double check that. When you update a template with a new pot file, Launchpad will only use the English strings that are mentioned in that file, everything else is "obsoleted".
<AlexC_> ok, that's good to know it should delete them then. I shall check what I uploaded
<henninge> AlexC_: You get the obsolete strings as comments at the end of a template file that you export from Launchpad.
<AlexC_> I take it these aren't included in the .po files?
<henninge> no, not there
<AlexC_> good, good. I'll get another set of templates uploaded shortly then
<geser> does the binary publishing history for a package in the main archive still exists?
<wgrant> geser: Yes. Why?
<geser> I want to find out when exactly the new python-pkg-resources pkg got into lucid. It seems to be broken (see bug #490731)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490731 in distribute "python-setuptools: import setuptools returns ValueError: ("Missing 'Version:' ...)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490731
<wgrant> geser: You mean something like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/python-pkg-resources?
<geser> wgrant: yes, how you got there? and don't tell you typed the url
<wgrant> geser: I'm afraid so.
<wgrant> geser: Let's see if I can work out how to click there.
<wgrant> geser: Best thing I can see is:
<geser> found a path, but not very intuitiv :(
<wgrant> 1) Go to the source package page (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/distribute)
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> Not at all intuitive.
<wgrant> But that's why we have keyboards!
<wgrant> I think.
<geser> I found it through: build then the package below "Binary packages" which leads to the versioned binary page and the use the breadcrumb to move one level up
<wgrant> Right.
<geser> is it intended to be so hard to find?
<wgrant> I went from the distribution source package page to a source package release to the distro series binary package release, then through breadcrumbs to the distro series binary package.
 * wgrant has no idea.
<geser> al-maisan, bigjools: any idea why pkg-create-dbgsym didn't got update on the buildd (kept back)? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36328245/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.pion-net_2.2.2%2Bdfsg-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<al-maisan> geser: good question .. maybe a missing dependency?
<geser> is has no dependencies at all (it's just some shell scripts)
<bigjools> I am on the phone, perhaps lamont is around? --^
<wgrant> The following held packages will be changed: pkg-create-dbgsym
<wgrant> (that's from inside that chroot)
<wgrant> Indeed, it is held.
<lamont> bigjools: perhaps
<bigjools> you can't hide!
<geser> any reason why pkg-create-dbgsym is on hold?
<lamont> geser: because it was bad (32).  is it proven to be not bad yet?
<geser> lamont: the "add .ddebs to .changes file" change in 0.32?
<wgrant> Oh, damn. Crazy non-debhelper-users
<geser> there was some fix for non-debhelper-users in 0.33
<geser> but as I don't know the exact problem, I can't tell if it's fixed or not
<wgrant> It certainly looks fixed.
<geser> but pkg-create-dbgsym 0.35 is needed to fix the FTBFS of pion-net
<lamont> geser: I'd like to do a little bit more verification before releasing it from the corner where we sent it - would later today be quick enough?
<geser> lamont: sure no hurry
<deryck> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> deryck, yo
<maxb> Do the LOSAs look after lists.ubuntu.com too, even though it's not exactly Launchpad?
<maxb> I am curious why I can download https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar.mbox/bazaar.mbox with Firefox, but wget gets a 403 Forbidden
<barry> maxb: no, but our IS team does
<barry> maxb: i get a 403 with firefox
<maxb> um. nice. Well, I've downloaded it :-)
<barry> maxb: did you log in, maybe to view the archives?
<maxb> I wasn't aware of doing so. Perhaps I have a lurking cookie
<maxb> According to Firefox Live HTTP Headers, there's nothing personally identifying in the request
<maxb> Oh, heh. It's performing Referer: filtering
<barry> maxb: interesting
<jyoder> I wrote a little tool (temporarily) called debuild-ppa-dist (following the syntax of pbuilder-dist) to automate changing the changelog and uploading to multiple revisions (e.g. hardy/jaunty/karmic).  Anyone think this would be a useful thing to try to get into the build tools or am I one of the few people that would use something like it?
<jyoder> you name your revisions the normal PPA way, e.g. lirc_0.8.6-0ubuntu1~ppa3 and it takes care of changing the changelog to lirc_0.8.6-0ubuntu1~ppa3~hardy1
<akheron> jyoder: according to my (limited) experience, there are other things to change across distro revisions than only the changelog
<jyoder> ok, so my package might be an outlier then...
<jyoder> what kinds of things?  other debian build control files or source changes (on average I mean)?
<akheron> it depends
<akheron> I have done both
<jyoder> other debian control files would be an easy addition to the tool, but source changes outside the debian directory would definitely not fall under what I was picturing
<akheron> e.g. disabled tests that are known to fail with certain library versions (this is a source change), tweaked dependencies (control file change), and even had more binary packages built on never ubuntu versions because of new dependencies popping up
<akheron> none of these are trivial changes that can easily be automated
<akheron> but on easy cases, why not
<jyoder> actually the dependency case is an easy one (I think) by simply having a debian/<file>~intrepid convention for the tool...  but I'm not sure anything beyond that is going to be easily handled :)
<akheron> s/never/newer/ a few lines up :P
<akheron> it's good to proofread your irc lines 5 mins after writing them
<jyoder> I agree
<fta> got an email from lp about imported comments, it doesn't make sense at all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333331/
<fta> bugs are unrelated
<fta> and the lp bug has no such comments
<mtaylor> hey ho - I keep trying to lftp in to bazaar.launchpad.net to remove a backup.bzr dir and it pretty much continually hangs
<mtaylor> am I doing something wrong?
<beuno> mtaylor, have you tried hitchhiker instead?
<mtaylor> beuno: no.
<mtaylor> beuno: I spent most of my time wishing for a launchpad upgrade branch button :)
<beuno> mtaylor, https://dev.launchpad.net/HitchHiker
<beuno> I think you can also just clean it up in one command, but I always forget how
<beuno> maybe abentley is around
<mtaylor> beuno: fwiw, the brnach command on dev.launachpad.net has a typo
<mtaylor> there are two h's
<beuno> mtaylor, fixed, thanks
<mtaylor> beuno: sure!
<mtaylor> beuno: perhaps a bzr upgrade --2a --force option which would remove any previous backup.bzr dirs? or rename them?
<mtaylor> beuno: but thanks -that worked great!
<beuno> mtaylor, yes, I've been crying for 2 years for something like that
<beuno> I may just end up proposing a patch and stop whining
<beuno> I keep on hearing upgrades via de web ui are around the corner
<mtaylor> beuno: funny. I was just thinking the same thing
<mtaylor> beuno: both would really be nice - a --force option and a web ui option
<mtaylor> beuno: and then, for added bonus, an "upgrade all branches" option for a project
<beuno> mtaylor, if you do end up proposing a patch, my thought was either --force, or just by default, rename the dir to backup.bzr.1/2/3/4/etc
<mtaylor> I'm about to upgrade all of the drizzle branches (within the next week or so) and it's going to eat a lot of bandwidth :)
<mtaylor> beuno: ooh. I would really like just renaming the old dir by default
<beuno> mtaylor, I think that with branch stacking, you basically need to upgrade all at once
<beuno> mtaylor, so, lets race and see if either of us cook up a patch for renaming  :)
<beuno> also, you may want to see if it isn't better to get someone to upgrade the drizzle branches on the datacenter directly, considering it's size
<beuno> mwhudson, what do you think about that ^
<fta> no comment for my bug? ok, I just filed bug 491549 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491549 in launchpad "bug mismatch during comments import?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491549
<mwhudson> beuno: um, drizzle isn't that big is it?
 * mwhudson isn't really sure though
<beuno> mwhudson, I don't know, I thought they branched off mysql, but I may be wrong
<lifeless> they branched off mysql
<lifeless> deleted 90% of it
<lifeless> and continued.
<lifeless> actually rephrase
<lifeless> they cp -a'd mysql
<lifeless> committed
<lifeless> then started deleting shit.
<lifeless> so they aren't joined in history
<moradan> Hello, is there a launchpad administrator here? I'm very interested in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92509
<lifeless> but they do have a few big revisions while they did the massive cleanup
<lifeless> mtaylor: losas will do it with jkakar's script; see previous discussions :)
<mtaylor> lifeless: awesome. I just followed up to that via email, actually
<mtaylor> we aren't as big as mysql - but we do commit a lot
<mtaylor> so we have quite a few revisions
<lifeless> mtaylor: if you were to rebase your whole tree 3 revs later, your history would be a lot smaller ;)
<mtaylor> lifeless: heh
<jkakar> I still need to incorporate the fix-missing-revisions script.  It's on my todo list, will try to do it sooner than later.
<mtaylor> lifeless: you know - if rebase didn't throw an exception on missing revisions, I'd use it more
<lifeless> mtaylor: I'm glad it throws then :)
<mtaylor> lifeless: :)
<mwhudson> mtaylor: just out of curiosity, what is "du -sh .bzr" for your drizzle repo?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: 165M
<lifeless> 70m in 2a
<mwhudson> roughly the same size as bzr then?
<lifeless> yeah
<mtaylor> lifeless: I've been considering the workflow of bzr branch lp:drizzle foo ; cd foo ; commit commit commit ; bzr rebase lp:drizzle ... rather than bzr branch lp:drizzle foo ; cd foo ; commit commit commit ; bzr merge lp:drizzle
<mtaylor> lifeless: so that I keep all of the revision history intact (I'm not interested in git-style collapsing)
<mtaylor> lifeless: but it doesn't really work for anything non-trivial, so I gave up
<lifeless> mtaylor: I don't see that they would differ in that manner
<mtaylor> lifeless: they has ambiguous antecedant here
<lifeless> using rebase or merge
<lifeless> would seem to have the same identical preservation of revisio history
<mtaylor> oh, well, using rebase doesn't leave you with one or more "merged trunk" revisions after my work
<lifeless> thats true, but thats not really about 'preserved history' is it?
<mtaylor> lifeless: oh, no. by preserved history I meant preserved sequence of commits that I made
<mtaylor> their relation to a particular starting point in the tree is (sometimes) less interesting
<lifeless> long as you retest each one individually ;)
<mtaylor> lifeless: yes... or if you happen to know that they don't have any relation to the changes that streamed in to trunk... but yeah. it's not a total replacement, there are just times when it seemed like it would be nicer
<mtaylor> lifeless: again though - doesn't work, so sort of moot
<lifeless> did you file bugs?
<jkakar> Rewriting history is a bad idea in code and in real life. :)
<lifeless> jkakar: it can be a very powerful tool
<lifeless> jkakar: we shouldn't discard the tool because it /can/ have bad implications. We should just make them obvious, and support avoiding them.
<jkakar> lifeless: Yeah, I know.  But it seems like the thing you'd need once in a while, not as a rule.
<mtaylor> lifeless: I think I did. and then I think I noticed that nothing had been touched in month
<mtaylor> months
<jkakar> lifeless: Right, agreed.
<blackxored> hello crew, I want my git branches for my debian/ubuntu packages to appear linked to me in launchpad, how can I achieve this?
<maxb> blackxored: Could you explain a little more what you mean? Possibly with an example?
<blackxored> maxb I maintain my packages in git.debian.org
<blackxored> since I'm starting to be more active on ubuntu as well
<blackxored> I want the branches to be listed and mirrored at launchpad
<blackxored> since my goal is that my packages will mostly be syncs
<maxb> You can create automatic bzr imports of remote git branches.... but only for the git HEAD at the moment.
<blackxored> maxb, all right for now, enlighten me plz :)
<blackxored> I am at the VCSImport page
<blackxored> in project I assume I should set ubuntu
<blackxored> or can I be more specific
<blackxored> ?
<moradan> Hello, is there a launchpad administrator here? I'm very interested in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92509
<maxb> blackxored: Um. Can you show me a link to the git branch?
<blackxored> git://git.debian.org/pkg-java/azureus.git or http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/azureus.git for example
<maxb> I suppose in the ideal world it would be registered as an import to a package branch associated with debian/sid
<blackxored> maxb, probably but sometimes (casually right now) I have diversion such as
<AlanBell> hi, can I ask about launchpadlib here?
<maxb> Unfortunately it appears that the vcs-import creation UI has not been updated since the concept of package branches was created
<maxb> AlanBell: Yes, and you may even get an answer :-)
 * blackxored is getting the link
<AlanBell> ok, I am just getting started and failing at the first hurdle, from the instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<blackxored> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/azureus.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu
<AlanBell> when I try to set up the credentials and the cachedir I get AttributeError: type object 'Launchpad' has no attribute 'login_with'
<blackxored> maxb, here ^^^^
<AlanBell> and if I do dir(Launchpad) it has things like '_get_external_param_name', '_get_parameter_names', '_transform_resources_to_links', 'get_token_and_login', 'load', 'login', 'lp_attributes', 'lp_collections', 'lp_entries', 'lp_get_named_operation', 'lp_get_parameter', 'lp_has_parameter', 'lp_operations', 'lp_refresh']
<AlanBell> but no login_with
<maxb> blackxored: Unfortunately the current importer is incapable of importing that
<blackxored> I supposed that :(
<maxb> It can only import what HEAD points to, i.e. usually refs/heads/master
<blackxored> is even incapable of linking the package branches as well
<blackxored> master is for debian and there's no way I can change that :P
<maxb> The ability to point at alternative heads is definitely near the top of people's lists for things to fix
<blackxored> maxb, probably yes
<blackxored> maybe when I get some time :P I could provide some help, but no promises
<maxb> I've been contemplating looking at it myself
<blackxored> thanks for your help anyways, seems like I'll stick to git and things as they are
<AlanBell> the launchpadlib I am using is on an up to date Jaunty box, installed the easy way from the repos
<maxb> AlanBell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333378/ <--- my personal "just playing around with launchpadlib" script
<AlanBell> maxb: thanks, looks useful
<AlanBell> I want to enumerate all the members of a group and it's subgroup and watch for changes
<AlanBell> so your script is using get_token_and_login
<AlanBell> I can see that but I can't see launchpad.login_with
<maxb> If you're still using the launchpadlib shipped with Jaunty.... I think you should definitely update
<maxb> 0.2~bzr35-0ubuntu1 vs. 1.5.1-0ubuntu1 in karmic ... huuuuuge difference
<AlanBell> ok, will fire up a Karmic and try again
<maxb> It should be somewhat feasible to install the newer launchpadlib on jaunty, I would hope
<AlanBell> Karmic is fine if that is the reason
<AlanBell> in fact anything is fine as long as I understand it
<moradan> barry: hello, may I talk to you?
<barry> moradan: yes, but i'm about to go on a phone call, duration unknown
<AlanBell> yay, login_with does exist in Karmic
<moradan> barry: my question is the same as yesterday (approximately 22-23 hours ago) and there is some time - you helped me a lot and now lead-developer of the projects' program wrote a question  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/92509 - I just wanted to point this.
<AlanBell> hmm, tried to log in to the wiki to add a note about Jaunty and I am looking at a big moinMoin error
<barry> moradan: that looks good to me.  i will have to assign this to a losa since i do not have permission, but i think it will be fine
<moradan> thanks
<AlanBell> ok, logged in now. I changed the installation instructions a bit, https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#The launchpadlib in Ubuntu (easy to install)
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:30 UTC for a code update ** Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<barry> moradan: i've assigned the question to the losas.  please let me know if it's not resolved in the next few days
<barry> moradan: with a launchpad release coming up, please be patient
<maxb> Well, we can hope it all goes smoothly and the losas are bored tomorrow :-)
<barry> maxb: +1
<mbarnett> +2*10^23
<barry> AlanBell: i see your wiki change.  thanks
<barry> mbarnett: OverflowError
<mbarnett> doh!
<AlanBell> barry: no problem
<AlanBell> I am now having lots of fun browsing about launchpad with python
<maxb> You have 18¼ minutes left...
<barry> maxb: sounds like you're talking to richard nixon
<moradan> thanks a lot
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:30 UTC until 23:30 UTC for a code update ** Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<oojah> mbarnett: You're a tease :)
<mbarnett> :)
<infinity0> how do i delete comments on bugs? i made a doublepost by mistake
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 23:45 UTC for a code update ** Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 0:00 UTC until 01:30 UTC for a code update ** Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2009-12-03
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 01:30 UTC until 02:30 UTC for a code update **  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ScislaC> So, I take it when LP goes down, so will the BZR repos?
<spm> ScislaC: they should be down atm, yes.
<ScislaC> spm: okay, thanks
<maxb> Is the downtime expected to overrun much more?
<lifeless> not sure yet
<lifeless> magic 8-ball says ask again later
<ovnicraft> folks one hour can kill me :(
<maxb> Is LP really back or just visiting briefly? :-)
<spm> maxb: really back; we've had to abort unf :-(
<spm> just bring backup that which was shutdown
<spm> bringing*
<poolie> spm, can you give me a one-line status for launchpadstatus?
<spm> poolie: release was aborted due to compounding errors; several positive-outcome lessons learnt; sincere apologies for the inconvenience ???
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> posted
<poolie> spm, please follow up or ping me to when fires are out
<spm> poolie: will do, should be ~ 5 max hopefully; just doing the sanity checks now
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<maxb> spm: I still see "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon." warnings appearing intermittently
<spm> maxb: bugger. thanks. must be on one server that doesn't get cleaned up. will chase.
<darkpixel> I have a simply python app that I am trying to package for both Hardy and Karmic.  According to the Debian guide the changelog supports something like 'mypackage (1.0) hardy karmic; urgency=log', but when I upload the source package to my PPA, it complains that I can only use one distribution at a time.  Is there an easy to use the same source for multiple releases?  Do I just need to create two identical copies of my ...
<darkpixel> ... source just changing the changelog for each release?
<micahg> darkpixel: you can have two versions in the changelof
<micahg> *changelog line
<micahg> darkpixel: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<darkpixel> micahg: Am I not formatting it correctly then?
<darkpixel> micahg: Thanks--I'll go read.
<darkpixel> micahg: So what I'm getting from that page is that I do need to edit the changelog, once for each release I'm targeting.  And since it's a python app, I don't have to worry about recompiling anyways.  Did I read that correctly?
<micahg> darkpixel: I think so
<micahg> darkpixel: everything is built in the PPA
<darkpixel> Ok--that's what I was doing in the first place.  I just assumed there was a simpler way because of what Debian had listed in their packaging guide.  Thanks for the help.
<spm> maxb: fyi. that should be the last of the "very very very very soon" messages. pls yell and curse if you see another :-)
<thekorn> good morning, I think I've broken this page  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/zeitgeist/notification
<thekorn> after a comment of mine is is oops'ing like hell
<thekorn> OOPS-1433EB541  as one example
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1433EB541
<alkisg> Hi, we started getting spam in our mailing list in launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~linux.sch.gr). We manually delete the spam from the list moderation page, but is there any way to automatically discard all mail that doesn't originate from a list member?
<soren> I've just requested a vcs import, and I seem to be the owner of the branch, not vcs-imports. Is that a new feature?
<wgrant> soren: Yes, that change landed on edge a couple of weeks ago.
<soren> wgrant: Neat. Are there plans to change ownership existing vcs-import branches?
<wgrant> soren: Not that I know of, but IIRC the registrants should now be able edit existing vcs-imports branches.
<soren> Oh. Wicked.
 * soren goes to try
<soren> Ooh. You're right.
<wgrant> Which might mean you can then move it to yourself.
<soren> Exactly. I just did. Whee.
<soren> wgrant: Thanks!
<wgrant> np
<soren> The last import I requested was immediataly accepted (or reviewed or whatever the terminology is
<soren> ).
<soren> This new one wasn't.
<soren> I sort of assumed it was due to either having previously had a bunch of imports accepted or perhaps due to being a member of certain teams that made the last one be accepted that quickly, but perhaps someone actually manually did it within 10 seconds on my requesting it?
<jml> soren: git imports are automatically approved, other kinds of imports are not.
<soren> jml: Oh, that explains.
<soren> jml: Great, thanks!
<jml> soren: np
<teknico> where's the tag cloud, or at least a tag list, for bugs?
<teknico> for a given project
<jml> teknico, https://bugs.launchpad.net/<project>
<jml> teknico, on the right-hand side
<teknico> jml, do you mean the "Edit official tags" link?
<teknico> that's useful, but I'd like a way to see *all* tags used on a project's bugs
<jml> teknico, as in, not just the official ones?
<teknico> jml, exactly
<jml> teknico, I don't know how to do that
<teknico> jml, ok, thanks
<jml> luckily, the top experts on the Launchpad bug tracker *in the world* are all in this channel
<teknico> I thought so :-)
<jml> so all we have to do is wait for them to notice us.
<researcher1> I can sign Ubuntu code of conduct. I get this message while downloading "/tmp/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<researcher1> I can NOT  sign Ubuntu code of conduct. I get this message while downloading "/tmp/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<researcher1> any help PLEASE?
<researcher1> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<researcher1> gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<researcher1> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<researcher1> I get these error messages when I tried to sign ubutnu code of conduct
<ahasenack> guys, I'm confused about https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/415977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415977 in launchpad-foundations "Password recovery on account creation is confusing for non-Launchpad users" [High,Fix released]
<ahasenack> is it released or not? Does something else need to happen?
<ahasenack> I just tried it with a customer's email who was having problems and the same issue happened again
<ahasenack> "Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again."
<ahasenack> I had to use the "forgot password" from the login page, there his email was recognized and the reset link sent
<salgado> ahasenack, what's the email address?  and where you tried to reset its password?
<ahasenack> salgado: he tried to do it via https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<ahasenack> salgado: but if yesterday's LP deployment is the one supposed to fix this, we might have a race
<ahasenack> salgado: I'm not 100% of when he tried it, if it was before the deployment or after
<ahasenack> salgado: about me trying, that was just now
<salgado> yesterday's deployment was canceled
<ahasenack> salgado: but since then things might have already changed, I tried to request it for him via the launchpad login page but by mistake chose the form to create a new account
<ahasenack> salgado: *maybe* he already acted on that. Later I used the right "forgot passphrase" form, and it told me it send the password reset link
<ahasenack> salgado: so now I'm waiting
<ahasenack> salgado: I'll pvt the email
<salgado> ok
<Cleo> anything wrong with Launchpad? I can't seem to be able to access Launchpad Bazaar browser and 'bzr up' is not working for http://bazaar.launchpad.net
<researcher1> I can NOT  sign Ubuntu code of conduct. I get this message while downloading "/tmp/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<maxb> LOSAs: bazaar.launchpad.net is spuriously redirecting to the launchpad.net root !
<maxb> Cleo: yup, broken for me too
<researcher1> how 2 associate it with gedit?
<maxb> researcher1: That would be a problem with your local browser
<maxb> Besides, you don't want to open it in gedit, you just want to save it to disk so you can run gpg on it
<Cleo> researcher1: download it to Desktop and then open with gedit
<researcher1> I opened with gedit
<researcher1> but I got this message
<researcher1> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<researcher1> gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<researcher1> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<maxb> researcher1: Try specifying the correct filename !
<researcher1> its the correct filename
<researcher1> actually I copied the name to run the gpg command
<maxb> gpg disagrees with you
<researcher1> yes it disagrees
<researcher1> this is what I did
<maxb> specify the correct file *and directory* name then
<researcher1> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<researcher1> the command was run at desktop n the file is saved there itself
<maxb> <researcher1> the command was run at desktop n the file is saved there itself <--- based on your error message, I cannot believe that
<researcher1> then waht should I do?
<researcher1> this is it : guest@taran-desktop:~$ gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<maxb> Run "ls"
<researcher1> n file location is /home/guest/Desktop
<researcher1> I ran ls it displays : Desktop    Downloads         Music        Pictures  pysycache  Ubuntu One
<researcher1> Documents  examples.desktop  My GCompris  Public    Templates  Videos
<researcher1>  
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> I am unable to branch from launchpad using http
<asabil> is that a known issue ?
<asabil> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/"
<maxb> researcher1: As you can see, there is no "UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt" file there
<maxb> asabil: Yes, we're trying to find an admin to look at it
<researcher1> yes
<researcher1> now I copied it there
<researcher1> n that created .asc file.Thanks
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: HTTP access to branches is down | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<asabil> ok thanks
<alkisg> "HTTP access to branches is down" ==> is there any way to access the sources? bzr branch also doesn't work... :(
<beuno> alkisg, if you've specified your launchpad ID and uploaded your ssh key, it should default to bzr+ssh
<alkisg> beuno: alkisg@alkis:/tmp$ bzr branch lp:~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk
<alkisg> Permission denied (publickey).
<alkisg> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<alkisg> Ah, we only have access to branches that we own?
<beuno> alkisg, something's up with your ssh key
<beuno> alkisg, you have ssh access to all branches
<beuno> can't write to all of them though
<maxb> bzr+ssh works fine here, must be a local problem
<alkisg> Hmmm, I'll have a look with another user. Thanks a lot :)
<beuno> alkisg, check you ssh key, username, etc
<teknico> is there a tag cloud, or at least a tag list, for the bugs of a project?
<teknico> not just for the official ones, all of them
<beuno> teknico, I think it's just only official ones
<davidbarth> hi all; anything up with launchpad mailing lists currently? i cannot moderate a set of messages: "Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request." ?!
<jml> davidbarth, use Firefox
<jml> davidbarth, there's a bug with our behaviour with Chrome.
<davidbarth> jml: oops, i'm uncovered! ;) thanks for the quick reply
 * Ng points at the topic. codebrowse is back.
<Ng> (and bzr http)
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<beuno> thanks Ng
 * jml re-asks a question
<jml> Is there a way to see all the tags in use on a project, not just the official ones?
 * jml suspects that the bugs team don't actually look at this channel very much
 * popey pokes gmb with a stick
<matsubara> jml, you can see all of them in the place where you can edit official tags
<matsubara> jml, e.g https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+manage-official-tags
<jml> matsubara, hmm. that helps, but I guess that makes it hard to search for bugs with unofficial tags. You'd have to go to the advanced search page & copy/paste.
<jml> also, double heading bug.
<gmb> jml: We do, we just don't have an alert set for "bugs". Unfortunately, popey does.
<gmb> jml: And: not that I know of. intellectronica would know, but he's not available right now.
<gmb> I'll do some digging for you.
<gmb> AHAHAHA
<gmb> Never mind.
<gmb> matsubara: Thanks for knowing things. Sorry I paid no attention to what you said whatsoever.
<popey> :)
<gmb> popey: It occurs to me that "AHAHAHA" was a bit Daviey-in-Denny's. Apologies.
<MTecknology> I just noticed.. there's a package with a deactivated maintainer - https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/denyhosts
<popey> gmb: happy days
<gmb> Indeed.
<cgregan> Hello LP team....What permissions are needed in a project to set official tags?
<barry> cgregan: team owner i think
<cgregan> barry....ah...hmm
<cgregan> barry: and a team can be an owner..or only a person?
<barry> cgregan: a team can be an owner, in which case any member of that team should be able to do it
<barry> cgregan: technically, it's any indirect member of the team owner (where a person is always a member of themself)
<cgregan> barry: thanks
<barry> np
<cgregan> LP team: We need some additional help here. We have a project that changes need to be made to but Steve George created it and kept himself as owner.
<cgregan> We need a team assigned as owner....any admins there?
<barry> cgregan: can you ask steve to do it?
<cgregan> barry: I would love to....but he is offline
<barry> cgregan: ah.  losa ping
<barry> cgregan: we need to get a losa to make the change then
<barry> cgregan: mbarnett should be with you shortly
<mbarnett> cgregan: heya... i hear you need some changes made to a team
 * barry -> lunch
<cgregan> mbarnett: yes! thanks for the help
<cgregan> is this a canonical channel...or freenode?
<mbarnett> cgregan: just pm me the details
<mdz> is there any way (for a mere mortal) to change the registrant of a blueprint?
<bdmurray> I thought I'd heard that api exporting exists in the interfaces folder of Launchpad.  If that's right and codeofconduct.py exists why doesn't it show up in the api documentation?
<reacocard> is there any way to create an automatic link to a specific branch/revision, similarly to how bugs turn into links when the text is right? eg. "bug #321" becomes a link automatically in a bug comment, I want something like "rev exaile/321" that also turns into a link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321 in base-config "kbd package conflict with dependencies of base-config (dup-of: 36233)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36233 in base-config "make base-config work with kbd?" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36233
<reacocard> ..
<reacocard> silly bot
<reacocard> i can link an entire branch with somehting like "lp:exaile", but i dont see any way  to link a revision
<barry> reacocard: not that i know of
<barry> reacocard: maybe thumper or abentley knows? ^^
<reacocard> it seems like it'd be fairly easy to do if its not already implemented. i jus ttried lp:exaile/2678 and it gave a me completly invalid url, but did turn the whole phrase into a link, so maybe the parsing just needs to be improved :)
<abentley> reacocard: I don't think there's a way.
<reacocard> shall I file a request for it then? it would be a very useful feature to me
<barry> reacocard: you can file it (see if there's already one filed) but a couple of things: probably the most difficult part will be agreeing on a syntax for referring to the revision.  abentley could better answer whether that's been discussed or even agreed on yet.
<reacocard> ok
<mwhudson> reacocard: there's a bug for this already i think
<reacocard> mwhudson: i didnt see one in the couple of searches i ran. i'll look again
<mwhudson> reacocard:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/131279 is mostly the same i think?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 131279 in launchpad-code "Easily link to codebrowse interface from bug reports" [Low,Triaged]
<reacocard> yeah, that's basically what I want
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: **Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:30 UTC for a code update**Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: || Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:30 UTC for a code update || Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<stochastic> I'm trying to sign ubuntustudio-testers@lists.launchpad.net up to the Ubuntu Studio ISO build notifications, but none of the QA confirmation e-mails are being seen by the list.  There are also no e-mails 'awaiting moderation' for the list either.  Is there any way to do this (maybe manually add the QA website to the list)?
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: || Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 23:45 UTC for a code update || Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
 * mtaylor officially does not care for the launchpad going down for maintenance time periods. just saying
<Meths> especially when very very soon comes 40 mins after 15 minutes!
<mtaylor> also - the current outage doesn't seem to be reported on http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus/
#launchpad 2009-12-04
<kiko> mtaylor, Meths: our appservers hate us
<mtaylor> kiko: :)
<Meths> heh
<mtaylor> kiko: you need to show them who's boss
<kiko> we're about to
<amanica_> aah, sorry to hear that. hardware and all sorts of software hates me too from time to time
<amanica_> once I heard a tip that if you walk up to a computer with a screwdriver in your had it gets scared and starts working. you can try that :)
<kiko> IT IS HAPPENING
<wgrant> \o/
<wgrant> Hm.
<poolie> something is happening...
<kiko> guys
<kiko> the rollout is happening
<kiko> and we are having a debugathon during it
<kiko> sys.modules madness
<ajmitch> it sounds like things are slightly weird there
<wgrant> ajmitch: Well, buildout is involved. Of course it's weird.
<lifeless> ajmitch: python does some weird stuff too.
<ajmitch> I've heard of some weirdnessa round relative imports & differing directories with python 2.6, but I hope that's not affecting this
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> its a variation on http://bugs.python.org/issue6551
<blueyed_> isn't this code running on staging/dogfood before?
<wgrant> dogfood has been down for some weeks, and staging hasn't had a full update in more than one, so who knows...
<lifeless> blueyed_: we've found out that there was a problem deployed a week back which showed up during the outages we had
<lifeless> blueyed_: but we haven't gotten an absolute root cause for it, and rolling back won't help as we know the problem is already on production.
<lifeless> blueyed_: we haven't see it occur on staging or edge, or we would have had a lot more warning
<blueyed_> thanks for the explanation. maybe @launchpadstatus should say something like that. would have given up pushing code and crash report earlier then.. :/
<nigel_nb> Hi, is the LP downtime extended after 23:45?
<spm> nigel_nb: yes unf. one of the key steps is taking massively longer than was ever anticipated. :-(
<nigel_nb> spm: oh okay :)
<nigel_nb> is there a new estimated up time?
<spm> gawd I wish. we just don't know sadly. :-( 1001^2 apologies.
<DBO> :(
<DBO> spm, I appreciate the hard work. If you guys ever get a free moment a blog about the recent downtime (with a healthy dose of self deprecating humor) would probably go a long way with public relations
<spm> heh.
<spm> DBO: thanks, I'll see what we can do. :-)
<ajmitch> free beer would also do wonders, but I don't think your budget will stretch that far
<DBO> meh, gives me an excuse not to work
<nigel_nb_> spm: sorry, got disconnected.  thanks for lettin me know.  I guess I have to watch and wait.
<nigel_nb_> Thanks a lot :)
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: || Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 05:00 UTC for a code update ||Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: || Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 05:00 UTC for a code update || Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<spm> *** Progress! Things are moving, and we aiming to restore service Soon. ETA still uncertain, hopefully 30 minutes. ***
<oubiwann_> spm: sweet!
<DBO> spm, awesome, great news!
<xnox> barry: could you please post to identica launchpadstatus that it is going to be until 5am? Cause it took me a while to think off to check irc for more precise info
<cody-somerville> What happens to uploads when launchpad is read-only?
<xnox> barry: btw launchpad OpenID server is not working = not ideal cause I can't login to external websites =(
<sproaty> is the CSS broken? all the project home pages are really long , and all the columns are stacked with a gap between instead of having downloads to the right, for instance
<cody-somerville> sproaty, Launchpad is currently in the process of being updated. You may need to do a force refresh for your browser to discard its old cached copy of the page's css.
<mwhudson> xnox: it should be back now
<sproaty> I thought it may have been a permanent layout change :p
<cody-somerville> I just did a force refresh myself and now see what you mean. It should be fixed once the deployment is complete.
<sproaty> no problem.
<cody-somerville> oh, there it goes. it looks fixed to me now.
<sproaty> still not for me (I done ctrl+f5)...doesn't matter though
<cody-somerville> oh, its back to looking weird again for me too :)
<lifeless> its not up till its up
<lifeless> patiencce please
<DBO> wewt!
<DBO> its back
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<h00k> I'm having a problem updating a branch for a project I'm working on
<h00k> which, I just found out, might be fixable if I upgrade --rich-root-pack
<h00k> er, nope.
<h00k> Basically, I'm running into this:
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/334353/
<wgrant> h00k: That's because your repository is 2a, while the remote is something before 2a.
<wgrant> h00k: You should have just run 'bzr branch lp:voicecheck
<wgrant> ... rather than initing a 2a repository explicitly.
<kb9vqf> Is there a way to get a complete build log (not just the tail) from Launchpad while the package is still building?
<wgrant> kb9vqf: Unfortunately not.
<kb9vqf> bummer :(
<wgrant> kb9vqf: It would be nice, but it's hard.
<wgrant> Because the build log can get massive, it's not suitable for storing in the DB.
<kb9vqf> That's OK...I'll just pull the full log in the morning
<kb9vqf> Thanks for the explaination though
<sayakb> what happened to the "report a bug" button? oO
<sayakb> or do I need to be on the project page to do that?
<wgrant> sayakb: You should be on the project page.
<sayakb> wgrant: i quite remember that bugs.lp.net used to have that button, clicking on which I could also choose the project from
<wgrant> sayakb: That was dropped a few months ago. I don't recall why.
<wgrant> It has caused widespread confusion, however.
<sayakb> wgrant: agree. we have a post at the kdeforums regarding this: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=84193&p=139756#p139382 -- hence was wondering
<tjaalton> is there a problem with the publisher since the break?
<tjaalton> seems that built packages are not being published
<tjaalton> ok, it's being dealt with
<noodles775> Are others having issues getting to edge.launchpad.net (or dev.launchpad.net)
<noodles775> (or launchpad.net)
<tsimpson> I can connect fine
<noodles775> hrm.
<bigjools> edge is on a go slow though
<tsimpson> seems responsive here, maybe I'm not taxing LP enough
<noodles775> Yeah, seems to be responsive again now for me too. For 5mins or so the dev wiki wasn't responsive for me.
<AlanBell> hello, I am using the python launchpadlib to examine teams and members, I can't find in the API where the date a person joined a particular team is stored
<AlanBell> I can see when the person as a whole joined launchpad, but not when they were added to a team
<AlanBell> never mind, I have found the team_membership object, it is in there
<kiko> AlanBell, I was about to tell you about team membership :)
<AlanBell> hmm, still struggling.
<AlanBell> I know the team_membership is what I want to get to, I have an object for the group (group=launchpad.people['ubuntumembers'])
<AlanBell> how do I get to a collection of teammemberships?
<thekorn> AlanBell, give me a second to write donw an example, it is easy
<thekorn> AlanBell, I would do it this way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334404/
<AlanBell> oh, perfect!
<thekorn> added this sample code to https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<kane___> Greetings; I've just tried to change the approver on a project from myself to someone else. Instead however, the approver is now empty and I've lost permissions to edit the blueprint. Can someone give me a hand to fix this? The project in question is server-lucid-improve-testcases
<bigjools> can a losa help kane___ please? --^
<sbc> Is there a limit to the size of files that can be attached to bug reports?
<sbc> I just tried uploading a 83 mb big file, and that failed.
<fagan> Can I change my launchpad username even though I have a ppa
<fagan> My username is really long
 * fagan 8
<bigjools> fagan: you can't do it yourself
<bigjools> it's blocked because your PPA url changes if you change your name
<bigjools> but if that's ok then file a question and an admin can do it
<fagan> It said before when I tried that I have a ppa so I can do it
<fagan> Cool
<bigjools> the first PPA activation warns that you won't be able to change your name any more
<fagan> I know but I didnt read it and now that I have an @ubuntu.com email address its a little bad going shanepatrickfagan@ubuntu.com :)
 * fagan 8
<leonel> hello .. yesterday I've uploaded a package to launchpad but didn't realize that was readonly ... and my packages didn't appear on my ppa  or any mail with packages accepted ..
<leonel> the packages are on queue or should I reupload ?
<leonel> sorry disconected ..
<soren> leonel: Reuploading never hurts.
<leonel> soren: thanks ..
<leonel> reuploading ..
<h00k> wgrant: ah, alright
<luis_lopez> Hi, how do I modify a comment posted to a bug?
<beuno> luis_lopez, you can't
<luis_lopez> :(
<luis_lopez> thanks, beuno
<AlanBell> I have found some curious dates going on in Launchpad
<AlanBell> Jun Kobayashi's profile was made a member of ubuntumembers on 2005-11-08 however his profile was only created 2007-03-31
<barry> AlanBell: url?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~jkbys
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members?active_start=210&active_batch=1
<barry> AlanBell: that's almost definitely a display bug.  i think the date you see is the date the team was created, not the date the person joined.  care to file a bug on that?
<AlanBell> it isn't a display bug, I found it through launchpadlib
<barry> AlanBell: oh, ouch
<barry> AlanBell: that's worse then ;/
<AlanBell> on average (including a few anomalies) it takes 611.75 days from creating a launchpad profile to becoming an ubuntu member
<barry> AlanBell: i looked at the bottom two teams on his home page to guess the above.  can you verify that's the case for his other teams?
<AlanBell> I see 4 other people in a similar situation
<barry> AlanBell: sinzui might be interested in this
<AlanBell> looking at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JunKobayashi
<AlanBell> I believe the Ubuntu member joining date to be correct
<AlanBell> and the personal launchpad page to be wrong
<sinzui> AlanBell: barry: I think that may have to do with the account. The account is often created for the user when his commits or translations are imported
<sinzui> That may be more than a display bug if the wrong information is copied over.
<AlanBell> davmor2 sridhar sabdfl scott also joined the members group before their profiles were created
<adiroiban> hi. I'm looking at bug 133708 ... it the listed priority is Low, while the last action changed it's priority to whishlist...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133708 in rosetta "Allow download of translations that meet certain requirements, e.g. completeness" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133708
<adiroiban> is this a bug, or i'm missing something ?
<sinzui> adiroiban: by classifying it as wishlist, it is now considered a feature request and may need s blueprint
<sinzui> adiroiban: some launchpad projects do not use wishlist, instead setting it low and adding a feature tag
<AlanBell> sinzui: do you want me to file a bug about the odd dates on personal profiles?
<adiroiban> sinzui: ok. but I still now understad how was that priority set to "low" as danilo explicitly defined it as "whishlist"
<adiroiban> sinzui: also looking at the full activity log, there is nothing about "whishlist"
<danilo__> adiroiban, we are trying to use low for wishlist bugs, usually tagged with 'feature' as sinzui describes
<danilo__> adiroiban, note, not all low bugs are wishlist items though :)
<sinzui> adiroiban: triage is an ongoing process. developers change their minds, businesses redefine priorities, and changes else where in the system change the classification of the current bugs. We review our bugs often
<adiroiban> danilo__: i'm confuzed :)
<adiroiban> sinzui: I was hoping that all changes to that bug can be found in the "full activity log page"
<sinzui> adiroiban: I think/hope it can
<adiroiban> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/133708/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 133708 in rosetta "Allow download of translations that meet certain requirements, e.g. completeness" [Low,Triaged]
<adiroiban> in the +activity page there is nothing about setting it to low..
<adiroiban> sinzui: is this a bug?
<sinzui> danilo how did you change the bug status? ajax?
<sinzui> adiroiban: I think there is a bug in malone where the changes are not recorded when ajax/launchpadlib is used
<adiroiban> sinzui: ok. thanks!
<sinzui> This may be bug 391842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391842 in malone "Project changes not displayed in blue update boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391842
<adiroiban> sinzui: something similar... should I comment on that bug, or create a new one?
<sinzui> adiroiban: I do not know if the bugs team sees that as the same issue
<adiroiban> sinzui: i will open e new one then
<mrjazzcat> Does anyone know what up with python.org?  I can reach it from my iPhone, but not firefox or chrome.
<barry> mrjazzcat: dunno.  it loads just fine for me in ff
<barry> mrjazzcat: and in chrome
<mrjazzcat> barry, thx.  Strange.  It's something like a firewall problem.  Konqueror is only browser that finally errors: python.org: Socket operation timed out
<mrjazzcat> barry, but never have these issues with other sites
<barry> mrjazzcat: weird!
<mrjazzcat> barry, I know.  I'll let you know when I figure it out
<barry> mrjazzcat: firewall on your side?
<barry> mrjazzcat: thanks!
<mrjazzcat> barry.  That's what I think, but why in this case?
<mrjazzcat> barry.  Anything special re: python.org requests?
<barry> mrjazzcat: i can't think of any reason why
<mrjazzcat> barry, k
<barry> mrjazzcat: no, not that i can think of.  occasionally the server hangs and we restart it, but that usually affects everyone the same way
<mrjazzcat> barry, and if it were my firewall, why would iPhone be different?
<barry> mrjazzcat: any chance you're hitting it through the 3g network instead of wifi?
<mrjazzcat> barry, good idea, but not according to my iPhone settings
<barry> mrjazzcat: maybe something will come to me during lunch :)
<mrjazzcat> barry, I'll got try another machine, in fact, I'll try that nasty OS ;-)
<mrjazzcat> barry, ok.  Both my Ubuntu machines have this issue.  Windows and iPhone work behind same firewall.  Interesting
<mrjazzcat> barry, oops, actually, my Karmic box finally connected, so it's not Ubuntu, just my one Jaunty box.  Now I'm thinking it's related to some client library.
<chrismurf> How do launchpad users typically store wiki-style information? A seperate website?  Google code project?  Some LP feature I haven't found?
<tsimpson> usually on wiki.ubuntu.com
<mrjazzcat> barry: fyi.  I'm going to give up on debugging the browser issue.  I got chrome to access python.org, but each page takes about 4 minutes to load.  I'll just work around it.
<mrjazzcat> barry: thanks for thinking about it thought
<barry> mrjazzcat: np. i'll be curious if you do solve it though!
<mrjazzcat> barry: thx. me 2 ;-)
<chrismurf> tsimpson, that's only for ubuntu itself, though, presumably
<chrismurf> so the idea is that everybody hosts their own wiki, and links to it from LP?
<tsimpson> well LP provides a place for you to specify a wiki page, it's not limited to wiki.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> you can put most stuff in the "Homepage Content" section, and link to another site for more
<chrismurf> I see - so the idea is that LP complements other websites, but it's not designed to be an all-in-one project area.
<tsimpson> pretty much, yes
<chrismurf> thanks for clarifying
<kb9vqf> 7 hours in the build queue!  Anyone willing to rescore a build for me? :)
<kb9vqf> If anyone can/is willing to rescore a build or two, these are the most critical (repeatable crash fixes):
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/kde3auxbuilder/+build/1379358
<kb9vqf> and https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/ppa/+build/1379347
<kb9vqf> If anyone can/is willing to rescore a build or two, these are the most critical (repeatable crash fixes):
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/kde3auxbuilder/+build/1379358
<kb9vqf> and https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/ppa/+build/1379347
<wgrant> AlanBell: The person creation date field was only added on the date that you see there (2005-06-15, IIRC), while the team join date field was added some time earlier.
<wgrant> AlanBell: So people that created their accounts before 2005-06-15 (eg. me) will show up as being created on that date.
<AlanBell> that explains 5 of them
<AlanBell> I have an additional 4 people who became members before their profiles were created
<wgrant> eg?
<AlanBell> davmor2
<wgrant> It's possibly because of person merges.
<AlanBell> sridhar
<AlanBell> dennis
<AlanBell> jkbys
<wgrant> It's quite possibly because account merges do not (or did not? they might now, but I forget) set the creation date to the lowest of the two.
<AlanBell> you were made a member on 05/09/06 447 days after your profile created date
<wgrant> sridhar and dennis have been around longer than the creation date suggests.
<wgrant> I was, yes.
<wgrant> But i only ever merged accounts *into* my main one, so mine should be fine.
<AlanBell> the final output of what I am working on -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.com/UbuntuMembers second graph in particular
<wgrant> AlanBell: I don't think you can get the information that you require; Launchpad does not appear to store the deactivation date of memberships, although maybe it just doesn't display it.
<AlanBell> I don't want deactivations
<wgrant> Ah, I see you're not doing historical numbers.
<wgrant> So that's fine, then.
<AlanBell> I am quite happy with the data I am getting, apart from these 9 people who had a negative duration from profile to member.
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.com/UbuntuMembers <- some really cool data from launchpad
<soren> AlanBell: How do you determine if a given account holder is female?
<mneptok> soren: polite bug reports with meaningful data and no "lol"
<soren> mneptok: I'm calling shenanigans on your heuristics.
<soren> mneptok: The polite thing: Ok. Use of lol and such: Not so much ok.
<soren> brb
<soren> re
<barry> well folks it's been fun!
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kb9vqf> If anyone can/is willing to rescore a build or two, these are the most critical (repeatable crash fixes):
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/kde3auxbuilder/+build/1379358
<kb9vqf> and https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/ppa/+build/1379347
#launchpad 2009-12-05
<kb9vqf> If anyone can/is willing to rescore a build or two, these are the most critical (repeatable crash fixes):
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/kde3auxbuilder/+build/1380158
<kb9vqf> and https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive/kde3auxbuilder/+build/1379358
<AlanBell> soren: we went through the list one by one on a google spreadsheet, checked against wiki pages, testimonails, launchpad photos, blogs, flickr photos, asked them on IRC etc.
<wgrant> AlanBell: That's an impressive effort.
<AlanBell> it was a group effort thing by all of #ubuntu-women
<AlanBell> I joined the project a couple of months ago and asked if there was any hard data and SMART goals for what they wanted to achieve
<AlanBell> as there wasn't I helped them find some
<AlanBell> it was a fairly manual process, I copied and pasted names from the launchpad web interface and de-duplicated the nested groups manually
<wgrant> AlanBell: Are you aware of https://launchpad.net/~SOMETEAM/+rdf?
<AlanBell> yes, but launchpadlib is giving me all I need I think
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334674/
<AlanBell> the rdf thing would still leave me with the nested groups and de-duplication problem
<wgrant> AlanBell: +rdf should handle the nesting for you, IIRC.
<wgrant> It should just return a flat list of all members, including those of descendant teams.
<FFEMTcJ> Anyone around? I'm in launchpad answers, and each question shows 'For: Ubuntu mozilla-firefox' - if I select edit, it shows the right package.. Does anyone else see this? I am on edge.
<wgrant> FFEMTcJ: That's fixed in the development branch.
<wgrant> FFEMTcJ: So it will probably be fixed on edge Mondayish;
<FFEMTcJ> wgrant: cool.. Thanks
<thisfred> ohai
<LarstiQ> middag thisfred :)
<thisfred> I'm trying to migrate a project from google code to launchpad, but am having some difficulty understanding the launchpad code hosting infrastructure. Is there a canonical (haha) resource on what series etc. exactly mean? Also: I have trunk of my imported succesfully, but I would like it to live at lp:project/trunk, and currently I can't see how (it's lp:~thisfred/project/trunk)
<thisfred> hoi LarstiQ ! :)
<LarstiQ> for a given series you can nominate the development focus, that can then be adressed as lp:project/series
<LarstiQ> or lp:project for the main one
<thisfred> (LarstiQ: I'm moving autoqueue over to lp, so I can use bzr, and have it in a PPA so it'll be easy to install for Ubuntu users)
<LarstiQ> if I'm not messing things up
<LarstiQ> thisfred: right, cool :)
<thisfred> LarstiQ: right, but how do series relate to branches, if at all?
<LarstiQ> thisfred: a series is a more abstract object that spawns releases
<LarstiQ> looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr for example
<thisfred> Ok, I'm not sure I like another layer, but then my project is a lot simpler than say, Ubuntu ;)
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ> so for a very simple project, you could just use 1 series "trunk"
<LarstiQ> and spin off all releases from that
<thisfred> I can just have one series, and that's it, I won't have to think about it
 * LarstiQ nods
<thisfred> I think that's what I've done
<LarstiQ> so all branches would then just live directly under the project umbrella, and one of them' you'd nominate as the focus
<LarstiQ> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/trunk/+edit
<thisfred> https://edge.launchpad.net/autoqueue has this, I think
<LarstiQ> after name, summary and status, there is a branch
<LarstiQ> if you fill in ~thisfred/queue/trunk there, you will get that when you say lp:autoqueue
<thisfred> awesome!
<LarstiQ> for bzr trunk, it is ~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev
<LarstiQ> (and for lp:bzr/2.0 it is ~bzr-pqm/bzr/2.0)
<LarstiQ> thisfred: hope that helps :)
<thisfred> LarstiQ: I think so, thanks a lot!
 * LarstiQ now looks at the first part of the question
<thisfred> yup, it worked!
<thisfred> was just that last piece I was missing :)
<LarstiQ> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases#Series I'd guess
<LarstiQ> thisfred: good :)
<thisfred> now I'm gonna look at making it a proper python installable
<LarstiQ> thisfred: .deb packaging wise?
<thisfred> LarstiQ: well, first distutils (or whatever works, but it's not super complicated) and then I'll put it in a PPA somehow, so yeah I guess
<LarstiQ> ok
<thisfred> The nice thing is that the mirage acoustic analysis stuff is in a PPA already, so I think I can depend on that
<thisfred> or copy it if not :)
<LarstiQ> I think you'll need  to copy it
<thisfred> I'm at the very beginning of the road to learning packaging
<LarstiQ> but there's PPA-to-PPA copying, so that's not too hard
<LarstiQ> thisfred: :)
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> It's cool though, since I keep running into it for work, so this is a good way to learn everything from the start
 * LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> thisfred: feel free to bug me if you have questions about packaging
<thisfred> And I have 2 weeks off soon :)
<thisfred> awesome, I will!
<thisfred> and then when I'm done, I'm gonna experiment with a couch backend, and see if I can improve the speed
<LarstiQ> :)
 * LarstiQ goes to the AH and then mom for Sinterklaas
<j^> Cannot lock LockDir(lp-mirrored:///~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/libv4l/lucid/.bzr/repositorylock): File exists:
<j^> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/libv4l/lucid
<j^> is this a common error or should i file a bug about it?
<bjsnider> i'm confused about how to specify package versions that the build system will recognize, that do not include the ppa versions as well. only the upstream version
<bjsnider> so for instance if i want the build system to grab a package that is 0.5.6-1+dfg5 or greater, but then ignore the fact that there is a ppa string following a tilde
<bjsnider> i would say >= (0.5.6-1+dfg5) i assume
<bjsnider> but if i have a version built in a ppa that then follows that upstream version number with ~ppa1 and the build system says this is not the right package because of the ppa1 part, how do i get it to ignore that?
<bjsnider> i thought it already did unless you specify it
<geser> -1+dfg5~ppa1 < -1+dfg5, so the requirement is not fulfilled
<bjsnider> yes, that's the problem, but can i tell it to ignore the ppa version, with a wildcard or something?
<geser> no, unless you find a version smaller than -1+dfg5~ppa1
<geser> try using >= 0.5.6-1+dfg5~~
#launchpad 2009-12-06
<WaSeidel> hi people
<WaSeidel> i need help
<micahg> WaSeidel: just ask your question
<WaSeidel> a long, looong time ago i created an account on wiki.ubuntu.com but i don't log in almost 2 years ago, and now i'm trying to get in to edit my wiki to get reconected with the comunity and i get surprised when i encountered a launchpad integration an it asked for my old password at the wiki and it says me tha password is wrong
<WaSeidel> and i can't get in to my old account
<WaSeidel> sorry my english i'm from Colombia
<micahg> WaSeidel: you can't get in using your LP credentials?
<WaSeidel> to launchpad i can get in but to wiki i can't
<micahg> WaSeidel: try to clear your cookie for wiki.ubuntu.com, it should prompt you to use your launchpad credentials now
<WaSeidel> micahg: i yes i already do, and it ask me for my password and e-mail on launchpad i write and log in launchpad and it aske again for the password on wiki.ubuntu.com my old user in the wiki was waseidel
<WaSeidel> i don't know if the user can be deleted and i create it again...
<WaSeidel> if i ask for a forgotten password it send me to remember my password but in launchpad
<WaSeidel> and i need the password on wiki.ubuntu.com for the user waseidel
<micahg> WaSeidel: try asking in here: #ubuntu-website\
<micahg> oops...without the backslash
<WaSeidel> hmm ok micahg thanks
<WaSeidel> you was so helpfull
<vadi2> Is it known that loggerhead is being broken? giving a 500 internal server error a when trying to download a file
<bjsnider> where are the instructions for adding ppa sources to pbuilder?
<mrooney> is there a way to cancel a package waiting to build in a PPA?
<mrooney> I realized I uploaded a bad one, it claims to have 16 hours left in the queue, so I'd like to cancel it
<mrooney> I see I can delete the pending package, perhaps that wlil work
<hggdh> mrooney: IIRC, yes, it will work
<McPeter> any staff here please ?
<wgrant> McPeter: Not likely on a weekend. What do you need?
<McPeter> big problem on launchpad user account
<McPeter> sorry for my english .. i'm french
<McPeter> an user create an account to … put a pedo link
<McPeter> (really sorry for my english)
<wgrant> McPeter: Ah, wonderful. Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will disable the account.
<McPeter> you know abuse address ?
<McPeter> ah ok
<McPeter> thanks
<maxb> mrooney: Or, you can just upload a new version - the superseded version will then not start to build.
<maxb> bjsnider: Do there need to be instructions?
<wgrant> maxb: Deletion achieves the same thing.
<maxb> Yes, I'm just saying you don't need to bother if you're uploading a new version anyway
<McPeter> Member since:  2009-12-04
<McPeter> :\
<wgrant> Ah.
<McPeter> two account
<McPeter> pfuu -__-
<bjsnider> maxb, if not, how is it done?
<bjsnider> i did it awhile back and forgot how it was accomplshed
<wgrant> bjsnider: The same as any other repository?
<bjsnider> there's nothing about it in the wiki instructions
<McPeter> sorry wgrant "https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion" is public or private ?
<maxb> bjsnider: A PPA is just another apt repository. Why would PPAs have special documentation about pbuilder?
<bjsnider> maxb, how are new repositories added to pbuilder?
<maxb> ah, now we're getting closer to the issue :-)
<maxb> In which case I would say : Not a launchpad issue, please transfer to #ubuntu-motu
<bjsnider> meh, nm
<maxb> Or, sulk. :-(
<wgrant> McPeter: That's public.
<McPeter> ok thanks .. i send mail
<McPeter> i thinks is better (for not diffuse accounts)
<mrooney> wgrant: the pending versions are gone from the main page of https://edge.launchpad.net/~mrooney/+archive/wxbanker-testing but it still says they are pending builds, is that a problem?
<wgrant> mrooney: The moment a buildd attempts them, it will see that they are superseded, and abort the attempt.
<mrooney> wgrant: okay, so they are superseded by deletion, even though I didn't upload a new version?
<wgrant> mrooney: Right.
<mrooney> because right now it shows the most recent version as "superseded" which is slightly confusing
<wgrant> mrooney: You mean it shows as 'Deleted' when you filter for 'Superseded'?
<mrooney> wgrant: it seems well now, thanks :)
<mrooney> oh boy internal server error on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~habnabit/wxbanker/wxbanker-fixed-imports/revision/428
<mrooney> that's my favorite
<sachin6870> Hi
<sachin6870> I am running in to Error ID:         OOPS-1436A479
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1436A479
<sachin6870> any idea?
<wgrant> sachin6870: What were you attempting to do?
<sachin6870> I am trying add bug.
<sachin6870> wgrant, sorry for late repply
<sachin6870> reply
<sachin6870> I am trying to add a bug as "Need packaging"
<mwhudson> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1436A479 -> OperationalError at /oops.py/ database is locked
<mwhudson> this is somewhat ironic
<mwhudson> matsubara-afk: hi :-)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Awesome.
<wgrant> sachin6870: Try using a shorter summary to start of with.
<wgrant> sachin6870: I suspect it's taking too long to find similar bugs.
<sachin6870> ok
<sachin6870> @ wgrant, Thanks, your suggestion worked!!!
<wgrant> sachin6870: Great. There's ongoing work to resolve this issue.
<sachin6870> ok
<sayakb> hi! is there anything wrong with people.ubuntu.com login? I get an auth error
<wgrant> sayakb: Try #canonical-sysadmin
<sayakb> wgrant: thanks
<domas> hi! loggerhead is spewing out 500s all the time!
<McPeter> hi
<McPeter> always any staff member here ?
<McPeter> tshirtman, :)
<tshirtman> hi, I think someone should check this, very offending "projects" on launchpad please see https://launchpad.net/~staiaheat and https://launchpad.net/~stragglgrtgu there is *pedo*pornography in theses... thanks
<tshirtman> McPeter: :)
<McPeter> rhaa tshirtman :--(
<McPeter> tshirtman, discret ☭☠@⎈⁂㌶☣⚡☠
<tsimpson> tshirtman: you should report them at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<McPeter> tshirtman, i report them
<McPeter> by mail yesterday
<McPeter> i won't post them on public area
<tshirtman> yes I know, but it's a long time reaction for such a thing
<McPeter> (sorry for my english .. i'm french) (again)
<McPeter> tshirtman, account created 04 december
<wgrant> LOSAs: ^^
<matsubara-afk> mwhudson, fixed
<domas> loggerhead is still 500'ing
<domas> whatever I do on it
<McPeter> tshirtman, i found 4 new account
<McPeter> :'(
<McPeter> 6 accounts
<tshirtman> McPeter: at least they used easy to identify tags
<decora> my .diff.gz file is almost entirely a bunch of automake stuff... it really clutters up my patch... why does it do that?
<decora> i only changed 3 or 4 lines of an Makefile.am, but there are thousands of lines of modified stuff in the .diff.gz
<maxb> That's automake for you. The alternative is to run the autotools generation as part of the build
<decora> maxb: you mean as part of the debuild before I upload? or...
<maxb> No, as part of what runs on the buildds
<decora> maxb: how would one go about doing that?
<decora> example... i have a huge diff from mypackage-0.26/aclocal.m4      the original was generated by aclocal 1.10.1, the new by aclocal 1.10.2
<decora> maybe if i had the same version autotools as the original? but then id have to downgrade some ubuntu packages on my build system....
<decora> maxb: thank you for the information... im signing off.
<adiroiban> hi. By mistake I have deleted the message from Martin Albisetti with the balsamiq activation . Does someone still have that email in his/her inbox ? Thanks!
<maxb> adiroiban: try the web archive of the list
<adiroiban> maxb: tried that... but the serial is not archived :(
<domas> hmmmm
<domas> loggerhead is broken whole day
<maxb> domas: Weekends are unfortunate :-(
<nigel_nb_> launchpad seems to have some trouble with branches
<nigel_nb_> every time I try view the contents of the branch I get "Internet Server Error", goes away after refreshing, happens with everything inside the content, i.e. navigating inside the content
<domas> [20:45:15]  <domas> loggerhead is broken whole day
<domas> =)
<domas> and yes
<domas> would be nice if anyone fixed it
<nigel_nb_> is that why this is happening?
<domas> loggerhead is the BZR web interface
<nigel_nb_> aw :(
<nigel_nb_> domas: thanks for letting me know, I'll work around it :)
<domas> you can bzr pull it somewhere and run loggerhead yourself! :)
<nigel_nb_> actually, someone wanted to see a file in what I pushed, I'm askin them to pull :)
<domas> hehe, I blogged yesterday, and one of two links have been to BZR revision: http://mituzas.lt/2009/12/05/on-replication-compatibility/
<domas> now Launchpad spoils my joe
<domas> joke
<domas> entirely
<nigel_nb_> to an extend if u refresh a coupla times, it comes on
<domas> d
<domas> doesn't come up even after twenty
<domas> :(
<nigel_nb_> okay, that joke got entirely spoiled :P
<domas> that revision was removal of large chunk of code
<nigel_nb_> aww
<domas> the joke was way too good to trust launchpad :(
<nigel_nb_> now everyone will think the joke is about internal server error
<domas> yep
<domas> :(
<nigel_nb_> I guess the breakage is in the revision part
<nigel_nb_> you can open the files if u refresh enough
<domas> doh, had to add patch myself
<domas> http://p.defau.lt/?d712JuNmD2DXJMjcT_GCxg :)
<domas> now you can see the joke!
<nigel_nb_> domas: that big bunch of comments are yours right?
<domas> nooooo
<domas> I just nuked the code
<domas> all of it
<nigel_nb_> haha
<_habnabit> I'm getting a 500 error when I try to view the content of branches. Known issue?
<_habnabit> Hmm. I haven't found a branch that I *can* view the content of.
<nigel_nb_> _habnabit: yes, loggerhead is down
<_habnabit> Ah dang.
<_habnabit> (Any idea when it'll be back up?)
<mwhudson> soon, hopefully
<nigel_nb_> no clue :(
<nigel_nb_> me too waiting fer it to be up
<nigel_nb_> thanks mwhudson :)
<mwhudson> nigel_nb_, _habnabit: should be back now
<_habnabit> Sweet. There it is.
<_habnabit> Thanks!
<nigel_nb_> thank you
<mwhudson> hooray for having a sysadmin in nz now :)
<nigel_nb_> mwhudson: hehe
<Joe_CoT> hi, i'm the admin of a team on launchpad. How do I remove that team from another team (ie deactivate it). Not seeing it on the help site, and I can' t seem to find where to do it.
<maxb> I would imagine that it would be on https://launchpad.net/~otherteam
<kb9vqf> Any idea why packages published to my PPA a couple days ago are not showing up yet as available updates on user's computers
<kb9vqf> ^^^^ specifically this package here: https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/893248/+listing-archive-extra  ?
<kb9vqf> Anyone? :)
<wgrant> kb9vqf: They're in the archive, so it's not a Launchpad problem.
<kb9vqf> wgrant: OK, any idea why an apt-get update would fail to recognize them as updates?
<wgrant> kb9vqf: The user is either behind a transparent proxy, is on an architecture not supported by your PPA, or is not running Karmic.
<kb9vqf> The user is me :)
<kb9vqf> I am running Karmic, hmmm...maybe the proxy
<wgrant> OK, then you are either behind a transparent proxy, is on an architecture not supported by your PPA, or is not running Karmic. :P
 * kb9vqf goes to check
<mars> looks like someone snuck past the account creation challenge question: ~adipex
<wgrant> mars: There is a rather more sinister version of that, a few instances of which were reported overnight.
<mars> wgrant, even better: check this page out: http://www.downarchive.com/dl/https:launchpad.net~carolannhaney+product+https:launchpad.net~aubrianawesse+seeding+https:launchpad.net~gyldatakah++https:launchpad.net~brikhooke+saf.html
<mars> even better still, try highlighting some text
<mars> we should just search for every project with the word "Buy" in it
<kb9vqf> darn, that's the second time the proxy has bitten me wrt Launchpad
<kb9vqf> thanks for the pointer though!
 * kb9vqf feels like an idiot
<mars> wgrant, http://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+intitle%3ABuy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<wgrant> mars: That seems to work quite well.
<mars> :D
<mars> wgrant, I'll tell the LOSAs
<kb9vqf> O_o
<mars> I should set a Google Alert for that search
<mwhudson> yikes
<tshirtman> ah, at least, we reported more than a few {child,}porn "projects" on launchpad yesterday, I hope it will be solved quickly a search on "adult" found some too
<mars> eew
 * thumper shakes his head
<thumper> geez... some people
 * ajmitch wonders how much log info is available about the people who registered such projects
<mtaylor> lifeless: which ones should I bug?
<nhandler> Wasn't launchpad going to get more buildds? Right now, a PPA package has an estimated start of 15 hours (due to the large queue size)
<lifeless> mtaylor: chex or spm
<lifeless> spm will start in about 10 minutes
<lifeless> so I'd say spm
<mtaylor> lifeless: awesome
<mtaylor> spm: ping
<spm> mtaylor: heyo
<mtaylor> spm: hi there
<mtaylor> spm: wanted to chat with you about doing a server-side bzr upgrade of the drizzle branches to --2a
<spm> heh. can't for the life of me think why you'd rather do it that way ;-)
<mtaylor> spm:  :)
<thumper> mtaylor: all of them?
<thumper> mwhudson: I don't suppose we have any scripts yet do we?
<mwhudson> thumper: jkakar wrote one, i think spm already has it
<thumper> cool
<spm> unf it broke; so :-/
<mtaylor> thumper: that would be great... but lp:drizzle, lp:drizzle/build and lp:drizzle/staging would be the most important ones if all of them is an issue
<thumper> mtaylor: any branch that is stacked on an upgraded one will be invalid after
<thumper> mtaylor: when we did the LP branches, we did a kind of bait-and-switch
<thumper> mtaylor: we made copies of the main branches
<thumper> mtaylor: changed the stacking of all existing branches to point to the copies
<thumper> mtaylor: then upgraded the main ones (kinda)
<mtaylor> thumper: yeah - I think the stacked thing is the reason lifeless was suggesting we just upgrade all of the branches
<thumper> mtaylor: we could probably do something similar
<thumper> spm: what broke?
<mtaylor> thumper: ah. I follow you with the bait-and-switch though
<spm> thumper: tbh, I don't recall; was about 2 weeks ago. jkakar seemed in "argh" mode, so it made sense to him.
<thumper> hmm
<lifeless> spm: the script didn't break
<lifeless> spm: the data it was operating on was broken
<thumper> spm: would you be interested in a server side script?
<spm> lifeless: details details. ;-)
<spm> thumper: sure
<lifeless> spm: important details
 * thumper looks at the drizzle branches
<lifeless> thumper: read jkakars script; it does it all, when run by spm
<thumper> spm: can you email me jkakar's script?
<spm> thumper: sure. see if I can find it.
<lifeless> spm: here is how to upgrade drizzle.
<lifeless> spm: 1) get mtaylor to patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26166834/fix-branch.py into Jamu's script.
<lifeless> 2) run the patched script
<lifeless> mtaylor: you have the script don't you? jkakar mailed it to you I think.
<mtaylor> lifeless: was just looking... it doesn't look like I do
<mtaylor> ah
<mtaylor> lp:autolp
<mtaylor> relies on
<mtaylor> lp:commandant
<spm> mtaylor: yes. "You need to checkout lp:autolp and lp:commandant and put them in your Python path."
<thumper> mtaylor: have you tried a 2a conversion locally for drizzle?
<mtaylor> thumper: I have
<thumper> mtaylor: how long did it take?
<mtaylor> thumper: well, I'm running one right now that's been running for 15 minutes
<thumper> mtaylor: LP took ages
<thumper> like 10 hours
<mtaylor> oh, this doesn't take 10 hours
<mtaylor> I think 20 - 30 minutes is about the norm
<thumper> mtaylor: does 'bzr check' on lp:drizzle finish fine?
<mtaylor> thumper: don't know - I've never run that
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> lifeless: isn't it advisable to run that first?
<poolie> hello mtaylor, lifeless
<mtaylor> hi poolie
<spm> thumper: yes. istr that was where we fellover with LS on a very old branch that was up first - by sheer chance.
 * thumper runs `bzr check lp:drizzle` on devpad
<thumper> seeing this for bzr progress is good... 53865KB 10166KB/s | checking commit contents:inventories 0/2
<thumper> 10MB/s :)
<mtaylor> thumper: 241KB/s is what I get
<lifeless> thumper: I've checked drizzle already
<lifeless> thumper: it was in good shape
<thumper> lifeless: ok, cool
<thumper> lifeless: and you endorse jkakar's script?
<lifeless> he wrote it based on my advice ;)
<lifeless> which isn't quite the same thing ;)
<lifeless> but I think it will be fine
<spm> hahahahahahaha. brillian! :-D
<lifeless> ofcourse, I'm on leave, so anything goes ;)
<jkakar> Hiyas. :)
<spm> hey jkakar!!!
<jkakar> It really needs to have the "fix missing revision script" added to it to work well.
<jkakar> But if the branches you're trying to upgrade don't have that issue it *should* work.  I've tested it on individual branches without that issue and it worked fine.
<jkakar> spm: Hiya. :)
<thumper> jkakar: when are you going to integrate the fix missing revision bits?
<jkakar> thumper: It was on my todo list for last week but I didn't get to it.
<jkakar> thumper: I'll get to it this week since we need it to upgrade landscape-client brnaches.
<thumper> jkakar: cool
<jkakar> thumper: I'm only here for a few minutes just now, or I'd do it now.
<thumper> jkakar: slacker
<thumper> jkakar: :)
<jkakar> thumper: You know me well. :)
#launchpad 2010-12-06
<lool> Hi folks, would a registry admin be around to register https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/savannah as the bug tracker for https://launchpad.net/patch ?  it's owned by ~registry
<lool> hmm actually I don't need that, sorry
<lool> I was hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/197250
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 197250 in Launchpad Bugs "Savannah bug watches should match longer URL" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ScottK> lifeless: I think that's not the first time qt4-x11 got retried since gcc was fixed.
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> do any of you know the new canonicle channel?
<lifeless> context?
<jml> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> Hey there jml
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> I uploaded a package to my lauchpad PPA to be built and it failed and I'm not sure why. This is the log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60180774/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.clipit_1.3.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<evaluate> Any idea what I did wrong?
<wgrant> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `totools_dev'.  Stop.
<evaluate> wgrant, I'm not sure what totools_dev is...
<bigjools> beat me to it
<evaluate> I mean, that's not a dependency of my package...
<bigjools> it's a make target
<wgrant> evaluate: It's something in your package's build system.
<evaluate> hmm, I'm confused... It built fine before. I have only added support for 'Application Indicator' in my last version, does totools_dev have anything to do with that?
<evaluate> ohh, wait. I guess that should be 'autotools_dev' actually...
<evaluate> hmm, I wonder why it says totools_dev though...
<evaluate> ok, so in my rules file I have this: dh $@ --with autoreconf, autotools_dev
<evaluate> I guess that's somehow interpreted wrong by the builder (that's the only place where 'totools_dev' is mentioned).
<wgrant> I don't think that space should be there after the comma.
<wgrant> Regardless, it's nothing to do with the builder. That goes straight into debhelper.
<evaluate> wgrant, ok, I'll try again without the comma. I just wondered because on debian it built just fine...
<kinkie> Hi all, a quick question: is there a way to access a branch hosted in LP via http? (not https) Thanks!
<wgrant> kinkie: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<kinkie> thanks!
<jfi> Hello, I need to change the orig.tgz of the SAME version, but it is rejected. What is the usual solution? Is there another solution than changing the version of the orig file?
<wgrant> jfi: You need to change the version.
<wgrant> Why do you want to modify it? That doesn't make sense.
<jfi> wgrant, because I want to update to the new build of the same version
<wgrant> "new build of the same version" sounds like an oxymoron to me.
<jfi> hum, let me explain a little:)
<bigjools> maybe he means a rebuild
<jfi> first, I am the author of the program
<jfi> I have done a new version (0.6.0) to fit more to ubuntu package
<jfi> 0.6.0 is not officially released
<jfi> I made some mistake
<jfi> so I have fixed it and rebuild a 0.6.0
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<jfi> ok, so I am going to use a 0.6.0.1 `:(
<jfi> thx for the clarification bigjools and wgrant
<bigjools> np
<jfi> another question: the debian/copyright is supposed to only contain the copyright of the programm itself or to program+used libraries/progs?
<wgrant> It should contain the copyright details of everything in the package. Not anything it depends upon.
<spiv> Just the copyright for the code in that one package.
<jfi> I have one lib which is statically compiled and I wonder if I should incluse its copyright
<spiv> s/code/everything/
<wgrant> jfi: Do you really have to statically link it?
<jfi> yes, there is no shared version of this library
<wgrant> You shouldn't include it in the copyright file.
<wgrant> But you also shouldn't statically link it :)
<jfi> yes I no wgrant, but I have no other choice (that's xvnctrl for information)
<wgrant> :(
<jfi> s/no/know
<jfi> last very newbie question about ppa: are the binary package automaticly rebuilt when there is a new version of a build-dependency?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> you need to do a no-change rebuild, which means bumping the version
<jfi> ok, thx
<evaluate> after a package has finished building on launchpad, how long will it take for the changes to be visible for apt-get update?
<evaluate> I mean if I have the PPA added...
<bigjools> evaluate: it varies between 5 and 30 minutes.  It will get much faster after Wednesday as we're speeding it up
<evaluate> bigjools, ok, thank you very much :-)
<jhunt> i give up - please can someone tell me how to associate a bug report with (project? package? thing?) "natty"
<tsimpson> jhunt: use the "Also effects distribution" link
<wgrant> jhunt: Natty is a series of the Ubuntu distribution.
<wgrant> jhunt: Why do you want to do that?
<wgrant> You'd normally just file it against Ubuntu.
<jhunt> tsimpson: tried that. The bug is already listed against the ubuntu distro, but I want to associate it with natty alpha1 (a la https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/jasper-initramfs/+bug/659754).
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 659754 in jasper-initramfs (Ubuntu Natty) "Universe & multiverse are not enabled on OMAP4 preinstalled image" [High,Triaged]
<tsimpson> you don't need to
<wgrant> jhunt: That's used mostly by the release team.
<wgrant> Users shouldn't use it.
<jhunt> in which case I'll add a comment to state is natty-specific and hope someone actions it :)
<jhunt> aside - weird bug with lp: try right-clicking (almost) any image and selecting view image in FF...!
<tsimpson> you should always include what release/package-version you are filing a bug against anyway :)
<wgrant> jhunt: You mean you get a big image with many icons?
<jhunt> wgrant: no, I get a binary spew of the raw pngs - no image.
<wgrant> jhunt: Hm, that's odd.
<tsimpson> eg: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/49558155/64_logo.png
<tsimpson> the content type is image/png
<jhunt> tsimpson: yes, seems to be confined to launchpadlibrarian png images since the lp logo (served from lp) is fine.
<tsimpson> jhunt, wgrant: I just found something odd though, a HTTP HEAD request give a content type of "image/png", but a GET request gives "text/html"
<tsimpson> and now, HEAD (over telnet) gives text/html too
<jfi> I would like my package to be built for maverick/lucid/natty, the only way is to push one version of the package for each, right?
<maxb> correct
<jfi> ok, thx maxb
<bigjools> jfi: the other way is to upload it only for lucid and copy upwards, if a single build will suffice
<jfi> bigjools, you mean copying the bin package? In my case, the source package is exactly the same for the 3 distributions but the binary has to be built for each (still due the static lib)
<bigjools> jfi: yes.  If you need to link against the separate libs then you need to create different packages
<bigjools> versions, I mean
<jfi> the usual practice is to increment the source package version or there is a convention like xxx-version_prog-natty-1. xxx-version_prog-maverick-1,etc?
<Odd_Bloke> https://answers.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/+question/136806 shows "Asked by Daniel Watkins (credativ) on 1 hour ago"
<Odd_Bloke> The " on " should not be there.
<Odd_Bloke> I don't have time to look for a bug report ATM, so I'm lazyweb'ing it. :)
<zaytsev> hi folks
<zaytsev> https://launchpad.net/~zyv/+archive/ppa/+build/2082552
<zaytsev> [FAILEDTOUPLOAD] Failed to upload on litembilla (virtual) Retry this build  ?
<zaytsev> anybody has a clue what's wrong with this builder?
<wgrant> zaytsev: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60188312/upload_2095334_log.txt
<zaytsev> wgrant,  there is no such version in the archive
<wgrant> zaytsev: It looks like you uploaded that version and then quickly deleted it?
<zaytsev> wgrant, yes, I messed it up. I forgot to decrease the version number so that my package would be superseded by Ubuntu version when it comes out.
<zaytsev> So right after the build I realized my mistake and removed the package, then started another build
<wgrant> zaytsev: You've been hit by a bug that we were just discussing. You deleted it before the binaries were finished uploading, so they didn't get deleted. Delete ubuntu3 again, and retry the ubuntu3~lucid1 builds.
<zaytsev> wgrant, yup, I realize my mistake, but it used to work in the past. How I am supposed to delete ubuntu3 again if it's already deleted from the interface>?
<wgrant> zaytsev: It should still show up on the deletion page.
<wgrant> Because it has undeleted binaries.
<zaytsev> wgrant, oh you are right
<zaytsev> Thanks for your help
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<zaytsev_> wgrant, thanks again. it worked fine now. I would appreciate if this delete / upload bug can be taken care of in the future
<thorwil> hi! just uploaded my first ppa. can i expect an email notification within a few minutes?
<bigjools> thorwil: yes, approximately 5 minutes
<bigjools> or less
<thorwil> after using "debuild -S" and dput, i read something about signing the .changes file and that the omission of that is a likely cause to not receive an email
<thorwil> but apparently dput took care of that
<bigjools> debuild will sign it for you, dput just uploads it
<bigjools> if you don't get an email, read this:https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<vish> hi, how do i get a mail from a lp team mailing list deleted?
<vish>  from the list archive
<lifeless> vish: ask a question on answers.lp.net/launchpad
<vish> lifeless: will do, thanks.
<vish> deryck: hi, could you a second look at Bug 685755 , the confusion is due to similar sounding team names . :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 685755 in Launchpad Bugs "Members of an Open team should *not* be allowed to assign bugs to the team" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685755
<deryck> hi vish.  sure, I can look again.
<vish> thanks.
<lifeless> deryck: I think its a valid issue
<lifeless> deryck: its not bug supervisor privilege, its 'can assign to self' privilege, which we extend to team membership
<deryck> vish, so to clarify, someone from the papercutters team (the bug supervsior) assigned the papercuts ninja team (which is open).
<deryck> lifeless, ok.  still not following the bug, though.  why should we not allow assigning to an open team?
<vish> deryck: no, someone from the papercuts ninja team assigned it to the papercuts ninja team
<deryck> ok, so why is that bad?
<deryck> sorry I'm being hard headed :-)
<deryck> just trying to see the harm of that :-)
<lifeless> deryck: open teams - used for:
<lifeless>  - mailing lists
<lifeless>  - fanboy groups
<vish> deryck: a member of the open team just assigned it *to* the open team
<lifeless> deryck: self assigning a bug says 'I will work on this'
<deryck> lifeless, I know that much ;)
<deryck> but we allow assigning to teams that want to work on it.
<lifeless> deryck: but thats progressively less defined as you move from private->restricted->moderated->open
<vish>  if someone joins the Ubuntu users team, they can just assign the bug to the Ubuntu users, but that does not mean the Ubuntu users will work on the bug.
<deryck> right, I understand that now.
 * deryck is thinking on it some more
<lifeless> deryck: for an open team member (not admin), they have effectively no weight in terms of making the statement 'this team will work on this bug'
<lifeless> deryck: s/not admin/(not admin and not owner)
<deryck> I see that argument now.  the downside is that small, open teams would have to re-configure themselves.  is this really that large of an issue?
<lifeless> also
<lifeless> open teams + bug subscriptions
<lifeless> same issue
<lifeless> or do we require admin access to subscribe?
<lifeless> if we require admin access to a team to subscribe it to a bug
<lifeless> then I'd say the same requirement makes sense for self-assignment on a bug
<deryck> hmmm, you know I don't know.  I don't think we do, but would need to look at code to confirm....
<lifeless> deryck: I think we do, because it was abused when it was free for all
<lifeless> deryck: small open teams can switch to moderated easily, which will still let folk say 'I wanna be a superhero'
<lifeless> deryck: or
<lifeless> deryck: you could set a flag on the team, if you felt that we need to support both use cases, and set the default to 'members of this team cannot make statements on behalf of the team'
<lifeless> deryck: I think the quoted bit there is the basic principle I'm pointing at : assignment, subscription, joining other teams: these are statements of intent on behalf of the whole team.
<ScottK> Sounds to me like mostly a reason for people not to want open teams.
<lifeless> deryck: and its a rare open team that truely wants everyone in the world to be able to make such statements.
<lifeless> ScottK: thats certainly related, but the same question applies to the other sorts of teams.
<deryck> well the issue is we use "team" as a work team or a hang out group on launchpad. ;)
<deryck> and the two are different uses really
<vish> hehe!
<davidstrauss> Is there a guide to using CVS imports? I can't figure out how to give Launchpad the requested HTTP-based URL for Drupal CVS.
<lifeless> deryck: cvs doesn't have http urls
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> davidstrauss: ^
<deryck> heh
<lifeless> davidstrauss: help.launchpad.net has instructions
<deryck> lifeless, vish -- so how about this, I'll re-open the bug and clear up based on the discussion here.  I'm not convinced we should look it down for open groups yet, but I see the problem and we should figure it out/discuss it further.  Fair enough?
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I've reviewed the help page, and it doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.
<vish> deryck: sure..
<vish> thanks
<lifeless> davidstrauss: which one ?
<davidstrauss> "The URI scheme "cvs.drupal.org" is not allowed. Only URIs with the following schemes may be used: http, https"
<davidstrauss> lifeless, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<lifeless> davidstrauss: what url are you getting that error on?
<davidstrauss> cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib
<lifeless> davidstrauss: no, in launchpad.
<davidstrauss> lifeless, that is the "URL" I'm giving it. CVS doesn't use URLs.
<lifeless> davidstrauss: What Launchpad URL are you putting this data in ON.
<davidstrauss> lifeless, Ah, http://launchpad.net/drupal-mongodb
<lifeless> davidstrauss: theres no code import form at that url.
<lifeless> davidstrauss: I would like you to copy from your location bar and paste it here.
<lifeless> Or take a screenshot.
<davidstrauss> lifeless, https://code.launchpad.net/drupal-mongodb/trunk/+setbranch
<davidstrauss> lifeless, that?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> now we're getting somewhere
<lifeless> and you're getting this error in the 'Branch URL' field ?
<davidstrauss> lifeless, yes
<davidstrauss> lifeless, nor is it clear what that field is asking for when using CVS
<lifeless> benji: hi
<benji> hi
<lifeless> benji: IIRC registry has been tweaking stuff recently
<lifeless> https://code.launchpad.net/drupal-mongodb/trunk/+setbranch
 * benji edits his auto-join
<lifeless> click on 'import a branch hosted somewhere else'
<lifeless> then 'CVS'
<lifeless> for branch url put in 'cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib' and then test as the module, test as the branch name,
<lifeless> click on update
<lifeless> observe the error
<davidstrauss> "The URI scheme "cvs.drupal.org" is not allowed. Only URIs with the following schemes may be used: http, https"
<davidstrauss> lifeless, same error i got
<benji> yep, that's the error I get
<deryck> lifeless, FWIW, I don't see any restrictions on team subscriptions.
<lifeless> deryck: remind me in jan ;)
<benji> I assume that's not the desired outcome.
<lifeless> benji: no
<lifeless> benji: this is a regression, but I'm not sure who was fiddling most recently
<deryck> lifeless, heh, ok.  You are supposed to be away now, are you not? ;) :)
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> davidstrauss: so, please do this:
<lifeless>  - file a bug
<benji> it was probably a change of field type (and a missing test case)
<lifeless> benji: yah
<lifeless> davidstrauss: and then fill the form out as well as you can, with a fake http url
<lifeless> davidstrauss: we'll see if we can edit it correctly after its created
<benji> has there been a bug assigned to this?
<lifeless> benji: not yet, just found out about it
<benji> k, I'm looking at the code real quick to see if anything jumps out at me
<lifeless> benji: thanks!
<benji> any time
<sinzui> lifeless, benji the cvs URL was broken a few months ago. I report a bug. I had to set an impossible url to get it the branch accepted, then fix the url as a part of the import review.
<sinzui> lifeless, benji I think my bug was a dupe too
<davidstrauss> lifeless, benji, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/686134
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 686134 in Launchpad itself "CVS import interface doesn't make sense or work" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> davidstrauss: thanks
<lifeless> sinzui: thanks
<davidstrauss> lifeless, thanks for the help. i've filed a few related (but minor) bugs i've found while troubleshooting this
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I also found a workaround and configured the import: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidstrauss/drupal-mongodb/trunk
<lifeless> davidstrauss: cool
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<thorwil> where's the Files: part of the.changes file supposed to come from?
<benji> lifeless: I got sidetracked for a little bit there, but our suspicions are confirmed: that field is a URIField and I can't see any tests for giving it CVS locations.  I'll update the bug with the details.
<lifeless> benji: did you see sinzuis comment that its probably a duplicate?
<lifeless> benji: thumper may know more
<benji> lifeless: oh, I thought he was talking about the bug he entered being a dupe, not 686134
<benji> (but now I notice that 686134 is quite new, so is likely a dupe as well)
<thumper> on?
<thumper> benji: I think the CVS urls need http or :pserver type urls
<lifeless> thumper: 0838, davidstrauss
<benji> thumper: I just tried ":pserver:anonymous:anonymous@cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib" but it didn't work ("...is not a valid URI")
<thumper> benji: which form?
<benji> https://code.launchpad.net/drupal-mongodb/trunk/+setbranch
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> yeah...
<thumper> benji: it is a fubar
<thumper> benji: you need to use the new code import view to create a CVS import
<thumper> benji: the +setbranch doesn't follow the same validation rules as the new code import
<benji> thumper: oh, well... I'm not really wanting to create one, I'm following up on a bug report (686134, via lifeless, probably a dupe)
<benji> so, what should we do about this attractive nuisance?
<benji> if the two pages do the same thing, perhaps we should redirect visitors to the old one to the new one
<thumper> benji: we should fix the setbranch page
<benji> thumper: ok, thanks; any ideas on finding an older report of the bug?  I haven't been able to, but probably don't know the right place(s) to look.
<thumper> I don't think this is an old bug
<benji> ok, I'll use 686134 until it's proven a dupe
<komputes> latest comment on this bug is spam : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/382488
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 382488 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Playback sound is only audible starting at 50% on Dell Inspiron 1420" [Undecided,Fix released]
<thumper> komputes: thanks
#launchpad 2010-12-07
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=kexec  shows "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of kexec-tools (Ubuntu Maverick)  , and therefore cannot edit this bug's status."
<CarlFK> which makes me think something is crawling into places it shouldn't be, or that the results like that need to be filtered out
<lifeless> CarlFK: please file a bug
<CarlFK> lifeless: will do.  um... where  URL?
<lifeless> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/686312  anything else before I get back to my previous bug reporting?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 686312 in Launchpad itself "search results show pointless error text" [Undecided,New]
<posulliv> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> hi?
<posulliv> lifeless: hey, real quick lp question
<posulliv> lifeless: my company recently purchased a commercial subscription to lp and I'm migrating their svn repos to lp
<posulliv> lifeless: they currently want the repos to be private but it appears as public and I'm not sure how to change it?
<CarlFK> posulliv: I just poked around and found:
<CarlFK> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/40633 " One aspect you should be aware is that code hosted on Launchpad will be  publicly accessible.  So if you're hosting a closed-source project I  suspect you will not want to use the code hosting features."
<CarlFK> er... never mind: "Private branches, bugs and PPAs are now available with a commercial subscription."
<posulliv> CarlFK: hehe
<posulliv> CarlFK: yep, thats my question really. we purchased a commercial subscription but can't figure out how to make branches private
<CarlFK> "select 'Other/Proprietary' as the project license"  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<posulliv> CarlFK: did that :)
<lifeless> you need to contact the commercial admins
<CarlFK> yeah, ok, I'll stop trying to be helpfull :)
<lifeless> posulliv: were you given a contact address when you signed up?
<lifeless> spm: normal process is via mrevell right? do you know if he wants email to a well-known address, his address, or Questions ?
<posulliv> lifeless: I didn't purchase the subscription personally
 * spm reads backscroll for context...
<spm> posulliv: how long ago was the subscription bought? if hours, it simply may not have been done by the person(s) who do so; if days... that's uncool.
<posulliv> spm: last week sometime
<spm> lifeless: I think it's bac actually - certainly used to be.
<posulliv> spm: but we only started migration today
<spm> Oh bother.
<lifeless> spm: no, its mrevell
<spm> posulliv: can you PM me the project(s), I'll fix now.
<lifeless> spm: that I'm sure of.
<posulliv> spm: will do
<spm> lifeless: I sit corrected :-)
<lifeless> spm: better than standing, given our jobs
 * lifeless goes to lay in supplies for tonight
<spm> :-)
<posulliv> lifeless, spm, CarlFK: thanks for the help
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<karthick87> How to find projects in launchpad that uses a particular programming language?
<karthick87> anyone??
<CarlFK> carl@dc10:~/src$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/software-properties
<CarlFK> Permission denied (publickey).
<CarlFK> i thought I had my key setup already.  how do I see whats going on?
<CarlFK> oh, I bet ssh not pgp...
<wgrant> Right, you need your SSH key set up.
<karthick87> wgrant: Is it possible to find projects in launchpad that uses a particular programming language?
<wgrant> karthick87: I don't believe so.
<karthick87> wgrant: Any third party tools to do this?
<wgrant> karthick87: I don't know of any.
<spiv> Weird.  The "Mark as duplicate" ajax just told me "445171 is not a valid bug number or nickname".
<spiv> Trying again worked, though.
<thumper> spm: a space?
<spiv> thumper: assuming you mean me, no.  I didn't edit the text field between tries, I just clicked the little green-tick submit icon again.
<thumper> spiv: weird
<CarlFK> hekireki: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<renatosilva> when you read "fixed bug xyz" on a commit comment, do you english native speakers ever read that as "bug xyz was fixed" but with fixed coming first?
<renatosilva> in portuguese, we can use passive voice before subject
<renatosilva> "bug xyz fixado" == "fixado bug xyz" != "fixou bug xyz"
<spiv> renatosilva: you mean "coming first" as in the fix happened before the bug?  No, I never read it that way.
<renatosilva> spiv: no
<spiv> renatosilva: If you just mean does "fixed bug xyz" has the same meaning as "bug xyz was fixed"... basically yes.
<wgrant> I think the initial "I" is just being omitted.
<renatosilva> that's because fixed is both simple past and past participle, I just wonder if it can ever be read as the latter
<renatosilva> better example: undo
<renatosilva> "undone commit 123" == "commit 123 undone"?
<spiv> "fixed bug xyz" has a suggestion that the writer did it, whereas "bug xyz was fixed" doesn't suggest anything about who (or when) it happened... but in the context of a commit message that's pretty clearly the person that did it is clearly the author of the commit message, and it happened in that commit.
<renatosilva> (please discard [I/the commit has] "undone commit 123")
<spiv> It would be a little strange to write "commit 123 undone".  It sounds a little weird.
<spiv> (I'd probably write it as "Undo commit 123" or "Revert commit 123" or "Reverse commit 123")
 * spiv -> dinner
<renatosilva> spiv: I used undo for lack of better example sorry, but the question remains
<renatosilva> spiv: I have noticed for avoiding confusion implerative is good alternative (it seems it's part of git good pratices), but I still want to know about this specific case
<renatosilva> *imperative
<renatosilva> I just want to know if in passive voice, you can put the verb before the rest
<renatosilva> so that "[verb in past participle] [subject]" == "[subject] [verb in past participle]" (for example "commit 123 undone" == "undone commit 123")
<renatosilva> I ask this because I CAN do this in portuguese and I have been doing it in english too, but not clear if I can. I'd likely write "undone commit 123" naturally.
<maxb> renatosilva: I think most native English speakers (an I am one) probably rely more on "what feels right" rather than a strict understanding of grammar.
<maxb> It's difficult to apply rules of grammar to "Fixed bug XYZ" anyway, because it's a sentence fragment, not a complete sentence.
<maxb> If it helps at all "Undone commit 123" feels incorrect - I'd say it would have to be "Undid commit 123", but that still feels rather non-idiomatic, and I'd go for "Revert commit 123" or possibly "Reverted commit 123"
<renatosilva> maxb: if you see a commit message like "Undone commit 123", would you read it as it was exactly "Commit 123 undone" but with just the verb coming first?:
<renatosilva> ok I use undo but I see that revert is more appropriated, I just don't have any better example in hands where past participle != simple past
<maxb> renatosilva: I'd think it read a bit oddly, but yes I'd read it as having the exact same meaning
<spiv> renatosilva: I'd understand what was meant, but it would sound a bit odd.  I'd probably guess the author wasn't a native English speaker.
<renatosilva> so it can be read as passive voice, but it's not usual to write that way? ok thanks, I think that answers my question :)
 * renatosilva needs to stop with this portuguese habit
<renatosilva> I have alwyays read comments like "fixed bug 123" as "bug 123 fixed", never thought it was more like "I/the commit fixed bug 123"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123 in Launchpad Translations "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<renatosilva> thanks all
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> im trying to push to a bzr branch in lp, using http since im behind a proxy at work
<_Groo_> i used bzr push https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/amarok-ubuntu
<_Groo_> but lp gave me this error: bzr: ERROR: At https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/amarok-ubuntu you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<_Groo_> could anyone enlighten me?
<duanedesign> anyone seen this error while uploading a PGP key 'Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, u'Bad signature')'
<maxb> duanedesign: do you really mean uploading a key?
<maxb> I think you might mean uploading a signed CoC
<duanedesign> sorry I was relaying messages from another person
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> I reported a bug few  minutes ago but hopefully came here
<fatharrahman> may find some solutions
<fatharrahman> While trying to sign Ubuntu code of conduct an error as There is 1 error.
<fatharrahman> (7, 8, u'Bad signature')
<fatharrahman> could this be solved?
<maxb> fatharrahman: The most likely cause would seem to be an error in copying the signed text into the form
<fatharrahman> how to copy it then ?
<fatharrahman> I copied it from .asc
<maxb> Could you pastebin the context of what you pasted into the form?
<fatharrahman> pastebin where ?
<maxb> any pastebin you like
<maxb> for example, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fatharrahman> ok
<maxb> Please also try running 'gpg --verify UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc'
#launchpad 2010-12-08
<fatharrahman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540847/
<fatharrahman> I did that before
<fatharrahman> gpg: Signature made Wed 08 Dec 2010 01:40:00 AM EAT using RSA key ID D1214575
<fatharrahman> gpg: Good signature from "Fatharrahman Tijany <fatbish@hotmail.com>"
<maxb> The content that you pasted is missing three lines from the top
<maxb> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<maxb> Hash: SHA1
<maxb> and a blank
<fatharrahman> these three lines when there
<fatharrahman> an error came saying the code of conduct is not the same
<fatharrahman> they were tow errors
<fatharrahman> after erasing the lines remain this one
<fatharrahman> should I paste it again?
<maxb> erasing the lines will have made things worse. put them back
<fatharrahman> fully?
<fatharrahman> ok
<maxb> no need, those lines are constant, so I don't need them
<maxb> You appear to have added your full name to the bottom of the CoC before gpg-signing it
<maxb> This is most likely what's broken it
<maxb> The text must remain exactly the same
<fatharrahman> oh I added nothing
<fatharrahman> only copy paste
<maxb> fatharrahman: No, in what you pasted, "Fatharrahman Abbashar Alfaky Tijany" appears at the end. You must have added that, because there's no inserted name when I download the CoC from Launchpad
<fatharrahman> I did not
<fatharrahman> i found it like this in the txt
<fatharrahman> how can I confirm to you?
<fatharrahman> now fully pated the same error
<fatharrahman> There is 1 error.
<fatharrahman> The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable).
<fatharrahman> this error was the first one
<maxb> So, you're saying that when you download the file from https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download, you get a file with your name on the last line?
<aaron01> I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: No such file: foo" when trying to branch of LP. Any pointers?
<fatharrahman> no
<maxb> aaron01: say the exact bzr command line you are executing
<fatharrahman> my name was not in the downloaded file
<aaron01> maxb: bzr branch lp:~pantheon-developers/pantheon/response_update
<maxb> fatharrahman: Right, exactly what I said. You added it. That is what has broken the validation when you try to upload it
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> I did not add any thing
<fatharrahman> may be the terminal add it
<fatharrahman> I did not
<spiv> fatharrahman: well, regardless of what added it, it is the problem.
<fatharrahman> maybe it is in the key but I did not write anything
<spiv> fatharrahman: you need to sign the text of https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download, without any text added or removed.
<fatharrahman> should I erase it and try?
<maxb> aaron01: That branch is apparently damaged on Launchpad. Data is missing from it
<spiv> fatharrahman: yes
<fatharrahman> ok
<aaron01> maxb: any way to fix?
<fatharrahman> this is the result after I erased my name
<fatharrahman> There is 1 error.
<fatharrahman> (7, 8, u'Bad signature')
<maxb> aaron01: aha, the problem is with the pantheon trunk / trunk-old rename, and a bug in launchpad
<aaron01> maxb: will renaming back resolve issue?
<maxb> Launchpad knows that after the rename, response_update is supposed to be stacked on trunk-old, but Launchpad currently does not update the bzr-level metadata when a branch on which others are stacked is renamed
<fatharrahman> please?
<maxb> aaron01: There is an easy fix, if you are in ~pantheon-developers?
<aaron01> maxb: yes
<aaron01> I am
<maxb> If you download this small script I wrote: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/bzr-set-stacked-url
<maxb> you can run 'bzr-set-stacked-url lp:~pantheon-developers/pantheon/response_update lp:~pantheon-developers/pantheon/trunk-old'
<spiv> maxb: hmm, I'm a bit surprised that a stacking issue manifests at tree build time rather than sooner.  Hmm.
<spiv> Only a bit, though.
<maxb> spiv: yeah, odd
<maxb> aaron01: What is the nature of trunk vs. trunk-old ?
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> erased my name or leave it the same error
<aaron01> maxb: Someone else did the change, but I believe the idea is that we are moving our active development to github, but will maintain mirror on launchpad (which is now trunk, I believe). trunk-old (I'm guessing) is at the point of moving the code to github
<spiv> fatharrahman: so you downloaded a fresh copy of https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download and signed that?  Does it pass a local gpg --verify?
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> gpg: Signature made Wed 08 Dec 2010 01:40:00 AM EAT using RSA key ID D1214575
<fatharrahman> <fatharrahman> gpg: Good signature from "Fatharrahman Tijany <fatbish@hotmail.com>"
<maxb> aaron01, spiv: Ah, right, it's a bzr-git import of a git conversion of the bzr trunk-old. Huh. OK.
<maxb> I am very surprised bzr didn't error out before getting to tree building
<spiv> fatharrahman: pastebin what you tried pasting into the form?
<aaron01> maxb: :) I'll talk it over with the person that set it up, maybe come up with a better solution. Thanks for your help
<fatharrahman> spiv : http://paste.ubuntu.com/540860/
<spiv> fatharrahman: once again your name is in the signed text
<maxb> aaron01: Just to be clear, nothing wrong was done here, it's just a stupid bug in Launchpad that no one has worked out the proper solution for yet
<fatharrahman> I did not type that name into text and when I erase my name it gave me the same error
<fatharrahman> spiv
<spiv> fatharrahman: well, something is adding it.  Perhaps the program you use to save https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download to disk?
<fatharrahman> I downloaded the code of conduct the signed throgh terminal  open it copy paste only
<aaron01> maxb: but your restacking script should work in this case, correct?
<fatharrahman> my name is not added to the downloaded text
<fatharrahman> it is open now too
<fatharrahman> with getid
<maxb> aaron01: Yes. All the script does is to drive the bzrlib API to reset the stacking location to where it actually now is
<fatharrahman> spiv : I found my name automatically in the UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc it is not in the downloaded tet so if the name is the problem and erasing the name is not solving it why not change the options of the key or signature but how?
<fatharrahman> only guessing
<spiv> fatharrahman: how are you generating your UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc ?
<fatharrahman> through terminal command: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<spiv> fatharrahman: what does "tail -1 UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt" output?
<fatharrahman> spiv: a gap
<spiv> fatharrahman: yet somehow the final line of the signed text is not a blank line.
<spiv> Odd.
<fatharrahman> spiv
<fatharrahman> you are a magician
<spiv> What did I do? :)
<fatharrahman> you are wright it worked I erased my name and tow other lines and yes it is signed
<fatharrahman> Thank you very much
<spiv> You're welcome!
<fatharrahman> you dont know it is a two days effort
<fatharrahman> :)
<fatharrahman> should I remove bug report spiv
<fatharrahman> ?
<spiv> fatharrahman: probably
<wgrant> lamont: Is buttercup unwell?
<aroman> hey all, I'm working on a new app that is currently in alpha right now, but I could really use bugs/support in improving the app's experience. What is the best way to get people interested in this project? It's on launchpad with a PPA right now.
<spm> wgrant: yes
<spm> it is, as in.
<wgrant> spm: How can you tell?
<CarlFK> aroman: find groups that will want to use your app and announce it.  try not to be too spammy
<spm> nagios alert is showing it as "ABORTING...."
<wgrant> spm: That's what I suspected.
<wgrant> But I didn't know you had Nagios alerts for that. That's good.
<spm> yeah. they're a bit of a red fatigue tho. almost always one is broken in some way. and trying to have individual alerts for individual builders is insanity making.
<ScottK> spm: You just have to make them reliable that it's not.
<wgrant> Are they all PandaBoards yet?
<MTecknology> crap... I accidentally uploaded -3-ppa4 instead of -3ppa4 and now I can't uploade -3ppa5
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, If you delete -3-ppa4 it might let you upload -3ppa4
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: worked- thanks :)
<MTecknology> How can the 'Bug supervisor:' be set in a source package in ubuntu in lp?
<MTecknology> -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx
<wgrant> MTecknology: Source packages don't have bug supervisors. The field on that page is referring to the upstream project, not the source package.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh.. How could I subscribe to bugs for that source package?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Look at the top of the sidebar.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh... right in a nice obvious place :P
<MTecknology> thanks
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to check out a branch when i get "Permission denied(public key)". I am pretty sure that I uploaded the public key properly. so what is wrong?
<spiv> dnivra: what does "ssh -v -l <your_launchpad_username> bazaar.launchpad.net" say?
<spiv> (It will print a lot of debug output, including which keys it is trying)
<dnivra> spiv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/540915/.
<spiv> Ah, "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key."
<spiv> You probably need to run "ssh-add"
<dnivra> but that is only if the key files have a name different from id_rsa and id_rsa.pub right?
<dnivra> my key files are both in ~/.ssh/.
<dnivra> i mean both the key files are in ~/.ssh/
<spiv> I'm not sure exactly what configuration causes the agent to be involved and fail.
<dnivra> Step 5 of https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair says what i just said.
<spiv> A few users come into this channel with that error though, and ssh-add fixes or works around the problem.
<dnivra> alright I shall give it a shot then.
<spiv> Well,
<spiv> That's *one* reason to use ssh-add
<spiv> Agents solve other problems, like saving you from retyping your passphrase every time you connect.
<dnivra> i should just do it for the private key? or both keys?
<spiv> (and there are other possible solutions if you use key files with different names)
<dnivra> guess I'll start over then. let's hope that solves it.
<spiv> Just try "ssh-add"
<dnivra> for the private or public key or both?
<spiv> With no arguments.
<dnivra> okay
<spiv> Sorry, I should have phrased that as "try just ssh-add" :)
<dnivra> it's okay. working now. guess ssh-add was needed. someone should edit https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair and it as possible step 6 maybe.
<dnivra> just to ensure that it does work when they try to pull branches and stuff and not generate this error.
<dnivra> thanks spiv!
<spiv> It'd be nice to know why this happens :/
<dnivra> isn't it supposed to add it to the ssh agent by default?
<dnivra> since it is the default filename after all.
<dnivra> perhaps ssh-add is not executed at all after a new key is generated?
<spiv> Well, if the agent doesn't have the unencrypted key, then I'd expect the client would just prompt for a passphrase as it does when there is no agent.
<spiv> (separately the error message the ssh client emits in this case could be more helpful)
<dnivra> well client prompting for passphrase does happen. so perhaps ssh-keygen should check is passphrase is blank and auto add?
<spiv> Oh, that's even weirder!  If it prompts for the passphrase then I don't see why you'd get an authentication failure.
<dnivra> oh no no no prompting happens when there is a passphrase. it doesn't when I leave passphrase is blank like i did now.
<dnivra> i meant prompting does happen in general :), not any specific case.
<spiv> Woah, the https://launchpad.net/bugs/NNNNNN redirect is broken?
<spiv> Hmm, not for all bugs.
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/bug/687226 is 404
<spiv> Even though https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/687226 exists.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 687226 in Bazaar "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Bazaar-NG Loom branch format 6\n' branching from smart server" [Medium,Confirmed]
<spiv> Oh, hmm, "bug" != "bugs".  I wonder where that typoed creeped into this URL.
<Daviey> Hi, Is it possible to find out what arches a source package should be built on using the launchpad api?
<Daviey> (a source package already in LP)
<wgrant> Daviey: No. You could check what it was last built on, but otherwise you'd need to manually parse P-a-s.
<wgrant> Why?
<Daviey> wgrant: I wanted to use the logic already in LP, rather than parsing *.dsc myself - or using quinn-diff.... doing a local rebuild of a packageset.
<YoBoY> hi
<wgrant> Daviey: You might as well just check which archs the last upload built on.
<Daviey> wgrant: Hmm... would that return i386 for arch' any, and seperate arches for all?
<Daviey> ... and other crazy logic?
<wgrant> Daviey: Other way around.
<Daviey> err, yeah - sorry. :)
<wgrant> Daviey: It will return the actually arches on which it was built. Not 'all' or 'linux-any' or that sort of thing.
<Daviey> wgrant: nice!  thanks.
<Daviey> wgrant: Looking at the API doc, i would need to getPackageUploads and find the package, then inspect package_upload, right?
<wgrant> Daviey: I'd probably use getPublishedSources to get a source_package_publishing_history, then call getBuilds on that.
<Daviey> ah, thanks for your help wgrant, as ever - appreciated :)
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> If you really wanted the LP logic you could do a rebuild in a (local?) LP, but I guess that's pointless if you already have rebuild infrastructure.
<Daviey> wgrant: yeah good idea... not sure i need the heavyweight nature of LP tho...  and pushing n packages to a PPA looking for regressions feels a waste of resources.
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure it's now easier to set up temporarily than just about any other archive/rebuild manager. But probably not if you have something existing.
<MTecknology> Destination series: p-series  <--  Huh??
<wgrant> MTecknology: Hm?
<Daviey> wgrant: yeah, have something already - thanks.
<MTecknology> wgrant: p-series and o-series are options for what series I want to copy my package binaries to
<MTecknology> are they supposed to be hidden?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Ah, looks like someone has created p and o early.
<wgrant> They probably shouldn't be shown in that list.
<wgrant> But a copy to them will fail.
<MTecknology> also.. I REALLY wish it was possible to rebuild packages in the same ppa but for a different series
<MTecknology> like.. I uploaded package-0.1.3-0ppa1~lucid; I want to build that for karmic too; obviously I can't 'copy' the binaries because the dependencies will cause issues.. since most dependencies are package >= 1.2.3
<wgrant> Can you upload to karmic first then copy to lucid?
<MTecknology> I could, but there's issues with goign forward too - like not being built against the same toolchain the rest of the system was built against
<MTecknology> I've been considering writing a script to do it for me
<wgrant> You know that's how most Ubuntu packages work, right?
<MTecknology> the hard part would be version numbering
<MTecknology> is it?
<wgrant> We don't rebuild everything for every release.
<YoBoY> sorry to ask, but how to make private the archives of a launchpad mailing list ?
<wgrant> YoBoY: You need to have a private team for that. They're available with a commercial subscription.
<MTecknology> oh..
<MTecknology> I've been waiting for this darned package to publish for a while now.. so I can copy and go nappy
<MTecknology> woohoo - one of the php builds finished
<YoBoY> ok... I see... it's why i can't find this "private" option ^^" the help.launchpad.net don't talk about that
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'm kind of surprised by that..
<wgrant> MTecknology: Hm?
<MTecknology> that most packages aren't rebuilt
<YoBoY> wgrant: thanks :)
<wgrant> MTecknology: It would take weeks to open a new series if we did.
<wgrant> Waiting for everything to rebuild.
<MTecknology> ubuntu advantage- interesting
<wgrant> MTecknology: We even have some packages which haven't been rebuilt since Wart.
<wgrant> +y
<wgrant> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/mdt/unchanged/unchanged_since_warty
<MTecknology> wgrant: makes sense- is there anything specific that is rebuilt- or is it just whatever doesn't break?
<wgrant> MTecknology: The latter.
<wgrant> Occasionally we will deliberately rebuild some things, if there are relevant toolchain performance or security improvements.
<MTecknology> how hard is it to know which packages would get a performance boost from being rebuilt?
<MTecknology> btw- Warty is when I started using Ubuntu
<wgrant> Me too.
<wgrant> It's been a while!
<MTecknology> err.. lied - hoary, within days of its release
<MTecknology> why were there no official releases of ubuntu before 4.10 though?
<wgrant> Ubuntu only came into existence in mid-2004...
<MTecknology> ..... dumb question
<MTecknology> I knew the date relevance - it just took me this long to finally realize that's why there's nothing before 4.10 ... wow
<wgrant> Heh.
<MTecknology> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/mdt/unchanged/unchanged_since_maverick <- nice long list
<wgrant> Yup.
<MTecknology> curl http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/mdt/unchanged/unchanged_since_maverick | wc -l   12510
<wgrant> ie. most of the archive
<MTecknology> I vote for rebuilding the whole thing every five years!
<MTecknology> wgrant: I had to try..   nginx 0.9.2-0ppa5 in lucid (Source format '3.0 (quilt)' not supported by target series o-series.)
<wgrant> MTecknology: Exactly as I suspected.
<MTecknology> same error when I tried to push to karmic
<MTecknology> wgrant: is there a cron job that runs around every hour or (XXmin) that looks for unpublished and completed builds and builds that downloadable list for the package manager for the whole ppa?
<wgrant> MTecknology: It's meant to run every 5 minutes. But it's being a bit slow at the moment.
<MTecknology> oh
<bigjools> it will get quicker later today
<MTecknology> does the upload work the same way?
<MTecknology> cron job that runs around seeing if anything needs to be done?
<bigjools> it's a cron job, yes
<YoBoY> bye
<MTecknology> is that one 5min too?
<wgrant> It is.
<MTecknology> this one has been 'uploading'z for 6min- I guess it should be done pretty soon :)
<MTecknology> bigjools: I see by later you mean 15min?
<bigjools> :)
<MTecknology> and it's not 'today' it's night
<MTecknology> duh..
<bigjools> there's only one time, that's UTC
<bigjools> which happens to be my time zone :)
<MTecknology> nice
<bigjools> not so much at this time of year
<MTecknology> I don't know if I'm -0500 or -0600 right now
<MTecknology> I think it might be -0500
<MTecknology> Well that's irritating... my package is published but aptitude is telling me that an update will bring me to the wrong version..
<MTecknology> it's saying 0.9.1-ppa3; it's actually 0.9.2-ppa5 that I want
<MTecknology> 11min and still not uploaded
<wgrant> MTecknology: It's probably turned off for the rollout in a few minutes.
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> I was just assuming it's because there's something like 30MB or so to upload
<MTecknology> [UPLOADING] Uploading build on pluot (virtual)
<MTecknology> I'd ask for an estimated down time - but I'll just assume it'll be at least three hours....
<wgrant> It should be under 90 minutes.
<MTecknology> that'll be juyst long enough for me to force myself to sleep
<MTecknology> wgrant: you mean 180, right?
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> It's 03:53 here..
<MTecknology> g'night
<wgrant> Night.
<MTecknology> i lied
<MTecknology> wgrant: so.. the package was build, uploaded, and published - shouldn't I be able to install it via apt now?
<jfi> the package must be published to the ppa repository before, it takes several minutes
<maxb> MTecknology: source & binary published? or just source?
<jfi> it seens that LP is under maintenance actually "Launchpad is undergoing maintenance and is in read-only mode. You cannot make any changes."
<MTecknology> maxb: pretty green check mark next to the package
<maxb> hmm. You should be fine then
<maxb> I would suggest checking whether the package is present in the Packages file under http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<MTecknology> maxb: yup- it's in there
<maxb> Then any problem is occurring with your local apt, I think
<MTecknology> heh...
<MTecknology> must be - I even see it at the right version in the Packages file
<MTecknology> ..
<MTecknology> Packages == control ??
<maxb> ?
<MTecknology> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/development/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<MTecknology> That looks exactly like what's in debian/control
<MTecknology> just a few extra thigns like md5sum
<maxb> same general format, different fields
<Daviey> wgrant: Hmm... seems for my use, source_package_publishing_history only returns what it was built for on the series request - not packages that came from previous releases :(
<wgrant> Daviey: Ah, fair point.
 * Daviey screams :)
<wolfer> hi. i would like to rename a project on launchpad. setting a different name is easy, but I would also like to change the launchpadID
<wgrant> wolfer: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will take care of that for you.
<wolfer> i will try that, thanks wgrant
<xnox> What are my options to stop receiving FTBFS emails from daily-build PPA? The mail is currently hitting the team contact adress -> mailing list.
<soren> xnox: Which daily build ppa is this?
<xnox> ppa:pkgcrosswire/daily
<xnox> "Mine / ours"
<soren> Ah.
<soren> You could fix the ftbfs :)
<xnox> True =) but it happened three times and we have received
<xnox> We get ~16 emails when it breaks =)
<xnox> or something like that.
<xnox> Should I move it to a different team?
<xnox> Or can it at least email just one person not the whole mailing list?
<pcjc2> Hi guys, was just wondering if it is possible to import bugs from Sourceforge if we wanted to switch over to using LP for bug tracking completely?
<sinzui> pcjc2, yes. There is a script that can do that. let me look for it
<pcjc2> I do appologise, must have closed the window
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sinzui> pcjc2, https://launchpad.net/sfbugs2launchpad
<pcjc2> super, thanks
<pcjc2> I thought it was something only admins could do
<sinzui> pcjc2, It may require someone form the bug team to do some work
<pcjc2> at the moment, I have tentative approval to move our bugs to Launchpad, but will be doing some discussion with other developers and stakeholders to ensure everyone is happy
<pcjc2> will take a poke at sfbugs2launchpad, and call in the admins for help once I know how we are proceeding
<pcjc2> thanks for the pointer!
<benji> pcjc2: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat and https://launchpad.net/sfbugs2launchpad might be of interest to you; someone else might have better suggestions
<pcjc2> Thanks, sinzui pointed me to the latter already
<benji> ah, cool
<matthewg42> Hi, is there a method to get download counts from a pariciular PPA and/or packaging in the main repos?
<bigjools> matthewg42: very nearly, it's not quite switched on yetr
<bigjools> yet*
<matthewg42> bigjools: oh good.  thanks.  is there a news feed or something which I can monitor to be notified when it happens?
<bigjools> there's a bug, let me dig it up
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/139855
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 139855 in Soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Fix committed]
<matthewg42> thank you very much
<bigjools> I am about to add a new comment on the bug detailing some actions
<matthewg42> subscribed
<matthewg42> what about the main repos for ubuntu?
<bigjools> matthewg42: nobody has those stats (and it would be vey hard to obtain them because of mirroring), they will only be supplied for PPAs.
<bigjools> very*
<jpds> matthewg42: Or you can use popcon.ubuntu.com.
<SpamapS> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history
<SpamapS> wooooot!
<zyga> is launchpad down?
<jpds> zyga: No?
<matthewg42> bigjools: jpds: ok thanks.  I was wondering if there was a problem because of mirroring.  Tricky if the mirror network has one-way only communication.
<matthewg42> popcon is opt-in right?
<jpds> matthewg42: Yes.
<matthewg42> Is there any guesstimate of the proportion of users who opt-in?
<matthewg42> somewhere between 0 and 100% I guess.
<bigjools> I'd say that guesstimate is 100% correct
<matthewg42> haha
<matthewg42> ok, thanks for your help guys.  later
<MTecknology> wgrant: heh.. day after we talk about rebuilds - things being uploaded without changes to be rebuilt with the newer python. :P
<lamont> let's try that again... wgrant: you around?
<MTecknology> lamont: hm?
<lamont> I'd asked if he was around and then discovered that I wasn't exactly online
<MTecknology> He's marked as being away - probably sleeping
<lamont> oh, doh. my tz oops
 * lamont is temporally shifted this week
<pcjc2> Hi, so I've done an export of one of our sites Sourceforge bugs as a launchpad XML file
<pcjc2> Is there anyway I can play with that on staging.launchpad.net without having to bother admins?
<pcjc2> I'd love to be able to try some different options on the export
<sinzui> pcjc2, no. Someone from the bugs team needs to load it. but I am sure they would be happy to load the data into staging
<sinzui> pcjc2,I do not think anyone from the team is available at this hour :(
<pcjc2> no problem, I guess they are mostly UK based ?
<pcjc2> (Like me , only this is a hobby, not work)
<pcjc2> I was just looking to see if there was some APi which I could use, but it doesn't look like it can be done that way yet
<wgrant> lamont: Morning.
<sconklin> How can I solve this problem? - A source package containing an incorrect .orig.tar.gz (which had the correct file name) was uploaded to a ppa, and now I need to make that orig.tar.gz go away, or replace it with the correct one.
<wgrant> sconklin: You can't. That doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> sconklin: You need to give it a new name.
<sconklin> wgrant: in this case, we can't because it's a kernel package. The package was built against the wrong PPA.
<wgrant> sconklin: You can.
<sconklin> wgrant: by giving it a gratuitous ABI bump?
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<wgrant> Well, you cannot upload a different orig.tar.gz to the PPA.
<sconklin> well, there is now a tarball up there that does not accurately represent the actual upstream package of that version, which is a problem by itself.
<wgrant> How did such a lie come into existence?
<wgrant> One should not be repackaging upstream tarballs.
<micahg> wgrant: would uploading a .bz2 version work? (assuming source format 3)
<sconklin> wgrant: I agree. I did not do it.
<wgrant> micahg: Yes, but ew.
<micahg> sconklin: ^^
<sconklin> a point release upstream kernel tarball was apparently renamed to have the base version name, and used
<wgrant> Yaaaay.
<sconklin> I don't know who did that, actually. As a result, we're discussing how to make sure it never happens again
<maxb> this is weird
<maxb> what on earth are people thinking when they request  svn vcs import from "https://launchpad.net/ocsinventory-deploy-tool/trunk" ?!
#launchpad 2010-12-09
<rockstar> maxb, we used to see them request them from http://pleasesendmeubuntucds.com/
<rockstar> Seemed like a lot of work just to get some free cds.
<bdrung> some daily build system can handle 3.0 (quilt) packages (source format `3.0 (quilt)' discarded: no orig.tar file found), but other can't: https://code.launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+recipe/daily.karmic/+build/10905 https://code.launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+recipe/daily.lucid/+build/10823 https://code.launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+recipe/daily/+build/10907 https://code.launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+recipe/daily/+build/10906 https://code.edge.launch
<bdrung> pad.net/~videolan/+recipe/master-daily/+build/10877 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~videolan/+recipe/master-daily/+build/10876
<wgrant> bdrung: It depends on the series.
<wgrant> bdrung: dpkg in >= maverick is the problem.
<wgrant> dpkg in <= lucid will fallback to 1.0 automatically.
<bdrung> wgrant: ok
<spiv> losa ping: codehosting seems a bit grumpy: I just got "exec request failed on channel 0" when trying to bzr+ssh to it, and CodehostingPerformance graph looks alarming.
<spm> urg
<spm> ahh. it's verra busy. lookin'
<spiv> Mostly I'm connecting ok.
<spiv> So far in my gentle poking I've only seen that error once, so it's not totally busted :)
<fta> wgrant, hi, how is the ppa stats thing supposed to work? i wrote a script back in september (it's still reporting nothing atm) but everything seems to be attached to a published binary
<fta> so does this mean stats are volatile and disappear each time a source package is updated?
<micahg> fta: there was a post on teh PPA stats bug that there are no stats yet, but will be soon
<fta> micahg, it's supposed to work using the api (at least, once the parser catches up)
<fta> and i'm using the api
<micahg> fta: right, once the parser catches up
<fta> micahg, yep (i read that bug too), but that was not the purpose of my question
<fta> getDailyDownloadTotals()/getDownloadCount() seem to come from a getPublishedBinaries() object, which disappear with its src package
<micahg> fta: ah, sorry
<wgrant> fta: They don't disappear...
<wgrant> fta: The records are still there.
<wgrant> But they are Superseded or Deleted, not Published.
<fta> wgrant, so i guess i wrote my script without really knowing what i was doing
<fta> oh, right
<fta> not good for dailies then, too many stuff to pull
<fta> too slow
<wgrant> If you can think of superior additional ways to expose it, we can look at those.
<wgrant> I just implemented the bare minimum to start with.
<fta> wgrant, i wrote this 3 months ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541242/
<fta> just to test when i thought it was ready
<lifeless> I think something like a spark line on package (not versioned) across the last few days, and stats on the individual things if you drill in
<wgrant> Sure.
<wgrant> But that's a bit generic.
<fta> i wanted to see numbers moving before thinking about how to display them
<wgrant> That should happen in the next few days.
<wgrant> But the logs are pretty huge, so they'll take a while.
<Daviey> Hey, Do we have an idea when the staging server will be back online?
<fta> uh, another ftbfs without logs: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/2087183
<cnd> I'm trying to push to a ppa, but twice now I've received the following error back in the rejection email:
<cnd>   Rejected:
<cnd> Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'
<cnd> any ideas?
<spiv> cnd: sounds like a bug :(
<wgrant> Oh, ugh.
<wgrant> Regression in the last rollout.
<wgrant> I didn't know about it, but I already have a branch that happens to fix it.
<cnd> wgrant, do you know when it will be fixed?
<spiv> wgrant: when you're finished with the time machine be sure to return it back to the year 3010.
<wgrant> cnd: I'm not sure. I'll talk to people about it in a few hours, when they wake up.
<wgrant> cnd: Your package uses an existing orig.tar.gz?
<cnd> wgrant, are we talking within a day or two?
<cnd> wgrant, it should be
<wgrant> cnd: With any lukc.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> wgrant, will there be notification when it's fixed?
<wgrant> cnd: You can subscribe to the bug that I'm currently filing.
<cnd> ok
<wgrant> cnd: Bug #687662
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687662 in Soyuz "Upload processor attempts to verify hashes against expired files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687662
<cnd> wgrant, thanks!
 * wgrant gets the branch reviewed.
<Daviey> Hi, staging has been in "Code Update" mode for the last 7 hours... is it known when it will be back?
<MTecknology> I'm not understanding why my package was rejected.... Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'
<wgrant> MTecknology: Bug #687662
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687662 in Soyuz "Upload processor attempts to verify hashes against expired files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687662
<MTecknology> wgrant: so it'll probably be fixed in the next couple days?
<MTecknology> Anything I can do about it now?
<wgrant> You can't do anything.
<wgrant> The fix is a one-liner, so it'll hopefully be applied soonish.
<wgrant> I will talk to people about it shortly.
<MTecknology> ok- thanks
<MTecknology> I'll hold off until morning
<MTecknology> I'm hoping that I have one more upload just to make sure things are working right - then I'll upload to upstream and let them yell at me for all the changes :P
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: jelmer  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Daviey> jelmer: Any idea when staging will be back online... been offline for ~9 hours :(
 * Daviey cries.
<wgrant> Daviey: Can you use qastaging instead?
<Daviey> wgrant: i did try that... but getting an odd traceback when generating an auth token
<wgrant> Daviey: What's the traceback?
<wgrant> It's meant to work.
<Daviey> wgrant: http://pb.daviey.com/5Z3F/raw/
<Daviey> I assume i used the correct url :/
<Daviey> i tired /devel/ aswell
<wgrant> Daviey: Drop the beta/ from the URL.
<wgrant> Recent versions of launchpadlib have version support, so they append it automatically (in this case it's using 1.0)
<wgrant> So it requests /beta/1.0, and boom.
<Daviey> dammit... wgrant, i owe you :)
<Daviey> that worked, thanks :)
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> Although you raise a good point about staging.
<Daviey> Well now i can use qastaging, it's unblocked me :)
<gord> who do i partition to get launchpad merge request diff's to ignore whitespace changes? ;)
<zyga> hi
<zyga> is there any reference lauchpad logo image for sitest that want to offer launchpad-based open-id SSO
<zyga> preferably a transparent image suitable for resizing
<napster> "bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 110] Connection timed out"
<napster> I get this error when I try to push to https://launchpad.net/extinctor/trunk
<napster> what could be wrong?
<napster> anyone?
<napster> bzr push lp:~subinsebastien/extinctor/trunkbzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<napster> please help me fix this
<jelmer> napster: hi
<napster> jelmer: hi
<jelmer> napster: Launchpad doesn't allow pushing over https, only over ssh.
<jelmer> Although that error seems to suggest there's an issue resolving the lp: URL you're specifying
<jelmer> napster: is there perhaps a proxy of some sort in between you and Launchpad?
<napster> jelmer: I can surely say no, till my ISP
<napster> jelmer: Whats error number 443
<napster> ?
<jelmer> napster: 443 is the port number
<napster> sorry error number 110
<jelmer> 110 is Connection timed out
<jelmer> napster: do other lp: URLs work or is this the first time you're using one?
<napster> jelmer: I think my internet connection is good and lp is also up
<napster> jelmer: I work with 6 projects
<jelmer> napster: Can you try fetching or pushing another project?
<napster> jelmer: sure. lemme try
<jelmer> Pushing an extinctor branch seems to work for me, let's see if we can narrow down the problem.
<napster> jelmer: It gives me the exact same error with netchat(the other project of mine)
<jelmer> napster: and http access is not affected?
<napster> no
<napster> http works fine
<jelmer> napster: can you file a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code about this?
<napster> jelmer: sure. in a minute.
<jelmer> napster: for the moment you should be able to work around it by specifying the bzr+ssh URL directly
<jelmer> e.g. bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~subinsebastien/extinctor/trunkbzr
<napster> jelmer: can you elaborate a bit? what could be the complete command?
<jelmer> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~subinsebastien/extinctor/trunkbzr
<jelmer> the "lp:" bit is a shorthand for that long URL
<napster> jelmer: got the point
<napster> then its with the access I made right?
<jelmer> napster: If you mean it will use your credentials, yes.
<napster> jelmer: I did the same to netchat, and now there is two branches for it :(
<zyga> lifeless, hi
<zyga> lifeless, is there any set of reusable media files for indicating something works with launchpad?
<zyga> lifeless, in particular, that a webapp integrates with lauchpad sso
<Ng> 20
<Ng> bah
<tumbleweed> I swear in the past I could set up vcs imports without needing review? Has something changed?
<soren> tumbleweed: git branches don't need review.
<tumbleweed> soren: aah, that explains, this is SVN
<soren> tumbleweed: Right.
<soren> tumbleweed: I don't know why, though, but that's how it is.
<tumbleweed> soren: yeah, np
<jelmer> tumbleweed, soren: with svn some users register the root of the repository rather than a separate directory/branch which can result in huge load and disk usage on the importers and heavy network load on the repository
<tumbleweed> jelmer: makes sense
<soren> jelmer: Ah.
<txdv_> verry intersting
<txdv_> though i add someone to the suscribers of my branch
<txdv_> they seem not to recieve any mails
<txdv_> at least not the merge proposal
<txdv_> :/
<MTecknology> wgrant: not merged yet... :(
<davidstrauss> I can't figure out what's wrong with this import: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidstrauss/drupal-mongodb/trunk
<beuno> davidstrauss, looks like a bug in launchpad
<beuno> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60299283/davidstrauss-drupal-mongodb-trunk.log
#launchpad 2010-12-10
<wgrant> MTecknology: There was a buggy test. I've fixed it, so it should land soon.
<MTecknology> So.. is there any way to get around that ugly bug for now? (bug 687662)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687662 in Soyuz "Upload processor attempts to verify hashes against expired files" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687662
<MTecknology> oh.. I guess uploading to a different ppa works
<spm> *** FYI. just about to do a quick stop/patch/start cycle on codehost. there will obviously be a very brief interruption. ***
<spm> and all done
<oojah> When I'm copying ppa packages, I'm given the option of copying to o-series and p-series. Is this right?
<wgrant> oojah: They're not active yet.
<wgrant> oojah: We should probably hide them.
<oojah> wgrant: That was my thinking :)
<jelmer> oojah: the fact that those distribution series appear in the list is a bug, bug 675635
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675635 in Soyuz "PPA copy page should not show distroseries that can't be published" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675635
<sladen> I'm trying to create a Private PPA, and the help states "Note: speak to us about our beta of private PPAs for commercial subscribers. "
<zyga> how I can see all build recipes I have?
<zyga> (or a team has)
<wgrant> zyga: There should be a "View source package recipes" link in the PPA section of your person page.
<zyga> wgrant, ppa section?
<zyga> oh
<zyga> got it
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipes
<zyga> :-)
<wgrant> zyga: Is there a reason you're still using edge?
<zyga> wgrant, hmm, firefox history?
<zyga> AFAIR there was going to be a redirect back to non-edge one day
<wgrant> Maybe eventually.
<Odd_Bloke> I'm hitting a bug relating to using lp: URLs when checking out stuff.  The solution is to upgrade my version of bzr.
<Odd_Bloke> However, I can't do "bzr branch lp:bzr" for obvious reasons.  What's the actual URL, so I can pull it down?
<jelmer> Odd_Bloke: hi
<Odd_Bloke> jelmer: o/
<jelmer> Odd_Bloke: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/bzr/
<Odd_Bloke> jelmer: Excellent, thanks. :)
<Odd_Bloke> https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-watkins-credativ/openobject-addons/686517/+merge/43350 displays "Diff against target: 54 lines (+25/-8) 1 file modified"
<Odd_Bloke> 25+8 is not 54, which is what I'd expect it to mean.
<maco> i imagine the 54 includes the context lines
<Odd_Bloke> I've just noticed it's the actual length of the patch.
<Odd_Bloke> But that seems an odd thing to measure.
<benji> personally, that's how I like to measure diff size; it's easy for human's to calculate (wc -l) and it relects the fact that touching more files makes the change conceptually more complex
<jelmer> benji: It penalizes simple search and replace patch way too much.
<jelmer> benji: Then again, I guess patch size, no matter how you measure it, is always going to be only vaguely related to the actual complexity of the patch.
<benji> right, diff size isn't a great indicator of complexity one way or the other
<RenatoSilva> how to associate this mirrored branch with a given project? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+junk/purple-plugin-pack
<jelmer> RenatoSilva: you can't do an import into an existing branch, but you can request a new import:
<jelmer> https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<RenatoSilva> jelmer: the branch doesn't exist, I create the branch setting it as mirrored, and provinding the url
<jelmer> RenatoSilva: that's for mirrorring native Bazaar branches
<RenatoSilva> oh, so that's why the branch page has an error "Unknown bzrdir format"
<jelmer> RenatoSilva: yep
<RenatoSilva> thanks for the url
<pcjc2> hi, we're looking to migrate to LP for bug trackers, and already have a project setup
<pcjc2> is there a way to subscribe our existing bug mailing list to receive LP bugmail?
<pcjc2> Do we have to create a LP account for our bug mailing list?
<CardinalFang> Hi.  What determines visibility of merge proposals, or the list of merge proposals?
<pcjc2> When running a local launchpad instance (for bug import testing), I want to wipe it and start again. make schema has wiped most things, but I can't run the bug import script a second time - it claims the bugs have already been imported
<pcjc2> http://launchpad.dev:58080/93/sB5xaCAHZcRjyaqsZrDH2sV7pCj.txt (the bug has already been imported)
<CardinalFang> Hi.  I want to change the privacy of a branch on Launchpad, and the default privacy of a series' branches.  How does one do that?
<jelmer> pcjc2: Perhaps ask in #launchpad-dev ?
<jelmer> CardinalFang: hi
<jelmer> CardinalFang: You can ask a losa to change the privacy of a branch.
<pcjc2> thanks
<CardinalFang> ping losa,   Please set  lp:ubuntuone-android-music/upstream-subsonic-trunk and lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/search-nicer and lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/overridependingtransaction-not-found to be public.
<CardinalFang> thanks, jelmer.
<CardinalFang> oh, and  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/upstream-version-serializations  public too.
<CardinalFang> I hope this will make merge proposals between those public too.
<jelmer> CardinalFang: I'm not sure if there are any losas here, they generally discourage pings on Freenode.
<CardinalFang> Probably wise.
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<pcjc2> fwiw, found a solution on launchpad-dev: delete the bug-map.pickle file after regenerating the schema
<kiko> flacoste, ping? :)
<kiko> or sinzui? :)
<sinzui> hi kiko
<flacoste> hi kiko
<kiko> flacoste!!!
<kiko> the man himself
<kiko> flacoste, I have some things I need to catch up with you on
<flacoste> how's it going kiko?
<kiko> have a few minutes?
<flacoste> kiko: sure!
<kiko> woot
<flacoste> kiko: are you using mumble?
<flacoste> or still POTS?
<kiko> both, but POTS is easier for me if you can answer the same old number?
<flacoste> kiko: yep
<kiko> calling now
<kiko> hang on, I can't believe I just got called
<kiko> flacoste, ^^ ###
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> kiko: don't answer :-)
<wildintellect> is this a good place to ask about the launchpad python api?
<rockstar> wildintellect, sure.
<cyberix> How do I delete a project?
<tsimpson> file a request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cyberix> done
<ryanprior> I'm trying to import my gpg key into Launchpad, but it's saying "There seems to be a problem with the fingerprint you submitted." The fingerprint it says it's looking for looks like "27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5  8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058" while the fingerprint shown in my Seahorse window looks like "08:a3:50:92:d5:d5:8b:a8:b1:62:fd:d8:7a:e9:23:36". How do I get the fingerprint that Launchpad wants?
<ryanprior> I tried "gpg --fingerprint" btdubs, and it has no output, which is discouraging.
<ryanprior> herp derp, it wasn't a PGP key.
<ryanprior> obv
#launchpad 2010-12-11
<dormammu> hi guys, i'm having trouble creating an account in launchpad. I got an email warning me about an account creation request. However, the confirmation code is not present, neither I had received an additional email with the confirmation code
<dormammu> is there an issue going on?
<dormammu> nm, resetting the password does send a confirmation code
<jetienne> q. i had a ppa working ok in lucid, which is know failing on maverick. how can i reproduce the ppa build locally ?
<geser> the best way is to setup a pbuilder (or sbuild) for that Ubuntu release
<geser> pbuilder-dist (from ubuntu-dev-tools) helps you in creation (and management) of pbuilders for different Ubuntu releases
<jetienne> hue. ok way over my head :)
<jetienne> geser: thanks for the answer tho
<jetienne> q. is there a tool somewhere who would remove all the .a i provide for the build ?
<jetienne> something which wasnt in lucid and now is in maverick
<geser> jetienne: it's your tarball
<jetienne> geser: ?
<geser> jetienne: the tarball for lucid of neoip-router contains a compiled version of libxml2 with the needed .a file :(
<geser> while the one for maverick is missing it (only a shared lib)
<jetienne> impressive help. i will look
<geser> do you need the exact version of libxml2 which is bundled in your tarball? or would using libxml2-dev (which also contains a .a) work too?
<jetienne> geser: last time i looked the static version of libxml2 was doing a core dump on launch. and this was on any libxml2 usage. even their own examples
<jetienne> geser: this is why i moved to this last version without the coredump
<geser> I ask because I see on packages.ubuntu.com (for libxml2-dev) that 2.6.27 is pre-hardy and that libxml2 also has some security updates which might affect your application too
<jetienne> geser: i do understand. be assured this 'fix' is temporary. all this source was close source at first. it has been fully opensourced. all the 350 000 lines of it :) currently im makeing it more suiltable for communities. and ubuntu package according to ubuntu rules is part of its :)
<jetienne> debuild -S -k'jerome etienne' <- is the one removing the evil libxml2.a
<geser> as you carry the libxml2 code you need in your tarball a "fix" would be to use it to build libxml2.a instead of using the pre-compiled version
<jetienne> geser: i understand your suggestion would be better. but this is unsuitable with current timing. aka yes i plan to fix the building. no im not planing to fix it now :)
<Gotiniens> staging gives the "Code Update In Progress" notice, but no status about that on the launchpad status twitter.
<Gotiniens> does anyone know the status from staging?
<ari-tczew> how can I write my password for bzr? it asks always!
<ari-tczew> Enter passphrase for key
<maxb> Hrm, I have a build stuck in "uploading" status for hours :-//
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/staging-stable-snapshots/+build/2092164
<geser> for your ssh key? use an ssh-agent
<Gotiniens> staging gives the "Code Update In Progress" notice, but no status about that on the launchpad status twitter.
<Gotiniens> does anyone know the status from staging?
<maxb> It's fairly normal for staging to be down for days at a time
<derick_> how to solve this rejection of my package? What Iḿ doing wrong? http://fpaste.org/qYaG/
<derick_> http://fpaste.org/EHOx/
<derick_> Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed
<derick_> :/
<derick_> ???
<tsimpson> derick_: you can only upload source packages, not binary .debs, use "debuild -S"
<derick_> tsimpson, debuild -sa -k
<tsimpson> and -S
<derick_> tsimpson, debuild -S -sa -k ?
<tsimpson> yes, but only use -sa once per version
<tsimpson> (upstream version)
<derick_> cause otherwise
<derick_> ?
<tsimpson> because you don't need to upload the orig.tar.gz more than once, it doen't change with package versions
<derick_> k thanks
<derick_> why is this failing? http://fpaste.org/zIM7/
<derick_> * Source: not available
<derick_> is that bad ^, no source?
<geser> look inside the build log
<geser> looks like you missed adding libfftw3-dev to Build-Depends
<derick_> I see, thanks
<damd> hey.  i'm having troubles setting up my launchpad project.  i've tried to follow all the guides that i've found, but i just can't get it to work on my windows machine.
<damd> the main problem is this:
<damd> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as damd@bazaar.launchpad.net
<damd> supported auth types: ['publickey']
<damd> i have pageant running, i've added my private key to it and i've set up the public SSH key in my launchpad account
<damd> any ideas?
<beuno> damd, and your launchpad username is damd?
<damd> yes
<beuno> no ideas
<wgrant> damd: You may want to ask in #bzr. They probably have more experience with getting things working on Windows.
<damd> i've asked there as well, but no replies yet
<pcjc2> Any idea how long the staging update is going to be?
#launchpad 2010-12-12
<spiv> damd: hmm
<spiv> damd: take a look at your bzr.log ('bzr --version' will tell you where to find it)
<spiv> damd: it'll probably have a little bit more information, it might provide a clue
<damd> i'll look
<spiv> damd: you say you're using pageant
<spiv> So hopefully it'll have at least one line like "Trying SSH agent key ..."
<damd> 1.740  Trying SSH agent key <censored>
<damd> it actually says this as well:
<damd> 1.254  failed to load system host keys: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'C:\\Users\\Deniz/.ssh/known_hosts'
<damd> i'm not sure if that's important
<maco> how does the lp: thing work? i learned a bit back that it only works on bzr-on-ubuntu, not bzr-on-fedora, so... how do you setup new  prefix: things in bzr? is there a config file for this somewhere?
<spiv> (The fingerprint is of the public key, so you don't have to censor it.  Paranoia doesn't hurt of course!)
<spiv> maco: it's provided by the launchpad plugin distributed with bzr
<maco> spiv: thanks
<wgrant> maco: The 'launchpad' bzr plugin provides a directory service for the lp: namespace.
<maco> wgrant: too slow
<wgrant> Well, protocol, I guess.
<wgrant> I know.
<spiv> maco: it's pretty easy to write a bzr plugin to provide new prefix: things, the jargon is you register a "directory service"
<spiv> maco: the "lp:" implementation asks launchpad.net to resolve the path to a real branch URL, but you can also do simpler things.
<spiv> damd: I don't think the lack of a known_hosts file would cause your error
<spiv> damd: (if it did, I would expect things to fail before it got up to trying to authenticate you)
<spiv> damd: unfortunately I don't have any other good ideas; it seems to be doing everything I'd expect except actually authenticating you.
<maxb> maco: for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542510/
<cdbs> When shall bug #687662 bugfix land?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687662 in Soyuz "Upload processor attempts to verify hashes against expired files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687662
<tsimpson> cdbs: if it's been committed then it'll be released during the next code roll-out (usually monthly)
<cdbs> tsimpson: :o
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if there'll be a roll-out in Jan though, depends how hung-over the LP-devs are ;)
<Milanium> Hi, can I https://launchpad.net/~mailaender get editting rights for https://launchpad.net/gchemutils I want to add an icon, update the series, add the lead developer and so on; I already asked Laserlock via Jabber but I was ignored
<Milanium> hello?
<Milanium> !help
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> there is a way to change the footer / signature on a launchpad mailing list ? if not, where I can report a bug about the default one ? (or see if it is already reported)
<lifeless> there isn't at the moment. bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<YoBoY> just an annoying _______________________________________________ before the signature where it should be great to have a simple "-- " understandable by all the mail clients
<YoBoY> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/689431 reported, is this clear enought ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689431 in Launchpad itself "change the mailing lists default signature" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2011-12-05
<paultag> Howdy, folks. It seems as though one of my feeds is broken (perhaps a bigger issue then just me) - http://feeds.launchpad.net/~paultag/revisions.atom
<paultag> It's hanging up a script that I have, just wondering if I should disable it or let it gel
<paultag> this issue appears recent, within the last few days
<wgrant> paultag: It looks fine to me.
<wgrant> LP doesn't seem to know about any revs from you in the last month.
<wgrant> Which is the limit of revisions feeds by default.
<paultag> wgrant: Oh, it's only the last month.
<paultag> Interesting
<danhg> Morning
<mrevell> What's up?
<jfi> Hello, is there actually some issue with PPA source package upload? I get a "Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<jfi> Note: This error might indicate a problem with your passive_ftp setting.". My settings have not changed and worked for months
<bigjools> jfi: ignore, it's a server side bug
<bigjools> upload is ok
<jfi> bigjools, ok, thanks
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> I'm confused about bug 894442.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 894442 in Launchpad itself "Dynamic bug listings are too sparse" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894442
<soren> There's a comment from lpqabot saying it's fixed in stable r14429.
<soren> The footer on bugs.launchpad.net says it's at r14435.
<soren> ...but the bug listings I see don't match the screenshot huw attached to demonstrate the change.
<soren> Oh, If I remove "bug age" it does.
<soren> Sorry.
<brendand> exactly how do you specify to bzr to merge changes only to particular files?
<brendand> i got it now
<exarkun> brendand: care to share?
<brendand> bzr merge /path/to/file
<brendand> the trick is the file has to be local
<brendand> bzr branch lp:myproject
<brendand> bzr branch lp:~me/myproject/thebranch
<brendand> cd myproject
<brendand> bzr merge ../thebranch/thedir/thefile
<hrw> hi
<hrw> https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/staging-overlay/+build/2976062 - can someone tell me how can I check why it failed?
<el2ro> Hi, does anyone have some good links to share to some "howto backport packages using launchpad ppa"? (I am new to this consept and I was playing around with the toolset, but failed to build stuff with backportpackage to depency problems.. how to continue from there)
<bigjools> hrw: I think you are the victim of a bug.  Clicking on the recipe build link shows it worked.
<bigjools> el2ro: you might want to visit #ubuntu-motu
<el2ro> bigjools: what is that?
<bigjools> another irc channel
<hrw> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-pkg/+recipe/gcc-linaro-native-daily shows builds from 2011-12-01 as failed wthout any explanation. but if this is a known bug then I will add note to my notes and check some week(s) later does it happen again
<bigjools> hrw: I think it's a manifestation of bug 717969
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 717969 in Launchpad itself "storeBuildInfo is sometimes ineffective" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717969
<kenvandine> can someone please kill a daily build that has been stuck for a couple weeks?
<bigjools> kenvandine: I can
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/gwibber/+recipebuild/107067
<kenvandine> bigjools, thx!
<bigjools> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> awesome, thx!
<hrw> bigjools: thx
<bigjools> stgraber: can you point me at the branch that holds edit_acl.py?
<stgraber> bigjools: lp:~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/
<bigjools> thanks
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools, allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Ursinha> what happened to bug 900000?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 900000 could not be found
<allenap> mrevell: Fwiw, you can (and probably should) triage bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/899761 when you come across them.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 899761 in Launchpad itself "Adding comma in Translations text" [Undecided,New]
<mrevell> fair enough allenap
<allenap> mrevell: Also, do you reckon that's a High or a Low?
<allenap> mrevell: Ta :)
<mrevell> allenap, Low :)
<hrw> 2/wk
<stgraber> bigjools: just wondering, any change you can fix all the packagesets? utouch is now fixed which is great but I just got told at least edubuntu and kernel have the same issue, and I'm starting to suspect they all do :)
<stgraber> Laney: ^
<bigjools> stgraber: urgh
<Laney> you can see at e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/precise/cli-mono
<stgraber> bigjools: based on what cjwatson told me, it could have been an issue when they first got initialized for precise, some kind of copy from oneiric that may have gone wrong :)
<bigjools> yeah that's what I was thinking
<bigjools> ok, I'll put it on my queue
<bigjools> Laney: regarding bug 827555, how essential is it that we store the person sponsoring?  I've done the sponsored person as spph.creator.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 827555 in Launchpad itself "native syncs have no way to indicate sponsorship" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827555
<Laney> bigjools: rather important. Can you make a new field called signer?
<bigjools> Laney: is it stored for syncs right now?
<bigjools> :)
<Laney> no
<Laney> this would be a win
<Laney> as this process is being improved …
<tumbleweed> it was, at least, recorded in -changes mail for archive-admin syncs
<Laney> approver was?
<tumbleweed> oh, right, wasn't
 * tumbleweed hasn't slept enough again
<bigjools> Laney, tumbleweed: I won't be able to make the change that records the sponsor for a while, do you want me to go ahead and release the changes done so far or do you want to wait?  The changes so far allow you to specify a sponsor on the API.  I've not made changes on the web UI yet.
<Laney> bigjools: yes, please release it — having this is already a vast improvement :-)
<bigjools> I figured you were heavy API users :)
<Laney> tumbleweed wrote a sponsorship checker tool
<Laney> it'll mean that this cannot know about sponsored syncs
<tumbleweed> bigjools: yeah, we hit the API a bit. I'd be amused to see where I sit on the loader-board right now (been crawling Ubuntu's upload history) :P
 * tumbleweed would also rather see this released as is. If it's recording the data, that's a good start
<Laney> it is also sometimes useful to know who sponsored something for other reasons (i.e. naming and shaming :P)
<bigjools> it overrides SPPH.creator and From: on announcements
<tumbleweed> yes it does form part of Ubuntu's audit trail
<Laney> both to the sponsoree?
<Laney> (that sounds right)
<bigjools> the sponsored person, yeah
<Laney> great
<Laney> as long as people use the option to syncpackage to close the bug when they sponsor a sync then we shouldn't regress in terms of audit trail
<Laney> well, assuming that out of band syncs don't become more common (which they probably will)
<allenap> Any series/milestone experts in here? Please can you help answer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/180693?
<hexmode> WHY THIS NO BUILD? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/86706162/buildlog.txt.gz
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> could someone tell me why my receipe (https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+recipe/eflxx-daily) doesn't build my binaries in the deb as expected? I only get the copyright in the deb file. I don't understand it.
<YokoZar> Are there instructions for getting apt to work with private PPAs?
<stgraber> YokoZar: I don't think you need to do much weirdness
<stgraber> YokoZar: deb https://<LP login>:<token>@private-ppa.launchpad.net/... should work
<YokoZar> stgraber: ahh, ok, fair nuff
<stgraber> YokoZar: at least it does here for the few I have
 * YokoZar considers filing a LP bug about the instructions that appear in a private PPA page saying that rather than the default text...
<lifeless> there is one I believe
<lifeless> you can me-too it
<Ampelbein> audifahrer: I'd suspect that you need to add something like 'run bootstrap'  in the recipe.
<Ampelbein> audifahrer: (bootstrap being the file used by elfxx to produce configure et al)
<YokoZar> stgraber: oh I see, I need to go to my profile page and copy-paste that rather than the PPA page
<YokoZar> lifeless: I suppose it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/458360  which is 2 years old (!)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 458360 in Launchpad itself "Show source entries with tokens in private PPAs instead of ppa:team/ppa-name" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> YokoZar: I'm not sure what the ! is for - we get many more bugs in than we can keep up with
<lifeless> YokoZar: we -love- patches
<audifahrer> Ampelbein: yes, but there's also an autogen.sh script that calls bootstrap. I don't know what magic is behind bzr-builder. What does it call automagic and what not? Does it call make dist and build from there?
<jelmer> audifahrer: bzr-builder only calls the "clean" target from debian/rules after it's built the tree
<jelmer> audifahrer: the run command is disabled on Launchpad
<audifahrer> ah, I looked in other debian structure I see always this:
<audifahrer> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk
<audifahrer> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<audifahrer> does this enable ./autogen.sh stuff automatic?
<jelmer> audifahrer: IIRC it just enables the running of ./configure, not autogen.sh
<jelmer> audifahrer: that bit is also only run during the build of the binary package, not when the source package is built (from the recipe)
<audifahrer> jelmer: could you show me a correct rules file for building from SVN (./autogen.sh; make,...)?
<jelmer> audifahrer: what you just posted and /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk
<jelmer> audifahrer: you'll need a build-dependency on dh-autoreconf as well
<george_e> Can I request that a PPA be moved from my LP account to a team account?
<YokoZar> I need disk space increased for a private PPA...should I post a _public_ question about it?
<audifahrer> debian/rules:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk: No such file or directory
<audifahrer> debian/rules:5: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<audifahrer> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk'.  Stop.
<audifahrer> :-(
<audifahrer> this is what launchpad said
<jelmer> audifahrer: you will need to have cdbs as a build dependency too, but that's implied for those lines
<jelmer> audifahrer: it's usually a good idea to build the package locally first
<audifahrer> jelmer: doesn't work with ubuntu 10.04 as described in launchpad help :-(
<jelmer> audifahrer: how do you mean?
<audifahrer> bzr-builder and python is to old. :-(
<audifahrer> I mean local testing
<jelmer> audifahrer: there are two steps involved here
<jelmer> audifahrer: building a source package from a recipe and some branches - that's what's documented on the launchpad help page
<jelmer> audifahrer: but you can test the source package and what contents it should have, even in 10.04
<jelmer> audifahrer: any ubuntu packaging guide should help you create a proper source package. once you have that, it should be a lot easier to create a recipe that generates source packages.
<audifahrer> jelmer: I'm sure it build localy and I had no problems with that missing cdbs.
<audifahrer> for sure I tried this
<jelmer> audifahrer: did you build in a chroot? You might just have cdbs installed on your system already, without the package having an explicit dependency on it.
<audifahrer> jelmer: ah, ok. I didn't build in chroot. Thats maybe the reason!
<dr3mro> hello , I am trying to create a ppa for daily build of a project i am not the owner of it hosted on google code but it fails when i enter the repository address in launchpad https://code.google.com/p/plowshare
<dr3mro> is this address ok ? when i try git clone https://code.google.com/p/plowshare on my pc it works but when i enter this url on launchpad hosting it fails while import
<mwhudson> dr3mro: got a link to the import?
<dr3mro> https://code.google.com/p/plowshare
<dr3mro> mwhudson, https://code.google.com/p/plowshare
<mwhudson> dr3mro: on launchpad
<mwhudson> you pasted _that_ link twice already :)
<dr3mro> lp:plowshare
<dr3mro> mwhudson, https://code.launchpad.net/~dr3mro/plowshare/plowshare-trunk
<dr3mro> mwhudson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/86721936/dr3mro-plowshare-plowshare-trunk.log
<mwhudson> huh, that's strange
<mwhudson> jelmer: around?
<dr3mro> mwhudson, that was import log
<mwhudson> dr3mro: thanks
<dr3mro> mwhudson, i can import with (git clone url ) on my pc so ithink the url is valid and it's not a problem of google code?
<mwhudson> yeah, i don't know what that problem indicates, it's not something i've seen before
<dr3mro> mwhudson, can any one in the channel help ???
<mwhudson> dr3mro: jelmer is your best bet, if he is around
<mwhudson> i have other things to do i'm afraid :/
<dr3mro> thanks
<dr3mro> mwhudson, thank
<dr3mro> jelmer, hello .. can you help me ?
<jelmer> hi dr3mro, mwhudson
<dr3mro> hello jelmer thanks for response
<jelmer> dr3mro: https://code.launchpad.net/~dr3mro/plowshare/plowshare-trunk doesn't work here
<dr3mro> hello , I am trying to create a ppa for daily build of a project i am not the owner of it hosted on google code but it fails when i enter the repository address in launchpad https://code.google.com/p/plowshare
<dr3mro> jelmer, yes
<dr3mro> jelmer, how to make it work
<mwhudson> if something doesn't work and you delete it, that's not very helpful :)
<dr3mro> jelmer, the developer don't want to host it on launchpad and he uses google code and i want to make ubuntu ppa
<mwhudson> jelmer: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/86723548/dr3mro-plowshare-plowshare.log
<dr3mro> mwhudson, i deleted it and i retry again
<dr3mro> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/86723548/dr3mro-plowshare-plowshare.log
<dr3mro> same error again
<dr3mro> jelmer, how to fix it what i do wrong
<dr3mro> jelmer, mwhudson  hello
<mwhudson> dr3mro: it's late for jelmer and i have to work
<mwhudson> dr3mro: maybe you should file a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dr3mro> mwhudson, ok thnx any way and google is no help
<jelmer> dr3mro: I think this is a known bug that already has a report filed on launchpad.net
<dr3mro> jelmer, is there a work around
<jelmer> dr3mro: you should be able to do a local import and push that to launchpad
<dr3mro> jelmer, but i had to do that every day .. i want to create a daily ppa
<jelmer> dr3mro: bug 878085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878085 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during git import" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878085
<Resistance> are the amd64 builders busy?
<Resistance> like bogged down?
<Resistance> i'm trying to build within a PPA a backported php5, and the amd build has a 36 minute time-to-build, up from a 16 minutes-to-build
#launchpad 2011-12-06
<Nikratio> I accidentally uploaded a *wrong* .orig.tar.bz2 file to my PPA, and the server refuses attempts to upload a new, correct file. Is there anything I can do (short of faking a newer upstream version)?
<maxb> No, suffixing the upstream version is the right thing to do
<Nikratio> I already requested deletion of the corrupt version, I'm not sure if it's still not working because the deletion is still pending or because even deletion doesn't help
<Nikratio> oh my. thx.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> Hallo
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<hrw> hi
<jelmer> hi hrw
<hrw> are there any plans to add weekly recipe builds?
<hrw> now it can be daily or 'on request'
<jelmer> hrw: not that I'm aware of - what's the issue with daily builds?
<hrw> when changes are less common then daily then it is waste of cpu time
<jelmer> hrw: it only rebuilds daily if there actually were changes
<hrw> o..
<hrw> so there was no question ;)
<jelmer> :)
<jelmer> hrw: I take it your recipes are finally working then?
<hrw> jelmer: yes, they do
<jelmer> great
<hrw> need to fix packaging a bit so armel/armhf/powerpc will not be run
<hrw> m4 is a language which I will have to learn one day
<jelmer> hrw: I'm sorry to hear that.
<hrw> ;))
<hrw> jelmer: gcc has debian/control.m4 which I hack for over year and would like to understand why my change is ok
<hrw> jelmer: but change need to happen in any of branches used in recipe - right?
<jelmer> hrw: yeah, doesn't matter which one
<hrw> cool
<carandraug> hi! Is it possible to change the owner of a team? If so, how?
<allenap> carandraug: Yes, it is, though it's a bit hidden. First, you need to be a team admin (or maybe even the current owner...),
<allenap> then go to the team page and click "Change details" on the right,
<allenap> scroll to the bottom of the change details page and click "Change owner".
<hrw> btw - did powerpc builders went off?
<hrw> I see that my https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-pkg/+recipe/gcc-linaro-native-daily builds are no longer powerpc
<hrw> not that I need them - just noticed. And I had entry on todo list to disable powerpc builds
<wgrant> hrw: Your PPA is no longer marked as de-virtualized.
<wgrant> It's using the fake virt armel builders instead.
<hrw> ok
<hrw> btw - what is 'fake virt armel builder'?
<wgrant> If you look at https://launchpad.net/builders, you'll see some PPA armel builders.
<wgrant> They're not virtualized like the i386/amd64 builders, because ARM virt still sort of sucks.
<wgrant> But they pretend to be virtualized, so certain PPAs (like yours) are allowed to build on them.
<hrw> arm virt does not exist more or less even
<wgrant> Well, all we have is QEMU, which is roughly the definition of "sucks".
<hrw> ok, so instead of using arm hardware some builders are now qemu-arm instances?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> There are real ARM machines pretending to be virtualized, so certain PPAs can build on them.
<wgrant> There are no similar ppc machines.
<wgrant> Which is why your PPA no longer builds on ppc.
<hrw> ok
<carandraug> allenap, I'm an admin, but I don't see that button. All I see is Change branding, home page, preferred languages and set contact address
<wgrant> carandraug: Only the owner can change the owner.
<allenap> carandraug: I think the current owner will need to do it. Can you contact him/her?
<carandraug> allenap, yes I can. takes a while to get a reply from him, but hopefully I'll manage to get one again
<carandraug> wgrant, allenap thank you both. I'll try to contact the owner to change the ownership to me
<allenap> carandraug: If you are unable to get a response from the owner, we might be able to help if you request the change via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, explaining the situation.
<carandraug> allenap, it took us almost 2 months to get a first answer from him. He did so yesterday and we exchanged 3 messages by the ubuntu forums and gave me administration privileges immediately. But I'd rather get the ownership from him. If I don't hear from im in 1 wekk I'll do that, thank you
<soren> Is the librarian having problems?
<soren> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/python-eventlet_0.9.16-1ubuntu1.dsc gives me a 503.
<soren> (and that's not the only file doing that)
<soren> allenap: ^
<soren> Perhaps related: I have a bunch of builds that are stuck waiting for publication: https://launchpad.net/~nebula/+archive/ppa/+packages
* Nafallo changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Librarian hardware issues | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<om26er_> attachments in bugs are not happening, "503 Service Unavailable" something bad happened?
<nigelb> om26er_: see topic
<nigelb> launchpad librarian issues.
<om26er_> aah
<allenap> soren: I'll take a look.
<allenap> soren: The librarian issue is being looked into the the GSAs.
<soren> allenap: cool
<allenap> soren: So far the news is that it's a hardware issue :-/
<moreati> I'm working on a remote linked tickets plugin for Trac and reviewing the way Launchpad does it. Is https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/PluginAPISpec reasonably up to date?
<moreati> The trac plugin is https://dev.launchpad.net/UserInterfaceWording should anyone be interested
<moreati> wrong tab, sorry  http://trac-hacks.org/wiki/RemoteTicketPlugin
<andrejz> hello! i have a quick question. If a user uploads translation of a package to laucnhpad does it get counted towards his karma or not?
<andrejz> one of our members is complaining he is not getting any karma for translation offline and uploading to LP
<andrejz> and i would like to know if this is a bug or expected behaviour
<jtv> andrejz: I believe there's some karma, yes, but it gets pretty complicated.
<mrevell> andrejz, Hey there. I'm interested to know how important karma is to translators.
<andrejz> @mrevell: depends from person to person. to some is an indicator how much they have been working, some don't care but some consider it very improtant and are trying to achieve certain value of karma or certain spot within the team
<mrevell> andrejz, Thanks.
<andrejz> then those can feel a bit upset if they believe not enough karma has been assigned to them as a reward for their work
<andrejz> i have another question. is it possible to somehow querry on which dates a particular user has been translating?
<mrevell> andrejz, Do they know that karma degrades over time and that karma is weighted differently depending on where in Launchpad you do things? I'm asking because karma is calculated in  a way that people might consider odd, if they're hoping to achieve a particular score.
<andrejz> mrevell, yes i explain it to them
<andrejz> for this particular user
<andrejz> he uploaded a couple of packages which he translated in KDE (and then also uploaded to LP)
<jtv> andrejz: we do have some information about when someone's been translating — we know a user's last contribution to a set of templates, and there's karma as well.
<andrejz> and his karma continued to decrease (he got no karma for this work),w ihch made him a bit sad
<andrejz> jtv: we would like to do a "5 a day project", which means one should aim to translate 5 strings every day, to make it a part of daily routine and also say, even if you don't have much time you can still do a lot of work over time
<jtv> Please tell him not to take the karma too seriously.  It's ultimately a pretty arbitrary thing.
<andrejz> i was wondering if it's somehow possible to do trace that
<andrejz> @jtv: that's the first thing i said to him
<jtv> 5-strings-a-day?  There's other people doing similar things… I'm not sure whether it's technically possible to keep track of that right now; certainly we don't have UI code to make that easy.
<andrejz> ok, thanks just wanted to check
<jtv> What probably happened in this case is he did some high-karma work a year ago (I think that's what the expiry period is) and that's now expiring faster than he's adding new karma. The last thing he should do is try to keep it up; we wouldn't want our users to  break themselves up for it!
<jtv> There is no real consistency in karma.  Sometimes it's easy to get lots for easy, simple stuff that contributes little; sometimes you get nothing for hard but necessary work.  It shouldn't be taken too seriously.
<jtv> We do have the translation activity listing on each person's personal Translations page.  That's only one entry per POFile, but per POFile you can also get more information on a particular person's contribution.
<jtv> But that's not much help for 5-a-day initiatives because it would mean looking up so many different POFiles.
<andrejz> hm, ok. thanks for the explanation
<jtv> Sorry the news isn't better; we're currently talking about the need to revamp all this.
<andrejz> yeah, that could be pretty cool
<andrejz> in the end people always some sort of reward for their effort. Kamra is one of such things
<andrejz> always *want*
<jtv> Indeed
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Librarian suffered hardware failure: some recent files will be missing while we restore them from backup | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Librarian suffered hardware failure: some recent files will be missing while we restore them from backup | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> I have a bunch of PPA packages that are never getting published. What's going on?
<Resistance> soren:  publishing can take some time
<Resistance> but if the builds freeze
<Resistance> or fail
<Resistance> then nothing gets published
<Resistance> did you check the status of the builds?
<soren> Eveyrthing is built. There's a dozen packages. It's been 12hours. I've done thousands of builds.
<soren> Not "Thousands of builds" today, obviously.
<soren> ..but I 'm quite familiar with the process.
<soren> https://launchpad.net/~nebula/+archive/ppa/+packages They're just sitting there.
<soren> Have been for many hours.
 * Resistance looks
<Resistance> i'm not an admin but sometimes i see random things ;P
<Resistance> ah you mean the things with "Pending"?
<Resistance> yeah, i dunno
<Resistance> although i can say...
<Resistance> yesterday when i backported (within a PPA) php 5.3.6 from Oneiric to Natty, it took 5 hours for it to actually show up in the published list
<lifeless> soren: publisher is disabled until the librarian is fully recovered
<Resistance> wait the lplibrarian exploded?
<lifeless> see topic
<Resistance> ah
<Resistance> any eta on the fix?
<lifeless> nothing I could stand up and salut
<lifeless> e
<soren> lifeless: This week?
<lifeless> soren: you know how these things go. If we knew it was going to be extended we would say so
<lifeless> soren: I simply don't know enough of the various parameters right now!
<lifeless> soren: bear with me a little, ok?
<soren> lifeless: It wasn't meant as a snarky question. Sorry if it came across that way.
 * Resistance loads up his instance of pbuilder :P
<soren> lifeless: It was meant as a serious question.
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> I think it will be relatively short
<lifeless> ubuntu publishing is on hold too - its a big impact
<soren> Yeah :-/
<soren> I'm sure you're doing all you can. I can see (now) that my question could easily be read as provocative. Sorry about that.
<soren> lifeless: ^
<lifeless> soren: no worries - and thanks
<Resistance> lifeless:  oh that, i can imagine :P
<lifeless> ok, so the situation is that a raid array had a drive failure and seized up when given a replacement
<lifeless> IS are being appropriately cautious in workaround around it as toasting the array would lose new files since the last backup
<lifeless> they are now going to re-degrade it and hard reset things, which should get us back to accessing that data, which we'll suck off to a new home, and then recovery can proceed without regard for the array contents
<Resistance> lifeless:  are the builders still working?
<Resistance> or is it just the publisher that's down
<lifeless> just the publisher
<Resistance> so if i upload to the builder i can still get packages built, but not published?
<Resistance> (thats assuming the builders arent all frozen)
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> actually
<Resistance> lifeless:  according to the build farm page most of the i386 and amd64 builders are down
<Resistance> or in this case disabled
<Resistance> ignore the i386 part, its the amd64s that are down
<lifeless> I'm not aware of anything directly affecting the build farm
<Resistance> lifeless:  https://launchpad.net/builders
<Resistance> notice the PPA builders under the AMD category
<Resistance> ignore the working builds
<Resistance> the rest of them seem to be disabled
<lifeless> Resistance: I understand, as I say, I'm not aware of anything specific in this category
<Resistance> *shrugs*
<Resistance> oh well i'll just wait...
<Resistance> semi impatiently...
<Resistance> but i'll wait :P
<falktx> hey there
<falktx> I need help
<falktx> launchpad rss posted twice
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/kxstudio/+announcements
<falktx> I don't see a way to delete the double/second post
<falktx> can someone help?
<falktx> oh, found it...
<falktx> very strange position, not easy to find...
<falktx> sorry for the noise
<EvilResistance> what noise :P
#launchpad 2011-12-07
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<EvilResistance> wgrant:  so the builders for archive and ppa are both back online?
<EvilResistance> (granted the build/publish backlog is insane)
<wgrant> EvilResistance: Yeah, the publishers are catching up with the backlog, and things are building again.
<phillw> wgrant: is there a reason we cannot admin people yet?
<wgrant> phillw: I'm not sure what you mean.
<phillw> wgrant: I have a ticket booked, which I will need answering eventually, but I've made my Head of Dev a member on a couple of channels he really needs access to, but I cannot make him admin, even though I am myself?
<wgrant> phillw: On a couple of Launchpad teams?
<phillw> yeah.
<wgrant> Only the team owner can promote members to admins.
<wgrant> This has been the case for about 6 years, but I changed that yesterday.
<wgrant> So from next week admins will be able to make other people admins.
<phillw> wgrant: thanks for that. We'll simply file for them to be deleted as the owner / senior admin is the cause of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/181112 but, we are Borg, we will adapt :)
<wgrant> phillw: Could you specify the teams?
<micahg> wgrant: I was curious about that, the bug seemed to imply that the previous behavior was correct
<wgrant> As maxb asks.
<wgrant> micahg: About admins not being able to promote admins?
<micahg> wgrant: yes, sorry
<wgrant> micahg: It was deliberate, certainly.
<wgrant> micahg: But it depends how you define "correct".
<phillw> wgrant: It's not been a fun day, #speechcontrol was handed over to #SII a while back http://pastebin.com/1T5FSEGt  Then two days ago my junior admin went on a spamming spree. I have regained control of #freenode areas, but we cannot regain LP ones.
<wgrant> phillw: Reply to the question on LP with the team URLs and owner URL.
<wgrant> (also, that paste doesn't seem to exist)
<micahg> wgrant: admins can't change owners though, right?
<wgrant> micahg: Right.
<phillw> wgrant: soz, it hit spam filter http://pastebin.com/1T5FSEGt
<micahg> ok, it should be fine then, the owner can always can an abusive admin
<wgrant> micahg: The admins can completely destroy the team already anyway, if they're really abusive.
<micahg> I guess that's true
<phillw> micahg: you have NO idea how hard this hurting me to have had a young admin who I trusted impleccitealy go bad. I've had remove his admin access to google educational systems.
<EvilResistance> micahg:  wgrant:  I assume that, if a package has the same name, but has different versions in different releases within a PPA, then both version will be shown?
<EvilResistance> for example, 1.2.1 in natty, and 1.3.3 in oneiric will be shown separately?
<wgrant> EvilResistance: Yes.
<phillw> We'll just send out another email alert to say those LP areas are no longer available...
<phillw> *well* not available, not be used nor trusted.
<phillw> wgrant: did you get it this time?
<wgrant> phillw: I did.
<wgrant> You need to add details to the question before we can transfer the team.
<phillw> wgrant: can you either PM me, or email me on phillw@thesii.org
<wgrant> phillw: Hmm? You haven't mentioned the team name or the username of the person who is being problematic.
<wgrant> You need to put that in the question that you filed before we can work out what to do.
<spm> wgrant: phillw: if we can get the team/user names sorted; I'll action that immediately.
<phillw> wgrant: michealH@thesii.org, also was know MH0@thesii.org - his cloaks have been removed.
<EvilResistance> why do i know that identification...
<phillw> Sorry, his cloaks were @SII ... we'd not long had it authorised
<EvilResistance> OH!  THATS why.
 * EvilResistance recognizes the user
<phillw> EvilResistance: you tell me, I had a couple of days ill and all hell let loose.
<wgrant> phillw: I still don't know which teams you're talking about.
<EvilResistance> phillw:  he decided to abuse authority as a staff role in the TrekWeb group
<EvilResistance> he immediately lost his access, so...
<EvilResistance> :p
<phillw> he also kicked off on TouchLay, and then kicked of on SII against our head trustee.
<EvilResistance> mmm
<phillw> There is a debate for him to be k-lined from #freenode, but that, is not actually my current problem.
<EvilResistance> heh
<EvilResistance> i take it that debate is amongst staffers
<EvilResistance> :P
<phillw> thanks.
<EvilResistance> phillw:  can i throw ya a /query?
<phillw> by all means
<wgrant> phillw: Can you link me to the problematic teams?
<wgrant> And the problematic user?
<wgrant> In LP?
<phillw> it is the old Speech Control team, that went all the way to ubuntu council. That team was re-assigned to Abhijit, who just could not get devs to stay there after what had happened. I asked that he allocate it over to stay dormant until there were enough devs to ressurect it.
<phillw> There are also some areas of SII which I am a trustee of that I do not have access to.
<EvilResistance> phillw:  you have a privmsg ;P
<wgrant> phillw: You need to put team URLs, abusive person URLs, and relevant evidence supporting your request (eg. that paste) in the question./
<phillw> wgrant: and anyother staffers... would you please /join #sii-lp thanks
<maxb> phillw: Launchpad has a process for handling user requests - it is the answers.launchpad.net part of the site. Please use the existing process, as you've been asked
<maxb> I appreciate you've been landed in a bad situation, but right now you're rambling around the topic without providing the necessary information for it to actually be actioned
<EvilResistance> i take it personal (non-team) PPAs can't be made private without some kind of fee/payment to canonical/LaunchPad ?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we're currently reevaluating how we want to do things but at the moment its private==proprietary, and we charge for proprietary usage
* jtv-eat changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<phillw> Hi launchpad, we had a little session earlier, it does appear that we missed one LP area being transfferred over. I'm really sorry about this & know that you guys are up to your eyeballs in other stuff. It's just a simple re-assign to new owner if anyone is about. Thanks.
<lifeless> phillw: add it to the question please
<wgrant> Bah, ~speechcontrolteam?
<wgrant> Indeed, I missed one.
<phillw> wgrant: by the way, if it makes you feel any better, I did tell off my head of dev for vanishing while we were doing this :)
<wgrant> phillw: That should be fixed now.
<phillw> wgrant: you would need to PM for his excuse, I could not state it open channel, but he did have a decent reason :P
<wgrant> Heh
<phillw> The Female of the specious is deadlier than the male
<EvilResistance> lifeless:  any specifics on the cost, out of curiosity?
<EvilResistance> lifeless:  i've got my employer asking me, since i'm an Ubuntu/Launchpad user, about private ppas :/
<lifeless> a standard project yearly cost gets you unlimited private ppas
<lifeless> (within reason :P)
<lifeless> EvilResistance: https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
 * phillw ::SIGH:: but here is the question (03:31:59) JackyAlcine: Well, from there, can wgrant change that project from Micheal to you or myself? the registration name?
<wgrant> phillw: The "Registered $DATE by $PERSON" confers no privileges, and can't be changed.
<wgrant> The Maintainer field on the project page is the owner of the project.
<phillw> wgrant: can you pop back into #sii-lp    ... please?
<ahasenack> is launchpad still a bit flaky? I'm getting timeouts just by going to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wgrant> ahasenack: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<wgrant> That page is known to be one of our slowest pages, because of the insane number of bugs that Ubuntu has.
<wgrant> Ah, hmm.
<wgrant> ahasenack: It should work if you leave launchpad-beta-testers. There's a performance regression in the beta bug listings.
<ahasenack> wgrant: ah, thanks
<wgrant> Bug #901122, bug #901124
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901122 in Launchpad itself "New bug listings need to preload more attributes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901124 in Launchpad itself "New bug listings get length of collection twice" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901124
<YokoZar> dput by sftp broken?  launchpad refusing ssh connections
<wgrant> YokoZar: It's back now.
<wgrant> I suspect an upgrade ran late.
<YokoZar> wgrant: That was fast :)
<micahg> are branch e-mails delayed ATM?
<wgrant> micahg: There are occasionally delays of 10 or so minutes around this time.
<micahg> I'm at 25+
<YokoZar> wgrant: actually now I'm getting this error:  Permission denied (publickey).
<micahg> wgrant: the LP interface is updated, so they've been parsed
<wgrant> YokoZar: Indeed, something is broken.
 * wgrant investigates.
<wgrant> YokoZar: Should be happy now.
<YokoZar> wgrant: Seems so.  Thanks!
<czajkowski> aloha
<jtv> hello czajkowski
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<l3on> Hi all... what's the best way to get the list of packages in ubuntu by lplib ?
<jelmer> l3on: hi
<jelmer> l3on: binary or source ?
<jelmer> l3on: probably lp.distributions["ubuntu"].main_archive.getPublished{Sources,Binaries}()
<l3on> thanks jelmer ... binary :)
<l3on> ops,, I mean source :P
<Unskipp> hello , is here online any mentor from OpenIntents ?
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> it seems like http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs is timing out a lot, so I just did a quick API call to find out how many bugs are open for Ubuntu
<dholbach> it seems there are 0 status="Incomplete" bugs
<dholbach> that sounds a bit weird to me
<dholbach> and according to https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html it should be a valid bug status
<wgrant> dholbach: They appear as "Incomplete (with response)" and "Incomplete (without response)"
<dholbach> aha
<wgrant> It should reject plain "Incomplete"
<dholbach> shall I file a bug about that?
<wgrant> Please do.
<dholbach> thanks, will do
<wgrant> As for the timeouts, that's bug #901124 and bug #901122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901124 in Launchpad itself "New bug listings get length of collection twice" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901124
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901122 in Launchpad itself "New bug listings need to preload more attributes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901122
<wgrant> They should go away if you leave the beta team.
<dholbach> ahh, great
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
<dholbach> wgrant, bug 901203
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901203 in Launchpad itself ""Incomplete" is not a valid bug status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901203
<wgrant> dholbach: Thanks.
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> I have a need for unity to be able to programmatically copy packages between 2 ppas. Is there already a script doing that (and only copying the new packages from ppa B to ppa A?)
<bigjools> didrocks: see the api call "syncPackage"
<didrocks> bigjools: I think you meant copyPackage, isn't it? :)
<bigjools> didrocks: no
<bigjools> that doesn't work for PPAs (yet)
<didrocks> bigjools: hum, i don't find syncPackage in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html ?
<didrocks> (I would say syncSource ?)
<bigjools> didrocks: GAH,. synceSource, my bad
<bigjools> syncSource, even
<didrocks> bigjools: it seems to apply to archives only as well, isn't it? let me try in an ipython
<bigjools> didrocks: I don't understand the question
<didrocks> bigjools: from the API page it seems that the syncSource method is only for an "archive", like copyPackage, not for ppas. But it's probably me still not used to the REST api presentation :)
<bigjools> didrocks: PPAs are archives
<bigjools> copyPackage doesn't work if the target is a PPA, until I fix a way of doing failure notifications
<didrocks> bigjools: ah ok, excellent! So, it seems that's exactly what I wanted, thanks :)
<didrocks> bigjools: seems to work really well! Thanks again for the help :)
<bigjools> didrocks: np!
<bigjools> didrocks: bear in mind I want to deprecate that call though
<didrocks> bigjools: ok, for the syncPackage one?
<bigjools> didrocks: yes, it times out too much because it tries to do too much.  Well, syncSource is mostly ok, syncSources is the baddie.
<didrocks> bigjools: as I want to copy the whole ppa content (and don't really know what was already copied before), I think I will just use syncSource and loop on all packages anyway
<bigjools> didrocks: you say this is for Unity, what are you doing?
<didrocks> bigjools: basically, we have a "staging" ppa at https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<didrocks> we are then running checks on the whole content as soon as a new package arrives
<didrocks> when all check are ok, we want the whole staging content to be copied to https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<didrocks> (hum, not sure there is a programmatic way to get all the package's name in the ppa though)
<didrocks> sorry, was getPublishedSources, will use that :)
<bigjools> ok cool
<joey> danilos: ping
<joey> danilos: anyway to build this into the LP? :-)   https://wiki.linaro.org/Cycles/1112/Release/Dashboard
<danilos> joey, otp
<joey> danilos: no worries. expand out bugs and blueprints in there to see what I'm after.  I didn't create the format but it is very useful
<koliqi> Built successfully + automated build log filter detected the problem?
<apw> i am seeing terrible upload performance to upload.ubuntu.com currently?
<bdmurray> bug 910831
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 910831 could not be found
<bdmurray> bug 910381
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 910381 could not be found
<bdmurray> bug 901381
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901381 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "excepthook in gtk_ui.py should write a crash report instead of calling ubuntu-bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901381
<bdmurray> hm
<bdmurray> http://launchpad.net/bugs/901381
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 901381 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "excepthook in gtk_ui.py should write a crash report instead of calling ubuntu-bug" [Undecided,New]
<apw> bdmurray, that looks to be the bug matching the number at least
<bdmurray> apw: yeah for a moment there the http url wasn't working but the https did
<apw> bah this upload is going to take about 2 hours at the current rate ...
<bdmurray> anyway back to our regular program
<apw> is that something we know about ?
<bdmurray> what? http://l.net/bugs/NUMBER?
<bdmurray> I use that all the time and its been around forever
<apw> bdmurray, ahh yes, no we are talking at cross purposes
<apw> your entry into the discussion with bug numbers felt like you were after the bug for my issue, clearly a separate discussion
 * apw hastles is
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP App servers misbehaving - investigating ; Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-12-08
<Resistance> whats with my ppa build of a mysql backport continually being pushed back?  initial estimates were 3 hours, then 6 hours, and its now 6.25 hours since upload, and it still has a two hours until build time.
<wgrant> Resistance: The build queues are somewhat backlogged due to a major hardware failure yesterday.
<Resistance> wgrant:  that i'm aware of
<Resistance> exactly *how* backlogged are we talking?
<Resistance> because that was > 24 hours ago :/
<wgrant> Hmm, that's interesting.
<wgrant> Which build?
<Resistance> well the builds i submitted are just over 6 hours ago.  i highly doubt theres so much backlog that a > 24 hour period of time wouldnt have cleared that backlog.  https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/backports/+build/2993138 <-- i386, and https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/backports/+build/2993137 <-- amd64
<wgrant> Heh, there is :)
<Resistance> ...
<Resistance> then the question becomes whats the ETA on the clearing of said backlog?
<wgrant> We have a few builders off doing various other things until the weekend, so we have only barely enough capacity left. And with the ~12 hour backlog left by yesterday's failure...
<wgrant> Let me bump those builds up the queue a bit.
<wgrant> "Start in 1 minute"
<mardy> poolie: hi :-)
<mardy> poolie: if all development happens upstream (in git), does it still make sense to mirror the repository in bzr?
<poolie> well, it can make sense if you're getting some benefit out of it
<poolie> can you commit to the upstream branch?
<poolie> if the patch is really targetted to upstream and you can commit there, you might as well merge it to there directly
<poolie> using either bzr-git or git
<mardy> poolie: yes, I can commit upstream
<mardy> poolie: but there's always the possibility that upstream requests some modifications to the patch
<mardy> poolie: so I'm afraid that branches might diverge
<poolie> right
<poolie> so if there is really conceptually just one branch, it's better not to have two physical branches representing it
<poolie> because they can diverge
<mardy> poolie: in the upstream repository, I have a "ubuntu" branch which I control, and being in the same repository, I can take care of diversions more easily
<mardy> poolie: so, what I was doing till now, was just pulling from thisgit "ubuntu" branch into LP's bzr branch
<mardy> poolie: if people prefer to have the code in LP as well, is it possible to mark it as read-only?
<mardy> poolie: like, inhibit merge requests, or at least warn that they'll have to go upstream?
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> i think the easiest thing is to just take them upstream
<poolie> for instance get the 'download diff' url and pipe that into git apply-patch or similar
<poolie> then mark it merged
<poolie> it could be a bit smoother
<mardy> poolie: that's smooth enough
<poolie> there are a cluster of things we could improve around people who have made a proposal that's not quite in the right place
<poolie> eg based off or targeting the wrong branch
<mardy> poolie: is there a specific way to mark the repository as read-only, or is it just a matter of writing it in the project description?
<lifeless> mardy: what do you mean by readonly?
<mardy> lifeless: some form of indication to the LP user, which tells that merge requests should better be handle upstream
<mardy> *handled
<lifeless> so not readonly (as any non-owned branch is readonly), rather 'not primary'
<mardy> lifeless: yes, exactly
<lifeless> I think a reasonable bug would be to note that there isn't a way to do this today
<wgrant> If the dev focus branch is an import then it will already point upstream, at least a bit.
<wgrant> Is the dev focus branch not an import?
<mardy> wgrant: no, unfortunately (https://launchpad.net/bugs/878085)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878085 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during git import" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> Hah
<poolie> mardy, it would be useful if you say that on that bug, in case it helps jelmer
<poolie> he'll be online in a couple of hours
<mardy> poolie: good point, will do
<mrevell> Morning
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<keffie_jayx_> hello all
<keffie_jayx_> I am working on a daily-build ppa
<keffie_jayx_> I was wondering what happens to debian/changelog  when the merging of to branches happens. My guess it is not used at all
<dobey> keffie_jayx_: if two branches have the same files with different revision info, there is a conflict or divergence issue when you try to merge them
<Resistance> so question regarding PPAs and builds that have missing dependencies...
<bigjools> fire away
<Resistance> i fulfilled the dependency by uploading a package that is sufficient into the same PPA, and the dep-wait'd builds were automatically resubmitted.
<Resistance> is that normal?
<bigjools> yes, depwait builds are checked periodically
<Resistance> ah.  next question.
<Resistance> two days ago i'm aware hardware exploded on the librarian
<Resistance> exactly how much of a backlog did that generate?
<bigjools> see https://launchpad.net/builders
<Resistance> because it took 12 hours for the dependency on a dep-wait'd build to be built and published
<Resistance> (initial build time: 2 hours.  next:  6 hours.  next: 8 hours)
<bigjools> yes, that's about the backlog at the moment
<Resistance> (over a course of about 3 hours that's the time changes)
<Resistance> well technically unless the uploads system is suspended, its theoretically to get past the backlog, no?
<bigjools> it'll clear it in a day or so
<Resistance> i highly doubt that bigjools, considering that yesterday the queue was just over 300, and now its over 800 (i386)
<bigjools> Resistance: well if you don't believe me then that's your perogative
<james_w> is branch scanning on the blink?
<bigjools> james_w: not that I know of, how long has it been?
<james_w> just a couple of minutes: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/remove-ldd/+merge/84942
<james_w> four in fact
<james_w> the propsal should be marked as merged now I beleive
<james_w> there we go
<james_w> just needed some patience obviously :-)
<psusi> Curtis Gedak is the upstream maintainer of gparted, but lp shows the maintainer is registry administrators, and Curtis doesn't have permission to futz with bugs targeted to parted.  This is the right place to get that fixed right?
<bigjools> psusi: yes
<psusi> and also associate the upstream bug tracker with the project
<bigjools> psusi: I've made him maintainer
<bigjools> he can set the bug tracker now
<psusi> ahh, cool
<psusi> now, what exactly do you set the upstream bug pointer to? is http://gparted.org/bugs.php fine, or does it need a more specific url to do the automatic linking?
<bigjools> psusi: it offers you a selection of know bugtrackers
<bigjools> known*
<bigjools> so you tell it which type it is and put the URL in
<buzz_> 11 hour queue on launchpad builders again. it seems every time i upload to the ppa there is a massive delay. hard to support the ubuntu users like this. also no longer allowed to look at the https://launchpad.net/builders page ?
<bigjools> buzz_: some builders have been removed until saturday, the queue will be long until Sunday
<buzz_> :(
<bigjools> there is also a bug preventing users seeing /builders if it has a private recipe build on it
<Laney> hah, I was /just/ going to ask why that was
<colon_D> Hi I want my PPA package to build for lucid natty and oneiric, right now I have trafficserver (3.0.2-1ubuntu5) oneiric; urgency=low  -- if I change oneiric to unstable like I have seen others use what releases does that build against?
<bigjools> you need to modify the package version and re-upload for each release
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<colon_D> Ahh, OK.  Can I just dch -e and dput the resulting .source without conflict?
<bigjools> as long as you don;t upload the same file versions again
<bigjools> most people put the series name in the version
<colon_D> that would be wise -- thanks bigjools :-)
<dchilton> hi.  when I wget a file to my linux box, no problems -- unless it's from launchpad.  then, I get a message: "Resolving launchpadlibrarian.net (launchpadlibrarian.net)... failed: Name or service not known.; wget: unable to resolve host address `launchpadlibrarian.net'"
<dchilton> here's the detail from @shell -> http://pastebin.com/gQMGVeLd .  not at all sure what to do here ... :-/
<lifeless> what does
<lifeless> host launchpadlibrarian.net
<lifeless> output for you?
<lifeless> and whats in your resolv.conf
<dchilton> lifeless: host launchpadlibrarian.net --> launchpadlibrarian.net has address 91.189.89.228; launchpadlibrarian.net has address 91.189.89.229
<lifeless> looks correct
<ams_cs> I'm having trouble uploading a release file to LP
<lifeless> so, resolving works
<lifeless> dchilton: wget should get the same result
<dchilton> lifeless: resolv.conf contins -> "nameserver     208.201.224.11; nameserver     208.201.224.33"
<dchilton> lifeless: i'd think so too, but, well, it appears not to ...
<lifeless> ams_cs: some details might help us sort that out :P
<ams_cs> :)
<lifeless> dchilton: try wget http://208.201.224.33/83787268/libmemcached-1.0.2.tar.gz
<dchilton> lifeless: er, from my DNS server?
<lifeless> no from the machine that is doing wget
<ams_cs> I'm trying to upload a 70MB file to https://launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/4.6/4.6-2011.12/
<dchilton> lifeless: 208.201.224.33 is a dns server ... why try to get a file FROM it?
<lifeless> oh bah
<lifeless> I meant to put 91.189.89.228 in as the ip
<lifeless>  / host
<dchilton> heh ... sec
<ams_cs> it's failed 5 times already - gets to 100% and then gives the normal launchpad error "please contact #launchpad" if it persists
<dchilton> lifeless: same thing -> Resolving launchpadlibrarian.net (launchpadlibrarian.net)... failed: Name or service not known.
<lifeless> ams_cs: does it give an OOPS id ?
<ams_cs> the other file I had to upload today went through on the second attempt, but this one not
<lifeless> dchilton: huh? you put an ip address in and it still ends up on the hostname ?
<ams_cs> lifeless: not sure, I'll have to wait and see if it fails again
<ams_cs> lifeless: currently 37% .....
<dchilton> lifeless: yup.
<dchilton> but only @ launchpad, it seems ... if i wget http://ip_address from elsewhere, no issues.
 * dchilton thinks a heavy, blunt 'computer repair tool' is called for ...
<lifeless> dchilton: I'm not sure how to diagnose this
<lifeless> if 'host launchpadlibrarian.net' works
<lifeless> then your network can resolve it correctly
<lifeless> and its a local issue
<dchilton> lifeless: sounds reasonable ... but a local launchpad-specific issue? rather weird, no?
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> strace might help
<lifeless> or maybe its your libproxy patch or something
<dchilton> lifeless: doubt it, but who knows.  got some things to try.  gonna clear every dns-related cache i can find, and do this stepwise.  thanks.
<ams_cs> lifeless: upload failed again. no oops code, just the normal zero info page.
<ams_cs> lifeless: could it be my 0.5Mb upload speed causing a timeout?
<lifeless> ams_cs: can you get a screenshot of it ?
<ams_cs> lifeless: did you get the file transfer notification?
<lifeless> ams_cs: the what now?
<ams_cs> lifeless: Xchat has a "Send File" option on the context menu attached to your name. It claims to be offerring you a file, although you're clearly not downloading it
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> IRC file transfer is a terrible idea
<lifeless> firewalled off for security.
<ams_cs> lifeless: any other suggestions how to post an image?
<lifeless> ams_cs: attach it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/194558
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Critical,Triaged]
<ams_cs> lifeless: done
<lifeless> ams_cs: ok, I believe that that is ha_proxy
<lifeless> which fits our current theory of the issue
<lifeless> after you upload the file, it has to be uploaded again internally
<ams_cs> How can I get around it?
<lifeless> make your releases smaller
<lifeless> ><
<lifeless> this is critical and escalated
<ams_cs> yeah, the bazaar guys said the same about our sourcebase
<lifeless> its one of what, 8 or so bugs we're working on as a top priority
<ams_cs> my next experiment was going to be to upload it to another location, and then push it to LP from there at a faster rate. Is that likely to make a difference?
<lifeless> I don't htink it will
<lifeless> what happens is this
<lifeless> you upload to apache
<lifeless> apache opens a connection to haproxy
<lifeless> ha proxy to launchpad
<lifeless> while you upload it streams through these three systems
<lifeless> launchpad buffers it on the appserver.
<lifeless> then at the end of the upload, haproxy starts a 20 second timer
<lifeless> the appserver starts uploading it to the librarian immediately.
<lifeless> That takes (e.g.) 21 seconds
<lifeless> haproxy says 'fail' and shows that brief error
<lifeless> then the appserver finishes the upload, and it goes to record it, but the timeout code kicks in, and it errors in the appserver too.
<ams_cs> hum, we've been uploading releases this size every month for months now
<lifeless> yes, you can see that any variation in the datacentre performance can take you across that critical timing window
<lifeless> we've had this bug report open for a while
<lifeless> only recently identified it as systemic and promoted it to high-priority
<lifeless> is your LP user id ams_cs ?
<ams_cs> phone
<lifeless> ah, ams-code* will find it
<lifeless> OOPS-4b0ab86f20d7ed924c038bb819ae2172
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=4b0ab86f20d7ed924c038bb819ae2172
<lifeless> nope, thats just a timeout :(
<lifeless> still looking
<ams_cs> lifeless: back now, yes my username is ams-codesourcery
<lifeless> I'm doing a search to see if there is any evidence about the server side behaviour
<ams_cs> lifeless: the upload has just completed
<lifeless> ams_cs: congrats
<ams_cs> lifeless: I uploaded it to another machine, as I said. from there it only took 20 seconds or so (instead of 20 mins from my machine) and worked first time
<lifeless> ams_cs: I'm fairly sure upload speed doesn't count into this
<lifeless> ams_cs: tell me something though, if you can
<ams_cs> could be just coincidence
<lifeless> ams_cs: after your browser stopped sending content, how long before the error appears
<ams_cs> lifeless: errr, not long, it's not instantaneous though. hard to tell what else is going on in the background. maybe 10 seconds. I wasn't really timing it
<lifeless> ams_cs: thanks
<lifeless> ams_cs: that helps
<ams_cs> lifeless: oh one other difference: my local upload was from Chrome; my remote upload was from Firefox
<ams_cs> chrome 16.0.912.59 beta  vs.  firefox 3.6.22
<lifeless> the only timeout oopses I've found for you so far
<lifeless> are on a merge proposal
<lifeless> ams_cs: 3 timeouts affected you today
<lifeless> ams_cs: none matching the upload ><
<ams_cs> I had some timeouts viewing bazaar history
<lifeless> they aren't instrumented yet
<lifeless> I might get that done today
<lifeless> so we have data.
<ams_cs> bzr timeouts?
<ams_cs> we get lots of those. bzr hates gcc
<poolie> on what page?
<ams_cs> https://code.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro  - "This branch has not been scanned yet" means it timedout trying to do it.
<ams_cs> none of the merge requests or branch pages have working diffs either
<ams_cs> poolie: it's not really bzr but launchpad being impatient I think, but bzr does make a meal of it
<Forage> launchpad allows you to copy packages from specific ppa's, though I can't seem to find a way to copy an older release of a package released by a ppa. Is this possible to do somehow?
<poolie> if it's been replaced in that ppa, it's
<poolie> gnoe
<poolie> *gone
<lifeless> Forage: I don't think we have a UI for that
<Forage> darn...
<lifeless> poolie: not entirely :)
<lifeless> poolie: they do go from the archive, thats for sure
<Forage> is some URL trickery possible?
<lifeless> Forage: not to do a copy
<lifeless> Forage: you may be able to dig around and find the old package files though
<Forage> I'd like to get the following package: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa/+build/2846124
<lifeless> Forage: should just be able to wget those debs
<Forage> and then re-upload them?
<lifeless> well, you can get the source package and reupload it yes
<Forage> would that require me changing the version as well?
<lifeless> the binaries will have to rebuild in the new ppa
<lifeless> it shouldn't
<wgrant> Forage: On the usual copy page (+copy-packages), search for Superseded packages.
<wgrant> Forage: We delete them after a week or so, but if they're recent you can still copy them.
<Forage> as far as I can tell they are gone then: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<Forage> no mention of Superseded
<wgrant> Forage: There's a filter at the top
<wgrant> Change Published to Superseded.
<Forage> ah!
<wgrant> The binaries are still shown on the build page, so it should be copiable.
<Forage> lovely, it is!
<Forage> cheers
<Forage> sorry, launchpad is a bit of a maze to me
<nuclearbob> is this the right place for questions about the launchpad api?
<wgrant> nuclearbob: It is indeed.
<nuclearbob> wgrant: super.  I'm trying to find out how to get the reporter of a bug once I've got the url or resource for the bug
<wgrant> nuclearbob: The'
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> That's bug.owner
<wgrant> Not to be confused with bug_task.owner, which is the creator of a specific task.
<wgrant> They'll be the same for bugs with a single task, but may be different if there are multiple tasks.
<nuclearbob> so if I create a bug, and then it gets assigned to someone else, bug.owner is me, but bug_task.owner is the new assignee?
<wgrant> No. bug_task.assignee is the new assignee. bug_task.owner is still you.
<nuclearbob> okay, thanks
<wgrant> But if I come along to that bug and say it also affects dpkg in Ubuntu, the dpkg in Ubuntu task's owner is me.
<nuclearbob> okay, good to know
<Forage> I'm a bit lost on the version numbering of a package. Suppose there's now a version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 provided by ubuntu. I want to update to a newer upstream release. Should I version it 1.2.4-0ppa1, 1.2.4-1ppa1 or 1.2.4-0ubuntu1ppa1?
<wgrant> Forage: 1.2.4-0ppa1
<wgrant> Forage: The first number after the - is the Debian version.
<wgrant> For a package that's not in Debian, that's always -0.
<Forage> ah, ok
<wgrant> -0ubuntu1 is the first Ubuntu version. -0ubuntu1ppa1 is greater than that, which you don't want.
<wgrant> Because an official Ubuntu version should probably supersede your package.
<Forage> I was in doubt because I was not sure 1.2.4-0ppa1 would get replaced by 1.2.4-0ubuntu1
<Forage> if ubuntu happens to do the update later on
<Forage> how long does it take for a dput ppa upload to show up on the site?
<wgrant> Forage: Up to 5 minutes.
<Forage> ok, cool. Too short for a game of HoN though :-(
<wgrant> Heh
<Forage> ah, the building will take longer
<wgrant> Yeah, the queues are a bit long at the moment.
<wgrant> See /topic :)
<mtaylor> I'm trying to get translations importing set up for a python project which does not store the .pot file in the tree
<mtaylor> I've done that for another project - but I have no recollection of _how_
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> anyone know why an amd64 build would be processed faster than an i386 build?
<mwhudson> _all packages are built on i386 (i think?) so they can be more loaded
<wgrant> Right.
<Resistance> wow, really?  it took almost an hour and a half to compile php5(backport i'm doing) ?
<Resistance> geez
<Resistance> ah that explains why the _all packages i have were only built on an i386 builder
<mwhudson> oh you mean build time vs waiting time?
<Resistance> no actually
<Resistance> (although i am amazed at how long it took for php5.5 to actually build ;P)
<mwhudson> the queue is estimated at 11 hours currently so don't complain too much about 1.5 hours :)
<Resistance> well the thing was in the builders for over 24 hours before it built, and then dep-waited.
<Resistance> it took almost another 24 to actually get to the amd64 build
<Resistance> (thankfuloly its running the i386 build now)
<Resistance> so overall, it was in the queue for 40 hours before it started getting processed at all
<mwhudson> ugh
#launchpad 2011-12-09
<mitchell`> aloha.
<mitchell`> When filing a bug report on Launchpad, are there any markdown-style formatting options?
<mitchell`> For example if I want to mark something as a code block?
<mitchell`> The help system and links on the page reveal nothing, but I thought I'd ask.
<lifeless> not yet, poolie has a branch in progress that will add this
<mitchell`> cool
<mitchell`> thanks :)
<effie_jayx> dobey: I mean to merge the debian directory from one branch with the source from upstream to build  the package
<effie_jayx> but what happens to debian/changelog, does it stay untouched?
<Laney> bigjools: we just tried a sponsored sync & it seems to have worked well, thanks! the only thing we've noticed besides UI is that the sponsoree doesn't get email
<Laney> want a bug for that?
<bigjools> Laney: have they ever got email?
<bigjools> I mean, yes, please file a bug if you want something but I need to know if it's something that is missing from the old syncs
<bigjools> compared to old syncs I mean
<Laney> checking
<geser> IIRC I got accepted mails from sponsored syncs (when they got processed by an AA)
<bigjools> ok thanks
<Laney> you always got mail by virtue of the workflow being bug-based
<Laney> I don't remember if /soyuz/ sent you one
<geser> bigjools: will check my mail archive when I'm home to be sure
<bigjools> ok , cheers
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> bigjools: yeah, confirmed that you do
<Laney> bug #902114
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 902114 in Launchpad itself "When sponsoring using copyPackage, the sponsored person is not sent email from Soyuz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902114
<bigjools> thanks
<Laney> yw
<Forage> Are the builds still catching up after the failure? Or is there a different reason why my uploads have been waiting 15 hours so far?
<bigjools> we are missing some builders, they'll be back this weekend
<Forage> ah
<Forage> I assumed everything was back to normal again, or at least did not expect such a big delay
<Forage> by the way, if I look on the build status page, I get to see "Pending (2505)" as a status for each package. What does the 2505 mean? Is it a status code or e.g. position in a queue?
<bigjools> it's the score
<bigjools> the queue is not revealed anywhere, but it's based on the score and the order of entry
<dobey> effie_jayx: in recipe builds? no, it is updated with an automated entry at time of build, but the bzr repository itself is not modified
<glen> hi, can i somehow add links to mailing lists of teams to project page?
<glen> i.e i'd like to have on project page: https://launchpad.net/eventum two lists
<glen> https://launchpad.net/~eventum-developers and https://launchpad.net/~eventum-users
<glen> is it possible?
<glen> currently i added as text to project description
<SpamapS> is there a bug in bug search right now?
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=ubuntu-server&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.affects_me.used=&field.tag=-notserv&field.tags_c
<SpamapS> That should only show bugs with ubuntu-server as the bug supervisor
<SpamapS> but its showing *all* bugs in Ubuntu that are New/Undecided
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpamapS> Hm if I manually rebuild the search it works right..
<SpamapS> but the only difference seems to be adding &orderby=-importance
<lifeless> well, the search you want is timing out
<SpamapS> It has worked a few times for me
<SpamapS> and timed out a couple as well ;)
<SpamapS> without a bug importance, it times out a lot more
<SpamapS> like, always
<SpamapS> :-/
<SpamapS> OOPS-e8a2841c618a6644cb0281502950af4a
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=e8a2841c618a6644cb0281502950af4a
<lifeless> SpamapS: you can look at the oops yourself :)
<SpamapS> lifeless: that is *seriously* nice
<SpamapS> wow
 * SpamapS is distracted by the wonder of closed loop error inspection
<lifeless> duh :P why do you think I spent such time on this :)
<SpamapS> figured you were bored ;)
<SpamapS> So, is it the addition of the order by that is causing this problem? The server team has been using this particular search for at least 20 months..
<christoph_debian> hi! is there somewhere a confortable way to say "this package in sid/preceise builds fine in $someolder-ubuntu please build it in my ppa" without creating a handfull of different version/distribution uploads?
<SpamapS> ORDER BY BugTask.datecreated LIMIT 76 OFFSET 0'
<SpamapS> wouldn't bug ID be more efficient? :-P
<lifeless> SpamapS: there is a bug for tjis
<SpamapS> christoph_debian: you may be interested in the 'backportpackage' script which will take any .dsc and spray it out to as many releases as you want, automatically uploading to PPA :)
<lifeless> SpamapS: short story, something went over a threshold and the planner went nuts
<SpamapS> lifeless: that is a pretty gnarly SQL statement.. ;)
<SpamapS> WHERE BugTask.assignee IN (SELECT team FROM teams)
<SpamapS> that in particular seems like it might cause fits
<SpamapS> Oh wait thats a subselect
<SpamapS> oi
<lifeless> welcome to the mire that is LP bug search
<lifeless> SpamapS: teams is a CTE
<lifeless> SpamapS: not a subselect
<SpamapS> I don't speak deep SQL-eze
<lifeless> common table expression
<SpamapS> "one of those things that you can shoot yourself in the foot with"
<lifeless> think 'inlinable function'
<SpamapS> So, when are we moving to Solandra ? ;-)
<SpamapS> lifeless: seriously, SQL's ad-hoc capability is a blessing and a curse.. is there any plan to go to a more scalable search method? SOLR would eat this for breakfast.
<lifeless> I know
<lifeless> yes there are, but no staff time to do it
<christoph_debian> SpamapS: indeed that works
<lifeless> SpamapS: notice at the bottom - we get tracebacks for each action
<lifeless> SpamapS: so we can tell what triggered it
<lifeless> :)
 * lifeless smugs
<christoph_debian> hm no not that way "PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket."
<lifeless> SpamapS: so what is this a search of (in english)
<lifeless>  Limit  (cost=6159595.53..6159595.72 rows=76 width=925) (actual time=27815.295..27815.320 rows=76 loops=1)
<SpamapS> lifeless: all bugs marked new on packages that have ubuntu-server as bug supervisor
<lifeless> righto, this is the one daviey had blow up last week
<christoph_debian> this backportpackage doesn't accept a pocket name if one doesn't directly upload it seems
<SpamapS> 27815, is that seconds? so .. only 7 hours
<lifeless> SpamapS: http://explain.depesz.com/s/CQn
<lifeless> SpamapS: bug 892820
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 892820 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on Distribution:+bugs searching by bug supervisor" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892820
<SpamapS> lifeless: so there is evil in ordering.. wouldn't ordering by whatever the clustered key of the table is be the most efficient method?
<lifeless> SpamapS: pg doesn't cluster
<christoph_debian> d backportpackage also doesn't support supplying a different gpg key
<SpamapS> lifeless: at all? sad.
<lifeless> SpamapS: you can, manually, but it ages right away
<SpamapS> lifeless: thats one of the best tricks in InnoDB.. put the important stuff early in the PK and you can order by it.. lightning fast order by.
<lifeless> SpamapS: bug heat, for instance, causes a rewrite of every bug tuple every few days
<lifeless> SpamapS: we can do lightning fast order by - we can - the problem here isn't order by being costly
<SpamapS> sort + nested loop then?
<lifeless> SpamapS: look at the plan
<SpamapS> lifeless: I have zero knowledge of tuning pg queries
<lifeless> note the seq scan on bug task *inside* an inner loop
<SpamapS> its like op ork gleep ..
<SpamapS> OOH
<lifeless> now
<lifeless> its throwing that into a hash
<SpamapS> That I grok. Yes, scans are bad, mmkay
<lifeless> the table scan is crazy
<lifeless> there are 194 bugs matching your criteria
<SpamapS> Yeah
<SpamapS> part of the reason we may not have seen this before is we usually kept that number < 30
<lifeless> no, its because its making bad predictions
<SpamapS> well I was thinking maybe the prediction was different w/ 30
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> your url is different somehow
<lifeless> the ss CTE is gone
<lifeless> the url in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/892820 may work if you leave the bug listing beta
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 892820 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on Distribution:+bugs searching by bug supervisor" [Critical,In progress]
<lifeless> SpamapS: that search, can I get a screenshot of you setting it up on the advanced search page or something ?
<SpamapS> lifeless: is it enough to say that the only changes to the default are to make sure only status 'New' is checked, and type in 'ubuntu-server' as the bug supervisor?
<SpamapS> lifeless: thats exactly what I've just done to reproduce it.
<lifeless> SpamapS: let me see
<lifeless> SpamapS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu timed out. Not a win.
<SpamapS> lifeless: seems that even getting more specific.. only bugs with NEW and UNDECIDED ... times out. :(
<SpamapS> OOPS-090c23f65f06474b1dab9c4b998ff34f
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=090c23f65f06474b1dab9c4b998ff34f
<SpamapS> wait that one isn't fair. ;)
<SpamapS> OOPS-5e15e62026c1471f9750455874cb0482
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5e15e62026c1471f9750455874cb0482
<Forage> I got my first build on launchpad and it failed to compile. According to the received e-mail I was free to "contact a member of the Launchpad Buildd Administrators team" for help. Does this channel count? :-D
<Forage> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/87089367/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.empathy_3.2.2-0ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Forage> As far as I can tell it failed at "FAILED [dpkg-buildpackage died]"
<Forage> The question is why
<Forage> Is it the two "undefined reference to" messages before or is "dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2" a separate error?
<Forage> the two "undefined reference to" don't look like real errors
<Duditz> hi all! please, after I do launchpad actions, when my karma is updated?
<Duditz> .
<dobey> Forage: the undefined reference errors are the problem
<Forage> hmm, not good then
<Forage> that would mean the source contains bugs, doesn't it?
<Forage> I can't imagine it's a dependency or build issue
<dobey> maybe
<Forage> or maybe outdated patches
<dobey> it's not linking to an X lib
<Forage> hmm, no additional patches touching that file
<Forage> bleh, can't find it
<Forage> why is it that whenever I "just" want to give something a try, stuff is going wrong in a weird way?
<Forage> x11 is linked as far as I can tell, and no changes where made in that area to make it break
<micahg> Forage: #ubuntu-packaging would probably be more appropriate since it's an issue with the packaging and not the PPA itself
<Forage> micahg: thanks for the hint, I'll give it a try
<Forage> I tried xclaesse as well, since he did some empathy packaging for the telepathy ppa already, but he's afk
#launchpad 2011-12-10
<EvilResistance> can someone help me reverse an upload to a PPA?  i accidentially put in the wrong PPA address for dput when uploading a version of ZNC (which i modified) to the PPA, instead of sending it to the *correct* ppa, and i need to reverse it back to the last-uploaded version
<EvilResistance> i cancelled the builds for that upload, but i still need to reverse said upload
<wgrant> EvilResistance: Delete the package, then copy the old one (you'll need to change the Published selector to Superseded on +copy-packages)
<EvilResistance> define "copy the old one"
<EvilResistance> won't a delete on the uploaded version remove the older version?
<EvilResistance> as well*
<EvilResistance> oh there it is
<EvilResistance> i see
<EvilResistance> actually
<EvilResistance> that didnt work :/
<EvilResistance> whatever, the version of the package i have for natty and the version i have for oneiric are basically the same
<EvilResistance> *copies the natty version back*
<wgrant> Why didn't it work?
<EvilResistance> it wouldnt let me copy it in
<wgrant> Why not>
<EvilResistance> said the source already existed in the PPA
<wgrant> Did you tell it to copy binaries too?>
<EvilResistance> nope.
<EvilResistance> in any case
<EvilResistance> what i did now
<wgrant> You have to.
<EvilResistance> is i got it fixed by copying in the binaries from the repository i copied the binaries to after buildinbg
<wgrant> You can't build the same binaries twice in one PPA -- it would create conflicting files.
<EvilResistance> (one PPA for staging, one for deploying)
<EvilResistance> in any case, its working now...
<ajf_> is there any way to run autogen/autotools in a launchpad ppa recipe? I have everything including the debian/ packaging info in the repository, is the only way to get it to build to merge it with a seperate -build repo I need to sync every time I change the configure.ac? I was hoping to maintain just one repository.
<ajf_> it works locally, but launchpad doesn't let me use the 'run' command in the bzr-builder recipe
<tumbleweed> ajf_: why not autogen at build time?
 * tumbleweed waves dh_autoreconf at ajf_ 
<ajf_> Ah excellent, thank you.
<const> ajf_: in your official packages please don't do that
<const> ajf_: its better to include the configure script in your official releases
#launchpad 2011-12-11
<falktx> hey
<falktx> question - how I can get a private PPA?
<falktx> or is that for ubuntu (as project) only?
<egon> is the hardware failure affecting bazaar as well?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> if you have an issue with bazaar.launchpad.net, its separate
<egon> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<lifeless> what url ?
<egon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/linux/2.6/files
<lifeless> ok, linux is pretty big
<lifeless> so its just slow the first time. Try now
<egon> ahh.. a few tries.. that's better.
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> we're working on this generally - I just added instrumentation to record every request that is slower than 7 seconds on friday
<lifeless> so we'll have some data to work with
<egon> 502 : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/linux/2.6/revision/39914?remember=39914
<lifeless> I have to go afk - sorry
<orangey> hello!
<orangey> is there a way to get launchpad to only notify me re: various things happening through the day in a digest?
<orangey> instead of the hundred or so emails I get now?
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, how do I rebuild a previously cancelled build? I've uploaded a new package after that one but then realized that the new package does not fix an issue, so I now have three cancelled builds.
<Lekensteyn> nvm, I purged the repo and opened another one
<Ampelbein> Hi! Is it a bug or a feature that one can still build packages for Karmic Koala in a ppa (KK has been obsolete sine April 30th). Like https://launchpad.net/~dreibh/+archive/ppa/+build/2999550
<andol> Looks like lp:~osfs is adding people based on some kind of alphabetical order.
<andol> https://launchpad.net/~osfs/+members#active
<lifeless> Ampelbein: fairly sure that that is a bug. Care to file it ?
<Ampelbein> lifeless: Can do.
<lifeless> andol: could be. OTOH sabdfl is in it since it was made a month and a half ago
<lifeless> so possibly just an offline meeting or something established a list of folk to invite
<lifeless> andol: if you think its spam please open a ticket @ https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<cjohnston> If anyone is around, could you please look into https://launchpad.net/~osfs  - it seems as though the user has created a team and just adding everyone he sees to the team.
<lifeless> cjohnston: see backscroll
<lifeless> (or irclogs thiny)
<cjohnston> lifeless: lol.. ok.. I just joined.. looking on irclogs
<cjohnston> lifeless: gotcha... ya.. i got added.. with a bunch of other chris's at the same time..heh
<ajmitch> is there a way to make my lp account not be invited & added to random teams without my consent?
<lifeless> bug 239909
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 239909 in Launchpad itself "Team Administrator can arbitrarily add members without any action from the LP user" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239909
<ajmitch> the admin on ~osfs just added about 130 people to his team, looks to be mostly ~ubuntu-dev
<lifeless> see backlog
 * ajmitch wasn't awake enough to scroll up :)
#launchpad 2012-12-03
<jeremb> Hey guys, how can I activate arm builds for my PPA? It seems I can't find any up to date information about this..
<czajkowski> jeremb: do you work for canonical/linaro?
<jeremb> czajkowski: no
<czajkowski> jeremb: then currently we don't offer arm builds for people unless they fall into those two categories at present. we are currently reviewing this.
<jeremb> czajkowski: that's sad :( anyway thanks for your reply
<czajkowski> jeremb: as I said, it is being reviewed currently so maybe in the future.
<BarnabasDK> Am trying to build a PPA for a new *.so (PKCS11 driver for a cryptocard) but I am new to bzr. It seems to build and link just fine but the installation phase is missing some files
<BarnabasDK> http://pastebin.com/80sBt54C
<BarnabasDK> It seems to be header files for the dev package
<BarnabasDK> where exactly should the be from the build root of the project?
<kostja_osipov> hi, bzr branch lp:projectname gives me Permission denied (publickey)
<kostja_osipov> this is after I created a separate account on my Ubuntu to work with this project
<kostja_osipov> where should I look to fix this?
<kostja_osipov> ssh would pick up a wrong private key
<kostja_osipov> thanks! ;)
<czajkowski> kostja_osipov: what do you mean seperate account?
<kostja_osipov> unix account
<kostja_osipov> i created /home/launchpad for launchpad tasks
<kostja_osipov> and copied over  my .bazaar and .ssh/ dirs to /home/launchpad
<kostja_osipov> but for some reason ssh would pick up  a different private key
<kostja_osipov> so i patched .ssh/config
<czajkowski> mgz: ^^^ any idea
<kostja_osipov> and added an explicit mention of IdentityFile for host bazaar.launchpad.net
<kostja_osipov> this fixed it
<kostja_osipov> like this:
<kostja_osipov> host bazaar.launchpad.net
<kostja_osipov> hostname bazaar.launchpad.net
<kostja_osipov> user kostja
<kostja_osipov> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/launchpad.id_rsa
<kostja_osipov> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<mgz> czajkowski: remember the `ssh -vv USER@bazaar.launchpad.net` thing for problems like this, should make it clear the wrong key is being checked
<mgz> setting IdentityFile is the right thing.
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> kostja_osipov: ^^^
<ev> Hi. May I please have a PPA with ddebs and armhf support? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/215872
<czajkowski> ev: sure
<ev> czajkowski: thanks muchly!
<xnox> These builds are "stuck":
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/scratch/+build/4031890
<xnox> the other one already got killed.
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/scratch/+build/4031882
<czajkowski> xnox: 2 ticks just looking after ev request first
<czajkowski> xnox: do you want them cancelled or ??
<xnox> czajkowski: just kill them.
<xnox> czajkowski: it should built in less 10 minutes instead of hours.....
<czajkowski> ev: what was the name of the guy who did the lightning talk on bug status at last UDS
<ev> czajkowski: I'm not sure I know what you're talking about
<czajkowski> ev: he did a plennary talk on bug stats at uds in copenhagen
<ev> czajkowski: I may have missed that one
<ev> I missed a number of the plenaries
<czajkowski> ah
<mgz> ah, I know the one you mean. I might not have made a note of his name though, several speakers didn't really introduce themselves
<czajkowski> it was on the thursday as gone through the scheudle
<mgz> ev: the guy was also in your session talking about exports and doing things with R
<czajkowski> mgz: ev chris arges
<Masklinn> Couldn't find any info on answers, save for a 3 years-old one (which was negative): does launchpad have service hooks (is it able to send notifications on bzr push) or is it mandatory to poll it?
<Masklinn> aside from emails
<cmars232> hi there lp
<cmars232> how do I configure downloads in my lp project
<cmars232> i have a PPA for ubuntu, but if I want to make builds for other OSes, is there a place for those?
<TheLordOfTime> i assume i cannot change my Launchpad username if I have any PPAs active?
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: not without some help from LP admins
<soee> hi, is it possible to change lanunchapd account email ?
<mwhudson> soee: you might need to go to login.ubuntu.com to manage emails
<soee> mwhudson, i alreadygot it thank you anyway
<dobey> man it is annoying when people keep trying to import a branch that keeps failing
<cmars232> hi, how do I configure downloads for my project?
<cmars232> "
<cmars232> Downloads
<cmars232> konec does not have any download files registered with Launchpad.
<cmars232> " how do I register them?
<dobey> you create milestones, release them, and attach the file to the release
<dobey> or configure the series to look for downloads on an external site
<cmars232> ah, attached to a release! thanks!
#launchpad 2012-12-04
<jodh> Hi - I'd like to request a non-virt PPA builder for lp:upstart. The environment of the existing  PPA causes test failures that are not recreateable on any other system so we believe the issue may relate to Hardy and/or Xen somehow. See https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/+recipe/upstart-daily.
<jodh> Ideally, the PPA would be usable by all Canonical Foundation Team members.
<xnox> czajkowski: ^^^^
<xnox> is there a policy about non-virt ppa's? and what is the procedure for us to follow? Create ppa -> file question -> wait?
<soren> jodh: Is Hardy/Xen not a supported environment?
<jodh> soren: something is 'different' in this environment and that something is causing the upstart tests to fail reliably.
<soren> jodh: Understood.
<soren> jodh: My question remains the same, though :)
<jodh> soren: Upstart is very sensitive to kernel versions, etc and 3 people so far have attempted to identify the cause of the problem. So, it would be preferable if we could have a non-vm env unless anyone else can work out what is going on :=)
<jodh> soren: if by supported you are referring to upstart, I would say no as it doesn't work :) Certainly, not the new versions of upstart we are attempting to build currently.
<soren> jodh: Ok.
<jodh> can anybody comment on this request please?
<czajkowski> jodh: am offline sick todaym can you file a lp question please and maybe sinzui might be able to help
<jodh> czajkowski: sorry to hear that! will do, ta.
<sinzui> what does upstart have to do with launchpad?
<jodh> sinzui: nothing directly, but see above - we are unable to run the upstart tests successfully in a hardy+xen environment.
<jodh> czajkowski: impressed that I can select Cornish and Manx as languages when raising a question! :)
<sinzui> jodh, you should contact the upstart maintainer team or ask a question to the project: https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart
<jodh> sinzui: I am the Upstart maintainer.
<sinzui> Then you want to talk to Scott who has more experience with it
<jodh> sinzui: the problem we have is with the environment that the PPA builders provide - "something" appears to be different to every other environment Upstart successfully builds and runs in. We just don't know what :)
<jodh> sinzui: no - Scott is not involved with this.
<sinzui> hmm
<jodh> sinzui: so would you like me to continue raising this launchpad 'question'? We just need a non-virt PPA for upstart builds.
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson, what's the likelihood the username'll change if i have active PPAs?
<TheLordOfTime> (in regards to what I asked yesterday)
<sinzui> The people who could help are wgrant, bigjools and cjwatson. I think bigjools is here this week, but in Australia.
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: I would say it's fairly likely, but it needs manual intervention from what I understand
<sinzui> jodh, I would have to defer that to bigjools. We only allow teams with all Canonical staff to use non-virtual builders.
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson, and i would get their intervention by filing a question against Launchpad?
<sinzui> I will assign the question to him.
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: yes
<jodh> sinzui: ok. I'm requesting this for the Canonical Foundations Team, of which I am a member. My manager is aware of this issue and is happy to sponsor the request.
<sinzui> fab
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson, does my @ubuntu.com email address change/update automatically?
<TheLordOfTime> if a username change happens.  :P
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: eventually, but you may want to ask that along with your question
<TheLordOfTime> heh, i found an auto-generated user with my name... :P
<TheLordOfTime> because I accidentally mis-signed a maverick changelog xD
<tsimpson> you can merge the accounts
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<Adri2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+subscribedbugs times out here
<tsimpson> indeed OOPS-b3bda0265ac1164d949d9f9cf3c7199e
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b3bda0265ac1164d949d9f9cf3c7199e
<nxvl> hey, is there any page with information on how long it usually takes for a package to build in a ppa (as in waiting in queue before build starts)?
<wgrant> nxvl: You can see a current estimate of the queue depth on the RHS of https://launchpad.net/builders
<nxvl> wgrant: awesome, thanks!
#launchpad 2012-12-05
<TheLordOfTime> are the sysadmins ever online?  8 hours without a response... not entirely sure that's normal...
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: no help contact today
<TheLordOfTime> so that's normal then.
 * TheLordOfTime grumbles
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: it seems like your question was answered though
<TheLordOfTime> you mean my question in here about whether its possible to change username.
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<TheLordOfTime> but the user merge and username change requests, though, are on L:P
<TheLordOfTime> LP *
<TheLordOfTime> was kiunda curious why it wasn't handled, usually ~10 hours is what i've seen ti take for an answer to be given.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, keyboard's wonky again...
 * TheLordOfTime goes to get the secondary keyboard
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know what turnaround time for PPA-to-PPA binary copying is?
<TheLordOfTime> nevermind
<vivekimsit> I guys, I have this branch: lp:~vivekimsit/crmcon2opp/trunk, I want to continue my dev but rename this branch to something lp:~vivekimsit/crmcon2opp/old and continue my dev in lp:~vivekimsit/crmcon2opp/V6.1. How to do that?
<BearIBeer> Hi, anyone here?
<maxb> vivekimsit: You can rename branches using the 'Change details' link in the web UI
<BearIBeer> Hi All, I am a newbie to use launpad and I have a question.
<BearIBeer> I following someone's instructions to review the weblink https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix several times but I am still can not find out where to deploy the operations
<BearIBeer> modify totem by adding "Modified by $my_name" in the "About(A)"
<BearIBeer> Who can help me on this point?
<BearIBeer> Any one here?
<tumbleweed> 11:28 < BearIBeer> Hi All, I am a newbie to use launpad and I have a question. I following someone's instructions to  review the weblink https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix several times but I am still can not
<tumbleweed> err, didn't meant to paste that
<vivekimsit> Hi Guys! I have created a new project in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/openerp-sales-extra-addons
<vivekimsit> It says that the current focus of development is "trunk"!
<vivekimsit> However, I want to register a new branch to it, please give suggestions?
<vivekimsit> Any opinion?
<vivekimsit> Hi Guys! please tell me if there is some answer!
<vivekimsit> Hi guys! I have resgistered a new project with lp
<vivekimsit> how to proceed to add branches there?
<tumbleweed> vivekimsit: bzr push lp:~user/project/branchname
<vivekimsit> tumbleweed: It means if we have many module in a project, then they all go in the same branch?
<vivekimsit> How to add two diff branches to the same project? and with the same series
<jcollado> Hello. I cannot login into staging.launchpad.net because 2fa fails (despite it's working fine in launchpad.net).
<jcollado> I've tried to change login.ubuntu.com preferences to be asked for 2fa only when required, but it seems launchpad keeps asking for it.
<jcollado> Any advice?
<tumbleweed> vivekimsit: if you have a bunch of sub-projects, create a lp project group with sub-projects
<tumbleweed> vivekimsit: "branchname" can be anything
<tumbleweed> jcollado: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Why_doesn.27t_my_2F_login_work_on_staging.3F
<vivekimsit> tumbleweed: No, the project is same. but I have diff modules which can be downloaded separately, its like Project/(m1,m2,m3). I want that the modules can be pushed and pulled seperately
<jcollado> tumbleweed: Thanks a lot for the link. Indeed, it provides an answer to my problem.
<tumbleweed> vivekimsit: you can have as many branches as you want for each project. How you want to organise them is up to you
 * tumbleweed wonders why he's doing LP support...
<vivekimsit> tumbleweed: The same way I told you
<vivekimsit> tumbleweed: how you would have organized that?
<tumbleweed> vivekimsit: depends on the details
<vivekimsit> Project/(m1,m2,m3)
<czajkowski> vivekimsit: youc can always file a question on LP https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> jcollado: still having login issue on staging?
<jcollado> czajkowski: I've just logged in successfully. Adding a new device to login.stating.ubuntu.com worked perfectly.
<czajkowski> ok
<jcollado> One more question about staging. Should I be able to work with bzr branches?
<jcollado> I'm trying, for example, bzr branch lp://stating/utah and I get "not a branch" errors
<jcollado> even if that's the url it's displayed in stating.launchpad.net
<jcollado> I've tried in the past to play with bugs, but that's the first time I try with branches, so I'm not sure to what extend I can rely on staging.
<jcollado> For more information, I'm trying to write a configuration file for tarmac and test it before actually using it.
 * jcollado asks in #tarmac
<mpt> I would like to offer my respect and appreciation to whoever it was made a mis-pasted URL like <http://launchpad.net/bugs/http://launchpad.net/bugs/1084626> actually work.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084626 in Errors "Problem page should have a table view of instances" [Medium,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> hi, it seems my package is stuck : https://launchpad.net/builders/marid
<shadeslayer> this is a weird issue, i386 build gets stuck > cancel build > hit rebuild > builds fine
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/build/+build/4038404 I mean
 * shadeslayer hits cancel
<shadeslayer> and the build is stuck again
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/build/+build/4038404
<shadeslayer> would it be possible to get the build kicked to another builder?
<shadeslayer> it doesn't take more than 10 minutes to build it
<slank> I'm trying to authenticate to staging with the python library and it doesn't prompt me for credentials. How can I log out?
<ancoron_> Hi, I've got a problem fixing a wrong orig.tar.gz upload in my PPA - can someone help me?
#launchpad 2012-12-06
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<fear_no_art> join #ubuntu
<arthurlutz> hi, i'm trying to reset my password but launchpad tells me it does not know my email address
<arthurlutz> looking at https://launchpad.net/~arthur-lutz-logilab my collegue can see my (correct) email adress
<czajkowski> arthurlutz: is that the address you are using to login with ?
<arthurlutz> I am trying to reset the password
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, are you saying there might be multiple adresses on that account ?
<czajkowski> arthurlutz: no I'm just checking
<czajkowski> arthurlutz: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/51
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, that's what I tried (https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password)
<arthurlutz> the email says "This email address is however not associated with any Launchpad Login Service
<arthurlutz> accounts. "
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, my collegue tried the "contact this user" form and I didn't get his message
<czajkowski> arthurlutz: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=Arthur+Lutz&searchfor=all
<czajkowski> there seems to be a few accounts set up with that name
<arthurlutz> this is my work account I'm trying to use
<czajkowski> all with different addresses.
<arthurlutz> I also have a private account "arthur-lutz"
<arthurlutz> different email adresses
<czajkowski> do you use single sign on ?
<arthurlutz> my "leisure/personnal" account works fine
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, I think so
<arthurlutz> I've logged out of the other account
<czajkowski> well I suspect then it's logging you into another account and not the one you want
<arthurlutz> tried on different browsers etc
<czajkowski> as you have many accounts
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, "This email address is however not associated with any Launchpad Login Service accounts."
<arthurlutz> czajkowski, can you tell me what email adress is used on https://launchpad.net/~arthur-lutz-logilab ?
<czajkowski> arthurlutz: can you please pm me what you think it should be so I can confirm it please
<bac> czajkowski: welcome back.
<czajkowski> bac: thanks
<demosfere> hi , i'm having problems when importing my project from git , i get the following "This branch has not been imported yet."
<dobey> demosfere: that seems like a clear explanation. what's the problem? imports are on a queue and aren't instantaneous.
<demosfere> dobey: so , what i have to do?
<dobey> what is the name of the project?
<demosfere> swap
<dobey> it failed to import. looks like you got the url wrong perhaps
<demosfere> the link in set branch is this : https://github.com/drakemiller/swap
<dobey> your url doesn't have the ".git" at the end of it, as it should
<dobey> it needs to be https://github.com/drakemiller/swap.git
<demosfere> ok , i did changed it and nothing happened
<demosfere> dobey: any fix?
<dobey> The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible.
<dobey> wait :)
<demosfere> :) thanks
<czajkowski> demosfere: just be patient :)
<demosfere> czajkowski: i'll , but i thought that there is a problem :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<psusi> I followed the link from the Ubuntu package to the upstream landscape-project project, and am told I am not allowed here.  Misconfigured permissions?
<TheLordOfTime> psusi, private project perhaps?
<psusi> why would a project be private?
<benji> psusi: non-open/free projects can pay to use Launchpad
<ScottK> Or if they are Canonical projects (which Landscape is) they can be private for whatever reason.
<benji>   /who ScottK
<benji> heh
<benji> Now I know who you are.  Mwa ha ha!  ;)
<ScottK> Yes.  A member of https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<benji> That is one of my favorite LP teams.  I like the implied absurdism.
<psusi> I mean why would you want to hide the main project page?  the fact that the project exists isn't secret... pretty much everything about the project page is a public face... release announcements, and such
<ScottK> It might expose some valuable intellectual property.
<psusi> but... if you don't want it to be public, then don't make it an announcement?
<psusi> why make an announcement then flag it as private?
 * ScottK is not the right person to ask.
<maxb> Release announcement for a commercial project?
<psusi> the concept of privicy and an announcement seem... antithetical
<maxb> You might want to announce something only to authorized persons
<dobey> psusi: you got a link from where exactly, to the landscape-project page?
<psusi> dobey: it is linked to as the upstream project for the ubuntu package
<dobey> what package?
<psusi> landscape-client
<dobey> it actually links to landscape client, but it looks like lp shows the project group as well if it's in one
<dobey> which might be a bug
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/landscape-client isn't private is it?
<psusi> dobey: no, but it shows that is part of the landscape project and I clicked that link first and was surprised to see that the project is
<czajkowski> mpt: you're killing my inbox :)
<ancoron> Hi, I've got a problem fixing a wrong orig.tar.gz upload in my PPA - can someone help me?
<sinzui> ancoron, If you mean you uploaded the wrong version, Lp wont let you upload a replacement, even if you delete the packages
<sinzui> ancoron, common practice is to increment the version and upload a replacement
<ancoron> sinzui: thanx, that's the impression I get, but the PPA's are supposed to be experimental, so everything should be possible and the maintainer of the PPA is responsible to keep it consistent.
<ancoron> ...at least from my point of view...
<ancoron> so, is there a way to ask for a deletion of an orig.tar.gz somehow?
<sinzui> ancoron, yes I understand. The issue is that once published, the wrong version is in the wild, so users need to get the newer version. Allowing people to substitute version also allows for someone to compromise a package
<sinzui> There is no way delete Lp's publishing history
<ancoron> OK, is there a workaround?
<ancoron> Otherwise, I would have to wait, until a new upstream version is being released, which could take quite some time.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<wgrant> ancoron: You can change the version without a new upstream release. A common thing is to append eg. +repack1 to the version
<wgrant> ancoron: And PPAs aren't intended as an experimental platform. They're a distribution platform.
<ancoron> wgrant: thanx for the workaround, will do that.
#launchpad 2012-12-07
<j4jackj> is a language designed to  be sspoken by humans a valid LP project?
<j4jackj> is a language designed to  be sspoken by humans a valid LP project?
<j4jackj> is a constructed language (for humans) a good project on launchpad?
<PsyberS> am i supposed to be able to change the bug Importance field of *any* bug (even ones im not a member of the team for)?
<PsyberS> or did i just find a bug? ;)
<j4jackj> is a constructed language (for humans) a good project on launchpad?
<j4jackj> i hate these weirdos  in -offtopic.
<j4jackj> I'm better at real life interactions..
<freedomrun> arrrrghhh
<freedomrun> there goes my 1h:30min translation
<mpt> czajkowski, I hear you want some more work from me?
<czajkowski> mpt: only if I can have my restart button later back :)
<czajkowski> fair trade :)
<mpt> czajkowski, deal.
<mpt> czajkowski, spam comment in bug 570682.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 570682 in software-center (Ubuntu Lucid) "search updates cause flicker" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570682
<czajkowski> done
<mpt> ta
<czajkowski> mpt: now my bug :)
<ricotz> czajkowski, hi :), thank you
<czajkowski> ricotz: you're welcome
<ricotz> czajkowski, i hope this works well
<ricotz> czajkowski, is the armhf support restricted to specific releases or enabled for all supported ones (as in precise, quantal, raring)?
<ricotz> czajkowski, is it possible to restrict it to raring only for now?
<czajkowski> ricotz: no not really, except maybe if you use arch tags in the packaging
<ricotz> czajkowski, i see, you surprised me with this activation a bit here ;)
<ricotz> czajkowski, is it possible to get this support for the other elementary ppas too for having a consistent build environment?
<czajkowski> ricotz: yes but not going to happen today, will be monday and we will have a new policy in place for this, one a per request basis
<ricotz> czajkowski, alright, thank you
<dobey> hmm
<benji> heh
<slank> how can I use the API to find the architecture for a particular builder? that's listed on the lp.net/builders page, but it's not returned in the API?
<xnox> slank: why? builders frequently change.
<slank> xnox: I'm not sure why that matters. I'm trying to see the builder arch so I can get a clue as to what sort of reset/rebuild/stab options are appropriate.
<xnox> slank: hmm... I'd want to know your usecase / reason behind the request. Maybe it can be solved in some other way.
<xnox> e.g. http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/primary-raring.html
<xnox> and the buildlog has full details of builder / arches / configuration etc.
<slank> xnox: (btw, I'm webops) this is for a buildd reset script I've built.
<xnox> slank: ah =) you are one of the people who know what you are doing =)))))
<slank> right now, it just looks at virtual vs physical builders, but I'd like to spot the pandas and add a powercycle option too.
<xnox> I see.
<xnox> that would be awesome to have indeed!
<xnox> slank: getBuildersForQueue seems to returns builder collection that way you can get the list of all pandas. Query for: non-virt & armhf/armel
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#builders
<xnox> a bit backwards, but should work.
<slank> xnox: ah there we go. no that's good. I can pull the names and compare that to the list of builders that are down
<slank> thanks!
<xnox> no problem.
<slank> oh wait... there's a processor link in each builder record. not sure how I missed that
<slank> I think I was just looking for arch and I ignored anything that said "link"
#launchpad 2012-12-08
<wgrant> slank: Right, builder.processor is what you want
<j4jackj> Hi guys!
<j4jackj> Is an auxlang a suitable launchpad project?
<j4jackj> hi. is a conlang appropriate under question #585 of launchpad itslef, or do i have to start a new instance of launchpad called conlangzone?
<rmk> Hi guys.  Need to have a PPA made private, I'm a paid user.
<j4jackj> hi. is a conlang appropriate under question #585 of launchpad itslef, or do i have to start a new instance of launchpad called conlangzone?
<rmk> Any LP admins around?
<wgrant> rmk: Normally you should email commercial@launchpad.net or ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, but which PPA?
<rmk> https://launchpad.net/~metacloud/+archive/kernel
<wgrant> rmk: That has a package in it
<wgrant> So it can't be made private
<l3iggs> hey launchpaders. what do I have to do to enable armel builds for my ppa?
<l3iggs> i notice that there are 5 idle build machines for armel for ppa when i look here: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<wgrant> l3iggs: ARM builds are currently heavily restricted, due to performance issues
<wgrant> We're looking at potentially opening them up soon
<wgrant> But not just yet
<l3iggs> oh darn, that builder status page is misleading then!
<l3iggs> thanks for the response
<wgrant> Not quite misleading. They're available for PPAs, just not for everyone yet
<l3iggs> is there anything i can do to get on the special list of people who are allowed armel builds?
<wgrant> Not right now. We'll be announcing when it's more generally available.
<j4jackj> hi. is a conlang appropriate under question #585 of launchpad itslef, or do i have to start a new instance of launchpad called conlangzone?
<wgrant> j4jackj: It's probably OK, but you'd be best to wait for a response to the question next week.
<j4jackj> Well it's an opensource conlang, and it's in the hacker spirit, and it has a sign form.
<j4jackj> Or will have.
<l3iggs> bummer! i'll just keep my fingers crossed that armel support comes to my ppa soon!
<j4jackj> #585 is an FAQ.
<j4jackj> so my Q number is #216237
<ricotz> hello, could some cancel/restart those armhf builds which are stuck? -- https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4036900 -- https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4040149 -- https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4046639
<TwinSwords> Would anyone know how to fix problems with a Realtek sound card that just produces distorted sound only in Ubuntu?
<TwinSwords> Is anyone here to help with sound card issues?
<cardpuncher> Hi, is this channel only about development or may I ask why a template and gettext catalgos uploaded on Nov 29th still need review?
 * penguin42 has just raged lp question 216276 on at least 14 bugs that have spam for watches on
<penguin42> looks like the **!?!$ are going after sequential ranges of bug numbers
<emamdouh> hi, i got this error while i was trying to upload package to  my ppa
<emamdouh> Checksum doesn't match for /home/emamdouh/Downloads/ES/es/elasticsearch_0.19.2ubuntu1.dsc
<emamdouh> any ideas what's wrong ?
<penguin42> emamdouh: Is it repeatable?
#launchpad 2012-12-09
<emamdouh> penguin42: i fixed it by removing generated files and retrying debuild again
<penguin42> hohum
<thopiekar> james_w: ping
<jmccrohan> Hi. I'm unable to delete one of my PPAs. Does anyone here have admin privileges on Launchpad?
<shnatsel> hello! I'm getting some strange errors - "permission denied" on attempting to tar files - in a recipe that builds a slightly patched version of Qt
<shnatsel> here's the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125023917/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> is it some kind of Launchpad-related issue?
<lifeless> unlikley
<shnatsel> how can "permission denied" possibly appear in a build process?
<shnatsel> also, I'm using Ubuntu package with very minor tweaks to debian/control
<shnatsel> I can't really test it locally because it keeps complaining about a missing orig.tar.gz which the recipe doesn't require
<shnatsel> and "debuild --no-tgz-check" doesn't fix that
<shnatsel> so that builds in Ubuntu Archive somehow, but not in a recipe
<shnatsel> okay, I've fetched the .tar.gz and I'll test the build locally with it
#launchpad 2013-12-02
<cavedon> hi, is there any way to access the filesystem of a failed PPA build? the build is failing on trusty and saucy for *amd64 only* in something that is architecture independent. Also it is not failing in my trusty amd64 chroot.
<wgrant> cavedon: How're you building it locally?
<wgrant> If it's only failing on amd64 on Launchpad, chances are that it's a build-arch vs build-indep issue. Try building with 'dpkg-buildpackage -B' locally.
<cavedon> hey wgrant: I built with dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc
<cavedon> let me try
<cavedon> thanks
<wgrant> cavedon: -b builds both architecture-dependent and architecture-independent packages, -B builds just arch-dep, and -A just arch-indep.
<wgrant> Launchpad builds the arch-indep packages once, on i386.
<wgrant> So i386 builds are -b, amd64 builds are -B
<cavedon> wgrant, that was it, I reproduced the error locally, thanks you, that explains it, I will fix it, thanks!
<wgrant> Excellent
<dickelbeck> Help please with git import of https://github.com/KiCAD/kicad-library into bzr repo https://code.launchpad.net/~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/library
<dickelbeck> I'd like for it to be updated daily, but it cannot complete the initial import.  This branch started at bzr, went to git where it will be maintained, and now I'd like it mirrored in bzr.
<StevenK> This branch is an import of the HEAD branch of the Git repository at https://KiCAD/kicad-library.git.
<StevenK> I think you missed part of the URL
<dickelbeck> Thanks StevenK, I think the missing ".git" is making the difference.  It is progressing now.  Bye.
<dch> hi in a recipe file, I want to over-ride the existing ./debian file from the upstream branch with a custom one. Is this possible?
<dch> merge lp~… didn’t seem to work out.
<dobey> dch: no, you can't merge. nest might have an override option, but i don't think it does
<dch> dobey: thanks, I tried nest-part previously. hmm  any other ideas?
<dch> alternatively I can fork, delete the unwanted parts, but that kinda defeats the point of having a common upstream
<dobey> dch: is your branch a branch of the upstream trunk, with modifications to debian/?
<dobey> dch: or do you have a branch that only has the contents of debian?
<dch> dobey: only debian
<dch> i.e. just the package parts
<dobey> if upstream already contains debian/ then you're really going have to maintain a "fork"  :-/
<dobey> or just fix upstream to do the right thing :)
<dch> that has been …. problematic
<dch> long delays, lots of pushing, then a flurry of grumpy work, then again nothing for months.
<wgrant> dch: Why doesn't merge work?
<wgrant> You'd need the branch to be an actual branch of trunk, with the changes made to debian/, but that would work.
<dch> wgrant: probably because I am completely new to .deb files & lp & bzr. the upstream has a ./debian folder too.
<wgrant> But nest-part should also work to replace debian/, IIRC.
<wgrant> dch: Right, and I'd consider creating my own branch of the upstream branch, with the relevant changes to debian/ in that branch
<wgrant> Then merge that in the recipe.
<dch> what a mess ...
<wgrant> Howso?
<wgrant> But if you don't want to do that, you can probably use nest-part.
<wgrant> Ah, apparently not directly.
<dch> well the underlying issue is an unresponsive maintainer who needs to be kicked to do stuff, never submits patches upstream, and doesn’t understand what’s being packaged.
<dch> I also tried `run rm -rf debian` in between but that isnt going to work on lp anyway.
<wgrant> dch: I'm not sure I understand what the problem is with just maintaining a full-tree packaging branch.
<dobey> wgrant: maintaining a fork s a pain, epsecially when upstream already has debian/ and does things wrong
<dch> well I will log some bugs for the maintainer, and start a new package from scratch.
<wgrant> dobey: You have to maintain debian/ whether you use a full-tree or packaging-only branch.
<wgrant> There's very little difference in overhead.
<wgrant> Full-tree branches just happen to have a lot more files that you never need to touch.
<philsf> hi, I have a local bzr branch I created in 2008, and I pushed to launchpad before I found out the format had changed. I bzr upgrad'ed the local branch, but pushing does not upgrade the remote branch, and now I can't build using LP recipes because of format mismatch. How can I upgrade the LP branch?
<lfaraone> Is there a way for me to find a user's Launchpad ID given an email address?
<lfaraone> nevermind, right.
<lfaraone> I want to sync some Launchpad teams with an external database, that is, sync from the database to Launchpad. Would a patch to make this a Launchpad-run cronjob be accepted, or should I just create a role user who is an admin on the relevant projects?
<ekristen> I've followed the instructions to upload a .deb to my ppa, dput says it successfully uploaded the packages, but I cannot see it on my ppa
<dobey> ekristen: it must be gpg signed with the same key as you have uploaded to launchpad
<ekristen> dobey: yeah, it looks like launchpad.net doesn't support uploading .deb files directly
<dobey> you can only upload source packages, right
<skinkitten_> hi guys I was told menulibre can help me create an icon for the launcher.
<skinkitten_> I'm on ubuntu and I'm trying to get eclipse locked in the dock but haven't succeded. can you guys help?
<dobey> skinkitten_: #ubuntu is the channel for help about ubuntu
<ekristen> I managed to upload a source package, but I needed to change the control file to have some additional dependencies, now when I try and upload it it says "uploaded version has different contents"
<StevenK> ekristen: You must bump the version number.
<ekristen> ugh
<ekristen> ok
<ekristen> StevenK: thanks
<ekristen> StevenK: that did it, thanks, trying to get it to build properly
<StevenK> ekristen: You're welcome
<AnnaTrumble> I am looking to purchase a domain that seems to be owned by you guys. How do I go about doing that?
<AnnaTrumble> A few of us from my company have been attempting contact with you guys... Is this an effective way to chat?
<lifeless> AnnaTrumble: which guys ?
<AnnaTrumble> Brittney Roberts and Ross Trumble
<AnnaTrumble> Wait, which guys have we attempted contacting? We've been emailing help@launchpad.com
<wgrant> We own launchpad.net, but not launchpad.com.
<AnnaTrumble> The emails would have been coming from my associates, Ross and Brittney. We haven't received a reply from anyone.
<AnnaTrumble> Yes, .net
<AnnaTrumble> we've been contacting launchpad.net
<AnnaTrumble> Damn, I see that the domain is owned by launchpad.com
<AnnaTrumble> Sorry! Wish my employees would have caught that previous
<AnnaTrumble> Thanks for your time.
<saiarcot895> Not sure if it is just me or what, but are Trusty build logs for Ubuntu packages not accessible? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<wgrant> saiarcot895: The trusty packages were copied from saucy, so have no build logs of their own
<wgrant> Look for the saucy ones instead.
<saiarcot895> wgrant: ah, didn't think about that
<StevenK> wgrant: There's a proposed upload with no build logs
<StevenK> Oh, which was also copied. Handy.
<wgrant> StevenK: That's the saucy security update
#launchpad 2013-12-03
<volga629> Hello Everyone, I want post some code example in comments is any specific tags available for code ?
<dobey> that's totally unrelated to launchpad. depends on what documentation system you are using
<volga629> comments in launchpad web site
<dobey> oh, no there are no tags for code in bug comments and such
<volga629> I see thanks
#launchpad 2013-12-04
<saiarcot895> I like the idea of having builders build i386/amd64/arm packages as necessary. That should cut down on the wait times
<wgrant> That was the plan :)
<wgrant> We no longer need to manually shuffle them around depending on queue sizes.
<lifeless> now if builders were just vms spun up on demand
<wgrant> lifeless: Once we have scalingstack that will be relatively doable :)
<lifeless> scalingstack?
<lifeless> not prodstack?
<saiarcot895> Wait, aren't VMs spun up on demand already (except for the Ubuntu builders perhaps)?
<wgrant> saiarcot895: There's a fixed number of VMs that are reset each time
<lfaraone> Would a patch that hides the people who subscribe to each bug in ubuntu be welcome?
<lfaraone> I'm sort of annoyed in seeing a couple dozen people in the "May be notified" column
<wgrant> It needs to be able to be shown, but it could be hidden by default.
<daras> Hi, quick question, what about ubuntu-x PPA for ubuntu 13.10? I'm getting 404
<daras> and here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/ there's no saucy
<wgrant> daras: You'll need to talk to the maintainers of that PPA (in #ubuntu-x maybe?)
<daras> ok, thx
<wgrant> Anyone can create a PPA on Launchpad, we just provide the service that allows them to do so.
<wgrant> We don't control their contents.
<killer> hey
<killer> any help for gma 500 on launchpad as linux doesn't support 3d acceleration in gma 500
<Wubix> hi guys
<Wubix> my lauchpad experience is a bit mysterious. i deactivated an old account, rebooted, went there again after hours and i am still logged in
<Wubix> then after creating a new account i keep falling back to the login page
<Wubix> also, when i add data to my profile and save, i fall back to the login screen, etc.
<Wubix> why is that?
<Wubix> now i get "Your authentication failed but you were already logged into Launchpad."
<Wubix> something is weird here
<Wubix> deleting the browser cache seems to help
<jkyle> I accidentally uploaded a package to a ppa that doesn't exist so it was rejected. But when I trie dto dput again to the correct ppa, it says it's already been uploaded. Is there a way around that?
<StevenK> jkyle: It's a local check, dput -f will override that
<jkyle> StevenK: thanks!
<jkyle> I'll give it a shot
<jkyle> so, second. I uploaded a package. it succeeded, but it only build an i386. I don't even see the x86_64 queued up. My control file has Architecture: all
<StevenK> That's why. Architecture: all will only build on i386.
<StevenK> But you can install it on both after it builds
<jkyle> ohhh I see, 'all' implies that it's a non-machine dependent build/deploy. k, good. it is.
#launchpad 2013-12-05
<Fudge> who do you have to bribe to get bumped  on the lp farm :D
<cjwatson> Fudge: Surprised you'd need it - the queues have been pretty short since architecture pooling was implemented last week
<Fudge> cjwatson:  g'day mate how you going? have not heard of architecture pooling
<Fudge> they are pretty good TBH
<cjwatson> i.e. rather than having to manually shuffle builders around between architectures to cope with varying load, they now do that automatically
<cjwatson> haven't seen PPA queues above an hour or so since then
<Fudge> very nice
<Fudge> isn't it wonderful how little tweaks and thinking outside of the box can make our lives easier
<seb128> hey
<seb128> could some admin help moving an upstream import location for shotwell?
<seb128> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+bug/1254923/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254923 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Source repo has moved" [Low,Fix released]
<seb128> "is it possible to move the lp:shotwell branch from ~eric-yorba/shotwell/trunk to ~yorba/shotwell/trunk"
<cjwatson> looking
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> ok, can't do it myself but let me ask
<seb128> thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: done thanks to Spads
<cjwatson> and the import still seems to work fine
<seb128> cjwatson, Spads: thanks!
<Spads> \〠/
<fabo> any ideas about -> bzr: ERROR: At lp:linaro-seeds you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<wgrant> fabo: It looks like the initial push died or was killed part way through. I'd delete the empty branch from LP and push it again.
 * czajkowski pers at wgrant 
<fabo> wgrant: thanks. good hint as usual :)
<charlie> hi
<charlie> I want to start developing for ubuntu, but was wondering if its okay/suggested to develop in 14.04 daily build installation?
<dobey> you want #ubuntu-devel
<charlie> Thanks!
#launchpad 2013-12-06
<davmor2> wgrant: when you are about dude (Error ID: OOPS-a85dd588bc8e4649802df50762663300)   I keep getting timed out trying to report a bug against mediascanner
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a85dd588bc8e4649802df50762663300
<davmor2> wgrant: I can get to the pages with no issues when I'm not logged in.
<cjwatson> davmor2: wgrant may be able to find a bug report for this, but this looks like a problem with being in too many teams with too many PPA subscriptions
<davmor2> cjwatson: as if I with over a 1000 ppa subscriptions would have too many :D
<cjwatson> I don't know if it just needs an index for that, or something more; my postgresql is nowhere near up to it
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up anyway.
<davmor2> n
#launchpad 2013-12-07
<saiarcot895> How would a PPA using packages in backports work? Would it try to get all possible packages form backports, or just the ones that *have* to be gotten from brackports?
<Fudge> hi, cjwatson  maybe this is something you would know. I am backporting from Raring to Precise as a dependency for gnome-orca. glib2.0 in the vinux precise-proposed ppa, as you could see the i386 built fine but the amd64 did not. I have tried twice. It seems to be jsut errors in some checks of gwakeuptest.c  line 244-249 as far as I can work out.
<Fudge> https://launchpad.net/~vinux/+archive/precise-proposed/+build/5307056
<Fudge> kinda way beyond me
<TaeWongSeo> How to enable your account (seotaewong40)?
<TaeWongSeo> It says Page gone!
<TaeWongSeo> A mail has been sent to your Gmail account.
<TaeWongSeo> This page is asking you to confirm that you want to leave - data you have entered may not be saved.
<cjwatson> Fudge: sorry, I really can't spend lots of time helping with miscellaneous build errors - please try reproducing it locally using sbuild
<cjwatson> I have enough build errors that I actually have to fix :)
<jose-> hey guys, is anyone around to take a look at ticket #40978 on the feedback system?
<Fudge> cjwatson:  all good mate, thanks
#launchpad 2014-12-01
<teward> wgrant: has there been any font size changes in the UI for the Overview, Code, Bugs, etc. buttons on pages?
<teward> seems to me the font size was reduced (where it is in relation to everything else makes it seem dwarfed and a little more tricky to work with, in my opinion)
<wgrant> teward: It hasn't changed at all, just moved. It was always pretty tricky to work with, and I'm very open to suggestions for improving it.
<teward> wgrant: +2pt font size on the 'tab bar' is my opinion, i'm just too lazy to write my own userscript to do that XD
<teward> i miss the breadcrumb trail too, but i'm glad the bug numbers are back
<wgrant> The breadcrumb trail still exists when the rest of the page doesn't duplicate its information.
<teward> although the font size for that could do with a small increase too
<teward> true, but on bugs in the ubuntu namespace, they're effectively gone, AFAICT
<teward> which is fine, i'm happy to snag the bug number from the URL, but meh.
<wgrant> The bug number is back now, though.
<teward> as i said
<teward> grrrr, my VPN is misbehaving, give me 2 minutes to switch to a non-VPN'd connection
<wgrant> https://dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bugs is still running the old code for comparison, by the way.
<teward> ack
<wgrant> Compare vs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bugs
<dobey> eh, the "tabs" seem fine to me
<teward> dobey: that's just a minor one, i'm harping on the ease-of-readability now of the bug numbers
<teward> smaller and not bold, makes it a little tricky to read on standard res without zooming, at least on this screen
 * teward shrugs
<dobey> and i'm on a 185 PPI screen, and zoomed out one level :P
<wgrant> Ah true, it used to be bold.
<dobey> the problem with the bug number display on the bug page for that bug, is that it's quite low contrast
<teward> wgrant: and AFAICT maybe a point or two bigger
<dobey> as it's gray on white
<teward> dobey: true, that's another issue
<wgrant> I only stuck the bug number in there because there was no other way to do it without styling changes.
<teward> bold or bkacl would be a little better.
<teward> s/bkacl/black/
<teward> and apparently i need to beat my keyboard into submission again
<dobey> at least darker grey would help
<wgrant> It should soon be a number next to the summary, like it is in bug listings today, but that requires some minor fixes to the inline title editor.
<dobey> oh, that would be beetter, yeah
<teward> indeed.
<teward> my only last complaint on a bugs page is aesthetics - if you keep 'reported by' that font size looks dwarfed next to the 'person' image next to the name...
<teward> might just be because of the size of that image, but...
<dobey> my main issue with the current bug # line is the contrast
<teward> agreed with dobey, a size increase or a contrast increase (darker gray or black) would fix that
<wgrant> The current bug number line is the easiest thing that I could do to fix the regression from hiding the breadcrumbs :)
<wgrant> It's very much a this-week solution.
<teward> yep
<wgrant> Thanks for the feedback.
<teward> you're welcome, sorry if i'm harping on the nittygritty tiny things...
<dobey> if it's going away in favor of bug # in the summary line, i'm fine with that
 * teward has a horrible penchant for doing that
<teward> agreed with dobey
<wgrant> Nittygritty annoying usability issues are the worst.
<teward> heheh
<dobey> as the rest of the info is duplicated in the expansion
<teward> last question: what's the plan for the "reported by"?  Where will that go whne that line disappears
<teward> or is it staying?
<dobey> teward: click the arrow next to the project name to expand it
<dobey> teward: it's already there :)
<dobey> along with confirmed date even
<teward> that's... fine, but those of us who use at-a-glance looking have to hunt for it now.
<teward> granted, I've started pulling bug data for me to work on via the api, so...
<teward> all the data exists in that method :P
<dobey> which you have to do anyway, if the bug has multiple projects/packages
<teward> mhm
<dobey> if you even care about that data
<teward> i pull the 'submitted by' in the automated reports that get generated of things in the nginx package on my radar.  the API is a useful tool :)
<teward> thanks to you all for the assistance with all that by the way
<dobey> i mostly only use it to know who to yell at for filing crappy bug reports :)
<teward> heheh
<wgrant> No real plans for the "Reported by" line at the moment. Trying to make the header sane so far.
<wgrant> But any feedback you have, I'd be glad to hear.
<teward> there's probably bound to be more as changes come
<wgrant> Starting with making https://dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bugs not say the package and distro four times in the header each.
<dobey> well, if you don't know where you're searching for in that entry box, you can't say we didn't try to tell you
<wgrant> Heh
<ScottK> wgrant: On that page, I almost always want to sort by date most recently changed and it's annoying I can't.
<wgrant> ScottK: You can sort by the shown columns, and select which columns to show, and date_last_updated is shown by default. I suspect you've selected not to show that column in the past.
<wgrant> Click the gear in the top left of the table to enable it.
<wgrant> (you still can't change the default sort, though)
<ScottK> Right.  It's missing from the default.
<ScottK> I know how to manage it, but it's annoying.
<wgrant> ScottK: Oh, I thought it was in the default. Hm.
<ScottK> Don't think so.  I'm on a ~new system where I've never been to dogfood before and I don't see it.
#launchpad 2014-12-02
<dsmythies> Does anybody here have sufficient rights to change a bug report from private to public? I want bug 478097 changed back to public. It must have been in error that it was made private.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 478097 could not be found
<Bodsda> Hi all - I'm having troubles loggin into lp - I authenticate without a problem but I then either get to the homepage or a 'Your login was unsuccessful' page with the error "No matching endpoint found after discovering https://login.launchpad.net/+id/XBbTYWs"
<wgrant> Bodsda: Is the problem repeatable?
<Bodsda> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Bodsda: What's the URL of the page with the error message?
<Bodsda> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/+openid-callback?starting_url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fquestions%2F%2Bquestions%3Ffield.actions.search%3DFind%2520Answers%26field.sort%3DRELEVANCY%26field.scope.target%3D%26field.status%3DOPEN%26field.status%3DSOLVED%26field.status%3DANSWERED%26field.status%3DNEEDSINFO%26field.search_text%3DNo%2520matching%2520endpoint%2520found%2520after%2520discovering%2520%26field.scope%3Dall&janrain_nonce=2014-12-02T21%3A3
<Bodsda> whoops
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<beuno> hmm indeed
<wgrant> Bodsda: Is the problem reproducible on https://qastaging.launchpad.net/+login or https://dogfood.paddev.net/+login? They both use the same SSO site.
<wgrant> beuno: Was it throwing errors for a while that your squid might have cached?
<Bodsda> hmmm
<Bodsda> wgrant: yes, it fails for both of thos as well
<beuno> wgrant, I hope we're not caching errors
<wgrant> Bodsda: Alright, let me add some debugging.
<Bodsda> brb gotta grab some caffeine
<beuno> Bodsda, can you control + f5 that page?
<wgrant> That's not going to help anything.
<wgrant> It was his first request to dogfood.paddev.net ever.
<beuno> right
<beuno> so we are in the middle of some infrastructure change
<beuno> this seems to be related
<beuno> and happening to several folks
<beuno> leave it with me
<beuno> Bodsda, trying several times will get you in eventually
<beuno> if you're in a hurry
<teward> wgrant: is the SSO site used by launchpad the same as the standard Ubuntu SSO that the forums would also use, or is it different?
<teward> (or to anyone even)
<wgrant> teward: The same, just on a different domain.
<teward> wgrant: but the same underlying auth mechanism?
<wgrant> Same everything, including database.
<dobey> same code. different css/images
<wgrant> Not any more.
<wgrant> All the same.
<dobey> oh right
<teward> so if there's issues that people are having with logins on Launchpad, it stands to reason similar login issues would be seen on other Ubuntu sites that use the same auth system?
<wgrant> Not so much "would be" as "might be"
<wgrant> If another site using SSO is seeing issues, they are probably not unrelated.
<wgrant> Bodsda: When you return, please retry logging into dogfood.paddev.net
<wgrant> Aha
<teward> wgrant: yeah they're seeing a blank whitescreen on sso on the forums, saw the login issue here was wondering if its related
<wgrant> Hm, did those two attempts fail?
<Bodsda> wgrant: beuno: still the same problem I'm afraid
<wgrant> Weird, we're getting endpoints back.
<Bodsda> new one
<Bodsda> service temporarily unavailable
<wgrant> That was me :)
<wgrant> Bodsda: Try now? Just once.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<Bodsda> wgrant: its thinking about it this time
<wgrant> beuno: 'local_id mismatch. Expected https://login.launchpad.net/+id/XBbTYWs, got http://login.launchpad.net/+id/XBbTYWs'
<wgrant> Different URL scheme.
<Bodsda> wgrant: finally error'd - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9350059/
<Bodsda> wgrant: need to switch comps - I'll be back in 2 mins
<Bodsda> wgrant: back
<wgrant> Bodsda: We've identified the problem and it's being fixed. Thanks for your help, should be fixed for you soon.
<Bodsda> wgrant: cool, thanks - what was the issue?
<wgrant> Bodsda: Should be fixed now. Can you try again on launchpad.net?
<Bodsda> wgrant: still a no go I'm afraid
<wgrant> Bodsda: Can you try a different browser, to rule out caching issues?
<Bodsda> wgrant: not a caching problem - first launchpad login attempt from this laptop
<Bodsda> wgrant: tested with IE and Firefox
<wgrant> Bodsda: Hrm. Can you try https://dogfood.paddev.net/+login again?
<Bodsda> wgrant: same issue
<wgrant> Right, found the problematic squid. Thanks.
<wgrant> Fixing now.
<lifeless> bad squiddie!
<beuno> oh!  a lifeless!
<lifeless> bon jorno beuno
<Bodsda> wgrant: got a successful login to dogfood! :)
<Bodsda> wgrant: and to launchpad -- thanks!
<wgrant> Bodsda: Excellent. Thanks for confirming.
<sigmavirus24> Hey is anyone here familiar with python-launchpadlib?
<wgrant> sigmavirus24: Sure, ask your question and someone will answer if they know.
<sigmavirus24> I may have just figured it out actually =P
<sigmavirus24> Nope. So I'm trying to create a bug on a project (that has bugs) but after I login and have a Launchpad object, lp.bugs.createBug(...) doesn't work because every value I try for target is wrong. The bug_target docs don't describe anything other than what it is so I'm lost as to how to get one of those
<wgrant> sigmavirus24: What are you using? The target should be a product, distribution or distribution_source_package object.
<sigmavirus24> I tried URLs, project name and the project I get when I use lp.projects.search(text='...')
<sigmavirus24> Let me get a distribution and try that
<wgrant> sigmavirus24: lp.projects.search returns a collection of projects, not a single one.
<sigmavirus24> right, I picked the right one out of it
<wgrant> You want eg. lp.projects['foo'], or lp.distributions['foo'], or lp.distributions['foo'].getSourcePackage(name='bar')
<sigmavirus24> and just pass the result of lp.distributions['foo'] in for target?
<wgrant> Right.
<sigmavirus24> I'm still getting a 404
<wgrant> What's the exact input and output?
<sigmavirus24> let me stick this in a paste somewhere quick
<sigmavirus24> https://gist.github.com/sigmavirus24/e8008ccc57c987aaea6c
<wgrant> sigmavirus24: How are you creating the lp object? What is d?
<sigmavirus24> lp = launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad.login_with('libtoken', 'production') and d = lp.distributions['project-name']
<sigmavirus24> I have to run though and I'll probably work on this later
<wgrant> Hm, should you should really be testing scripts like this on staging, probably :)
<wgrant> lp.distributions['project-name'] is weird -- a project is not a distribution.
<sigmavirus24> wgrant: everytime I tried to make a staging account I got a 500 error
<sigmavirus24> so I gave up on that
<sigmavirus24> I waited a good 5-10 min between each attempt
<sigmavirus24> so I wasted way too much time on that already
<wgrant> That's a problem that can be fixed if we're given details.
<wgrant> sigmavirus24: What's the project you're using?
<wgrant> The only way this makes sense is if the bug you're reporting is private by default, and you've not authorised your launchpadlib token to access private data.
<wgrant> The default privacy depends on the project's configuration.
<dsmythies> There is someone messing up bug reports. (see my post from earlier today). He just did another one, but that one we were able to restore. It is not clear to us how to stop him.
<dsmythies> Reference: https://launchpad.net/~danielcandido82
<dsmythies> Can he be baneed?
<dsmythies> Can he be banned?
<wgrant> dsmythies: Done.
<dsmythies> Thanks very much.
#launchpad 2014-12-03
<Tribaal> Hi all! Quick PPA question - I'm building a package for utopic and trusty, and I got a rejection email because of versions: "14.11-0ubuntu0.14.04~ppa1 <= 14.11-0ubuntu0.14.10~ppa2" Should I not include the ubuntu release suffix in PPAs?
<Tribaal> (the one in vivid has 0ubuntu1)
<Tribaal> well, nevermind, PEBKAC as expected. both changelogs had "trusty" as target release.
<dsuch> Hi there - is there perhaps any email address I can contact regarding resetting my password? The thing is, I changed my contact email some time ago and now the password remainder at https://login.launchpad.net/ZZZZZZ/+forgot_password says 2 things: that the new email doesn't exist and when use the old one, the one that was supposed to be changed, it simply doesn't send me any code at all
<dsuch> I verified that I actually did change the email - visiting https://launchpad.net/token/ZZZZZZZZZ says the token was already used and I don't need to do anything in order to change the email
<dsuch> I cannot ask here https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users nor here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion because I cannot log in
<dsuch> and the Ubuntu One support page  says that in order to change my password I need to reset it by providing an email which brings me back to square one
<dsuch> I understand that there may be some LP developers around here - clearly the change email feature doesn't work correctly but I don't even have any means to report it to you short of asking here on IRC
<dsuch> if anyone can assist me, I'd greatly appreciate it, cheers
<cjwatson> dsuch: This relates to the single-sign-on system, which isn't part of Launchpad as such despite the hostname being under .launchpad.net (sorry for the confusion).  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs may help?  (I'm not sure if there's an IRC channel I can redirect you to, but there are some contact details buried in there.)
<dsuch> cjwatson: aha, cool - apparently this would be isd-support@canonical.com - will try it out
<cjwatson> good luck
<dsuch> cjwatson: 'gonna need it'? ;-)
<cjwatson> I have no information on that; it's a long time since I had an SSO problem :-)
<dsuch> ok, let me try that, thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2014-12-04
<hyper_ch> hi there, I can't login with launchpad anymore... it keeps asking me about ubuntu one login
<wgrant> hyper_ch: Your existing Launchpad email address and password still work. It's just a branding change.
<hyper_ch> wgrant: it's not working
<wgrant> How is it not working?
<hyper_ch> now it does
<wgrant> What was it saying before?
<hyper_ch> some error
<hyper_ch> don't recall
<hyper_ch> btw, how can I submit collected sysinfos to a bug report.. there's a cli command that collects sys info and adds it to a bug report
<wgrant> hyper_ch: You're probably thinking of apport-collect
<hyper_ch> wgrant: right :) I tried apport but that alone didn't help
<Windows_> sup guys
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<jpds> Windows_:
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<Windows_> l
<dobey> oh look, spam
#launchpad 2014-12-05
<pmatulis> say i merge 2 local branches and then a commit and finally a push to launchpad.  how do i back all that out?  i made a mistake on my commit message
<wgrant> You should usually never change history that you've pushed, as it makes life difficult for others.
<wgrant> But if it's just a personal branch that nobody's likely to have seen, you can 'bzr uncommit' locally, then commit again and 'bzr push --overwrite'
<pmatulis> ok
<pmatulis> thanks
<PenguinDeveloper> hey guys im really hoping someone here can help me ahha...
<Rochvellon> hi. is it possible to undelete code if this was deleted on launchpad?
<wgrant> Rochvellon: It may be possible in some circumstances. Can you explain the situation?
#launchpad 2014-12-07
<Laibsch> how can I disable display of remote bug comments in a cluttered ticket like bug 1103420?
<ubot5`> bug 1103420 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Base can’t find Java installation—does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103420
<prof_milki> Is there a global list of newest project releases on launchpad?
<wgrant> prof_milki: There is not.
<prof_milki> That's either a pity :/ or good enough of a reason to investigate the API further..
<prof_milki> I've seen there's a `release_notes` field for project_release; just not sure if any projects are actually utilizing them.
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<prof_milki> Trying to utilize launchpad as another source for http://freshcode.club/ - either just a RSS feed of new release obviously, or even yet as auotupdate module (automatic changelog fetching, have something working for github-hosted projects and sourceforge already; but launchpad would be just as useful).
<wgrant> Hm, I might be able to add an API for that.
<wgrant> There's no way to get that information today.
<prof_milki> Don't worry. I haven't really looked through everything yet; but the API looks nice enough (it's just OAuth which makes me relunctant); I guess I could probably start with a tiny polling process to find a few samples for https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#project_release
<wgrant> The API can be used anonymously without OAuth.
<wgrant> Just make sure your User-Agent is descriptive so we can work out who to contact if necessary.
<wgrant> But currently you'd have to poll all projects to find their recent releases, which is impractical.
<prof_milki> Tried a few API points (/person) using plain Opera/x.y; but only got empty sets. But if it works without OAuth, I'll give it a whirl.
<wgrant> Do you just use GitHub's /events and filter that manually?
<prof_milki> Sort of. I'm actually fetching blobs via GitHubArchive (line-delimited events indeed).
<wgrant>  /people is special and won't give you the full collection.
<prof_milki> I've previously polled GitHubs directly, which also worked, but uneccessary if there's already GHA.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/api/devel/projects works, though.
<prof_milki> Ah cool. Thanks!
<prof_milki> So there's an easy way to assemble a list then.
<prof_milki> Long-term I'm just going to poll freshcode-listed projects though - there's quite a few already with PPA + Launchpad links already; so I'll get targeted updates for them specifically.
<wgrant> Ah, if you're just polling selected projects, then sure.
<wgrant> If you were polling tens of thousands a day I'd spend the time to add an API to get a global collection of releases ordered by date.
<prof_milki> Do you have a quota or something?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> We just block people if they're being disruptive, which happens occasionally.
<prof_milki> I'd want to give a global list a try anyway, see if it's within acceptable limits. As a project-updates feed would be nice to have anyway.
<prof_milki> It turned out to be quite minor traffic with GHA and GitHub anyway, and I'm pretty sure a slow polling script with the same caching might be workable.
#launchpad 2015-11-30
<HeOS> cjwatson, hello! As I can see, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1520281 was committed into repository. Could say, when it will be deployed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1520281 in Launchpad itself "Milestone:+index times out with enormous XRef query" [Critical,Fix committed]
<wgrant> HeOS: I'll try to get that deployed (my) tomorrow morning.
<HeOS> wgrant, thanks. :)
#launchpad 2015-12-01
<HeOS> cjwatson and wgrant, thank you, guys, for your works!
<cjwatson> HeOS: you're welcome
 * cjwatson confirms that that fuel milestone page works now
<jgdx> cjwatson, hey, I don't know if I discussed the go get failure with you, but I filed bug 1521628 in any case.
<ubot5> bug 1521628 in Launchpad itself "go get fails when trying to download something from launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521628
<jgdx> woops, I am wrong though, infra does not use the make script.
<cjwatson> jgdx: and yet
<cjwatson> $ curl -s https://launchpad.net/godeps | grep -A1 go-import
<cjwatson>     <meta name="go-import"
<cjwatson>           content="launchpad.net/godeps bzr https://launchpad.net/~godeps-maintainers/godeps/trunk" />
<cjwatson> jgdx: do you have a version of go new enough to have the changes in https://github.com/golang/go/issues/11436 ?
<jgdx> cjwatson, I'll check. It was xenial, so > 1.5
<cjwatson> jgdx: ah, right, I think the problem is that "bzr branch https://launchpad.net/~godeps-maintainers/godeps/trunk" gets turned into http://bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<cjwatson> 0.080  hpss call:   'hello',
<cjwatson> 0.080               (to https://launchpad.net/~godeps-maintainers/godeps/trunk/)
<cjwatson> 2.138  hpss call:   'hello',
<cjwatson> 2.139               (to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~godeps-maintainers/godeps/trunk/)
<cjwatson> ... which I'm not going to dig into on my afternoon off :-)
<jgdx> cjwatson, yeah, it's currently a risk, but not a very big one. So no hurry. :)
<jgdx> cjwatson, why is that hpss removing the s?
<jgdx> is it an anti-s-ite?
<cjwatson> jgdx: I think it's more likely that it's asking the LP webapp for the URL, and that the relevant bit of webapp code was written a long time ago and returns an http URL
<cjwatson> I haven't traced it through in full detail
<jgdx> ookok
<wgreenberg> is there any concept of "forking" a project in launchpad?
<wgreenberg> I've got a development branch of a project that exists, and I'd like to build it as a package in my ppa
<xnox> ppa is per team/person, and not connected to projects at all.
<xnox> and so are the recipes if you want to use that.
<xnox> just build it for your ppa and that's it...
<xnox> you can push any bzr branches you want to e.g. lp:~/foo/my-branch, or use lp:foo in your recipes.
<wgrant> Right, in LP you don't "fork" a project. You just push your own branch into the existing project.
<wgrant> So you can get an overview of what everyone's doing, rather than having to click around through a hundred separate projects.
<wgreenberg> ok, makes sense. So if I wanted my PPA to build packages with my unmerged customizations of some project, I'd just push a bzr branch of the main project and use it in the recipe?
<cjwatson> That should be fine, yes
<cjwatson> (And as xnox implies, you don't actually have to use recipes; but you may find it easier)
<wgreenberg> gotcha. in our case, we store debian files in a separate branch for *reasons*, so I think we need a recipe to pull in both branches
<teward> probably
<wgreenberg> anywho looks like it's working. thanks!
#launchpad 2015-12-02
<Mc-> spammer accounts: jhskldfskl jhefghju nancy5215 gujnjknmjidff saltdexin136 bhbhb@mailinator.com dfhhhgjjgh@codehot.co.uk "epson printer" (~epson-printers) leelprak ETRET RTGDER KIK hfhgdshl fghkjfhs jkfghsjkh kjfghsjklg JUYIJ thomadmark
<Mc-> and maybe i missed a few
<Mc-> (more than 100 spam questions in the last hours)
<Mc-> is it possible to run some spam checking tool before sending the automated emails to the answre contacts ?
<Mc-> answer*
<cjwatson> not sure about that but I'm going through and banning accounts now
<Mc-> thanks
<Mc-> (just a moment ago: sdgfgb@mailinator.com )
<Mc-> ghfggtsmith
<Mc-> hggsgfsg
<cjwatson> please don't
<cjwatson> I mean, my script doesn't work off the account names
<Mc-> ah, sorry
<cjwatson> so don't spend your time copying and pasting them for me :)
<Mc-> i should give the ids ?
<cjwatson> I can get those myself just as easily
<cjwatson> just say there's a run in progress
<cjwatson> (I think William's autokiller script must have fallen off the network again - it normally catches these)
<cjwatson> caught up now
<Mc-> thanks :)
<dobey> i've found disabling the "answers" feature of launchpad works pretty well for not getting spam on answers :)
<Mc-> yes but we have (inkscape) 0-6 legitimate question per day and getting an email to know there is a new one is a nice feature
<cjwatson> ok, dinnertime, hopefully they'll get bored soon
<Mc-> if only... (a new one '1 minute ago')
<xevious> Launchpad only retains the most recent version of a package, right? Or, is there a section where I can download old versions of the packages?
<dobey> from a PPA or from the ubuntu archive?
<xevious> dobey: From a PPA
<dobey> no, only the latest is retained
<xevious> That's what I thought. Shucks. :(
<cjwatson> xevious: there's a brief stay of execution - they're still around for a day or so
<cjwatson> you can go to +packages on a PPA and search with different filter settings
<xevious> Yeah, I'm looking for a build from August.
<xevious> I appreciate the tip, though.
<tsimonq2> I find it annoying that Launchpad mailing lists delay the time between posting to the ML and it being in the archives. Is there any way to fix this?
<cjwatson> the main problem there is that the archiver is awful and has to move a ridiculous number of files around
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/779915
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 779915 in Launchpad itself "Messages can take days to appear in the MhonArc archive" [High,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: is anybody working on this?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: and if not, someone really should
<cjwatson> as far as I know nobody is currently working on it
<tsimonq2> I don't have the technical abilities to, but it is really a pain in the ass
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: any chance I could find someone to work on this?
<cjwatson> Don't know, sorry.  I don't know the mailman integration particularly well and definitely don't have the time at the moment.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2015-12-03
<Odd_Bloke> LP seems to be taking its time working out that I've pushed new stuff up to a git branch.  Compare https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/cloudware/+git/cpc_jenkins/+ref/base-builds and https://git.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/cloudware/+git/cpc_jenkins/log/?h=base-builds
<Odd_Bloke> Am I just being impatient, or is something wedged somewhere?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: ^?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Hm, try pushing and deleting another branch?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Aha, that worked. Thanks!
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Interesting, will investigate later.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Glad it's working now, may have just been a network glitch or simialr.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: :)
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: I just had to do it again with another push to that branch, FYI.
<tsdgeos> hi guys, anyone else updated openssh in xenial and is having problems pulling/pushing from launchpad bzr?
<tsdgeos> bzr.log doesn't say much http://paste.ubuntu.com/13642245/
<tsdgeos> meh, my fault, sorry
<axino> ho. hi
<jhobbs> launchpad seems to have stopped showing changes to the git branches on a repo; new branches aren't showing up and deleted ones continue to show up
<tsimonq2> let alone the stupid delay on ML archives
<cjwatson> jhobbs: which repository?
<jhobbs> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~jason-hobbs/weebl/+git/weebl and https://code.launchpad.net/weebl both have this symptom
<cjwatson> jhobbs: when did you last push, roughly?
<jhobbs> cjwatson: if i go to 'browse the code' they show up, but they don't show up on the branches page where i can make MPs. on https://code.launchpad.net/weebl i last pushed 15 minutes ago
<jhobbs> a few minutes more on the other
<cjwatson> jhobbs: ok, sorry, not immediately obvious from the logs and I'd have to do some fairly extensive investigation to work this out, furthermore it's getting on for midnight - will pick this up tomorrow, but you might want to ask wgrant when he returns
<jhobbs> cjwatson: ok thanks
#launchpad 2015-12-04
<cody-somerville> Hey. When I try to login to launchpad, I'm getting prompted for 2fa code from UbuntuOne. Why is launchpad requiring me to use 2fa? I have " Require only when logging in to sites that request it" set in UbuntuOne.
<clivejo> I made a typo in the version number of a package I uploaded to my PPA (16.10 instead on 16.04). I deleted the files but when I dput the correct version it builds ok, but then fails on the upload.  I thought I had deleted the files, but much have missed something?
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't matter
<pmjdebruijn> you can only go forward as far as I'm aware
<pmjdebruijn> because some people may already have downloaded the wrongly versioned package
<pmjdebruijn> and would fail to get (security) updates on a properly (oldeR) versioned package
<pmjdebruijn> the fix is using epochs
<pmjdebruijn> you can do 1:0.01
<pmjdebruijn> which is bigger than 99999999
<pmjdebruijn> since's that implicitly 0:999999
<pmjdebruijn> this https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html 5.6.12
<pmjdebruijn> so 1:16.04 in your case
<pmjdebruijn> clivejo: bump :)
<clivejo> even in my PPA?
<clivejo> its just a test package :/
<wgrant> clivejo: You can go backwards as long as you've deleted the old version.
<clivejo> wgrant: I thought I had deleted it
<clivejo> it says "deleted"
<wgrant> clivejo: If you deleted it while it was still building, you may need to delete it again (filter for Superseded rather than Published on the deletion page) to catch the binaries that were in flight when you deleted the source the first time.
<wgrant> Yeah, it's a bit confusing if you get hit by the race.
<clivejo> but the upload keeps failing
<wgrant> The source is deleted, but the binaries might not be if they didn't quite exist yet.
<wgrant> Redelete and all should be good.
<clivejo> can you check for me?
<wgrant> Far easier for you to just redelete the package and retry the build.
<wgrant> I don't have time to dig right now.
<clivejo> ok
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: You'll need to ask in ~canonical-sysadmins
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: SSO isn't actually part of LP, despite the hostname :)
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone bump the priority on https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/45232, please?
<Odd_Bloke> Trying to get that to finish before the end of our sprint today. :p
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: done
<cjwatson> jhobbs: Can you still reproduce this problem with new git branches?  Because I just tried to reproduce it and couldn't, and I'm seeing plenty of ref scans in the logs; but I'm somewhat impeded because I can't myself see the repositories in question.
<cjwatson> jhobbs: If so, perhaps you could temporarily give me access to the repository in question?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Ta.
<cjwatson> s/repository/project/ in fact
<xnox> cjwatson, i really wish a single hostname would be used. at the moment it's a mix of .l.n and .u.c and it confuses password managers when one changes to a new password =(
<cjwatson> Such is life I'm afraid
<xnox> fair enough =(
<xnox> wgrant, is there s390x ftbfs page up? =)))) please please please
<cjwatson> xnox: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/s390x.html
<xnox> \o/ cool thanks
<xnox> cjwatson, looks like it's release only without -proposed. e.g. acpid has been fixed in -proposed for a while now.
<cjwatson> xnox: -proposed is there if it fails.
<cjwatson> otherwise that's just the way those pages currently work
<xnox> right, but not if it succeeds and superseeds release, ok. I see, it is "ftbfs" report =)
<cjwatson> I'm sure migrations will unstick soon
<cjwatson> acpid is blocked on nvidia-graphics-drivers-340*/armhf autopkgtests, wtf
<cjwatson> ask pitti about that I guess
<cjwatson> or see if you can work out how to fix the tests
<wgrant> xnox: The s390x page is linked from the main page, if you look carefully.
<xnox> ah yeah
<cjwatson> jhobbs: Should be sorted now - we had some stale jobs that hadn't been picked up by the job runner.
<cjwatson> jhobbs: Could you please check?
<jhobbs> cjwatson: cool, checking
<jhobbs> cjwatson: i do see the new branches from yesterday now
<jhobbs> and the deleted ones are now gone
<jhobbs> i'll test pushing a new branch in a bit but it looks good for now, thanks!
<cjwatson> Good good
<jhobbs> a/wg 1
#launchpad 2015-12-06
<thecha> hi
<thecha> launchpad wont assume the same tranaparency color settings as my gnome 3 fallback taskbar toolbar, what do?
<dobey> thecha: launchpad is a web site. of course it doesn't follow your gnome 3 fallback colors
<thecha> no i meant the little gnu/linux style applet
<thecha> for the gnome 3 fallback panel
<dobey> thecha: see the /topic this channel is for support of launchpad.net the project hosting site, not for individual projects that may be hosted there, or some project which might have decided to use the same name
#launchpad 2016-12-05
<SXX> Hi everyone. Do Launchpad have some feature to call 3rd-party API when package build completed?
<SXX> I want to trigger image build on  docker hub. :-)
<cjwatson> SXX: not quite yet - that'd be https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1638333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638333 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for archive having new binary package" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Oooh. Is there an equivalent for that for source packages?
<acheronuk> I've not got anything particular to use that for at the moment, but I still *want* that somehow :p
<rbasak> We will want something to trigger our importer to run. I was going to use the *-updates MLs, but a webhook would be cleaner.
<rbasak> Or any other suggestions?
<wgrant> rbasak: It is traditional to poll getPublishedSources(order_by_date=True) at a reasonable frequency.
<rbasak> Ah, thanks. That would be better than watching the MLs.
<wgrant> We added order_by_date precisely for this sort of application. You can iterate down the sequence until you're somewhat before the most recent publication that you've seen.
<rbasak> That will be fine. Thank you!
<SXX> cjwatson: thanks for the link. I'll track it.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Regarding that webhook bug in particular, I'd expect that it would in fact end up being a webhook issued on any archive change, source or binary
<cjwatson> But that's for the future
<cjwatson> rbasak: Regarding order_by_date=True, I second what wgrant said of course, but be careful with how Launchpad's batched collections work: you need to make sure that your query is such that items will never disappear from the result set (so e.g. resist the temptation to limit by mutable status fields) and you need to handle duplicate items (because as you iterate backwards in time through ...
<cjwatson> ... batches the window position may shift)
<cjwatson> rbasak: ddeb-retriever gets this right nowadays
<rbasak> cjwatson: noted, thanks
<smoser> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1642383 -> Also affects distribution -> 'Continue' (cloud-init) ->  OOPS-1080c12489f7e5f210ee550ee92188c9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642383 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Unable to configure swap space on ephemeral disk in Azure" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1080c12489f7e5f210ee550ee92188c9
<smoser> basically, i can't "Also affects distribution"
<cjwatson> smoser: Did you try picking a different package from the one that's already marked as affected?
<cjwatson> smoser: Since that OOPS is for trying to mark the very same package as affected ... a bug, for sure, but not one that blocks anything
<smoser> cjwatson, bah. yes, that was luser error in dooing that.
<smoser> (i thought it was upstream that was open)
<smoser> but i think at least at some point it would probably tell the luser that.
<smoser> and now it just says OOPS
<cjwatson> right, as I say, "a bug, for sure"
<cjwatson> unfiled, I think
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/830180 is related but is about the dubious default rather than about the OOPS
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 830180 in Launchpad itself ""Also affects distribution" fields default to the worst possible values" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2016-12-06
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Can someone please attend this mess https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Thanks
#launchpad 2016-12-07
<ScottK> How do I arrange for launchpad not to send my email when my packages are synced from Debian into Ubuntu?  I'm no longer involved in Ubuntu development and don't want to get them.
<thopiekar> Hey, are there any plans to add translation imports from Git? Currently only import from Bzr is supported afaik..
<codygarver> anyone else experiencing failures without logs? https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/pantheon-agent-polkit-loki
<wgrant> codygarver: I think one of our build clouds might be having a bit of trouble. Let me see.
<codygarver> thanks
<wgrant> codygarver: I've taken the offending cloud out of rotation until we get it sorted out. If you retry the builds they should work fine, but let me know if anything else looks awry.
<codygarver> looks like it worked, thanks
<acheronuk> failed to build. no log https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdecoration/4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1/+build/11533390
<thopiekar> acheronuk: Whenever I see it I think it is an faultly builder. Isn't it possible to rerun the build?
<thopiekar> To the rest here: Are there any plans to support import of po and pot translations from Git repositories.
<thopiekar> I maybe already asked it today on another computer.. in that case sorry for that..
<acheronuk> thopiekar: probably. I don't have the required permissions on that package though
<acheronuk> or the other similar failures I've seen
<thopiekar> Ah, ok. The uploader/group should have the permissions. Try to contact the owner of this package..
<thopiekar> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> thopiekar: I have. just pointing out to the LP team that things are failing like that
<thopiekar> acheronuk: I personally build a lot of packages on launchpad using build recipes and sometimes this happens due to maintainance on the builders or something like that. So rerunning these builds after e.g. an hours often works.
<thopiekar> acheronuk: Oh, ok. Sorry for the misunderstanding..
<cholcombe> i'm using the new git import feature and trying to mirror a github repo.  Anyone know how long it takes to import?  Is it immediate?
<cholcombe> i pointed LP at the https://github.com/<my_name>/<repo>.git url.  It seems to either have not worked or there's a delay i don't know about
<cholcombe> cmars, ^^ have you tried this before?
<cholcombe> cmars, haha nvm.  it just took like 10 mins
<cjwatson> thopiekar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1473712 - that's one of the remaining missing bits of support relative to bzr, and as such I'd like to fill the gap, but it's not currently scheduled
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1473712 in Launchpad itself "Import translations from & export them to git repos" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> thopiekar: I don't think it's very hard, just needs a bit of time to sort out all the plumbing
<cjwatson> cholcombe: Yeah, just takes a little while depending on the import queue, but for an initial import it's usually pretty quick.  You don't need the .git suffix for git->git imports, BTW, unlike git->bzr (it's only needed in the latter case because GitHub does User-Agent sniffing, and for git->git imports the user-agent is git itself so that's not a problem)
<cholcombe> cjwatson, interesting.  thanks for that info :)
<mwhudson> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+archive/ubuntu/scratch/+recipebuild/1276153 <- uploading for a few minutes now, seems a bit unusual?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: (only if you're around, i'll take it to proper channels if not :-p)
<mwhudson> and as soon as i complain, it completes of course
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's usually just that process-build-uploads has a bit of a backlog.  Not uncommon when for example a test rebuild is in progress.
<mwhudson> oh right
<cmars> cholcombe, never done it that way. I've always just added the LP repo as a new remote and pushed branches to it from the CLI
<cholcombe> cmars, it seemed to work.  Just took awhile
<thopiekar> great, thank you cjwatson for your feedback. I'll subscribe to this issue report to stay up to date. Thanks again
#launchpad 2016-12-10
<zenirc> hi all'
<danialbehzadi> Hey, can some one look at this build log from launchpad git build recipe to see what is going wrong?
<danialbehzadi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297517059/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> danialbehzadi: you have a branch in that repository, but no default branch, which means that straightforward clones don't work properly, and also one of the slightly more complicated things that git-build-recipe does doesn't work.  (Technically git-build-recipe could avoid the problem in this case, but it's a bit difficult for it to work that out early on.)
<cjwatson> danialbehzadi: easiest fix is for you to set a default branch, which you can do at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir/trak-tor/+git/trak-tor/+edit
<danialbehzadi> cjwatson: Thanks. It worked perfectly.
<wxl> it seems https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive (as linked in the ppa docs) no longer goes anywhere?
<cjwatson> wxl: If you're logged in and have a PPA named "ppa" (the default when activating your first PPA) then it will redirect to that.
<cjwatson> wxl: You have no PPAs, so it doesn't have anywhere to go.
<wxl> cjwatson: all makes sense now. thx :)
#launchpad 2017-12-04
<tsimonq2> Excellent.
<Jasem[m]> wgrant: I noticed builds were _really_ fast now.. you guys upgraded the machines or this is just an artifact?
<wgrant> Jasem[m]: Hm, nothing should have changed there for a month or so.
<wgrant> What in particular seems fast?
<Jasem[m]> wgrant: I just ran a build request and it finished in less than 10 mins which is abnormal (usually takes an hour)
<Jasem[m]> not the build time itself, but it time until it starts building and uploading.
<Jasem[m]> I guess maybe because queues were largely empty
<wgrant> Jasem[m]: i386/amd64 queues at most times of day are empty. Unless you upload at a consistently bad time every day, you should have seen significant queue latency.
<wgrant> (except for the past week or so)
<Jasem[m]> wgrant: ah okay.. what happened recently that created the build delays?
<wgrant> Jasem[m]: One of our internal clouds ran into some load problems, but we've hopefully fixed that today.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: Seems like it's lcy01's turn to want to have all builders on "Cleaning:
<tsimonq2> s/g:/g"/
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Yep. Different issue there, but we're trying to work out what's gone wrong.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Glad to hear, thanks.
<tsimonq2> (glad to hear that the issues are being worked out, not so much the issue itself...)
<wgrant> Heh
<acheronuk> thanks. murphy's law dictates it always seems to happen just before we or others kick off nightly builds!
<wgrant> lgw01's issue should be solidly solved. Just ended up overloaded as LP started sharing the new cloud with other heavy workloads.
<wgrant> lcy01's problem is more sinister and OpenStacky.
 * acheronuk cheers for lgw01 at least
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Do the problems keep /stacking up/?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wgrant> tsimonq2: BAD
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> BAD^AWFUL
#launchpad 2017-12-05
<mvo> hey, I was wondering if someone could help me - it looks like core snap builds are quite unhappy right now: https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/core - failures and chroot problems is what I see today, any hints what I can do to help?
<wgrant> mvo: Ugh, looks like the LXD SRU is bad
<wgrant> Or just incompatible
<wgrant> I suspect
<wgrant> mvo: Ah, you manually requested new builds?
<wgrant> Was confused by the amd64 failure, but that's from the primary archive. It looks like someone manually retried, but without using the PPA
<wgrant> So it's just the LXD issues on arm64 and armhf
<mvo> wgrant: uh, silly me
<mvo> wgrant: yes, after the chroot problem I requested builds, that was a mistake
<mvo> wgrant: the real issue is the chroot problem for arm/arm64
<mvo> armhf/arm64
<mvo> (heh, you said it already)
<cjwatson> pylxd 5904292b0c82ad0e16181025056aed208f654ac7
<cjwatson> actually 17cdd3972bd6413d13c2fc5e4a675a7b8d77450f
<cjwatson> so in fact https://github.com/lxc/pylxd/commit/17cdd3972bd6413d13c2fc5e4a675a7b8d77450f
<wgrant> Right, images hopefully fixed.
 * wgrant stabs all the arm64s and ppc64els
<cjwatson> I'm looking into the pylxd SRU.  Just constructing test cases here (I think zesty may need fixing as well, but we'll see)
<mvo> wgrant: yay, thanks a bunch. should I try a armhf/arm64 rebuild now?
<wgrant> mvo: Yep, should be fine, I think.
<wgrant> Just had to revert to old images and ensure new ones wouldn't be produced until we get pylxd fixed.
<cjwatson> now to wait for a load of images to download so I can test this
<wgrant> mvo: Great, looks like those have both succeeded.
<mvo> wgrant: yes, thanks a bunch!
<Saviq> hi, can someone please bump ppa:mir-team/dev size again? we seem to be pushing faster than it prunes... :/
<cjwatson> Saviq: done
<Saviq> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2017-12-06
<tsimonq2> Would anyone happen to know how often the Launchpad publisher runs?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Tha PPA publisher? Usually every 5-15 minutes.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I mean the archive one but that's good to know too ;)
<wgrant> tsimonq2: For the Ubuntu prinary archive it is quite variable, depending on how much it has to do 10-60 minutes is normal
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Out of curiosity, how is that determined?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: It mostly depends on the number of packages across the dirty suites
<wgrant> Index generation with apt-ftparchive is the slow bit, nornally
<tsimonq2> Hm ok
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<Anon_Linux> hello
<cjwatson> hello
<Anon_Linux> I translated the Transmission https://launchpad.net/transmission-remote-gtk
<Anon_Linux> and how does updating the translations work?
<cjwatson> it's probably best to start at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ and then ask if you have specific questions not answered there
<Anon_Linux> ok
<Anon_Linux> thanks
<cjwatson> I expect it will be up to the project maintainer to pull in translations, given that the project's code is hosted on github
<cjwatson> you'll probably have to poke them directly
<Anon_Linux> I translated into my native language
<Anon_Linux> I helped there in translations because it is "Free" translation
<Anon_Linux> OBS: My language is Portuguese Brazilian.
<Anon_Linux> and I just had this doubt ... if the translations already have immediate effect or the mentenedor has to approve
<ahasenack> is there a way to list a "package set" in launchpad, regarding upload permissions?
<ahasenack> I want to see which packages are contained in the ubuntu server package set
<ahasenack> like the packagesets in this output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26126712/
<ahasenack> what are the packages that members of ubuntu-server-dev can upload, for example
<cjwatson> edit-acl, from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> ahasenack: so "edit-acl -S bionic -P ubuntu-server query" in this case
<ahasenack> cjwatson: thanks, will try
<ahasenack> cjwatson: thanks, that's exactly it
<rbasak> ahasenack: there's also http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/bionic/ubuntu-server
<ahasenack> rbasak: but the authoritative source is the output of that edit-acl command, right
<rbasak> Yeah. Presumably that list is generated from edit-acl or similar.
#launchpad 2017-12-07
<orsonmmz> hi
<orsonmmz> any launchpad devs around?
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: What's up?
<orsonmmz> we switched from bzr to git (thanks for supporting git!)
<orsonmmz> and we looked for a way to mark bug reports as resolved in a commit
<orsonmmz> as we used to do with bzr
<orsonmmz> so there is a git hook we use to handle this automatically
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: In our git model, we only do bug scanning at the merge proposal level
<orsonmmz> I know, we wanted something more:)
<cjwatson> Well, all it would've done in bzr would be link the branch to the bug in the UI
<orsonmmz> I just wanted to let you know that we wrote a hook that parses commit messages and marks bug reports as fixed whenever 'Fixed: number' line is found
<cjwatson> It never closed bugs automatically
<orsonmmz> right, that's true
<cjwatson> OK, it's totally fine to do whatever project-specific workflow you want by way of hooks
<orsonmmz> anyway, I just wanted to leave the hook here in case you find it useful https://git.launchpad.net/kicad-git-hook
<orsonmmz> if it does not fit the plans, just ignore the message
<orsonmmz> it is very convenient for us, so I decided to share it
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: Mind if I link to it from https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git ?
<orsonmmz> cjwatson: no problem
<orsonmmz> probably I should remove all 'kicad' references there, as it should work for any project
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: linked, thanks!  If your project uses merge proposals, then things will work a bit more smoothly if you change your commit message conventions to match https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Linking_to_bugs
<cjwatson> (but if you don't use MPs, then whatever)
<orsonmmz> it is rather up to contributors, but we rarely get merge proposals
<orsonmmz> I am not sure why, it seems rather convenient
<cjwatson> It would be very difficult to do bug linking at the branch level, partly because git branches are quite ephemeral, partly because it's hard to see how to do something coherent when pushing a new repository without having to (expensively) scan the entire commit graph, and partly because commits are typically reachable from multiple branches so we'd need to know information about the ...
<cjwatson> ... repository's topology in terms of topic branches vs. trunks to work out where it would be best to attribute commits
<cjwatson> So we went for merge proposals instead because that gives us a much better idea of the committer's intent, as well as being very much cheaper to compute
<rbasak> "If pushing to the branch that HEAD points to, and it's a fast forward commit, then scan all old..new commits for bugs to autoclose"?
<rbasak> In fact even when not fast forwarding that could hold true.
<cjwatson> We thought about it, but it would have weirdly different behaviour for new repositories vs. existing ones.
<cjwatson> Also, we generally don't want to auto-close bugs based on revision control, because that requires too much project policy.
<cjwatson> For example, in Launchpad we don't want to close bugs until we've deployed.
#launchpad 2017-12-08
<Mister_Q> Hey guys launchpad is unable to sync my github repo for some reason.. any ideas? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/348529882/marius.quabeck-magic-device-tool-master.log
<cjwatson> Mister_Q: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403, unlikely to be fixed any time soon.  Can you use Launchpad's support for importing to git repositories instead?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<Mister_Q> cjwatson, thanks but I have to discuss this with our team first
<Mister_Q> is there a reason why it was working fine for almost a year before?
<Mister_Q> https://www.NerdZoom.de/Screenshots/Marius/1512745017.png
<cjwatson> Mister_Q: It depends on what's in the history of your repository.  In this case, only the last two commits have GPG signatures; you can see that on https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/commits/master
<cjwatson> Mister_Q: (I think GitHub has recently started GPG-signing commits that you create by editing files directly in their web interface.)
<Mister_Q> thats exactly what I did :(
<Mister_Q> so if I would do a commit via cli could then launchpad import it again?
<cjwatson> Mister_Q: At this point you would have to edit your repository's history.
<cjwatson> Mister_Q: Switching to a git-to-git import should be fairly straightforward though, and entirely avoid this class of problem.  You only appear to be using the import for building a snap, and that's fully supported from git.
<cjwatson> So I understand if you need to talk to your team first, of course, but it would be by far the simplest solution.
<Mister_Q> Okay I will look into that then. thanks colin!
<cjwatson> np
<dsmythies> Hi. I want to get rid of obsolete series entries from the "All translatable series" for the Ubuntu serverguide, but have been unable to figure out how. Reference: https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide . All of the obsolete series have their status' set to "Abandoned" for the code, and "Obsolete" for the overview. Examples: https://launchpad.net/serverguide/precise and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/serverguide/precise/  . Can any
<cjwatson> dsmythies: It's kind of ridiculously hard to find, but if you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/precise/+pots/serverguide/+edit (etc. for each obsolete series), uncheck "Template is active", and select "Change", that should do it
<dsmythies> cjwatson: Thank you. I see that then it creates an additional list called "All product series with obsolete templates" with those series names. However, it also then becomes possible to delete the series, which I am doing. I'll never remember this stuff and so will add a new section to our "how to be a doc commiter for serverguide" wiki ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/Repository/Members-Serverguide )
 * cjwatson regards Translations as a thing I cautiously poke with a very long stick every now and then
#launchpad 2017-12-10
<tsimonq2> About a third of the amd64/i386 Launchpad builders are stuck at Cleaning again :/
<tsimonq2> (give or take)
<cjwatson> It's not currently urgent since the queue is empty, but stabbed.
<tsimonq2> Right, but after a few more builds in this PPA (if everything goes as planned) I'll be doing a no-change rebuild of a decent amount of packages and I don't want a stuck queue when I do so.
<tsimonq2> Thanks cjwatson.
<saiarcot895> Hi, it doesn't look like -dbgsym packages are being created for my PPA uploads into Artful, but is still beign created for older releases. What changed?
<teknopaul> Hi noob question I have uploaded source code with dput and I get "Successfully uploaded packages." But launchpad shows "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."  is that normal?  i.e. build is in the queue?  Do we get any visibility of the process?
<wgrant> teknopaul: That message from dput just means that the FTP upload went okay; it doesn't mean the package was processed successfully by the server. As long as you signed the package properly, you should have an email telling you whether it was accepted or rejected.
<wgrant> The package will show up on the PPA package as soon as it's accepted.
<wgrant> teknopaul: It looks like you haven't registered your key on Launchpad
<wgrant> Since there are no keys at all on https://launchpad.net/~teknopaul
#launchpad 2018-12-05
<teward> is there documentation anywhere on integrating Launchpad / Ubuntu SSO with third party services?
<rbasak> teward: AIUI, SSO isn't run by the Launchpad team. Maybe see if #canonical-syadmin can help you?
<rbasak> Uh, #canonical-sysadmin
<teward> i'll bug them thanks rbasak
<teward> rbasak: though LP handles the OAuth token part it seems
<teward> rbasak: yet another thing I get to bug canonical SA about lol
<rbasak> Thinking about it, I suppose Launchpad does know how to integrate though, seeing as they do :)
<teward> :P
<kalxas> hi cjwatson
<kalxas> is there anything that can be done for this one? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/676254
<kalxas> :)
#launchpad 2018-12-06
<kjackal> hi launchpad people, I have this LP builder that was supposed to push a snap to the store an hour ago, but I do not see it https://launchpad.net/~microk8s-dev/+snap/microk8s-1.13
<kjackal> We have already builders for 1.12, 1.11, 1.10 and latest snap tracks and they work with no issues
<cjwatson> kjackal: I'm not quite sure how it got into this state, but it apparently hasn't been authorised for upload
<cjwatson> kjackal: Go to https://launchpad.net/~microk8s-dev/+snap/microk8s-1.13/+authorize and follow the prompts
<cjwatson> kjackal: Once that's done you should get an "Upload this package to the store" action on each of the individual builds that have happened so far, and future builds should be uploaded automatically
<kjackal> cjwatson: I am creating these builders programmatically via a call to https://github.com/juju-solutions/kubernetes-jenkins/blob/master/jobs/microk8s/update-gh-branches-and-lp-builders.py#L124
<kjackal> is it possible I am missing something there?
<cjwatson> kjackal: You either have to authorise the snap using a web browser, or you have to use https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap-beginAuthorization and https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap-completeAuthorization (as far as I know currently only used by build.snapcraft.io) to get the necessary tokens into LP
<kjackal> thanks cjwatson I will take a look
<cjwatson> kjackal: It's probably possible to get hold of the discharge using the SSO API (https://canonical-identity-provider.readthedocs.io/en/latest/resources/token.html#macaroon), but it's going to involve at least *some* user interaction somewhere
<cjwatson> snap.beginAuthorization, email/password/(maybe 2FA) prompt, SSO /api/v2/tokens/discharge, snap.completeAuthorization would be an acceptable flow
<cjwatson> BTW it is semantically wrong to talk about the snap object as an "LP builder"
<cjwatson> "snap recipe" if you like, perhaps
<cjwatson> I care about that because we have a separate thing called a "builder" which is not what you are manipulating here
<kjackal> cjwatson: keep going, I have already created a ticker in our board to work on that, and I am taking notes
<cjwatson> That's all I have now, I'm off today so limited time to check stuff :)
<kjackal> cjwatson: how would we automatically (no user interaction) create a builder that would also release to the snap store?
<kjackal> ok, cool, we might be able to chat some other time
<kjackal> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> kjackal: That is not possible.
<cjwatson> LP has to gain explicit user authorisation to release something on the user's behalf.
